# Wie seid ihr zur NPD eingestellt?



## fresh_dumbledore (26. September 2009)

Hallo!
Da ich Viele Leute kenne die nur noch Hass auf die NPD und andere Nazis haben möchte ich gerne Wissen wie ihr zu der Partei steht. Vor ein paar Tagen Hingen einige NPD Plakate bei uns auf den Straßen, mit Aufschrifften wie 'Arbeit zuerst für Deutsche' oder 'Am 27 Semptember Abwracken'. Eine Nacht später waren alle Plakate übermalt.Wie Denkt ihr über diese Partei? Betreibt ihr solche Aktionen wie Demos für oder gegen sie und soweiter.


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Wir leben vielleicht in nem freien Land, bin aber für ein NPD verbot solche Leute brauch ich nicht.

Also Nazis raus


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Naja, einerseits haben sie nicht ganz unrecht, andererseits schießen sie etwas arg übers Ziel hinaus.
Und über die Mitglieder dieser Partei müssen wir nicht reden, oder?

PS: kennt ihr schon die 'verschwörungstheorie', das es die NPD nicht mehr geben würde, wenn der Verfassungsschutz die Finger da nicht im Spiel hätte?
Von daher würd ich eher dazu raten, diese Gruppierung so wenig wie möglich zu beachten (und dementsprechend auch kein Kreuzchen an der entsprechenden Stelle zu machen)


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht Stefan, hatte auch nie vor die zu wählen.


----------



## utacat (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Ja , wir leben in einem freien Land. Aber Verhetzung und Diskriminierung haben in einem freien Land nichts zu suchen. Also wie Jack ONeil postet: 
Nazis raus.

MfG utacat


----------



## cookiebrandt (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Ich halte auch nicht wirklich viel von der NPD. Allerdings auch nicht viel von Plakaten übermalen o. Ähnlichem.

Unter demokratischem Gesichtspunkt müsste man noch sagen: Entweder ist die NPD verfassungswidrig und wird verboten, oder sie ist und bleibt eine Partei wie alle anderen, die nicht unbedingt gewählt werden muss... 

MfG


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Aber möchtest du das es eine Partei mit rechtsradikalen Hintergrund gibt, weiß nicht muß nicht sein. Bleib dabei Nazis raus.


----------



## Woohoo (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Fremdenhass und rein nationales Denken, wir wissen wozu das mal geführt hat.
Auf diese Partei kann ich gut verzichten. Die können noch so bürgerlich auftreten deren Ziele sind einfach menschenverachtend.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Ich hasse Nazis wie die Pest und will nichts mit ihnen zu tun haben. Die NPD würde ich selbstverständlich nie wählen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Ich habe manchmal das GEfühl, dass die halbe Führungsriege aus Mitarbeitern oder Informanten für den Verfassungsschutz bestehen.
Dummerweise aber auf Länderebene und da die Länder untereinander keine Daten austauschen, bespitzeln sie sich gegenseitig. 
Daher wird es auch zu keiner Anklage mehr kommen, da Verfassungsagenten sonst enttarnt werden.


----------



## BeerIsGood (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Ich wette keiner von denen würde einen "Polenjob" haben wollen. Die Rechte Szene ist voll von Hohlköpfen, die sich selbst widersprechen. Da wird jeder zum Freund, der was gegen die bösen Zionisten sagt, auch wenn's Ausländer sind. Traurig, wie junge Menschen so denken können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Wieso ist das eigentlich keine Multi Choice Umfrage? 
Und was bedeutet der zweite Punkt konkret?


----------



## Woohoo (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Da kann man nur hoffen das die Personen die "Ich finde deren Ziele gut" das als schlechten Scherz meinen.
Auch komisch das sich von denen keiner hier äußert.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Ich kann Nazis auch nicht Leiden. Ich habe in meiner Vergangenheit und auch jetzt noch mit Türken, Russen und anderen Ausländern zu tun gehabt. Mit ihnen allen bin ich gut Klargekommen, es sind Teilweise meine Freunde.
Die meisten Leute hassen Nazis, weil sie was gelernt haben aus den Ereignissen von Damals.
Der Zweite Punkt bedeutet sowas wie: Sie haben nicht ganz unrecht schießen aber Stark über das Ziel hinaus, Ungefähr so wie Stefan es gesagt hat.Ich schreib gleich einen Mod an und Frag ob er das ändern kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Dann solltest du vielleicht mit als Punkt anfügen, dass die NPD und DVU und was es sonst so gibt, die REPs gehören auch dazu, wenn ich nicht irre, politisch immer eine Randerscheinung bleiben werden.

Genauso wie die Piratenpartei.


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Woohoo die werden sich nicht äußern weil denen anscheind nichts dazu einfällt, was daran gut ist. Aber mal ehrlich am schlimmsten sind doch immer noch die mitläufer, die kleinen möchtegern Nazis.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Da kann man nur hoffen das die Personen die "Ich finde deren Ziele gut" das als schlechten Scherz meinen.
> Auch komisch das sich von denen keiner hier äußert.



Och kein Problem. 

Mehr oder weniger war meine Auswahl schon ein Scherz, zumal ich solche Threads und auch noch Umfragen dazu nicht wirklich hui finde und vor allem nicht wenn ich einen Link dazu geschickt bekomme . 
Ansonsten würde für mich die Antwort "Naja" sofern man sie näher definiert wohl eher passen.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Wenn du den Thread nicht gut findest solltest du Lieber gar nicht abstimmen als das Ergebnis zu Verfälschen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Gut, dann sag ich auch mal, was ich angeklickt habe.
Nämlich nichts.
Der erste Punkt ist nicht genau genug.
Der zweite schon gar nicht.
Der dritte ist mir zu abgedroschen und der vierte könnte etwas aussagekräftiger sein.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Der zweite wird ja Umgeändert...
Der Vierte heißt einfach Stimmenenthaltung...


----------



## Woohoo (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Welche Ansicht dieser Partei kann man denn als "naja gut" auffassen.


----------



## davehimself (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

ich würde sagen jede partei hat ihre guten und schlechten ansichten. die npd ist natürlich zu extrem, aber trotzdem hat sie auch meinungen die ich ebenfalls vertrete. ausschließen würde ich keine partei, egal was sie vor hat oder denkt, denn dann können wir das ganze wahlsystem sein lassen. wenns nach mir ginge würde ich fast JEDE partei auschließen, darum muss es reichen wenn man solchen parteien einfach keine aufmerksamkeit schenkt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Der Vierte heißt einfach Stimmenenthaltung...


 
Dann schreib es so hin. 



Woohoo schrieb:


> Welche Ansicht dieser Partei kann man denn als "naja gut" auffassen.


 
Jede Partei hat Punkte in ihrem Programm, die nicht bei allen Wählen ankommt.
Das gilt auch für die NPD.
Sie an ihrer Kernaussage anzuprangern ist etwas zu kurz gedacht. Die Grünen wählt man auch nicht mehr, nur weil sie Umweltschutz betreiben.
Dass die Sozialdemokraten für den kleinen Arbeitet da sind, kann man sich inzwischen auch schenken.


----------



## JePe (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

@Topic: Meine Einstellung zur NPD? Dieselbe wie zu LINKEn, DKP, Islamisten und allen uebrigen Fanatikern.

Obwohl ich so ein Gefuehl habe, dass das nicht die erwuenschte Antwort in diesem Thread ist.


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Aber nennt mir doch mal nen guten Punkt von der NPD wäre mal interessant zu wissen.


----------



## Woohoo (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Zu glauben das die NPD auch etwas gutes in ihrem Wahlprogramm hat finde ich etwas kurz gedacht. Denn jegliches "Gute" wird es dann nur für die Menschen geben die rein deutsch sind. Und für den Rest...


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann schreib es so hin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Komisch das jedes NPD Plakat was ich bisher gesehen habe immer nur eine große Aussage hatte: Ausländer raus und was man mit denen machen sollte....


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



JePe schrieb:


> @Topic: Meine Einstellung zur NPD? Dieselbe wie zu LINKEn, DKP, Islamisten und allen uebrigen Fanatikern.


Ich würde mich lieber von der Linken regieren lassen, als von der NPD. Die Linke ist zwar nicht gut, aber als Fanatiker würde ich sie nicht bezeichnen.

Bevor ich NPD wählen würde, würde ich immer noch eher APPD wählen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Komisch das jedes NPD Plakat was ich bisher gesehen habe immer nur eine große Aussage hatte: Ausländer raus und was man mit denen machen sollte....


 
Weil das die Kernaussage ist, schau dir die Plakete der Grünen, der Linken und der FDP an, sind auch immer nur Sprüche zur Kernaussage.

Na ja, die Linke stelle ich jetzt nicht in eine Ecke mit der NPD und Co.


----------



## JePe (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Auslaender, Reiche, Neoliberale - wer keine Loesungen fuer Probleme hat, bietet eben Schuldige an.


----------



## davehimself (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Aber nennt mir doch mal nen guten Punkt von der NPD wäre mal interessant zu wissen.



zb. positiv


mindestlohn,
gegen kinderadoption für homos,
asylrecht verschärfen,
kostenloses erststudium unabhängig vom einkommen der eltern,
ausbildungsgarantie,
...

weniger positiv bis amüsant :

dmark wieder einführen,
austritt aus der EU
...


----------



## Woohoo (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Aber auch neben den Kernaussagen sind aussagen wie "wir bieten jedem deutschen Kind einen Kitaplatz an, jedem deutschen Kind diese Summe Kindergeld und jedem Ausländer Summe X damit er nach Hause geht" nicht gerade toll. 
Deren ganze politik ist einfach von gestern und sie sehen nicht ein, dass ein Leute deutsche sind auch wenn sie eine andere Hautfarbe haben.
Und was ist deren Wirtschaftsprogramm, Autarkie vielleicht?

Hehe austritt aus der EU sehr förderlich für die Wirtschaft und der Rest ist Stimmenfang um dann die eigentliche Ziele durchzusetzen. 

Und natürlich nur Mindestlohn für Deutsche.


----------



## heartcell (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

also,
ich wähle die NPD zwar nicht, aber alle ziele von denen find ich nicht schlecht.
ok, aus der EU austreten, is ja wohl der größte quatsch, den ich je gehört habe.
ach und die DM wollen die auch zurück. oder die rolle der frau.
Deutschland behält sich die Verfügungsgewalt über eigene Atomwaffen vor.
usw.

krass oder?

ok, eigentlich sollte man sie nur wählen damit der staat mal nachdenkt.
denn ich hab im wahlprogramm kaum was gefunden, was meinen Vorstellungen entspricht.

klingt alles nach "Deuschland wird es wieder schaffen", aber diesmal anders^^

nur so manche kleinigkeiten sind nicht schlecht.
siehe 2 posts weiter oben.
ihr könnt mich hassen, aber ich halte die wehrpflicht für gut.

ok, das wars.

in diesem Sinne Heart


----------



## Woohoo (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Wer will die Wehrpflicht denn abschaffen?


----------



## heartcell (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

ja es soll die pflicht nicht mehr geben,
so in der art: willst oder nich^^
du brauchst halt kein kdv-antrag mehr stellen.
soll so kommen, dächte ich


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Und wenn es die NPD in den Bundestag schaft denke ich nicht das, das so gut wäre denkt mal international an unsere Bündnispartner USA,England und co. Gibt nen tolles Bild von Deutschland.


----------



## Woohoo (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

So wie heute also auch schon. Wer nicht will der muss nur sagen das er Zivi machen will. War zumindest bei mir so.


----------



## davehimself (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Wer will die Wehrpflicht denn abschaffen?



zb. SPD, FPD, LINKE, FAMILIENPARTEI und noch einige andere

ich bin auch dagegen


----------



## heartcell (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

ich find bund geil, war eine meiner schönsten zeiten^^


----------



## Woohoo (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Hm mir ist das egal weil wer nicht in die BW will brauch das auch nicht. Mir ist zumindest kein Fall bekannt, früher war das natürlich anders.
Aber eine Demokratie muss sich verteidigen können von daher find ich Streitkräfte gut wenn man sie sinnvoll einsetzt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Und wenn es die NPD in den Bundestag schaft denke ich nicht das, das so gut wäre denkt mal international an unsere Bündnispartner USA,England und co. Gibt nen tolles Bild von Deutschland.


Ja, und vor allem Frankreich, denn die sind überhaupt nicht rechts eingestellt.


----------



## davehimself (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

ich bin froh nie da gewesen zu sein. ist halt personenabhängig. finde das sinnlos und albern

hab mich immer rausgeredet und nun bin ich 23 und kann nicht mehr eingezogen werden


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



davehimself schrieb:


> zb. positiv
> [...]
> gegen kinderadoption für homos


Was soll denn daran positiv sein? Homos sollten genau dieselben Rechte haben wie Heteros.


----------



## Woohoo (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Eine Partei die Menschen "nicht mag" weil sie in einem anderen Land geboren sind geht nunmal einfach nicht.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Was soll denn daran positiv sein? Homos sollten genau dieselben Rechte haben wie Heteros.



Da gehen die Meinungen halt auseinander.


----------



## davehimself (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Was soll denn daran positiv sein? Homos sollten genau dieselben Rechte haben wie Heteros.



naja, es ist halt eine meinungssache. ich bin extrem dagegen weil es gegen jeglicher natur spricht, dem kind solch ein leben als "normal" beigebracht wird und ein kind für eine "gesunde" entwicklung beide einflüsse brauch, von vater und mutter.

aber wie gesagt, ist halt eine meinungssache. mir tun die kinder leid


----------



## heartcell (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

wär ein thema für ne neue Umfrage wa?


----------



## davehimself (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



heartcell schrieb:


> wär ein thema für ne neue Umfrage wa?



ich glaube da könnte man endlos umfragen aufstellen


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



davehimself schrieb:


> hab mich immer rausgeredet und nun bin ich 23 und kann nicht mehr eingezogen werden


Komisch, bei uns kann man bis 35 eingezogen werden.


Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Was soll denn daran positiv sein? Homos sollten genau dieselben Rechte haben wie Heteros.


Schon mal an die Kinder gedacht?
Wie würden da die Schulkollegen reagieren, wenn das Kind zwei Väter hat?
Es gibt in Schulen schon viel zu viel Mobbing, da muß man das nicht noch mit Gewalt erzwingen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Wenn ich ein Adoptivkind wäre, hätte ich kein Problem damit, bei Homos aufzuwachsen. Mir ist es völlig egal, welche Art von Beziehung die Eltern haben, meinetwegen kann es auch eine 3er-Beziehung sein.


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Ja, und vor allem Frankreich, denn die sind überhaupt nicht rechts eingestellt.


 

Mag schon sein aber denk mal über die anderen Länder nach. Die hast du auch in den USA aber ich will bestimmt nicht das solche Menschen das Land regieren wo ich lebe.


----------



## davehimself (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

bis 35 ??? ohje, da hab ich wohl was falsch mitbekommen


----------



## heartcell (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Adoptivkind wäre, hätte ich kein Problem damit, bei Homos aufzuwachsen. Mir ist es völlig egal, welche Art von Beziehung die Eltern haben, meinetwegen kann es auch eine 3er-Beziehung sein.



ja, aber schonmal daran gedacht, wie die kinder in der schule behandelt werden.
ein schönes leben is das nicht.
klar wird das kind nix dagegen haben, aber andere werden ihn zeigen das sie anders sind.


----------



## davehimself (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Adoptivkind wäre, hätte ich kein Problem damit, bei Homos aufzuwachsen. Mir ist es völlig egal, welche Art von Beziehung die Eltern haben, meinetwegen kann es auch eine 3er-Beziehung sein.



klar, mit aller höchster wahrscheinlichkeit wärst DU dann ebenfalls homo. ich habe es leider 2 mal mitbekommen sowas. komischer zufall oder


----------



## Woohoo (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Wieviel Homos (gegen die ich nichts habe) wird es wohl in der NPD geben die sich auf ihren Führer einen runterholen.  Sry für den kleinen Ausrutscher.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



heartcell schrieb:


> wär ein thema für ne neue Umfrage wa?


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...t/70877-adoptionsrecht-fuer-homosexuelle.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



davehimself schrieb:


> naja, es ist halt eine meinungssache. ich bin extrem dagegen weil es gegen jeglicher natur spricht, dem kind solch ein leben als "normal" beigebracht wird und ein kind für eine "gesunde" entwicklung beide einflüsse brauch, von vater und mutter.
> 
> aber wie gesagt, ist halt eine meinungssache. mir tun die kinder leid


 
Tja, wieso aber werden dann in einem "intakten" Familienhaus häufig Kinder misshandelt, missbraucht, umgebracht?
Es kommt auf die Reife und das Mitgefühl der Eltern an, ob und was sie dem Kind vermitteln können und da ist mir das höchst egal, ob es ein Heteropaar ist oder Schwule oder Lesben.



davehimself schrieb:


> klar, mit aller höchster wahrscheinlichkeit wärst DU dann ebenfalls homo. ich habe es leider 2 mal mitbekommen sowas. komischer zufall oder


 
Lesben haben es aber deutlich einfach ein Kind zu haben als Schwule.
Wird also ein Junge, der von Lesben aufgezogen wird, automatisch zur Lesbe? 

Oder wollen sie einen Schwulen aus ihm machen? 
Ich denke nicht.


----------



## heartcell (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

@Jever-Pilsner
  das war mir so klar das die Umfrage kommt^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Mag schon sein aber denk mal über die anderen Länder nach. Die hast du auch in den USA aber ich will bestimmt nicht das solche Menschen das Land regieren wo ich lebe.


Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass die regieren sollen.


davehimself schrieb:


> bis 35 ??? ohje, da hab ich wohl was falsch mitbekommen


Ich bin kein Deutscher.
Und auch kein Ausländer.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Kann mal ein Mod die Homo-Adoptionsrecht-Diskussion in den passenden Thread verschieben? Hier geht es eigentlich um die NPD.


----------



## davehimself (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, wieso aber werden dann in einem "intakten" Familienhaus häufig Kinder misshandelt, missbraucht, umgebracht?
> Es kommt auf die Reife und das Mitgefühl der Eltern an, ob und was sie dem Kind vermitteln können und da ist mir das höchst egal, ob es ein Heteropaar ist oder Schwule oder Lesben.
> 
> 
> ...



ich verstehe nicht was das misshandeln, missbrauchen, umbringen mit homo oder nicht homo zu tun hat 

ich habe es 2 mal mitbekommen. ein schwulen paar hat einen schwulen großgezogen und ein lesbenpaar eine lesbe. da war wohl ein winziger einfluss der "eltern" im spiel.


----------



## Woohoo (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Dann geht der NPD langsam das Wahlvolk aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass die regieren sollen.
> 
> Ich bin kein Deutscher.
> Und auch kein Ausländer.


 
In Deutschald wärst du ein Mensch mit Migrantenhintergrund. 



davehimself schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht was das misshandeln, missbrauchen, umbringen mit homo oder nicht homo zu tun hat


 
Es hat etwas mit erzieherische Reife zu tun.
Menschen, die keinen Plan haben, wie sie Kinder erziehen sollen, machen grundlegende Dinge falsch.
Die ersten vier Jahre sind die prägenden Jahre, wenn man da versagt, versagt man auf der ganzen Linie.

Anhand dessen, dass immer häufiger Kinder Opfer ihrer unfähigen Eltern werden, kann man sehen, dass sie nicht Reif genug dafür sind Kinder zu haben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In Deutschald wärst du ein Mensch mit Migrantenhintergrund.


In Deutschland wäre ich für eine führende Position prädestiniert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Fadi schrieb:


> In Deutschland wäre ich für eine führende Position prädestiniert.


 
Jep, führend im Bereich der Abwrackung. 
Fragt sich nur was abgewrackt wird. 

In Dallas wurde ich in einem Topf mit Holländern geworfen, das war viel schlimmer.


----------



## heartcell (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

holländer?
jetzt gehts hier aber zu weit^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Was ihr immer mit den Holländern habt.

Da braucht man nur zu sagen, dass man aus Österreich kommt und wird schon freundlich behandelt.
Gilt auch für den Rest der Welt.


----------



## davehimself (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In Deutschald wärst du ein Mensch mit Migrantenhintergrund.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist ja vollkommen richtig, aber das hat doch nichts mit der eigentlichen sache zu tun, dass homos meiner meinung nach keine kinder adoptieren dürfen. ob die eltern nun unfähig oder unreif sind ist ja ein anderes thema.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



heartcell schrieb:


> holländer?
> jetzt gehts hier aber zu weit^^


 
Anhand meines akzent hat der Typ am Flughafen mich für einen Holländr gehalten.
Da musste ich ihm erst mal erklären, dass Holland und Deutschland nicht das gleiche sind.
Tja, Amis halt, große Klappe, aber keine Bildung. 



davehimself schrieb:


> ist ja vollkommen richtig, aber das hat doch nichts mit der eigentlichen sache zu tun, dass homos meiner meinung nach keine kinder adoptieren dürfen. ob die eltern nun unfähig oder unreif sind ist ja ein anderes thema.


 
Genau darum geht es ja. Das ist doch das entscheidene, ob die Eltern unreif und unfähig sind, Kinder bekommen sie trotzdem.
Ich sehe ein Kind lieber in den Händen von zwei Schwulen, die es mit Liebe, Geborgenheit und Nestwärme aufziehen als es bei Eltern zu sehen, die sich den ganzen Tag angiften, keinen Plan haben und das Kind nicht die grundlegensten Dinge lehren.

Was dann passiert, hat man sehr gut erst letztens in München gesehen.


----------



## Vi77u (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Zur NPD ist eigentlich meiner Meinung nach nicht viel zusagen. Sie ist jene Partei, die die anderen Parteien in Stumpfsinn, grenzdebilem Gehabe usw. überbieten. Anstatt wirkliche Argumente anzubringen beruft man sich vorallem auf "Gedankengut" aus den Jahren 1933-1945. Das Beste ist ja, dass die NPDler "die deutschen Tugenden wahren". Ohja: Freundlichkeit, Pünktlichkeit, Gastfreundschaft ... um nur ein paar zu nennen. Das Einzige, was man der NPD vielleicht noch abgewinnen kann, sind lustige Wahlplakate, die manchmal auch in der Titanic stehen könnten.


----------



## Woohoo (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

kurzes OT: Titanic ist genial


----------



## heartcell (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> kurzes OT: Titanic ist genial


japp^^


----------



## Woohoo (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Dann kann ich ja mal dezent auf meine Titanic Interessensgemeinschaft hinweisen in der ich immernoch alleine verweile.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Die NPD ist ein Problem, das nur in Wirtschaftskrisen zu einem echten Problem wird. 

Sorgt die Politik/Staat für Wohlstand und Sicherheit, haben die Menschen auch nicht das Bedürfnis diesen Staat zu ersetzen. Verbote bzw. die Diskussionen darüber bringen gar nichts. Sind nur kostenlose Werbung für die NPD. Besser wäre einfach den Leuten zu helfen, die NPD wählen (sind ja nicht nur organisierte Nazis) und den Wohlstand zu erhöhen, dann löst sich das Problem NPD von selbst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die NPD ist ein Problem, das nur in Wirtschaftskrisen zu einem echten Problem wird.
> 
> Sorgt die Politik/Staat für Wohlstand und Sicherheit, haben die Menschen auch nicht das Bedürfnis diesen Staat zu ersetzen. Verbote bzw. die Diskussionen darüber bringen gar nichts. Sind nur kostenlose Werbung für die NPD. Besser wäre einfach den Leuten zu helfen, die NPD wählen (sind ja nicht nur organisierte Nazis) *und den Wohlstand zu erhöhen*, dann löst sich das Problem NPD von selbst.


 
Dieser ist aber seit 1998 stark abgebaut worden, man beachte die Zahl der Kinder, die in Armut leben.
Das sind nun mal die neuen Wähler der Rechten.


----------



## Batas (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Es gitb ein Problem, laut meiner Wirtschaft und Recht-Lehrering, wenn man sie verbietet, sind sie im Untergrund und können nicht mehr überwacht werden *leider* -> Kein Verbot, aber Übewrachung


----------



## Poulton (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

[x] Sie haben nicht ganz unrecht, schießen aber Stark über das Ziel hinaus                       
 Wenn die Frage gestellt werden würde ob mir eine NPD oder Linke(bzw. noch roter) im BT lieber wäre: Beide nicht aber wenn nicht anderst möglich dann doch eindeutig NPD.



JePe schrieb:


> Auslaender, Reiche, Neoliberale - wer keine Loesungen fuer Probleme hat, bietet eben Schuldige an.


Reiche sind doch eine Minderheit, die darf man doch nach Herzenslust diskriminieren und ausnehmen. Aber wehe dem, der das an anderen Minderheiten vollzieht bzw. nur den Gedanken äussert.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

[X]_Ich hasse die NPD und jegliche Nazis._

Dazu muss man ja nicht mehr sagen, oder?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (27. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Hier einmal kurz meine Meinung zum Thema:

Laut dem Artikel 9 des GG steht einem jeden zu, eine Partei zu gründen, sofern die Ziele nicht zweifelsfrei gegen das Gesetz verstoßen. Wenn man sich das Wahlprogramm der NPD ansieht wird man darin jedoch kaum etwas finden, was sich rechtlich gegen sie verwenden lässt, auch wenn ihre Ziele ohne Frage krass sind.

Fazit: *Wer ein Verbot der NPD fordert, strebt der Demokratie in unserem Land entgegen, kann also im schlimmsten Fall als Antidemokrat angesehen werden.*
Deshalb schüttle ich jedes mal auch nur den Kopf, wenn ich derartige Forderungen auf Plakaten von selbsternannten "Kreuzrittern der Demokratie" lese.

Deshalb: Hört auf mit dieser sinnlosen antidemoktatischen Forderung und zeigt der Partei eure Meinung, indem ihr sie einfach nicht wählt. *PUNKT*

Und falls die Frage aufkommt: Nein, ich habe nicht die NPD gewählt.


----------



## der-sack88 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

ich finde, anti-demokratische parteien sollte man schon verbieten können, nur wäre das bei der npd sinnlos. siehe im untergrund weiter existieren und so...
ich hasse die npd und dieses ganze nazi-gesocks. wer menschen vergöttert, die für den tod vom millionen von menschen verantwortlich ist, hat mmn in der modernen gesellschafft nichts verloren.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (28. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> ich finde, anti-demokratische parteien sollte man schon verbieten können, nur wäre das bei der npd sinnlos. siehe im untergrund weiter existieren und so...
> ich hasse die npd und dieses ganze nazi-gesocks. wer menschen vergöttert, die für den tod vom millionen von menschen verantwortlich ist, hat mmn in der modernen gesellschafft nichts verloren.



Dann zeige mir bitte Zitate aus dem aktuellen NPD-Wahlprogramm, die die anti-demokratische Einstellung dieser Partei aufzeigen.  Wozu sie sich lediglich bekennen sind anti-kapitalismus und anti-kommunismus, sie mögen keines dieser beiden Systeme. Und wenn man sich die aktuelle Lage in der Welt und in DE anschaut, ist das evtl auch nicht unbedingt schlecht. Auf politischer Ebene jedoch fordern sie mehr Volksentscheide und eine direkte Wahl des Bundespräsidenten durch das Volk anstelle der Parteien. Klingt das für dich anti-demokratisch? Eigentlich ehr das genaue Gegenteil davon.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Da ich Viele Leute kenne die nur noch Hass auf die NPD und andere Nazis haben möchte ich gerne Wissen wie ihr zu der Partei steht. Vor ein paar Tagen Hingen einige NPD Plakate bei uns auf den Straßen, mit Aufschrifften wie 'Arbeit zuerst für Deutsche' oder 'Am 27 Semptember Abwracken'. Eine Nacht später waren alle Plakate übermalt.Wie Denkt ihr über diese Partei? Betreibt ihr solche Aktionen wie Demos für oder gegen sie und soweiter.



Ich betreibe nicht solche Aktionen (primär aus Faulheit), habe für diese Partei und ihrer Unterstützer aber einfach nur Abneigung übrig. Von den Zielen ist imho kein einziges haltbar (entweder moralisch nicht oder praktisch nicht) und die Auswirkungen auf den Rest von Deutschland sind für mich eine Kombination aus Frontal21 (staatlich bezuschuste Hetze) und BILD ([Volks]aufhetzung in Reinkultur).




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> PS: kennt ihr schon die 'verschwörungstheorie', das es die NPD nicht mehr geben würde, wenn der Verfassungsschutz die Finger da nicht im Spiel hätte?



Ich hab mal gehört, dass in einigen regionalen Führungsebene bis zu 30% der Leute auch auf der Gehaltsliste vom Verfassungsschutz stehen...
Allerdings hält das keine Partei am Leben, denn es werden i.d.R. eher korrupte Leute angeworben, denn neue eingeschleußt. Die NPD erhält also keine zusätzlichen Mitglieder, aber es wird wiederum Geld in rechte ************ investiert.



cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Unter demokratischem Gesichtspunkt müsste man noch sagen: Entweder ist die NPD verfassungswidrig und wird verboten, oder sie ist und bleibt eine Partei wie alle anderen, die nicht unbedingt gewählt werden muss...



Das Problem bei der NPD ist, dass ihr zwar (aufgrund von Verfahrensfehlern!) keine Verfassungsfeindlichkeit nachgewiesen werden konnte, aber mehrerer ihrer Aktionen, ihrer Mitglieder und deren Idealen sowieso.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil das die Kernaussage ist, schau dir die Plakete der Grünen, der Linken und der FDP an, sind auch immer nur Sprüche zur Kernaussage.



FDP-Plakate mit "Arbeit muss sich für Arbeitgeber wieder lohnen" "freie Wirtschaft für eine freie Oberschicht", "Sklaven brauchen keine Sozialleistungen" hab ich noch nie gesehen 



davehimself schrieb:


> zb. positiv
> 
> mindestlohn,



geklaut, kein Konzept für dessen Umsetzung



> gegen kinderadoption für homos,



positiv? Näheres dazu im eigenen Thread, aber hier als Denkanstoß
- gar keine Eltern im Heim
- nur ein Elternteil bei Alleinerziehenden
- zwei Elternteile, die zwar das gleiche Geschlecht haben, aber zusammen wenigstens Zeit fürs Kind
Was ist wohl besser und was gehört demnach als erstes abgeschafft?



> asylrecht verschärfen,



Positiv? Hast du dir mal angeguckt, wie das Asylrecht zur Zeit aussieht und wer tatsächlich noch Asyl bekommt?



> kostenloses erststudium unabhängig vom einkommen der eltern,



Siehe Grundeinkommen. Und bei anderen ist es wenigstens nicht von der Herkunft der Großeltern abhängig.



> ausbildungsgarantie,



Konzept zur Realisierung dieser Forderung?
Fehlanzeige.



> austritt aus der EU...



Das ist aber -neben der Aberkennung von ein paar Millionen Staatsbürgerschaften- nötig für die Umsetzung von Forderungen wie "Arbeit zuerst für Deutsche".




heartcell schrieb:


> ich find bund geil, war eine meiner schönsten zeiten^^



Wehrpflicht abschaffen heißt ja nicht, dass man auch die Möglichkeit zum Wehrdienst abschafft.
Es heißt nur, dass unser Sozialsystem -mangels Zivis- komplett zusammenbricht.



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Kann mal ein Mod die Homo-Adoptionsrecht-Diskussion in den passenden Thread verschieben? Hier geht es eigentlich um die NPD.



Da es technisch nicht möglich ist, Posts sortiert zu verschieben (es werden alle Posts eines Threads nach ihrem Alter aufgelistet, ungeachtet der Herkunft), lass ich das lieber - der andere Thread ist schon zu lang.
Ich werd aber weitere Aussagen zum Thema in diesem Thread löschen.


----------



## drachenorden (28. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Naja, für mich fängt das Problem schon in der Namensgebung an: Nationaldemokratische Partei Deutschlands ... ein Paradebeispiel für die Diskrepanz zwischen Sagen/Behaupten und ernsthaft Meinen/Handeln.

Nur den Schein einer demokratischen Ausrichtung zu heucheln reicht einfach nicht. Wenn man sich das Wahlprogramm 2009 mal genau durchliest, findet man ausschließlich aufgegriffene Phrasen, man spielt wieder mal mit Voruteilen, bedient sich der - ohnehin schon zur Genüge bestehenden - Ängste der Menschen und verfällt in übliches Vokabular wie _*Propagandamaterial*_; die PR-Abteilung sollte mal genau überlegen, was unter Propaganda verstanden wird ...

Die krassen Widersprüche im Partei- bzw. Wahlprogramm finden sich vielerorts wieder, ein kleiner Auszug:



> Leitbild bundesdeutscher Innenpolitik soll künftig der Dreiklang aus Freiheit, nationaler Sicherheit und Transparenz des öffentlichen Raumes der Bundesrepublik sein. Für die NPD bedeutet dies:
> Freiheit und Wiederherstellung der bürgerlichen _*Privatsphäre statt Rundumüberwachung, amtlicher Kontroll- und Datensammelwut sowie behördlicher Diffamierung Andersdenkender*_ durch sogenannte „Verfassungsschutz“-ämter;





> Der amtlichen Meldepflicht – zum Beispiel _*im (seuchen-)medizinischen Bereich*_ – ist wieder Geltung zu verschaffen; ein
> Unterlaufen amtlicher Meldevorschriften (etwa durch kranke Ausländer ohne legalen Aufenthaltsstatus) ist konsequent zu ahnden und soll künftig ein Ausweisungsgrund sein.


Entschuldigung, aber fällt nur mir eine gewisse Widersprüchlichkeit auf ... ?
- in der konsequenten Fortführung der NPD-Forderungen, im Zusammenhang hier wäre die Wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe zu nennen, könnten kranken Gehirnen durchaus ein paar Ideen zur realen Umsetzung entweichen ...

Ich begrüße daher ausdrücklich, dass keine rechtsorientierte Partei vertreten ist - der vielgescholtene Wähler weiß also sehr wohl zu unterscheiden, welche Partei demokratisch, oder eben undemokratisch, ausgerichtet ist.

MfG.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



drachenorden schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber fällt nur mir eine gewisse Widersprüchlichkeit auf ... ?
> - in der konsequenten Fortführung der NPD-Forderungen, im Zusammenhang hier wäre die Wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe zu nennen, könnten kranken Gehirnen durchaus ein paar Ideen zur realen Umsetzung entweichen ...


 
Öhm, dass es heute eine Meldepflicht für Krankheiten gibt, die Übertragbar sind, ist dir doch klar, oder?
Warum also sollte es das bei der NPD nicht auch geben, unabhängig von Stasi 2.0 und Stoppschilder im Internet?


----------



## drachenorden (28. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

*@quantenslipstream*
Naja, ein gewisser Unterschied zwischen bestehender Meldepflicht - unter Datenschutzaspekten - und der näheren Auslegung zu "ist wieder Geltung zu verschaffen" im Hinblick auf die NPD ... ähm ... zum Glück wird es das nicht geben.


----------



## derLordselbst (28. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Dann zeige mir bitte Zitate aus dem aktuellen NPD-Wahlprogramm, die die anti-demokratische Einstellung dieser Partei aufzeigen.


 


Wenn eine verfassungsfeindliche und menschenverachtende Partei wie die NPD in einer Demokratie ein Wahlprogramm aufstellt, ist es nicht völlig überraschend, dass da nicht drin steht: Erschiesst alle Sozialdemokraten. Verbrennt alle Ausländer!



*Also muss man zwischen den Zeilen lesen:*


Hier stellt die NPD ihr Demokratieverständnis da. Eine Demokratie mit Eliten, die entscheiden. Eine Demokratie die sich vor der Masse schützt. Im Grunde also eine Oligarchie, eine Herrschaft weniger Führer.

Das Individuum und die unveräußerlichen Menschenrechte zählen für die NPD nicht. Das ist eindeutig gegen die Verfassung gerichtet, aber schön umschrieben.

Die Krönung ist die Position zum Faschismus. Da wird mal ganz entspannt auf die Blütezeit von Staaten während faschistischer Regime und der Ausschaltung politischer Gegner hingewiesen.

Schlagworte wie Volkssouveränität und und Volk zeigen, dass die NPD immer noch an die nationalsozialistische Rassenlehre glaubt.

Wenn man das Wahlprogramm durchliest, findet sich sehr viele Positionen, die der Mehrheit der aktuellen Umfragen entsprechen oder Menschen in schwierigen Lebenssituationen ansprechen. Das nennt man Rechtspopulismus.

Warum soll eine antidemokratische Partei laut schreien:
Wählt uns, damit wir die Demokratie einschränken, aus Deutschland eine Insel machen und unsere Wirtschaft durch Isolation ruinieren? Viel einfacher ist es, Macht durch griffige Positionen zu erlangen, die auch vernünftige Menschen nachvollziehen können.


Ich finde es übrigens sehr gut, dass die NPD nicht mal eben verboten werden kann. Ein Verbot nützt wenig, da man eine Partei mit anderen Namen immer wieder neu gründen kann. Und wenn Ausländerfeindlichkeit und die Suche nach Sündenböcken (Juden gibt es in Deutschland wohl selbst für die NPD als Sündenbock zu wenige nach dem dritten Reich) ein Problem darstellen, lässt es sich nicht durch Verbote lösen.

Da hilft es eher, Menschen beizubringen, intelligent auf Parolen zu reagieren und nicht mit oberflächlichen Reaktionen zu reagieren wie "die haben auch gute Positionen", sondern hinter die dünne Fassade der NPD zu schauen.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (28. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Dank der BRD kriegt die NPD wieder 1 MIO.
Sollte man verbieten,am besten mit einen Volksentscheid.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Dank der BRD kriegt die NPD wieder 1 MIO.
> Sollte man verbieten,am besten mit einen Volksentscheid.


 
Kannst du nicht verallgemeinern.
Politische Randgruppen haben nur dann erhöhten Zulaufen, wenn die "Mitte" der politischen Masse keine Konzepte vorlegen kann, wie nahstehende Probleme gelöst werden können.

Sobald die Menschen wieder Vertrauen in die politische Führungsrege haben, werden auch die Randgruppen verschwinden, man kann das in Brandenburg sehr gut erkennen.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (28. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

hmm teils find ichs gut andererseits schießen sie auch übers ziel hinaus.
ich finde es persönlich eine frechheit dass ich mir von meinem schulleiter sagen lassen muss dass ich mich so kleiden soll wie der 9. klässler türke (ich war 11.) es von mir verlangt da er ja hier "gast" sei und ich mich gefälligst anzupassen habe (ich hatte da mal ne kleine auseinandersetzung dem jungen gefiel mein rock nich -.-) und so gehts auch in einigen anderen punkten betreffend ausländer weiter (was ihre anpassungsfähigkeiten in diesem land betrifft)
andererseits kenn ich auch leute die eingewandert sind und die find ich einfach nur super - okay is zwar niemand aus der türkei bei aber ich hab 2 halbtürkische freundinnen (und nein damit mein ich keine deutschen die denken sich wie türken verhalten zu müssen um "cool" zu sein sondern so richtig echt halb deutsch halb türke)
anderereseits find ich das extreme "nazis-raus" was ich z.b. in thüringen erlebt habe auch schonwieder nicht korrekt da ich der meinung bin: wer die npd nich mag macht sein kreuz woanders, aber wahlplakate demolieren und das auch noch in der schule unterstützen und propagieren gehört auch nicht in ein "freies" land^^.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Handelt es sich um einen türkischen Ausländer, mit dem du Ärger hattest, oder um einen türkischstämmigen Deutschen?
Das verwechselt nämlich gerade die NPD sehr gerne - der Unterschied ist aber entscheidend. Denn sämtliche von der NPD angestrebten "Lösungen" helfen bei letzteren gar nichts (sofern die Rechtsstaatlichkeit gewart gebleibt und die Regelungen bezüglich der Staatsbürgerschaft nicht geändert werden, was die verfassungsliebende NPD und ihre Wähler ja ganz sicher nicht wollen) und der Integration werden sie garantiert auch nicht förderlich sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Es gibt einige Deutsche, die ausländische Wurzeln haben, nicht nur Türken, auch Aussiedler und übersiedler.
Sind auch Deutsche, aber von der NPD als Deutsche nicht akzeptiert.
Daher wird es wohl auf eine Gesetzesänderunf hinauslaufen, wenn sie an die Macht kommen soll.
Dann muss man wohl beweisen, dass man in der 20. Generation in Deutschland lebt, blaue Augen und blondes Haar reichen dann nicht mehr.


----------



## moe (28. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

zugegebenermaßen haben die in einigen punkten schon recht, aber über deren umsetzung muss man ja wohl nich reden, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Welche Punkte meinst du und wie sollte man sie deiner Meinung nach umsetzen?


----------



## Malkav85 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Also ich kenne viele "Ausländer" oder Migranten, die sich für ihre Landsleute hier schämen, weil sie sich so daneben benehmen. 

Ich glaube, das treibt viele dazu an die NPD zu wählen.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (28. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Handelt es sich um einen türkischen Ausländer, mit dem du Ärger hattest, oder um einen türkischstämmigen Deutschen?
> Das verwechselt nämlich gerade die NPD sehr gerne - der Unterschied ist aber entscheidend. Denn sämtliche von der NPD angestrebten "Lösungen" helfen bei letzteren gar nichts (sofern die Rechtsstaatlichkeit gewart gebleibt und die Regelungen bezüglich der Staatsbürgerschaft nicht geändert werden, was die verfassungsliebende NPD und ihre Wähler ja ganz sicher nicht wollen) und der Integration werden sie garantiert auch nicht förderlich sein.



Ich habe seinen ausweis nicht unter die lupe genommen aber solange er sich verhält wie einer und redet wie einer (nämlich hauptsächlicn NICHT deutsch) ist er einer.

eine voraussetzung, dass ich jmd als deutschen akzeptiere ist nämlich dass er sich wie einer verhalten kann und dann schließt nicht ein, jmd anderen wegen der kleidung zu mobben bzw tätlich anzugreifen


----------



## Malkav85 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> Ich habe seinen ausweis nicht unter die lupe genommen aber solange er sich verhält wie einer und redet wie einer (nämlich hauptsächlicn NICHT deutsch) ist er einer.
> 
> eine voraussetzung, dass ich jmd als deutschen akzeptiere ist nämlich *dass er sich wie einer verhalten kann* und dann schließt nicht ein, jmd anderen wegen der kleidung zu mobben bzw tätlich anzugreifen


 
also weiße Socken zu den Sandalen und immer am meckern?


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (28. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> also weiße Socken zu den Sandalen und immer am meckern?



das ist mir eigentlich so egal solange er mir damit nich aufn geist geht^^ xD


----------



## derLordselbst (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> Ich habe seinen ausweis nicht unter die lupe genommen aber solange er sich verhält wie einer und redet wie einer (nämlich hauptsächlicn NICHT deutsch) ist er einer.
> 
> eine voraussetzung, dass ich jmd als deutschen akzeptiere ist nämlich dass er sich wie einer verhalten kann und dann schließt nicht ein, jmd anderen wegen der kleidung zu mobben bzw tätlich anzugreifen



Deine Formulierung ist leider so prägnant wie Deine Groß- und Kleinschreibung.  

Was ist ein Verhalten wie ein Deutscher? Intoleranz? Dann würde auch der pöbelnde Mensch, der deinen Rock kritisiert hat, ein echter Deutscher sein.

Die Kriterien kann man sehr willkürlich setzen. Den Deutschen und typisch deutsches Verhalten gibt es nicht. Schreihälse, Schläger und Idioten jeglicher Nationalität und Herkunft sind mir persönlich unsympathisch.

Dass man Problem mit Sprache, Integration und mangelhafter Ausbildung nicht ignorieren darf, nur weil es sich um Ausländer handelt, finde ich allerdings auch.

Wer allerdings deutsches Verhalten als Kriterium setzt, sollte wenigstens deutsche Rechtschreibung üben und erklären können, was er oder sie darunter versteht. Ansonsten wirkt die Äußerung wie dumpfes unreflektiertes Nachplappern von Parolen.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Ich beherrsche die deutsche Rechtschreibung, wenn ich will. Nun renn ich hier aber auch in einem Forum umher und achte, auch dadurch bedingt, dass ich wegen meinem Herz ins Krankenhaus musste, etwas mehr auf die deutsche Falschschreibung.
Ich bin der Meinung, wenn man hier leben möchte, oder muss, sollte man sich doch etwas anpassen und die Sprache z.B. beherrschen. Des weiteren sehe ich es als inakzeptabel an, dass ich nahezu jeden so akzeptiere, wie er ist und selbst, wenn mir etwas nicht gefällt die Fresse halte.
Das verlange ich auch von den anderen, ob nun Deutsche oder mit Migrationshintergrund. Das ist mir egal, wer kleine Stadtteile von Berlin in die Türkei verwandelt mit türkischen (oder arabischen wtf) Reisebüros, Banken, Läden etc und nur noch seine Muttersprache spricht. Dann aber von den deutschen Beamten verlangt, dass diese TÜRKISCH können (die Geschäftleitung hat meiner Mutter gesagt sie solle gefälligst diesen Türkischkurs besuchen - hat sie sich geweiger (verständlich?) und nu wird se auf absehbare Zeit nicht wieder befördert -.-)...da ist irgendetwas schief gelaufen. Das sind für mich keine Deutschen.


----------



## Malkav85 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Sorry, aber das, was die mit deiner Mutter angestellt haben ist Diskriminierung und Strafbar. 

Aber das ist ja nicht das Thema und btw. sind wir da auch schon wieder von entfernt, da es hier um die NPD und deren Programm geht und nicht um Ärger mit Migranten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> _Ich beherrsche die deutsche_ Rechtschreibung, wenn ich will. Nun renn ich hier aber auch in einem Forum umher und achte, auch dadurch bedingt, dass ich wegen *meinem Herz* ins Krankenhaus musste, etwas mehr auf die deutsche Falschschreibung.


 
Öhm, schon mal den Genetiv gesehen? 



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> die Geschäftleitung hat meiner Mutter gesagt sie solle gefälligst diesen Türkischkurs besuchen - hat sie sich geweiger (verständlich?) und nu wird se auf absehbare Zeit nicht wieder befördert -.-)...da ist irgendetwas schief gelaufen. Das sind für mich keine Deutschen.


 
Das ist schlimm. 
Deine Mutter sollte sich dagegen wehren, ihr stehen alle Mittel des Rechtsstaates dafür offen.


----------



## Bardolf (29. September 2009)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> ...Ich bin der Meinung, wenn man hier leben möchte, oder muss, sollte man sich doch etwas anpassen und die Sprache z.B. beherrschen. Des weiteren sehe ich es als inakzeptabel an, dass ich nahezu jeden so akzeptiere, wie er ist und selbst, wenn mir etwas nicht gefällt die Fresse halte.
> Das verlange ich auch von den anderen, ob nun Deutsche oder mit Migrationshintergrund. Das ist mir egal, wer kleine Stadtteile von Berlin in die Türkei verwandelt mit türkischen (oder arabischen wtf) Reisebüros, Banken, Läden etc und nur noch seine Muttersprache spricht. Dann aber von den deutschen Beamten verlangt, dass diese TÜRKISCH können (die Geschäftleitung hat meiner Mutter gesagt sie solle gefälligst diesen Türkischkurs besuchen - hat sie sich geweiger (verständlich?) und nu wird se auf absehbare Zeit nicht wieder befördert -.-)...da ist irgendetwas schief gelaufen. Das sind für mich keine Deutschen.



Da muss ich dir leider recht geben. Was du hier schilderst, nennt man "Enklavenbildung" und wo das hinführen kann, haben wir ja am Beispiel Kosovo gesehen. Das ist nicht soweit hergeholt, da in Köln schon einmal jemand versucht hat einen "Kalifatsstaat" auszurufen. Es hat zwar nicht geklappt, so zeigt es doch auf, wo der Weg hinführen kann. 
Demokratie ist gut, nur wird sie von dem einen oder anderen als Schwäche ausgelegt. Das merken die Leute, da kommt Frust auf und so manch einer läuft dann den Bauernfängern der NPD etc. in die Hände.
Was die Frage der Intgration angeht, so sollten wir "Deutschen" uns trotzdem fragen, was bei uns schief gelaufen ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist schlimm.
> Deine Mutter sollte sich dagegen wehren, ihr stehen alle Mittel des Rechtsstaates dafür offen.



@quantenslipstream
Nichts für ungut, soweit zur Theorie. Die Praxis sieht aber leider etwas anders aus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Nazis Raus!

Mehr muss nicht gesagt werden oder?


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Nazis Raus!
> 
> Mehr muss nicht gesagt werden oder?



Und wohin mit den Nazis?^^


----------



## Bardolf (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Zum Thema selbst:

"Steter Tropfen, höhlt den Stein!" und deshalb sollte man die Rechtsextremen nicht ignorieren, wie es derzeit praktiziert wird.
Extreme taugen zu nichts, seien sie von "links", "rechts", "oben", "unten"....
Wer nicht aufpasst, wiederholt die Geschichte und wo das hinführen kann, steht in vielen Büchern.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Bardolf schrieb:


> Zum Thema selbst:
> 
> "Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein!" und deshalb sollte man die Rechtsextremen nicht ignorieren, wie es derzeit praktiziert wird.
> Extreme taugen zu nichts, seien sie von "links", "rechts", "oben", "unten"....
> Wer nicht aufpasst, wiederholt die Geschichte und wo das hinführen kann, steht in vielen Büchern.



So siehts aus und trotzdem habe ich es oft genug erlebt, dass Linksextreme bzw. Linksradikale, sogar von den Lehrern der jeweiligen Schule nicht nur gelobt, sondern verherrlicht wurden...und nicht nur von den Lehrern sondern von vielen anderen auch.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Man muss unterscheiden, ne Rechte Meinung (oder Linke) haben ist ein Thema, aber diese mit Gewalt durchsetzen zu wollen (Extreme) ist einfach nur Schwachsinn und unerwünscht.


----------



## derLordselbst (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Die gesamte Abgrenzung  Ausländer - Deutsche ist doch ein Relikt aus dem 20. Jahrhundert. Die Menschen werden immer mobiler. 

Statt dumpfer "Ausländer raus" - Parolen oder Ablösung der Demokratie durch ein Kompetenzteam der NPD (habt ihr verfolgt, welche "Spitzenleistungen" die in den Landtagen verbrochen haben?) sollte man lieber durch intelligente Maßnahmen die Aufgabe bewältigen, gemeinsam mit Menschen verschiedener Herkunft zusammenzuleben.

Die "Problem-Ausländer" möchte ich nicht entschuldigen. Doch ein 18 jähriger Mensch mit Eltern aus Anatolien, der hier geboren ist, fällt nicht plötzlich vom Himmel und nervt vor der Disco.

Was wäre, wenn er als Kleinkind zum verbindlichen Sprachtest geschickt worden wäre? Und dann gezielt gefördert worden wäre. 

Was wäre, wenn die Eltern auch Deutschkenntnisse nachweisen müssten, um langfristig in Deutschland zu bleiben?

Wir leisten uns Absurditäten, wie geduldete Asylbewerber nicht arbeiten zu lassen und junge Erwachsene in das Heimatland der Eltern zurückzuschicken, obwohl sie perfekt integriert sind und eine Bereicherung für unser Land sind.

Statt die wenigen Asylbewerber gereizt abzuweisen, die es trotz Drittstaatenregelung zu uns geschafft haben, sollten wir lieber aktiv Menschen zu uns einladen. Menschen, die deutsch können oder lernen wollen. Die ihre Ausbildung und ihre Ideen mitbringen. Die von uns wie alte Freunde begrüßt werden und deren Einstieg begleitet wird.

Dann bezahlen diese "Ausländer" später unsere Rente und verhindern die Vergreisung unseres Landes.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Bardolf schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> Nichts für ungut, soweit zur Theorie. Die Praxis sieht aber leider etwas anders aus.


 
Die Theorie sollte in die Praxis umgesetzt werden, ganz einfach.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Theorie sollte in die Praxis umgesetzt werden, ganz einfach.



Das geht so leider nicht immer^^


----------



## Bardolf (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> So siehts aus und trotzdem habe ich es oft genug erlebt, dass Linksextreme bzw. Linksradikale, sogar von den Lehrern der jeweiligen Schule nicht nur gelobt, sondern verherrlicht wurden...und nicht nur von den Lehrern sondern von vielen anderen auch.



@Prince
Wer sagt denn, dass Lehrer immer richtig liegen? Viele haben einfach nur studiert und das war's.

Ein Beispiel:
Ich kann, wenn ich studiert habe, meinen Doktor machen. Ich lese viele Bücher über "Sch...", ziehe meine Shlüsse daraus und schreibe eine dicke Abhandlung über mein erworbenes Wissen. Das lesen sich dann schlaue Leute durch und bekomme, mit etwas Glück, meinen "Doktor".
Letztendlich habe ich aber nur über "Sch..." sinniert. 

Es sind natürlich nicht alle so, es gibt auch richtig gute! (z.B. mein Kumpel Borke, der sich noch zusätzlich durch hohe soziale Intelligenz auszeichnet!)


----------



## Biosman (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Wenn ich nach dem Wahl O Meter gehe hätte ich die NPD wählen müssen (was ich natürlich nicht gemacht habe^^)

Das lustige 5 Meiner Kumpels und sogar meine Frau hatten alle NPD als erstes stehen... fragt mich nicht warum...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist schlimm.
> Deine Mutter sollte sich dagegen wehren, ihr stehen alle Mittel des Rechtsstaates dafür offen.



Jedenfalls solange, bis den jemand abschafft, damit nur noch der "Deutscher" ist, den er als "typisch deutsch" bezeichnen möchte - und nicht Leute, die z.B. sowas wie die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft haben...



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Man muss unterscheiden, ne Rechte Meinung (oder Linke) haben ist ein Thema, aber diese mit Gewalt durchsetzen zu wollen (Extreme) ist einfach nur Schwachsinn und unerwünscht.



Zählt Staatsgewalt mit?



Biosman schrieb:


> Wenn ich nach dem Wahl O Meter gehe hätte ich die NPD wählen müssen (was ich natürlich nicht gemacht habe^^)
> 
> Das lustige 5 Meiner Kumpels und sogar meine Frau hatten alle NPD als erstes stehen... fragt mich nicht warum...



Die NPD hat für den Wahl-O-Maten gezielt Antworten geben, die sie massenkompatibler dastehen lassen, als sie es eigentlich sind. (ja auch nicht so schwer, da NPD Kernthemen kaum angesprochen wurden  )
Wenn man sich den Wahl-O-Mat-Thread angeguckt hat, war das sehr erfolgreich - bleibt also nur zu hoffen, dass sich die Leute wenigstens ein ganz kleines bißchen politisch bilden, ehe sie wählen gehen. Denn mit Propaganda kennen sich Nazis bekanntermaßen aus.


----------



## Icejester (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> Und wohin mit den Nazis?^^



Ab ins Nazi-Land mit dem Pack. 

Im Ernst, die NPD ist sicherlich eine ziemlich armselige Vereinigung, der manche Deppen und Sozialversager allerdings leider was abgewinnen können.

ABER: Solange eine Partei wie Die Linke in Deutschland mitspielen darf, sollen auch NPD, DVU, Republikaner und das ganze andere Gesocks mitspielen dürfen. Gleiches Recht für alle. Man muß sie ja nicht wählen. Und sie werden, wie man jetzt wieder gesehen hat, auch kaum gewählt. Insofern stellen sie meiner Meinung keine große Gefahr dar.


----------



## Woohoo (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Wie kann man Fan / Anhänger einer solchen Truppe sein die Deutschland komplett zerstört hat. Das ist mir unbegreiflich. Man sieht doch was das Resultat war und dann immernoch sowas gut zu finden ist mehr als dumm.


----------



## Icejester (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Das ist wirklich eine gute Frage. Vielleicht denken ja einige Leute, das mit dem Krieg war dumm, aber der Rest war gut.
Dummerweise glaube ich nicht, daß der Rest irgendwie ohne Kriegsplanung hätte funktionieren können. Zur Zeit des Dritten Reiches hat sich Deutschland immerhin wirtschaftlich lange dadurch über Wasser gehalten, daß durch schnelle Kriegserfolge viel Vermögen, Rohstoffe, etc. aus den besiegten Ländern abgezogen werden konnten. Ohne diese Beute wäre der Staatshaushalt binnen kürzester Zeit regelrecht implodiert.
Das läßt nur den Schluß zu, daß das Konzept an sich überhaupt nicht funktionsfähig ist. Sowas hinterherzulaufen ist deshalb in der Tat blanke Idiotie.


----------



## Woohoo (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Das BIP vor der großen Wirtschaftskrise wurde nicht mehr erreicht. Die Menschen hatten nur mehr Sicherheit. Sie konnten davon ausgehen, dass das bisschen an Wohlstand gesichert ist. 
Die Wirtschaft wurde auf Pump finanziert. Das ging relativ einfach weil man nie die Absicht hatte das alles zurückzuzahlen. 
Das sollten die besiegten Nationen machen. Es gibt auch eine Rechnung die besagt, dass das 3.Reich ca. im Jahr 1944 Pleite gewesen wäre wenn es den Krieg nicht gegeben hätte. Wirtschaftlich nicht nachzueifern. 
Dazu kam das Glück das man sich sowieso in einer wirtschaftlichen Aufschwungphase befand.


----------



## Icejester (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Eben. Nichts anderes meinte ich.


----------



## theLamer (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

[X] Ich mag keine Nazis 

Nazis akzeptieren die freiheitlich-demokratische Grundordnung nicht, also sympathisiere ich niemals mit ihnen sondern habe eine ablehnende Haltung...

Trotzdem lehne ich aus pragmatischen Gründen ein Verbotsverfahren für völlig schwachsinnig, weil es die NPD (oder wenn sie sich dann umbenennt wenn sie verboten würde) in jedem Fall stärkt.


----------



## Nuklon (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Typische linkslastige Umfrage, die mir zeigt, das der Threadtersteller nicht an der Lösung des Problems gelegen ist, denn Hass und Abneigung kann niemals ein Lösung sein. Zugehen und Überzeugen(nicht durch Schläge) vor allem von den Mitläufern und Wählern muss die Option.
Sie zu verhöhnen und niederzumähen wird die Anhänger, wie Wähler, nur bestärken.
Es ist in meinen Augen das grundlegende Übel, mann kann nicht mehr miteinander leben und tolerieren und genau das bringt denen so einen Zulauf, da ihre Ideologie darauf aufbaut. Komischer nützt es also dagegen zu sein.
Denkt mal drüber nach.
Und wer mir jetzt vorwirft rechts zu sein, sollte sich echt mal Gedanken machen.


----------



## majorguns (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

[x] Sie haben nicht ganz unrecht, schießen aber Stark über das Ziel hinaus, ihre Ansichten sind zu einem kleinem Teil ganz OK, allerdings stark übertrieben, außerdem hasse ich Nazis, würdesie nie wählen.


----------



## derLordselbst (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Nuklon schrieb:


> Typische linkslastige Umfrage, die mir zeigt, das der Threadtersteller nicht an der Lösung des Problems gelegen ist, denn Hass und Abneigung kann niemals ein Lösung sein.
> 
> Es ist in meinen Augen das grundlegende Übel, mann kann nicht mehr miteinander leben und tolerieren und genau das bringt denen so einen Zulauf, da ihre Ideologie darauf aufbaut. Komischer nützt es also dagegen zu sein.
> Denkt mal drüber nach.
> Und wer mir jetzt vorwirft rechts zu sein, sollte sich echt mal Gedanken machen.



Wie kann man Intoleranz und Aufforderung zum Hass und zur Ausgrenzung tolerieren?

Hass ist natürlich keine Lösung, aber etwas ehrliche Wut, wenn man die Hasstiraden der NPD liest, darf doch erlaubt sein.

Ich bin übrigens strikt dafür, dass man die NPD mit rechtsstaatlichen Mitteln bekämpft und auch dafür, dass die Hürden für das Verbot von Parteien sehr hoch liegen, aber Ablehnung von menschenverachtenden Ansichten hat nichts mit linkslastig oder rechtslastig zu tun. 

Und man darf beim Protest gegen die NPD und ähnliche Gruppierungen durchaus laut und in Massen auftreten, um der Hauptwaffe der Rechten, dem Spiel mit der Angst etwas entgegenzusetzen.

Da schon persönlich in der Situation war, dass Skins auf mich zugegangen sind und mehr als nur überzeugen wollten, sehe ich zwar die Möglichkeit auf Mitläufer einzuwirken, aber nicht die Chance beim harten Kern etwas zu erreichen.


Ich bin übrigens genauso wenig bereit, menschenverachtendes Verhalten von Menschen ausländischer Herkunft zu akzeptieren oder zu rechtfertigten (z. B. Ehrenmord). 

Oder anders ausgedrückt, mann muss kein Deutscher sein, um ein verblendeter Idiot zu werden, aber wir haben da eine besonders ausgeprägte Tradition, aus der man eigentlich lernen könnte.


----------



## moddingfreaX (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Natürlich bin ich wie gegen jede andere extreme Partei auch gegen die NPD.


----------



## Nuklon (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Wie kann man Intoleranz und Aufforderung zum Hass und zur Ausgrenzung tolerieren?
> 
> Hass ist natürlich keine Lösung, aber etwas ehrliche Wut, wenn man die Hasstiraden der NPD liest, darf doch erlaubt sein.
> 
> ...


Aber du hast diese Menschen im Land und gerade bei uns hier Sachsen sogar im Landtag. Verachtung zeigen bringt da genau was? 
Um das ganze auf die Spitze zu treiben. Wir haben hier in Deutschland eine Sondersituation. In anderen Ländern sitzen rechtsradikale Parteien teilweise in der Regierung drin. Da haben wir noch Glück

Meine Suche geht dahin, zu schauen was man unternehmen kann. Denn jahrelange Anti/Gegen/Multikulti Demos scheinen außer Presserummel nichts mehr zu bewirken.
Es ist in meinen Augen ein hilfloses Schaulaufen. 
(Die einzigen die was tun, ist die Antifa, die werfen Steine.  naja.)

Übrigens ich hab mal in nem Ort gelebt wo die falsche Kleidung Abends blaue Augen bedeutet hat (Links wie Rechts). Soviel dazu.


----------



## derLordselbst (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Nuklon, Du hast dich gerade selbst mehrfach widersprochen. 

Du stellst fest, das bei uns rechtsradikale Parteien nicht an der Regierung sind - ist ein Landtag keine Regierung? 

Ich denke, Du meinst, dass rechtsradikale Parteien auf Bundesebene bisher keine Chance haben, auch nur in den Bundestag zu kommen. Darauf darf man sich aber natürlich nicht ausruhen.

Gleichzeitig behauptest Du, das Demonstrieren gegen Rechts, die Konzerte, die Stellungnahmen von Musikern und Künstlern seien wirkungslos.

Wie erklärst Du dann den Unterschied zu Ländern, in denen die Rechtsradikalen oder Rechtspopulisten 20 oder 30 % der Wähler für sich gewinnen können?

Durch das Steineschmeißen von Links-Autonomen?


----------



## Maschine311 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Wenn ich einige höre die hier herum posaunen "Nazis Raus" ect. Seid ihr nicht in der Lage alles einfach mal objektiv zu sehen?

Natürlich sind fast durchweg die Mitglieder und die meisten Wähler von NPD, DVU und Co. Gehirnlose, keine Frage!
Dennoch haben die auch positive ansetze, die man einfach mal objektiv betrachten sollte und nich gleich abwinken, weil es so ein rasierter Vollpfosten sagt.
Was ist falsch daran das man auch mal patriotisch was für sein eigenes Land tun möchte? Muß den jeder gleich ein rechtsradikaler Nazi sein, wenn man sagt mein Land ist mir wichtig und ich denke das auch mal vorzugsweise was für Deutschland getan werden muß!

Meiner Meinung nach tun wir mehr als genug für ausländische Bürger, allein wieviel Mio. in Intregations-Programme fleißen die nicht mal angenommen werden oder wenn ein Bank-Manager sagt das viele Ausländer weder integrationswillig noch integrationsfähig sind wird er gleich mit Göbbels auf eine Stufe gestellt! Ich sehe das genauso und die meisten aus meinem Umfeld ebenfalls.

Nichts destotrotz sind die rechten Parteien, weder wählbar noch kann man sich das anhören was die da vom Stappel lassen, aber selbst die haben einige gute Ideen, die zwar verbesserungswürdig sind aber im Grunde nicht verkehrt!
Selbst im 3.Reich war nicht alles nur Menschenverachtend und Brutal, selbst da kann man einiges positives rausziehen,obwohl das Deutschlands schwärzeste Std. war.   

Denke, wenn Obdachlose Berufstrinker eine Partei gründen und die den größten Schwachsinn auf ihre Wahlplakate kritzeln, sollte die dann auch verboten werden, weils peinlich ist. Die würden einfach alle ignorieren, kein Schwein würde die wählen, kein würde es intressieren! Und genauso sollte man es mit den rechten tun, das sind Spinner und für voll nehmen konnte man die noch nie. Je mehr aufmerksamkeit den geschenkt wird, um so populärer werden die, den auch negative Presse, ist ne Presse!

Übrigens bin ich nicht rechts nicht Links, würde nur mich selber wählen wenn ich könnte! Ich kann aber aus jeder Partei irgendwas positives ziehen, außer z.Zt. bei SPD u. CDU


----------



## feivel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

im allgemeinen nützen verbote nichts, mir ist die kontrolle dieser extremen partei ehrlich gesagt wichtiger,

die verantwortung liegt letzten endes doch an den wählern,
nicht wählen nützt extremen parteien fast genauso viel wie extrem wählen.
ein npdwähler wird immer brav zum wählen gehen für "sein volk"
während ein wähler der mitte aus frust schon mal ganz drauf verzichtet.


abgesehen davon sind die methoden der npd schon grenzwertig, bis zuweilen gewalttätig.
und bei überschreitung gesetzlicher richtlinien bin ich für eine besondere strenge bei rechtsradikalen akten, welche es gesetzmäßig zum glück auch bei uns gibt.

abgesehen davon muss ich leider sagen, dass es meiner meinung nach nicht nur rechte deutsche gibt,
es gibt natürlich auch jede menge rechte anderer nationen in deutschland (die ja auch selbst trotz längerem leben in deutschland sich selbst nicht als deutsche sehen), die probleme verursachen.
aber die probleme werden nicht durch diese nationen selbst verursacht, sondern von den rechten derer.

hass auf anderes (zum beispiel männliche Rockträger) kann durchaus von Nazis oder von Türken gleichermaßen kommen. 
mir persönlich wars immer ziemlich egal wer mich grad verhauen wollte, bei Treffern tats immer weh 

zu meiner politischen einstellung oute ich mich jetzt trotzdem als leicht linkslastig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Nuklon schrieb:


> Typische linkslastige Umfrage, die mir zeigt, das der Threadtersteller nicht an der Lösung des Problems gelegen ist, denn Hass und Abneigung kann niemals ein Lösung sein. Zugehen und Überzeugen(nicht durch Schläge) vor allem von den Mitläufern und Wählern muss die Option.
> Sie zu verhöhnen und niederzumähen wird die Anhänger, wie Wähler, nur bestärken.
> Es ist in meinen Augen das grundlegende Übel, mann kann nicht mehr miteinander leben und tolerieren und genau das bringt denen so einen Zulauf, da ihre Ideologie darauf aufbaut. Komischer nützt es also dagegen zu sein.
> Denkt mal drüber nach.



Aktivitäten gegen Rechts helfen nicht gegen die Ideologie, das ist klar.
Das tun nur Hilfestellungen für Nazis, die anfangen, nachzudenken und aussteigen wollen. Durch "zugehen" bringt man aber so schnell niemanden zum nachdenken, insbesondere nicht, wenn er in einer ideologischen Gruppe verankert ist. (seien es Nazis oder Schulschwänzer)
Da kann man nur warten und klare Angebote machen (was aber wiederum vorraussetzt, dass die zuständigen Politiker Rechtsradikalismus nicht nur als populistisches Wahlkampfelement wahrnehmen...)

Aber bis das passiert, kann man den nicht-ideologischen Teil schlecht ignorieren. Nazis haben nun einmal auch ganz konkrete Auswirkungen und dieses lassen sich mit Druck und notfalls Gewalt sehr wohl eindämmen.




Maschine311 schrieb:


> Wenn ich einige höre die hier herum posaunen "Nazis Raus" ect. Seid ihr nicht in der Lage alles einfach mal objektiv zu sehen?
> 
> Natürlich sind fast durchweg die Mitglieder und die meisten Wähler von NPD, DVU und Co. Gehirnlose, keine Frage!
> Dennoch haben die auch positive ansetze,



So?



> die man einfach mal objektiv betrachten sollte und nich gleich abwinken, weil es so ein rasierter Vollpfosten sagt.
> Was ist falsch daran das man auch mal patriotisch was für sein eigenes Land tun möchte?



Die Grundmotiviation. Man tut es, weil es "deutsch" oder "für Deutschland" ist. Ein Nachdenken, ob es auch "gut", "moralisch richtig", "für die Gesellschaft von Vorteil",... ist, findet nicht statt. Würde es stattfinden, wäre der deutsche Aspekt auch vollkommen egal. Der Nutzen partiotischer Überlegungen geht somit gegen null, ich kann mich z.B. für die Erhaltung historischer Bauwerke hervorragend einsetzen, ohne dass dabei meine Nationalität eine Rolle spielt.
Der Schaden von Patriotismus und dem quasi nicht abtrennbaren Nationalismus kann dagegen immens sein. Dadurch, dass eine Sache erstrebenswert wird, in dem sie einfach nur "deutsch" ist, erhalten Demagogen die Möglichkeit, auch noch so sinnlose Forderungen durchzusetzen. In China werden tausende Regierungskritiker mund- oder ganz tot gemacht, weil sie "gegen das Vaterland" sind. In Russland verschwinden aus ähnlichen Gründen Friedensaktivisten. In den USA scheitert gerade eine medizinische Grundversorgung daran, dass sowas "nicht amerikanisch" ist.
Nöp. Nationalismus hilft einfach niemandem und schadet vielen. (Ausnahme: Leute, die ein loyales Volk für einen Krieg -sei es in Afghanistan oder den Ardennen- wollen. Aber das schadet letztlich noch mehr)



> Meiner Meinung nach tun wir mehr als genug für ausländische Bürger, allein wieviel Mio. in Intregations-Programme fleißen die nicht mal angenommen werden



Nebenfrage, auf die ich aber gerne eine Antwort hätte:
Wieviele Millionen kostet deiner Meinung nach ein Program, das mangels Interesse gar nicht stattfindet?



> Selbst im 3.Reich war nicht alles nur Menschenverachtend und Brutal, selbst da kann man einiges positives rausziehen,obwohl das Deutschlands schwärzeste Std. war.



Kann man?
Quasi alles im dritten Reich war durch Ausbeutung und Enteignung finanziert und auf Krieg und Unterdrückung ausgerichtet, einschließlich der von Rechten wiederholt gelobten Beschäftigungs-, Sozial- und Infrastrukturprogramme.
Was soll man das positives rausziehen?
Das Verteilungsprinzip?



> Denke, wenn Obdachlose Berufstrinker eine Partei gründen und die den größten Schwachsinn auf ihre Wahlplakate kritzeln, sollte die dann auch verboten werden, weils peinlich ist.



Wir haben die Biertrinkerpartei (okay: nicht obdachlos) und die APPD (auch nicht, aber immerhin wollen sie nicht arbeiten) - aber ich sehe da keine Peinlichkeit. Sind eher amüsant.
Peinlich wird so etwas erst, wenn es Wählerstimmen erhält. Peinlich für die Wähler, die offensichtlich nicht kapieren, was eine Demokratie eigentlich ist.
Wegen Peinlichkeit muss man aber noch immer nichts verbieten (naja - für ~95% des Fernsehprogramms unterschreib ich gerne). Das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.
Erst wenn Schaden für erhaltenswürdige Dinge davon ausgeht, dann sind Maßnahmen sinnvoll.




feivel schrieb:


> im allgemeinen nützen verbote nichts, mir ist die kontrolle dieser extremen partei ehrlich gesagt wichtiger,



Gerate das rechtsextreme Spektrum liefert eine Vielzahl von Beispielen für (gerade noch) legale Dachorganisationen und eine Vielzahl illegaler Untergrundgruppen, die die Drecksarbeit erledigen. Letztere kann man auch dann nicht kontrollieren, wärend man erstere walten lässt - man erleichtert nur die Bundesweite Organisation. und verbessert die Finanzierung auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers.


----------



## Poulton (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nazis haben nun einmal auch ganz konkrete Auswirkungen und dieses lassen sich mit Druck und notfalls Gewalt sehr wohl eindämmen.


Gewalt von Links findest du besser als Gewalt von rechts?



> Würde es stattfinden, wäre der deutsche Aspekt auch vollkommen egal.


Wenn es nach Leuten wie dir gehen würde, wäre Deutschland, die deutsche Nation an sich, schon morgen abgeschafft.



> In China werden tausende Regierungskritiker mund- oder ganz tot gemacht, weil sie "gegen das Vaterland" sind.


Ich finde es mal wieder erstaunlich, wie du an die offizielle Begründung eines linksfaschistischen Staates glaubst, der den Begriff Vaterland missbraucht.



> In Russland verschwinden aus ähnlichen Gründen Friedensaktivisten.


Pazifisten sind die Schafe, die glauben der Wolf sei Vegetarier. Die Vorstellung von Abrüstung als Auslöser für den Weltfrieden ist genauso daneben wie die, mit der Entwaffnung rechtstreuer Bürger Verbrechen zu bekämpfen. Letztenendes wird das nämlich nur von Kriminellen oder auf großem Maßstab von kriminellen Regimen ausgenutzt. 



> In den USA scheitert gerade eine medizinische Grundversorgung daran, dass sowas "nicht amerikanisch" ist.


Falsch. Sie scheitert daran, weil sie zu teuer ist(der Punkt an dem auch unser Sozialsystem krankt) und der Steuerzahler nicht bereit ist, solche Kosten zu tragen. Im Gegensatz zu Deutschland wagen sie es sich sogar gegen die daraus resultierenden höheren Abgaben zu demonstrieren:
Up to two million march to US Capitol to protest against Obama's spending in 'tea-party' demonstration | Mail Online
A million or more rock Washington



> Nöp. Nationalismus hilft einfach niemandem und schadet vielen. (Ausnahme: Leute, die ein loyales Volk für einen Krieg -sei es in Afghanistan oder den Ardennen- wollen. Aber das schadet letztlich noch mehr)


Blödsinn. Instrument zur Überwachung, Repression und Indoktrination ist genau das was die Linken und Grünen mit ihren Gutmenschentum, Political Correctnes, "Kampf gegen Rechts", staatlicher Kinderverwahrung(Margot Honecker würde ihnen zujubeln), "alles-verbieten"-Philosophie(ich verweise auf das Waffengesetz) und allgegenwärtiger Gleichmacherei(man könnte schon von Gleichschalterei reden) versuchen. An einem Wir-Gefühl ist nichts falsches, im Gegenteil.



> man erleichtert nur die Bundesweite Organisation. und verbessert die Finanzierung auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers.


Man hat hier doch beste Vorbilder im linken Lager sitzen. Ich verweise auf die Linkspartei, ihre innerparteilichen Flügel und deren besten Kontakte zum Schwarzen Block, DKP und Co sowie den mit Steuergeldern gut gefüllten Topf des nebulösen "Kampf gegen Rechts".
Dagegen wagt man sich aber nichts zu tun, denn schliesslich ist links (und grün) immer gut. Selbst wenn sie einen Giftgasanschlag auf Polizisten begehen oder regelmäßig Autos abfackeln.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Gewalt von Links findest du besser als Gewalt von rechts?



Nein.



> Wenn es nach Leuten wie dir gehen würde, wäre Deutschland, die deutsche Nation an sich, schon morgen abgeschafft.



Nein.
Ich habe nur kein Interesse daran, dass der Staat selbst in Nationalstolz investiert. Das führt zu Missbrauch und bringt nichts. Wenn die Leute stolz sein wollen und ihr Verhalten an "Deutschland" ausrichten wollen - bitte, können sie gerne ihre Nation bilden. Ich werde sie ihnen nicht abschaffen.
(nur eben nicht unterstützen, sondern weiter die Freiheit, individuell das zu machen und zu mögen, was mir gefällt)



> Ich finde es mal wieder erstaunlich, wie du an die offizielle Begründung eines linksfaschistischen Staates glaubst, der den Begriff Vaterland missbraucht.



Ich glaube an keine offizielle Begründung irgend eines linksfaschistischen Staates und verbitte mir solche Unterstellungen.



> Pazifisten sind die Schafe, die glauben der Wolf sei Vegetarier. Die Vorstellung von Abrüstung als Auslöser für den Weltfrieden ist genauso daneben wie die, mit der Entwaffnung rechtstreuer Bürger Verbrechen zu bekämpfen. Letztenendes wird das nämlich nur von Kriminellen oder auf großem Maßstab von kriminellen Regimen ausgenutzt.



Erklärst du noch, was das mit dem hiesigen Thema, d.h. "NPD" zu tun hat?U




> Falsch.



behauptest du



> Blödsinn.



Ich verbitte es mir, Aussagen pauschal als Blödsinn zu bezeichnen, ohne auch nur Andeutungen zu machen, was an ihnen falsch wäre.



> Instrument zur Überwachung, Repression und Indoktrination ist genau das was die Linken und Grünen mit ihren Gutmenschentum, Political Correctnes, "Kampf gegen Rechts", staatlicher Kinderverwahrung(Margot Honecker würde ihnen zujubeln), "alles-verbieten"-Philosophie(ich verweise auf das Waffengesetz) und allgegenwärtiger Gleichmacherei(man könnte schon von Gleichschalterei reden) versuchen. An einem Wir-Gefühl ist nichts falsches, im Gegenteil.



Offtopic verbitten sich übrigens die Regeln.
Ich möchte aber noch anmerken, dass zur Zeit gerade die Parteien, die sich regelmäßig von Links abgrenzen wollen, dabei sind, Überwachungs- und Repressionsmechanismen in Deutschland zu etablieren, wärend z.B. die von dir genannten Grünen sich dagegen stellen. Oder anders:
Falsch.



> Man hat hier doch beste Vorbilder im linken Lager sitzen. Ich verweise auf die Linkspartei, ihre innerparteilichen Flügel und deren besten Kontakte zum Schwarzen Block, DKP und Co sowie den mit Steuergeldern gut gefüllten Topf des nebulösen "Kampf gegen Rechts".
> Dagegen wagt man sich aber nichts zu tun, denn schliesslich ist links (und grün) immer gut. Selbst wenn sie einen Giftgasanschlag auf Polizisten begehen oder regelmäßig Autos abfackeln.



Mir sind keine Giftgasanschläge von Grünen auf Polizisten bekannt und ich bitte dich darum, solch provokante Aussagen in Zukunft mit Quellen zu untermauern. (und dir zu überlegen, was die in einem Thread über die NPD zu suchen haben)


----------



## Bucklew (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Instrument zur Überwachung, Repression und Indoktrination ist genau das was die Linken und Grünen mit ihren Gutmenschentum, Political Correctnes, "Kampf gegen Rechts", staatlicher Kinderverwahrung(Margot Honecker würde ihnen zujubeln), "alles-verbieten"-Philosophie(ich verweise auf das Waffengesetz) und allgegenwärtiger Gleichmacherei(man könnte schon von Gleichschalterei reden) versuchen. An einem Wir-Gefühl ist nichts falsches, im Gegenteil.


"Instrument zur Überwachung" - Eingeführt von CDU/FDP unter Kohl ("Großer Lauschangriff"
""alles-verbieten"-Philosophie" - Wie war das noch mit Killerspielverbot, Kinderpornosperren & Co? Sind das nicht alles CDU-initiiert?

Zu der restlichen Aufreihung irgendwelche Buzzwords ohne Sinn und Verstand (hab jetzt schon 3x Bullshit im BS-Bingo hingekriegt!) sag ich mal nichts. Für dich vielleicht mal etwas zum Nachdenken von einem ehemaligen PI(Political Incorrect)-Autor:
Politically Incorrect:Jens von Wichtingen steigt aus:Ein Gastbeitrag  Ramon-Schack.de

Spätestens wenn (wie bei dir) die politische Unkorrektheit zum Selbstzweck wird, nach dem Motto "was politisch nicht korrekt ist, ist gut und wahr!" wird es extrem gefährlich. Sowas nutzen NPD & Co (um den Bogen zum wahren Threadthema zurück zu kriegen) sehr gern aus.


----------



## Maschine311 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

*@ruyven_macaran

*Du schmeißt hier mit Argumenten um dir, das ist für mich kleinkarriertes denken. Für dich ist alles was von einem Idioten oder Rechten kommt gleich grundsätzlich Krankes gerede und gehört verboten. So ein schwachsinn.
Du scheinst genau das zu vertreten was ich meine. Objektiv was betrachten das Beste aus jeder Meinung oder Idee herauszuziehen und es gemeinsam zusammen setzen, ist tausendmal mehr wert, als nur seine Meinung oben auf die Fahne zu schreiben und alles andere ist eh nur Schrott, aber jedem halt das seine.

Wünschte unsere Regierung würde das in ihren jetzigen Verhandelungen genauso handhaben!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Wenn Argumente für dich kleinkariert sind, tuts mir leid - aber dann ist das Forum wohl zu spießig für dich.
Ich erachte nicht grundsätzlich alles, was von Rechten oder Idioten kommt, als "Krankes gerede" und verboten gehört es erst recht nicht pauschal. Ich stelle aber fest, dass bislang alles, was ich von einem Rechten gehört habe und das nicht auch von einem nicht-Rechten hätte kommen können, in meinen Augen negativ war. (was vermutlich daran liegt, dass ich die Grundprinzipien rechter Ideologie ablehne und somit alles, was diese Ideologie enthält, nur eine negative Ausgabe des gleichen ohne rechten Einschlag sein kann) Es gibt durchaus Rechte, die imho sinnvolle Dinge sagen.
Nur sind diese Dinge dann nicht rechts.



Spoiler



@17&4: ehe mir hier wieder Worte im Mund umgedreht werden: Ich sag nirgendwo, dass andere nur sinnvolles sagen


----------



## Maschine311 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn Argumente für dich kleinkariert sind, tuts mir leid - aber dann ist das Forum wohl zu spießig für dich.
> Ich erachte nicht grundsätzlich alles, was von Rechten oder Idioten kommt, als "Krankes gerede" und verboten gehört es erst recht nicht pauschal. Ich stelle aber fest, dass bislang alles, was ich von einem Rechten gehört habe und das nicht auch von einem nicht-Rechten hätte kommen können, in meinen Augen negativ war. (was vermutlich daran liegt, dass ich die Grundprinzipien rechter Ideologie ablehne und somit alles, was diese Ideologie enthält, nur eine negative Ausgabe des gleichen ohne rechten Einschlag sein kann) Es gibt durchaus Rechte, die imho sinnvolle Dinge sagen.
> Nur sind diese Dinge dann nicht rechts.
> 
> ...



Es geht doch nicht um die Ideologie von denen oder wofür die stehen. Ich sage lediglich das manche Ideen/ Ansätze nicht grundsätzlich falsch sind und das man auch sowas mal aufnehmen könnte. Auch bei den Linken finde ich einige Sachen echt nicht verkehrt. 

Evt. reden wir aneinander vorbei, darum versuche ich es mal anhand eine Beispiel zu Erklären was ich meine!

Zum Beispiel die Aussage von Bundesbankmanager Thilo Sarrazin, ich finde  natürlich extrem krass wie er das formuliert hat, aber im Grunde hat er recht. Es kann z.B. nicht sein, das manch Ausländer hier unser Land beschimpfen sich weigern sich zu intregieren, Sprachkurse zu besuchen oder sich weigern ihre Kleidung so anzupassen, um auf den Arbeitsmarkt vernünftige Chancen zu haben! Stattdessen stellen sie sich sogar ins Fernsehen und sagen ganz öffentlich das sie dann lieber garnicht arbeiten gehen, aber sich in aller Seelenruhe auf unserem Sozialnetz ausruhen!

Da sage ich ganz ehrlich, denen gehört Feuer unterm Allerwertesten gemacht oder alternativ gibt es auch ein Land in SÖ Richtung wo man so leben kann und auch Arbeit findet.
Und da ich kein rechtes Gedankengut habe, gilt gleiches natürlich für deutsche Sozialschmarotzer, die sich in aller seelenruhe auf unserem Sozialnetz ausruhen, den gehört natürlich genauso feuer gemacht.

Die NPD ist natürlich extrem Radikal und wollen sie gleich alle rausschmeissen und manche Aussagen gehen echt nicht, aber in unserem Land funktioniert die Ausländer- und Integrationspolitik überhaupt nicht und nur weil die das sagen ist es gleich totaler Mist(mal abgesehen davon wie radikal sie es formulieren und welche Maßnahmen sie anbieten)!

Deutschland ist in meinen Augen viel zu "weich" und sobald mal einer was sagt, schreien sofort alle Nazi, gerade wenns um Ausländer geht, wie es bei dem Sarrazin jetzt wieder hochgejubelt wird. 

Ich sehe die NPD ebend als Partei an, die Probleme aufzeigen die in Deutschland Jahrelang totgeschwiegen wurden, weil man ja immer sofort in der rechten Schublade landet, sobald mal kritik an unseren ausländischen Mitbürger übt oder mal Sachen Anspricht die nicht populär sind. 
Faktum ist das die Art und Weise und die Lösungen dieser Parteien unter aller Sau sind, daher werden die auch meiner Meinung nach niemals über 5% auf Bundesebene kommen, was auch gut so ist! 

Und wenn unseren Regierungsparteien ob CDU, SPD, FDP ect. mal endlich was an Bildung, Erziehung, Jugendlicher Freizeitgestaltung ect. tun, dann kriegen solche Parteien immer mehr Zulauf, da es dann genug Leute gibt die aus Unwissenheit oder Langeweile, den Zusammenhalt solcher Parteien schätzen, traurigerweise!


----------



## Bucklew (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Maschine311 schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel die Aussage von Bundesbankmanager Thilo Sarrazin, ich finde  natürlich extrem krass wie er das formuliert hat, aber im Grunde hat er recht.



Nein, hat er nicht. Er ist einfach nur ein kleiner, dämlicher Rassist, der sich (mal ganz nebenbei) zu diesem Thema überhaupt nicht hätte äußern sollen. Es ist per se falsch (und das sieht jeder, der die Sache mal faktenorientiert sieht) zu sagen, dass sich Russen gut integrieren und Türken nicht. Das ist (schlicht gesagt) Bullshit. Es gibt unter beiden Gruppen eine Minderheit, die sich nicht integrieren möchte. Das ist traurig, aber leider auch Realität. Deshalb sind aber nicht Russen (so laut Sarrazin) gut und Türken schlecht. Es sollte nicht darum gehen welcher Abstammung ein Mensch ist oder welche Generation - sondern darum, ob er ein Sozialschmarotzer ist oder nicht. Wahrscheinlich wären aber nach diesen Kritieren viele, die Sarrazin zujubeln, doch genau in der Gruppe, in die sie nicht gern wollen und lieber alle Türken reinstecken.

Und dabei hat man noch nicht die größten Klopper von Sarrazin drin, er hat ja auch u.A. gesagt:




> Daneben hat sie einen Teil von Menschen, etwa zwanzig Prozent der Bevölkerung, die nicht ökonomisch gebraucht werden, zwanzig Prozent leben von Hartz IV und Transfereinkommen; bundesweit sind es nur acht bis zehn Prozent. Dieser Teil muß sich auswachsen.


Da hätte er auch gern vergasen sagen können 

Abgesehen davon: Sarrazin ist ein gebildeter und intelligenter Mensch, der wusste genau was er gesagt hat und wie er es gesagt hat. Da helfen auch keine Ausreden.




Maschine311 schrieb:


> Und da ich kein rechtes Gedankengut habe, gilt gleiches natürlich für deutsche Sozialschmarotzer, die sich in aller seelenruhe auf unserem Sozialnetz ausruhen, den gehört natürlich genauso feuer gemacht.



Eben genau das ist der Punkt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Maschine311 schrieb:


> Evt. reden wir aneinander vorbei, darum versuche ich es mal anhand eine Beispiel zu Erklären was ich meine!



möglich bzw. klärend bzw. s.u. 




> Zum Beispiel die Aussage von Bundesbankmanager Thilo Sarrazin, ich finde  natürlich extrem krass wie er das formuliert hat, aber im Grunde hat er recht. Es kann z.B. nicht sein, das manch Ausländer hier unser Land beschimpfen sich weigern sich zu intregieren, Sprachkurse zu besuchen oder sich weigern ihre Kleidung so anzupassen, um auf den Arbeitsmarkt vernünftige Chancen zu haben! Stattdessen stellen sie sich sogar ins Fernsehen und sagen ganz öffentlich das sie dann lieber garnicht arbeiten gehen, aber sich in aller Seelenruhe auf unserem Sozialnetz ausruhen!



Da hast du und er nicht unrecht. Aber: Auch diverse Vertreter aus der Mitte bishin und auch dem selbstverständniss nach Linke bis hin zum Sozialarbeiter, der gerne wen integrieren möchte, stimmen dazu. Diese Aussage ist somit einfach eine weit verbreitete und ~akzeptierte Feststellung, aber nicht "rechts". Man braucht sich somit auch nicht nach rechts zu orientieren, um zu solchen Aussagen zu kommen.
Was rechts sind, sind die Sprüche mit der Fließbandproduktion von Kopftuchmädchen und Vergleiche mit "osteuropäischen Juden", als wären die etwas, was i.d.R. negativ anzusehen ist.
Das sind die Aussagen, für die Sarrazin massiv kritisiert wird, die rechts bis rechts-extrem sind und aus denen man imho rein gar nichts positives herausziehen kann. Wie erwähnt: Nicht alles, was Rechte von sich geben, ist falsch oder schlecht. Gerade jemand, der sich über Jahrzehnte einen guten Ruf in der Bewältigung komplexer Probleme erworben hat, wie Sarazin, ist vermutlich nicht doof und sagt somit vieles, das richtig ist.
Aber der Teil, der jemanden oder eine Aussage einem/einer rechten macht, ist zeugt nach meiner Erfahrung immer von einem Hirn-Totalveragen oder von höchst zweifelshafter und keinesfalls nachahmenswerter Moral.



> Da sage ich ganz ehrlich, denen gehört Feuer unterm Allerwertesten gemacht oder alternativ gibt es auch ein Land in SÖ Richtung wo man so leben kann und auch Arbeit findet.
> Und da ich kein rechtes Gedankengut habe, gilt gleiches natürlich für deutsche Sozialschmarotzer, die sich in aller seelenruhe auf unserem Sozialnetz ausruhen, den gehört natürlich genauso feuer gemacht.



Tjo. Auch das sind Sprüche, die viele als "rechts" einstufen bzw. die Rechten für sowas loben. Dabei wird die Grundideologie durchaus von Linken geteilt (zumindest denen, die ein bißchen mitdenken) . Was aber rechts fehlt und der Grund ist, warum man solche Forderungen von links i.d.R. nicht hört:
Wie?
Die Zahl der Sozialschmarotzer unter den Hilfeempfängern ist trotz aller Vorurteile eher klein, genauso wie die Zahl derjenigen ohne deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft, die ihn ihrer Heimat nicht verfolgt werden (d.h. zurück könnten). Das heißt "Feuer unterm Hintern machen" steht vor dem ganz konkreten Problem, dass man sehr, sehr leicht Unschuldige trifft.
Siehe HartzIV: Schätzungen bis ca. 1 Million Kinder in Armut, um Einzelfälle wie Florida-Rolf zu verhindern.
Rechte Populisten haben es da leicht, große Forderungen zu stellen, die zu einer moralischen Katastrophe führen. Gerade im Konservativen Lager stoßen sie dann ganz schnell auch auf Zuhörer, die weder persönliche Kenntnisse über die Situation am unteren Ende der Gesellschaft noch über die statistische Situation haben, noch sich viel Gedanken über das eine oder das andere machen wollen - aber über genug Stammtischwissen verfügen, um ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste jede Aktion gutzuheißen, die ihnen keine Nachteile bringt, aber ggf. Einzelperson bestraft, die sich von ihren Steuergeldern bereichern.
(Siehe am entgegenliegenden Ende auch Politiker: Sehr oft sind es die gleichen Leute, die auch für Diätensenkungen sind - ohne sich Gedanken über die Grundlangen für eine Korruptionsfreie Politik zu machen. Am Ende werden dann trotzdem die Parteien gewählt, die sich gegen eine Offenlegung weiterer Einkünfte oder gar eine Limitierung dieser aussprechen, denn was nicht an die Große Glocke gehängt, sondern unter den Tisch gekehrt wird, wird nicht beachtet)



> Die NPD ist natürlich extrem Radikal und wollen sie gleich alle rausschmeissen und manche Aussagen gehen echt nicht, aber in unserem Land funktioniert die Ausländer- und Integrationspolitik überhaupt nicht und nur weil die das sagen ist es gleich totaler Mist



Nö, ist es nicht. Genausowenig, wie wenn es die Linke sagt, die Grünen, die SPD, die CDU, die CSU, die FDP und wer sonst noch alles sowas gesagt hat.
Kritisch -und rechts- wird es dann, wenn die NPD ihre "Lösung" dafür nennt, die z.B. die Aufhebung der Rechtsstaatlichkeit, den Entzug deutscher Staatsbürgerschaften und die Ausweisung von Personen ins Niemansland zwischen Grenzen einschließt. (bzw. müsste, wenn die Sprüche in einem Maßstab umgesetzt werden sollen, der einen Effekt hat)



> Deutschland ist in meinen Augen viel zu "weich" und sobald mal einer was sagt, schreien sofort alle Nazi, gerade wenns um Ausländer geht, wie es bei dem Sarrazin jetzt wieder hochgejubelt wird.



Ich würde vorschlagen, genauer hinzuzugucken. Abgesehen von Unternehmen, die gern billige (ggf. relativ zur Qualifikation) Arbeitskräfte hätten, sowie einigen nicht-parteilichen Hilfsorganisationen (merke: Es gibt für alles jemanden, der es fordert), jubeln nur wenige, wenn es um Ausländer geht. Denn es geht sehr, sehr selten um Ausländer. Genausowenig, wie Deutschland zu "weich" ist.
Die meisten Probleme, die vom rechten Rand (aber auch z.T. der politischen Mitte) auf Ausländer geschoben werden, werden von deutschen Staatsbürgern verübt. Zum Teil eingewanderten, z.T. den Kindern von Einwanderern, z.T. den Enkeln. Und bei weitem nicht immer aus muslimischen Ländern, die viele vor Augen haben, sondern auch Spätaussiedler, die nach rechter Definition eigentlich Deutsche und keine Ausländer sind.
Das impliziert zwei Dinge:
1. Solche Probleme lassen sich nicht abschieben
2. Diese Personen hätten vor Jahr(zehnt)en integriert werden müssen (oder gar nicht erst dauerhaft eine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung erhalten dürfen, je nach persönlicher Einstellung), Deutschland war "zu weich".
Zum Teil wurden die Eltern heutiger "Problemtürken" (=deutsche Staatsbürger, aufgewachsen in Deutschland, gebohren in Deutschland und in der Türkei garantiert nicht gern gesehen) gerade von den Kräften nach Deutschland geholt (als billige Arbeitskräfte) und dann allein gelassen (nix Integration. Wenn man tausende Leute en Block importiert, die nicht einmal Deutsch sprechen, ergibt das nunmal ein Getho), die heute am rumjammern sind.



> Ich sehe die NPD ebend als Partei an, die Probleme aufzeigen die in Deutschland Jahrelang totgeschwiegen wurden, weil man ja immer sofort in der rechten Schublade landet, sobald mal kritik an unseren ausländischen Mitbürger übt oder mal Sachen Anspricht die nicht populär sind.



Es gibt seit Jahr(zehnt)en Forderungen, nach drastisch verbesserten Integrationsmaßnahmen (da Ländersache kann ich nur für Hessen sprechen: Kein Interesse seitens der Union, sich um das Problem zu kümmern), das Aufenthalts- und Einwanderungsrecht wurde seit Beginn der 90er mehrfach und mitlerweile massiv verschärft.
Auf politischer Ebene ist durchaus ein gewisses Bewußtsein da. Aber genau diese Prozesse werden totgeschwiegen, wärend einzelne Straftaten mit Migrationshintergrund z.T. über Wochen die Medien beherrschen und die resultierenden Vorurteile von Rechten über Jahre ausgeschlachtet werden.



> Und wenn unseren Regierungsparteien ob CDU, SPD, FDP ect. mal endlich was an Bildung, Erziehung, Jugendlicher Freizeitgestaltung ect. tun, dann kriegen solche Parteien immer mehr Zulauf, da es dann genug Leute gibt die aus Unwissenheit oder Langeweile, den Zusammenhalt solcher Parteien schätzen, traurigerweise!



Institutionalisierte Freizeitgestaltung für Jugendliche ging schon immer in die Hose, freie Hand für soziale Projekte auf niedriger Ebene wäre ja "links" - also: Keine Chance.
Bildung ist sowieso etwas, wo man beliebig viel Geld sparen kann, ohne dass es innerhalb der Legislaturperiode zu spüren wäre - und wie der Bürger riesige Klassengrößen, steigende Ausfälle, Studiengebühren, reale Sozial-Selektion,... honoriert, sieht man ja an den Wahlergebnissen:
Ein bißchen Festhalten an alten Aufteilungsstrukturen und schon hat Schwarz/Gelb wieder alle Stimmen im Topf. (nicht, dass die anderen ernsthaft was an den eigentlichen Problemen ändern wollten. Aber zumindest haben sie sie nicht so aktiv mit aufgebaut und gelegentlich gezeigt, dass sie wissen, woher das Problem kommt)


----------



## JePe (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was rechts sind, sind die Sprüche mit der Fließbandproduktion von Kopftuchmädchen und Vergleiche mit "osteuropäischen Juden", als wären die etwas, was i.d.R. negativ anzusehen ist.
> Das sind die Aussagen, für die Sarrazin massiv kritisiert wird, die rechts bis rechts-extrem sind und aus denen man imho rein gar nichts positives herausziehen kann.


 
Der rot-rote Berliner Finanzsenator Sarazzin hat ein schwer nachahmliches Talent dafuer, Dinge auf den Punkt zu bringen. Das geht fuer mich voellig in Ordnung, fuehrt aber leider immer wieder dazu, dass seine Widersacher sich stundenlang ueber die Schleife in Rage reden, sich aber der Diskussion ueber den Inhalt des Paketes entziehen.

Fakt ist: Migranten sind ueberdurchschnittlich fruchtbare Menschen und vermehren sich entsprechend. Das kann man aus den diversen Statistiken des Statistischen Bundesamtes zweifelsfrei entnehmen. Der Umstand verdient meines Erachtens gleich aus mehreren Gruenden Beachtung - z. B., weil er auf sehr einfache Weise die Legende des kinderfeindlichen Staates Deutschland widerlegt; augenscheinlich ist Kinderzeugung ein auch wirtschaftlich attraktiver Vorgang. Jedenfalls fuer Teile der Bevoelkerung.

Fakt ist: Sarazzin hat mitnichten gegen Juden gehetzt. Bei leidlicher Wuerdigung des Kontextes, in dem das Zitat gefallen ist, ist das auch nicht wirklich schwer zu erkennen. Er hat lediglich subtil auf einen erheblichen Antisemitismus bei einem ebenfalls erheblichen Teil von Migranten angespielt. Denn das Antisemitismus nominell stagniert oder zunimmt, ist zu einem erheblichen Teil diesem Bevoelkerungsteil geschuldet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Zahl der Sozialschmarotzer unter den Hilfeempfängern ist trotz aller Vorurteile eher klein, genauso wie die Zahl derjenigen ohne deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft, die ihn ihrer Heimat nicht verfolgt werden (d.h. zurück könnten). Das heißt "Feuer unterm Hintern machen" steht vor dem ganz konkreten Problem, dass man sehr, sehr leicht Unschuldige trifft.


 
Woraus Linke reflexartig das Gegenextrem herleiten - gar nix machen. Es ist genug Geld da, wir koennen uns ein paar schwarze Schafe leisten (was so nicht stimmt - in einem anderen Thread wirst Du die Zahl EURO 754 Milliarden samt einem Link finden - das sind die voraussichtlichen Sozialausgaben der Bundesrepublik Deutschland im Jahr 2009). Wenn dann auch noch die schwarzen Schafe ueberproportional fruchtbar sind ...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die meisten Probleme, die vom rechten Rand (aber auch z.T. der politischen Mitte) auf Ausländer geschoben werden, werden von deutschen Staatsbürgern verübt. Zum Teil eingewanderten, z.T. den Kindern von Einwanderern, z.T. den Enkeln. Und bei weitem nicht immer aus muslimischen Ländern, die viele vor Augen haben, sondern auch Spätaussiedler, die nach rechter Definition eigentlich Deutsche und keine Ausländer sind.


 
Das ist richtig und falsch - weil die sog. "Migrationshintergruendler" in der Polizeilichen Kriminalstatistik PKS als Deutsche gefuehrt werden. Nach den Buchstaben des Gesetzes mag das richtig sein und Wasser auf so manche linke Muehle ist es sogar ganz gewiss; dem Verstehen von Taetergruppen- und Umfeldstrukturen ist es aber gewiss nicht zutraeglich. Weshalb ja auch die Beteiligten, z. B. der Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter, fordert, den Hintergrund eines Tatverdaechtigen zu erfassen. Das dies nicht geschieht, ist politischer Diktion geschuldet - weil man je nach Lagerzugehoerigkeit solche Statistiken als rassistisch ansieht oder die Folgen einer gescheiterten Integration verschleiern moechte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt seit Jahr(zehnt)en Forderungen, nach drastisch verbesserten Integrationsmaßnahmen (da Ländersache kann ich nur für Hessen sprechen: Kein Interesse seitens der Union, sich um das Problem zu kümmern)


 
Ich hatte ja schon an anderer Stelle darauf hingewiesen, dass die Integrationsarbeit des Landes Hessen seit der Regierung Koch als vorbildlich bewertet wird. Und zwar von den zu Integrierenden. So sie denn integriert werden wollen. Wer dagegen ohnehin nicht integriert werden will, wird auch immer Gruende finden, sich ihr zu entziehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Institutionalisierte Freizeitgestaltung für Jugendliche ging schon immer in die Hose, freie Hand für soziale Projekte auf niedriger Ebene wäre ja "links" - also: Keine Chance.


 
Das solche Projekte "keine Chance" haben, liegt daran, dass es sie nicht gibt. Im Falle migrationshintergruendiger Kinder erlaube ich mir da durchaus die Frage nach dem Warum? Warum gelingt es islamischen Verbaenden, Millionenbetraege fuer die Errichtung von Moscheen bei ihrer vorgeblich notleidenden Klientel zu sammeln, aber schafft man es nicht, Jugendarbeit zu leisten?


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



> Migranten sind ueberdurchschnittlich fruchtbare Menschen und vermehren sich entsprechend.


Jein.
Es vermehren sich generell Leute mit einem niedrigen Bildungsgrad mehr als welche aus Akademikerkreisen.

Das liegt aber weniger an der Fruchtbarkeit, sondern an der Karieregeilheit von Gebildeten.
(nicht falsch verstehen)


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



JePe schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Migranten sind ueberdurchschnittlich fruchtbare Menschen und vermehren sich entsprechend.


 
Das ist ja der größte Schwachsinn, den ich je gelesen habe. 
Denkst du nicht auch, dass es eher kulturelle Gründe hat, dass sie mehr Kinder bekommen als westeuropäische Frauen? 
Solche Familien sockeln sich auf die Menge. Je mehr Kinder eine Frau in diesen Ländern bekommt, desto angesehender ist sie. Also das Gegenteil von hier ().
Die Menge an Kindern soll in erster Linie den Eltern als Sicherung im Alter dienen. Denn je mehr Kinder da sind, desto mehr sind da, die sich um sie kümmern können, wenn sie älter geworden sind.
Ist eher sinnvoller als unser System von dem Altenheim, wo man die Eltern abschiebt, wenn sie lässtig werden. 
Meine Urgroßmutter hatte sieben Kinder, meine Großmutter fünf (deshalb habe ich auch viele Onkel und Tanten, was cool ist).
Doch unsere Gesellschaft wandelt sich. Die Kinder sind für die Alterssicherheit nicht mehr so wichtig, die Rente übernimmt das ja.



JePe schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Sarazzin hat mitnichten gegen Juden gehetzt.


 
Absolut korrekt, gegen Juden ging es nie, wird aber in deutschen Medien immer gerne aufgegriffen, weil die Deutschen ja scheinbar ein gestörtes Verhältnis zu Israel haben und aus geschichtlichen Gründen alles gutheißen müssen, was Israel macht.
Jede Form der Kritik an Israels Siedlungspolitik wird bei uns gleich als Nazibeführworter gleichgesetzt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



JePe schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Migranten sind ueberdurchschnittlich fruchtbare Menschen



Das ist schlichtweg falsch.
Und in dieser Formulierung sogar hochgradig rassistisch, du solltest in Zukunft sorgfältiger darauf achten, dass du das sagst, was du (hoffentlich) meinst.



> augenscheinlich ist Kinderzeugung ein auch wirtschaftlich attraktiver Vorgang. Jedenfalls fuer Teile der Bevoelkerung.



Zumindest im Falle von Kindern sollte vielleicht auch der härteste Verfechter der freien Marktwirtschaft auf die Idee kommen, dass man sich diese auch aus nicht-wirtschaftlichen Gründen zulegen könnte. 



> Fakt ist: Sarazzin hat mitnichten gegen Juden gehetzt. Bei leidlicher Wuerdigung des Kontextes, in dem das Zitat gefallen ist, ist das auch nicht wirklich schwer zu erkennen. Er hat lediglich subtil auf einen erheblichen Antisemitismus bei einem ebenfalls erheblichen Teil von Migranten angespielt.



Ich sehe da eine alles andere als subtile Anspielung auf Antisemitismus. Er wird geradezu plakativ angewandt. Was dagegen in keinem Wort zu finden ist, ist eine Aussage, auf wessen Antisemitismus angespielt wird. In einem Text, der auch anderer Stelle sehr abwertende Aussagen gegenüber Menschen mit nicht-deutschen Wurzeln trifft, kann es auch ebensogut der Antisemitismus des Autors sein.
Fakt ist da nichts. Bestenfalls möglich.




> Woraus Linke reflexartig das Gegenextrem herleiten - gar nix machen.



Es würde mich wirklich mal interessieren, wie viele "Linke" es in Deutschland gibt, auf die all die Aussagen zutreffen, die du über "Linke" machst.
2?
3?
Zum Glück ist der Begriff nicht klar definiert, sonst könnte man Verleumdnung und Beleidigung sprechen...



> in einem anderen Thread wirst Du die Zahl EURO 754 Milliarden samt einem Link finden - das sind die voraussichtlichen Sozialausgaben der Bundesrepublik Deutschland im Jahr 2009



Siehe da, man muss deine Unfähigkeit, Summen richtig zuzuordnen, nicht in mehreren Threads breittreten.



> Das ist richtig und falsch - weil die sog. "Migrationshintergruendler" in der Polizeilichen Kriminalstatistik PKS als Deutsche gefuehrt werden. Nach den Buchstaben des Gesetzes mag das richtig sein



Womit du meine Aussage zu 100% bestätigst.
Was bleibt jetzt also "und falsch"?



> weil man je nach Lagerzugehoerigkeit solche Statistiken als rassistisch ansieht oder die Folgen einer gescheiterten Integration verschleiern moechte.



Also für alle Lager, die sich ans Grundgesetzt halten, gilt schon mal der Teil vor dem "oder".
Das rechts von der NPD (oder links der MLPD) jemand die Folgen gescheiterter Integration verschleiern möchte, wäre mir neu. Es in staatlichen Statistiken zu machen dürfte jedenfalls schwer werden.



> Das solche Projekte "keine Chance" haben, liegt daran, dass es sie nicht gibt. Im Falle migrationshintergruendiger Kinder erlaube ich mir da durchaus die Frage nach dem Warum? Warum gelingt es islamischen Verbaenden, Millionenbetraege fuer die Errichtung von Moscheen bei ihrer vorgeblich notleidenden Klientel zu sammeln, aber schafft man es nicht, Jugendarbeit zu leisten?



Z.T. sammeln islamische Verbände nicht bei ihrer notleidenden Klientel, sondern bekommen großzügige Spenden aus dem Ausland.
Wessen Petro-€ da wieder zurück fließen, kannst du dir selber denken.
Gepriesen sei das Umverteilungssystem der globalisierten Wirtschaft.


----------



## JePe (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist schlichtweg falsch.



Das ist schlichtweg richtig.

_Der Mikrozensus zeigt ausserdem, dass Frauen mit Migrationshintergrund seltener kinderlos sind. Nur 13 Prozent der Altersgruppe zwischen 35 und 44 Jahren bekam keine Kinder. 25 Prozent sind es hingegen bei gleichaltrigen Frauen ohne Migrationshintergrund. „Ob sich diese Differenz noch verringert, bleibt abzuwarten“, sagte Egeler. Gleichzeitig bekommen Frauen mit Migrationserfahrung auch mehr Kinder. Sie stellen heute etwa 30 Prozent aller Muetter in Deutschland._

Quelle.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Siehe da, man muss deine Unfähigkeit, Summen richtig zuzuordnen, nicht in mehreren Threads breittreten.



Die Sozialquote ist so hoch, wie sie ist - auf einem Rekordhoch; annaehernd jeder dritte EURO des BIPs wird fuer Soziales ausgegeben. Das Problem ist hier weniger meine "Unfaehigkeit" zu irgendeiner Summenzuordnung und eher Dein bornierter "Diskussions"stil, bei dem es haeufig vorzugsweise um Definitionen und weniger um Inhalte geht.

Wir koennen aber gerne auch wieder ueber den Unterschied zwischen einem Median und einem Durchschnitt plauschen. Nur wird die Sozialquote davon nicht sinken und sich die Herleitung des Einkommensmedians nicht methodisch aendern. Aber der Ablenkungseffekt ist sicher erheblich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was bleibt jetzt also "und falsch"?



Die Antwort auf diese Frage findest Du in dem Teil meines Posts, den Du praeventiv nicht mitzitiert hast.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Z.T. sammeln islamische Verbände nicht bei ihrer notleidenden Klientel, sondern bekommen großzügige Spenden aus dem Ausland.
> Wessen Petro-€ da wieder zurück fließen, kannst du dir selber denken.



Das ist a) spekulativ und beantwortet b) nicht, warum vorhandenes Geld fuer eine Moschee ausgegeben wird anstatt fuer Jugendarbeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



JePe schrieb:


> Das ist schlichtweg richtig.
> 
> _Der Mikrozensus zeigt ausserdem, dass Frauen mit Migrationshintergrund seltener kinderlos sind. Nur 13 Prozent der Altersgruppe zwischen 35 und 44 Jahren bekam keine Kinder. 25 Prozent sind es hingegen bei gleichaltrigen Frauen ohne Migrationshintergrund. „Ob sich diese Differenz noch verringert, bleibt abzuwarten“, sagte Egeler. Gleichzeitig bekommen Frauen mit Migrationserfahrung auch mehr Kinder. Sie stellen heute etwa 30 Prozent aller Muetter in Deutschland._
> 
> Quelle.


 
Was aber immer noch kulturell begründbar ist und nicht mit einer höheren Fruchtbarkeit.
Wieso bekommen denn die Frauen in Frankreich mehr Kinder als Deutsche?
Gerade bei den Akademikerinnen ist das zu merken.
Doch nicht, weil französische Frauen fruchtbarer sind, sondern weil sie das bessere Betreuungssystem haben.

Das gilt auch für Migrantenfamilien, da ist das "familiäre Betreuungssystem" noch intakt. Die Frau zieht nach der Hochzeit zum Mann und dessen Eltern. Die Eltern des Mannes kümmern sich um die Versorgung ihrer Enkelkinder. Daher können sie es sich leisten ein oder zwei Kinder mehr zu bekommen.
Außerdem wird der gesellschaftliche Stand eines Mannes in der arabischen/türkischen Welt auch anhand seiner Kinderzahl gemessen. Daher ist er eher bemüht mehr Kinder zu bekommen als andere. Dass man nach drei Töchtern noch einen Jungen haben will, liegt sicher auch an der Kultur.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Ich finde dieser Thread sollte eingestellt werden.Ihr kommt doch eh nur Nonsens raus.Und einige Leute ihr sollten aus der Communty rausgeschmissen werden.Wo eine eindeutige rechts Bewegung erkennbar ist.


----------



## Doney (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

npd... ziele eig. ne überlegung wert, aber NPD? das is das hohlste was es gibt... bei der holocaustgedenk-rede in irgendnem landtag oder so ham die mal alle ignorant den raum verlassen...

gesocks... rechte/konservative ansichten ja, aber NPD eindeutig nein


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Und einige Leute ihr sollten aus der Communty rausgeschmissen werden.Wo eine eindeutige rechts Bewegung erkennbar ist.



Ach ich muss jetzt schon das Forum verlassen weil ich eine rechte Neigung habe? Meinungsfreiheit FTW!


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ach ich muss jetzt schon das Forum verlassen weil ich eine rechte Neigung habe? Meinungsfreiheit FTW!


Wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst,wird woll was dran sein.
Und übrigens das mit der Meinungsfreiheit hat auch seine grenzen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meinungsfreiheit


----------



## Doney (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

kommt ja drauf an wie man rechts definiert... ich bin auch nich für judenverfolgung oder weltkrieg... auch würd ich keine ausländer rausschmeisen... doch bin ich dafür dass deutschland sich erstmal um seine probleme kümmert anstatt in irgendwelchen entwicklungsländern geld zu verprassen...

zum beispiel ist der afghanistan-einsatz is rotz... und wer dieser meinung is sollte sich überlegen ob das nich auch schon ne rechte ansicht is...  
genauso würd ich die auflagen für  einwanderer bisschen enger ziehn... um gottes willen nicht ihnen das leben schwer machen... aber nicht dass die dann dummheiten anstelln... es gibt genug deutsche die solche schei*e baun (zB. neonazis) 

man sollte also nicht gleich jeden der ein bisschen konservativer oder rechter denkt verurteilen und mit hitler oder diesen glatzköpfigen springerstiefel-schwachmaten auf der straße vergleichen... um ghostadmin mal zu verteidigen

so das musste mal gesagt werden


----------



## DrHouse (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Oh mann hier wird ja mal wie immer ganz an vorderster Front gekämpft...


----------



## Doney (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

na mich kotzt es halt an wenn alle das thema so engstirnig sehn...

links-mitte-rechts

ich sehs eher so

extrem links- sehr links - links - bissl links - mitte - bissl rechts - rechts- seher rechts - rechtsextrem

ich bin bissl rechts  denk ich und auch ich verabscheue NPD und neonazis genauso wie hitler und das gebratze

also nich immer alle über einen kamm scheren


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Doney schrieb:


> kommt ja drauf an wie man rechts definiert... ich bin auch nich für judenverfolgung oder weltkrieg... auch würd ich keine ausländer rausschmeisen... doch bin ich dafür dass deutschland sich erstmal um seine probleme kümmert anstatt in irgendwelchen entwicklungsländern geld zu verprassen...
> 
> zum beispiel ist der afghanistan-einsatz is rotz... und wer dieser meinung is sollte sich überlegen ob das nich auch schon ne rechte ansicht is...
> genauso würd ich die auflagen für einwanderer bisschen enger ziehn... um gottes willen nicht ihnen das leben schwer machen... aber nicht dass die dann dummheiten anstelln... es gibt genug deutsche die solche schei*e baun (zB. neonazis)
> ...


 Wieso soll man rechts sein nur weil man für den Truppenabzug aus Afganistan ist?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Wieso soll man rechts sein nur weil man für den Truppenabzug aus Afganistan ist?


 
Dafür sind die Linken auch und die sind nun mal alles andere als Rechts.


----------



## Doney (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

kommt drauf an aus welchem grund man dagegen is Oo

ich bin z.B. dagegen weil ich denke dass deutschland sich nicht um sowas kümmern muss... sie sollen lieber unser land aufbaun... dazu würden jetz einige sagen: "wie jetzt? die afghanen nim stich lassen um den deutschen arsch zu retten?"

so wär das theam wieder als rechts abgetan


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Willst du denn, dass Afghanistan wieder in die Händer der Taliban fällt und dass dort Menschen untderdrückt und Terroristen ausgebildet werden?


----------



## Maschine311 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Na ja, Afghanistan muß auch irgendwann mal für sich selber sorgen. Das kann ja nicht sein, das dort 30J. ausländische Truppen den Kopf hinhalten. Natürlich kann man dem Land unter die Arme greifen und auch total unterstützen mit Ausbildung und evt. Waffen um eine schlagkräftige Armee aufzubauen. Das kann doch nicht sein das so ein paar tausend Taliban das Land einkassieren, soweit ich weiß ist die Bevölkerung doch ganz froh so wie es jetzt ist, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Wie kommst du auf 30 Jahre?


----------



## Doney (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Willst du denn, dass Afghanistan wieder in die Händer der Taliban fällt und dass dort Menschen untderdrückt und Terroristen ausgebildet werden?



und genau das mein ich... wenn ich jetz nein sage, weil mir das ( wenn man doch den einsatz von soldatenleben und riesigen summen an steuergeldern betrachtet) egal is... werd ich doch als rechts gehandelt oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Doney schrieb:


> und genau das mein ich... wenn ich jetz nein sage, weil mir das ( wenn man doch den einsatz von soldatenleben und riesigen summen an steuergeldern betrachtet) egal is... werd ich doch als rechts gehandelt oder?


 
Nö, wieso bist du dann Rechts? 
Du willst halt nicht, dass deutsche Soldaten den Job machen, den eigentlich Afghanen machen sollten.
Klar kann man auch Aufghanistan sich selbst überlassen, aber was ist letztendlich teurer?
Ein paar Soldaten bezahlen und Aufbaugelder bereitstellen oder Anschläge in Deutschland verhindern wollen?


----------



## Doney (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

okay ich bin jetz links


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Doney schrieb:


> okay ich bin jetz links


 
Verdammtes linke Gesocks.


----------



## JePe (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das gilt auch für Migrantenfamilien, da ist das "familiäre Betreuungssystem" noch intakt.



Nach der PKS zu urteilen eher nicht. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn man das Ergebnis betrachtet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



JePe schrieb:


> Nach der PKS zu urteilen eher nicht. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn man das Ergebnis betrachtet.


 
Dazu muss ich mich nur hier im Ort umschauen, da läuft das bestens und ich denke mal, dass mein Dorf nicht das einzige ist.


----------



## JePe (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Dann ist die PKS also braune Propaganda ... ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



JePe schrieb:


> Dann ist die PKS also braune Propaganda ... ?


 
Meine Vermutung.
Ist ja auch nichts Ungewöhnliches, wieso überrascht dich sowas?
Genauso die Erhöhung des Freibetrages für gering verdiener.. als ob die jemals Geld besitzen würden...


----------



## JePe (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Ach so ist das.

Mach doch einen Film. Den koenntest Du dann _Loose Migration_ nennen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



JePe schrieb:


> Ach so ist das.
> 
> Mach doch einen Film. Den koenntest Du dann _Loose Migration_ nennen?


 
Finanzierst du den? 
Als FDP Anhänger musst du ja schwer Kohle haben.


----------



## JePe (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Sachen gibt´s. Wuerde ich solchen *hier bitte angemessene Bezeichnung einfuegen* posten, wuerden mich sofort wutschnaubende Moderatoren dafuer ruegen, eine Diskussion ins Off Topic hineinmanipulieren zu wollen. Und anders kann ich mir den sehr gewagten Bogen von einer Verschwoerungstheorie (Polizeiliche Kriminalstatistik = braune Propaganda) hin zum blau-gelben Lieblingsfeindbild nicht erklaeren.


----------



## Poulton (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Der Stern hatte vor einiger Zeit unter dem Titel "Die vergrabene Bombe" auch eine äusserst interessante Statistik:


> Zahlen beschreiben die Dramatik treffender als jedes Wort. Also sollen zunächst Zahlen sprechen, wobei wir Menschen mit “Migrationshintergrund” – das sind seit 1950 Zugewanderte und deren Nachkommen, viele davon inzwischen mit deutscher Staatsangehörigkeit – der Einfachheit halber nur Migranten nennen.
> 
> Migranten in Deutschland: 15,3 Millionen; Anteil der Migrantenfamilien: 27 Prozent; Migrantenquote bei Kindern bis zwei Jahre: 34 Prozent; Migranten ohne Berufsabschluss: 44 Prozent; Migranten im Alter zwischen 22 und 24 Jahren ohne Berufsabschluss: 54 Prozent; türkische Migranten ohne Berufsabschluss: 72 Prozent; erwerbslose Migranten: 29 Prozent; einkommensschwache Migranten: 43,9 Prozent; Migranten in Armut: 28,2 Prozent; Migrantenkinder in Armut: 36,2 Prozent; türkische Migrantenkinder mit Misshandlungen und schweren Züchtigungen in den Familien: 44,5 Prozent; Berliner Migrantenkinder mit Förderbedarf in deutscher Sprache: 54,4 Prozent; Migrantenquote an der Eberhard-Klein- Schule, Berlin-Kreuzberg: 100 Prozent; Migrantenanteil bei Jugendlichen mit über zehn Straftaten in Berlin: 79 Prozent.
> Quelle: http://www.stern.de/politik/deutschland/zwischenruf/zwischenruf-die-vergrabene-bombe-634119.html





Bucklew schrieb:


> Ach herrje, der arme kleine Jepe, der von den Moderatoren gegängelt und geärgert wird


Gerade du musst jetzt ankommen. 
Wie man die PKS als Braun bezeichnen kann, erschliesst sich mir nicht so ganz aber das kann sicherlich nur von Leuten kommen, welche Teile der Bundeswehr als tief im braunen Sumpf steckend und Heimatvertriebenenverbände als rechtsextrem ansehen.


----------



## JePe (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Ich bitte Dich. Misshandlungen und schwere Zuechtigungen in ~ jeder zweiten Familie mit tuerkischem Hintergrund (zzgl. Dunkelziffer)? Ausgeschlossen. Immerhin hat "quantenslipstream" ja in seinem Dorf persoenlich nach dem Rechten (was fuer ein herrliches Wortspiel ...) geschaut und alles fuer Gut befunden. Die Integrationsbeauftragte ist in Wirklichkeit ein NPD-U-Boot; der Neukoellner Buergermeister nicht faehig, den besonderen Charme seines Viertels zu erkennen und wozu beim Barte des Propheten braucht es ueberhaupt eine islamische Frauenrechtlerin?

Wer Sarkasmus findet, darf ihn behalten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*

Öhm, ich möchte dich bitten, meine Aussage über die Familen, die ich kenne, nicht ins Lächerliche zu ziehen. 

Darüber hinaus, klar kann es zu körperlichen "Züchtigungen", wie du das so nennst, kommen, auch dass Mädchen das Kopftuch auferzwungen wird, ist bekannt und beides ist nicht hinnehmbar, aber dennoch sind es nur Ausnahmen und jetzt mal ersthaft...
In wie vielen deutschen Familien kommen Misshandlungen und Vernachlässigungen vor?
Denk mal darüber nach...


----------



## Bucklew (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Gerade du musst jetzt ankommen.
> Wie man die PKS als Braun bezeichnen kann, erschliesst sich mir nicht so ganz aber das kann sicherlich nur von Leuten kommen, welche Teile der Bundeswehr als tief im braunen Sumpf steckend und Heimatvertriebenenverbände als rechtsextrem ansehen.


Na klar, meinst du etwa ich lass euch weiter hier eure Gesinnung ungestraft ausleben? 

Grundsätzlich hat er allerdings kaum die PKS als braun bezeichnet, da kam der Impuls ja eher von deinem Busenkumpel Jepe.

Anyway sagt die PKS ja genau das Gegenteil, was NPD & Co gern hätten: Die Kriminalität (auch Jugendkriminalität) geht zurück und auch der Migrantenanteil ist längst nicht so hoch, wie er gern dargestellt wird.

Was dennoch nichts daran ändert, dass man auch die Polizei als Bürger aufmerksam beobachten muss, siehe die Probleme mit völlig ungerechtfertigten Gewaltanwendungen der Polizei bei Demonstrationen oder (falls man etwas weiter zurückgucken möchte) die krassen Aktionen des LKA/BKAs zu Zeiten der RAF, die durchaus überlegt hatten eigene Anschläge der RAF in die Schuhe zu schieben.


----------



## Clonemaster (21. Oktober 2009)

Voerst - ich bin gegen die NPD. ABER ich finde es behindert wie manche
sich darüber aufführn bla bla scheiß nazis... das sind meistens die die keine ahnung 
haben. Ich bin auch gegen nazis aber male deswegen keine plakate an usw. oder prügel
mich nicht mit denen..

Rein die Theorie Ausländer abzuschieben und somit Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen hört sich gut an. 
Aber natürlich müsste man sich da die richtigen raussuchen - die die wirklich nur auf unsere
Kosten hier sind, nicht arbeiten WOLLEN usw. Also die schwarzen Schafe. Ich glaub das ist
auch nicht so leicht umzusetzen. Allein schon weil wir ja schon unter dem deutschen nazi klischee
leben müssen. 

Was mir noch so einfällt - Nazis sind nicht immer mit glatze und springerstiefel unterwegs.
Das sind sozusagen nur die Gefolgsleute. Wenn man wirklich Mitglieder der NPD - vorallem 
hochrangige ansieht, sind das auch relativ normale Menschen denen man das "nazisein" nicht
ankennt. Die wollen auch keine Ausländer verprügeln und so weiter... naja ich bin trotzdem 
gegen Nazis um der threadfrage nochmal zu antworten


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2009)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Rein die Theorie Ausländer abzuschieben und somit Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen hört sich gut an.


 
Aber der Unterton ist eben das, was so abwertend klingt bei der NPD.
Der Spruch mit den "die Jobs erst für Deutsche und dann für andere" ist doch sehr rassistisch.



Clonemaster schrieb:


> Aber natürlich müsste man sich da die richtigen raussuchen - die die wirklich nur auf unsere
> Kosten hier sind, nicht arbeiten WOLLEN usw. Also die schwarzen Schafe.


 
Natürlich gibts schwarze Schafe, die sind aber auch unter den deutschen zu finden.
Unser Sozialsystem fängt eben Erfolglosigkeit im Job oder mangelnde Bildung auf, das ist so in anderen Ländern nicht möglich, dennoch möchte ich auf das System nicht verzichten, nur weil ein paar es für sich ausnutzen.



Clonemaster schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ist
> auch nicht so leicht umzusetzen. Allein schon weil wir ja schon unter dem deutschen nazi klischee
> leben müssen.


 
Da ist was wahres dran. Sobald man als Deutscher israels Politik kritisiert, wird man gleich als judenfeindlich dargestellt. 



Clonemaster schrieb:


> Was mir noch so einfällt - Nazis sind nicht immer mit glatze und springerstiefel unterwegs.
> Das sind sozusagen nur die Gefolgsleute. Wenn man wirklich Mitglieder der NPD - vorallem
> hochrangige ansieht, sind das auch relativ normale Menschen denen man das "nazisein" nicht
> ankennt. *Die wollen auch keine Ausländer verprügeln* und so weiter... naja ich bin trotzdem
> gegen Nazis um der threadfrage nochmal zu antworten


 
Sie habe es ja nicht nötig, dafür sind die Glatzen mit den Stiefeln da. 
Aber wenn man sich deren Absichten und Vorstellungen genauer anhört, sind sie schon sehr für eine "Entsorgung" der Ausländer.
Doch offensichtlich scheinen nur Ausländer aus fremden Kulturkreisen für sie ein Problem zu sein, ich hab noch keine NPD Leute gesehen, die gegen Franzosen oder Dänen gemeckert haben.


----------



## Poulton (21. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Spruch mit den "die Jobs erst für Deutsche und dann für andere" ist doch sehr rassistisch.


Was soll daran rassistisch sein? Ein Staat hat dafür zu sorgen, das zuallererst die eigenene Leute in Lohn und Brot oder anderstweitig abgesichert sind, ehe es damit anfängt, irgendwelche Leute ins Land zu lassen oder zu beschäftigen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da ist was wahres dran. Sobald man als Deutscher israels Politik kritisiert, wird man gleich als judenfeindlich dargestellt.


Das Existenzrecht Israels ist und bleibt unverhandelbar. Wenn irgendwelche Islamofaschisten meinen dies nicht nur mit Worten, sondern auch mit ihren Taten in Frage zu stellen und sie daraufhin eine entsprechende Antwort bekommen, ist das gerechtfertigt, ja sogar notwendig für den Fortbestand des Staates Israel.


----------



## JePe (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus, klar kann es zu körperlichen "Züchtigungen", wie du das so nennst, kommen, auch dass Mädchen das Kopftuch auferzwungen wird, ist bekannt und beides ist nicht hinnehmbar, aber dennoch sind es nur Ausnahmen(...)



Nicht ich - die Integrationsbeauftragte. Und von "Ausnahmen" kann bei ~ 1/2 aller Familien mit tuerkischem Hintergrund wohl keine Rede mehr sein. Davon, dass linksgutistische Lippenbekenntnisse a la "nicht hinnehmbar" ebenso wirkungslos verpuffen und ebensowenig wert sind wie die staendigen Beteuerungen islamischer Verbaende, man wuerde das Grundgesetz achten (was dann schizophrenerweise auch noch beklatscht wird, als sei es keine Selbstverstaendlichkeit?!), um  gleichzeitig auf "kulturelle Eigenheiten" wie die De-Facto-Zweitklassigkeit der Frau zu pochen, ganz zu schweigen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich gibts schwarze Schafe, die sind aber auch unter den deutschen zu finden.
> Unser Sozialsystem fängt eben Erfolglosigkeit im Job oder mangelnde Bildung auf, das ist so in anderen Ländern nicht möglich, dennoch möchte ich auf das System nicht verzichten, nur weil ein paar es für sich ausnutzen.



Die Frage ist am Ende rheotrisch. Wenn es zu viele Schafe (Empfaenger von Transferleistungen) auf einer zu kleinen Wiese (Transfersysteme) gibt, ist die Wiese irgendwann abgegrast. Quasi bloekende Heuschrecken. Das die Sozialquote in Deutschland mittlerweile auf dem Rekordhoch von 1/3 des BIPs angekommen ist, erwaehnte ich ja schon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2009)

Da sprichst du mal wieder die kulturellen Unterschiede an. Doch muss ein Volk seine Kultur aufgeben oder ignorieren, nur weil es woanders lebt?
Würdest du Hunde und Katzen essen, nur weil du nach Südchina ziehst?


----------



## JePe (21. Oktober 2009)

Vor dem Grundgesetz, an das zu halten sich diese Kreise vorgeben, sind alle gleich. Dick, duenn, gross, klein - und auch Frau und Mann. Von koerperlicher Unversehrtheit und Wuerde des Menschen ist dort auch an relativ exponierter Stelle die Rede. Wieder fuer alle gleichermassen anwendbar. Jedenfalls habe ich keine gegenteiligen Passagen gefunden. Du?

Und ich wuerde nicht nach China auswandern, nur um dort Transferleistungen zu beantragen, von diesen eine Kirche zu bauen und einen Weisswurstladen aufzumachen in dem andere Deutsche einkaufen, weil sie keine so sehr grosse Lust verspueren, Chinesisch zu lernen.

Wenn unsere Kultur so graesslich ist - warum verweilt man dann eigentlich hier? Holt gar Angehoerige nach anstatt zurueckzugehen? Die Familie Obeidi hat sich nach Prozessende echauffiert, in Kabul waere der arme, missverstandene und ausgegrenzte Lauser, der seine Schwester abgeschlachtet hat, laengst wieder daheim. Warum sitzt Familie Obeidi nicht laengst wieder im Flieger nach Kabul und erfreut sich am dortigen Lokalkolorit?


----------



## Bucklew (21. Oktober 2009)

17&4 schrieb:


> Was soll daran rassistisch sein? Ein Staat hat dafür zu sorgen, das zuallererst die eigenene Leute in Lohn und Brot oder anderstweitig abgesichert sind, ehe es damit anfängt, irgendwelche Leute ins Land zu lassen oder zu beschäftigen.


Nur blöd viele der "Ausländer", die man da rauswerfen will genauso "eigene Leute" sind wie ich (oder vllt auch du? kA). Dann doch bitte alle rauswerfen und zwar genauso die faulen "Ausländer", wie auch die faulen Deutsche ohne Arbeit. Dann sinken auch herrlich die Lohnnebenkosten, ist allerdings natürlich nur dann blöd, wenn man dann plötzlich selbst arbeitslos ist, dann kann die vorher gern kritisierte soziale Hängematte plötzlich doch ganz toll sein. Und natürlich auch fraglich, wer dann tagtäglich den Müll vor deinem Haus wegräumt oder deine Mülltonnen entleert....


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Vor dem Grundgesetz, an das zu halten sich diese Kreise vorgeben, sind alle gleich. Dick, duenn, gross, klein - und auch Frau und Mann. Von koerperlicher Unversehrtheit und Wuerde des Menschen ist dort auch an relativ exponierter Stelle die Rede. Wieder fuer alle gleichermassen anwendbar. Jedenfalls habe ich keine gegenteiligen Passagen gefunden. Du?


 
Tja, aber wir sind auch ein Rechtsstaat und ohne Anklärer, Zeugen und Beweise kannst du niemanden verurteilen und einfach einem etwas unterstellen, ist ebenfalls eine Straftat.

Wie viele Frauen werden jährlich von ihren Männern verprügelt (unhabhängig der Kultur)?


----------



## Bucklew (21. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie viele Frauen werden jährlich von ihren Männern verprügelt (unhabhängig der Kultur)?


Das will der deutsche Michel nicht wissen, er will nur wissen wieviele es in TÜRKISCHEN oder auch gern ARABISCHEN (obwohl er den Unterschied im Grunde eh nicht kennt) Familien sind - damit er sich darüber nach dem lesen der BILD-Zeitung herrlich echauffieren kann, indem er seine Frau am Frühstückstisch schlägt...äääh... erzieht, dass der Kaffee doch warm sein soll!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Das will der deutsche Michel nicht wissen, er will nur wissen wieviele es in TÜRKISCHEN oder auch gern ARABISCHEN (*obwohl er den Unterschied im Grunde eh nicht kennt*) Familien sind - damit er sich darüber nach dem lesen der BILD-Zeitung herrlich echauffieren kann, indem er seine Frau am Frühstückstisch schlägt...äääh... erzieht, dass der Kaffee doch warm sein soll!


 
Da gibts einen Unterschied? 

Außerdem schläg er seine Frau aus seiner Sich auch nicht. Er kann nur seine Zuneigung zu ihr nicht anders zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## Shi (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich hasse die NPD und Nazis, ich bin dafür dass sie alle mit Genickschuss hingerichtet werden! Ehrlich! Wer andere Menschen nur wegen ihrer Hautfarbe oder ihrer Herkunft oder ihres Glaubens hasst hat es nicht verdient zu leben!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2009)

Shi schrieb:


> Ich hasse die NPD und Nazis, ich bin dafür dass sie alle mit Genickschuss hingerichtet werden! Ehrlich! Wer andere Menschen nur wegen ihrer Hautfarbe oder ihrer Herkunft oder ihres Glaubens hasst hat es nicht verdient zu leben!


 
Damit bist du aber nicht besser als sie.


----------



## Shi (21. Oktober 2009)

Sehr wohl, sonst wär ich ja wie sie, denn alles ist besser als sie, und nennt mich ruhig Linksextremist


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Oktober 2009)

@Shi
Da gibt es jemanden der dir nicht passt und deine Lösung ist ein Genickschuss.
Was denkst du, wie viele Nazis das gern mit Ausländern machen würden?

Also doch die gleiche Denkweise.


----------



## Shi (21. Oktober 2009)

Nazis hassen Leute weil sie anders SIND, ich hasse Nazis weil sie auf eine absolut intolerierbare Weise anders Denken, ich hasse sie weil sie andere hassen, die niemandem was getan haben.


Fadi schrieb:


> @Shi
> Da gibt es jemanden der dir nicht passt und deine Lösung ist ein Genickschuss.
> Was denkst du, wie viele Nazis das gern mit Ausländern machen würden?
> 
> Also doch die gleiche Denkweise.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2009)

Du hasst also Leute, die anderes denken als du und deshalb willst du sie abmurksen.
Wo ist also der Unterschied zum Nazi?


----------



## Poulton (21. Oktober 2009)

Super... Linksfaschisten(MLPD Wähler) schwingen sich auf zum Hüter von Recht, Moral und Ordnung. Hier macht sich der Ziegenbock, also Mao, Stalin und Pol Pot Fetischisten(also die besten Nazis, frei nach FJS), mal wieder selber zum Gärtner.


----------



## JePe (22. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, aber wir sind auch ein Rechtsstaat und ohne Anklärer, Zeugen und Beweise kannst du niemanden verurteilen und einfach einem etwas unterstellen, ist ebenfalls eine Straftat.



Wie gesagt. Die Integrationsbeauftragte ist ein NPD-U-Boot und der Neukoellner Buergermeister erkennt bloss nicht, wie rund sein Laden laeuft. Und Kriminelle scheinen es nach Deiner Lesart obendrein zu sein.

Vielleicht solltest Du ja mal aus Deinem Dorf rauskommen?

Ach ja. Und nur falls Du es nicht selbst bemerkst: mit Deiner Realitaetsverweigerung leistest Du Wahlkampfarbeit fuer genau die, die Du nicht magst. NPD und andere Extreme.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2009)

17&4 schrieb:


> Was soll daran rassistisch sein? Ein Staat hat dafür zu sorgen, das zuallererst die eigenene Leute in Lohn und Brot oder anderstweitig abgesichert sind,



Nö.
Dem formellen Verständniss des Kapitalismus nach hat ein Staat überhaupt nicht dafür zu sorgen, dass "die eigenen" Leute in Lohn und Brot sind. Das wäre bestenfalls im Sozialismus der Fall. Bzw. im Falle des National-Sozialismus, wenn man die sozialistischen Leistungen auf die eigene Nation beschränken will.
Und vom Nationalsozialismus ist es bekanntermaßen nur ein Katzensprung zum Rassismus. Dieser wird in dem Moment getätigt, in dem man "eigene Leute" eben nicht über die Nationalität=Staatsbürgerschaft, sondern über die Abstammung="Rasse" definiert, was von "Arbeit für Deutsche"-Forderern i.d.R. gemacht wird.



> Das Existenzrecht Israels ist und bleibt unverhandelbar. Wenn irgendwelche Islamofaschisten meinen dies nicht nur mit Worten, sondern auch mit ihren Taten in Frage zu stellen und sie daraufhin eine entsprechende Antwort bekommen, ist das gerechtfertigt, ja sogar notwendig für den Fortbestand des Staates Israel.



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich am Ende wieder eine Offtopic-Diskussion aussortieren muss: Kritik an der Politik der israelischen Regierung ist nicht das gleiche, wie ein Abstreiten des Existenzrechtes des Staates Israel.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hasst also Leute, die anderes denken als du und deshalb willst du sie abmurksen.
> Wo ist also der Unterschied zum Nazi?



Der Nazi sortiert einen Teil seiner Opfer nach Kritierien aus, die diese nicht willentlich ändern können. 
Leute mit Kugel im Genick können das aber auch nicht und in Bezug auf Menschenrechte kann man beiden ein Totalversagen zusprechen.
(An der Stelle moderative Anmerkung: Personen mit persönlichen Meinungen, die grundgesetzwiedrig sind, mögen sehr sorgfältig auf ihre Äußerungen achten)


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Ach ja. Und nur falls Du es nicht selbst bemerkst: mit Deiner Realitaetsverweigerung leistest Du Wahlkampfarbeit fuer genau die, die Du nicht magst. NPD und andere Extreme.


 
Was heißt hier Realitätsverweigerung?
Ich denke mal eher dass du nicht so recht einsehen kannst, dass wir in einem Staat leben, in denen auch Leute Rechte haben, die deiner Meinungnach keine Rechte haben sollten.
Ein Mensch, der sich in diesem Staat aufhält, muss sich sehr wohl den Gesetzen und Bestimmungen in diesem Land beugen. Wenn er das nicht tut, wird er bestraft, ganz einfach.
Und wenn er der Meinung ist, dass er seinen Sohn Jihad nennen will, dann hat er nun mal das Recht dafür zu klagen.
Ebenso haben Banker, die Milliarden versenkt haben das Recht auf Bonis zu klaren, die man ihnen zugesagt hatte, auch wenn sie die garantiert nicht verdient haben.

Du scheinst also zu wollen, dass die NPD, sofern sie mal an die Macht kommen sollte, diesen Rechtsstaat aushöhlt und Dinge abschafft, die diesen Rechststaat als solchen auszeichnen.
Diese Meinung kann ich wirklich nicht teilen.
Lieber lebe ich mit ein paar Sozialschmarotzern, möglichen Attentätern und ein paar Amogläufern als alle Freiheiten und Vorzüge dieses Staates aufzugeben und mich von Polizei, Geheimdienst und Militär bevormunden und einschüchtern zu lassen.


----------



## Shi (22. Oktober 2009)

17&4 schrieb:


> Super... Linksfaschisten(MLPD Wähler) schwingen sich auf zum Hüter von Recht, Moral und Ordnung. Hier macht sich der Ziegenbock, also Mao, Stalin und Pol Pot Fetischisten(also die besten Nazis, frei nach FJS), mal wieder selber zum Gärtner.


Wieso Faschisten? Ich eifere keinem Führer nach, ich bin für eine Räteregierung usw.. Mao Stalin usw finde ich recht gut, wobei jedoch ihre Verfolgungen meist sehr falsch waren. Okay, ich sehs ja ein dass das mit dem Erschießen keine Lösung ist, zumindest umerziehen sollte man diese Menschen aber. Und damit meine ich nicht diese "Umerziehugs" bzw. Arbeitslager à la Stalin sondern dass man ihnen klar macht, dass alle Menschen gleich sind und keine "Rasse" der anderen überlegen. Außerdem finde ich dass diese Maßnahmen wie jedem Asylrecht geben und Hartz IV (was übrigens auch Mist ist) für alle gut. Jeder sollte in Deutschland leben dürfen. Jeder sollte überall leben dürfen. Die Verfassung finde ich, sagen wirs mal so, "verbesserungswürdig" denn sie ist ungerecht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2009)

Shi schrieb:


> Wieso Faschisten? Ich eifere keinem Führer nach, ich bin für eine Räteregierung usw.. *Mao Stalin usw finde ich recht gut*, wobei jedoch ihre Verfolgungen meist sehr falsch waren. Okay, ich sehs ja ein dass das mit dem Erschießen keine Lösung ist, *zumindest umerziehen sollte man diese Menschen aber*. Und damit meine ich nicht diese "Umerziehugs" bzw. Arbeitslager à la Stalin sondern dass man ihnen klar macht, dass alle Menschen gleich sind und keine "Rasse" der anderen überlegen. Außerdem finde ich dass diese Maßnahmen wie jedem Asylrecht geben und Hartz IV (was übrigens auch Mist ist) für alle gut. Jeder sollte in Deutschland leben dürfen. Jeder sollte überall leben dürfen. Die Verfassung finde ich, sagen wirs mal so, "verbesserungswürdig" denn sie ist ungerecht.


 
Jetzt betrittst du aber sehr dünnes Eis.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2009)

Shi schrieb:


> Wieso Faschisten? Ich eifere keinem Führer nach, ich bin für eine Räteregierung usw.. Mao Stalin usw finde ich recht gut, wobei jedoch ihre Verfolgungen meist sehr falsch waren.



Was findest du denn dann gut an ihnen?
Da du Absolutismus vermutlich auch nicht gut findest (ein funktionierendes demokratisches Rätesystem gab es weder unter Stalin noch Mao, zumindest nicht auf höherer Ebene), bleibt eigentlich gar nichts mehr übrig, was man nicht auch mit deutlich weniger moralischen Komplikationen bei Lenin findet...



> Okay, ich sehs ja ein dass das mit dem Erschießen keine Lösung ist, zumindest umerziehen sollte man diese Menschen aber. Und damit meine ich nicht diese "Umerziehugs" bzw. Arbeitslager à la Stalin sondern dass man ihnen klar macht, dass alle Menschen gleich sind und keine "Rasse" der anderen überlegen.



Wie machst du das ihnen klar?
Umerziehung mit Gewalt klappt erwiesenermaßen nicht.
Propaganda auch eher nicht.
Einzelbetreuung für die Masse ist nicht realisierbar.



> Außerdem finde ich dass diese Maßnahmen wie jedem Asylrecht geben und Hartz IV (was übrigens auch Mist ist) für alle gut. Jeder sollte in Deutschland leben dürfen. Jeder sollte überall leben dürfen. Die Verfassung finde ich, sagen wirs mal so, "verbesserungswürdig" denn sie ist ungerecht.



Hmmm. Jedem weltweit die gleichen Rechte in einer Verfassung zuzusprechen führt zu Problemen, wenn diese Verfassung (sowie alles, was dran hängt) nicht weltweit gilt.
Z.B. gibt es ein rein physikalisches Platzproblem, wenn auf einmal alle ~5,5 Milliarden Menschen hier Asyl suchen (über was definierst du eigentlich ein Asylrecht für alle? Normalerweise wird Asyl allen Verfolgten gewährt), denen es schlechter geht, als dem durchschnittlichen deutschen HartzIVer.


----------



## JePe (22. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was heißt hier Realitätsverweigerung?



Realitaetsverweigerung heisst, die PKS in die Naehe rechter Propaganda zu ruecken, die Integrationsbeauftragte der Luege zu bezichtigen und das Offensichtliche nicht sehen zu wollen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich denke mal eher dass du nicht so recht einsehen kannst, dass wir in einem Staat leben, in denen auch Leute Rechte haben, die deiner Meinungnach keine Rechte haben sollten.



Das ist eine unverfroreren Unterstellung und schlicht falsch. Das Zauberwort, dass in diesem Satz leider voellig fehlt, ist das Wort _Pflichten_. Dazu zaehle ich auch die _Pflicht_, Integration nicht nur als eine von vielen staatlichen Leistungen zu verstehen, die zu beanspruchen man das _Recht_ hat, sondern an der aktiv mitzuwirken man _verpflichtet_ ist. Beispielsweise mutet es absurd an, Justagen am Bildungssystem zu fordern, dabei aber auszublenden, dass etliche Heranwachsende den Schulen trotz Schulpflicht schlicht fernbleiben (den Punkt koennte man prima zu "Realitaetsverweigerung" hinzufuegen).



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Mensch, der sich in diesem Staat aufhält, muss sich sehr wohl den Gesetzen und Bestimmungen in diesem Land beugen. Wenn er das nicht tut, wird er bestraft, ganz einfach.



Noe. Wenn er mit dem moralisch unantastbaren Verweis auf kulturelle und religioese Eigenheiten seine Tochter isoliert und / oder bis zur Unkenntlichkeit vermummt, ignoriert er den Gleichheitsgrundsatz und muss nicht befuerchten, in irgendeiner Weise bestraft zu werden. Wahrscheinlicher ist da noch, dass die zur Vermummung benutzte Kleidung mit Geld aus Transferleistungen bezahlt wurde und die deutsche Gesellschaft damit das Gegenteil dessen subventioniert hat, was sie eigentlich ausmachen sollte.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ebenso haben Banker, die Milliarden versenkt haben das Recht auf Bonis zu klaren, die man ihnen zugesagt hatte, auch wenn sie die garantiert nicht verdient haben.



Darauf antworte ich einfach mal mit einem Zitat von Dir:



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich gibts schwarze Schafe(...)





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du scheinst also zu wollen, dass die NPD, sofern sie mal an die Macht kommen sollte, diesen Rechtsstaat aushöhlt und Dinge abschafft, die diesen Rechststaat als solchen auszeichnen.



Meine Meinung zur NPD ist in diesem Thread aktenkundig.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> (...)als alle Freiheiten und Vorzüge dieses Staates(...)



Gleichstellung der Geschlechter und Recht auf koerperliche Unversehrtheit gehoeren dazu - und sind Teilen der (migrationshintergruendigen) Gesellschaft schnurzpiepegal. Was wiederum Dir schnuppe ist, weil es Deine persoenliche Lebenssituation nicht nachteilig tangiert. Unterm Strich ist es eigentlich immer wieder derselbe Egoismus, der aus dieser pseudoliberalen Argumentationskette spricht.


----------



## Shi (22. Oktober 2009)

Umerziehen im Sinne von Aufklären. Die meisten rechten (ja es gibt auch andere) Skinheads wissen garnicht was die Nazis für Gräueltaten vollbracht haben und sind den braunen Rattenfängern verfallen die ihnen Lügen erzählen von wegen "die Ausländer nehmen euch die lehrstellen weg" und so, obwohl das gar nicht stimmt! Mao, Stalin (den eher weniger, eher noch Lenin und Marx) bewundere ich wegen ihrer Ideen, nicht wegen ihrer Ausstrahlung oder ihrer Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit, die Lenin z.B. nie wollte


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Realitaetsverweigerung heisst, die PKS in die Naehe rechter Propaganda zu ruecken, die Integrationsbeauftragte der Luege zu bezichtigen und das Offensichtliche nicht sehen zu wollen.


 
Tja, ich hab den Text für die Integrationsbeauftrage nicht geschrieben und meiner Meinung nach scheinen die Fakten nicht so schlüssig zu sein, wie man das wahr nimmt. Aber wahrscheinlich lebst du eben in einer Gegend, wo man das eher antrifft als ich das tue.
Kannst du als finanzstarker FDP Anhänger nicht in einer besseren Gegend leben? 



JePe schrieb:


> Das ist eine unverfroreren Unterstellung und schlicht falsch. Das Zauberwort, dass in diesem Satz leider voellig fehlt, ist das Wort _Pflichten_. Dazu zaehle ich auch die _Pflicht_, Integration nicht nur als eine von vielen staatlichen Leistungen zu verstehen, die zu beanspruchen man das _Recht_ hat, sondern an der aktiv mitzuwirken man _verpflichtet_ ist. Beispielsweise mutet es absurd an, Justagen am Bildungssystem zu fordern, dabei aber auszublenden, dass etliche Heranwachsende den Schulen trotz Schulpflicht schlicht fernbleiben (den Punkt koennte man prima zu "Realitaetsverweigerung" hinzufuegen).


 
Tja, wenn du von Pflicht sprichst, wie soll denn deiner Meinung nach diese Pflicht umgesetzt werden?
Mit Zwang?
Mit Einschüchterung?
Mit Drohnung?

Öhm, wie viele deutsche Kinder weigern sich denn sich zu integrieren, wie viele verweigern sich der Autorität, den Bildungstätten?



JePe schrieb:


> Noe. Wenn er mit dem moralisch unantastbaren Verweis auf kulturelle und religioese Eigenheiten seine Tochter isoliert und / oder bis zur Unkenntlichkeit vermummt, ignoriert er den Gleichheitsgrundsatz und muss nicht befuerchten, in irgendeiner Weise bestraft zu werden. Wahrscheinlicher ist da noch, dass die zur Vermummung benutzte Kleidung mit Geld aus Transferleistungen bezahlt wurde und die deutsche Gesellschaft damit das Gegenteil dessen subventioniert hat, was sie eigentlich ausmachen sollte.


 
Na, jetzt betrittst auch du sehr, verdammt dünnes Eis und scheinst alle Migranten eines Kulturkreises (und Franzosen, Dänen, Holländer, etc. sind ebenfalls Migranten) über einen Kamm scheren zu wollen.
Kann ich ja echt nicht nachvollziehen.
Meine Nichte hat in ihrer Schule auch mit Töchtern  aus türkischen/arabischen Familien völlig normalen Unterricht, egal ob im Klassenraum oder beim Sport.
Die Tochter eines türkischen Arbeitskollegen hat letztes Jahr bei uns ein Praktikum gemacht, ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass sie vermummt kam oder von ihrem Vater isoliert wurde.



JePe schrieb:


> Gleichstellung der Geschlechter und Recht auf koerperliche Unversehrtheit gehoeren dazu - und sind Teilen der (migrationshintergruendigen) Gesellschaft schnurzpiepegal. Was wiederum Dir schnuppe ist, weil es Deine persoenliche Lebenssituation nicht nachteilig tangiert. Unterm Strich ist es eigentlich immer wieder derselbe Egoismus, der aus dieser pseudoliberalen Argumentationskette spricht.


 
Tja, es gibt, wie schon des öfteren gesagt, immer Menschen, die sich der Integration verweigern.
Franzosen haben echt ein Problem damit die Sprache zu lernen, wenn sie hier leben. 
Die Holländer haben auch hier einen Wohnwagen und die Schweden scheinen einfach nicht auf das Knäckebrot verzichten zu wollen.
Sperrt sie ein...


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Oktober 2009)

Shi schrieb:


> *Mao, Stalin* (den eher weniger, eher noch Lenin und Marx) bewundere ich wegen ihrer Ideen


Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass jeder dieser beiden Jungs mehr Leute auf dem Gewissen hat, als unser Adi?

Was war an Stalins Ideen so toll?
Dass er alle Nichtarbeiter "entfernen" ließ?
Dass er ebenfalls Leute ins ** gesperrt hat?


----------



## Poulton (22. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö.
> Dem formellen Verständniss des Kapitalismus nach hat ein Staat überhaupt nicht dafür zu sorgen, dass "die eigenen" Leute in Lohn und Brot sind.


Ein Staat, eine Nation der um das Wohl seiner Bürger als auch um seine eigene Souveränität, Geschichte(und die beschränken sich weisgott nicht auf gewisse 12 Jahre) und Kultur bedacht ist und der etwas auf sich hält, erlässt Gesetze, welche dafür sorgen, das bei Einstellungen als erstes die eigenen Bürger eingestellt werden und das sind nicht irgendwelche nationalsozialistischen Forderungen(welcher genauso wie der internationale/rote Sozialismus grandios gescheitert ist und ja, ich lehne beide ab), sondern auch Forderungen von Konservativen, etc..



> Dieser wird in dem Moment getätigt, in dem man "eigene Leute" eben nicht über die Nationalität=Staatsbürgerschaft, sondern über die Abstammung="Rasse" definiert, was von "Arbeit für Deutsche"-Forderern i.d.R. gemacht wird.


Zeige mir die Stelle, wo ich etwas über die Rasse definiert habe. 



> Kritik an der Politik der israelischen Regierung ist nicht das gleiche, wie ein Abstreiten des Existenzrechtes des Staates Israel.


Sie reden von Israel, meinen aber die Juden. Da tobt sich auch weiterhin der rote und braune Antisemitismus aus, die Israel das Existenzrecht abstreiten und das berechtigtes Vorgehen dieses Staates gegen Staaten, Organisationen und Personen, die sie ins Meer bzw. sogar ins Gas werfen wollen, für überzogen und nicht gerechtfertigt halten.



Shi schrieb:


> Mao Stalin usw finde ich recht gut,


Stimmt, durch Enteignung und Kollektivierung verursachte Hungersnöte, politische Morde, Zwangsherrschaft und der ganze Staat ein großes Gulag sind ja so lobenswert und gut. 



> wobei jedoch ihre Verfolgungen meist sehr falsch waren.


Lege mal bitte das "meist" genauer aus. 



> Außerdem finde ich dass diese Maßnahmen wie jedem Asylrecht geben und Hartz IV (was übrigens auch Mist ist) für alle gut. Jeder sollte in Deutschland leben dürfen. Jeder sollte überall leben dürfen.


Man fängt jetzt endlich an, unsere europäischen Grenzen gegen illegale Einwanderer zu schützen(wobei, auch nur halbherzig, wenn ich mir anschaue das sie 50 Millionen Afrikaner nach Europa holen wollen...) und du willst allen ernstes offene Grenzen, Aufenthaltsrecht für alle? Da kann ich dich wirklich nur noch fragen: Bist du noch recht bei Trost?
Wir können nicht halb Afrika nach Europa einwandern lassen. Was sollen wir denn mit den vielen unqualifizierten Leuten anfangen, die nicht einmal unsere Sprachen sprechen, keinerlei Qualifikation haben und sich zum großen Teil auch noch weigern, die hießigen Werte, Normen, Gesetze, westliche und christlich-abendländische Kultur im Allgemeinen sowie die deutsche Kultur und Sprache im spezifischen, etc. anzunehmen? Wo läge für die hier die Perspektive? Wovon sollen Sie leben? Wir sind nunmal nicht das SED-Schlaraffenland das sich die Linken vorstellen, das aber nicht funktionieren kann(was das 20. Jahrhundert wohl eindrucksvoll gezeigt hat). Auch hier kann nur die Abriegelung gegen derartige Einwanderung und konsequente Abschiebung helfen. Denn sonst haben wir hier auch bald die Zustände wie in Afrika. Wenn es die Afrikaner trotzdem versuchen und dabei ertrinken ist das ihr Risiko. Es muss klar sein und klar werden das hier in Europa kein Platz für sie ist und nie sein wird.


----------



## Bucklew (23. Oktober 2009)

17&4 schrieb:


> Ein Staat, eine Nation der um das Wohl seiner Bürger als auch um seine eigene Souveränität, Geschichte(und die beschränken sich weisgott nicht auf gewisse 12 Jahre) und Kultur bedacht ist und der etwas auf sich hält, erlässt Gesetze, welche dafür sorgen, das bei Einstellungen als erstes die eigenen Bürger eingestellt werden


In welchem zivilisierten Staat gibt es diese Gesetze? Mir sind keine bekannt. 

Zumal, wenn man sich auf die Geschichte bezieht, sind wir wohl der Staat, der am meisten für Asyl und Integration sorgen sollte. Solche eine industralisierte Massenvernichtung von Menschen wie wir es vor gut 80 Jahren geschafft haben, hat außer uns noch niemand geschafft (und keiner wäre so blöd, auch noch jeden Namen der vergasten Menschen zu notieren ).


----------



## JePe (23. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, ich hab den Text für die Integrationsbeauftrage nicht geschrieben(...)



Dann *muss* er falsch sein. Das ich darauf nicht selbst gekommen bin?!



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kannst du als finanzstarker FDP Anhänger nicht in einer besseren Gegend leben?



Bist Du so ein vom Neid zerfressener Hungerleider, dass Du an nichts anderes als das Geld anderer Leute denken kannst und daran, wie Du es ihnen abknoepfen kannst?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, wenn du von Pflicht sprichst, wie soll denn deiner Meinung nach diese Pflicht umgesetzt werden?
> Mit Zwang?
> Mit Einschüchterung?
> Mit Drohnung?



Deiner eigenen Theorie zufolge ist "die Familie" bei Migrationshintergruendlern ein hoeher bewertetes Gut und tendenziell intakter als bei "Ethnodeutschen". Insoweit wiedersprichst Du Dir mit dieser Frage ein wenig selbst - eigentlich sollte es keiner besonderen Umsetzung der (z. B.) Schulpflicht beduerfen: sie sollte selbstverstaendlich sein und befolgt werden.

Ansonsten: ganz altmodisch mit Bussgeldern und ggf. Leistungskuerzungen. Denn anders als ueber die Brieftasche ist diese Klientel scheinbar nicht zu erreichen (jedenfalls hat die Umarmungsrhetorik der vergangenen Jahrzehnte nicht zum gewuenschten Ergebnis gefuehrt).



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, wie viele deutsche Kinder weigern sich denn sich zu integrieren, wie viele verweigern sich der Autorität, den Bildungstätten?



Anteilig *deutlich* weniger. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass diese Frage nur eine Nebelkerze ist, von den Hintergruenden ablenkt und deshalb zu keinem Ergebnis fuehrt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na, jetzt betrittst auch du sehr, verdammt dünnes Eis und scheinst alle Migranten eines Kulturkreises (und Franzosen, Dänen, Holländer, etc. sind ebenfalls Migranten) über einen Kamm scheren zu wollen.



Ich kenne keine "Franzosen, Daenen, Niederlaender etc.", die ihren Kindern die Geschlechtertrennung (in der Haelfte der Faelle buchstaeblich) einbleuen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meine Nichte hat in ihrer Schule auch mit Töchtern aus türkischen/arabischen Familien völlig normalen Unterricht, egal ob im Klassenraum oder beim Sport.
> Die Tochter eines türkischen Arbeitskollegen hat letztes Jahr bei uns ein Praktikum gemacht, ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass sie vermummt kam oder von ihrem Vater isoliert wurde.



Das ist nicht der Punkt. Natuerlich gibt es gut integrierte Personen mit Migrationshintergrund und natuerlich pruegelt nicht jeder islamglaeubige Vater sein Kind. Aber es gibt mittlerweile eben grosse Teile unter diesem Bevoelkerungsteil, die "dem Westen" offen feindselig entgegentreten, Stadtteile als "ihr Revier" beanspruchen, hinter der Wohnungstuere Parallelgesellschaften installieren und sich jeder gesellschaftlichen Teilhabe, die ueber das Nehmen hinausgeht, verweigern. Das haelt keine Gesellschaft auf Dauer aus.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, es gibt, wie schon des öfteren gesagt, immer Menschen, die sich der Integration verweigern.
> Franzosen haben echt ein Problem damit die Sprache zu lernen, wenn sie hier leben.
> Die Holländer haben auch hier einen Wohnwagen und die Schweden scheinen einfach nicht auf das Knäckebrot verzichten zu wollen.
> Sperrt sie ein...



Eigentlich zu dumm, um es mit einer Antwort aufzuwerten. Anyway: der Besitz von Wohnwagen oder der Verzehr von Knaeckebrot verstossen nicht gegen Grundwerte oder gar gegen das Grundgesetz. Und zu allen von Dir genannten Herkunftslaender kannst Du Dich ja mal informieren, welchen zahlenmaessigen Anteil sie an der deutschen Bevoelkerung haben. Die Chancen stehen gut, dass sie allesamt in Dein Dorf passen wuerden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Bist Du so ein vom Neid zerfressener Hungerleider, dass Du an nichts anderes als das Geld anderer Leute denken kannst und daran, wie Du es ihnen abknoepfen kannst?


 
Jep, genau. Um das soziale System aufrecht erhalten zu können, müssen eben die etwas mehr abtreten, bei denen das nicht so auffällt.



JePe schrieb:


> Deiner eigenen Theorie zufolge ist "die Familie" bei Migrationshintergruendlern ein hoeher bewertetes Gut und tendenziell intakter als bei "Ethnodeutschen". Insoweit wiedersprichst Du Dir mit dieser Frage ein wenig selbst - eigentlich sollte es keiner besonderen Umsetzung der (z. B.) Schulpflicht beduerfen: sie sollte selbstverstaendlich sein und befolgt werden.


 
Die Schulpflicht wird doch auch befolgt. Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht und wie schon mal gefragt, wie viele deutsche Kinder weigern sich denn die Bildungsstätten zu betreten und haben keinen Abschluss?
Warum müssen Jugendämter häufig in deutschen Familien nachschauen, ob es den Kindern gut geht?



JePe schrieb:


> Ansonsten: ganz altmodisch mit Bussgeldern und ggf. Leistungskuerzungen. Denn anders als ueber die Brieftasche ist diese Klientel scheinbar nicht zu erreichen (jedenfalls hat die Umarmungsrhetorik der vergangenen Jahrzehnte nicht zum gewuenschten Ergebnis gefuehrt).


 
Du denkst also, dass alle Hartz 4 empfangenden Migrantenfamilien (denn sonst ginge ja Leistungskürzungen nicht) grundsätzlich ihre Jungen zu Schlägern machen und die Mädchen einsperren?
Dann setzte mal die deutschen Hartz 4 Familien dagegen und schau nach, wie viele Schulversager, Schläger und Ignoranten die produzieren (klang irgendwie fies , sorry an alle Hartz 4 Empfänger).



JePe schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine "Franzosen, Daenen, Niederlaender etc.", die ihren Kindern die Geschlechtertrennung (in der Haelfte der Faelle buchstaeblich) einbleuen.


 
Ist das etwa das, um was es dir geht?
Eine Kultur ablehnen, nur weil sie sich anders verhält als du es vorstellst oder es in deinen Kram passt?
Ist für mich ganz klar rassistisch, mehr nicht. 
Besorg dir doch einen Mitgliedsantrag bei der NPD, sie können dich brauchen. 

Ach ja, ist denn die katholische Kirche nicht gegen Geschlechtertrennung?
Immerhin habe ich noch keinen weiblichen Priester gesehen oder welche, die zumindest verheiratet sind.



JePe schrieb:


> Das ist nicht der Punkt. Natuerlich gibt es gut integrierte Personen mit Migrationshintergrund und natuerlich pruegelt nicht jeder islamglaeubige Vater sein Kind. Aber es gibt mittlerweile eben grosse Teile unter diesem Bevoelkerungsteil, die "dem Westen" offen feindselig entgegentreten, Stadtteile als "ihr Revier" beanspruchen, hinter der Wohnungstuere Parallelgesellschaften installieren und sich jeder gesellschaftlichen Teilhabe, die ueber das Nehmen hinausgeht, verweigern. Das haelt keine Gesellschaft auf Dauer aus.


 
Jo, kenne ich, zwei Straßen weiter gibts einen italienischen Feinkostladen, da reden die auch nur italienisch und man muss schon sagen, dass man der Sprache nicht mächtig ist, damit sie einen auf Deutsch (mit Akzent) ansprechen, ist echt verwerflich. 

Nun, wie kann man solche "Auswüchse" verhindern?
Tja, ganz einfach, man muss die Menschen "zwingen" sich mehr mit dein einheimischen zu vermischen. 
Als ich in Argentinien war, bin ich da auf ein deutschsprachiges Viertel gestoßen. Ist echt eine schweinerei, wenn man deutsche Bäcker und Metzger antrifft, die mit einem deutsch sprechen und deutsche Waren verkaufen, und das in einem ausländischem Land, dessen Sprache man nicht spricht und das eine andere Lebensart hat.
Argentinien sollte das Viertel dem Erdboden gleich machen.  



JePe schrieb:


> Eigentlich zu dumm, um es mit einer Antwort aufzuwerten. Anyway: der Besitz von Wohnwagen oder der Verzehr von Knaeckebrot verstossen nicht gegen Grundwerte oder gar gegen das Grundgesetz. Und zu allen von Dir genannten Herkunftslaender kannst Du Dich ja mal informieren, welchen zahlenmaessigen Anteil sie an der deutschen Bevoelkerung haben. Die Chancen stehen gut, dass sie allesamt in Dein Dorf passen wuerden.


 
Aber es entspricht ja trotzdem nicht dem, was du willst. Du willst, dass alle Menschen, die hier in diesem Land leben, ihre kulturelle Wurzeln und persönlichen Werte verstoßen und sich deutsch benehmen und deutsch reden.
Also muss sich ein Franzose und ein Spanier ebenso anpassen wie ein Türke oder Libanese.
Also müssen alle Mensch, die hier leben, deutsch sein, und zwar nach deiner Vorstellung von "Deutsch sein" und wenn sie es nicht sind, oder sich irgendwie dagegen weigern, werden sie ausgewiesen?

Ach ja, und offensichtlich hast du absolut keine Ahnung, wie viele Deutsche in Frankreich oder Holland leben.
In Österreich studieren inzwischen so viele Deutsche, dass das Land Ausgleichzahlungen haben will.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, wieso bist du dann Rechts?
> Du willst halt nicht, dass deutsche Soldaten den Job machen, den eigentlich Afghanen machen sollten.
> Klar kann man auch Aufghanistan sich selbst überlassen, aber was ist letztendlich teurer?
> Ein paar Soldaten bezahlen und Aufbaugelder bereitstellen oder Anschläge in Deutschland verhindern wollen?


 Das eine schließt das andere leider nicht aus.
Terroisten können und werden auch woanders ausgebildet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2009)

Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Das eine schließt das andere leider nicht aus.
> Terroisten können und werden auch woanders ausgebildet.


 
Jemen bietet sich ja inzwischen an, Somalia ist auch eine begehrte Adresse.
Leider...


----------



## Shi (23. Oktober 2009)

17&4 schrieb:


> Stimmt, durch Enteignung und Kollektivierung verursachte Hungersnöte, politische Morde, Zwangsherrschaft und der ganze Staat ein großes Gulag sind ja so lobenswert und gut.
> 
> Lege mal bitte das "meist" genauer aus.
> 
> ...



1. Die Art die er angewandt hat war falsch... aber einige Sachen die Stalin getan hat, wie z.B. der Aufbau der Industrie war gut.
2. z.b. korrupte Funktionäre. Umbringen hätte er sie aber nie dürfen.
3. Die Welt gehört niemandem. Auch würden sich bestimmt ein Großteil der Afrikaner anpassen wollen für ein besseres Leben, und wenn sich (ich gehe mal dem Klischee nach) z.B. arabische oder türkische Mitbürger nicht konform verhalten dann darf man sie einsperren wie man das bei Deutschen in dem Falle auch macht ( z.B. wenn jemand seine Frau schlägt). Außerdem muss man z.B diese unterdrückten Frauen darüber informieren dass sie niemand unterdrücken darf, weil das hier einfach nicht erlaubt ist. Dann können sie ihre Unterdrücker anzeigen, und diese werden dann bestraft. Das Problem nämlich ist,dass viele Frauen gar nichts von ihren Rechten wissen. Sie denken, aha, bei uns in z.B. Tunesien ist der Mann der Chef, also wird es wohl hier auch so sein. Durch Aufklärung ließen sich wie ich schon sagte einige große Probleme lösen. 

Es ist ja bewiesen dass die deutsche Bevölkerung altert, und in Afrika gibt es ja leider dank dem Hungerproblem und Seuchen nicht so viele alte Leute. Wenn man jetzt die überwiegend junge Bevölkerung Afrikas einwandern ließe, (übrigens nicht alle, sonst sind ja die afrikanischen Länder leer, in Afrika besteht ja das Problem dass es zu wenig Essen für zu viele Leute gibt) dann würde sich die deutsche Bevölkerung weiter wieder verjüngen. Noch weiter gedacht bräuchte man ja viele Menschen die Sprachkurse und Einwanderungsschulungen leiten -> mehr Arbeitsplätze  Okay, das war nur eine meiner möglicherweise absolut unrealistischen Ideen, aber das könnte doch funktionieren oder? Wohnungen für diese Menschen zu bauen würde auch Arbeitsplätze schaffen. 
Westeuropa ist außerdem ein deutlich besserer Lebensraum, da es kühler ist, und mehr Wasser und so weiter gibt.
So und nun sagt mir was an dieser Idee unrealistisch ist.
Gruß Shi


----------



## martin-albrecht (23. Oktober 2009)

in schulen sollte übern die partein aufgeklärt werden wor allem in hauptschulen
man sollte nicht nur die halbe wahrheit wissen sondern die ganze also was die partei vorhat 
6 politiker der npd sind aus dem parlament geflogen weil sie zu dumm waren und müll gelabert haben  müsst euch mal selbst informieren was die egsagt haben auf youtube oder so
also: wählt die piratenpartei


----------



## Shi (23. Oktober 2009)

Die Piraten haben zu entscheidenden Themen keine Meinung


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2009)

Shi schrieb:


> Die Piraten haben zu entscheidenden Themen keine Meinung


 
Die Piraten haben nur zu einem einzigen Thema eine Meinung und das ist zu wenig um Politk machen zu können.
Von beständiger Politik rede ich da noch nicht mal.


----------



## Doney (24. Oktober 2009)

martin-albrecht schrieb:


> in schulen sollte übern die partein aufgeklärt werden wor allem in hauptschulen
> man sollte nicht nur die halbe wahrheit wissen sondern die ganze also was die partei vorhat
> 6 politiker der npd sind aus dem parlament geflogen weil sie zu dumm waren und müll gelabert haben  müsst euch mal selbst informieren was die egsagt haben auf youtube oder so
> also: wählt die piratenpartei



die wollen nur iwann eine koalition bilden um ihre paar ziele (z.b. freies internet ) durchzusetzen und wenn das erreicht ist es sogar wahrscheinlich so dass sie sich danach auflösen

BTT:

wie stehts denn eig. um förderungen und gelder die migranten zuteil werden? kriegen die irgendwelche hilfestellungen vom staat? falls ja fänd ich das unfair... einwandern kein problem aber wenn dann nur wenn man sie mit den deutschen gleich behandelt...

wie stehts denn um derartiges? ich weiß es nicht???


----------



## hzdriver (24. Oktober 2009)

Also um meine Ziele zu erreichen , wünsch ich mir die 6% für eine patriotische Partei.
Ich weis nicht warum ich auf mein Land nicht stolz sein darf ?
Auch diese ewige Hetze gegen Rechts , entzerrt nicht den Migrationskonflickt in diesem Land .
Hier geht es nicht um Massengräber oder Gaskammern ! Solchen Mist würde die Weltgemeinschaft nicht dulden.
Aber das wir Deutschen im Land bestimmen was passiert , ist schon lange her.
Ein Auffangbecken für Sozialschmarotzer aller Art , Ruhestätte sämtlicher Mafiaverbände , Ausbildungsort für Terroristen .
Migrantenstädte ohne Zugriffsmöglichkeiten der Behörden . Minderjährige Totschläger , pöpelnde Türken ect. muss ich nicht wirklich haben !
Es ist nun aber seit der Einheit immer schlechter geworden statt besser , egal ob SPD oder CDU , von Integration ist seit den 60ziger Jahren nichts zu spüren, glaubt auch keiner drann , wer soll es richten ?
Wer weit ab der Großstädte wohnt , oder im elitären grünen Ring davon , hat gut reden , die anderen lässt man im Stich.
Und ehrlich , mir wäre eine politische Regelung lieber, als ein Aufstand oder Putsch bzw. Diktator ala Adolf .
Buh und wie hässlich kann jeder sagen , Lösungen müssen her !
Es brodelt unterschwellig , wer offene Augen und Ohren hat merkt das längst .
Oder man verhält sich politisch Correct und erzählt von Integrationsministerium x 16 Landesministerien plus Beamte ect.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, es gibt, wie schon des öfteren gesagt, immer Menschen, die sich der Integration verweigern.



In der Nachbarschaft meines Gymnasiums hat man denen seinerzeit ne eigene Schule gebaut...
Gelebte Integration im Musterland Hessen 




Shi schrieb:


> Mao, Stalin (den eher weniger, eher noch Lenin und Marx) bewundere ich wegen ihrer Ideen, nicht wegen ihrer Ausstrahlung oder ihrer Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit, die Lenin z.B. nie wollte



So als Tipp fürs Leben: Zähl lieber die 1-2 guten Ideen auf (die übrig bleiben, wenn mal die Aktionen streicht, die ohne die negativen Eigenschaften nicht annähernd möglich gewesen wären), als pauschal zu sagen, du würdest die genannten Personen toll finden.
Als Tipp fürs Forum: Die sind sicherlich eine Diskussion wert, aber in einem eigenen Thread 



Fadi schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass jeder dieser beiden Jungs mehr Leute auf dem Gewissen hat, als unser Adi?



Jein/Nein. Bei Mao sind sowieso keine brauchbaren Statistiken verfügbar und Stalin hat einige Leute nach Sibirien geschickt - aber Hilters Aktionen hatten den Tod von weitaus mehr Menschen zur Folge, als die 6 Millionen, die am häufigsten genannt werden. (genaue Statistiken sind schwierig, aber es gibt Schätzungen von über 40 Millionen exkl. Kriegsopfer auf deutscher Seite)



17&4 schrieb:


> Ein Staat, eine Nation der um das Wohl seiner Bürger als auch um seine eigene Souveränität, Geschichte(und die beschränken sich weisgott nicht auf gewisse 12 Jahre) und Kultur bedacht ist und der etwas auf sich hält, erlässt Gesetze, welche dafür sorgen, das bei Einstellungen als erstes die eigenen Bürger eingestellt werden



Stelle fest:
Es gab seit dem Ende des dritten Reiches keinen Staat mehr in der (westlichen) Welt, der um das Bürgerwohl, Souverintät, Geschichte und Kultur besorgt war - oder dein Satz ist falsch.
Ich tippe mal auf letzteres.



> und das sind nicht irgendwelche nationalsozialistischen Forderungen



Hmm - mir wäre jedenfalls niemand demokratisches bekannt, der so etwas umgesetzt hätte.



> sondern auch Forderungen von Konservativen, etc..



Nenn mir doch mal ein paar von den "Konservativen, etc..." (nur um ein Bild zu bekommen, was du darunter verstehst)



> Zeige mir die Stelle, wo ich etwas über die Rasse definiert habe.



Hast du nicht. Du hast dich nur für national ausgerichtete, sozialistische Gesetze ausgesprochen.
Eine Definition dessen, wer im Rahmen dieser Regelungen als "Deutscher" zählt, musst du noch nachliefern.

Ich bin gespannt, wie die aussieht.
Nur so als Tipp:
- EU-Bürgern die Arbeitserlaubniss zu verweigern/einzuschränken hätte weitreichende Konsequenzen
- Personen mit deutscher Staatsbürgerschaft aufgrund ihrer ethnischen Abstammung die Arbeitserlaubnis zu verweigern/einzuschränken wäre praktizierter Rassismus
- Personen, die keine EU-Staatsbürgerschaft haben, dürfen in Deutschland nicht oder nur unter Auflagen arbeiten.

Ich bin sehr gespannt, darauf, wie deine Forderung nach einer verschärften Arbeitsverteilung denn nun aussieht.




> Sie reden von Israel, meinen aber die Juden.



Um Formulierungen von dir zu übernehmen: Zeig mir die Stelle, wo hier jemand von Juden spricht. Tut nämlich keiner.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du denkst also, dass alle Hartz 4 empfangenden Migrantenfamilien (denn sonst ginge ja Leistungskürzungen nicht) grundsätzlich ihre Jungen zu Schlägern machen und die Mädchen einsperren?
> Dann setzte mal die deutschen Hartz 4 Familien dagegen und schau nach, wie viele Schulversager, Schläger und Ignoranten die produzieren (klang irgendwie fies , sorry an alle Hartz 4 Empfänger).



... und vor allem der uralte Fehlgedanke, dass man die Situation von Kindern, deren Eltern nichts haben, dadurch verbessern kann (und zwar in eine Richtung, die die Eltern für schlecht halten), dass man den Eltern was wegnimmt?

irgendwer sprach hier von Realitätsverweigerung  



> Ach ja, ist denn die katholische Kirche nicht gegen Geschlechtertrennung?
> Immerhin habe ich noch keinen weiblichen Priester gesehen oder welche, die zumindest verheiratet sind.



Da ließe sich noch einiges mehr finden, bezüglich der fehlenden Säkularisierung in Deutschland...
Aber wenns ums Christentum geht, ist das ja alles nicht so schlimm, wie beim Islam [/zynismus]



> Ach ja, und offensichtlich hast du absolut keine Ahnung, wie viele Deutsche in Frankreich oder Holland leben.
> In Österreich studieren inzwischen so viele Deutsche, dass das Land Ausgleichzahlungen haben will.



Und das nicht ganz zu unrecht. Gelobt sei die deutsche Hochschullandschaft mit all den Segnungen, die ihr Schwarz (und nicht selten Gelb) gebracht hat.
In der Schweiz gibt es übrigens Integrationskurse für Deutsche, gegens "Krüttzi" und für höfliches Benehmen und gepflegte Ausdrucksweise.




martin-albrecht schrieb:


> in schulen sollte übern die partein aufgeklärt werden wor allem in hauptschulen



Schwieriges Pflaster. Politische orientierte Bildung in der Schule ist noch nie gut gegangen. 
Und find mal Lehrer, die in der Lage sind, die Ethik eines aktuellen Sachverhaltes neutral zu behandeln...



> 6 politiker der npd sind aus dem parlament geflogen weil sie zu dumm waren und müll gelabert haben  müsst euch mal selbst informieren was die egsagt haben auf youtube oder so
> also: wählt die piratenpartei



Die hat ja neuerdings auch ehemalige Spitzenkader unter ihren Mitgliedern und afaik keine politischen Ziele gegen Rechts.



Doney schrieb:


> wie stehts denn eig. um förderungen und gelder die migranten zuteil werden? kriegen die irgendwelche hilfestellungen vom staat? falls ja fänd ich das unfair... einwandern kein problem aber wenn dann nur wenn man sie mit den deutschen gleich behandelt...



Wechselnd. Es gibt Hilfsleistungen für Spätaus-/rücksiedler ("Russlanddeutsche"). Es gibt natürlich Hilfen für Flüchtlinge, deren spätere Einbürgerung afaik weiterhin eine wichtige Quelle für die Migranten sind, über die am meisten hergezogen wird. Für Familiennachzügler gibt es afaik keine direkte Unterstützung, für EU-Bürger auch nicht, aber ggf. die üblichen Grundleistungen zur Lebenssicherung. Wer aus nicht EU-Staaten kommt, muss schon für eine längere Aufenthaltsgenehmigung eher was vorweisen, denn dass er was bekommt.
(Integrationsangebote,... sind davon unabhängig Ländersache und schwanken zwischen umsonst, zu bezahlen und inexistent)



hzdriver schrieb:


> Also um meine Ziele zu erreichen , wünsch ich mir die 6% für eine patriotische Partei.
> Ich weis nicht warum ich auf mein Land nicht stolz sein darf ?



Verbietet dir niemand (siehe z.B. Sportereingisse). Nur wenn du deinen Stolz über das Wohlbefinden anderer Stellen möchtest, stößt du auf Ablehnung.



> Auch diese ewige Hetze gegen Rechts , entzerrt nicht den Migrationskonflickt in diesem Land .
> Hier geht es nicht um Massengräber oder Gaskammern ! Solchen Mist würde die Weltgemeinschaft nicht dulden.



Deswegen muss man Leute, die es dulden würden, noch lange nicht in politische Ämter lassen.



> Aber das wir Deutschen im Land bestimmen was passiert , ist schon lange her.



So?
Nimmt man mal die ach so böse EU raus (im Rahmen derer eher Deutschland anderen sagt, was zu tun ist, denn umgekehrt), gibt es in Deutschland eigentlich niemanden, der irgendwas bestimmt und der kein Deutscher ist.



> Ein Auffangbecken für Sozialschmarotzer aller Art , Ruhestätte sämtlicher Mafiaverbände , Ausbildungsort für Terroristen .
> Migrantenstädte ohne Zugriffsmöglichkeiten der Behörden . Minderjährige Totschläger , pöpelnde Türken ect. muss ich nicht wirklich haben !



Ich weiß nicht, was erschreckender ist
- die unzulässigen Verallgemeinerungen
- die unbelebaren Behauptungen
- die Gleichstellung von Mord, organisierter Kriminalität und Hilfsbedürftigen



> Es ist nun aber seit der Einheit immer schlechter geworden statt besser , egal ob SPD oder CDU , von Integration ist seit den 60ziger Jahren nichts zu spüren, glaubt auch keiner drann , wer soll es richten ?



Gute Frage.
Von der NPD hab ich noch keine Lösung für 50 Jahre alte Fehler gefunden.
(Man wär froh, wenn ein Eingeständniss für 70 Jahre alte Fehler käme)
Union&FDP sehen nicht mal ein, dass sie Fehler begangen haben.
Die Linke blickt auf einen einzigen Fehler zurück und bei den Grünen ist man froh, wenn sie sich an ihre Farbe halten.



> Wer weit ab der Großstädte wohnt , oder im elitären grünen Ring davon , hat gut reden , die anderen lässt man im Stich.



Merkwürdig, dass die NPD ausgerechnet im Kaff ihre Anhänger findet, wärend in Innenstädten nicht selten Grün&Linke punkten können...



> Und ehrlich , mir wäre eine politische Regelung lieber, als ein Aufstand oder Putsch bzw. Diktator ala Adolf .



Für einen Putsch braucht man entweder Waffengewalt oder/und einen sehr guten Rückhalt bei sehr großen Teilen der Bevölkerung. Beides wird in Bezug auf die NPD glücklicherweise durch Gesetze bzw. Intelligenz ausreichend begrenzt.


----------



## Poulton (25. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (genaue Statistiken sind schwierig, aber es gibt Schätzungen von über 40 Millionen exkl. Kriegsopfer auf deutscher Seite)


Quelle der Schätzung? 40 Millionen sind mir als die Opfer von Stalin bekannt. Darin mit eingeschlossen die Opfer des Massaker von Katyn. Stalin und Mao haben jeder einzelne für sich mehr Leute auf dem gewissen, wie der Nazisauhaufen.



> Es gab seit dem Ende des dritten Reiches keinen Staat mehr in der (westlichen) Welt, der um das Bürgerwohl, Souverintät, Geschichte und Kultur besorgt war


In der Schweiz war das noch relativ Lange noch nach dem 2. WK der Fall. Spanien unter Franco könnte man auch nennen, auch wenn es dort keine Demokratie war.



> Nenn mir doch mal ein paar von den "Konservativen, etc..." (nur um ein Bild zu bekommen, was du darunter verstehst)


Republikaner(welche eindeutig keine rechtsextreme Partei ist), ein mittlerweile leider sehr kleiner Teil der CDU/CSU, (noch) Bundestagsabgeordneter Henry Nitzsche mit seiner Wählervereinigung.



> Hast du nicht.


"_Hab ich wohl!_"..."_Hast du nicht!_"
Fällt dir was auf? 



> Du hast dich nur für national ausgerichtete, sozialistische Gesetze ausgesprochen.


Wenn das für dich schon sozialistisch ist...



> Eine Definition dessen, wer im Rahmen dieser Regelungen als "Deutscher" zählt, musst du noch nachliefern.


Habe ich hier im Thema schon, schau dir mal den letzten Teil des Beitrages #199 an.



> - EU-Bürgern die Arbeitserlaubniss zu verweigern/einzuschränken hätte weitreichende Konsequenzen


Die da wären? Wenn die EUdSSR die Souveränität so weit einschränkt, dann sollte man eher darüber nachdenken ob man entweder die Zahlung an selbige radikal kürzt oder Nägel mit Köpfen macht und aus diesem Beamten -und Bürokratenapparat austreten.



> - Personen mit deutscher Staatsbürgerschaft aufgrund ihrer ethnischen Abstammung die Arbeitserlaubnis zu verweigern/einzuschränken wäre praktizierter Rassismus


Zeige mir die Stelle, wo ich das von ethnischen Dingen abhängig gemacht habe.



> - Personen, die keine EU-Staatsbürgerschaft haben, dürfen in Deutschland nicht oder nur unter Auflagen arbeiten.


Ich wüsste nicht was dagegen sprechen sollte.



> Um Formulierungen von dir zu übernehmen: Zeig mir die Stelle, wo hier jemand von Juden spricht. Tut nämlich keiner.


Es ist doch nichts neues, das ein nicht geringer Teil derer die sich über die Politik Israels mokiert, selbst Judenhasser sind.


----------



## Bucklew (25. Oktober 2009)

17&4 schrieb:


> Stalin und Mao haben jeder einzelne für sich mehr Leute auf dem gewissen, wie der Nazisauhaufen.


Wieder zuviel Political Incorrect gelesen?


----------



## Poulton (25. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Wieder zuviel Political Incorrect gelesen?


Das für dich der Rote Terror etwas erhebendes, nichts zu verurteilendes ist und das du gerne daran teilgenommen hättest, wissen wir ja bereits. 
Aber ich empfehle dir mal das Archipel Gulag, Schwarzbuch des Kommunismus und andere Bücher zu diesem Thema zu lesen. Die Opferzahlen schwanken zwischen 20 bis 60 Millionen bei Stalin.


----------



## Bucklew (25. Oktober 2009)

17&4 schrieb:


> Das für dich der Rote Terror etwas erhebendes, nichts zu verurteilendes ist und das du gerne daran teilgenommen hättest, wissen wir ja bereits.


Ach ja, wann und wo soll ich das denn gesagt haben? Da warte ich dann doch mal auf die entsprechenden Belege. Ansonsten gebe ich dir den Tipp mal schleunigst aufzuhören solche dreisten Lügen hier zu erzählen.



17&4 schrieb:


> Aber ich empfehle dir mal das Archipel Gulag, Schwarzbuch des Kommunismus und andere Bücher zu diesem Thema zu lesen. Die Opferzahlen schwanken zwischen 20 bis 60 Millionen bei Stalin.


Nun, 20 bis 60 Millionen ist natürlich eine sehr genau Zahl, kann man dann ja für bare Münze nehmen  Angesichts dessen, dass die Zahl der Nazi-Opfer (sogar ohne Kriegsopfer) laut ruyven genau in der Mitte dieser deiner schwankenden Zahlen liegt, lässt deine Behauptung 

"Stalin und Mao haben jeder einzelne für sich mehr Leute auf dem gewissen, wie der Nazisauhaufen." 

ziemlich mies aussehen


----------



## Poulton (25. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Ansonsten gebe ich dir den Tipp mal schleunigst aufzuhören solche dreisten Lügen hier zu erzählen.


Schon allein wie du dich jetzt aufführst, zeigt doch nur, das ich mit dieser Äusserung ins schwarze getroffen habe.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Angesichts dessen, dass die Zahl der Nazi-Opfer (sogar ohne Kriegsopfer) laut ruyven genau in der Mitte dieser deiner schwankenden Zahlen liegt, lässt deine Behauptung
> 
> "Stalin und Mao haben jeder einzelne für sich mehr Leute auf dem gewissen, wie der Nazisauhaufen."
> 
> ziemlich mies aussehen


Nö. Da ich diese Behauptung zu den Opferzahlen die von ruyven getätigt wurde, nirgends wiederfinden konnte und die mir geläufigen Opferzahlen von 6 Millionen doch bedeutend niedriger sind.


----------



## Bucklew (26. Oktober 2009)

17&4 schrieb:


> Schon allein wie du dich jetzt aufführst, zeigt doch nur, das ich mit dieser Äusserung ins schwarze getroffen habe.


Allein das du natürlich keine Belege (wie auch?) für diese dreist Verleumdung hast, zeigt wie Unrecht du hast. Ich bin zwar grundsätzlich eher links ausgerichtet, dennoch liegt mir jede Form des Extremismus (egal ob Rechts oder Links) weit fern. Daher ist es wohl logisch, wenn ich mich wehre, wenn du mich ohne jeglichen Hinweis geschweige denn Beweis in die Nähe von Massenmörder bzw. der Huldigung dieser stellst.

Gute Diskussionskultur sieht anders aus.



17&4 schrieb:


> Nö. Da ich diese Behauptung zu den Opferzahlen die von ruyven getätigt wurde, nirgends wiederfinden konnte und die mir geläufigen Opferzahlen von 6 Millionen doch bedeutend niedriger sind.


6 Millionen? Alleine der Holocaust wird auf 6 Millionen gerechnet. Dabei fehlen also sowohl die Opfer des Krieges, dessen Spätfolgen und natürlich die Frühfolgen, wie Todesopfer während der Machtübernahme.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2009)

17&4 schrieb:


> Quelle der Schätzung?



Sorry, offline&länger her.
Wie man sich unschwer denken kann, ist es mit google so schnell nicht möglich etwas zu "Hitler" und "Opfern" zu finden, das einem auch weiterhilft 



> 40 Millionen sind mir als die Opfer von Stalin bekannt. Darin mit eingeschlossen die Opfer des Massaker von Katyn. Stalin und Mao haben jeder einzelne für sich mehr Leute auf dem gewissen, wie der Nazisauhaufen.



Quellen, die ich kenne, sprechen von gesicherten Zahlen <6 Millionen und schätzen 10-15 Millionen, bis maximal 20 Millionen in Extremfällen, die dann aber bereits die Folgen von Hungersnöten mit drinn haben.
Wo sind deine 40 Millionen her? (mag sein, dass mir das neueste fehlt. Länger her, dass ich mich mit beiden beschäftigt habe und aus der ex-UdSSR kommt ja doch eher mal was neues ans Tageslicht, als aus dem 3. Reich.



> In der Schweiz war das noch relativ Lange noch nach dem 2. WK der Fall. Spanien unter Franco könnte man auch nennen, auch wenn es dort keine Demokratie war.



Ui. Das sind ja mal viele.



> Republikaner(welche eindeutig keine rechtsextreme Partei ist), ein mittlerweile leider sehr kleiner Teil der CDU/CSU, (noch) Bundestagsabgeordneter Henry Nitzsche mit seiner Wählervereinigung.



k.
Es sei angemerkt, dass viele Leute die Reps nicht mehr als konservativ einstufen würden, aber hier gehts eh nicht um die.



> "_Hab ich wohl!_"..."_Hast du nicht!_"
> Fällt dir was auf?



Ja. Du versuchst auf ein klassisches Beispiel fehlender Argumentation in einer Streitigkeit hinzuweisen, obwohl hier gar kein Wiederspruch vorliegt.



> Wenn das für dich schon sozialistisch ist...



Was sind denn staatliche Maßnahmen, die dem Bürger direkt Arbeitsplätze garantieren sollen, sonst?



> Habe ich hier im Thema schon, schau dir mal den letzten Teil des Beitrages #199 an.



Da les ich eine ganze Menge Abneigung gegenüber "Afrikanern", sonst nichts.
Gefragt war nach einer (rechtlich verwertbaren) Definition für "Deutscher".

Ich warte.



> Die da wären? Wenn die EUdSSR die Souveränität so weit einschränkt, dann sollte man eher darüber nachdenken ob man entweder die Zahlung an selbige radikal kürzt oder Nägel mit Köpfen macht und aus diesem Beamten -und Bürokratenapparat austreten.



Die Exportabhängige deutsche Industrie wird es dir ebenso danken, wie die gesamte Tourismuswirtschaft, die gesamten grenznahen Räume,........ 



> Zeige mir die Stelle, wo ich das von ethnischen Dingen abhängig gemacht habe.



Ich wiederhole:
Eine derartige Passage habe ich bei dir bislang nicht beobachtet 

Aber auch keine andere.



> Ich wüsste nicht was dagegen sprechen sollte.



Nichts. Es geht nur darum, dass eine Forderung nach Verschärfung wohl deutlich darüber hinausgehen müsste.



> Es ist doch nichts neues, das ein nicht geringer Teil derer die sich über die Politik Israels mokiert, selbst Judenhasser sind.



Ich lass das mal ohne weitere Quellen so stehen, möchte aber ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass sich dies nicht auf Einzelpersonen und -meinungen hier im Forum übertragen lässt.





17&4 schrieb:


> Nö. Da ich diese Behauptung zu den Opferzahlen die von ruyven getätigt wurde, nirgends wiederfinden konnte und die mir geläufigen Opferzahlen von 6 Millionen doch bedeutend niedriger sind.



Äh - ich weiß ja nicht, auf welchem Stand du bist, aber 6 Millionen Juden + 0.5-1 Million Sinti&Roma + "X" kann ich von jemand in Deutschland lebenden eigentlich als Allgemeinbildung vorraussetzten. (würd ich persönlich zum Bestandteil eines Einbürgerungstests machen)
Im Rahmen einer politischen Diskussion über Rechtsradikalismus könnte man zumindest das Niveau des Wikipedia-Holocaust-Artikels halten (+8 Millionen Russen&Polen). Das macht dann immerhin schon knapp 15 Millionen (und somit mehr, als viele der niedrigeren Stalinschätzungen), ohne die (zugegebenermaßen deutlich schlechter belegten und deswegen weniger bekannten und schwankenden, aber definitiv nicht niedrigen) Zahlen zu Exekutionen in Südosteuropa, die rein politisch Motivierte Vernichtung von Gegnern, das Euthanasieprogramm oder schlichtweg die Zahl der Gefallenen zu bemühen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Oktober 2009)

Die NPD halte ich für politisch so unbedeutend, dass ich keine Einstellung zu ihr haben muss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So als Tipp fürs Leben: Zähl lieber die 1-2 guten Ideen auf (die übrig bleiben, wenn mal die Aktionen streicht, die ohne die negativen Eigenschaften nicht annähernd möglich gewesen wären), als pauschal zu sagen, du würdest die genannten Personen toll finden.


 
Ist ja nicht anders bei den Nazis.
Was für "positive" Dinge haben die denn gemacht?
Autobahnen gebaut?
Tja, um Panzerverbände schneller verlegen zu können. 
Die Familie besonders unter "Schutz" gestellt?
Tja, um mehr arische Bürger "produzieren" zu können. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als Tipp fürs Forum: Die sind sicherlich eine Diskussion wert, aber in einem eigenen Thread


 
Mach mal. 
Und auch gleich mal einen neuen für die neue Regierung. 
Und für Schäuble als Finanzminister extra einen, mal sehen wieviel Geld er dieses Mal über die Grenze schaffen kann. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jein/Nein. Bei Mao sind sowieso keine brauchbaren Statistiken verfügbar und Stalin hat einige Leute nach Sibirien geschickt - aber Hilters Aktionen hatten den Tod von weitaus mehr Menschen zur Folge, als die 6 Millionen, die am häufigsten genannt werden. (genaue Statistiken sind schwierig, aber es gibt Schätzungen von über 40 Millionen exkl. Kriegsopfer auf deutscher Seite)


 
Also, bei Stalin können es in der Tat 40 Millionen gewesen sein, aber nicht bis zum Kriegeende gerechnet sondern über seine gesamte "Wirkungszeit".

Bei Mao gehen die Zahlen extrem weit auseinander. Einige Fälle sprechen gar von 100 Millionen (da fragt man sich, wie so einer in China trotzdem noch ein Volksheld sein kann, wenn er sein Volk umgebracht hatte ).
Andere wiederum von 10 Millionen. 
Aber gesicherte Zahlen gibts einfach nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... und vor allem der uralte Fehlgedanke, dass man die Situation von Kindern, deren Eltern nichts haben, dadurch verbessern kann (und zwar in eine Richtung, die die Eltern für schlecht halten), dass man den Eltern was wegnimmt?
> 
> irgendwer sprach hier von Realitätsverweigerung


 
Das Dilemma bei den Hartz 4 Familien ist ja auch, dass die Kinder sehenm, wie die Eltern leben ohne dafür arbeiten zu müssen. Einige sind da wohl eher bedacht ebenfalls diese Rolle einzunehmen als sich durch Arbeit einen besseren gesellschaftlichen Status zuzulegen.
Die erhöhte Kinderarmut in Deutschland (immer im Verlgeich zu anderen Industrieländern) liegt sicher auch daran, dass mehr Kinder in Hartz 4 Familien und von allein Erziehenden geboren und versorgt werden als von wohlhabenden Eltern.
Da kann man dann auch die Frage stellen, ob Kinderreichtum tatsächlich zur materiellen "Verarmung" führen kann und wie der Staat dagegen steuern will?
Bringen höhere Kinderfreibeträge und mehr Kindergeld wirklich den ärmeren etwas oder doch eher den reicheren?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da ließe sich noch einiges mehr finden, bezüglich der fehlenden Säkularisierung in Deutschland...
> Aber wenns ums Christentum geht, ist das ja alles nicht so schlimm, wie beim Islam [/zynismus]


 
Tja, die islamische Kultur ist eben eine andere als die christliche mit anderen Vorstellungen. Soll sich jeder Muslim denn hier so anpassen, dass er als Christ durchgeht nur damit er nicht mehr diskriminiert wird?
Sehe ich nicht so.
Wir leben in einem Land, das die Religionsfreiheit garantiert und daran sollte man sich auch als Bürger halten. Niemanden diskriminieren, der andere Glaubt als der andere.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von der NPD hab ich noch keine Lösung für 50 Jahre alte Fehler gefunden.
> (Man wär froh, wenn ein Eingeständniss für 70 Jahre alte Fehler käme)
> Union&FDP sehen nicht mal ein, dass sie Fehler begangen haben.
> Die Linke blickt auf einen einzigen Fehler zurück und bei den Grünen ist man froh, wenn sie sich an ihre Farbe halten.


 
Die NPD sieht ja auch nicht ein, dass irgendwelche groben Fehler begangen worden sind.
Nur ein grober Fehler wird akzeptiert, dass man verloren hat. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für einen Putsch braucht man entweder Waffengewalt oder/und einen sehr guten Rückhalt bei sehr großen Teilen der Bevölkerung. Beides wird in Bezug auf die NPD glücklicherweise durch Gesetze bzw. Intelligenz ausreichend begrenzt.


 
Genau, Rückhalt für derartige Ideen gibts nur bei sehr wenigen und vielleicht ein paar, die das nicht zugeben würden.
Aber das Militär könnte nicht so unterwandert werden, dass es sich gegen die Regierung stellen kann.



17&4 schrieb:


> Die da wären? Wenn die EUdSSR die Souveränität so weit einschränkt, dann sollte man eher darüber nachdenken ob man entweder die Zahlung an selbige radikal kürzt oder Nägel mit Köpfen macht und aus diesem Beamten -und Bürokratenapparat austreten.


 
Und was ist mit den Konsequenzen, die dieser Austritt mit sich bringen wird?
Die politische Isolation in Europa?
Die wirtschaftliche Abhängigkeit von anderen Ländern?
Rohstoffe, Energie?
Du weißt ja, der Binnenmarkt ist nicht der Antreiber für unsere Wirtschaft.



17&4 schrieb:


> Es ist doch nichts neues, das ein nicht geringer Teil derer die sich über die Politik Israels mokiert, selbst Judenhasser sind.


 
Na na na, jetzt lehnst du dich aber sehr weit aus dem Fenster.
Ich kritisiere ebenfalls die Politk Israels in einigen Teilen, gerade was die Siedlungspolitik angeht.
Als informierter Bürger ist man in der Lage einzuschätzen. Als Außenstehender kann man sich ein objektives Urteil über die Lage im nahen Osten erlauben.
In Israel gibts genauso wie hier sehr rechtskonservative Parteien, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass sie in Insrael Machtbeteiligung haben. Sie drängen nicht nur nach einer politischen Lösung in Sachen Siedlung sondern beführworten auch eine militärische Lösung.
Meiner Meinung nach sollten sich die gemäßigten politischen Gruppierungen beider Lager annähern. Das würde eher den radikalen auf beiden Seiten den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen.
90% der Palästinenser sind ebenso daran interessiert mit den Israelis zusammen zu leben, wie es 90% der Israelis sind. Leider haben die restlichen 10% die größere Lobby, bzw. die Waffen.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar grundsätzlich eher links ausgerichtet


 
Immer dieses linke Gesocks. 
Sahra Wagenknecht sagt ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum Kapitalismus. 



Bucklew schrieb:


> 6 Millionen? Alleine der Holocaust wird auf 6 Millionen gerechnet. Dabei fehlen also sowohl die Opfer des Krieges, dessen Spätfolgen und natürlich die Frühfolgen, wie Todesopfer während der Machtübernahme.


 
Forderte der zweite Weltkrieg nicht 60 Millionen Tote und rund 100 Millionen Folgetote?
Also insgesamt 160 Millionen Menschen, die unmittelbar oder mittelbar am zweiten WW gestorben sind.


----------



## Woohoo (26. Oktober 2009)

Die Kritik an der Politik Israels wird hier und in Israel gleichermaßen geäußert.
Während in Isreal es normale Kritik ist wird man hier schnell in ein rechtes Lager gesteckt.


Sahra Wagenknecht das stufenlose Rasseweib.  (Ihr "Auftritt" bei H.Schmidt war amüsant.)


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (26. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jemen bietet sich ja inzwischen an, Somalia ist auch eine begehrte Adresse.
> Leider...


 Pakistan ist ja mitlerweile eine gute Adresse für Terroristen.


----------



## Bucklew (26. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Forderte der zweite Weltkrieg nicht 60 Millionen Tote und rund 100 Millionen Folgetote?
> Also insgesamt 160 Millionen Menschen, die unmittelbar oder mittelbar am zweiten WW gestorben sind.


Richtig, allerdings stecken da auch die Toten von Stalin u.A. mit drin. Dennoch sind 6 Millionen Tote durch Hitler sicherlich extrem lächerlich, da sind wir uns einig. Da sorgt eher die Gesinnung für die "Fakten" als was wirklich geschehen ist


----------



## non_believer (26. Oktober 2009)

[x] Ich hasse die NPD und jegliche Nazis

Ich kann das braune Gesocksche nicht mehr sehen und deren bekloppten Parolen gehen mir sowas von auf die Nüsse!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2009)

Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Pakistan ist ja mitlerweile eine gute Adresse für Terroristen.


 
Noch gibt es da ein mehr oder weniger starker Staat, der sich dagegen wehrt.
Das ist im Jemen oder Somalia nicht der Fall.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Richtig, allerdings stecken da auch die Toten von Stalin u.A. mit drin. Dennoch sind 6 Millionen Tote durch Hitler sicherlich extrem lächerlich, da sind wir uns einig. Da sorgt eher die Gesinnung für die "Fakten" als was wirklich geschehen ist


 
Ich hab jetzt nur die nackten Zahlen gesehen.
Man darf nicht vergessen, wie viele Millionen Chinesen Opfer der Japaner geworden sind.
Jedes Land hat da so ihre Leichen im Keller liegen und es ist schade, dass man immer nur auf ein Land zeigt.
Aber das ist für "Sieger" auch leichter als für "Verlierer".


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (27. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Richtig, allerdings stecken da auch die Toten von Stalin u.A. mit drin. Dennoch sind 6 Millionen Tote durch Hitler sicherlich extrem lächerlich, da sind wir uns einig. Da sorgt eher die Gesinnung für die "Fakten" als was wirklich geschehen ist


Man das nenne ich mal Blödsinn was du geschrieben hast.6 Millionen tote (vergaste) Juden soll nicht extrem sein?
1. Hitler hat alle Soldaten(ob unsere oder der Alliierten zuverantworten).
2.Zu den vergasten Juden kommen noch Schwule ,Behinderte, usw.
Das dritte Reich ist einfach nur widerlich gewesen .


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2009)

Zu Punkt eins.
Was ist mit dem Überfall Japans auf die USA?
Den Krieg im Pazifik kannst du nicht Adolf in die Schuhe schieben.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (27. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Zu Punkt eins.
> Was ist mit dem Überfall Japans auf die USA?
> Den Krieg im Pazifik kannst du nicht Adolf in die Schuhe schieben.


 Immerhin war Japan ein Verbündeter des Dritten Reichs.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2009)

Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Immerhin war Japan ein Verbündeter des Dritten Reichs.


 
Aber erst später.


----------



## TheWitcher79 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ist das nicht egal wer nun wen und wieviel umgebracht hat ? Fakt ist, dass der 2 WK ein Verbrechen an der Menscheit war ! Und obwohl ich mich als Deutscher nicht schuldig für dieses Verbrechen fühle, könnte ich niemals eine "Partei" wählen, welche offenbar dieses Verbrechen verhöhnt und abstreitet. Der Staat sollte Parteien solcher Gesinnung verbieten ! Artikel 5 und 8 GG sollten dahingehend angepasst werden. (Meine Meinung gem. Art.5 GG)^^


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (27. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber erst später.


 Nein seit   November 1936  haben Deutschland und Japan ein  Antikominternpakt unterzeichnet. Und vier Tage nach dem *japanischen* Angriff - verkündete Adolf Hitler als *Verbündeter* des *japanischen* Reiches die deutsche Kriegserklärung an die USA.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2009)

Ja, vier Tage später.
Also *später*.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (27. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, vier Tage später.
> Also *später*.


Aber warum woll?Weil sie schon Verbündete waren.
(Nein seit November 1936 haben Deutschland und Japan ein Antikominternpakt unterzeichnet. )


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2009)

Aber immer noch später.


----------



## Woohoo (27. Oktober 2009)

Verbündet seit 1936. Bei der Kriegserklärung passt das "später". Aber es ging ja um das Verbündet sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2009)

Nö, gings nicht.


----------



## Woohoo (27. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt  
Hitler hat Japan ja nicht befohlen die USA anzugreifen von daher kann man die Gefallenen nicht mit auf sein Konto zählen.


----------



## Opheliac (27. Oktober 2009)

Die genaue Opferzahl ist eh unbestimmt. Polen hat ihre Zahl erst nach unten korrigiert.

70 Jahre nach Kriegsbeginn zählt Polen seine Opfer - DIE WELT - WELT ONLINE

kreuz.net*? Weniger Opfer*? aber viele Täter
20 Minuten Online - 200 000 polnische Kriegsopfer weniger - Hintergrund


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Oktober 2009)

Habe eben diesen Thread gefunden.
Ist echt ne Bereicherung hier die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen zu erfahren 

Erstmal vorweg :
In letzter bin, sagen wir mal nicht gerade negativ auf die NPD eingestellt gewesen. Aber ich bin auf keinen Fall rechtsradikal oder so.
Aber jetzt mal ein ganz neutrale Frage :

Wie findet ihr die Situation, dass ich mich als waschechter Berlin definitiv *nicht* mehr abends nach Wedding traue. 
Dort leben sehr sehr viele Ausländer bzw. in Deutschland geborene Leute mit ausländischen Eltern oder so 

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

Keine Ahnung, wenn ich in Berlin bin, fahre ich nur vom Hotel zum Kongresszentrum und in das Regierungsviertel, woanders war ich noch nie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr die Situation, dass ich mich als waschechter Berlin definitiv *nicht* mehr abends nach Wedding traue.
> Dort leben sehr sehr viele Ausländer bzw. in Deutschland geborene Leute mit ausländischen Eltern oder so
> 
> Wie ist eure Meinung dazu ?



Traurig.
Die Frage ist nur, warum du dich da nicht mehr hintraust. Eigene Erfahrung?

Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis (der in Berlin nicht gerade klein ist), trifft diese Bezeichnung höchstens auf 4 Personen zu.
Davon verlassen drei aber altersbedingt eh nicht mehr am abend die unmittelbare Umgebung ihrer Wohnung (wenn sie überhaupt rausgehen) und die vierte ist Kurier-Leserin...
Vom Rest wüsste ich nicht, dass er ein Problem mit Wedding&nachts hätte (bzw. kein besonderes. 1,60m, wenig muskulös, umso attraktiver und weiblich ist nachts&allein allgemein vorsichtig  )
Zugegebenermaßen stehen die meisten auch nicht vor der Frage. Was sollte man da schon nachts wollen? 


P.S.:
Falls du eine Diskussion über Ausländerkriminalität anstrebst, sei dir der entsprechende Thread dazu empfohlen - da passt es einfach besser.

P.P.S.:
Da andere vermutlich eh eine solche Diskussion daraus machen, bitte ich vorerst alle Teilnehmer dieses Threads darum, diesen Diskussionsfaden nicht mit anderen zusammen zu quoten. *Lizenz zum Doppelposten verteil*
Das ersparrt mir im Falle einer nötigen Verschiebung bequem 15-30 Minuten Arbeit.


----------



## Wanderer (4. November 2009)

Schlimm, schlimm, wie viele Nazis es hier in diesem Forum gibt!


----------



## ghostadmin (4. November 2009)

Jaaah, von 206 Teilnehmern finden 7,66% die NPD wirklich klasse. Sin echt ne Menge.


----------



## Doney (4. November 2009)

ich hab heut gelesen, dass deutschland aufgrund des geburtendefizites und der steigenden lebenserwartung bald auf die migranten angewiesen ist... also dass kein rentner NPD wählen sollte  ... was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. November 2009)

Das deutsche Rentenkonzept ist auch mit Migranten nicht zu retten.
Ein System, dass darauf angewiesen ist, dass jeder neue Jahrgang größer ist, als der letzte, kann nunmal nicht funktionieren (jedenfalls nicht mit unserem Gesundheitssystem). Endloses Wachstum gibt es höchstens in den Köpfen von Wirtschaftstheoretikern, die Realität ist endlich.

Fakt ist aber, dass sich ein erheblicher Anteil der Migranten in Deutschland befindet, weil die Wirtschaft Arbeitskräfte wollte - und an den Verhältnissen hat sich bis heute nichts geändert.


----------



## ole88 (4. November 2009)

Fakt ist das ein Politiker sich nicht offen über die Ausländerpolitik äussern darf ohne das er sich gleich bei den juden oder sonstwem entschuldigen muss.
Fakt ist auch das eigentlich jeder Ausländer der ncht arbeitet, staatshilfe abkassiert und faul ist ausgewiesen gehört, die arbeitende Bevölkerung ist vollkommen ok und so sollte es auch sein.
Fakt ist wir dürfen keine kirchen in einem musslimischen land bauen aber in europa darf jede religion sich austoben wie sie es will, ein minarett neben dem anderen.
Und dann noch sagen ihr sscheiß deutschen danke das ihr für mich arbeiten geht ich bekomm von eurem Staat alles in den Arsch geschoben.

Ich bin weder rechts noch NPD anhänger aber so kann es nicht weiter gehen in Deutschland mit dieser Ausländer politik. Hoffentlich ändert sich das irgendwann mal.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (4. November 2009)

Wanderer schrieb:


> Schlimm, schlimm, wie viele Nazis es hier in diesem Forum gibt!



ehm soll das ein Scherz sein oder was?
Begründe das doch mal woran machst du das denn fest...???
Ansonsten ist das für mich nur ein Phrase...


----------



## derLordselbst (5. November 2009)

Richtige Nazis haben hier im Thread jedenfalls nicht die Hosen runtergelassen, nur jede Menge Stammtischparolengröler.


----------



## ole88 (5. November 2009)

ich hab die ganzen seiten nicht gelesen war glaub ich auch ganz gut, nur ich hoffe du siehst das so wie ich denn das ist kein stammtischgeblubber


----------



## Pokerclock (5. November 2009)

Bevor wir zu stark in ein untereres Gesprächsniveau abstreifen, möchte ich eins klar stellen.

Wenn Gewisse Sachverhalte als "Fakt ist" dargestellt werden, sind auch entsprechende Verweise zu bringen in Form von Links oder anderer Quellenangaben. Egal wie "selbstverständlich" einem das vorkommen mag. Wer sich nicht daran halten will und weiter munter drauf los behauptet muss mit Konsequenzen in Form von Punkten rechnen.


----------



## hzdriver (5. November 2009)

NPD , DVU , Reps  ect. ? Fangt doch mal wo anders an mit der Recherche ! Warum findet sich nach 64 Jahren  immer noch Nationalismus in den Köpfen der Menschen ? Was ist überhaupt nationales Denken . Warum ist es so unterschiedlich in den Länder ein Patriot zu sein , Amerika - Deutschland ? Was hat das mit Fremdenfeindlichkeit zu tun ?
Hat das feindseelige Denken gegen Ausländer überhaupt was mit nationalen Denken zu tun oder gibt es da andere Faktoren ?
Wie viele Deutsche sind gegen die Ausländerpolitik in diesem Land ? Wie viele geben das zu ? Wie viele , wie Sarazin , gehen damit in die Öffentlichkeit ?
Warum wird heute diese Ausländerpolitik von einer Minderheit stark unterstützt und polarisiert und von der Masse wiederwillig mit getragen ?
Oder anders , was wollen die hier wenn Sie mein Land , meine Kultur , meine Religion , mein Wissen nicht teilen wollen ? 
Nur wegen dem Euro und der sozialen Absicherung müssen die nicht europäiche Sozialkassen plündern.
Integrieren wollen die sich doch gar nicht und nützen tun sie ganz Europa nicht , Sie sind Ballast den Ihr eigenes Land nicht will und braucht. Ungebildet , Neidisch , Hemmungslos = Gefährlich !

Und nun kommt wieder mit dem Quotenausländer in allen möglichen Stellungen , Fakt bleibt das 80% von denen Sozialfälle sind .

Gruß an die Linken , auch Ihr müsst das mit bezahlen , FALLS Ihr in Arbeit steht ! Wer das gerne tun will , kann doch jederzeit welche bei sich privat auf nehmen und verpflegen . Aber nicht die Allgemeinheit einspannen , die das nicht möchte ! Gäste sind das schon lang nicht mehr !

mfg

PS: regt Euch ab , konzentriert Euch auf die Hintergründe !


----------



## ole88 (5. November 2009)

pokerdock, wenn frauen nicht deutscher herkunft bei uns im rathaus friseur gutscheine bekommen und unserein muss a geld fürn friseur zahlen, ähm ja irgendwie ist das doch toll oder?

Und dann noch sagen ihr sscheiß deutschen danke das ihr für mich arbeiten geht ich bekomm von eurem Staat alles in den Arsch geschoben.  So etwas darf man sich anhören von russen, die leben hier zum teil in parasdisischen zuständen, ich kann mit 25 noch keinen A8 fahren, koisch irgendwas mach ich wohl falsch.

und schau dich doch mal um in wievielen dörfern minarrets gebaut werden obwohl die bevölkerung dagegen protestiert hat oder tut. dürfen wir eine kirche woanderst bauen? nicht das ich wüsste. brauchst du da auch einen beweis?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2009)

hzdriver schrieb:


> NPD , DVU , Reps ect. ? Fangt doch mal wo anders an mit der Recherche ! Warum findet sich nach 64 Jahren immer noch Nationalismus in den Köpfen der Menschen ? Was ist überhaupt nationales Denken . Warum ist es so unterschiedlich in den Länder ein Patriot zu sein , Amerika - Deutschland ? Was hat das mit Fremdenfeindlichkeit zu tun ?


 
Amerika ist ein Einwandererland. Dort kommen seit hunderten von Jahren Menschen aus allen Teilen der Welt zusammen und leben gemeinsam. Was sie verbindet ist eine Nation, die ihnen den Zusammenhalt gibt.
Wenn du mal miterlebt hast, wie solche Menschen in New York oder anderswo eingebürgert werden oder entsprechnede Feste feiern, dann kannst du auch verstehen, warum der Patriotismus dort sehr ausgeprägt ist, ohne fremdenfeindlich zu wirken, denn Fremde waren das alle mal.



hzdriver schrieb:


> Und nun kommt wieder mit dem Quotenausländer in allen möglichen Stellungen , Fakt bleibt das 80% von denen Sozialfälle sind .


 
Das kannst du sicher gleich mit Quellenangaben belegen? 



hzdriver schrieb:


> Gruß an die Linken , auch Ihr müsst das mit bezahlen , FALLS Ihr in Arbeit steht ! Wer das gerne tun will , kann doch jederzeit welche bei sich privat auf nehmen und verpflegen . Aber nicht die Allgemeinheit einspannen , die das nicht möchte ! Gäste sind das schon lang nicht mehr !
> 
> PS: regt Euch ab , konzentriert Euch auf die Hintergründe !


 
Öhm, welche Hintergründe. 
Dass du fremdenfeindlich eingestellt bist, das kann man herauslesen.



ole88 schrieb:


> pokerdock, wenn frauen nicht deutscher herkunft bei uns im rathaus friseur gutscheine bekommen und unserein muss a geld fürn friseur zahlen, ähm ja irgendwie ist das doch toll oder?


 
Sowas gibts, höre ich zum ersten Mal. 



ole88 schrieb:


> Und dann noch sagen ihr sscheiß deutschen danke das ihr für mich arbeiten geht ich bekomm von eurem Staat alles in den Arsch geschoben. So etwas darf man sich anhören von russen, die leben hier zum teil in parasdisischen zuständen, ich kann mit 25 noch keinen A8 fahren, koisch irgendwas mach ich wohl falsch.


 
Das sind immer die Minderheiten, die von kriminellen Dingen leben, ich kenne niemanden, der so lebt.



ole88 schrieb:


> und schau dich doch mal um in wievielen dörfern minarrets gebaut werden obwohl die bevölkerung dagegen protestiert hat oder tut. dürfen wir eine kirche woanderst bauen? nicht das ich wüsste. brauchst du da auch einen beweis?


 
Weils in Deutschland Religionsfreiheit gibt, also kann jede Glaubensgemeinschaft einen Antrag stellen für ein entsprechendes Gebäude. Mich stört das nicht, es gibt ja genug Kirchen hier und auch Synagogen oder Buddhatempel oder sonst was.
Acjh ja, schau mal hier rein. KLICK
Da kannst du dich informieren, wie viele christliche Kirchen es in der Türkei gibt und das sind viele.
Dass es in muslimischen Ländern wie Saudi Arabien keine christlichen Kirchen gibt, liegt halt daran, dass es dort keine Religionsfreiheit gibt, es sind totalitäre Regime, da kann man das auch nicht erwarten.


----------



## ole88 (5. November 2009)

kann gut sein das es in der türkei kirchen gibt, aber sind wir ein schlaraffenland nur weil wir demokratie und kein regime haben? 
also minderheiten würd ich das nicht nennen, hab mir schon des öfteren anhören müssen wie russen über deutschland reden. 
und ja sowas gibts hat mich auch aus den socken gehauen wie ich das mit den gutscheinen gehört habe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> kann gut sein das es in der türkei kirchen gibt, aber sind wir ein schlaraffenland nur weil wir demokratie und kein regime haben?


 
Wir haben eine Demokratie und entsprechende Lebensfreiheiten.
Willst du wieder ein totalitäres Regime haben, damit keiner Kirchen bauen kann?
Ist es das, das dich an der Demokratie stört, dass sie auch für die gilt, die herkommen und nicht nur für die, die schon da sind?



ole88 schrieb:


> also minderheiten würd ich das nicht nennen, hab mir schon des öfteren anhören müssen wie russen über deutschland reden.


 
Ich wie gesagt noch nie, man kennt solche Fälle aus dem Fernsehen, aber das sind halt Mindheiten. Es gibt auch genug Deutsche, die das gleiche machen.



ole88 schrieb:


> und ja sowas gibts hat mich auch aus den socken gehauen wie ich das mit den gutscheinen gehört habe.


 
Ich noch nie, bist du dir sicher, dass das nicht örtlich und zeitlich begrenzt ist?


----------



## Pokerclock (5. November 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> pokerdock, wenn frauen nicht deutscher herkunft bei uns im rathaus friseur gutscheine bekommen und unserein muss a geld fürn friseur zahlen, ähm ja irgendwie ist das doch toll oder?
> 
> Und dann noch sagen ihr sscheiß deutschen danke das ihr für mich arbeiten geht ich bekomm von eurem Staat alles in den Arsch geschoben.  So etwas darf man sich anhören von russen, die leben hier zum teil in parasdisischen zuständen, ich kann mit 25 noch keinen A8 fahren, koisch irgendwas mach ich wohl falsch.
> 
> und schau dich doch mal um in wievielen dörfern minarrets gebaut werden obwohl die bevölkerung dagegen protestiert hat oder tut. dürfen wir eine kirche woanderst bauen? nicht das ich wüsste. brauchst du da auch einen beweis?



Wie ich sehe möchtest du in diesem Thread gerne deinen Frust abladen. Kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Dein Frust dient aber keiner objektiven Diskussionsgrundlage und da komme ich dann als Mod ins Spiel. Wenn deine Beiträge weiterhin derart polemisch daher kommen, wird das zu Konsequenzen führen. 

In diesem Sinne nochmal meine letzte Bitte, mit der Ermahnung lieber aus dem Thread zu bleiben. Frust abladen, OK - aber nicht hier.


----------



## ole88 (5. November 2009)

ich habe weder frust noch hab ich hier diesen abgeladen, aber wenn es fakten sind die ich genannt habe, oder ist es etwa nicht so das sich der großteil der migranten die nicht arbeiten einen faulen lenz machen? wir nehmen jeden auf in detuschland, kannst du mir mal erklären mit welchem geld in zukunft das gezahlt werden soll? mit unserem wohl kaum mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ich habe weder frust noch hab ich hier diesen abgeladen, aber wenn es fakten sind die ich genannt habe, oder ist es etwa nicht so das sich der großteil der migranten die nicht arbeiten einen faulen lenz machen?
> 
> Diese "Fakten" kannst du aber nicht belegen, und wenn ja, dann mach das bitte mal.
> Würde mich z.B. sehr interessieren. Ich kenne viele Ausländer hier und *jeder* von denen hat einen Job.
> ...


 
Wir sind ein Einwandererland, wie viele in Westeuropa. Das ist einerseits sehr gut, da es die kulturelle Vielfalt belebt und ich mag es, abends mal indisch oder japanisch Essen zu können. Ich finde es gut, wenn man arabische Kunstwerke anschauen oder mit afrikanischen Menschen reden kann.
Dass darunter immer ein paar sind, die unser System ausnutzen, wird man nicht verhindern können, aber deswegen gleich alle zu beschuldigen halte ich für falsch.
Stell dir mal vor, niemand hätte Deutschland nach den 2WW geholfen das Land wieder aufzubauen. Wo wären wir heute?
Oder die westlichen Länder hätten es an die Russen verschachert. Gesamtdeutsche DDR?
Nein, danke.


----------



## ole88 (5. November 2009)

ja ich hab doch auch nichts gegen kutlurvielfalt, absolut nicht. ich weiß nicht ganz wo du lebst aber hier in oberfranken leben halt nun mal sehr viele migranten die auf staatshilfe leben, und soweit ich weiß sind das gesamtdeutschland auch so um die 60% wenn nicht mehr, ich sehs ja ein das wenn man innot ist in ein anderes land flüchtet aber warum arbeitet man dann nicht in diesem? will die sprache nicht lernen? jeder der arbeitet oder etwas für die gesellschaft tut ist in meinen augen willkommen, aber mir gehts rein um die menschen die die gesellschaft ausnutzen, mehr nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2009)

Das sind aber eben nicht so viele, wie du immer darstellen willst.
Dass in deiner Gegend so viele Leben, ist halt blöd und dass du damit ein einseitiges Weltbild bekommst, auch, aber kein Grund anzunehmen, dass es in ganz Deutschland genauso ist wie bei dir.
Schau dir Neukölln in Berlin an, dort ist der Ausländeranteil über 80% und auch die Kriminalität ist dort recht hoch, aber das sind extreme Konzentrationen, das lässt sich nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## ole88 (5. November 2009)

kann sein das es nicht so viele sind, nur wie du sagtest wenn 100leut dastehen und einer sagt ihr seid dumm, dann sinds hinterher alle die das sagten, leider ist dies so, und auch leider kenn ich es nicht anderst das viele auf staatshilfe leben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> kann sein das es nicht so viele sind, nur wie du sagtest wenn 100leut dastehen und einer sagt ihr seid dumm, dann sinds hinterher alle die das sagten, leider ist dies so, und auch leider kenn ich es nicht anderst das viele auf staatshilfe leben.


 
Du darfst das eben nicht verallgemeinern. Wenn du persönlich soche Erfahrungen gesammelt hast, dann ist das für dich natürlich bedauerlich, aber es ist eben nicht die Mehrheit,
Die Merheit versucht sich hier zu integrieren, man nimmt eben die Vorteile beider Kuluten und sucht sich das Beste heraus. 
Sie suchen sich Jobs, oder machen sich selbstständig, sie versuchen ihre Familien zu ernähren und sie auf das weitere Leben vorzubereiten. Gleichzeitig versuchen sie auch noch Traditionen zu bewahren, zu erhalten oder dem neuen Leben hier anzupassen.
Wenn eine muslimische Frau ein Kopftuch trägt, dann ist das nicht immer nur deshalb, weil sie dazu gezwungen wird, sondern weil sie das aus traditionellen Gründen tragen möchte, überlässt es aber ihren Töchtern, selbst darüber zu entscheiden, ob sie das auch machen wollen oder eben nicht.


----------



## JePe (5. November 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was sie verbindet ist eine Nation, die ihnen den Zusammenhalt gibt.
> Wenn du mal miterlebt hast, wie solche Menschen in New York oder anderswo eingebürgert werden oder entsprechnede Feste feiern, dann kannst du auch verstehen, warum der Patriotismus dort sehr ausgeprägt ist, ohne fremdenfeindlich zu wirken, denn Fremde waren das alle mal.



Klick.

Das Problem in Deutschland ist nicht so sehr ein Mangel an Nationalstolz und Patriotismus. Es ist eher ein Mangel an _deutschem_ Nationalstolz und Patriotismus.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das kannst du sicher gleich mit Quellenangaben belegen?



Das und wie ueberproportional haeufig Auslaender oder Personen mit Migrationshintergrund straffaellig werden, ohne nennenswerten Schulabschluss, Ausbildung oder Arbeit bleiben und Transferleistungen empfangen, hatte ich hier und andernorts mit diversen Quellen (OECD, PKS, Statistisches Bundesamt etc) belegt. Wenn man die Grundrechenarten beherrscht, muss man vor dem Hintergrund der demographischen Entwicklung nicht Uri Geller heissen, um zu erkennen, wohin die Reise geht. Siehe auch die Einschaetzung des Bezirksbuergermeisters von Berlin-Neukoelln. Der uebrigens der S-, nicht NPD angehoert.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sind immer die Minderheiten, die von kriminellen Dingen leben, ich kenne niemanden, der so lebt.



In bestimmten Ethnien ist kriminell zu sein keine Ausnahme und sind Kriminelle keine Minderheit mehr. Das liegt an diversen Dingen, auch am kulturellen Background und der individuellen Sicht darauf, was kriminell ist (die Schwester wegen unangemessenen Verhaltens zu tranchieren wird zuweilen von ganzen Familien nicht als zu beanstanden, geschweige denn kriminell angesehen). Am vorgeblich rassistischen deutschen Staat, dessen zur Selbstkasteiung neigende Buerger nicht genug fuer die zusehends groesser werdende Zahl von Personen mit Migrationshintergrund tun, liegt es mit Sicherheit nicht. Andernfalls haette ich fuer diese These - genau. Eine Quellenangabe.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn eine muslimische Frau ein Kopftuch trägt, dann ist das nicht immer nur deshalb, weil sie dazu gezwungen wird, sondern weil sie das aus traditionellen Gründen tragen möchte, überlässt es aber ihren Töchtern, selbst darüber zu entscheiden, ob sie das auch machen wollen oder eben nicht.



Ich bin sicher dass es fuer eine 10jaehrige gar nichts schoeneres gibt, als ein Kopftuch und ein bis zu den Fuessen reichendes Kleid zu tragen. Vor allem im Hochsommer duerfte die Euphorie grenzenlos sein.

Bist Du als 10jaehriger einmal in der Woche beichten gegangen? Ach, das Beduerfnis hattest Du nicht? Wenn eine 10jaehrige ein Beduerfnis verspuert, sich zu verhuellen, ist in ihrer Familie schon unglaublich viel schiefgegangen. Das dann auch noch zur kulturellen Eigenheit verklaeren und mit Religionsfreiheit alimentieren zu wollen, ist an Zynismus nur noch schwer zu ueberbieten. Vielleicht sollten ja lieber die Muslime Keuschheitsguertel tragen, anstatt von den Muslima die vollstaendige Verhuellung zu verlangen?

Welcome to Planet Mittelalter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Bist Du als 10jaehriger einmal in der Woche beichten gegangen? Ach, das Beduerfnis hattest Du nicht? Wenn eine 10jaehrige ein Beduerfnis verspuert, sich zu verhuellen, ist in ihrer Familie schon unglaublich viel schiefgegangen. Das dann auch noch zur kulturellen Eigenheit verklaeren und mit Religionsfreiheit alimentieren zu wollen, ist an Zynismus nur noch schwer zu ueberbieten. Vielleicht sollten ja lieber die Muslime Keuschheitsguertel tragen, anstatt von den Muslima die vollstaendige Verhuellung zu verlangen?
> 
> Welcome to Planet Mittelalter.


 
Sie trägt ein Kopftuch, kein Ganzkörpercondom. 
Außerdem kenne ich keine 10jährige, der man ein Kopftuch überzieht.
Darüber hinaus legitimiert es die Religionsfreiheit, was ich wann wie oft tragen darf. Einer Ordensschwester verbietet man es auch nicht, ihre Uniform außerhalb ihrer Zeit zu tragen.
Und wieso ist in einer Familie viel schief gelaufen, wenn eine muslimische Frau ein Kopftuch tragen will. Es gibt Fälle, da passiert das noch im hohen Alter. 
Andere Frauen nehmen das Kopftuch nach der Heirat ab.

Pauschalisiere und verallgemeinere nicht immer so, das nervt ungemein. 
Und krinimell in dem Sinne des Gesetzes natürlich, ist doch logisch. Wenn einer mit Drogen dealt, klaut oder ander ausraubt/umbringt, dann gehört erin den Knast, darüber muss man doch nicht reden, genauso wenig über Morde in Familien, ganz gleich welcher Motivation sie unterlegen.


----------



## JePe (5. November 2009)

Du hast davon gesprochen, es waere den Toechtern ueberlassen. Diese Frage habe ich hypothetisch mit "Ja" beantwortet und gegengefragt, "warum" ein Kind ein Kopftuch tragen wollen koennte?

Scheinbar kennst Du die Antwort auch nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Du hast davon gesprochen, es waere den Toechtern ueberlassen. Diese Frage habe ich hypothetisch mit "Ja" beantwortet und gegengefragt, "warum" ein Kind ein Kopftuch tragen wollen koennte?
> 
> Scheinbar kennst Du die Antwort auch nicht.


 
Aus traditioneller Weise, ich hatte es beantwortet, aber offensichtlich scheinst du die Post nicht richtig zu lesen.


----------



## JePe (5. November 2009)

Doch. Und diesem "Argument" schon ein Post zuvor entgegengehalten, dass ich religioese Gefuehle / traditionelle Verwurzelung bei einem *Kind* nicht gelten lasse - weil ein *Kind* noch nicht annaehernd in der Lage ist, abgewogen zu entscheiden, welche Rolle Religion und Tradition in seinem Leben spielen sollen und wieviel Platz diesen Dingen einzuraeumen ist. Weshalb ich in so einem Fall auch eher Indoktrination durch die Familie vermute.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Doch. Und diesem "Argument" schon ein Post zuvor entgegengehalten, dass ich religioese Gefuehle / traditionelle Verwurzelung bei einem *Kind* nicht gelten lasse - weil ein *Kind* noch nicht annaehernd in der Lage ist, abgewogen zu entscheiden, welche Rolle Religion und Tradition in seinem Leben spielen sollen und wieviel Platz diesen Dingen einzuraeumen ist. Weshalb ich in so einem Fall auch eher Indoktrination durch die Familie vermute.


 
Also müsste man deiner Meinung nach auch die Eltern bestrafen, die ein Kind katholisch oder evangelisch erziehen, es mit in die Kirche nehmen und eine Konfirmation für das Kind anstreben (wie heißt das bei den Papst Leuten?). Genauso muss man also auch die bestrafen, die kirchlich heiraten wollen, da man das für den Trauschein ja nicht braucht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Das Problem in Deutschland ist nicht so sehr ein Mangel an Nationalstolz und Patriotismus. Es ist eher ein Mangel an _deutschem_ Nationalstolz und Patriotismus.



Dafür haben wir einen überschus an arischem "National"stolz, der sich leider oft als deutscher Nationalstolz ausgibt und somit jegliche diesbezügliche Aktionen ein schlechtes Licht rückt.
Um mal wieder ans eigentliche Thema zu erinnern: Die NPD stellt eine zentrale Anlaufstelle für Leute da, die dieses Problem verursachen.



> Das und wie ueberproportional haeufig Auslaender oder Personen mit Migrationshintergrund straffaellig werden, ohne nennenswerten Schulabschluss, Ausbildung oder Arbeit bleiben und Transferleistungen empfangen, hatte ich hier und andernorts mit diversen Quellen (OECD, PKS, Statistisches Bundesamt etc) belegt. Wenn man die Grundrechenarten beherrscht, muss man vor dem Hintergrund der demographischen Entwicklung nicht Uri Geller heissen, um zu erkennen, wohin die Reise geht.



Was du bislang schuldig geblieben bist (und was -seitdem Schäuble das Ministerium gewechselt hat- in dieser Detailgenauigkeit wohl auch nicht so schnell nicht verfügbar sein wird), ist eine Statistik, die belegt, dass Ausländer oder Personen mit Migrationshintergrund ohne nenneswerten Schulabschluss, Ausbildung und Arbeit, die von Transferleistungen leben signifikant häufiger straffällig werden, als nicht-Migranten, ohne nenneswerten Schulabschluss, Ausbildung und Arbeit, die von Transferleistungen leben (und idealerweise in ihrer Jugend aus dem gewohnten Umfeld gerissen und in eine ihnen fremde, ggf. feindliche Umgebung gerieten). Ohne diese Statistik ist deine These eines unabänderbaren Zusammenhanges zwischen Kriminialität und kulturellen Wurzeln ("genetischen" träfe es eher, denn die von dir genannten Personen weichen nicht selten massiv von der Kultur in ihrem Heimatland ab) aber eben genau nur das: Eine These.



> In bestimmten Ethnien ist kriminell zu sein keine Ausnahme und sind Kriminelle keine Minderheit mehr.



Für diese quantitive Aussage hätte ich gerne eine Statistik nachgereicht.
(und bin gespannt, ob sich eine Ethnie findet, die zahlreich genug ist, um überhaupt getrennt -und repräsentativ- erfasst zu werden und die zu über 50% aus Kriminellen besteht)



> Ich bin sicher dass es fuer eine 10jaehrige gar nichts schoeneres gibt, als ein Kopftuch und ein bis zu den Fuessen reichendes Kleid zu tragen. Vor allem im Hochsommer duerfte die Euphorie grenzenlos sein.



Hast du schonmal ein leichtes, luftiges, langes Kleidungsstück unter knallender Sonne getragen?
so als Tipp: Es hat seinen Grund, warum dieser Kleidungstyp ausgerechnet in den heißesten Regionen der Erde und bei beiden Geschlechtern beliebt ist



> Wenn eine 10jaehrige ein Beduerfnis verspuert, sich zu verhuellen, ist in ihrer Familie schon unglaublich viel schiefgegangen....





JePe schrieb:


> Doch. Und diesem "Argument" schon ein Post zuvor entgegengehalten, dass ich religioese Gefuehle / traditionelle Verwurzelung bei einem *Kind* nicht gelten lasse - weil ein *Kind* noch nicht annaehernd in der Lage ist, abgewogen zu entscheiden, welche Rolle Religion und Tradition in seinem Leben spielen sollen und wieviel Platz diesen Dingen einzuraeumen ist. Weshalb ich in so einem Fall auch eher Indoktrination durch die Familie vermute.



Frage: Wenn ein 10 jähriger eine Kette mit Kruzifix trägt und wöchentlich in der Kriche betet (am Ende gar Messdiener ist), ist dann deiner Meinung nach auch "unglaublich viel schiefgegangen", wurde er von seiner Familie in abzulehnder Weise "indoktriniert"?

(und wo liegt eigentlich die Grenze zwischen "indoktrinieren", "erziehen" und "Wertevermittlung"?)


P.S.:
Anzumerken wäre noch, dass der Islam keinen Kopftuchzwang für Kinder kennt, ich glaube mich sogar an eine explizite Ausnahme zu erinnern, der zu folge Kinder (und 10 Jahre ist selbst nach sehr, sehr traditionellen/alten Vorstellungen nicht volljährig) nicht unter die Regeln fallen, die für Erwachsene vorgesehen sind. (falls Muslime anwesend sind, die mit den Schriften besser vertraut sind, können sie ja mal die entsprechende Fatwa raussuchen. Aufgrund diverser Übersetzungen, Interpretationen und des allgemein unüblichen Satzbaus kommt man mit Suchmaschienen leider nicht sehr weit)


----------



## Bucklew (5. November 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Das und wie ueberproportional haeufig Auslaender oder Personen mit Migrationshintergrund straffaellig werden, ohne nennenswerten Schulabschluss, Ausbildung oder Arbeit bleiben und Transferleistungen empfangen, hatte ich hier und andernorts mit diversen Quellen (OECD, PKS, Statistisches Bundesamt etc) belegt.


Ich dachte die PKS unterscheidet nicht nach Migrationshintergrund oder nicht - wie kann sie dann Beleg dafür sein, dass Leute mit Migrationshintergrund häufiger straffällig werden?


----------



## JePe (5. November 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also müsste man deiner Meinung nach auch die Eltern bestrafen, die ein Kind katholisch oder evangelisch erziehen(...)



Definiere "katholisch oder evangelisch". An Dingen wie Naechstenliebe habe ich nichts auszusetzen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genauso muss man also auch die bestrafen, die kirchlich heiraten wollen, da man das für den Trauschein ja nicht braucht.


 
 10jaehrige heiraten eher selten. Im islamischen Umfeld mag das anders aussehen (Eigentor-Alarm?).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dafür haben wir einen überschus an arischem "National"stolz, der sich leider oft als deutscher Nationalstolz ausgibt und somit jegliche diesbezügliche Aktionen ein schlechtes Licht rückt.



Fuer diesen Ueberschuss haette ich gerne eine Quelle oder einen sonstigen geeigneten Beleg.

Und "in ein schlechtes Licht" rueckt die Vokabeln National(ohne Anfuehrungszeichen)stolz und Patriotismus (letztgenanntes Wort fehlt in Deinem Rundumschlag eigenartigerweise) nicht dieser nebuloese, von Dir noch belastbar zu beziffernde Teil der Bevoelkerung, sondern Fanatiker, die die Wirklichkeit nicht mehr erkennen (nicht einmal dann, wenn man sie ihnen als anklickbaren Link darreicht), sondern in typischer Antifa-Betriebsblindheit Faschisten nur dann als solche durchgehen lassen, wenn sie glatzkoepfig sind und Springerstiefel tragen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um mal wieder ans eigentliche Thema zu erinnern: Die NPD stellt eine zentrale Anlaufstelle für Leute da, die dieses Problem verursachen.



In Deiner scheibenfoermigen Welt vielleicht, ja. In der Realitaet ist die NPD nur ein Auffangbecken (von vielen) fuer Menschen, die die zugrundeliegenden Probleme von der "Mainstreampolitik" und ihrer Umarmungsrhetorik nicht reflektiert sehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was du bislang schuldig geblieben bist



Zum x-ten Male: OECD, PKS, Statistisches Bundesamt. Hier und anderswo zur Genuege verlinkt. Was man nun noch braucht, ist Prozentrechnung: wieviele Auslaender, Personen mit Migrationshintergrund und wieviele Native gibt es; wie hoch in Prozent ist jeweils der Anteil an Straffaelligen, Unterqualifizierten und Leistungsempfaengern. Auch als Biologiestudent muesstest Du das eigentlich hinkriegen?

Was der boese Rollstuhlfahrer mit alledem zu tun hat, ist mir schleierhaft. Und will ich, ehrlich gesagt, auch lieber gar nicht wissen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für diese quantitive Aussage hätte ich gerne eine Statistik nachgereicht.



Ich habe hier oft genug mit Statistiken und Quellen um mich geworfen: ich finde, jetzt bist erst mal Du dran.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Frage: Wenn ein 10 jähriger eine Kette mit Kruzifix trägt und wöchentlich in der Kriche betet (am Ende gar Messdiener ist), ist dann deiner Meinung nach auch "unglaublich viel schiefgegangen", wurde er von seiner Familie in abzulehnder Weise "indoktriniert"?



Falls der Messdiener ausserdem ein verklemmter Soziopath und religioeser Fanatiker ist und von seiner Familie zu alledem dressiert wurde, waehrend dieselbe Familie die Schwester des Messdieners ermutigt hat wie eine Shclampe* zu leben: ja. Nur wird das wohl eher selten vorkommen und ist das bloederweise hier nicht das Thema.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> so als Tipp: Es hat seinen Grund, warum dieser Kleidungstyp ausgerechnet in den heißesten Regionen der Erde und bei beiden Geschlechtern beliebt ist



So als Tipp: Deutschland liegt in Mitteleuropa und damit in einer gemaessigten Klimazone. Davon, dass die von mir beschriebene Art der Kleidung witterungunabhaengig zu beobachten ist, mal ganz abgesehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anzumerken wäre noch, dass der Islam keinen Kopftuchzwang für Kinder kennt(...)



Dann kannst Du als Islamgelehrter h. c. mir gewiss auch erklaeren, warum dieses "Kleidungsstueck" bei weiblichen Vertreterinnen dieser Glaubensrichtung so auffallend haeufig anzutreffen ist?

P.P.S. Ein "Kruzifixketten"-Zwang seitens der evangelischen oder katholischen Kirche ist mir uebrigens auch nicht bekannt. Dir?

*Warum wird dieses Wort zensiert?!


----------



## der Türke (5. November 2009)

*SRY* FÜR Doppel Post Bitte löschen...!


----------



## der Türke (5. November 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> pokerdock, wenn frauen nicht deutscher herkunft bei uns im rathaus friseur gutscheine bekommen und unserein muss a geld fürn friseur zahlen, ähm ja irgendwie ist das doch toll oder?
> 
> Und dann noch sagen ihr sscheiß deutschen danke das ihr für mich arbeiten geht ich bekomm von eurem Staat alles in den Arsch geschoben.  So etwas darf man sich anhören von russen, die leben hier zum teil in parasdisischen zuständen, ich kann mit 25 noch keinen A8 fahren, koisch irgendwas mach ich wohl falsch.
> 
> und schau dich doch mal um in wievielen dörfern minarrets gebaut werden obwohl die bevölkerung dagegen protestiert hat oder tut. dürfen wir eine kirche woanderst bauen? nicht das ich wüsste. brauchst du da auch einen beweis?




Ich weiss Zwar nicht wo du wohnst und wie die gegen sind.
Aber Hartz 4 ist kein pardasicher zustand.
Und du redest von Minareten als hättest du je eine gesehen in Deutschland! 
Was ich absulut nicht verstehe ist das mit der Kirche es gibt 1500 Kirchen in der Türkei............( die auch unter Denkmalschutz stehen)

Natürlich Stehe der NPD auf Kriegsfuß und bin der erste der Gegen sie in die Schlacht zieht.



> 10jaehrige heiraten eher selten. Im islamischen Umfeld mag das anders aussehen (Eigentor-Alarm?).



Kannst du mir mal erklären was das mit Islam zu tun hat? da bin ich aber neugierig


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Definiere "katholisch oder evangelisch". An Dingen wie Naechstenliebe habe ich nichts auszusetzen.


 
Muss man das wirklich definieren, Religion?
Kinder werden von Eltern zur Kirche gezwungen, gerade bei den christlichen Rechten ist das sehr zu beobachten. Da schleppt man die kleinen zum Gottesdienst, drückt ihren Lehren von wegen einzigen Gott rein und dass soll weniger verwerflich sein als ein Mädchen ein Kopftuch überzuziehen?



JePe schrieb:


> 10jaehrige heiraten eher selten. Im islamischen Umfeld mag das anders aussehen (Eigentor-Alarm?).


 
Wer redet denn von 10jährigen. 
Du musst endlich auch mal einsehen, dass auch andere Religionen nicht nur Vorteile haben, gerade das Christentum ist nicht wirklich besser als der Islam.
Ich muss da nur mal ein Zimmer weiter schauen. Meine Frau und ich haben kirchlich geheiratet, weil ihre Eltern das so toll finden, mit Kirche, Brautkleid, Hochzeitskutsche, Pastor, und den ganzen unsinnigen Zeugs halt.
Sie selbst hätte auch drauf verzichten können.
Also wurde sie im Prinzip von ihren Eltern zur kirchlichen Hochzeit gezwungen. Wo ist also der Unterschied?
Dass sie hätte nein sagen können?
Nee, sie konnte nicht nein sagen.
Ist wie mit dem Urbayer, der seinem Sohn "erklärt", dass man in Bayern nur CSU wählen kann, während dieser seinen ersten Wahlschein bekommen hat.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (5. November 2009)

Oh je! Fast schon rechtsradikale propaganda von einigen, und abgrundtiefer hass gegen die Rechten auf der anderen seite...

Leute, ums mal kurz zu machen : "Warum rechts oder links? Ich hab doch auf jeder seite einen arm, eine hand und ein bein!" Will heißen : "Mich interessieren weder rechte noch linke radau-brüder!" Die Rechten nimmt sowieso kaum einer ernst, und das gleiche sollte auch für die Linken gelten! Halt dich von beiden fern, damit fährt man immer am besten. Und sprüche wie : "Ich hasse Ausländer!" und "Ich hasse Nazis!" sind im grunde genommen, genau das gleiche! Denk mal drüber nach... 
Wer die vielen rechtschreibfehler in diesen text findet, kann diese auf sein punkte-konto gutschreiben...

Mfg Grell_Sutcliff


----------



## JePe (5. November 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal erklären was das mit Islam zu tun hat? da bin ich aber neugierig



Nein, erklaeren kann ich Dir das nicht. Ich muss aber -leider- darauf bestehen, dass Zwangsehen, auch solche mit Kindern, in der islamischen Welt nicht unueblich sind.

Ansonsten verweise ich da auf Buecher von Deinem Landsmann (?) Ahmet Toprak - "Auf Gottes Befehl und mit dem Worte des Propheten…" (Auswirkungen des Erziehungsstils auf die Partnerwahl und Eheschliessung tuerkischer Migranten der zweiten Generation in Deutschland) und "Das schwache Geschlecht - die tuerkischen Maenner." (Zwangsheirat, haeusliche Gewalt, Doppelmoral der Ehre) oder auf Serap Cileli.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Muss man das wirklich definieren, Religion?
> Kinder werden von Eltern zur Kirche gezwungen, gerade bei den christlichen Rechten ist das sehr zu beobachten. Da schleppt man die kleinen zum Gottesdienst, drückt ihren Lehren von wegen einzigen Gott rein und dass soll weniger verwerflich sein als ein Mädchen ein Kopftuch überzuziehen?



Ja, man muss es definieren und konkretisieren. An einer Erziehung, der christliche Werte zugrundeliegen, habe ich -wie ja schon gesagt- nichts auszusetzen.

Und Nein, das Kopftuch als Kleidungsstueck, dass Erkaeltungen verhindern soll, ist natuerlich nicht zu beanstanden. Wenn aber die Tochter bis zur Geschlechtslosigkeit vermummt wird (und das ist der tiefere Sinn dieser Textilien), gleichzeitig aber der Sohn als kleiner Pascha aufgebaut wird, der den angeblich so verhassten westlichen Lebensstil in vollen Zuegen geniesst, dann ist das ein Problem.

Solange Teile der muslimischen Gemeinde in Deutschland behaupten, sie wuerden das Grundgesetz respektieren (was eher der Minimalkonsens sein sollte), gleichzeitig aber den Gleichheitsgrundsatz und die Wuerde der Frau in "ihren" vier Waenden mit Fuessen treten, ist der von Dir konstruierte Vergleich unertraeglich. Vor allem den Opfern gegenueber.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also wurde sie im Prinzip von ihren Eltern zur kirchlichen Hochzeit gezwungen. Wo ist also der Unterschied?
> Dass sie hätte nein sagen können?
> Nee, sie konnte nicht nein sagen.



Doch, haette sie. Und im Gegensatz zu mancher Muslima haette sie es garantiert unbeschadet ueberlebt.


----------



## der Türke (5. November 2009)

> Doch, haette sie. Und im Gegensatz zu mancher Muslima haette sie es garantiert unbeschadet überlebt.


Das nehme ich als Propaganda! und als eine Beleidigend. Und ich finde dich sehr Ignorant und intolerant!

Wieso ich darauf komme? 
Weil in Deutschland Wie erinnern uns Inzucht Betrieben wurde die Details lass ich mal aus. Nur so viel er hat sie 40 Jahre in ein Bunker gesperrt und 7 Kinder mit ihr gezeugt.

Von 8 Millionen Menschen gibt es halt ein Paar Psychopathen. 
Nur weil es von denn Medien so sehr aufgeheizt wurde ist es so weit verbreitet.


Und hör auf es mit Den Islam im Verbindung zu bringen ich wette mit dir du hast keine Ahnung davon!


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Nein, erklaeren kann ich Dir das nicht. Ich muss aber -leider- darauf bestehen, dass Zwangsehen, auch solche mit Kindern, in der islamischen Welt nicht unueblich sind.


 
Und dort, wo sie beschlossen werden, werden sie auch vom Staat nicht anerkannt. 



JePe schrieb:


> Ansonsten verweise ich da auf Buecher von Deinem Landsmann (?) Ahmet Toprak


 
Öhm, ich habe die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft (zumindest zeige ich das am Flughafen, wenn ich nach meinem Pass gefragt werde).
Meine zweite Staatsbürgerschaft muss ja keiner wissen. 



JePe schrieb:


> "Auf Gottes Befehl und mit dem Worte des Propheten…" (Auswirkungen des Erziehungsstils auf die Partnerwahl und Eheschliessung tuerkischer Migranten der zweiten Generation in Deutschland) und "Das schwache Geschlecht - die tuerkischen Maenner." (Zwangsheirat, haeusliche Gewalt, Doppelmoral der Ehre) oder auf Serap Cileli.


 
Jep, das Buch kenne ich, sehr interessanter Schmöker. 
Nicht unbedingt korrekt, aber unterhaltend.



JePe schrieb:


> Ja, man muss es definieren und konkretisieren. An einer Erziehung, der christliche Werte zugrundeliegen, habe ich -wie ja schon gesagt- nichts auszusetzen.


 
Ich rede aber nicht von christlichen Werten, solche Werte gibts auch in anderen Religionen.
Ich rede vom Zwang, dass man den Kindern (oder wem auch immer) Inhalte der Bibel eindrücken will. Davon gibts leider eine Menge und man hat deswegen Genozid begannen.
Muss ich erwähnen, welcher Serbenführer derzeit vor dem internationalen Gerichtshof in Den Haag vor Gericht steht und was man ihm vorwirft.
Der kann froh sein, dass er nur vor Gericht steht und nicht von den Leuten geschnappt wurde, die er getötet hat.



JePe schrieb:


> Und Nein, das Kopftuch als Kleidungsstueck, dass Erkaeltungen verhindern soll, ist natuerlich nicht zu beanstanden. Wenn aber die Tochter bis zur Geschlechtslosigkeit vermummt wird (und das ist der tiefere Sinn dieser Textilien), gleichzeitig aber der Sohn als kleiner Pascha aufgebaut wird, der den angeblich so verhassten westlichen Lebensstil in vollen Zuegen geniesst, dann ist das ein Problem.


 
Wieder muss ich dagegenreden.
Wie kommst du darauf, dass das grundsätzlich der Fall ist?
Hast du direkten Kontakt zu Schäube oder der NSA? 
Denkst du nicht eher, dass eine normale Familie genauso als Muslim leben kann wie als Christ? Sind junge Türken den gewaltbereiter als junge Deutsche?
Ich denke nicht, eine gute Bildung sorgt für Toleranz, dafür, dass man weniger Vorurteile hat.



JePe schrieb:


> Solange Teile der muslimischen Gemeinde in Deutschland behaupten, sie wuerden das Grundgesetz respektieren (was eher der Minimalkonsens sein sollte), gleichzeitig aber den Gleichheitsgrundsatz und die Wuerde der Frau in "ihren" vier Waenden mit Fuessen treten, ist der von Dir konstruierte Vergleich unertraeglich. Vor allem den Opfern gegenueber.


 
Du kannst also in die Wände eines jeden muslimischen Migranten schauen und weißt, dass sie ihre Frauen schlagen, in Kopftücher und Burkas zwängen, die Mädchen einsperren und die Jungen zur Kriminalität raten? 

Mehr Vorurteile hast du nicht? 
Chinesen essen Hunde, ist ja echt mal eine Gemeinheit, die armen Tiere. 

Also kann ich davon ausgehen, dass jeder Deutsche in seinen vier Wänden
in Wirklichkeit ein Nazi ist, der eigentlich alle Ausländer in Lager deportieren will?
Dass Christen nur deswegen im Irak und in Afghanistan sind, weil sie das Land und die Menschen missionieren wollen?



JePe schrieb:


> Doch, haette sie. Und im Gegensatz zu mancher Muslima haette sie es garantiert unbeschadet ueberlebt.


 
Nein, hätte sie nicht, das hätte zu einer Zerrüttung geführt, dessen Ausmaß nicht erkennbar ist, daher hat sie es gemacht.


----------



## JePe (5. November 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Das nehme ich als Propaganda!



Der Verweis auf "Ehrenmorde" ist fuer Dich Propaganda? Aha. Ich will´s mal so ausdruecken:



der Türke schrieb:


> Und ich finde dich sehr Ignorant und intolerant!


 


der Türke schrieb:


> Weil in Deutschland Wie erinnern uns Inzucht Betrieben wurde die Details lass ich mal aus. Nur so viel er hat sie 40 Jahre in ein Bunker gesperrt und 7 Kinder mit ihr gezeugt.


 
 24 Jahre. Und es war Oesterreich, nicht Deutschland.



der Türke schrieb:


> Und hör auf es mit Den Islam im Verbindung zu bringen ich wette mit dir du hast keine Ahnung davon!


 
 Mag sein, dass ich ihn nicht kenne / verstehe (das meine ich sogar ernst). Bemerkenswert finde ich aber, dass Etliche seiner Glaeubigen ihn scheinbar auch nicht verstehen (auch ernst gemeint).

@quantenslipstream:

Du solltest darauf achten, wen ich zitiere. Die ersten drei von Dir aufgegriffenen Punkte haben nicht Dich adressiert. Das macht den Unsinn, den Du geschrieben hast, zwar nicht weniger unsinnig (ich jedenfalls kann an haeuslicher Gewalt, Zwangsverheiratung und einer geschlechterabhaengigen Zwei-Klassen-Parallelgesellschaft ueberhaupt nichts "unterhaltendes" finden - aber vermutlich fehlt mir da einfach Deine quasiempirische Erfahrung als Doerfler), aber immerhin ansatzweise verstaendlich.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich rede vom Zwang, dass man den Kindern (oder wem auch immer) Inhalte der Bibel eindrücken will. Davon gibts leider eine Menge und man hat deswegen Genozid begannen.



Wann haben in der juengeren Vergangenheit deutsche Kinder oder Jugendliche Genozide veruebt? Irgendwie bin ich da wohl nicht auf dem Laufenden; in der PKS habe ich auch keine Hinweise auf derlei finden koennen. Aber die ist ja auch, wie von Dir schon konstatiert, rassistisch motiviert.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Muss ich erwähnen, welcher Serbenführer derzeit vor dem internationalen Gerichtshof in Den Haag vor Gericht steht und was man ihm vorwirft.



Noe, musst Du nicht. Weil Serbenfuehrer weder in der deutschen PKS auftauchen noch NPD-Mitglieder sind.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich rede aber nicht von christlichen Werten, solche Werte gibts auch in anderen Religionen.



Stimmt, sogar im Islam. Bloederweise nur fuer die, die im richtigen "Haus" wohnen. Und wir Unglaeubigen tun das nicht. Aber damit entfernen wir uns dann so sehr vom Topic, dass Du dazu gerne einen eigenen Thread oeffnen darfst. Dem ich aber keine all zu hohe Lebenserwartung voraussage.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass das grundsätzlich der Fall ist?





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst also in die Wände eines jeden muslimischen Migranten schauen und weißt, dass sie ihre Frauen schlagen, in Kopftücher und Burkas zwängen, die Mädchen einsperren und die Jungen zur Kriminalität raten?



Nein, tue ich nicht. Deshalb spreche ich ja auch von Teilen der muslimischen Gemeinschaft in Deutschland. Das nennt man Differenzierung.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sind junge Türken den gewaltbereiter als junge Deutsche?



Der Statistik nach sind junge Tuerken / Deutsche mit tuerkischem Hintergrund sogar eindeutig gewaltbereiter- und taetiger als native Deutsche.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, eine gute Bildung sorgt für Toleranz, dafür, dass man weniger Vorurteile hat.



Ja, im Idealfall tut sie das. Was aber, wenn man in der Mehrheit ist oder in der naechsten Generation in der Mehrheit sein wird? Wenn es also keinen Grund gibt, sich zu bilden und tolerant zu sein, weil man ja die Minderheit von Nativen immer weiter verdraengen kann? Wenn es viel bequemer, einfacher, eintraeglicher und cooler ist sich als konkret krasser Moechtegerngangster zu inszenieren, der die deutschen Shclampen flachlegt und dem Schutzmann den Mittelfinger zeigt?

Und Nein, das ist keine xenophobe Wahnvorstellung: Klick. Interessant (und unbequem) wird´s ab Seite 10.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, hätte sie nicht, das hätte zu einer Zerrüttung geführt, dessen Ausmaß nicht erkennbar ist, daher hat sie es gemacht.



Bei Muslima fuehrt derlei immer wieder zu koerperlicher Zerruettung mit Todesfolge. Ich wuerde das als ein klitzekleines bisschen schlimmer bezeichnen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream:
> Du solltest darauf achten, wen ich zitiere. Die ersten drei von Dir aufgegriffenen Punkte haben nicht Dich adressiert. Das macht den Unsinn, den Du geschrieben hast, zwar nicht weniger unsinnig (ich jedenfalls kann an haeuslicher Gewalt, Zwangsverheiratung und einer geschlechterabhaengigen Zwei-Klassen-Parallelgesellschaft ueberhaupt nichts "unterhaltendes" finden - aber vermutlich fehlt mir da einfach Deine quasiempirische Erfahrung als Doerfler), aber immerhin ansatzweise verstaendlich.


 
Dann musst du auch mal deine Zitate richtig kennzeichen und wieso sollte ich nicht auf ein Zitat antworten sollen, das nicht direkt an mich gerichtet ist? 
Darf ich das nicht, verbietest du das irgendwie?

Ich habe das Buch teilweise gelesen und wieso nimmst du an, dass es genauso gewesen ist, wie geschrieben?
Warst du dabei, als es entstanden ist, warst du dabei, als es zu den Dingen kam, die dort beschrieben sind?
Könnte auch sein, dass dort einige Textpassagen dazugekommen sind, die das ganze "unterhaltsamer" machen.
Wenn du außerdem Posts richtig lesen und verstehen könntest, dann wüsstest du, dass der Grinse Smiley eine signifikante Ausdrucksweise beinhaltet, aber soweit scheinst du ja nicht überlegen zu können.

Du scheinst darüber hinaus auch in einer extrem großen Stadt zu leben, wenn du mich als Dörfler bezeichnest (ein Dörfler könnte sich glatt beleidigt fühlen).
Ich bitte mir mehr Respekt gegenüber den Dörfler zu zeigen, viele haben dort schon Strom und waren sogar schon mal in einer Boutique gesehen.



JePe schrieb:


> Wann haben in der juengeren Vergangenheit Deutsche Kinder oder Jugendliche Genozide veruebt? Irgendwie bin ich da wohl nicht auf dem Laufenden; in der PKS habe ich auch keine Hinweise auf derlei finden koennen. Aber die ist ja auch, wie von Dir schon konstatiert, rassistisch motiviert.


 
Tja, die NPD Anhänger sind offensichtlich der Meinung, dass Deutsche noch nie eine Genozid verübt haben.



JePe schrieb:


> Stimmt, sogar im Islam. Bloederweise nur fuer die, die im richtigen "Haus" wohnen. Und wir Unglaeubigen tun das nicht. Aber damit entfernen wir uns dann so sehr vom Topic, dass Du dazu gerne einen eigenen Thread oeffnen darfst. Dem ich aber keine all zu hohe Lebenserwartung voraussage.


 
Solange du dort nicht postest, wird das ein sehr informativer und lehrreicher Thread werden. 



JePe schrieb:


> Nein, tue ich nicht. Deshalb spreche ich ja auch von Teilen der muslimischen Gemeinschaft in Deutschland. Das nennt man Differenzierung.


 
Komisch, klingt aber bei dir immer so, als wenn du alle meinst.
Vielleicht kennst du ja auch einfach keine anderen als die, die du immer so kritisert und vorverurteilst.
Versuch doch mal andere kennen zu lernen, es gibt Millionen musilimische Menschen in diesem Land. 



JePe schrieb:


> Der Statistik nach sind junge Tuerken / Deutsche mit tuerkischem Hintergrund sogar eindeutig gewaltbereiter- und taetiger als native Deutsche.


 
Dafür hast du bestimmt jetzt hervorragende Quellen, oder?
Wieso aber liest man dauernd von Deutschen, die Leute am Bahnsteig zu Tode prügeln und in diversen Handy Videos sind auch deutlich mehr Deutsche zu sehen.



JePe schrieb:


> Bei Muslima fuehrt derlei immer wieder zu koerperlicher Zerruettung mit Todesfolge. Ich wuerde das als ein klitzekleines bisschen schlimmer bezeichnen.


 
Tja, aber das sind eben genau solche Ausnahmen, wie es sie auch in deutschen/christlichen Familien gibt.


----------



## JePe (6. November 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe das Buch teilweise gelesen und wieso nimmst du an, dass es genauso gewesen ist, wie geschrieben?



Ich habe keinen Grund, das Gegenteil zu vermuten. Wieso masst Du Dir an, dem Autor eines Buches (dass Du "teilweise" gelesen hast) und Angehoerigen des fraglichen Kulturkreises Inkompetenz und / oder Luege zu unterstellen? Nur weil dass, was er schreibt, nicht in Dein Weltbild passt? Und hat Frau Cileli auch Wahnvorstellungen oder hetzt gegen ihre Landsleute?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du scheinst darüber hinaus auch in einer extrem großen Stadt zu leben, wenn du mich als Dörfler bezeichnest (ein Dörfler könnte sich glatt beleidigt fühlen).



Die Auskunft, Du kaemst aus einem Dorf, stammt von Dir.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, die NPD Anhänger sind offensichtlich der Meinung, dass Deutsche noch nie eine Genozid verübt haben.



Bla, bla, bla. *Welchen Genozid haben nativ deutsche Heranwachsende in der juengeren Vergangenheit begangen oder begehen ihn in der Gegenwart?* Denn ueber diesen Zeitraum reden wir (ich jedenfalls). Falls Du lieber ueber die Geschichte plauschen willst - gerne. Aber dann bitte nicht nur ueber ein Dutzend Jahre Anfang des 20sten Jahrhunderts und nicht nur ueber zentraleuropaeische Geschichte (denn diese Dinge wurden nicht von den Kirchen betrieben oder mit Religion alimentiert). Und vor allem nicht in diesem Thread und mit mir.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solange du dort nicht postest, wird das ein sehr informativer und lehrreicher Thread werden.



Aber bitte an die Quellenangaben denken. Danke!



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dafür hast du bestimmt jetzt hervorragende Quellen, oder?



Jeppa. Eine weitere Quelle war im vorherigen Post sogar verlinkt. Ich habe aber nicht ernsthaft erwartet, dass Du sie eines Blickes wuerdigst.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso aber liest man dauernd von Deutschen, die Leute am Bahnsteig zu Tode prügeln und in diversen Handy Videos sind auch deutlich mehr Deutsche zu sehen.



Serkan und Spyridon klingt fuer mich nicht wirklich deutsch. Und Handyvideos sind fuer mich keine belastbare Quelle (es sei denn, Du koenntest sie in ausreichender Zahl und mit nachpruefbaren Angaben bereitstellen).

Da das hier nur noch ein Argumente-Ping-Pong nach dem "immer zweimal mehr wie Du"-Prinzip ist und eine Annaeherung an die Position des jeweils Anderen nicht zu erwarten ist: EOD.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. November 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Fuer diesen Ueberschuss haette ich gerne eine Quelle oder einen sonstigen geeigneten Beleg.



Ich verweise dann einfach mal auf die ersten ~8 Seiten dieses Threads.
Wenn die dir nicht als Beleg dafür ausreichen, dass es in Deutschland eine breite Front gegen Nationalismus&Patriotismus gibt, weil für viele Leute der Unterschied zwischen Leuten, die Stolz auf Deutschland sind und Leuten, die Stolz auf eine deutsche "Rasse" sind, kaum erkennbar ist. Beziehungsweise: Weil ein zu großer Teil der Handlungen, die einen Stolz auf die Nation Deutschland ausdrücken wollen, von Leuten begangen werden, die sich über ihren Stolz auf eine bestimmte Volksgruppe (die genaue Abgrenzung schwankt mit dem IQ der sie anwendenden) und vor allem über den Hass auf alle anderen definieren.
Deswegen sehe ich eher ein Übermaß an "arischem" "National"stolz (d.h. einen Stolz, der sich überhaupt nicht über die Nation Deutschland definiert, auch wenn er "deutsch" an jeder Ecke betont), keinen Mangel an deutschem Nationalstolz.

(rein subjektiv könnte ich noch hinzufügen, dass es an etwas, dass in meinen Augen eh keinen Wert hat, in meinen Augen auch nie mangeln kann. Aber etwas, dass Vorurteile gegenüber anderen schürt -und das tut Rechtsradikalismus in Bezug auf Patriotismus- ist ganz schnell "zu viel")



> Und "in ein schlechtes Licht" rueckt die Vokabeln National(ohne Anfuehrungszeichen)stolz und Patriotismus (letztgenanntes Wort fehlt in Deinem Rundumschlag eigenartigerweise)



Das "fehlt", weil es nach der Quelle für Online-Diskussionen (wiki  ) und auch nach meiner Meinung ~synonym ist.
Es gibt zwar Definitionen, die zwischen beidem unterscheiden, aber imho ist der durchschnittliche Unterschied zwischen beiden Begriffen kleiner, als die Bandbreite der Definitionen für jeden einzelnen - solange also nicht jemand im Rahmen dieser Diskussion auf einen bestimmten Unterschied besteht, sehe ich keinen signifikanten Unterschied.



> sondern in typischer Antifa-Betriebsblindheit Faschisten nur dann als solche durchgehen lassen, wenn sie glatzkoepfig sind und Springerstiefel tragen.



Offtopic-Anmerkung: "Die" "Antifa" hat i.d.R. auch keinerlei Probleme damit, "Scheitel" in Lackschüchen zu Zeigen, dass unwillkommen sind.




> In Deiner scheibenfoermigen Welt vielleicht, ja. In der Realitaet ist die NPD nur ein Auffangbecken (von vielen) fuer Menschen, die die zugrundeliegenden Probleme von der "Mainstreampolitik" und ihrer Umarmungsrhetorik nicht reflektiert sehen.



1. Beleidigungen unterlassen
2. Wenn du Abstreitest, dass die NPD Rechtsradikale anzieht: Diverse z.B. Untersuchungsberichte, Artikel, Bücher lesen - selbst wenn man sich auf staatliche Quellen beschränkt, kann man sehr viele Abende damit füllen.
3. Wenn du ernsthaft andeuten willst, dass (stellv.) Bundesvorsitzende, die vom Verfassungsschutz "mehrfach als „Neonazi“[19], „Rechtsextremisten“.[20] und „Protagonisten des Neonazi-Lagers“[21]" bezeichnet wurden und die öffentlich vor Gericht die Meinung vertreten, dass im ** Birkenau nie jemand vergast wurde und die Warschauer Juden im Ghetto selbst schuld hatten, für eine Parteiideologien stehen, die nichts weiter als "ein Auffangbecken fuer Menschen, die die zugrundeliegenden Probleme von der "Mainstreampolitik" und ihrer Umarmungsrhetorik nicht reflektiert sehen" ist, dann solltest du dir vielleicht überlegen, ob das hier das richtige Forum ist. Oder auch nur das richtige Land.
Holocaustleugner (und Leute, die sich für selbige einsetzen) sollen z.B. im Iran auf deutlich mehr Anerkennung stoßen.



> Zum x-ten Male: OECD, PKS, Statistisches Bundesamt. Hier und anderswo zur Genuege verlinkt. Was man nun noch braucht, ist Prozentrechnung: wieviele Auslaender, Personen mit Migrationshintergrund und wieviele Native gibt es; wie hoch in Prozent ist jeweils der Anteil an Straffaelligen, Unterqualifizierten und Leistungsempfaengern. Auch als Biologiestudent muesstest Du das eigentlich hinkriegen?



Als Naturwissenschaftler bin ich vor allem dazu in der Lage, zwischen einer Kausalität und einer Korrelation zu unterscheiden. Was du mit deinen selten in einen direkten Bezug setzbaren Links tatsächlich belegt hast, ist noch nicht einmal letzteres.
Was du hier öffentlich behauptest und das mit einer Aussage, die zu Volksverhetzung tendiert, ist ersteres.



> Ich habe hier oft genug mit Statistiken und Quellen um mich geworfen: ich finde, jetzt bist erst mal Du dran.



[mod]Es ist mir herzlich egal, was du findest. Wer Behauptungen aufstellt, ist in der Beweislast - nicht umgekehrt.[/mod]





> Falls der Messdiener ausserdem ein verklemmter Soziopath und religioeser Fanatiker ist und von seiner Familie zu alledem dressiert wurde, waehrend dieselbe Familie die Schwester des Messdieners ermutigt hat wie eine Shclampe* zu leben: ja. Nur wird das wohl eher selten vorkommen und ist das bloederweise hier nicht das Thema.



Stimmt. Das Thema waren kleine Mädchen, die ein ggf. religiöses Symbol tragen und von denen wir nicht wissen, ob sie verklemmte Soziopathen, religiöse Fanatiker oder/und von ihrer Familie dressiert sind, geschweige denn, dass wir irgendetwas über etwaige Geschwister wissen.
Da du also offensichtlich das Tragen von ggf. islamischen Symbolen bereits ohne weitere Kenntnisse als negativ einstufst, das Tragen von definitiv christlichen Symbolen aber nicht, stellt sich ganz klar die Frage:
Warum?




> Dann kannst Du als Islamgelehrter h. c. mir gewiss auch erklaeren, warum dieses "Kleidungsstueck" bei weiblichen Vertreterinnen dieser Glaubensrichtung so auffallend haeufig anzutreffen ist?



Aus dem gleichen Grund, warum christliche Symbolik bei gläubigen Christen so auffallend häufig anzutreffen ist?
(Anm.: Ich bin Naturwissenschaftler und bestenfalls Agnostiker. Also frag mich nicht, wieso Gläubige gläubig sind und irgendwelche z.T. sehr kuriosen Handlungen durchführen. Ich kann das auch nur als "gegeben" hinnehmen und wenig qualitative Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Religionen feststellen)



> P.P.S. Ein "Kruzifixketten"-Zwang seitens der evangelischen oder katholischen Kirche ist mir uebrigens auch nicht bekannt. Dir?



Nein.



> *Warum wird dieses Wort zensiert?!



Vermutlich, weil es zu den Wörtern zählt, bei denen sich niemand denken konnte, dass es irgend einen Zusammenhang gibt, in dem es sinnvoll/angemessen verwendet werden könnte.
Ich muss sagen, auf meiner Seite hat sich das auch nach lesen dieses Posts nicht geändert.





JePe schrieb:


> Und Nein, das Kopftuch als Kleidungsstueck, dass Erkaeltungen verhindern soll, ist natuerlich nicht zu beanstanden. Wenn aber die Tochter bis zur Geschlechtslosigkeit vermummt wird (und das ist der tiefere Sinn dieser Textilien), gleichzeitig aber der Sohn als kleiner Pascha aufgebaut wird, der den angeblich so verhassten westlichen Lebensstil in vollen Zuegen geniesst, dann ist das ein Problem.



Ein Kleidungsstück zu 100% einem geschlecht zuzuordnen und zeitgleich zu behaupten, es für den Träger geschlechtslos machen, kann einer gewissen Ironie nicht entbehren. 



> Doch, haette sie. Und im Gegensatz zu mancher Muslima haette sie es garantiert unbeschadet ueberlebt.



Ich kann dem Türken an der einen Stelle nur anschließen:
Diese Aussage lässt sich als Beleidigung interpretieren.
Da Beleidigungen in den Forenregeln zu Recht verboten sind, möchte ich noch einmal daran erinnern, dass man seine Aussagen so formulieren sollte, dass sie den Gesprächspartner nicht beleidigen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. November 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Die Auskunft, Du kaemst aus einem Dorf, stammt von Dir.


 
Du drückst dich aber so aus, als wenn alle Leute, die aus Dörfern oder kleinen Städten kommen, Hinterwäldler seien. Also, ich bitte dich, derartiges nicht zu unterstellen, das gehört sich nicht.


----------



## JePe (6. November 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn die dir nicht als Beleg dafür ausreichen, dass es in Deutschland eine breite Front gegen Nationalismus&Patriotismus gibt(...)



Da wolltest Du mich wohl wieder mal missverstehen:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dafür haben wir einen überschus an arischem "National"stolz(...)



Dafuer haette ich gerne einen Beleg. Fuer einen "Ueberschuss" an "arischem" Nationalstolz. Nicht fuer eine "breite Front" gegen etwas, wovon ich behaupte, dass es gar nicht existiert. Fuer einen "Ueberschuss" an "arischem" Nationalstolz haette ich gerne einen Beleg.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das "fehlt", weil es nach der Quelle für Online-Diskussionen (wiki  ) und auch nach meiner Meinung ~synonym ist.



*Patriotismus wird heute allgemein von Nationalismus und Chauvinismus unterschieden.* So steht´s in der von Dir referenzierten "Quelle fuer Online-Diskussionen". Kann ich mit dem dumpfen Rundumschlag von Dir ein paar Zeilen zuvor nicht mal ansatzweise vereinen? Meine Vermutung ist, dass Du auch genau deshalb darauf verzichtet hast, das Wort zu zitieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 1. Beleidigungen unterlassen



Ich wuesste nicht, wo ich Dich beleidigt haette. Gerne bekraeftige ich aber meine Meinung, dass die NPD eben keine "Anlaufstelle" fuer das "Problem verursachende Leute" ist. Eine solche Behauptung legt ein zweidimensionales Weltbild als Folge eines ideologisch diktierten Tunnelblickes nahe. Die NPD (ebenso wie Republikenar, Linke und andere Randerscheinungen) ist nur Sammelbecken fuer diejenigen, die sich von der Mainstreampolitik, die auf bestimmte Fragen keine Antworten geben kann (oder will), nicht mehr vertreten fuehlen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 2. Wenn du Abstreitest, dass die NPD Rechtsradikale anzieht: Diverse z.B. Untersuchungsberichte, Artikel, Bücher lesen - selbst wenn man sich auf staatliche Quellen beschränkt, kann man sehr viele Abende damit füllen.



Das streite ich nicht ab. Nur steht das nicht im Widerspruch zu 1. - weil das blosse Vorhandensein extrem rechten Gedankengutes nicht beantwortet, _warum_ es da ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 3. Wenn du ernsthaft andeuten willst(...)



Siehe 1. und 2. - zzgl. des Hinweises, dass es am anderen Ende des politischen Spektrums Schiessbefehlleugner, Stasizutraeger und Mauerzurueckwuenscher gibt, ohne dass ein vergleichbarer Aufschrei moralischer Entruestung zu vernehmen waere.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als Naturwissenschaftler bin ich vor allem dazu in der Lage, zwischen einer Kausalität und einer Korrelation zu unterscheiden. Was du mit deinen selten in einen direkten Bezug setzbaren Links tatsächlich belegt hast, ist noch nicht einmal letzteres.



Das ist Deine Meinung - und es wuerde Dir als Moderator wie als Jemand, der Hoeflichkeit einfordert, gut stehen, sie als solche zu kennzeichnen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [mod]Es ist mir herzlich egal, was du findest. Wer Behauptungen aufstellt, ist in der Beweislast - nicht umgekehrt.[/mod]



Siehe der Anfang dieses Posts.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da du also offensichtlich das Tragen von ggf. islamischen Symbolen bereits ohne weitere Kenntnisse als negativ einstufst, das Tragen von definitiv christlichen Symbolen aber nicht, stellt sich ganz klar die Frage:
> Warum?



Das nennt man Lebenserfahrung (mit einem Schuss ganzheitlicher Betrachtung). In ein paar Jahr(zehnt)en wird die auch bei Dir allmaehlich einsetzen und Dich ueber manches, was Du heute noch inbruenstig behauptest, laecheln lassen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aus dem gleichen Grund, warum christliche Symbolik bei gläubigen Christen so auffallend häufig anzutreffen ist?



Warum ist die Quote an streng Glaeubigen (oder solchen, die es von sich behaupten) im muslimischen Teil der Gesellschaft so deutlich hoeher als bei den Nativen? Warum pickt wiederum nur ein Teil (naemlich der mit dem Testosteron) dieser Gesellschaft sich "best of both worlds" heraus - naemlich ein bisschen dekadent-westlich hier, ein wenig streng-glaeubig da? Und warum darf der andere Teil das nicht und muss mit, vorsichtig ausgedrueckt, einem weiten Spektrum an aussergerichtlichen Sanktionen rechnen, wenn er das nicht hinnimmt?

Und wie hoch ist eigentlich die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Maedchen aus einer christlichen Familie von ihren Bruedern erschlagen wird, wenn es sich weigert, eine Kette mit Kreuz zu tragen? Angenommen es sei weniger wahrscheinlich - warum ist das so?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Kleidungsstück zu 100% einem geschlecht zuzuordnen und zeitgleich zu behaupten, es für den Träger geschlechtslos machen, kann einer gewissen Ironie nicht entbehren.



Die Verhuellung der Frau hat einzig diesen Zweck. Was genau ist daran ironisch oder sonstwie witzig?


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. November 2009)

@JePe
Du koenntest dir ja eine neue Tastatur kaufen, dann klappt es auch mit ö,ä,ü.

Ich finde interessant, dass hier immer Native erwähnt werden, obwohl Deutschland und Österreich seit jeher Einwanderungsländer sind.

Das Problem liegt ja eher bei der Regierung die ein Ghetto nach dem anderen erschafft und dadurch die "importierten" von vorne herein ausgrenzt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Da wolltest Du mich wohl wieder mal missverstehen:
> 
> Dafuer haette ich gerne einen Beleg. Fuer einen "Ueberschuss" an "arischem" Nationalstolz. Nicht fuer eine "breite Front" gegen etwas, wovon ich behaupte, dass es gar nicht existiert. Fuer einen "Ueberschuss" an "arischem" Nationalstolz haette ich gerne einen Beleg.



Ich hab den Zusammenhang zwischen dem einen und dem anderen ausführlich dargelegt. Wenn du mit einem Schritt meiner Argumentation ein Problem hast, dann frag genau nach. Ich werde meine Zeit nicht damit verschwenden, eine einfache Aussage mehrfach umzuformulieren, in der Hoffnung, dass sich bei Herr JePe irgendwann Erleuchtung einstellt.



> Ich wuesste nicht, wo ich Dich beleidigt haette.



Du hast mir die Zugehörigkeit zu dieser Welt abgesprochen...




> Gerne bekraeftige ich aber meine Meinung, dass die NPD eben keine "Anlaufstelle" fuer das "Problem verursachende Leute" ist.
> ...
> Die NPD (ebenso wie Republikenar, Linke und andere Randerscheinungen) ist nur Sammelbecken fuer diejenigen, die sich von der Mainstreampolitik, die auf bestimmte Fragen keine Antworten geben kann (oder will), nicht mehr vertreten fuehlen.
> ...
> ...



Ich fasse noch einmal zusammen:
Rechtsradikale Neonazis, inkl. Holocaust-Leugnern und Personen, die von Ausländern bewohnte Gebäude anzünden, sind für dich unproblematisch / verursachen keine Probleme.


----EOD----






> Das ist Deine Meinung - und es wuerde Dir als Moderator wie als Jemand, der Hoeflichkeit einfordert, gut stehen, sie als solche zu kennzeichnen.



Die Tatsache, dass aus eine Statistik, in der ein Personenkreis mit bestimmten Eigenschaften (und die Liste von Eigenschaften, die du in einem Atemzug erwähnst, ist oft lang) überhaupt nicht untersucht wird (sondern bestenfalls eine Übergruppe), keine klare Aussage über diesen machen, ist ebensowenig eine "Meinung", wie die Feststellung, dass eine Statistik als solche überhaupt nicht in der Lage ist, für sich eine Aussage über Kausalitäten zu machen.
Dafür braucht es ein Experiment oder zumindest einen qualitativ belegbaren Mechanismus.




> Das nennt man Lebenserfahrung (mit einem Schuss ganzheitlicher Betrachtung).



aka unbelegbare Vorurteile.



> In ein paar Jahr(zehnt)en wird die auch bei Dir allmaehlich einsetzen und Dich ueber manches, was Du heute noch inbruenstig behauptest, laecheln lassen.



*no comment* necessary




> Warum ist die Quote an streng Glaeubigen (oder solchen, die es von sich behaupten) im muslimischen Teil der Gesellschaft so deutlich hoeher als bei den Nativen? Warum pickt wiederum nur ein Teil (naemlich der mit dem Testosteron) dieser Gesellschaft sich "best of both worlds" heraus - naemlich ein bisschen dekadent-westlich hier, ein wenig streng-glaeubig da? Und warum darf der andere Teil das nicht und muss mit, vorsichtig ausgedrueckt, einem weiten Spektrum an aussergerichtlichen Sanktionen rechnen, wenn er das nicht hinnimmt?



Interessante Fragen. Aber weder Religiosität noch Machismus noch gesellschaftlicher Druck ist hier Thema. (denn bislang ist es noch niemandem im Rahmen eines Rechtsstaates gelungen, Gesetze -und hier geht es um eine Partei- dagegen zu erlassen)


----------



## JePe (7. November 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du mit einem Schritt meiner Argumentation ein Problem hast, dann frag genau nach.



Sehr geehrter Herr Ich-habe-immer-Recht-und-die-Deutungshoheit-sowieso-Moderator:

*Ich habe nachgefragt. Mehrfach und eindeutig. Nach Belegen fuer einen "Ueberschuss" an "arischem" Nationalstolz. Hast Du so einen Beleg nun oder nicht?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dafür braucht es ein Experiment(...)



Berlin-Neukoelln? Duisburg-Marxloh?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ----EOD----



Signed.


----------



## Bucklew (7. November 2009)

Gott sei Dank können wir den Thread bald schließen 

Rechtsextremisten: Neuer Spendenskandal erschüttert NPD - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

Endlich eine braune Versammlung weniger, bei soviel Dummheit brauchst auch keine Verbotsverfahren


----------



## Spikos (8. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank können wir den Thread bald schließen
> 
> Rechtsextremisten: Neuer Spendenskandal erschüttert NPD - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik
> 
> Endlich eine braune Versammlung weniger, bei soviel Dummheit brauchst auch keine Verbotsverfahren


Das ist wirklich zu genial. Dummerweise kann ich jetzt schon prophezeien, dass wieder ein stinkreicher Nazi die NPD2.0 (oder 3.0?) aufbauen wird, und das in absehbarer Zeit.
Allerdings hat meine Strategie bislang ihren Zweck erfüllt: Ignoranz gegenüber Nazis. In unserer Stadt wurden während des Wahlkampfes einige NPD-Stände auseinander genommen. Ich hab mich bei einer Schulversammlung dagegen ausgesprochen, ich erntete einige abwertende Blicke, ist ja auch unvorstellbar, wie man die Nazis denn in Schutz nehmen könnte. Aber so etwas macht man einfach nicht, egal bei welcher Partei. Hoffentlich sind sie bald weg (und damit meine ich nicht nur unsere rechtsextreme Partei!).

Edit: Weiß auch nicht was ich jetzt für die Umfrage ankreuzen soll, mir fehlt da ein "Die sind mir total egal!" aber ich nehme einfach mal /Keine Angabe.
Edit2: Was ich grad noch auf der ersten Seite gelesen habe (weiß nun nicht ob der Post schon zerpflückt wurde) "[...]Verhetzung und Diskriminierung hat in diesem Land nichts zu suchen [...] Nazis raus.". Schuss ins eigene Bein..?


----------



## esqe (9. November 2009)

Unsere "Ghettos" machen sicherlich einen grossen Teil der Bevölkerung aus, und da hat man seine Erfahrungen. Auch ich komme aus einem solchen. 

Brav gelernt (von allen Seiten), das man seine Meinung doch bitte nicht äussern möchte. 

Auch wenn NPD&Co. vielleicht hier Hoffnung wecken, die Jungs sind schlicht zu engstirnig. Sicherlich brauchen wir eine Lösung, aber verjagen ist keine mögliche Lösung.

Solange der Judenbeirat den Mächtigen ständig auf die Finger klopft, wenn mal Kritik geäussert wird, ist dieses Thema wohl leider nicht zu bewältigen.

BtT: NPD ist keine Lösung.

Man kann nur Für- oder Gegeneinander. Bin grundsätzlich dafür, bekamm aber immer nur ein "**** dich, Kartoffel"


----------



## Havenger (9. November 2009)

naja einige ziele sind vlt so ganz gut ( siehe hartz 4 abschaffen, raus aus afghanistan ) aber es gibt auch ne menge müll ...

hab die aber trotzdem nicht gewählt schon aus prinzip würde auch nie die linken wählen da die wiederum zu krass mit ihren forderungen sind ( siehe bundeswehr abschaffen ) ...

gut es gibt gewissen dinge die die npd gut macht nur das problem ist bei denen die verschaffen sich gehör wie früher hitler und die sa in der anfangszeit aufmärsche und krawall ! wenn die schon was erreichen wollen sollen sie ihr parteiprogramm mal auf ein normales niveau anheben und sich zivilisierter verhalten ...

edit : erstaunlich das die mitglieder gleich zu hohlköpfen degradiert werden ... hab von nem kumpel die freundin und der ihr vater ist geschichtsprofessor und der ist auch leichts rechts gerichtet aber aus gutem grund : die hatten früher mal einen haufen geld und das ist durch den krieg weggewesen ( durch die neuordnung der welt, hat aber nichts durch den krieg mit den nazis zu tun ) ! und auch wenn man sich mal umhört dann findet man größtenteils dort eine art von menschen vor : die haben alle was größtenteils mit geschichte am hut egal ob prof oder lehrer ... oder zumindest kennen sie sich in der zeit gut aus und wissen das nicht alles so schlecht war ( siehe autobahnen die zwar nur für den krieg waren oder die technik des tiger ( der gilt eig als vater des leo 2 ))


----------



## maxvcore (9. November 2009)

@Jepe und Ole , Ihr diskutiert hier mit Migranten und Linken Harz4 Empfäger.
Die Nationalen in Deutschland sind alles Verbrecher und die um sich schiesenden und bombenden Moslems sind Verfolgte !
Und geniesen hier besondere Sorgfalt , auch auf der Seite hier. Wer die Wahrheit auf den Tisch bringt und Gegenargumente zu entkräften weis , wird dann mal eben von dem Quotenmod nuycen irgendwas der hier postet , gesperrt.

Lasst diese Leute träumen unsere Schar wächst , Jahr für Jahr , gerade mit Hilfe solcher Demagogen und unserer Politiker , schönen Tag noch !

PS: an die Admins : wer solche Themen nicht will sollte sie nicht genehmigen , oder ist das hier eine Plattform für linksradikale und Migranten ? Dachte PC-Extreme !


----------



## maxvcore (9. November 2009)

Havenger schrieb:


> naja einige ziele sind vlt so ganz gut ( siehe hartz 4 abschaffen, raus aus afghanistan ) aber es gibt auch ne menge müll ...
> 
> hab die aber trotzdem nicht gewählt schon aus prinzip würde auch nie die linken wählen da die wiederum zu krass mit ihren forderungen sind ( siehe bundeswehr abschaffen ) ...
> 
> ...


 Wir hatten dieses WE eine Demo der NPD in Halle Neustadt, 300 Demonstranten , 300 Polizisten , 2 Nazis Raus Schreier und das war es , keine Straßenschlachten ,nix. Warum ? Es waren keine Linken da ! So sieht das nämlich aus ! Linke Randalierer sind das Problem !
Und in der Kriminalstatistik sind es immer mit Mehrheit die Migranten !
Da ist es doch schön wenn man nur irgend einen kleinen Aufhänger gegen Rechts findet , um mal wieder richtig Stimmung dagegen zu machen !
Mir auch klar warum , kommen die an die Macht wird es eng mit Bescheis.. auf allen sozialen Ebenen.
Nun gut , man kann so wie so keinen Bekehren wenn er nicht will , man sollte das Thema schliesen , schönen Tag noch


----------



## killbill (9. November 2009)

also ich finde die nazis *******
haben wir nicht genug aus dem 2.weltkrieg gelernt?

mfg killbill


----------



## DarkMo (9. November 2009)

ich denke immernoch, das das große ziel der menschheit sein muss, sich als eine rasse zu verstehn. das alle menschen zusammenarbeiten. der aktuelle weg der globalisierung und das "angebot" des englischen als weltsprache nehm ich da gerne als richtigen weg auf. auch wenn es mich ein wenig krätzt, das die doofen amis sich das dann wieder aus falschem ego als persönlichen erfolg ankreiden werden, und sich selbst als spitze der zivilisation darstellen wollen ^^ so mus man auch sagen, es kann nur einen gewinner geben. also halt ein endgültiges ergebnis. und das englische hat sich derzeit halt schon zu sehr verbreitet. alle anderen lösungen wären unnötig kompliziert.

aber in solchen zeiten und tendenzen auf mehr nationalismus zu setzen, ist meines erachtens nach der völlig falsche weg. kriminalität gehört bekämpft. aber nicht kriminelle türken oder kriminelle russen oder kriminelle franzosen - sondern schlichtweg kriminelle menschen.


----------



## Havenger (10. November 2009)

> ich denke immernoch, das das große ziel der menschheit sein muss, sich als eine rasse zu verstehn.



naja das is wirklich schwer das fängt ja schon bei den amis mit den schwarzen und weisen an ... und da ist das bei denen so nicht einfach zu lösen. du verlangst praktisch das was sich seit jahrhunderten in den köpfen der menschn dort festgesetzt hat einfach verschwinden zu lassen ...

dann siehe muslime und christen ...

@maxvcore

ich bin auch dafür wenn das besch... auf allen sozialen ebenen aufhört. aber du kannst nicht jedem migranten jetzt vorwerfen das er ein krimineller ist. diese leute kommen größtenteils aus den problemvierteln in berlin und dem ruhrgebiet ...

ich bin in geringer weise auch für nationalismus aber der würde nicht soweit gehen das man menschen die jahre lang hier arbeiten und leben dann zu beschimpfen ...

zu den linken : da gebe ich dir wirklich mal recht ...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. November 2009)

Was spricht dagegen die Menschen in Rassen einzuteilen, und dennoch alle gleichzubehandlen, -bewerten und schätzen ?


----------



## Havenger (10. November 2009)

weil mit einer rassentrennung automatisch vorurteile entstehen ?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (10. November 2009)

Die entstehen ohne Rassentrennung auch


----------



## DarkMo (10. November 2009)

Havenger schrieb:


> naja das is wirklich schwer das fängt ja schon bei den amis mit den schwarzen und weisen an ... und da ist das bei denen so nicht einfach zu lösen. du verlangst praktisch das was sich seit jahrhunderten in den köpfen der menschn dort festgesetzt hat einfach verschwinden zu lassen ...


noch so ein problem der *menschlichen rasse* ^^ als ob ich davon rede, das das jetz gleich sofort geschehen muss. aber wie sagte schon ein weißer chinese (oder so  )? auch die längste reise beginnt mit dem ersten schritt.

aber solange die menschen nich auch mal bereit sind, generationenübergreifend zu planen, wird so manches nicht gehn. umweltprobleme hätte man sicher vorraussehen können, auch dass das öl ned eig währt. aber immer wird erst aufn letzten drücker gehandelt. aber hey, das is nunmal so in unserer zeit. ich bin doch au ned besser - wenn ich ans lernen für die schule oder hausaufgaben zurückdenke... ^^


----------



## Havenger (11. November 2009)

ja ich glaub da is jeder von uns so 

ne aber btt : sicher es wird schwer die rassentrennung zu beenden oder auch unmöglich aber es gab schonmal dinge die die menschheit beendet hat und das auch ziemlich erfolgreich : die vorurteile zwischen westlicher und östlicher welt ... gut die sind zwar immer noch im geringen maße da aber nicht so sehr wie sie einst mal waren ...

also warum sollte das nicht auch bei der rassen trennung klappen ?


----------



## rabit (11. November 2009)

Wie weit will man das denn betreiben?
Nord / Ost / Süd / West/ Christentum / Islam/ Budhisten/ soweit bis man in Deutschland ankommt dann weiter macht /Katholisch Evangelisch/ Deutsch mit anteile aus Holland /Aus Frankreich?
Dann gehen wir weiter und sagen Bayern und trennen weiter?
Bevor die Migranten da waren hat man doch innerhalb Deutschlands auch wieder sich Deutsch Deutsche unterschieden.


----------



## Havenger (11. November 2009)

hmmmm da ist aber was wahres dran ...

ps du hast das judentum vergessen ...


----------



## rabit (11. November 2009)

Genau die kommen auch noch dazu.


----------



## Havenger (11. November 2009)

das scheint wirklich ein problem ohne lösung zu sein ... naja warten wir bis 2012 dann soll die menschheit sich am scheidepunkt befinden oder die welt untergehen ...


----------



## rabit (12. November 2009)

Jou erst war es 2000 und jetzt iset 2012 gab viel schlimmere Zeiten und nur die Dinos sind untergegangen


----------



## DarkMo (13. November 2009)

was haben nur alle mit 2012? selbst in der billo fernsehzeitung steht drin, das da ein maya-ZEITALTER zuende geht. das is genauso schlau zu behaupten, da geht die welt unter, wie wenn ich sag, in 47 minuten geht diese stunde zuende - waaaah, die welt geht unter ><


----------



## Havenger (16. November 2009)

weist dus das sie nicht unter geht ? auf msn wird sogar soweit gegangen das dies ein scheideweg für die menschheit sein wird ...

probleme gibts genug : klimaerwärmung, hunger, ausbreitung der wüsten / wasserknappheit , kriege ums öl, armut ...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. November 2009)

Muss euch mal ne kleine Geschichte erzählen :

Heute in der Schule sag ich zu ein paar Freunden (inkl. D0M1N4T0R13), dass ich der Ansicht bin, dass es durchaus Rassen auf der Welt gibt. Diese behandle, bewerte (nennts wie ihr wollt ) ich jedoch alle gleich.
Daraufhin sind die alle ausgeflippt 
Natürlich ist meine Ansicht nicht auf die Welt übertragbar, da es immer Personen geben wird, die die Rassen eben nicht gleich behandeln werden 

Was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## hzdriver (16. November 2009)

ich bin pro Rechts egal ob NPD oder DVU . Natürlich sollte man die unterschiedlichen Bevölkerungsgruppen/Rassen so behandeln wie Sie es wünschen und nicht alle gleich . Kein  Moslem will wie ein Jude und der Jude nicht wie ein Christ behandelt werden !
Die waren Unterschiede schafft sich doch jeder selbst , und kaum Ausenstehende , nennt man auch Glaube und Tradition , mfg


----------



## Schnitzkie (18. November 2009)

Moin Moin! 

Ich bin selber bekennder Antifaschist, da es in Hamburg und Umgebung ( wo ich eigentlich herkomme) sehr viele Nazis gibt, die sehr gewaltätigt sind. 
Außerdem wird es die NPD nicht mehr lange geben, da ihnen die finanziellen Mittel ausgehen. Der Hauptunterstützter Jürgen Rieger (Anwalt in Hamburg) ist vor versammelter NPD-Mannschaft an einem Herzinfakt gestorben. 

NPD-Vize Rieger tot | tagesschau.de

Außerdem hat die NPD bei der Jahresabrechnung 2008 sich um 900.000€ verrechnet und sie die Unterlagen zu spät abgegeben haben. (Link zum Bericht finde ich leider nicht) 

Greets und alerta alerta antifascista


----------



## daurum (19. November 2009)

Ich hasse die npd und die anderen rechten ebenfalls. Ich bin echt ein netter kerl aber die haben nur auf die Fresse verdient..


----------



## henmar (20. November 2009)

ich sage, die müssen verboten werden
und die beiden klatzköpfe sind für mich typische npd-wähler:



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ3R2ZdCas8


----------



## Madz (24. November 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Muss euch mal ne kleine Geschichte erzählen :
> 
> Heute in der Schule sag ich zu ein paar Freunden (inkl. D0M1N4T0R13), dass ich der Ansicht bin, dass es durchaus Rassen auf der Welt gibt. Diese behandle, bewerte (nennts wie ihr wollt ) ich jedoch alle gleich.
> Daraufhin sind die alle ausgeflippt
> ...


Da sieht man mal was linkes Gutmenschentum anrichtet. Selbst Fakten darf man in diesem Land nicht mehr ungestraft auf den Tisch bringen. 
Siehe die, mehr als begründete, Brand- und Wutrede von Thilo Sarrazin, der sich beinah wegen Volksverhetzung dafür verantworten muss, deutsche Realitäten zur Sprache gebracht zu haben.

Persönlich bin ich ebenfalls pro Rechts, auch wenn mir einige Thesen der NPD zu extrem sind. Ein gesunder Nationalismus, stärkere Zuwanderungskontrolle, Förderung deutscher Familien, Beschränkung der Sozialleistungen auf gebürtige Deutsche (gleich welcher Rasse) und Menschen, die eine gewisse Zeit in die Sozialversicherung eingezahlt haben, und die Besinnung auf deutsche Stärken (Forschung, Bildung, Entwicklung), würden diesem Land sicher gut tun. 

Deutschland gibt beispielsweise gerade mal 4,6% seines Bruttoinlandsproduktes für Bildung aus. Weniger als die meisten anderen, großen Industrienationen. Die USA investieren, als Spitzenreiter, ganze 7,8% in die Zukunft ihrer Gesellschaft. 
Als Land ohne großartige, eigene Rohstoffe sind wir auf unsere Köpfe und starke, deutsche Geburtenraten angewiesen. Frau Merkels Aussagen zu Bildungsförderung halte ich allerdings für schwache Lippenbekenntnisse.

Es stört mich generell, daß wir de facto mehr oder weniger von Brüssel diktiert werden. 
Klar, die EU bringt uns Vorteile, aber leider, wegen der krebsgeschwürartigen Überregulierung (Krümmung von Bananen und Gurken z.B.) auch viele Nachteile und volkswirtschaftlichen Schaden.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. November 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Klar, die EU bringt uns Vorteile, aber leider, wegen der krebsgeschwürartigen Überregulierung (Krümmung von Bananen und Gurken z.B.) auch viele Nachteile und *volkswirtschaftlichen Schaden*.



Tatsächlich hat uns die EU auf Grund des gemeinsamen Wirtschaftsraumes und ganz besonders der gemeinsamen Währung vor volkswirtschaftlichen Schäden geschützt. Hätten wir weiterhin alle unseres nationalen Währungen, wären diese schon lange Spielball von Spekulanten auf den Devisenmärkten geworden. Die Folgen muss ich nicht weiter erörtern. Wir würden das erleben, was viele kleine asiatische Länder jetzt haben, Inflation und totale Abhängigkeit vom US-Dollar, was wir am momentanen Wechselkurs auch nur als nachteilig ansehen könnten. 

Bei der Überbürokratie muss ich dir leider recht geben. Diese ist allerdings nur so stark gewachsen, weil viele Nationalstaaten gerade auf ihre eigenen Vorteile, sprich Souveränität bestanden haben. Jetzt haben wir ein Ping-Pong System aus Kommission und Parlament, die sich gegenseitig gerne als Gesetzgebende (naja Richtlinien- und Verordnunggebende müsste es heißen) Gewalt sehen und ausspielen.

Alleine das gesamte Richtlinien System ist vollkommen inkonsequent. Was bringt es einen Rahmen vorzugeben, der ohnehin so schwammig formuliert ist, dass jedes Land wieder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht? Aber auch das beruht auf dem Souveränitätsansprüchen der Mitgliedsstaaten. Wäre dieser nicht so allgegenwärtig, wäre die EU sehr viel schlanker und konsequenter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal was linkes Gutmenschentum anrichtet. Selbst Fakten darf man in diesem Land nicht mehr ungestraft auf den Tisch bringen.



Hängt davon ab, wie man sie formuliert.
Wenn ich in einem Text über die assozialen Machenschaften eines Bankenvorstandes vor jeden Namen eines Vorstandsmitgliedes seine Religion oder seine Ethnie schreibe ("Der Jude XYZ hat..." "Der Afroamerikaner ABC wollte..."), dann nenn ich auch nur Fakten - brauche mich aber nicht zu wundern, wenn ich am Ende als Nazi eingestuft werde.
Ähnlich verhält es sich mit dem Begriff "Rasse", der nunmal auch zu den Wörtern zählt, die man dank den Idolen einiger NPD-Anhänger nicht mehr verwenden kann, ohne mit Vorurteilen konfrontiert zu werden.

Wenn man ihn dann auch noch falsch verwendet -also keine Fakten wiedergibt-, braucht man sich erst recht nicht zu wundern...


zur Orientierung:
"Rasse" wird in der Biologie schon lange nicht mehr verwendet -u.a. aus historischen Gründen-, "Unterart" wäre der richtige Ausdruck, wenn man natürliche Unterschiede unterhalb des Artniveaus bezeichnen möchte. Selbst das würde vorraussetzen, dass diese Unterarten klar von einander abzutrennen sind. Homo sapiens paart sich aber quer durch die ganze Welt, so dass eine sinnvolle Trennung im biologischen Sinne kaum bis gar nicht möglich ist. Möglich wäre maximal die Unterscheidung von ein paar Populationen, wobei auch dafür die Abgrenzung mangelhaft ist.
"Rasse" wird nur noch im Agrarischen Bereich und bei Haustieren benutzt, also für alles, was man züchtet. Wer die Ansicht vertritt, es gäbe "menschliche Rassen", bedient sich also nicht nur nationalsozialistischem Wortgut, sondern macht zum anderen die Aussage, dass Menschen gezielt miteinander gepaart werden, um unterschiedliche Nachkommenslinien mit unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften zu schaffen. Klingt nach etwas, was auch "Gar-nicht-Gut-Menschen" nicht durch die Bank befürworten, oder?)




> ... Nationalismus ... deutscher Familien, Beschränkung der Sozialleistungen auf gebürtige Deutsche  ... Besinnung auf deutsche Stärken


 " "? 

Sicher, dass das NPD-Programm wesentlich weiter geht, als deine Einstellung?



> Die USA investieren, als Spitzenreiter, ganze 7,8% in die Zukunft ihrer Gesellschaft.
> ... sind wir auf unsere Köpfe und starke, deutsche Geburtenraten angewiesen.



Irgendwann muss ich mal ein FAQ zum Thema "unendliches Wachstum und die Realität" machen 



> Frau Merkels Aussagen zu Bildungsförderung halte ich allerdings für schwache Lippenbekenntnisse.



Welche Aussagen von Merkel hälst du denn für handfeste Ankündigungen? 
("40% weniger CO2", "ausgeglichener Haushalt",...?)



> Es stört mich generell, daß wir de facto mehr oder weniger von Brüssel diktiert werden.
> Klar, die EU bringt uns Vorteile, aber leider, wegen der krebsgeschwürartigen Überregulierung (Krümmung von Bananen und Gurken z.B.) auch viele Nachteile und volkswirtschaftlichen Schaden.



Dafür haben wir einen benachbarten Thread - Staaten wie Deutschland (Frankreich, England, Polen, Malta,... - ihr kennt die Liste  ) haben die Schuld an der Überregulierung. Wenn auf EU-Ebene ein bestimmtes Ziel erreicht werden soll, fängt es i.d.R. mit einem einfachen Vorschlag an und es hört nicht auf, ehe jedes Land die gleiche Menge an (entsprechend umfangreich zu definierenden) Ausnahmeregelungen durchgesetzt hat. (afaik wird Deutschland im Ausland sogar als einer der Hauptakteure dieser Problematik wahrgenommen - obs stimmt, weiß ich nicht, dazu fehlt der Überblick. Aber man kann sich mal kurz daran zurückerinnern, was Merkel so alles an Spezialregelungen in die Neuwagen-CO2-Verordnung gedrückt hat...)


----------



## Madz (24. November 2009)

> Beschränkung der Sozialleistungen auf gebürtige Deutsche (gleich welcher Rasse) und Menschen, die eine gewisse Zeit in die Sozialversicherung eingezahlt haben,


Mit dem zweiten Teil schliesse ich auch Menschen ein, die zum Arbeiten in Deutschland leben und in die Sozialversicherungen einzahlen.

Meiner Meinung sollte man Zuwandergsbeschränkungen einführen, wie sie beispielweise Neuseeland oder Australien hat.

Dort muss man nachweisen, daß man eine Arbeitsstelle und Wohnung sicher hat. Außerdem muss jeder Einwanderer 5000€ mitbringen, um sicher zu stellen, daß er dem Staat bei Arbeitslosigkeit nicht auf der Tasche liegt und die Kosten einer Rückreise nicht der Gemeinschaft aufgebürdet werden müssen.
Zusätzlich muss der Arbeitgeber nachweisen, daß er keinen gleich qualifizierten Neuseeländer für zur Besetzung der Stelle einstellen konnte.

Ich bin dafür kriminelle und integrationsunwillige Ausländer auszuweisen und gegebenenfalls auszubürgern (sofern sie nicht hier geboren wurden). Wer sich nicht in die Gesellschaft eingliedert, deutsche lernt, unsere Gesetze und Regeln befolgt, unsere Kultur verachtet (Frauen unterdrückt, "Ehremorde" begeht etc.) hat das Recht auf die Chance verwirkt, ein Teil dieser Gesellschaft zu werden bzw. hat diese Chance selbst abgelehnt.



> Irgendwann muss ich mal ein FAQ zum Thema "unendliches Wachstum und die Realität" machen


Schon klar, unendlich Wachstum ist utopisch. Genau wie 20% Ertrag in einem Unternehmen Wahnsinn ist. Aber Investitionen in Bildung sind weitaus Nachhaltiger, als die Millarden, die in der Augenwischerei ala Abwrackprämie, Wachstumsförderungsprogramm etc. versenkt wurden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Mit dem zweiten Teil schliesse ich auch Menschen ein, die zum Arbeiten in Deutschland leben und in die Sozialversicherungen einzahlen.



Ah, okay. 
Hätte man auch als "in Deutschland geboren UND hat eingezahlt" lesen können. Wobei sich natürlich trotzdem die Frage stellt, was mit dem (kleinen) Rest werden soll?



> Meiner Meinung sollte man Zuwandergsbeschränkungen einführen, wie sie beispielweise Neuseeland oder Australien hat.
> 
> Dort muss man nachweisen, daß man eine Arbeitsstelle und Wohnung sicher hat. Außerdem muss jeder Einwanderer 5000€ mitbringen, um sicher zu stellen, daß er dem Staat bei Arbeitslosigkeit nicht auf der Tasche liegt und die Kosten einer Rückreise nicht der Gemeinschaft aufgebürdet werden müssen.
> Zusätzlich muss der Arbeitgeber nachweisen, daß er keinen gleich qualifizierten Neuseeländer für zur Besetzung der Stelle einstellen konnte.



Wir haben afaik nur sehr eingeschränkte Steuerung der Einwanderung (schließlich wollen wir ja kein Einwanderungsland sein. Könnte ja das "deutsche Volk" aussterben...), aber im Vergleich zur Bevölkerungsgröße hat Australien die größeren Zuwanderungszahlen. Wenn man die EU-interne Migration weglässt (denn aus dem Verein wollen wir afaik nicht austreten), hat Australien sogar rund doppelt so viele Einwanderer pro Kopf (davon übrigens immer noch 40%, die nicht aufgrund obiger Regelung in der "Skill"-Gruppe einwandern dürfen, sondern z.B. aus familiären, humanitären,... Gründen).

_Anm.: Weiß nicht, ob die deutschen Statistiken auch noch temporäre Aufenthalte beinhalten, ggf. sind die Zahlen also noch viel zu hoch. Von den australischen Zahlen hab ich nur die unbefristeten genommen - aber es spricht bereits für die deutsche Einwanderungspolitik, dass ich die innerhalb von Sekunden auf Regierungsseiten finde, wärend ich für die ungenauen Angaben aus Deutschland auf die schnelle nur Zweitverwerter finden konnte..._



> Ich bin dafür kriminelle und integrationsunwillige Ausländer auszuweisen und gegebenenfalls auszubürgern (sofern sie nicht hier geboren wurden).



Weder ist es vorgesehen, jemandem die Bürgerrechte abzuerkennen, noch ist es völkerrechtlich begrüßenswert (oder diplomatisch akzeptiert), Staatenlose zu schaffen, noch kann man jemanden ohne Herkunftsland=Ziel ausweisen. Bezüglich der verschwindend geringen Zahl von Personen mit zweiter Staatsbürgerschaft, hatte ich hier schon was gepostet.

"integrationsunwillig" rechtlich greifbar zu machen, könnte schwer werden.



> Schon klar, unendlich Wachstum ist utopisch. Genau wie 20% Ertrag in einem Unternehmen Wahnsinn ist. Aber Investitionen in Bildung sind weitaus Nachhaltiger, als die Millarden, die in der Augenwischerei ala Abwrackprämie, Wachstumsförderungsprogramm etc. versenkt wurden.



Bei Bildung (und Grundlagenforschung  ) bin ich der letzte der "Nein" sagt und bei Abwrackprämien der erste, aber du hast auch Bevölkerungswachstum als Grundlage genannt - und da könnte ich kaum weiter von Zustimmung entfernt sein.


----------



## Madz (24. November 2009)

> Wobei sich natürlich trotzdem die Frage stellt, was mit dem (kleinen) Rest werden soll?


Die würden mit meinen Vorschlägen zur Zuwanderungsbeschränkung/steuerung sich garnicht erst ansiedeln können.



> noch kann man jemanden ohne Herkunftsland=Ziel ausweisen.


Das ist leider ein Problem, für das man eine Lösung finden muss.



> aber es spricht bereits für die deutsche Einwanderungspolitik, dass ich die innerhalb von Sekunden auf Regierungsseiten finde


Da war sicher *australische* gemeint. 



> (denn aus dem Verein wollen wir afaik nicht austreten)


Würde ich auch nicht unterstützen.



> "integrationsunwillig" rechtlich greifbar zu machen, könnte schwer werden.


Dies definiere ich dadurch, daß jemand schon lange (1-2 Jahre) hier lebt und beispielsweise kein Deutsch spricht. Jeder Einwanderer sollte Deutsch in Wort und Schrift so beherrschen, daß er mit nur geringen Anlaufschwierigkeiten für seinen Unterhalt sorgen kann. (von den schon vorgeschlagenen Bedingungen abgesehen).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Die würden mit meinen Vorschlägen zur Zuwanderungsbeschränkung/steuerung sich garnicht erst ansiedeln können.



Kriegsflüchtlinge werden von dir in Zukunft keinesfalls mehr aufgenommen?
Oder in Lagern gehalten?
Was ist mit illegalen Zuwanderern, deren Herkunft sich nicht nachweisen lässt?
Nicht, dass man bei denen leicht in moralische Nöte geraten würde, aber auch das sind nicht-Deutsche, nicht-abschiebare Personen in Deutschland, die einen Platz zu wohnen und etwas zu essen brauchen.



> Das ist leider ein Problem, für das man eine Lösung finden muss.



Und zwar idealerweise bevor man sich die Mühe macht, detailiert auszumalen, wie denn alles weitere Funktionieren könnte, wenn man diese Frage beantwortet hätte - was bislang noch niemandem so recht gelungen ist 
Keine Antwort zu haben, aber anderen vorzuwerfen, dass die derzeitige Situation nicht alle Vorzüge dieses Ansatzes zeigt, zeugt von wenig Politikverständniss.



> Da war sicher *australische* gemeint.



Jup, wie man am Ende des Satzes sieht 
Wenn ich eine umfassende und erschöpfende Einwanderungsstatistik für ein Land, von dem ich (online) bislang nur die Top-Level-domain und ZeroPunctuation kannte, schneller finde, als auch nur die gröbsten Angaben zur Einwanderung meines Heimatlandes, dessen statistische Behörden man ja fast wöchentlich für dieses Forum konsultieren muss, dann ist das einfach ein Armutszeugniss.




> Dies definiere ich dadurch, daß jemand schon lange (1-2 Jahre) hier lebt und beispielsweise kein Deutsch spricht.



Du willst also dem indischen IT-Experten, der seine Arbeit perfekt und sein Leben einigermaßen mit Englisch geregelt bekommt, zumuten, neben seiner 60h Woche noch Sprachkurse für eine nicht unbedingt als leicht geltende Sprache (ich verweise auf die deutsche Jugend) zu nehmen?
Und das gleiche den z.B. im Zuge von Familiennachzügen eingereisten (und damit mein ich nicht nur das Klischee der türkischen Oma - damit meine ich z.B. auch die neue brasilianische Ehefrau des Geburtsdeutschen), deren Angehörige die Kurse nicht bezahlen können und deren eigenes Einkommen mangels Sprachkenntnissen so schnell auch nicht ausreicht?

Das könnte Probleme geben.


----------



## Madz (24. November 2009)

> Kriegsflüchtlinge werden von dir in Zukunft keinesfalls mehr aufgenommen?


Da ich deine zweite Suggestion für absolut nicht undenkbar halte würde ich dazu am ehesten tendieren.


> Was ist mit illegalen Zuwanderern, deren Herkunft sich nicht nachweisen lässt?


In das Land abeschieben, das sie als Heimatland angeben.




> Du willst also dem indischen IT-Experten, der seine Arbeit perfekt und sein Leben einigermaßen mit Englisch geregelt bekommt, zumuten, neben seiner 60h Woche noch Sprachkurse für eine nicht unbedingt als leicht geltende Sprache (ich verweise auf die deutsche Jugend) zu nehmen?
> Und das gleiche den z.B. im Zuge von Familiennachzügen eingereisten (und damit mein ich nicht nur das Klischee der türkischen Oma - damit meine ich z.B. auch die neue brasilianische Ehefrau des Geburtsdeutschen), deren Angehörige die Kurse nicht bezahlen können und deren eigenes Einkommen mangels Sprachkenntnissen so schnell auch nicht ausreicht?
> 
> Das könnte Probleme geben.


Ich verlange ja nicht, daß jemand Deutsch wie seine Muttersprache beherrscht. Es sollte aber wenigstens soviel sein, daß jemand alleine zurecht kommt. Mein Gedanke dabei war in der tat wirklich das Extrembespiel von Menschen, die ewig hier sind und sich nicht anpassen müssen, weil sie in autarken Parallelgesellschaften leben.


----------



## Da_Frank (24. November 2009)

Ich schließe mich der Mehrheit an.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (24. November 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Da ich deine zweite Suggestion für absolut nicht undenkbar halte würde ich dazu am ehesten tendieren.
> 
> In das Land abeschieben, das sie als Heimatland angeben.
> 
> ...


Da hast du Recht.


----------



## Madz (24. November 2009)

Übrigens finde ich die Aussage in der Umfrage "und jegliche Nazis" irgendwie daneben. Das unterstellt jedem , der nicht dem linken Mainstream anhängt oder unpopuläre Meinungen vertritt unterschwellig, ein Anhänger der braunen Kollonnen der 30er zu sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Da ich deine zweite Suggestion für absolut nicht undenkbar halte würde ich dazu am ehesten tendieren.



Sehr human



> In das Land abeschieben, das sie als Heimatland angeben.



Und du glaubst, das nimmt ihn dann auf oder wie, weil er behauptet, daher zu kommen, wofür es aber keine Beweise gibt?
Was machst du, wenn er "Island" sagt? 



> Ich verlange ja nicht, daß jemand Deutsch wie seine Muttersprache beherrscht. Es sollte aber wenigstens soviel sein, daß jemand alleine zurecht kommt. Mein Gedanke dabei war in der tat wirklich das Extrembespiel von Menschen, die ewig hier sind und sich nicht anpassen müssen, weil sie in autarken Parallelgesellschaften leben.



Mir ist schon klar, um was für Personen es dir geht und ich weiß auch, dass diese Extrembeispiele gar nicht so selten sind, insbesondere Hausfrauen haben oft weder einen Grund noch die (soziale) Möglichkeit, Integrationsveranstaltungen zu besuchen. Deswegen ging ich ja nur auf die juristische Definition bzw. das Problem damit ein. "nicht integrationswillig", "so viel Deutsch, dass jemand alleine zurecht kommt" - das sind sehr, sehr dehnbare Begriffe (und wie gesagt: In Großstädten kann man auch mit 0 Deutsch und 100% Englisch sehr gut zurecht kommen, produktiv und eine Bereicherung der Gesellschaft sein). Da schaffst du entweder ein wirkungsloses Gesetz (weil es sich mangels Klarheiten nicht durchsetzen lässt oder weil es quasi keine Anforderungen stellt), oder eins, dass auch eine Vielzahl von Leuten trifft, die man definitiv nicht abschieben will.
(Ich erinnere in diesem Zusammenhang an die Leitkulturdebatte: Natürlich ist es wünschenswert, wenn Einwanderer Grundkenntnisse über ihr Zielland vorweisen können. Aber niemandem ist ein Katalog von "unbedingt nötigem Grundwissen" eingefallen, dass die Einheimischen haben...)




Madz schrieb:


> Übrigens finde ich die Aussage in der Umfrage "und jegliche Nazis" irgendwie daneben. Das unterstellt jedem , der nicht dem linken Mainstream anhängt oder unpopuläre Meinungen vertritt unterschwellig, ein Anhänger der braunen Kollonnen der 30er zu sein.



Es ist "hasse die NPD und jegliche Nazis". Es gibt nur einen sehr, sehr kleinen Personenkreis, der Nazis nicht hasst, aber die (zu "linke") NPD 
Zugegeben: Leute, die Nazis hassen und die NPD nicht mögen, oder Leute, die die NPD mögen, Nazis aber "nicht so toll" finden, haben ebensowenig was zum ankreuzen, wie Leute, die einfach gar nicht "hassen", sondern nur "nicht mögen".
Aber ich denke, auf solche Spitzfindigkeiten kann man in einem Hardwareforum auch mal verzichten.


----------



## noa (25. November 2009)

moin moin,
gerade den thread entdeckt, kann mich aber irgendwie nicht zurück halten, was zu schreiben, deswegen mach ichs einfach mal:
also madz ich verstehe deine meinung irgendwie nicht. wenn man deine hier aufgezählten ziele/politischen Interessen anschaut, dann einen kleinen blick ins npd parteiprogramm wirft erscheint mir irgendwie nicht wo da ein unterschied sein soll. 
Auch die von dir benutzten vokabeln haben nicht gerade einen liberalen, gar einen linken ursprung. 
das man menschen nicht in rassen "einteilt" und vorallem das es total unnötig ist son scheiß zu machen zeigt uns das dritte reich. 
ich würde dich gern ma fragen wieso du menschen unterschiedlich behandeln möchtest? denkst du, als deutscher hättest du mehr rechte? denkst du als deutscher seist[?] du besser? 
ich für meinen teil kann sagen dass ich mich weder besser noch schlechter als andere menschen egal wlecher nationalität fühle, zum glück -___-

=> Nazis raus

mfg


----------



## Madz (25. November 2009)

> Auch die von dir benutzten vokabeln haben nicht gerade einen liberalen, gar einen linken ursprung.


Habe ich behauptet Links oder liberal zu sein? Mit keiner Silbe. Genausowenig möchte ich aber mit den Hohlbirnen in einen Topf geworfen werden, die sich die Zustände von 33-45 zurück wünschen.

Ich sehe mich als Deutschnational an. Ergo, wer in diesem Land lebt, hat sich an die hier geltenden Regeln und Gesetze zu halten und aktiv zum Erfolg der Gesellschaft beizutragen, statt dem Staat auf der Tasche zu liegen.



> dann einen kleinen blick ins npd parteiprogramm wirft erscheint mir irgendwie nicht wo da ein unterschied sein soll.


Der Unterschied ist, daß ich nicht revisionistisch eingestellt bin. Und einige Dinge auf gar keinen Fall umsetzen würde. 

Da wären:



 Aufrüstung der Bundeswehr mit Atomwaffen
 Wiedereinführung der D-Mark
 Austritt aus der EU (höchstens sich davon ETWAS unabhängiger machen)
 radikale Drogenpolitik ( würde ich eher liberaler gestalten und die Gesetzeslage lockern)
 Einführung der Todesstrafe (für Sexualstraftäter aber grundsätzlich Lebenslänglich)
 

nur um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen.




> ich würde dich gern ma fragen wieso du menschen unterschiedlich behandeln möchtest? denkst du, als deutscher hättest du mehr rechte? denkst du als deutscher seist[?] du besser?


Jeder ist mir in Deutschland willkommen, egal welcher Ethnie angehörig. Afrikaner, Japaner, Chinese völlig Schnuppe. Solange er die die geforderten Einreisebestimmungen ( 5000€, Arbeitsplatz, Wohnung, wenigstens rudimentäre Deutschkenntnisse, Nachweis daß es keinen genauso qualifizierten deutschen für den Arbeitsplatz gibt/gab) erfüllt.
Als *Gast *ist mir sowieso jeder willkommen.

Auf Menschen, die Einwandern und dem Staat auf der Tasche liegen, sich in Paralellgesellschaften einnisten und im schlimmsten Fall auch noch kriminell sind (ich kenne nicht nur einen solchen Fall) kann JEDE Nation verzichten. 

Mit dieser Meinung bin nicht alleine. Selbst ein paar meiner türkischen Bekannten unterstützen mich in meiner Meinung.


----------



## JePe (25. November 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und du glaubst, das nimmt ihn dann auf oder wie(...)



Das waere, sobald die Person deutsches Staatsterritorium verlassen haette, kein deutsches Problem mehr, sondern das der illegal eingewanderten Person. Die im Zweifel sicher ganz genau weiss, _wohin_ sie zurueckgehen kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was machst du, wenn er "Island" sagt?



Den Bundesgrenzschutz anweisen, ihn in ein Flugzeug mit dem Bestimmungsland "Island" zu setzen. Entweder kommt die Person tatsaechlich dort her oder der EU-Beitrittskandidat Island kann Pluspunkte dadurch sammeln, dass er die Person trotzdem einreisen laesst.



Madz schrieb:


> Selbst ein paar meiner türkischen Bekannten unterstützen mich in meiner Meinung.



Das ist ja der Gag. Und haelt den linksdrehenden Weltversteher trotzdem nicht davon ab, von einem "Ueberschuss an arischem Nationalstolz" © zu faseln, gleichzeitig aber die Wirklichkeit nicht sehen zu koennen / wollen (Mehrfachnennungen sind moeglich).


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (25. November 2009)

_Ich hasse die NPD und jegliche Nazis._ 
Ach du...lass mich mit deinen Blödsinnigen Umfragen in Ruhe/Keine Angabe

____________________________________________________________________________

-aber genauso wie die Rechten hasse ich die extremen Linken, damit meine ich alles was weiter Links als die Linke ist und solche Idioten die in Berlin und Hamburg Autos anzünden und Privatbesitzt nicht achten
aber auch den Steuerzahler Schaden denn wer zahlt am ende alles und wenn es nur die Ermittlungen der Polizei sind

-Extreme Gläubige Fanatiker mag ich auch nicht (also Ortodoxe Juden, Christen, Moslems, usw.) bzw. werde die nie verstehen die leben doch noch im finsteren Mittelalter!

-genauso mag ich den Papst in Rom nicht vor allem wegen dem mehr als Menschenverachteten Kondomverbot
aber da kann man wohl auch anderer Meinung sein (nicht wirklich); ist aber sicherlich auch eine Definitionssache (wo Leben anfängt und wo aufhört)[Leben nach dem Tod/Wiedergeburt/nichts mehr]


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Genausowenig möchte ich aber mit den Hohlbirnen in einen Topf geworfen werden, die sich die Zustände von 33-45 zurück wünschen.



Die Hohlbirnen wünschen sich die Zustände 33-43 zurück, einige sogar nur 33-39 



> Solange er die die geforderten Einreisebestimmungen ( 5000€, Arbeitsplatz, Wohnung, wenigstens rudimentäre Deutschkenntnisse, Nachweis daß es keinen genauso qualifizierten deutschen für den Arbeitsplatz gibt/gab)



Wie kommt man eigentlich an einen Arbeitsplatz, wenn man keine Einreisgenehmigung geschweige denn Arbeitserlaubniss hat?


----------



## Madz (25. November 2009)

Kontaktaufnahme übers Internet/Telefon beispelsweise.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2009)

Ich meine damit: Wer gibt dir einen Arbeitsvertrag (und macht sich damit bis zur Ausstellung der Arbeitserlaubniss der Beschäftigung von Schwarzarbeitern nachweisbar schuldig), wenn du nicht mal das Land betreten darfst?

Die Einreisebestimmungen (anstelle von längeren Aufenthaltsgenehmigungen) mit Auflagen zu versehen, hätte sehr weitreichende und problematische Konsequenzen.


Das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für eine Wohnung. Wer der Vermieter ja schon blöd, wenn er jemandem einen Mietvertrag ausstellt, der vielleicht mit etwas Glück in 2 Monaten auch tatsächlich einzieht. Wär umgekehrt für den potentiellen Mieter ziemlich blöd, wenn er 2 Monate Miete für eine Wohnung zahlen muss, der er sich nichtmal nähern darf, geschweige denn, dass er sie schon mal von innen gesehen hätte.
Bei solchen Regelungen kannst du sämtlichen deutschen Dienstleister, die zumindest zeitweilig ausländische Personen (z.B. seltenere Experten, Kooperationspartener,...) beschäftigen müssen, gleich schließen, denn es wird einfacher (und billiger), den Arbeitsplatz ins Ausland zu verlagern, als die Leute ins Inland zu bekommen.


----------



## Madz (25. November 2009)

> Ich meine damit: Wer gibt dir einen Arbeitsvertrag (und macht sich damit bis zur Ausstellung der Arbeitserlaubniss der Beschäftigung von Schwarzarbeitern nachweisbar schuldig), wenn du nicht mal das Land betreten darfst?
> 
> Die Einreisebestimmungen (anstelle von längeren Aufenthaltsgenehmigungen) mit Auflagen zu versehen, hätte sehr weitreichende und problematische Konsequenzen.


Dann hast du mich falsch verstanden oder ich habe mich nicht klar genug ausgedrückt. Für Urlauber gilt sowas selbstverständlich nicht. Und wer 2-3 Monate mit einem Urlaubsvisum hier sein darf, der kann in dieser Zeit alles nötige regeln.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> In das Land abeschieben, das sie als Heimatland angeben.


 
Und wenn sie kein Land angeben können oder wollen?
Vielleicht geben sie ein Land an, dass vom Bürgerkrieg gebeutelt ist, wie Somalia. Was machst du mit denen, in ein Flugzeug stecken und weg damit? 



Madz schrieb:


> Ich verlange ja nicht, daß jemand Deutsch wie seine Muttersprache beherrscht. Es sollte aber wenigstens soviel sein, daß jemand alleine zurecht kommt. Mein Gedanke dabei war in der tat wirklich das Extrembespiel von Menschen, die ewig hier sind und sich nicht anpassen müssen, weil sie in autarken Parallelgesellschaften leben.


 
Was ist dann mit den vielen deutschen, die ebenfalls in einer Parallelgesellschaft leben, die sich auch nicht der Mehrheit anschließen wollen?
Davon gibts mehr als du denkst.
Ich kenne sechs in meinem Bekanntenkreis. 



Madz schrieb:


> Ich sehe mich als Deutschnational an. Ergo, wer in diesem Land lebt, hat sich an die hier geltenden Regeln und Gesetze zu halten und aktiv zum Erfolg der Gesellschaft beizutragen, statt dem Staat auf der Tasche zu liegen.


 
Sollen also alle Hartz 4 Empfänger, Renter und Behinderte rausgeschmissen werden? 
Was ist mit Straftätern?
Mehr auf der Tasche liegen geht ja nicht, also weg mit ihnen? 



Madz schrieb:


> Jeder ist mir in Deutschland willkommen, egal welcher Ethnie angehörig. Afrikaner, Japaner, Chinese völlig Schnuppe. Solange er die die geforderten Einreisebestimmungen ( 5000€, Arbeitsplatz, Wohnung, wenigstens rudimentäre Deutschkenntnisse, Nachweis daß es keinen genauso qualifizierten deutschen für den Arbeitsplatz gibt/gab) erfüllt.
> Als *Gast *ist mir sowieso jeder willkommen.


 
Hmm, ich kannte mal einen Schüler, der kein deutsch konnte und deshalb auf eine ausländische Schule ging.
Wird die dann also dicht gemacht.
Entweder man spricht deutsch oder man hält die Klappe?



Madz schrieb:


> Auf Menschen, die Einwandern und dem Staat auf der Tasche liegen, sich in Paralellgesellschaften einnisten und im schlimmsten Fall auch noch kriminell sind (ich kenne nicht nur einen solchen Fall) kann JEDE Nation verzichten.
> 
> Mit dieser Meinung bin nicht alleine. Selbst ein paar meiner türkischen Bekannten unterstützen mich in meiner Meinung.


 
Sollte man nicht eher daran interessiert sein, dass sich derartige Parallelgesellschaften erst gar nicht entwickeln?
Komisch aber, dass du scheinbar nur muslime Einwanderer meinst. Was ist denn mit den ganzen Menschen, die seinerzeit aus Russland nach Deutschland kamen?
Wie willst du die denn wieder zurück schicken?
Oder gleich ein Bundesland freiräumen?
Sachsen bietet sich an, die versteht eh keiner.  
Schwaben aber auch und echt mal, welcher vernünftige Deutsche braucht Bayern.


----------



## Madz (26. November 2009)

> Und wenn sie kein Land angeben können oder wollen?
> Vielleicht geben sie ein Land an, dass vom Bürgerkrieg gebeutelt ist, wie Somalia. Was machst du mit denen, in ein Flugzeug stecken und weg damit?


Jeder kann ein Land angeben. Und wenn sie Somalia angeben  Deutscheland/Europa sollte sich dafür stark machen die Zustände vor Ort zu verbessern, dann müssen die Leute ihr Land auch nicht verlassen.




> Sollen also alle Hartz 4 Empfänger, Renter und Behinderte rausgeschmissen werden?


Die genannten Gruppen haben in den meisten Fällen schon in die Sozialversicherung eingezahlt oder können (Behinderte) nicht einzahlen. Dafür daß jemand eine Behinderung hat, kann er in 99,9% der Fälle nichts.



> Was ist dann mit den vielen deutschen, die ebenfalls in einer Parallelgesellschaft leben, die sich auch nicht der Mehrheit anschließen wollen?
> Davon gibts mehr als du denkst.
> Ich kenne sechs in meinem Bekanntenkreis.


Was du meinst ist aber eine andere Art paralellgesellschaft. Das sind subkulturen. Ich rede von solchen Zuständen:




> Das, was manche als deutschnationales Gerede bezeichnen, klingt so: "Die Familien, die uns Probleme bereiten, kommen aus Gegenden, wo es eine Überlebensfrage ist, ob man seine Ziegen über den Winter kriegt. Und wie man sich vor marodierenden Banden schützt. Dort existieren keine Zentralinstanzen. Der Notruf 110 ist im Dreiländereck Iran, Irak, Türkei unbekannt. Schütze dich selbst, heißt es da, die Jungs werden erzogen zu Mut und Tapferkeit. Das sind ganz andere Werte als die, die hier gefragt sind, dort stimmen sie, hier nicht. Die Jungs verstehen sich als Streetfighter. Wissen Sie, was dieser Professor von denen zu hören gekriegt hätte: Gib Uhr und Handy, bist feine deutsche Pinkel, was? Ich sag dir, bist Opfer!"


Der ganze Artikel ist auf der Seite der Süddeutschen Zeitung nachzulesen: Mensch ärgere Dich - jetzt.de - Macht - jetzt.de



> Entweder man spricht deutsch oder man hält die Klappe?


Man hat Deutsch zu lernen. Von mir aus auch auf Staatskosten. Das Erlernen der Landessprache ist essentiell um am Gesellschaftlichen leben teilzunehmen.



> Sollte man nicht eher daran interessiert sein, dass sich derartige Parallelgesellschaften erst gar nicht entwickeln?


Sollte man. Da unsere Poltik aber die rosarote Brille auf hat/hatte und teilweise immer noch den Traum von Multikulti träumt sind sie entstanden. Es gibt viertel in diesem Land, da hast du als Deutscher auf den Boden zu schauen um von der 4. Generation der,  als "Gastarbeiter" zu uns gekommenen nicht weiter kulturell bereichert zu werden.
Die Gastarbeiter hätten Gastarbeiter bleiben sollen.


> Was ist denn mit den ganzen Menschen, die seinerzeit aus Russland nach Deutschland kamen?


Die allermeisten dieser Menschen fügen sich hier ein, arbeiten, ihre Kinder machen keine Probleme (in der 2. Generation ist die Zahl der Abiturienten sogar recht hoch) und Deutschkenntnisse sind bei den Spätaussiedlern meistens auch ausreichend vorhanden.  Bildung und der Erwerb deutscher Sprachkenntnnise hat dort einen ganz anderen Stellenwert. Wieso sollte man also was dagegen unternehmen?


----------



## Two-Face (26. November 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Jeder kann ein Land angeben. Und wenn sie Somalia angeben  Deutscheland/Europa sollte sich dafür stark machen die Zustände vor Ort zu verbessern, dann müssen die Leute ihr Land auch nicht verlassen.



Und wie, wenn ich das mal so fragen darf?



Madz schrieb:


> Man hat Deutsch zu lernen. Von mir aus auch auf Staatskosten. Das Erlernen der Landessprache ist essentiell um am Gesellschaftlichen leben teilzunehmen.



Das ist war: wenn man schon in ein fremdes Land zieht, sollte man auch gefälligst dessen Sprache erlernen


----------



## Madz (26. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und wie, wenn ich das mal so fragen darf?


Das würde jetzt den Rahmen sprengen. Da müsste ich von jedem Hauptmigrationsland die Gründe, gesellschaftlichen Probleme und Gegenheiten aufdröseln. Pauschale Lösungen kann dafür nicht entwickeln.


----------



## Two-Face (26. November 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Das würde jetzt den Rahmen sprengen. Da müsste ich von jedem Hauptmigrationsland die Gründe, gesellschaftlichen Probleme und Gegenheiten aufdröseln. Pauschale Lösungen kann dafür nicht entwickeln.



Eben. Und die EU tut schon in meinen Augen zu viel für andere Länder - zu viel Geld werden ins Ausland verpulvert, welches im Inland besser aufgehoben wäre. 
Übrigens wird den Entwicklungsländern schon mehr oder weniger von uns geholfen; das Internationale Rote Kreuz tut schon seit Jahrzehnten sein bestes, wofür man den Verein auch wirklich loben muss.


----------



## Madz (26. November 2009)

Die neue Ausgabe der "Jungen Freiheit" formuliert unter der Überschrift "Die neuen Deutschen - Nationale Identität im Jahr 2010: Weshalb Integration gelingen kann", unter anderem folgende Forderungen zur Einwanderungspolitik:

..." Wir brauchen mehr Einwanderer die uns nutzen und weniger die uns ausnutzen!", lautetet die folgenlose Forderung de bayerischen Innenministers Günther Beckstein,
Die Realität ist aber auch, anzuerkennen, daß Nulleinwanderung oder vollständige Rückfürhung von Ausländern Illusion ist. Es kommt vielmehr darauf an, Einwanderung endlich allein im wohlverstandenen Staatsinteresse zu steuer und dabei vorhandene und praktikable strengste Auswahmechanismen konquent zu nutzen:


Durch Definition und Anwendung strikter Vorbedingungen für die Aufnahme jedes Einwanderers: gute Sprachkenntnisse, ausreichendes Vermögen, adäquate Bildung und Qualifikation, kulturelle Kompatibilität, Integrationsbereitschaft und - fähigkeit.

Durch ein Einbürgerungsregime, das die Staatsbürgerschaft zum begehrten Gut macht, die Identifikation mit dem Staat fördert und eine voreilige Einbürgerung Integrationsunwilliger vermeidet.

Durch den Abau sozialstaatlicher Anreize für massenhafte Unterschichtseinwanderung. Das verlangt, wohlgemerkt, eine Sozialstaatsreform, die Tendenzen zur dauerhaften Einrichtung in Transferabhängigkeit generell entgegentritt - bei Einheimischen und Eingewanderten.

Durch Rückreiseanreize für Nicht-Integrierbare, auch finanzieller Art, wie sie etwa in Dänemark erfolgreich praktiziert werden, und rigerose Abschiebung krimineller Ausländer.

Vor allem aber ist Vorraussetzung jeder Integration, daß der zu Integrierende wohin er sich integrieren kann und soll. Ein funktionierendes Sozialsystem ist kein ausreichender Integrationsrahmen. Integration verlangt das sich-einfügen in eine funktionierende Staatsidee und nationale Identität....


Und weiter:... Integration ist die Bringschuld der Einwanderer selbst....



Diese Aussagen kann ich voll und ganz unterstützen. Besonders das Zitat von Günther Beckstein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. November 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Jeder kann ein Land angeben.



Du hast in diesem Zusammenhang übrigens noch nicht zu meiner obigen Frage Stellung genommen, was mit Leuten passiert, die ein Land angeben, dass ihnen die Einreise verweigert.



> Was du meinst ist aber eine andere Art paralellgesellschaft. Das sind subkulturen.



Der Umgang einiger Rechtsextremer mit eigenen Freizeiteinrichtungen, eigenen Urlaubszielen, eigenen Jugendorganisationen, streng selektiertem Personenkreis, mit dem man kommuniziert, gegenseitiger Vermittelung/Unterstützung in Bezug auf Arbeit, d.h. auch gezielte Nutzung von Läden, Dienstleistern,... und vor allem eigenen, in sich geschlossenen Medien, dürfte deine Vorstellung einer Parallelgesellschaft eigentlich sehr gut erfüllen. (der einzige Unterschied zu "Gastarbeiter-Ghettos" dürfte wohl daran liegen, dass im Alltag Territorium durchquert werden muss, in dem etwas mehr nicht-Mitglieder dieser Parallelgesellschaft leben. Aber das macht in Bezug auf die Mentalität wohl keinen Unterschied, die bewusste und gezielte Abschottung von anderen Einflüssen -im Vergleich zur reinen Bequemlichkeit nicht-deutschprachiger Personen- sollte die Abtrennung von der Gesellschaft sogar um ein vielfaches stärker ausfallen lassen)



> Sollte man. Da unsere Poltik aber die rosarote Brille auf hat/hatte und teilweise immer noch den Traum von Multikulti träumt sind sie entstanden. Es gibt viertel in diesem Land, da hast du als Deutscher auf den Boden zu schauen um von der 4. Generation der,  als "Gastarbeiter" zu uns gekommenen nicht weiter kulturell bereichert zu werden.
> Die Gastarbeiter hätten Gastarbeiter bleiben sollen.



Man sollte an dieser Stelle vielleicht anmerken, dass Konzept, billige Arbeitskräfte nach Deutschland zu holen, ohne sich irgendwelche Gedanken um ihre Integration oder ihre Rückführung zu machen, von wirtschafts-afinen Kreisen der Union und FDP erdacht und umgesetzt wurde, wärend der Grundgedanke von "Multi-Kulti" eben gerade in der Vermischung von Kuturen und einem daraus resultierendem neuen Ganzen besteht. (dass das utopisch ist und die neue Kultur nicht für jeden erstrebenswert erscheint, soll man nicht Thema sein - aber hat wesentlich mehr mit "Integration" zu tun, als die Schaffung türkischsprachiger Einstellungssysteme und abseits gelegener Wohnbaracken)



Madz schrieb:


> Das würde jetzt den Rahmen sprengen. Da müsste ich von jedem Hauptmigrationsland die Gründe, gesellschaftlichen Probleme und Gegenheiten aufdröseln. Pauschale Lösungen kann dafür nicht entwickeln.



Könnte das vielleicht ein Hinweis darauf sein, dass dein Vorschlag aus Gründen der Komplexität und des Umfanges bis auf weiteres nicht umsetzbar ist?



Madz schrieb:


> kulturelle Kompatibilität, Integrationsbereitschaft und - fähigkeit.



Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, wie dieses Blatt solche Kriterien handhaben möchte - aber fällt auch jemandem eine rechtsstaatlich praktikable Umsetzung ein?
Ohne Konzept sind Forderungen nämlich irgendwie nur Schall&Rauch&Zeichen mangelnden Verständnisses.



> voreilige Einbürgerung Integrationsunwilliger vermeidet.



dito. (wobei ich bei Betrachtung von vieljährigen Duldungsketten frage, was die überhaupt mit "voreiliger Einbürgerung" meinen)



> [*]Durch den Abau sozialstaatlicher Anreize für massenhafte Unterschichtseinwanderung. Das verlangt, wohlgemerkt, eine Sozialstaatsreform, die Tendenzen zur dauerhaften Einrichtung in Transferabhängigkeit generell entgegentritt - bei Einheimischen und Eingewanderten.



Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, wird also der massive Abbau von Sozialleistungen gefordert, damit es z.B. deutschen Arbeitslosen so mieß geht, dass die Vorstellung, in Deutschland arbeitslos zu sein, für den durchschnittlichen Somali unattraktiv und abschreckend wirkt?


----------



## Madz (26. November 2009)

> Der Umgang einiger Rechtsextremer mit eigenen Freizeiteinrichtungen, eigenen Urlaubszielen, eigenen Jugendorganisationen, streng selektiertem Personenkreis, mit dem man kommuniziert, gegenseitiger Vermittelung/Unterstützung in Bezug auf Arbeit, d.h. auch gezielte Nutzung von Läden, Dienstleistern,... und vor allem eigenen, in sich geschlossenen Medien, dürfte deine Vorstellung einer Parallelgesellschaft eigentlich sehr gut erfüllen. (der einzige Unterschied zu "Gastarbeiter-Ghettos" dürfte wohl daran liegen, dass im Alltag Territorium durchquert werden muss, in dem etwas mehr nicht-Mitglieder dieser Parallelgesellschaft leben. Aber das macht in Bezug auf die Mentalität wohl keinen Unterschied, die bewusste und gezielte Abschottung von anderen Einflüssen -im Vergleich zur reinen Bequemlichkeit nicht-deutschprachiger Personen- sollte die Abtrennung von der Gesellschaft sogar um ein vielfaches stärker ausfallen lassen)


Ok, an diese Klientel habe ich nicht gedacht, weil ich nicht in solchen Kreisen verkehren/verkehren würde. Deine Beschreibung trifft es aber ganz gut.




> billige Arbeitskräfte nach Deutschland zu holen, ohne sich irgendwelche Gedanken um ihre Integration oder ihre Rückführung zu machen, von wirtschafts-afinen Kreisen der Union und FDP erdacht und umgesetzt wurde


Was auch nicht im geringsten zu begrüßen ist.



> Könnte das vielleicht ein Hinweis darauf sein, dass dein Vorschlag aus Gründen der Komplexität und des Umfanges bis auf weiteres nicht umsetzbar ist?


Jedenfalls nicht von heute auf morgen. Dafür gibt es eben kein "Maggi-Fix" Patentrezept.



> dito. (wobei ich bei Betrachtung von vieljährigen Duldungsketten frage, was die überhaupt mit "voreiliger Einbürgerung" meinen)




Jemand sollte beispielsweise nicht eingebürgert werden, wenn er schon viele Jahre in Deutschland ist und nichtmal rudimentäre Sprachkenntnisse vorweisen kan.



> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, wird also der massive Abbau von Sozialleistungen gefordert, damit es z.B. deutschen Arbeitslosen so mieß geht, dass die Vorstellung, in Deutschland arbeitslos zu sein, für den durchschnittlichen Somali unattraktiv und abschreckend wirkt?



Daß langjährig einzahlende Einheimische, egal ob hier geboren oder Eingewandert, davon auch betroffen sein sollen unterstütze ich nicht wirklich. Wie schon mehrmals betont, bin ich dafür, daß man erst nach einer gewissen Arbeits/Eintzahlungsphase in die Sozialversicherungen Anspruch auf Leistungen hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. November 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Ok, an diese Klientel habe ich nicht gedacht, weil ich nicht in solchen Kreisen verkehren/verkehren würde.



Genau diese Klientel fühlt sich aber am ehesten durch die Partei vertreten, um die es in diesem Thread geht. Und diese Partei duldet Mitglieder dieser Klientel auch in ihren höchsten Rängen, baut ihre Finanzierung z.T. auf ihre Spenden,...
[/b2t-überleitung]



> Jedenfalls nicht von heute auf morgen. Dafür gibt es eben kein "Maggi-Fix" Patentrezept.



Das bedeutet dann aber auch, dass alle Konzepte, die eine erfolgte Lösung vorraussetzen, nur ein Fernziel sein können. (und somit keine politische Chance haben, denn Politik läuft ja in 4 Jahresplänen  )



> Daß langjährig einzahlende Einheimische, egal ob hier geboren oder Eingewandert, davon auch betroffen sein sollen unterstütze ich nicht wirklich. Wie schon mehrmals betont, bin ich dafür, daß man erst nach einer gewissen Arbeits/Eintzahlungsphase in die Sozialversicherungen Anspruch auf Leistungen hat.



Wie sieht es dann mit Ausbildungs-/Schulabgängern aus?

Und damit mein ich nicht den Klischeehaften Hauptschüler, der sich freuen muss, wenn sich ein 400€-Job (keine Einzahlung!) findet, der seinen Qualifikationen entspricht.
Auch z.B. Studenten haben bis zu ihrem Abschluss i.d.R. keinen Penny eingezahlt, haben oft auch keinen Penny auf der hohen Kante (Bafög ist nicht unbedingt so dimensioniert, dass man noch was zurücklegen kann...), aber eine durchschnittliche Lücke von 1-2-6, in einigen Fächern auch 12 Monaten zwischen dem Ende des Studiums und einem festen Job. In einigen Fachbereichen sind Praktika (unbezahlt, wie üblich in der Generation P) in dieser Zeit vollkommen normal. Wovon sollen die leben?


----------



## Madz (26. November 2009)

> Wie sieht es dann mit Ausbildungs-/Schulabgängern aus?


Das ist ein Sonderfall. Die sollen erst einmal kassieren dürfen und dafür nach erfolgter Arbeitsaufnahme und für einen gewissen Zeitraum, etwas höhere Beiträge zahlen. Natürlich Sollte man den Sonderfall beschränken, beispielsweise bis zu einem gewissen Alter (Schüler vielleicht 22-25) und Studenten (durschnittliche Regelstudienzeit plus Karenz nach Beendigung des Studiums)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2009)

Und dann?
Sperrst du sie ein oder lässt du sie verhungern?


----------



## JePe (28. November 2009)

Nein, wir setzen die Beschenkung nahtlos fort und wundern uns irgendwann, warum es eine ganze Generation gibt die glaubt, Geld kaeme aus diesem komischen Automaten in der Wand und muesse nicht erarbeitet werden.

Hast Du eigentlich auch Antworten oder nur einen unversieglichen Vorrat an (rhetorischen) Fragen?


----------



## Bleipriester (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke, in Deutschland hat das allgegenwärtige Niedermachen von Patriotismus und Nationalismus zu einer Extremform desselben geführt. Bedauerlich, daß ein Deutscher, der sich seiner Herkunft nicht schämt, gleich eine Tendenz zur Führerliebe aufbaut und alles Nichtdeutsche in den Schatten der Unwürdigkeit verbannt.

Daneben gibt es nur noch den deutschen WM-Patriotismus, der alle 2 Jahre vom Volk Besitz ergreift... Ole, Ole, Ole, Ole...

NPD, DVU, REP, ProNRW und was da kreucht und fleucht kommen für mich nicht in Frage, da es sich um Narren bis hin zu bösartigen Narren handelt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Dezember 2009)

> Ich denke, in Deutschland hat das allgegenwärtige Niedermachen von Patriotismus und Nationalismus zu einer Extremform desselben geführt.



Dito. 
Ich glaube, dass ist wie mit der Legalisierung der Drogen. Die will man ja auch nur legalisieren, damit da nicht mehr so eine Show mit gemacht wird.

Wenn etwas "schlecht" gemacht wird (so wie die NPD), dann empfinden manche Leute halt ein Reiz, für die NPD zu sein


----------



## -NTB- (17. Dezember 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Dito.
> Ich glaube, dass ist wie mit der Legalisierung der Drogen. Die will man ja auch nur legalisieren, damit da nicht mehr so eine Show mit gemacht wird.
> 
> Wenn etwas "schlecht" gemacht wird (so wie die NPD), dann empfinden manche Leute halt ein Reiz, für die NPD zu sein




Du meinst, wenn man drogen legalisieren würde, wäre der reitz des "illegalen" verloren und sämtlich user würden z.b. aufhören mit ihrem teufels koka?? sry aber in meinen augen passt das bsp. nicht, wor allem kenne ich keinen der drogen legalisieren will und darauf auch noch einfluss hat

ja solche leute gibt es, allerdings zeugt das doch von dessinteresse & unwissenheit.  jeder der in der schule aufgepasst hat, sollte gelernt haben sich zu benehmen sowie sich eine meinung zu bilden, die nicht aus provokationen & agressionen besteht...(oder der bildzeitung)

guten abend


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

Alkohol war in den USA auch mal illegal, es wurde geschmuggelt und gesoffen.
Jetzt ist es legal, es wird nicht mehr geschmuggelt aber ebenso gesoffen.


----------



## -NTB- (17. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Alkohol war in den USA auch mal illegal, es wurde geschmuggelt und gesoffen.
> Jetzt ist es legal, es wird nicht mehr geschmuggelt aber ebenso gesoffen.



mhh, i know it im iran ists z.b. heute noch verboten...und dennoch saufen sie...bzw. trinken sie hier dann auch kein alkoholfreies bier..


wobei alk ist ne droge, keine frage, aber mit koka oder so sollte und kann mans nicht vergleichen


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

-NTB- schrieb:


> wobei alk ist ne droge, keine frage, aber mit koka oder so sollte und kann mans nicht vergleichen


 
Stimmt, am Alk sterben zwar mehr, aber es gibt weniger Beschaffungskriminalität.


----------



## -NTB- (17. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Stimmt, am Alk sterben zwar mehr, aber es gibt weniger Beschaffungskriminalität.




LOL,  letzendlich, ist so gesehen nen kioskverkäufer oder die tanke auch nix anderes als nen dealer^^

nur das das "produkt" ebend legal ist...und genau das ist wieder staatsabhängig...(man vergleiche z.b. iran, holland, deutschland)


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

Na ja, bei den Chiristen kann Alk ja keine Sünde sein und verboten werden, weil Jesus und seine Jünger beim Abendmahl ordentlich gebechert haben. 
Wasser in Wein und so, und ich denke mal, dass die damals noch keinen alkoholfreien Wein hatten.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie seid ihr zur "Verboten" eingestellt?*

Iran ist doch kein Staat eher ein Terror Regime wie unter Hitler und Mussolini
da ist die Türkei schon weiter aus dem Mittelalter raus

bin im übrigen gegen alle Religionen und gegen alle Drogen

leide selbst an der Droge Schokolade/Zucker


----------



## A3000T (24. Januar 2010)

> Na ja, bei den Chiristen kann Alk ja keine Sünde sein und verboten werden, weil Jesus und seine Jünger beim Abendmahl ordentlich gebechert haben.


Na ja, wenns danach ginge. Gott hat auch Maria vergewaltigt, dann dürfte das bei denen auch nicht unter Strafe stehen. Obwohl, einige katholische Priester sind da ja doch recht konsequent. 



> Iran ist doch kein Staat eher ein Terror Regime wie unter Hitler und Mussolini
> da ist die Türkei schon weiter aus dem Mittelalter raus


Stimmt, man denke nur an die riesigen iranischen Konzentrationslager wo Juden zu Millionen vergast werden.  Lieber Himmel, warum muss immer gleich mit der Adolfkeule geschwungen werden?

Wie dem auch sei, ich hab mir jetzt den Iran- bzw. was auch immer sonst noch so kommen möge, nicht weiter durchgelesen und hab daher für Auswahl Nr. 3 gestimmt. Auch wenn es Hass nicht so ganz trifft. Ich hab eher Mitleid mit solchen Leuten, denn wenn man schon so tief gesunken ist mit der NPD und ähnlichem Gesocks zu sympathisieren, dann müssen sich sicherlich sogar die Kakerlaken bücken um auf einen hinab zu spucken.


----------



## hzdriver (12. Februar 2010)

Wer kann eigentlich heutige verfassungsfeindliche Gründe gegen die NPD vorbringen ? Wer kann hier mal ein paar aufführen , ohne das Adolfsyndrom von vor 60 Jahren ?!
Ich denk da suchen doch nur die Linken Ihre Daseinsberechtigung und egal ob Polizist oder Sanitäter , jeder ist von einem Migranten schon mal angespuckt und Nazi genannt wurden.
Von den linken Randalierern und Chaoten ganz zu schweigen .
Nur weil man in der Linken jetzt Prada trägt , bleiben DIE trotzdem die Teufel im Frack.

Hier noch zu A3000T , gerade bei Euch im Osten gibt es die AusländerbefreitenZonen , würde mich mal freuen DICH beim Spucken auf die Ois zu sehen , Maulheld !


----------



## herethic (12. Februar 2010)

Die NPD sind imho nicht Extrem,nur sehr Patriotistisch/Rechts.

Ich meine die sagen ja nicht das alle Ausländer raus sollen etc.

Trotzdem mag ich ihre Ziele nicht

MMn ist die einzig extreme Partei in Deutschland die DKP


----------



## Shi (12. Februar 2010)

Das sagen sie doch! Wenn auch nur indirekt, sie diskriminieren Ausländer. Dann wollen sie noch die Reichsgrenzen wiederherstellen, Frauen sollen an den Herd etc.., MMn, ist die DKP nicht die extremste Partei, sondern die MLPD. (von linksher gesehn). Ich hoffe dass diese "Patrioten" baldigst verboten werden, fremdenfeindliches Gesindel hat keine Daseinsberechtigung


----------



## Madz (12. Februar 2010)

Zwischen Patriotismus aus Eigennutz/Selbstschutz und Fremdenfeindlichkeit ist eine, wenn auch schmale, Linie.


----------



## herethic (12. Februar 2010)

Die Mlpd ist sicher nicht die extremste Partei,grade die hab ich nicht erwähnt da ich mich in letzer Zeit mit ihr befasst habe und den Eindruck bekommen habe das sie immer liberaler wird(  DU hat auch den Eindruck http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...10-monatliche-community-bundestagswahl-3.html)




			
				Shi schrieb:
			
		

> MMn, ist die DKP nicht die extremste Partei


Sie ist die Nachfolgepartei der KPD und diese war so linksextrem das sie verboten wurde



			
				Shi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe dass diese "Patrioten" baldigst verboten werden, fremdenfeindliches Gesindel hat keine Daseinsberechtigung


Ich mag die NPD auch nicht und hasse Patriotismus allerdings solle mMn *jede* politische Richtung toleriert werden(akzeptiert natürlich nicht unbedingt).
Ich mag die NPD genauso wenig wie die FDP,aber ich toleriere diese Standpunkte und denke das jeder seine politische Meinung Frei ausleben darf und eine Partei nicht verboten werden sollte.


----------



## newjohnny (12. Februar 2010)

Nazis RAUS.
in diesem freien Land ist kein Platz für Fremdenhass und Diskriminierung.

@ghostadmin
Diese Art der Teilnahme an einer FREIWILLIGEN Umfrage ist äußerst suboptimal.
mfg newjohnny


----------



## herethic (12. Februar 2010)

newjohnny schrieb:


> Nazis RAUS.
> in diesem freien Land ist kein Platz für Fremdenhass und Diskriminierung.
> 
> @ghostadmin
> ...


Du meinst doch jetzt Shi oder?Oder mich?Oder Hzdriver?
Ghostadmin hat hier afaik bisher nicht gepostet...


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie seit ihr zur NPD eingestellt?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Da kann man nur hoffen das die Personen die "Ich finde deren Ziele gut" das als schlechten Scherz meinen.
> Auch komisch das sich von denen keiner hier äußert.


 
ganz deiner meinung, wo sind die postings dazu.

alle FEIGLINGE typisch NPD wähler..

gggggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr "wo ist dieser smile mit dem KOPFSCHUß"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Die NPD sind imho nicht Extrem,nur sehr Patriotistisch/Rechts.
> 
> Ich meine die sagen ja nicht das alle Ausländer raus sollen etc.



Nö, die sagen nur, dass Ausländer keinen Job, kein Unterstützung und auch sonst nichts erhalten sollten, solange es noch irgend einem Deutschen nicht wunderbar gut geht...


Bezüglich "(links) extremistischste Partei":
Würde ich mich nicht drum streiten, kann man schließlich an sehr vielen Dingen festmachen. Z.B. Position zu unserem demokratischen System, Position zu Grundrechten, Position zu unserem Wirtschaftssystem, Position zu Gewalteinsatz,...
In jeder Rubrik kann man extremistisch sein, wärend man es in anderen nicht ist. Einen Extremismus gegen den anderen abzuwiegen, ist schwer.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ghostadmin hat hier afaik bisher nicht gepostet...



Doch, vor ca 300 Posts.^^
Was ich da geschrieben habe weiß ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## A3000T (13. Februar 2010)

hzdriver schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch zu A3000T , gerade bei Euch im Osten gibt es die AusländerbefreitenZonen , würde mich mal freuen DICH beim Spucken auf die Ois zu sehen , Maulheld !


OI ? Wikipedia!

Also, wenn du das nächste mal wieder keine Ahnung hast, einfach mal nichts tippen.  Aber das ist halt typisch für die NPD und ihre Fans. Musik- oder sonst irgendwelche Stilrichtungen für die eigenen Zwecke okkupieren, weil die eigenen Ziele so schwachsinnig sind, das man sich damit nicht unverhohlen an die Öffentlichkeit trauen kann.



> Wer kann eigentlich heutige verfassungsfeindliche Gründe gegen die NPD vorbringen ? Wer kann hier mal ein paar aufführen , ohne das Adolfsyndrom von vor 60 Jahren ?!
> Ich denk da suchen doch nur die Linken Ihre Daseinsberechtigung und egal ob Polizist oder Sanitäter , jeder ist von einem Migranten schon mal angespuckt und Nazi genannt wurden.
> Von den linken Randalierern und Chaoten ganz zu schweigen .
> Nur weil man in der Linken jetzt Prada trägt , bleiben DIE trotzdem die Teufel im Frack.


Und ich denke, dass ist das hohle Geschwätz eines frustrierten Wochenendnazis der keinen Plan hat. Natürlich ist dies nur meine Meinung und kein bewiesener Fakt, aber da du ja ebenso gern irgendwas ins weiter Rund laberst, scheint mir das nur gerecht. Ach ja, vor Satzzeichen und Kommas kommen keine Leerzeichen, sowas ist undeutsch.


----------



## Genghis99 (13. Februar 2010)

Nationalismus ist die Dümmste und Kurzsichtigste Form aller Weltanschauungen.


----------



## newjohnny (13. Februar 2010)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Nationalismus ist die Dümmste und Kurzsichtigste Form aller Weltanschauungen.




Völlig korrekt.

@hzdriver 
Oh je, da mangelt es massiv an Intelligenz, politischer Informiertheit und Verarbeitung schlechter Kindheitserfahrungen. Deswegen bist du das, was du bist. Jemand, der der ganze negative Assoziationsketten mit "Ausländern" verbindet. Wenn du einen Ausländer triffst, der unfeundlich ist etc., hat das nichts mit allen Anderen zu tun. Verallgemeinerung ist nicht sehr weitsichtig im Bezug auf den "Tellerrand".
Ich hoffe du verreist nicht gern, denn außerhalb Deutschlands bist DU der Ausländer.
mfg newjohnny


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Februar 2010)

nett sind die Engländer nicht gerade wenn man ihnen in England falsch ausweicht (zu fuss) ist man aus Deutschland ja nicht gewöhnt das die auf der falschen Seite laufen da hört man schnell mal ein **** auch wenn es nur verschwinde oder so bedeutet


----------



## Shi (13. Februar 2010)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Nationalismus ist die Dümmste und Kurzsichtigste Form aller Weltanschauungen.


/signed


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (13. Februar 2010)

Nazi Satire Video - qsush - MyVideo

das sagt meine Meinung über Nazis und Ihre Partei aus!!

Sche/isse ist das geil, das könnt ich mir den ganzen Tag anschauen! Das Ende ist genial 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3mWF1bfPxM

Ich kann nicht mehr!


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (16. Februar 2010)

Ich finde es einfach nur schlimm das die nicht schon längst einen Schlussstrich durch die Rechnung bekommen haben. Das darf es einfach in Deutschland nicht geben....


----------



## herethic (16. Februar 2010)

DaRkNeZRaVer schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach nur schlimm das die nicht schon längst einen Schlussstrich durch die Rechnung bekommen haben. Das darf es einfach in Deutschland nicht geben....


Jup,deine Einstellung zur CDU teile ich


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. Februar 2010)

Bei mir siehts so bei der KPD ääähhhh Die Linke aus


----------



## EinarN (20. Februar 2010)

Das sind Menschen was keine Ahnung haben was eine Diktatur u. volksunterdrückung ist, Leben in der Vergangenheit, suchen das inexistente Positive in das Negative und machen sich selber was vor.

Diese sind 1:1 Vergleicbar mit den Rumänischen idioten was den Diktator tscheauschesku Hinterher Heulen und weit entfernt von der Realität Leben.
In beide Fälle (Deutsche u. Rumänische gleichgesinnte) ist Erklärungsbedarf so das diese zur Realität zurück finden.
Mit ein Einfachen Verbot ist nichts Getan. Dan geht es um so häftiger weiter im untergrund und das ist unkontrolierbar und kann Gefährlich werden.

Ich hasse die nicht, Ich kann sie nur Bemitleiden weil die sind einfach nur Armsehlig.


----------



## TRON (22. Februar 2010)

Ich unterstütze die , die das Gesetz vertreten und dieses hart durchsetzen ! Arbeit für jeden der Will und kann. Keine Kriminalität . Keine Schläger und Überfälle. Man muss Abends wieder in die Städte gehen können. Also Recht und Ordnung wie man sich das wünscht!

Unter allen Parteien in Deutschland ist es in den letzten 20 Jahren damit nur schlechter geworden!
Auser unter der SED , jaaa Leute ! wieso? Da kamen die Vietnamesen/Angolaner ect. zum Lernen in die DDR. Machten eine Ausbildung oder studierten um danach Ihre Länder mit ihrem Wissen aufzubauen und zu unterstützen!
Untergebracht waren sie in Studentwohnheimen und dann ging es wieder nach Hause.

Ja egal , auf jeden fall brauchen wir Parteien die wieder Recht und Ordnung ins Land bringen und das gilt auch für die Herren der Wirtschaft , falls hier einer denkt es geht nur um das Volk.
Und wem das Land und seine Parteien nicht gefällt. Der kann ja mal ne Greencard beantragen .


----------



## EinarN (23. Februar 2010)

Das kann man auch anderwertig regeln ohne springerstiefeln und OHNE GEWALT !
Auch Ohne GLATZKÖPFE was die Leute auf der Strasse Zusammen schlagen nur weil die eine andere hautfarbe haben, sogar harmlose Touristen anpöbeln.

Das Verhalten von denen ist Geistlich- und Psichisch Gestört unter den allerletzten niveau was in der Heutigen Geselschaft nichts zu suchen hat.

Was SED Betrift (In Rumänien PCR) man kannsagen "gott sei dank" das der Rotz endlich weg vom Fenster ist. Dieser ROTZ ist unter aller letzten Niveau, Verletzte alle Erdenkliche Menschenrechte.
Wer Heute im Jahr 2010 die SED Vermisst, hat nicht mehr alle tassen im Schrank und Gehört ganz einfach in der Klapse.
Dazu Gehören alle diese Alt Kommunisten denen dank Ehemaligen Parteifunktionen u. Arschkricherei Menthalität, damahl verdammt gut ging, heute in der Vergangenheit leben am rande der Gesellschaft weil sie es in Kapitalismus zu nichts Bringen und denken das sie die Zeit zurück drehen können, dabei aus den Hintergrund Aktiv sind mit jede Menge Blödsinne.


----------



## XeQfaN (23. Februar 2010)

TRON schrieb:


> Unter allen Parteien in Deutschland ist es in den letzten 20 Jahren damit nur schlechter geworden!
> Auser unter der SED , jaaa Leute ! wieso? Da kamen die Vietnamesen/Angolaner ect. zum Lernen in die DDR. Machten eine Ausbildung oder studierten um danach Ihre Länder mit ihrem Wissen aufzubauen und zu unterstützen!
> Untergebracht waren sie in Studentwohnheimen und dann ging es wieder nach Hause.




Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, in der DDR war vieles ******** aber das war geregelt ! Ich finde die NPD greift über, da gebe ich vollkommen jeden recht. Rechtsradikale finde ich auch nicht immer gut wie sie vorgehen !!!! 
Dennoch finde ich, wir leben in deutschland und jeder der hier wohnt sollte stolz auf sein land sein ! ! ! Natürlich sind das nicht alle... ganz klar ... aber " hier gibt es kein krieg, man wird unterstüzt für viele dinge " 
Jetzt aber der Punkt wo schluss ist, ich lasse mir nicht von einen arbeitslosen Ramjid oder Memeht sagen das deutschland ******** und wir deutschen nichts können ! Da sehe ich schwarz... kommen hier her aus ihren kanacken land und beziehen schön hartz 4 und fahren fetten bmw e36. Sollen sie doch zurück in ihren garimjarim land. In ihrem land würden sie nichts bekommen ! Und somit heisst das " du sein tot, aber du kommen deutscheland und bekomme geld "  Schon mal probiert nach Australien auszuwandern ? ja ? das ist gar nicht so leicht, da kommt nicht jeder rein. sowie in der schweiz und den usa ... als ich ein berricht gesehen habe bei EXTRA über köln und dem netten stadteil wo man schon denkt klein istanbul... und sie ein 19 jahre alten türken fragen " respektieren sie deutsche ?" und er sagt " warum soll ich die respektiereen "  der kann gleich abwandern ... der junge hatte keine ausbildung und kein abschluss nichts... aber " fett n nokia nsiebneuzschig" . Raus mit son gesindel ! ! ! Ich nehme kein deutschen in den schutz, auch die schlagen sich etc... aber komisch ist es schon das generell irgend welche schlägerrein durch irgend welche aussiedler ensteht ! ! Das ja auch schon tote gibt... Ich könnte noch soviel schreiben.....aber das ist mir eigentlich zuviel aufwand für das ganze...

also NPD etwas zu hard aber langsam sollten wir hier mal durchgreifen...


----------



## EinarN (24. Februar 2010)

@ XeQfaN

Eben. Das gleiche problem sehe ich auch bei meine Rumänische Landsleute.
Die Vergessen einfach von wo sie Gekommen sind, in welchen Analphabeten Kaff mit Lehmhäuser in den Karpaten sie Gelebt haben, zihen hier mit den Fetten dreier durch die gegend, Manelle musik in der Anlage aufgedreht auf maximum und beginnen an zu Geben.

Ich hab einige jahre in Düsseldorf in eine Rumänische gegend (Handweiser) Gewohnt und nach gut 4 Jahre hatte ich sodermassen die schnauze voll das ich zurück nach Duisburg gezogen bin, auch wen hier eine "Pinguinen Welt" Herscht. 
Die wiederum halten von Rumäner Abstand dank............. Geschihte.
Die haben es noch immer nicht "Verdaut" was Wlad Tzepesch (Graf Dracula) mit denen Machte in der zeit des Osmanischen Imperium


----------



## XeQfaN (24. Februar 2010)

Für mein Eintrag habe ich eine Gelbekarte Kassiert... dieses ist es mir wert meine Meinung zu äußern über das was es hier geht ! Ich lasse mich nicht abwürgen mit Verwarnungen über das mich zu äußern was ich jeden tag mir mit ansehen darf und konfrontiert werde. Ich habe eine Patriotische einstellung ! ! ! Und ich hoffe doch auch das wird akzeptiert wie auch ich unsere Außländischen freunde.


----------



## EinarN (24. Februar 2010)

Egal wie Hoch deine Patriotische Einstellung ist, das einzige was du ereichst ist dich sinlos zu stressen. endern kannste so wie so nichts.
Du must auch berücksichtigen das wen man korrekt denkt, dank EU, Deutschland existiert nicht mehr, genau so wie auch kein Frangreich mehr existiert und auch kein Rumänien Mehr.
Es sind quasi symboliche Staaten was Irgendwie unterschidliche sprachen sprechen aber eine einheitliche wehrung, trotzdem keine grenzen mehr haben und nicht mehr existieren so wie Früher.
Der komplette Rotz ist änlich wie USA und da kannst du nichts mehr machen. 
So wie der Rumäne, Bulgar, Franzose hier her Arbeiten kann, genau so kannst auch du da Rüber gehen.
Was da noch fehlt ist eine Einheitliche Sprache was in USA und dann ist EU eine USA BILLIG KOPIE.
Den Einzigen Tipp was Ich dir geben kann ist VERGISS ES. Was vorbei ist, ist Vorbei.
Warte ab bis "die pinguine" in der EU Kommen. Dann wirds lustig


----------



## Riot_deluxe (24. Februar 2010)

Was ich von der NPD halte:

Die NPD ist ein Sammelbecken von Altnazis, die 1945 hängen geblieben sind und nie darüber weg gekommen sind, den Krieg verloren zu haben. Die NPD ist ein Sammelbecken von gescheiterten Existenzen, die in ihren Leben nichts erreicht haben und dafür nun anderen die Schuld geben wollen. 

Laut verschiedenen Studien besteht der Großteil an NPD-WählerInnen aus Menschen mit geringen Bildungsstand und Arbeitslosen.

Die NPD ist ein Wolf im Schafpelz, die ihr wahres Gesicht erst  dann zeigen wird, wenn sie an der Macht ist. Was zum Glück nie passieren wird. Die NPD wird noch in 100 Jahren in der Bedeutungslosigkeit rumtümpeln und das ist auch gut so. 

Und manche Leute hier, mit ihrem Stereotypen-Denken finde ich zum Kotzen. Klar gibt es manche/einige Emigranten die sich ******* benehmen, das liegt aber nicht daran, dass sie Emigranten sind, sondern daran, dass sie schlechte Menschen sind. Denn der überwiegende Teil der Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund benimmt sich gut.

Zum Glück gibt es aber auch noch genügend Menschen in Deutschland die NPD und Co. mit allen Mitteln und auf allen Ebenen bekämpfen!


----------



## EinarN (24. Februar 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Klar gibt es manche/einige Emigranten die sich ******* benehmen, das liegt aber nicht daran, dass sie Emigranten sind, sondern daran, dass sie schlechte Menschen sind. Denn der überwiegende Teil der Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund benimmt sich gut.


Genau.
Überall auf diese Welt, in jeden Land und das Ohne Ausnahme sind derartige Gehirnamputierte Idioten. Da nun einige davon Migrieren, kann man nicht ein Gesammtes land im Selben Topf Stecken.

Genau so könnte man dann auch Deutschland aus den Ausland sehen und das Komplette land in den NPD topf Stecken.

Macht es aber keiner so das warum sollte man alle Türken im Selben Topf Stecken mit den Religionsfanatikern was eigentlich der Abschaum der Türkischen Geselschaft ist was Sich hier breit gemacht haben, sich umbedingt Beseisen müssen wie Gleubig das sie sind, wie die Pinguie herumlaufen und sich Familienmitglieder Gegenseitig Abschlachten?

In der Türkei, bei den Mädels in den Schulen u. Hochschulen herscht Koptuch Verbot. Hier in Deutschland laufen die Alle wie die pinguine Herum und machen wegen den Fetzen so ein Riesen Aufstand. Warum? Einfach weil sie nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank haben, Anpassungsunfähig sind und sich mit ein Derartiges Verhalten Bemerkbar machen wollen da sie sich Permanent Ausgegrenz fühlen.

Diese Gestallten sind in der Türkei der Abschaum der Türkischen Geselschaft und werden es auch Hier in Deutschland oder wo auch Immer Bleiben. Wer urlaubreisen in der türkei gemacht hat, weis was ich damit meine.

Hier in Duisburg ist eine der Grösten Türkischen Paralelgeselschaften Deutschlands. Es ist jede menge Abschaum dabei aber auch Voll mit sehr Nette Leute, Mega Freundlich, Sauber, hilfsbereit und sehr Zuverlässige Geschäftspartner.

Was Inder Betrifft, Ich habe noch keinen Gesehen, Besoffen Gröllend um Mitternacht auf den Strassen mit den Füssen in den Mülltonnen, Telefonzellen, Bushaltestellen Windschutzglasswände Hereinballern so wie ich bereitz jede Menge Deutsche Gesehen habe.

Ich habe auch noch keinen gesehen nachts um halbzwei mitden auto an der Ampel Stehen mit Störende Music aufgedreht bis zum Anschlag, Igendwelche SIDO Gegrölle wie Deutsche.
Ich hab auch noch kein Türke, Inder, Pakistaner, Afrikaner Gesehen in der Strassenbahn oder DB Fahrgäste Anpöbeln aber jede menge Aloholisierte Gröllende Deutsche Panker was sich umbedingt Beweisen müssen.


----------



## XeQfaN (24. Februar 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Egal wie Hoch deine Patriotische Einstellung ist, das einzige was du ereichst ist dich sinlos zu stressen. endern kannste so wie so nichts.
> Du must auch berücksichtigen das wen man korrekt denkt, dank EU, Deutschland existiert nicht mehr, genau so wie auch kein Frangreich mehr existiert und auch kein Rumänien Mehr.
> Es sind quasi symboliche Staaten was Irgendwie unterschidliche sprachen sprechen aber eine einheitliche wehrung, trotzdem keine grenzen mehr haben und nicht mehr existieren so wie Früher.
> Der komplette Rotz ist änlich wie USA und da kannst du nichts mehr machen.
> ...



Ich habe Respekt vor den Ländern wie die Schweiz, Österreich und England die sich das nicht mit an tun ! ! ! Man kann nicht mehr stolz auf sein Land sein, Olympia ? Dann spielt das keine rolle mehr wieviel Gold Deutschland holt! ! ! Welcher Deutsche will den freiwillig nach Rumänien oder in die Türkei ??? Das sind nur die, die einfach nur weg wollen... wie auch immer.


----------



## stefan.net82 (24. Februar 2010)

(o) keine angabe!


----------



## kress (24. Februar 2010)

[X]Sie haben nicht ganz unrecht, schießen aber Stark über das Ziel hinaus.


----------



## EinarN (24. Februar 2010)

XeQfaN schrieb:


> Ich habe Respekt vor den Ländern wie die Schweiz, Österreich und England die sich das nicht mit an tun ! ! ! .


Wie oft warst du in England um de Realität zu Sehen?
Ich Fahre regelmäsig rüber, Aufenthaltsort London - Harrow.
Ich vermute du schreibst was du nicht weist. In England werden Ausländer auf den Händen Getragen sogar IM KNAST.
Zu Deine info, Ich habs mal selber im England Verbockt und ar da 1 Monat in U-Haft im ELMLEY Knast. 
Sorry aber das teil war kein Knast sondern ein Fast 3 Sterne Hotell.
Das Essen Wunderbar, Eingeschlossen nur Über Nacht, den Gesammten tag drausen entweder im Hoff wen das wetter Mitspielte oder am Flur Tischteniss bzw. Billiard Spielen, Musikhören, Lesen, Rauchen, fast so Frei we Zuhause, in jede Zelle TV mit etwa 10 Englische Sender.
wie die Gerichtsverhandlung war, meine Unschuld bewiesen ich war nicht mal beim CROWN COURT. Ich war in ein klimatisierten Aufenthaltsraum im Knast auf eine Bequeme Ledercouch und alles Lief ab über VIDEOKONFERENZ. Ich hate eine Plasmaglotze vor der Nase mit ein Cam, Ich sah das Gericht, Das Gericht sah mich. 
Alles Dauerte 5 Minuten und ich könnte Nachhause Fahren.
Mein auto (siehe Avantar) war da am Hof Versigelt, wurde Aufgesigelt vor meine Augen, Hab mich Hereingesetzt und bin Nachhause Gefahren

Ich habe in 1 Monat Knast in England gut 6 kg Zugenommen. 
Das Essen war so Lecker das Ich nicht Gegesen habe sondern Regelrecht GEFRESSEN.
Hatte da ein Zellenkollege, Inhaftiert für 7 Jahre, ein Deutscher LKW Fahrer was mit 800 kg Drogen Erwischt wurde, der war Kurz vorder Entlassung der Wollte nicht raus 
Der Hat sein SOLICITER Gebeten Ihn den Knast Aufenthalt für mindestens 1 Monat zu Verängern und in der zwischenzeit seine zuwanderung nach England zu Erledigen. Der Wollte von Deutschland nichts mehr Hören.

In England Herst tatsächlich noch FREIHEIT auch wen die an jede Ampel ein CCTV Überwachungcammera Weihnachtsbaum haben, Freiheit was Hier ein Fremdwort ist. Da sind die Menschenrechte noch das A und O nicht wie Hier.
Das einzige was mich dort Stört ist das Die Verkehrt Fahren und Lenkrad Rechts haben. Damit komme ich nicht klar.


----------



## hempsmoker (24. Februar 2010)

Nette Geschichte EinarN, wenn auch etwas schwer zu lesen


----------



## EinarN (24. Februar 2010)

Ist nicht "Nett" ist die Wahrheit.
In 47 Jahre Erlebt man so einiges, macht auch jede menge Fehler und man lernt nie aus.

Was ich damit zeigen wollte ist, bevor einige hier nur nörgeln, währe mal nicht schlecht über den teller rand hinaus zu schauen und die Realität so sehen wie sie ist und nicht sich igendwass aus der eigenen Phantasie Einreden.


----------



## Jan565 (24. Februar 2010)

[X]Sie haben nicht ganz unrecht, schießen aber Stark über das Ziel hinaus

Grundsetze sind eigentlich vertretbar und entsprechen auch der Meinung von vielen. Jedoch deren Umsetzung oder wie die es versuchen durch zu bekommen ist falsch. Ich bin kein Hasser oder Freund der Partei, aber sie hat nun mal ihre Berechtigung zu Exestieren, schließlich darf jeder seine Meinung frei äußern. Ich Persönlich würde die nie wählen, aber auch nicht verbieten wollen.


----------



## Ell1 (24. Februar 2010)

Ich finde das deutschland so etwas nicht brauch, aber die deutschen sollten auf ihr Land stolz sein dürfen ohne das es sofort Nationalsoziallismus ist!
Beispiel:

In den Irischen Kneipen wird um 2 Uhr morgen sobald die Kneipe schließt die Nationalhymne gespielt.

Wenn das in Deutschland gemacht werden würde wäre es gleich Natinalsoziallismus!

Quelle: Englischunterricht XD


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2010)

Im NDR läuft jeden Tag zu Mitternacht die S-H-Hymne, im Deutschland Funk afaik die deutsche. Da spricht niemand von Nationalsozialismus.
Im Gegensatz zu irishen Pubs sind deutsche Kneipen aber sowieso musikarm und kurz vor Schließung meist eher leer. Deutsche Discotheken dagegen machen um 2 nicht zu und haben ein zu junges Zielpublikum, als dass die Nationalhymne auf Begeisterung stoßen würde. (Ausgenommen bei den Leuten, bei denen der Vorwurf dann doch gerechtfertigt ist)
Denn seien wir mal ganz ehrlich: Es gibt schöneres.



EinarN schrieb:


> Genau so könnte man dann auch Deutschland aus den Ausland sehen und das Komplette land in den NPD topf Stecken.
> 
> Macht es aber keiner



Genaugenommen machen das einige. Mehrheitlich auch noch Leute, die das positiv finden 



> In der Türkei, bei den Mädels in den Schulen u. Hochschulen herscht Koptuch Verbot.



Wurde das nicht kürzlich aufgehoben?



> Ich habe auch noch keinen gesehen nachts um halbzwei mitden auto an der Ampel Stehen mit Störende Music aufgedreht bis zum Anschlag, Igendwelche SIDO Gegrölle wie Deutsche.
> Ich hab auch noch kein Türke, Inder, Pakistaner, Afrikaner Gesehen in der Strassenbahn oder DB Fahrgäste Anpöbeln aber jede menge Aloholisierte Gröllende Deutsche Panker was sich umbedingt Beweisen müssen.



Also ich wurde schon mehr türkischstämmigen Mitbürgern als von Punks angepöbelt - da muss man einfach mal die Demographie im Auge behalten. Inder sind einfach seltener. Punks gibts auch nicht mehr so viele. Das arabische Migranten nicht Sido, sondern auf andere Art wiederliches Gedudel durch den ganzen Stadteil dröhnen lassen, macht die Sache auch nicht besser und gehört imho genauso mit nem Strafzettel belohnt, wie irgendwelche Möchtegern-Juppies, die immer noch nicht genug von Techno haben 




XeQfaN schrieb:


> Ich habe Respekt vor den Ländern wie die Schweiz, Österreich und England die sich das nicht mit an tun ! ! ! Man kann nicht mehr stolz auf sein Land sein, Olympia ? Dann spielt das keine rolle mehr wieviel Gold Deutschland holt! ! !



Tat es das je? (bzw.: Seit 36 nochmal?)



> Welcher Deutsche will den freiwillig nach Rumänien oder in die Türkei ??? Das sind nur die, die einfach nur weg wollen... wie auch immer.



Also ich würde in beiden Ländern eine ganze Menge Gegnden finden, die mir besser gefallen. Und die Chance, dass ich mit bei der dortigen Bevölkerung wohler fühle, als auf nem bayrischen Dorf, würde ich auch nicht kleiner als 50% einstufen. (Bliebe noch die Sprache. Aber das gilt für Bayern eigentlich auch  )


----------



## Riot_deluxe (24. Februar 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> [X]Sie haben nicht ganz unrecht, schießen aber Stark über das Ziel hinaus
> 
> Grundsetze sind eigentlich vertretbar und entsprechen auch der Meinung von vielen. Jedoch deren Umsetzung oder wie die es versuchen durch zu bekommen ist falsch. Ich bin kein Hasser oder Freund der Partei, aber sie hat nun mal ihre Berechtigung zu Exestieren, schließlich darf jeder seine Meinung frei äußern. Ich Persönlich würde die nie wählen, aber auch nicht verbieten wollen.



Diese Grundsätze hältst Du für vertretbar?:


Rückführung aller hier lebenden Ausländer


Einführung der Todesstrafe


Homosexualität unter Strafe stellen


Polizeistaat

Und das sind nur einige Punkte zu denen sich die NPD offen bekennt. Mir als Antifaschist -der sich intensiv mit Recherche-Arbeit über die NPD beschäftigt- sind auch noch einige andere Ziele der NPD bekannt:


Kontrolle über Medien,Internet und Bevölkerung


Verbot von oppositionellen Gruppen


Umschreibung der Geschichte (Holocaustleugnung)


Nationalsozialistische Diktatur

Die NPD gibt sich in der Öffentlichkeit als Wolf im Schafpelz. Ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der NPD-Mitglieder war früher bei der SS oder NSDAP. Es gibt mehre Mitglieder in der NPD die offen Hitler huldigen. Einige Mitglieder der NPD verbüsten in der Vergangenheit Haftstrafen wegen Totschlag und Schwerer Körperverletzung (Wer ihre Opfer waren könnt ihr euch ja denken). 

Ich halte die Grundsätze definitiv nicht für vertretbar. Im Übrigen stimme ich dir aber zu, selbst die NPD sollte das Recht haben ihre Meinung frei zusagen. Ich möchte in einer Gesellschaft leben, in der jeder seine Meinung frei äußern kann, auch dann wenn es menschenverachtende ******* ist.


----------



## EinarN (24. Februar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im NDR läuft jeden Tag zu Mitternacht die S-H-Hymne, im Deutschland Funk afaik die deutsche. Da spricht niemand von Nationalsozialismus.
> Im Gegensatz zu irishen Pubs sind deutsche Kneipen aber sowieso musikarm und kurz vor Schließung meist eher leer. Deutsche Discotheken dagegen machen um 2 nicht zu und haben ein zu junges Zielpublikum, als dass die Nationalhymne auf Begeisterung stoßen würde. (Ausgenommen bei den Leuten, bei denen der Vorwurf dann doch gerechtfertigt ist)
> Denn seien wir mal ganz ehrlich: Es gibt schöneres.


Wer in USA war wenigstens in Urlaub, die Singen dort die nationalimne am Mittagstisch Gevolgt vom Gebet und abends beim Schlafengehen auch. Gröllt irgendwo in der fentlichkeit die Immne , bleiben die mit den Auto Stehen, Stellen Motor ab, Steigen aus, Stellen sich neben das auto, Rechte hand Aufs Hertz und Stehen so bis die Imne Abgespielt ist wie ein Dekmal anschliesend Fahren die weiter.
wie ich das es Erste mal in Vegas Erlebte, wuste Ich nicht was Ich machen Sollß Das geiche wie die um nicht Negativ auf zu Fallen u. Respekt zeigen oder Nur Kopfschütteln, mich fragen ob die eine ander Waffel haben und weiter Fahren 


> Genaugenommen machen das einige. Mehrheitlich auch noch Leute, die das positiv finden


 Mag sein. Sind aber Einzefälle. Ausgenommen POLEN was so wie so eine an der waffel haben genau wie die Bescheuerten aus der EX-DDR was in der Vergangenheit leben 


> Wurde das nicht kürzlich aufgehoben?


Nicht das ich wüste. Ich kann ja mal bei gelegenheit nachfragen





> Also ich wurde schon mehr türkischstämmigen Mitbürgern als von Punks angepöbelt - da muss man einfach mal die Demographie im Auge behalten.


 auch richtig. Trotzdem Gibt es ausnahme fälle.


> Das arabische Migranten nicht Sido, sondern auf andere Art wiederliches Gedudel durch den ganzen Stadteil dröhnen lassen, macht die Sache auch nicht besser und gehört imho genauso mit nem Strafzettel belohnt, wie irgendwelche Möchtegern-Juppies, die immer noch nicht genug von Techno haben


 Genau richtig. Du sollst dir aber Rumänische MANELE Herein Zihen. Eine Mixtur zwischen Zigeunermusic, Jugoslawische Folksmusic, Türkisches gedusel (orientalisch), Rap, Techno, House, alle gezogen mit Langes Gejaule und Gehopse.

Einige Beispiele:

VIDEO 1, VIDEO 2 , VIDEO 3

Bin Mal Gespannt um eure Meinungen. Es wird Rumänisch Gesungen nicht zigeunerisch. Keine RROMA Textgebung. 

DAS HIER ist teils Echt zigeunerisch, teils Rumänisch und einige werden Staunen es ist auch ein Soundtrack von ein Film, ist Groß in Kommen in England auch wen es etwas Alt ist, der Witz die Englender Lieben es. Man hört es in Fast jede gut Betuchte Disco in England.


> Also ich würde in beiden Ländern eine ganze Menge Gegnden finden, die mir besser gefallen. Und die Chance, dass ich mit bei der dortigen Bevölkerung wohler fühle,


In Rumänien z.B. sind 2 Große Deutsche Sidlungen. Die Siebenburger Sachsen in Transylwanien und die Banater Deutsche in SW Rumänien (von wo Ich komme). Da wird Regelmäsig Deutsch Gesprochen auch wen in Dialekt.


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (24. Februar 2010)

Mensch, 21 für die NPD, 92 teilweise für die NPD. Schlimm, dass so viele die Fakten der Geschichtspolitik nicht begriffen haben... Frieden kann es nur geben, wenn es Toleranz gibt, wenn keiner sich besser fühlt, wenn nur der Geist, nicht die Rasse zählt, wenn rassenübergreifend und international solidarisch geholfen und kooperiert wird, wenn keine territorialen Forderungen gestellt werden - was im heutigen Deutschland und der EU realisiert ist. Deswegen gibt es hier schon im Gegensatz zur Zeit vor 1945 seit über 60 Jahren Frieden. Wir leben in einem Paradies! Aber 1/3 von euch versteht das wohl nicht. Die NPD ist ein Instrument der Nazis zur Durchsetzung ihrer antidemokratischen Ziele. Demokratie und fundamentaler Nationalismus, gar Nationalsozialismus sind nicht vereinbar. Die Geschichte lehrt - aber anscheinend so manchen hier nicht. Jetzt sagen die Betroffenen: "Nein, ich finde nur ganz gezielte Punkte vertretbar!". Aber was ist vertretbar, was ein Baustein des schlimmen großen Ganzen ist?


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Februar 2010)

XeQfaN schrieb:


> Ich habe Respekt vor den Ländern wie die Schweiz, Österreich und England die sich das nicht mit an tun ! ! ! Man kann nicht mehr stolz auf sein Land sein, Olympia ? Dann spielt das keine rolle mehr wieviel Gold Deutschland holt! ! ! Welcher Deutsche will den freiwillig nach Rumänien oder in die Türkei ??? Das sind nur die, die einfach nur weg wollen... wie auch immer.



Streich mal Österreich aus deiner Aufzählung, da siehts nicht viel anders aus wie im D-land. ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Wer in USA war wenigstens in Urlaub, die Singen dort die nationalimne am Mittagstisch Gevolgt vom Gebet und abends beim Schlafengehen auch. Gröllt irgendwo in der fentlichkeit die Immne , bleiben die mit den Auto Stehen, Stellen Motor ab, Steigen aus, Stellen sich neben das auto, Rechte hand Aufs Hertz und Stehen so bis die Imne Abgespielt ist wie ein Dekmal anschliesend Fahren die weiter.



Hmm - bei mir hat keiner am Mittagstisch, vorm Gebet, Abendessen oder Schlafengehen die Nationalhymne gesungen. Ob sie angehalten hätten, wenn es jemand anders macht, weiß ich nicht - wage es aber zu bezweifeln. Man hatte man manchmal Zweifel, ob ein Fußgänger vor dem Auto als Grund zum anhalten ausreicht.




> Mag sein. Sind aber Einzefälle.



Keineswegs. Insbesondere im arabischen Raum ist sowas weit verbreitet, aber gerade im Zuge der Islamismuspanik (man beachte die Ironie) breitet sich auch andernorts Sympathie für Nazis aus und da sowas naturgemäß mit miserabler Geschichtskenntniss einhergeht, ist man sich der Trennung zwischen dritten Reich und BRD auch nicht unbedingt bewußt.



> Türkisches gedusel (orientalisch), Rap, Techno, House, alle gezogen mit Langes Gejaule und Gehopse.



Ich glaube, ich verzichte lieber. - und - ergibt nicht immer +


----------



## EinarN (24. Februar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - bei mir hat keiner am Mittagstisch, vorm Gebet, Abendessen oder Schlafengehen die Nationalhymne gesungen. Ob sie angehalten hätten, wenn es jemand anders macht, weiß ich nicht - wage es aber zu bezweifeln. Man hatte man manchmal Zweifel, ob ein Fußgänger vor dem Auto als Grund zum anhalten ausreicht.


 Na gut. So krass vor den Auto Stehnbleben ist nicht 
Ich war drüben in urlaub 1 Monat, ne rundreise mit den auto von osten nach westen über Cannada (bei Verwandten in Winnipeg) und zurück. Da hab ich so einiges Gesehen. lustig ist es in den Kleinen Vororte, Siedlungen wo auf jeden Noch so kleinen Kaff die Amyflage Hängt, abend ein wenig spatzieren gehst hörst du so einiges aus den wohnühen, Wir waren bei einige auch Eingeladen und Müsten beim Mittagtisch im Kreise Händhienhalten und das Mittagsgebet "Versuchen" mit zu Jaulen und das waren keine Sektengänger 


> Ich glaube, ich verzichte lieber. - und - ergibt nicht immer +


Ja. Mach ich regelmäsig 
trotzdem alls...... kulturerweiterung ist es nicht schlecht alls nichtkenner mal herein zu hören. hörst du dann das gejaule in ein auto auch wen es kein RO am kenzeichen hat, weist du von wo die insassen kommen. 

Zu Diese sache Hier: _Also ich würde in beiden Ländern eine ganze Menge Gegnden finden, die mir besser gefallen_ aus ein Anderen posting von dir, eine frage:

*Mal lust mit den auto so richtig Driften?*

HIER und HIER die richtige Strasse dafür. 
Es nennt Sich *TRANSFAGARASAN* und Überquert in Rumänien die Karpaten. 
Wen ich so richtig Dampf Ablassen Will, dann fahre Ich hier Hin und dann Bekommt der Pontiac Saures bis die Walzen Qualmen.


----------



## schub97 (24. Februar 2010)

Also die übertreiben es schone in bisschen.aber vorallem die türken denken das sie machen können was sie wollen,das ist immernoch unser land!

Cdu ist so *******.Meine Mutter ist Hartz 4 Empfänger.Und es wird einem alles abgezogen,es wird sogar das kindergeld des staates von der mietunterstzützung abgezogen und der Unterhalt vom Normalen Hartz 4 Geld abgezogen.Dann darf man nur 160 Euro verdienen alles drüber wird abgezogen.Ab 400 Euro muss einer der Arbeitgeber steuern zahlen für alle jobs.Alles was die "nicht-Hartz 4 Empfänger" bekommen,kriegen die,die es brauchen wieder abgezogen.Das nenn ich mal gute Politik.Das fast wie in Ägypten:Es ist kein aufstieg möglich(hier wirds einem sehr erschwert).Man wird sozusagen zur Schwarzarbeit aufgefordert.Auf den Plakat der CDU sollte stehen:MACHT SCHWARZARBEIT!MACHT SCHWARZARBEIT!

Westerwelle hat recht damit,dass sehr viele sich null um ihren Job kümmern und deshalb weniger geld kriegen sollen.In unserem Arbeitsamt ist es Montag,Dienstag,Mittwoch und Freitag fast ganz leer und da es nur Donnerstag nachmittags offen hat kommen sie alle angerannt und es ist brechend.das läuft wohl überall so ab.

Merkel ist zum !


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Februar 2010)

> Also die übertreiben es schone in bisschen.aber vorallem die türken  denken das sie machen können was sie wollen,das ist immernoch unser  land!


*Die* Türken ? *Alle* ?

Von mir aus können die bleiben, die einen deutschen ungefälschten Ausweis haben 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## schub97 (24. Februar 2010)

Dann bleibt ja über die hälfte hier ja hilft auch net sehr


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Februar 2010)

Genau 
Aber *alle* zu sagen ist schon ein bisschen hart


----------



## schub97 (24. Februar 2010)

ok es gibt schon einige die vernüftig sind und vorallem sich benehmen.Aber die Kinder sidn veilleicht nervig.bei uns aufm Spielplatz ist ein riesiger sandkasten die kinder haben nichts besseres zutun als auf der tischtennisplatte mit ihrem sand zu spielen   

Und die sind so vorlaut.aber sobald ein erwachsener da ist halten sie dei fresse.gerade wenn die eltern kommen.die erziehen ihre kinder net richtig.aber ihre frauen und töchter können sie wie sklaven behandeln.Tolle angelegenheit.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Februar 2010)

Da haste allerdings recht 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Riot_deluxe (24. Februar 2010)

Och Mensch, euer Stereotypen-Denken ist schon armselig!

@schub97

Ich hoffe Du weißt was ich damit meine? Was wäre denn, wenn ich nun auch mal Stereotypen-Denken an den Tage legen würde und sage: Alle ALG2-EmpfängerInnen sind faul und asozial? Würde es dir und deiner Familie gefallen, auf Grund des Negativ-Verhalten von wenigen, mit ihnen pauschal in einen Topf geworfen zu werden?

Man kann das Verhalten von Menschen nicht an ihrer Ethnie fest machen. Man kann es nur an ihrem Charakter festmachen und vor allem daran wie sie sozial/gesellschaftlich geprägt wurden. Da viele Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund in sozial-schwachen Verhältnissen aufwachsen müssen verwundert es nicht, dass sie auch ein Negativ-Verhalten an den Tag legen.

Hast du schon Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund gesehen die aus gehobenen Kreisen kommen und sich daneben benehmen? Ich nicht! Hier in Berlin wachsen auch viele Deutsche in sozial-schwachen Verhältnissen auf und legen auf Grund dessen genau das gleiche Negativ-Verhalten an den Tag.


----------



## schub97 (24. Februar 2010)

@riot deluxe:Meinst du jetzt wir sind Nazis?Nazi ist man,wenn man auf der starße rumläuft und jeden ausländer anpöbelt auf den man trifft und angreift.

Ich entschuldige mich dafür das ich *alle *gesagt habe.Einige sind so.Was kann ich dafür das die Politik so ******* ist?Denkst du uns geht es besser?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2010)

schub97 schrieb:


> Nazi ist man,wenn man auf der starße rumläuft und jeden ausländer anpöbelt auf den man trifft und angreift.


 
Nö, das sind Leute, die die Ideale dieser Gruppe befürworten, dafür muss man aber nicht in Springerstiefel auf der Straße rumlaufen. Das kann man auch sehr gut im Nadelstreifenanzug machen.
Natürlich von einem Deutschen Designer und nicht von Armani.


----------



## EinarN (24. Februar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ........ und nicht von Armani.


Wer leuft in PIZZA BÄCKER Klamoten durch die gegend?


----------



## windows (24. Februar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, das sind Leute, die die Ideale dieser Gruppe befürworten, dafür muss man aber nicht in Springerstiefel auf der Straße rumlaufen. Das kann man auch sehr gut im Nadelstreifenanzug machen.
> Natürlich von einem Deutschen Designer und nicht von Armani.


Eben, es gibt weltweit leider immernoch eine viel zu große links- und rechtsextreme Gruppierung.


----------



## schub97 (25. Februar 2010)

Ich bin nicht linksextrem,erstens bin ich 12,da ist es gerade mal möglich das ich so erzogen bin,was aber nicht der fall ist.Zweitens ist es nicht so,dass ich ausländer nicht grundsätzlich hasse,ich hab nichts gegen griechen,bulgaren usw,aber *manche* türken sollten sich hier benehmen,denn sie wollen auch das man sich in ihrem land benimmt.Wenn wir die Einwanderungspolitik der Schweiz hätten,sähe das schon ganz anders aus


----------



## Riot_deluxe (25. Februar 2010)

windows schrieb:


> Eben, es gibt weltweit leider immernoch eine viel zu große links- und rechtsextreme Gruppierung.



Ich finde deine Aussage nicht in Ordnung, damit schmeißt du beide Gruppierungen in einen Topf und stellst nur die politische Mitte als akzeptabel dar. Zwischen Rechts und Links gibt es ein großen Unterschied:

Links steht dafür alle Menschen unabhängig von ihrer Religion, sexuellen Orientierung, Herkunft und ihrem Geschlecht völlig gleich zu behandeln. Links steht für soziale Gerechtigkeit, Meinungsfreiheit, Antimilitarismus und gegen Überwachungs- und Polizeistaat.   

Rechts steht für Intoleranz gegenüber Menschen die nicht ethnisch ihrem Weltbild entsprechen oder sich ihnen ideologisch nicht fügen. Rechts steht für Sexismus, Homophobie, Überwachung, Militarismus, Polizei- und Überwachungsstaat.  

Woran machst du überhaupt Extremismus fest? Machen wir es mal an Todesopfern fest: Seit bestehen der BRD haben bekennende Rechtsextremisten in der BRD über 200 Menschen ermordet, weil sie nicht in ihr krankes Weltbild passen. Seit bestehen der BRD ist mir kein einziger Mord von Links bekannt.


----------



## EinarN (25. Februar 2010)

@ Riot_deluxe



> Rechts steht[...] Überwachung, [...]und Überwachungsstaat.


Entschuldigung aber das ist schon bereitz passiert und Traurige Realität auch ohne die Rechten und die Linken machen auch nichts dagegen.

Seit mit den sogenaten "Therorismus" meldungen und amerikaniche multinationale daue- arschkrieherei haben wir schon den Überwachung Staat.
Achte auf der Neuen Gesetzgebung betreffend Telefon Abhörungen, IP Adressen logging- Verfolgungen, internet seiten sperren (Gemeint zugangverhinderung mittels cenzur) usw. 

Sogar diese Dämliche YouTube Censiert wie Unverschähmt. Wil Ich videos Kucken was Rumäner Hochgeladen haben, Kommt die meldung das, das entsprechende video "in mein land" (anhand der Deutsche IP) nicht zulässig ist. Mit andere wörter, Ich darf Hier in Deutschland videos aus mein Herkunftsland nicht Ansehen. Das ist nicht nur Cenzur sondern 100% Fein Saubere DISKRIMINIERUNG.
YouTube ist kein Deutscher Anbieter sonder n ein Amerikanischer. 
Handelt jedoch so AUF DEUTSCHEN BEFEHL !

Von sexuele Freiheit kann auch nicht die rede sein. der Sexismus ist einerogen durch der konservative erzihung und leuft automatisch. Das sich einige Beherschen und es nicht zeigen ist wieder was anderes.
Es gibt genug beweiseim alltag dazu.

Versuche mal in ein abgelegenen 3000 seelen kaff wo Überwiegend Rentner wohnen ein Laufhaus oder ein p*f zu Eröffnen und du wirst sda passiert, wie schnell es zu INTOLLERANTE aufstände kommt und welcher affentheater da gemacht wird usw. In den medien wird reichlich darüber berichtet.

Das hat mit Freiheit bzw. Pivatsphäre genau so fiel Gemeinsam wie ein Flugzeugträger mit ein Fahrad.

Was "Intoleranz gegenüber Menschen" betrifft, die Gesellschaft ist "tolerant" so lange man mit den Strom Mitschwimmt. 
Sobald man Versucht aus der Reie zu Tanzen, macht sich die Intolleranz der Masse Bemerkbar. Das beginnt schon bei Kinderreiche Famillien. Hat eine Familie mehr alls 3 Kinder ist diese Promt ASOZIAL, UNVERANTWORTLICH..... blablablabla....... Bekommt eine 14 - 16 Jährige ein Kind, ist die Kacke am dampfen und das während in andere länder so was zum alltag gehört.
Fährt man ein Gewisses auto, kommt die NEID DISKRIMINIERUNG usw.
Was die gegenseitige Nachbarbespitzelung betrifft, will ich nicht mal mehr darauf eingehen.

Das sind nur einige kleine Beispiele aus den Altag zum Kapitel INTOLERANTZ auch wen sich die gesammte Nation ZUM SCHEIN alls Tolerant Gerne Präsentiert.
Diese Altägliche TATSACHE ist auch ohne den Rechten Vorhanden.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (25. Februar 2010)

@einarN

Ich stimme dir zum Großteil zu, aber dieses System ist ja auch nicht links und deshalb engagieren sich linke AktivistInnen ja auch gegen dieses System.


----------



## EinarN (25. Februar 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> @einarN
> 
> Ich stimme dir zum Großteil zu, aber dieses System ist ja auch nicht links und deshalb engagieren sich linke AktivistInnen ja auch gegen dieses System.


Ja. 
Dieses System ist CHRISTLICHER SCHWACHSINN (CDU) was Unabhängig wem man Wählt immer am Längsten Hebel sind. Warum?
Weil die Wählern mittels KOALITIONEN immer wieder Ausgetrixt werden und das seit der Kohl Erra (was Ich beobachten Könnte). 
Was früher war, weis Ich nicht. Kann mich nicht Aussprechen.

Diesr CHRISTLICHER (CARITATIVER) SCHWACHSINN wird Irgendwan diesen Schönen Land Ireparabel das Genik Brechen und das ist Verdamt Traurig.

In diesen CHRISTLICHER SCHWACHSINN wie der Name schon sagt, Hat die Religion u. Kirche ein Machtwort mit zu Sprechen und Hier ist das Problem.
CHRISTEN / CHRISTENTUM / RELIGION ist Schon Längst OUT OF ORDER, Passt nicht mehr inden Heutigen Zeiten und ist quasi nur eine Volksentwicklung Bremse auf Alle Ebenen.
Das muss WEG und dann wird es Besser. Der CHRISTLICHER SCHWACHSINN ist auch CARITATIV Eingestellt und das Führt zur Extreme Finanzielle Verschwendungen was Ein immer Grösseres Problem Darstellt.
Sobald ein Land furzt Sprinen die Sofort mit Hilfe / Spenden und Stecken denen mit beide hände Unaufgefordert Milliarden in den Taschen, ein Sinlose Übertreibung was uns Teuer zu Stehen kommt. Es sagt keiner das man nicht helfensoll aber nicht so. Deutschland ist nicht das einzige land was Hilfen kann / Muss so das währe mal nicht schlecht etwas kürzer zu treten bevor man hier vollkommen pleite ist. 
Das kappieren die aber nicht.

Ich kann mich nch sehr gut erinern, in 1989 nach der Rumänische Revolution, Standen Plötzlich Hunderte  Deutsche THW / CARITAS / ROTES KREUZ Fahrzeuge mit Hilfsgüter und weis der gajer mit noch was alles an der Grenze zu Rumänien ohne das Jemand die Gerufen hat oder um Hilfe zu Gebeten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2010)

schub97 schrieb:


> Dann bleibt ja über die hälfte hier ja hilft auch net sehr





schub97 schrieb:


> @riot deluxe:Meinst du jetzt wir sind Nazis?Nazi ist man,wenn man auf der starße rumläuft und jeden ausländer anpöbelt auf den man trifft und angreift.



Nein. Nazi ist jeder, der eine nationalsozialistische Einstellung vertritt.(per Definition) Und jemand, der wie du, ernsthaft die Einstellung vertritt, dass es negativ ist, wenn "über die Hälfte" einer bestimmten Gruppe deutscher Staatsbürger in Deutschland bleibt, der passt exakt auf das rassistische Denkschema, das damit i.d.R. einhergeht.



schub97 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht linksextrem,erstens bin ich 12,da ist es...



...vielleicht sinnvoll, dass man dreimal überlegt, was man eigentlich schreibt und aufgrund welcher fremden und i.d.R. nicht verifizierten Geschichten man darauf kommt.



> ich hab nichts gegen griechen,bulgaren usw,aber *manche* türken sollten sich hier benehmen,



Siehste. Da wirds doch schon langsam besser. Nächste Stufe: Der Unterschied zwischen "Türken" (also Personen mit primär türkischer Staatsbürgerschaft), "Migranten mit türkischem Hintergrund" (verschiedener Generationen) und "Personen, die ich aufgrund ihres Aussehens willkürlich als Türke bezeichne"

Ein sozialverträgliches Verhalten sollten übrigens alle drei an den Tag legen, genauso wie alle anderen Mitglieder der Gesellschaft.



> denn sie wollen auch das man sich in ihrem land benimmt.



In dem Zusammenhang sei noch mal explizit darauf hingewiesen, dass für zwei von drei der obengenannten Gruppen (und zwar für die beiden, die in Deutschalnd ein vielfaches häufiger anzutreffen sind, als die andere) "ihr Land" die Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist.



> Wenn wir die Einwanderungspolitik der Schweiz hätten,sähe das schon ganz anders aus



Jup, denn würden wir uns über diese scheiß Deutschen aufregen, die uns die Arbeitsplätze wegnehmen, die ein miserables Verhalten zeigen und sich weigern, auch nur die einfachsten Elemente unserer Sprache zu lernen.




EinarN schrieb:


> Weil die Wählern mittels KOALITIONEN immer wieder Ausgetrixt werden und das seit der Kohl Erra (was Ich beobachten Könnte).



Afaik nicht erst seit dem. Ein demokratisches System mit fester Regierungsmehrheit/Koalition führt nahezu zwangsläufig zu einer Unterdrückung der Meinung von 49% der Wahlbeteiligten (und damit -bei heutigen Wahlbeteiligungen- 75% der Bevölkerung). Bislang ist aber noch niemandem etwas besseres eingefallen. Der letzte Versuch ohne feste Mehrheit hat sich als handlungsunfähig erwiesen, mit dem Ergebniss, dass die Interessen einer noch kleineren Bevölkerungsgruppe in dramatischer Weise durchgesetzt werden konnten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2010)

Aus aktuellem Anlass zwei Erinnerungen

1) Thema dieses Threads ist "NPD"

2) Extremistische Forderungen sind in diesem Forum unerwünscht


----------



## Poulton (2. März 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Links steht dafür alle Menschen unabhängig von ihrer Religion, sexuellen Orientierung, Herkunft und ihrem Geschlecht völlig gleich zu behandeln.


Das ist eine Frage des Liberalismus und nicht ob man nun im linken oder rechten Lager seine Fleischpeitsche schwingt.



> Links steht für soziale Gerechtigkeit,


Was Linke unter sozialer Gerechtigkeit verstehen wissen wir ja: Die Schaffung eines Maximalstaates, welcher eine Eigentumsfeindliche und somit auch freiheitsfeindliche(zur Freiheit zählt auch Privateigentum, vielmehr noch: es ist untrennbar mit ihm verbunden) Politik betreibt, nur um ihre Vorstellung von "Gerechtigkeit" durchzusetzen. Auf solch einen roten Staat mit staatlicher Bevormundung an allen Ecken und Enden verzichte ich gerne.



> Antimilitarismus


Pazifisten sind die Schafe, die glauben der Wolf sei Vegetarier. Die  Vorstellung von Antimilitarismus und Abrüstung als Auslöser für den Weltfrieden  ist genauso daneben wie die, mit der Entwaffnung rechtstreuer Bürger(siehe Verschärfung des Waffengesetz)  Verbrechen zu bekämpfen. Letztenendes wird das nämlich nur von  Kriminellen oder im großem Maßstab von kriminellen Regimen ausgenutzt.  Oder Glaubst du ernsthaft das Leute vom Schlage Hitler und Stalin sich  hätten aufhalten lassen, wenn alle anderen nur kein Militär gehabt hätten und stattdessen Tauben hätten aufsteigen lassen? Dann  bist du wirklich ein Schaf. Und an dieser Grundwahrheit hat sich bis  heute nichts geändert. Wenn den Regimen von Kim Jong Il, Ahmadinedschad und  Co. nicht mit einem Gegenschlag gedroht werden kann, sollten sie  auch nur falsch husten, wäre Südkorea und Japan längst kommunistisch  besetzt und Israel nicht mehr existent und an seinen Bewohnern ein neuer Holocaust verübt. 



> Meinungsfreiheit, ...und gegen Überwachungs- und Polizeistaat.


Auch hier wieder: Das ist eine Frage der bürgerlichen Freiheiten.



> Rechts steht für Intoleranz gegenüber Menschen die nicht ethnisch ihrem Weltbild entsprechen oder sich ihnen ideologisch nicht fügen.


Das gerade ein Linker daherkommt mit Vorwürfen an Intoleranz und Verfolgung und Unterdrückung Anderstdenkender ist wohl ein Scherz. Denn da waren und sind deine Genossen ja  wohl kaum zu überbieten wenn es gegen den bösen "faschistisch-imperialistisch-kapitalistischen Klassenfeind" gegangen ist und geht. Meinungen,  Menschen, Länder und Völker zu unterdrücken haben die Linken besser drauf als alle anderen. Das haben Sie in 40 Jahren Ostblock und mit Personen wie Mao, Stalin, Lenin, Pol Pot, welche mehr Menschen auf dem Gewissen haben wie der Nazisauhaufen, bewiesen und in Staaten wie Nordkorea, Kuba, Venezuela und China tun sie es auch weiterhin unter Beweis stellen!



> Seit bestehen der BRD ist mir kein einziger Mord von  Links bekannt.


RAF wird natürlich geschickt untern Tisch gekehrt. Zumal ich die Fixierung nur auf die BRD für zweifelhaft halte. Denn die Linken brauchten gar nicht großartig in der BRD sich als Mörder aufspielen, dafür hatten sie ja die DDR, wo sie sich ungestört an den Menschen "austoben" und ihre menschenverachtende Ideologie unter Beweis stellen konnten. Bautzen 2, etc. sind dir ein Begriff?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. März 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage des Liberalismus und nicht ob man nun im linken oder rechten Lager seine Fleischpeitsche schwingt.
> ....
> Was Linke unter sozialer Gerechtigkeit verstehen wissen wir ja: Die Schaffung eines Maximalstaates,...



Entweder differenzieren oder willkürlich Vorurteile zusammenschmeißen und draufhauen. Suchs dir aus (bevozugt ersteres) - aber das eine zur Verteidigung und das andere zum Angriff zu verwenden ist kein guter Diskussionsstil.



> Denn die Linken brauchten gar nicht großartig in der BRD sich als Mörder aufspielen, dafür hatten sie ja die DDR,



Die Gleichstellung von "Links" mit einem totalitären Regime könnte von einigen Leuten zu Recht als persönliche Beleidigung aufgefasst werden. An der Stelle wäre definitiv Differenzierung angebracht.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. März 2010)

@ 17&4

Was du alles so über andere im allgemeinen und auch besonderen zu wissen  meinst, ist ja richtig toll zu lesen - macht aber, aufgrund mangelnder  Differenzierung, nur die Absicht und Wiedergabe deines einfachen,  persönlichen Feindbildes erkennbar. Was unterscheidet dich damit vom NPD-Wähler?

Zum Thema Militarismus vs.  Antimilitarismus:
Hier setzt du ganz bewußt den falschen Begriff des  Pazifismus, welcher schon von seinem Ursprung her unzutreffend ist und im  Bezug auf das Post von Riot_deluxe geradezu sinnentstellend gebraucht wird.

Natürlich  wird ebenso gleich mal außen vor gelassen, dass in letzter Zeit durch  friedliche und gewaltfreie Revolutionen bedeutend mehr erreicht wurde,  als durch bspw. die versuchte militärische "Demokratisierung" der Nato.  Es gab die Wiedervereinigung, auch wenn das manchen Revisionisten,  sowohl in den alten, als auch neuen Bundesländern gewaltig gegen den  Strich geht. Es gab eine friedliche Revolution in China, aufgrund deren  das Land politisch gezwungen war, sich zu öffnen (dieser Prozess ist  fließend und noch lange nicht zu Ende). Genauso geschehen in Russland  und den übrigen Ostblockstaaten, die zwar in ihrer ursprünglichen  Ausrichtung wohl zumindest dem Namen nach sozialistisch (oder links)  sein wollten, dies jedoch nie sein konnten, da dies schon auf die Art  und Weise der ideologischen Einvernahme durch das Stalinregime bereits  auf den Kopf gestellte Exportgut Sozialismus/Kommunismus gar nicht mehr  dem marxistischen Ursprungsgedanken entsprach.

Nur soviel: Es  gibt ebenso viele linke Nuancen, wie rechte oder bürgerliche. Wenn man  dies jedoch alles nur mit einem schwarz/weißen Weltbild betrachtet, oder lediglich zu  betrachten in der Lage ist, muss es sich auch bei dieser Ausprägung der  Wahrnehmung um eine durch und durch extremistische und ideologisch  verblendete Weltanschauung handeln.

Im Gegensatz zur Vermutung  von Ruyven, beleidigst du mich jedoch weder als ehemaligen  Regimeunterdrückten und sich dagegen auflehnenden DDR-Bürger noch als  Menschen mit einer humanitären, linken Gesinnung. Du kannst mich gar  nicht beleidigen.



Dazu noch ein paar Gedanken:

Komisch, wie  sich doch die Ansätze gleichen: Freiheit und  Meinungsfreiheit, gerechte Behandlung vor dem Gesetz/Gerechtigkeit, ethisch-moralische Grundnormen, Gleichbehandlung  unabhängig von Rasse, Religion, Herkunft .... und so vieles mehr ...

Alle  Menschen wollen es, jeder schreibt es auf seine Fahne, aber lediglich *jeder* bürgerliche, linke oder rechte  Radikale hält es für sein Recht, seine Befugnis, andere für die  Erreichung dieses Zieles zu knechten oder Knechtung zu befürworten.  Dadurch  unterscheiden sich Extremisten von allen anderen Menschen. 

Bei den  religiösen Extremisten aller Schattierungen, sieht die Normung sogar  noch etwas anders aus, da diese anderen Menschen nicht einmal das Recht  auf eine eigene Weltanschauung zuerkennen. Bei der *NPD* scheint dies vornehmlich auf Rassevorurteile zuzutreffen.

Sie sind deswegen  nicht schlimmer, nur anders schlimm.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (3. März 2010)

[IRONIE] Lieblingsfreizeitbeschäftigung --> Glatzenklatschen!  [IRONIE]

@Fanator-II-701 :
Du weißt schon das sich mehr als 50% solche langen Posts eh nicht durchlesen?
Aber schön das sich wenigstens ein paar Leute ernsthafte Gedanken machen.


----------



## mathal84 (3. März 2010)

[x] nix, aber wenigstens haben dann die Linken was zum Prügeln anstatt Polizisten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2010)

Den Chat über die Eigenschaften verschiedener Marken habe ich mal gelöscht. Schien mir irgendwie wenig mit NPD zu tun gehabt. (wüsste jedenfalls nicht, dass die Glatzen die Marken gewechselt haben)


----------



## TheNik (27. August 2010)

Das Bemalen von Wahlplakaten ist einfach nur armselig, das ist gleichzeigig ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Demokratie, denn auch die, deren Meinung meiner Meinung nach kacke, intolerant und ignorant ist, haben das Recht, genau wie auch die Partei/en meiner Meinung, Werbung für sich vor der Wahl zu machen.
Ähnlich sieht es beim Verbot aus. Meinungs- und Versammlungsfreiheit muss für alle Interessensgruppen geduldet werden, man kann nicht einfach eine abschaffen, weil sie mir und vielleicht 90% der restlichen Bundesbürger nicht passt. Das einzige, was hilft, ist sie nicht zu wählen, sie beim Flyer verteilen auf der Straße zu ignorieren und Aufklärung darüber zu betreiben, weshalb diese Partei deiner Meinung nach "kacke, intolerant und ignorant" ist bzw einfach mögliche Wähler dieser "Partei" davon zu überzeugen, sie nicht zu wählen. 
Das ist Demokratie, und deren Rechte gelten für alle, für die DKP wie für die DVU, für Linke wie für NPD, für SPD wie Union.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. August 2010)

[x]Sie haben nicht ganz unrecht, schießen aber Stark über das Ziel hinaus 
VOm Prinzip sind sie in ordnung, Deutschland MUSS einfach ein stück weit "rechter" werden, sonst haben wir irgendwann komplett verloren.  Jedoch finde ich dass die NPD recht schlecht besetzt ist. Das grundprinzip ist in dem fall relativ gut, manchmal ein bisschen zu extrem, aber die besetzung ist einfach zu schlecht. EIne SAUBERE rechte partei, wie sie in der Schweiz regiert, wäre das beste für Deutschland


----------



## Madz (27. August 2010)

> EIne SAUBERE rechte partei, wie sie in der Schweiz regiert, wäre das beste für Deutschland


Am besten von Herrn Sarazin gegründet.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. August 2010)

da sieht man dass du keine ahnung hast. Eine SAUBERE rechte öartei hat NICHTS mit extremismius, krieg, gewalt und sonstigem zu tun! Informier dich erstmal und poste heir son dreck!


----------



## TheNik (27. August 2010)

@CPU-GPU
vom Prinzip her hast du nicht Unrecht, allerdings ist mir die NPD viel zu weit vom "Saubersein" entfernt.
Eine saubere Rechte Partei war zum Beispiel die CDU zu Zeiten von Adenauer. Die politischen Erfolge sind unumstritten, es gab das Wirtschaftswunder und kluge Bildungspolitik. 
Das waren die Zeiten, zu denen man mit einem Hauptschulabschluss noch locker eine 5-Köpfige Familie ernähren konnte, bis irgendwann die 68er kamen und Willy Brandt der Meinung war, jeder müsse ein Abitur machen. Das Resultat sehen wir heute: Ohne Abitur geht nichts mehr, Hauptschüler haben sogut wie keine Zukunftschancen und das Bildungssystem ist so schlecht und die Moral so am Ende wie selten zuvor.
Die NPD ist meiner Meinung nach aber oft viel zu extremer Ansicht, sodass ich sie nicht seriös finde und schon gar niemals wählen würde, vor Allem hinsichtlich der Toleranz.
Desweiteren unterstützt sie die radikale Neonazi-Szene und ich für mich deshalb kein bisschen besser als beispielsweise die Linkspartei, die Pseudo-Pazifistenpartei, die in Antifacamps jungen Mitgliedern beibringt, wie man Polizeibeamte, immerhin noch die Repräsentanten unseres freiheitlichen und demokratischen Rechtsstaates, blosstellt, ihre Autorität untergräbt und ihnen gegenüber gewalttätig wird.
Allerdings: Die von der NPD - wären sie im Bundestag - wären niemals so unverschämt dreist, die Nationalhymne bei der Bundespräsidentenwahl nicht mitzusingen. Trotzdem bin ich froh, dass sie nicht im Bundestag sitzt.


----------



## ole88 (27. August 2010)

hmm irgendwie ne mischung aus rechts und links wäre gut, dann sehr gerade was die ausländerpolitik  angeht und ebenfalls die bildungspolitik.
tja deutschland wird untergehen ob es kurz oder lang dauert


----------



## TheNik (27. August 2010)

Was meinst du denn könnte das Erfolgsrezept sein?
Also meiner Meinung nach:
Rot-Grün nicht, Schwarz-Gelb okay, aber auch nicht wirklich.
Vielleicht sollte man es mal mit Schwarz-Grün versuchen, es könnte ein Erfolgsrezept sein, oder der Untergang von Union und Grünen, da beide sich sehr weit von ihre Idealen entfernt haben...
Interessant fänd ichs auf jeden Fall


----------



## ole88 (27. August 2010)

es is allgemein zum kotzen, erst mal das alte entsorgen und mal frisches blut in bundestag lassen und nich scho wenn die hirnzellen verbraucht sind und lebensweisen eingefahren sind


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. August 2010)

am besten wäre es, es gäbe eine SVP in Deutschland. Sonst ist meiner Meinung nach kein Lösung optimal, vor allem wenn mehrere Parteien was zu sagen haben. Unser system indem mehrere Parteien sich zusammenschlieesen müssen um regieren zu können, ist ein einziger großer Bremsklotz...


----------



## TheNik (27. August 2010)

Klar ist das ein Bremsklotz, man sieht es in jedem Landtag und im Bundestag. Aber ich finde es akzeptabel, denn keine einzelne Partei erreicht mehr als 50%, und das ist sozusagen der Kompromiss unserer Demokratie.
Die Bürger müssen mündig gemacht werden für konservativ sinnvolle Politik, nur bei den Polemikern, die nur auf "Brot und Spiele" aus sind, ist das schwer möglich.
Ich finde das Problem ist nicht das System, sondern die Art, Wähler zu gewinnen, indem man den Leuten nach dem Mund redet, und das ist ja bekanntlich das Hobby (linker) Populisten.


----------



## Pumpi (27. August 2010)

> tja deutschland wird untergehen ob es kurz oder lang dauert



Das denke ich auch. Es werden halt immer mehr unqualifizierte Menschen in unserem Land (mich eingeschlossen). Retten kann uns nur Bildung und facharbeit, das sieht für die Zukunft ganz übel aus.

In Anbetracht der Tatsache das wir jetzt schon ernsthafte Probleme haben alle Menschen vernünftig zu versorgen, müßte man wohl mal über konsequenten Zuwanderungsstop nachdenken. Da ja kaum Qualifizierte hier her ziehen möchten (wissen wir seit der Greencard Geschichte) trifft es dann auch keinen begehrten Ingenieur oder Ähnliche.

Disziplien währe sicherlich auch eine Möglichkeit unsere Probleme zu bekämpfen. Da sehe ich allerdings noch schwärzer das in unserem Land wieder einzuführen !

Von daher sind einige Grundüberlegungen der extrem Rechten gar nicht verkehrt, die zu vermutende Umsetzung ist natürlich nicht akzeptabel. Würde ich in Ruanda leben, würde ich auch gern hierher kommen, dieses Verlangen und den Versuch kann man aber Niemanden zum Verhängnis werden lassen !


----------



## zøtac (27. August 2010)

Eine rechte Partei hat meiner meinung nach keine Daseinsberechtigung...


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. August 2010)

aber ne linke wa, die uns so viel bringt


----------



## zøtac (28. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> aber ne linke wa, die uns so viel bringt


Wer hat gesagt das ich Pro- linke bin? Das ist aber nicht das Thema hier...


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. August 2010)

Ich bin weder links noch rechts, aber ich finde die Leute die aus dem Ausland kommen sollten ihre Chance beziehungsweise die Hilfe bei Arbeitslosigkeit nutzen (Sozialhilfe/kostenlose Schule etc..) und nicht behaupten sie bekommen keine Hilfe und Unterstützung in diesem Land und bauen Mist/sind kriminell. Ich veralgemeiner hier auch nichts aber es gibt dennoch einige die meiner Beschreibung entsprechen.
Sie können froh sein das sie in Deustschland leben können und nicht in ihrer Türkei wo man von solcher Unterstütung nur Träumen kann.....


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. August 2010)

wieso sollten sie immer nur die arbeitslosenhilfe ntuzen? Die sollen auch arbeiten! Jeder Einwanderer der nicht arbeitet, würde ICH sofort wieder aus Deutschland raus werfen! Denn nur den arsch von ausländern unterhalten, das haben WIR nicht nötig!


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wieso sollten sie immer nur die arbeitslosenhilfe ntuzen? Die sollen auch arbeiten! Jeder Einwanderer der nicht arbeitet, würde ICH sofort wieder aus Deutschland raus werfen! Denn nur den arsch von ausländern unterhalten, das haben WIR nicht nötig!



Das ist auch meine Meinung !
Nur leider ist die Regierung was sowas angeht (nur Grob) ein bisschen sensibilisiert auf Grund des 2. Weltkriegs 
Die haben andere Probleme leider, die sollten sich um sowas kümmern


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. August 2010)

andere probleme? welche denn? Wie wir den USA Arschlöchern besser in ihren Loch kriechen können? Also ich finde die Ausländerpoklitik sollte hier als erstes umgekrämpelt werden, noch vor der med. und finanziellen politik! Aber leider stimmt es schon, der großteil der bevölkerung die wählen geht, glaubt noch die versprechen der Politiker. Und wieso sollen wir immer noch dem 2. WK. hinterher trauern? Kann unsere generation was dafür? NEIN!!!!  Aber leider wird heute nur noch der gewählt, der die tollsten leeren versprechungen macht, und nicht der, der die wahreheit die auch der bürger tief in der seele trägt, ausspricht


----------



## TheNik (28. August 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Eine rechte Partei hat meiner meinung nach keine Daseinsberechtigung...


Leider hat dem Grundgesetz nach jede Partei eine Daseinsberechtigung, außer sie verhält sich nachweislich stark verfassungsfeindlich.
- Das ist die rechtliche Seite, weiß nicht inwiefern das mit deiner Meinung vereinbar ist.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. August 2010)

TheNik schrieb:


> Leider hat dem Grundgesetz nach jede Partei eine Daseinsberechtigung


ja, leider auch "Die Linke", auch "SED 2.0"


----------



## Madz (28. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> da sieht man dass du keine ahnung hast. Eine SAUBERE rechte öartei hat NICHTS mit extremismius, krieg, gewalt und sonstigem zu tun! Informier dich erstmal und poste heir son dreck!


War ich damit gemeint?
@*zøtac*

Selbstverständlich hat eine rechte Partei ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Rechts steht ja nicht synonym für Verherrlichung des Nationalsozialismus, Rassismus und Fremdenhass. Im Gegenteil; Rechts steht für das besinnen auf die grundsoliden, konservativen Werte, die dieses Land einst stark machten.


Fleiß
Disziplin
Ordnung
starke Leistungsbereitschaft
Konzentration auf die eigenen nationalen Stärken
klare, eindeutig differenzierte Trinität des Bildungssystems

Selbst würde ich mich mittlerweile als Rechts bezeichnen, aber mit den geschichtsrevisionistischen Spinnern der NPD kann ich beim besten Willen nichts anfangen. Eher mit einer Politik der CPU ala` Adenauer und Co.
Einzig bei den Bürgerrechten und der innenpolitischen Sicherheit vertrete ich eher linke Positionen.

Und um meine Meinung zur Migrationspolitik in einen Satz zu gießen: Wir brauchen mehr Menschen die uns nutzen und weniger die uns ausnutzen. Gleiches gilt natürlich auch für deutsche Transferleistungsbezieher.


----------



## TheNik (28. August 2010)

Madz schrieb:


> Selbst würde ich mich mittlerweile als Rechts bezeichnen, aber mit den geschichtsrevisionistischen Spinnern der NPD kann ich beim besten Willen nichts anfangen. Eher mit einer Politik der CPU ala` Adener und Co.
> Einzig bei den Bürgerrechten und der innenpolitischen Sicherheit vertrete ich eher linke Positionen.
> 
> Und um meine Meinung zus Migrationspolitik zu in einen Satz zu gießen: Wir brauchen mehr Menschen die uns nutzen und weniger die uns ausnutzen. Gleiches gilt natürlich auch für deutsche Transferleistungsbezieher.



Dem habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen, ich vertrete lediglich bei den Reaktorlaufzeitverlängerungen die Position vom grünen Flügel der CDU, Röttgen etc.


----------



## TheRammbock (28. August 2010)

Ich habe laaaaaange überlegt, ob ich hierzu etwas schreibe, denn das was ich jetzt schreibe, wird wahrscheinlich dafür sorgen, das ich bei vielen auf der Ignorieren Liste landen werde. Nun gut, damit kann ich leben. Nur sollten diese mal über ihre Engstirnigkeit nachdenken ...

Ich war lange Zeit in der NPD, bzw. auch in deren Jugendorganisation JN. Und ich war immer auf der suche nach einer Heimat im politischem Sinne. Ich habe mich dort zwar zuhause gefühlt, aber ich war nicht zuhause. Ich habe auch eine Jugendgruppe gesucht, aber es ist nicht wirklich das, was ich suche.

Dort sind die Menschen einfach nur wie du und ich. Teilweise glauben sie nicht einmal selbst das, was sie dort sagen. und das finde ich ehrbärmlich, deshalb habe ich dem desorganisiertem Haufen nun nach dieser langen Zeit abgeschworen, auch wenn sie einige Ziele vertreten, welche ich persönlich auch für gut heiße, so deckt sich doch nicht alles mit meinen Erwartungen/Forderungen ...


----------



## Pagz (28. August 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ich habe laaaaaange überlegt, ob ich hierzu etwas schreibe, denn das was ich jetzt schreibe, wird wahrscheinlich dafür sorgen, das ich bei vielen auf der Ignorieren Liste landen werde. Nun gut, damit kann ich leben. Nur sollten diese mal über ihre Engstirnigkeit nachdenken ...
> 
> Ich war lange Zeit in der NPD, bzw. auch in deren Jugendorganisation JN. Und ich war immer auf der suche nach einer Heimat im politischem Sinne. Ich habe mich dort zwar zuhause gefühlt, aber ich war nicht zuhause. Ich habe auch eine Jugendgruppe gesucht, aber es ist nicht wirklich das, was ich suche.
> 
> Dort sind die Menschen einfach nur wie du und ich. Teilweise glauben sie nicht einmal selbst das, was sie dort sagen. und das finde ich ehrbärmlich, deshalb habe ich dem desorganisiertem Haufen nun nach dieser langen Zeit abgeschworen, auch wenn sie einige Ziele vertreten, welche ich persönlich auch für gut heiße, so deckt sich doch nicht alles mit meinen Erwartungen/Forderungen ...


/sign
Das ist ja gerade das traurige an der NPD. Die ganze Organisation besteht aus den "führern" und den Mitläufern, die sich von den Führern alles sagen lassen und mitmachen, damit sie dazugehören können


----------



## TheNik (28. August 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ich war lange Zeit in der NPD, bzw. auch in deren Jugendorganisation JN. Und ich war immer auf der suche nach einer Heimat im politischem Sinne. Ich habe mich dort zwar zuhause gefühlt, aber ich war nicht zuhause. Ich habe auch eine Jugendgruppe gesucht, aber es ist nicht wirklich das, was ich suche.



Das ist okay, du vertrittst deine politische Meinung, so unbequem sie auch jedem hier inklusive mir sein mag, und ich für meinen Teil akzeptiere das.
Außerdem stehst du dazu, was nicht jeder hier in dieser Form machen würde, und scheinbar ist es dir auch nicht leichtgefallen. Du hast das Recht auf deine Meinung genau wie jeder andere hier, und keiner darf sich anmaßen, es dir streitig zu machen. Das ist zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## Madz (28. August 2010)

Es ist eine sehr problematische Entwicklung, dass wir in Deutschland mittlerweile eine Meinungsdiktatur, ausgeübt durch die politische Elite und linke "Qualitätsjournalisten" vorfinden. Politisch unkorrekte Dinge oder unbequeme Themen werden gleich mit der Rassismus oder Nazikeule totgeschlagen, selbst wenn sie mit nachweisbaren Fakten belegt sind.

Da sich ein Großteil der Bevölkerung ausschliesslich über die links gefärbte "Qualitätspresse" informiert, die die zur Zeit um sich greifende Nivelierung politischer Meinungsäußerung bzw. der Parteiprogramme unterstützt und mit der politischen Führung mehr oder weniger konform geht, trauen sich viele nur noch hinter vorgehaltener Hand ihre wirkliche Meinung zu äußern. 

Aus welchen Systemen kennen wir dies noch? Richtig, NS Zeit, SED Diktatur, dem Sovietischen Gleichmacher und Ausbeutersystem, also lupenreinen Demokratien.

Zusammen mit der in Salamitaktik eingeschränkten Bürgerrechten entwickeln wir uns immer weiter zum Obrigkeitsstaat.


----------



## TheRammbock (28. August 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> /sign
> Das ist ja gerade das traurige an der NPD. Die ganze Organisation  besteht aus den "führern" und den Mitläufern, die sich von den Führern  alles sagen lassen und mitmachen, damit sie dazugehören können



Ich bin einer der "Organisatoren" gewesen. Ich war im Landesvorstand und unter anderem für die finanzielle Situation zuständig, also ich habe tiefe Einblicke gehabt, das hat nun nicht mit auf die Kacke hauen zu tun, ich will einfach nur verdeutlichen, das ich weiß, wovon ich schreibe ...

Ich habe für mich festgestellt, das viele nationale "führer" um das jetzt mal so auszudrücken, wollen genauso wenig das klare Wort haben, sie wollen genauso Machtstrukturen erhalten, sie haben genauso Konkurrenzneid. Sie wollen Menschen, die etwas zu bringen haben genauso unterdrücken ... 



TheNik schrieb:


> Das ist okay, du vertrittst deine politische Meinung, so unbequem sie auch jedem hier inklusive mir sein mag, und ich für meinen Teil akzeptiere das.
> Außerdem stehst du dazu, was nicht jeder hier in dieser Form machen würde, und scheinbar ist es dir auch nicht leichtgefallen. Du hast das Recht auf deine Meinung genau wie jeder andere hier, und keiner darf sich anmaßen, es dir streitig zu machen. Das ist zumindest meine Meinung.



Ich muß dir sagen, das ich lieber mit politischen "Gegnern" zusammen komme (auf der basis einer Diskussion), die es ehrlich meinen und nicht irgendwelche Anarchos sind, die mir den Schädel einschlagen wollen


----------



## TheNik (28. August 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ich muß dir sagen, das ich lieber mit politischen "Gegnern" zusammen komme (auf der basis einer Diskussion), die es ehrlich meinen und nicht irgendwelche Anarchos sind, die mir den Schädel einschlagen wollen


Wenn man respektvoll miteinander umgehen und sich auf einem anständigen Niveau auseinandersetzen kann ist das doch genau das, was Politik mit Demokratie und Meinungsfreiheit verbindet


----------



## TheNik (28. August 2010)

Madz schrieb:


> Es ist eine sehr problematische Entwicklung, dass wir in Deutschland mittlerweile eine Meinungsdiktatur, ausgeübt durch die politische Elite und linke "Qualitätsjournalisten" vorfinden. Politisch unkorrekte Dinge oder unbequeme Themen werden gleich mit der Rassismus oder Nazikeule totgeschlagen, selbst wenn sie mit nachweisbaren Fakten belegt sind.
> 
> Da sich ein Großteil der Bevölkerung ausschliesslich über die links gefärbte "Qualitätspresse" informiert, die die zur Zeit um sich greifende Nivelierung politischer Meinungsäußerung bzw. der Parteiprogramme unterstützt und mit der politischen Führung mehr oder weniger konform geht, trauen sich viele nur noch hinter vorgehaltener Hand ihre wirkliche Meinung zu äußern.


Richtig, sieht man allein daran, wen die Linkspartei zur Bundespräsidentschaftskandidatin gemacht hat: Eine hohe Journalistin vom Hessischen Rundfunk, und der ist wiederum ein Teil der öffentlich-Rechtlichen Medien der ARD. Zeitungen wie taz und Zeitschriften wie Spiegel verschärfen das ganze noch auf ganz subtile Art. Objektive Presse kann ich kaum nennen, evtl FAZ, ZDF heute, Die Zeit und Cicero, und selbst dort kommt es auf den Autor/Journalisten und dessen Meinung an.


----------



## Madz (28. August 2010)

Besonders pikant daran ist eine Umfrage unter Journalisten, die ich vor einiger Zeit mal gelesen habe, in der (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) sich über 30% selbst als links einordnen.

Gerne würde ich diese Behauptung mit einem Link untermauern, aber leider finde ich die Quelle nicht mehr.


----------



## Poulton (28. August 2010)

Madz schrieb:


> Gerne würde ich diese Behauptung mit einem Link untermauern, aber leider finde ich die Quelle nicht mehr.


Ist von der FU Berlin:
http://www.dfjv.de/fileadmin/user_upload/pdf/Politikjournalistinnen_und_Journalisten.pdf
Bei den Politikjournalisten: 25,9% Grün, 15,5% SPD, 4,2% Linkspartei, 36,1% neigen zu keiner Partei, CDU 9% und FDP 7,4%. Hinzu kommt, das 32,5 Prozent der Befragten angeben, mit ihrer Arbeit „die politische  Tagesordnung beeinflussen und Themen auf die Agenda setzen“ zu wollen. Bei solch einer Verteilung braucht man sich u.a. nicht über die Schmutzkampagnen gegen den privaten Waffenbesitz zu wundern oder gegen Personen wie Sarrazin und den Niederländer Geert Wilders.

Von der CDU gibt es dann noch etwas über die Medienbeteiligung der SPD: http://www.cdu.de/doc/pdf/az_medienbeteiligungen.pdf


> ...
> Die Medienmacht der SPD aber bringt den fairen Wettbewerb in Gefahr. Über ihre Medienholding
> DDVG (s. unter II) hält sie Anteile an über 70 Zeitungen (u. a. über 30 Tageszeitungen, rund 40
> Anzeigenblätter, mehrere Magazine, „Vorwärts“) mit einer Gesamtauflage von über sechs Millionen
> ...


----------



## CELUICHOISI (28. August 2010)

Wie ich zur NPD eingestellt bin?

Ich finde  das sind alles Leute, die scheinbar nichts aus der Geschichte gelernt haben und ein einfaches Weltbild haben, und ich glaube die sind größtenteils einfach nur *dumm*. 

Wenn man weiß wer der böse ist, hat der Tag Struktur.


----------



## TheNik (28. August 2010)

so siehts aus. Bezeichnend für die Medienkultur und den Populismus der SPD wie ich finde.


----------



## TheRammbock (28. August 2010)

CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Wie ich zur NPD eingestellt bin?
> 
> Ich finde  das sind alles Leute, die scheinbar nichts aus der Geschichte gelernt haben und ein einfaches Weltbild haben, und ich glaube die sind größtenteils einfach nur *dumm*.
> 
> Wenn man weiß wer der böse ist, hat der Tag Struktur.



Genau das ist die Engstirnigkeit der Freigeister die hier an den Tag gelegt werden undzwar von dir. Ich finde das sehr schade, solch publizistische Bildzeitungsaussage a la: Scheren wir alle über einen Kamm. 

Was denn bitte soll "man" denn nicht oder gerade doch aus der Geschichte gelernt haben? Und das fundierte Wissen, das der große Teil nur dumm ist, beruht woher?


----------



## CELUICHOISI (28. August 2010)

Naja, wieso wundert dich das?

Die NPD, ich schaue gerade mal etwas auf der Seite, will die D-Mark wieder.
Ich finde der Euro, also eine gemeinschaftliche Währung für einen Verband von Staaten und ein größeres Gemeinschaftsgefühl fortschrittlicher als sowas dummes:

_"_*Gegen Ausländer-Beschäftigung
*_Wir schaffen Arbeit, indem wir die Einwanderung stoppen und Ausländer in ihre Heimatländer zurückführen. Masseneinwanderung und Massenarbeitslosigkeit stehen in engem Zusammenhang: Wenn ein Ausländer Arbeit hat, besetzt er einen Arbeitsplatz, den grundsätzlich auch ein Deutscher einnehmen könnte; und wenn ein Ausländer keine Arbeit hat und deshalb Sozialleistungen bezieht, belastet er den Sozialstaat. Ob mit Arbeit oder ohne Arbeit – jeder Ausländer, der nicht gerade zu den Selbständigen gehört, nimmt Deutschen Arbeit und Sozialleistungen weg. Wem denn sonst?"_

Sowas spricht doch für sich selbst.

Die NPD verkörpert für mich wenn ich da so manches lese eine Rückkehr in alte Zustände, die aber so nicht mehr machbar sind, durch eine vernetzte, globalisierte Welt.
Wenn man das alles so liest drängt sich einem der Eindruck auf, das die NPD am liebsten eine Mauer um Deutschland bauen würde..

Stattdessen sehe ich die Zukunft darin, die Menschheit zu einen und sich als ein Volk zu fühlen, als Erdenbewohner, und nicht in Nationalismus zu verfallen.

Aber in alten vergangenen Zeiten zu schwelgen und genau in die entgegengesetzte Richtung zu marschieren halte ich eben für dumm und kurzsichtig.


----------



## TheRammbock (28. August 2010)

CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Naja, wieso wundert dich das?
> 
> Die NPD, ich schaue gerade mal etwas auf der Seite, will die D-Mark wieder.
> Ich finde der Euro, also eine gemeinschaftliche Währung für einen Verband von Staaten und ein größeres Gemeinschaftsgefühl fortschrittlicher als sowas dummes



Das der Euro platt ist, ist dir bewußt? Das eine One-Wolrd-Währung leichter zu überwachen ist, ist dir auch bewußt? Das eine Gemeinschaft, wie du sie dir wünscht meine Kulturwerte verblassen läßt, ist dir bewußt?



CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> _"_*Gegen Ausländer-Beschäftigung
> *_Wir schaffen Arbeit, indem wir die Einwanderung stoppen und Ausländer in ihre Heimatländer zurückführen. Masseneinwanderung und Massenarbeitslosigkeit stehen in engem Zusammenhang: Wenn ein Ausländer Arbeit hat, besetzt er einen Arbeitsplatz, den grundsätzlich auch ein Deutscher einnehmen könnte; und wenn ein Ausländer keine Arbeit hat und deshalb Sozialleistungen bezieht, belastet er den Sozialstaat. Ob mit Arbeit oder ohne Arbeit – jeder Ausländer, der nicht gerade zu den Selbständigen gehört, nimmt Deutschen Arbeit und Sozialleistungen weg. Wem denn sonst?"_
> 
> Sowas spricht doch für sich selbst.



Wieso läßt du andere für dich sprechen?! Ich bin mal gespannt, vielleicht bin auch ich nur zu Engstirnig. ABER was daran stimmt nicht?



CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Die NPD verkörpert für mich wenn ich da so manches lese eine Rückkehr in alte Zustände, die aber so nicht mehr machbar sind, durch eine vernetzte, globalisierte Welt.
> Wenn man das alles so liest drängt sich einem der Eindruck auf, das die NPD am liebsten eine Mauer um Deutschland bauen würde..



Wie schon erwähnt bin ich kein Anhänger mehr, sonder verfolge weiter meine Ideen und Ziele, die ich auch schon vorher ohne diese Menschen hatte. Das nur nochmal als verdeutlichung. WENN MAN WAS ALLES SO LIEST? Woher nimmt du denn die Idee mit der Mauer? Woher nimmst du die Idee das sie das dritte Reich wieder wollen, oder gar das vierte?



CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Stattdessen sehe ich die Zukunft darin, die Menschheit zu einen und sich als ein Volk zu fühlen, als Erdenbewohner, und nicht in Nationalismus zu verfallen.



Es ist ok, das es dein Wunsch ist. Meiner ist ein Europa der Vaterländer, mit allen Beziehungen die man sich als Nachbarstaat in politischer Hinsicht vorstellen kann. Ich kann mich erinnern, vor gar nicht mal alzulanger Zeit gab es auch hier die Vielstaaterei. Hat es geschadet? Ich denke nicht. ICH 



CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Aber in alten vergangenen Zeiten zu schwelgen und genau in die entgegengesetzte Richtung zu marschieren halte ich eben für dumm und kurzsichtig.



Weißt du, mir persönlich könnte die Zeit unter AH persönlich wirklich scheiß egal sein. Ist sie fast auch. Wenn es da nicht die Menschen gäbe, die immer wieder über emien Großväter herziehen. Wenn man mir den Stolz lassen würde, den man anderen läßt, dann wäre das Problem mitnichten so groß, wie es augenblicklich scheint.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (28. August 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Das der Euro platt ist, ist dir bewußt? Das eine One-Wolrd-Währung leichter zu überwachen ist, ist dir auch bewußt? Das eine Gemeinschaft, wie du sie dir wünscht meine Kulturwerte verblassen läßt, ist dir bewußt?


 
Ja der Euro ist sicher nicht unter den richtigen Rahmenbedingungen entstanden.
Ich wäre auch eher für eine Weltwährung.
Und dazu wird es sicher auch früher oder später kommen.
Überwachen?
Du bist heute schon so gläsern wie nur sonst was.

Wo lässt eine Gemeinschaft deine Kulturwerte verblassen?
Was ist denn für dich eine Kultur, die du unbedingt erhalten willst?



> Wieso läßt du andere für dich sprechen?! Ich bin mal gespannt, vielleicht bin auch ich nur zu Engstirnig. ABER was daran stimmt nicht?


 
Daran stimmt nicht, dass ganz offensichtlich Ausländer als Störenfriede und minderwertiger dargestellt werden. Das ist doch offensichtlich.
Lieber einem Deutschen den Job, als einem Ausländer.
Was ist denn ein Ausländer? Wenn er in Deutschland lebt ist er ein Deutscher.
Oder willst du jetzt mit der Rassentheorie kommen?
Es ist doch vollkommen egal ob eine Arbeitstelle durch einen "Ausländer" besetzt ist oder durch einen "Deutschen", wie auch immer der aussehen soll.



> Wie schon erwähnt bin ich kein Anhänger mehr, sonder verfolge weiter meine Ideen und Ziele, die ich auch schon vorher ohne diese Menschen hatte.


 
Ist ja auch ok



> Das nur nochmal als verdeutlichung. WENN MAN WAS ALLES SO LIEST? Woher nimmt du denn die Idee mit der Mauer? Woher nimmst du die Idee das sie das dritte Reich wieder wollen, oder gar das vierte?


 
Das mit der Mauer habe ich mal überspitzt so dargestellt, aber wenn man davon redet, dass Ausländer wieder aus Deutschland raus sollen, dann impliziert das nunmal, dass sie minderwertiger sind und man sich schützen müsse..
Und das ist genau die alte Leier aus dem 3. Reich.



> Es ist ok, das es dein Wunsch ist. Meiner ist ein Europa der Vaterländer, mit allen Beziehungen die man sich als Nachbarstaat in politischer Hinsicht vorstellen kann. Ich kann mich erinnern, vor gar nicht mal alzulanger Zeit gab es auch hier die Vielstaaterei. Hat es geschadet? Ich denke nicht. ICH


 
Ok, du willst keine Gemeinschaft sondern jeder soll unter sich bleiben. Ok, das ist deine Einstellung.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir auf eine geeinte Welt zustreben sollten, wo nicht mehr zwischen Rasse unterschieden wird..



> Weißt du, mir persönlich könnte die Zeit unter AH persönlich wirklich scheiß egal sein. Ist sie fast auch. Wenn es da nicht die Menschen gäbe, die immer wieder über emien Großväter herziehen. Wenn man mir den Stolz lassen würde, den man anderen läßt, dann wäre das Problem mitnichten so groß, wie es augenblicklich scheint.


 
Mir ist AH auch völlig egal, und ich fühle mich nicht schuldig für die Verbrechen meiner Vorfahren.


----------



## TheRammbock (28. August 2010)

CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Ja der Euro ist sicher nicht unter den richtigen Rahmenbedingungen entstanden.
> Ich wäre auch eher für eine Weltwährung.
> Und dazu wird es sicher auch früher oder später kommen.
> Überwachen?
> Du bist heute schon so gläsern wie nur sonst was.



Ich bin ja super neugierig und hoffe, das ich auch das eine oder andere aufgreifen und verinnerlichen kann. Was wären denn die richtigen Rahmenbedinungen gewesen?

Wie ich oben schon die One-World-Währung erwähnt habe, bezog es sich darauf, das diese sich noch um ein vielfaches einfacher manipulieren läßt. Überwachen war wohl die falsch gewählte Worthülse. 

Ich muß dir ganz ehrlich sagen, solange ich lebe, werde ich mich mit Händen und Füßen gegen eine One-World-Währung wehren. ABER recht hast du, sie wird kommen, das sit gewiss!



CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Wo lässt eine Gemeinschaft deine Kulturwerte verblassen?
> Was ist denn für dich eine Kultur, die du unbedingt erhalten willst?



Kultur ist ja divinitionssache, das habe ich in den letzten Monaten ganz stark feststellen dürfen. ABER fangen wir mal im tausendstel an: Wenn ich mir heute die Jugend anschaue. Die Schrift, die Ausdrucksweise ... Wie du siehst, es hat keinen Anfang und kein Ende, meine Kultur, die ich für richtig erachte zu beschreiben. Grundsäulen, ja, aber mit vielen vielen Verstrebungen ...




CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Daran stimmt nicht, dass ganz offensichtlich Ausländer als Störenfriede und minderwertiger dargestellt werden. Das ist doch offensichtlich.
> Lieber einem Deutschen den Job, als einem Ausländer.
> Was ist denn ein Ausländer? Wenn er in Deutschland lebt ist er ein Deutscher.
> Oder willst du jetzt mit der Rassentheorie kommen?
> Es ist doch vollkommen egal ob eine Arbeitstelle durch einen "Ausländer" besetzt ist oder durch einen "Deutschen", wie auch immer der aussehen soll.



Vielleicht bin ich indoktriniert, oder empfinde es einfach als vollkommen normal, das ich erstmal an mcih denken muß, bevor ich an andere denke. Aber wenn du krank bist, kannst du nicht dafür sorgen, das es anderen gut geht. So kannst du es eins zu eins auf die brd beziehen. 

ABER aber, hör zu: Wenn ich einem Schaf ein Schild umhänge auf dem Pferd steht ... Ist das Schaf denn nun ein Pferd, oder bleibt es ein Schaf?



CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Das mit der Mauer habe ich mal überspitzt so dargestellt, aber wenn man davon redet, dass Ausländer wieder aus Deutschland raus sollen, dann impliziert das nunmal, dass sie minderwertiger sind und man sich schützen müsse..
> Und das ist genau die alte Leier aus dem 3. Reich.



MAL überspitzt dargestellt ... Aha ... Wieviele (auch die Massenmedien) überspitzen denn alltäglich? Sehr wundersam!

Ich habe heute auf meinem Lokalen Radiosender eine Nachricht gehört, leider nur mit halben Ohr. Ein Doktor Professor oder etwas in der Art, habe festgestellt, das die deutschen bald als Mindeheit im eigenen Land sein können. Ich habe noch nicht rechachiert, aber das beunruhigt mich doch sehr!



CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Ok, du willst keine Gemeinschaft sondern jeder soll unter sich bleiben. Ok, das ist deine Einstellung.
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir auf eine geeinte Welt zustreben sollten, wo nicht mehr zwischen Rasse unterschieden wird..



Das ist so nicht richtig. Ich strebe eine Volksgemeinschaft an. Nicht nur für uns, sondern für alle Völker der Welt ...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. August 2010)

> Vielleicht bin ich indoktriniert, oder empfinde es einfach als vollkommen normal, das ich erstmal an mcih denken muß, bevor ich an andere denke. Aber wenn du krank bist, kannst du nicht dafür sorgen, das es anderen gut geht. So kannst du es eins zu eins auf die brd beziehen.
> 
> ABER aber, hör zu: Wenn ich einem Schaf ein Schild umhänge auf dem Pferd steht ... Ist das Schaf denn nun ein Pferd, oder bleibt es ein Schaf?


Sorry...aber was für ein Quark!

Wenn jeder nur an sich denkt herrscht soziale Anarchie, sowas kann auf Dauer nicht funktionieren.
Ich bin der Meinung, die Arbeitsstelle soll der bekommen, der am besten dafür qualifiziert ist, ganz egal welche Hautfarbe, welche Religion, welche Herkunft. Warum soll ein muslimischer Türke denn z.B. ein schlechterer Maler sein als ein christlicher Deutscher?
Ich habe nur probleme mit den Immigranten, die sich weigern unsere Srpache zu lernen und sich um ein eigenes Auskommen zu bemühen, aber genauso hab ich was gegen deutsche Sozialschmarotzer. Das hat nichts mit Nationalität sonder mit Sozialbewusstsein zu tun, und das können Menschen ungeachtet ihrer Herkunft haben oder nicht haben.
Nicht die Ausländer nehmen den Deutschen die Arbeitsplätze weg, sondern die Arbeitgeber! Durch fotwährendes Lohndumping kommt es soweit, dass sich immer mehr Deutsche sagen "Für das bisschen Geld geh ich doch nich früh um 6 ausm Bett und arbeite den ganzen Tag". Nein, für solche Jobs holen wir Saisonarbeiter aus Polen, Tschechien, Weißrussland etc. und dieser Vorgang findet genauso im Baugewerbe und anderen Branchen statt.
Das Problem ist, dass sich die Reichen immer mehr an den Ärmeren weiter bereichern, und sowas wird von einer konservativen bis rechten Politik weiter unterstützt.

Und für die Meinung über die NPD ist eben diese selbst verantwortlich. Wer mit solcher stumpfen Propaganda für sich wirbt wie es die NPD tut braucht sich nicht über so eine Meinung zu wundern.



> Es ist ok, das es dein Wunsch ist. Meiner ist ein Europa der  Vaterländer, mit allen Beziehungen die man sich als Nachbarstaat in  politischer Hinsicht vorstellen kann. Ich kann mich erinnern, vor gar  nicht mal alzulanger Zeit gab es auch hier die Vielstaaterei. Hat es  geschadet? Ich denke nicht.



Ach nein? UNd was ist mit dem dreißigjährigen Krieg? Mit den napoleonischen Kriegen? Mit dem Deutsch-Französischen Krieg? Mit dem ersten WK? Mit dem zweiten WK? Das waren alles nationalistisch geprägte Auseinandersetzungen. Und würdest du behaupten wollen, dass die Kriege nicht geschadet haben?
Nationalistische Denkweisen haben immer und werden immer zu Auseinandersetzungen zwischen den Völkern führen, und ich bin der Meinung, dass nur ein zusammenwachsen der Völker diesen Missstand ausräumen kann, auch wenn es Kriege aus anderen Gründen weiterhin geben wird. Aber die Globalisierung der letzten 50 Jahre hat zu einer deutlichen Stabilisierung der Lage in den westlichen Ländern geführt. Und das ist eine der größten Leistungen des 20. Jahrhunderts.
Und ich möchte nochmal ausdrücklich hervorheben: Nationaldenken hat nichts mit Kulturerhalt zu tun. Man kann auch in einer globalisierten Welt seine Kultur bewahren und weiterpflegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> da sieht man dass du keine ahnung hast. Eine SAUBERE rechte öartei hat NICHTS mit extremismius, krieg, gewalt und sonstigem zu tun! Informier dich erstmal und poste heir son dreck!



Blöde Frage:
Was bleibt von der NPD denn übrig, wenn man "extremismus und sonstigem" streicht und noch sämtliche Parteisympathisanten mit Hang zu Krieg(sverherrlichung) und Gewalt ausblendet?
Ein Stammtisch im Sinne des übelsten Vorurteils? (dumme, alte Säcke, die ungeordnet ihren Senf dazugeben und sich untereinander in allem unneinig sind, außer dem Konsum klassisch deutscher Getränke und Speisen)




TheNik schrieb:


> Eine saubere Rechte Partei war zum Beispiel die CDU zu Zeiten von Adenauer. Die politischen Erfolge sind unumstritten, es gab das Wirtschaftswunder und kluge Bildungspolitik.



Die Rechnung für das "Wirtschaftswunder" stottern wir z.T. heute noch ab. (und die andere Hälfte ist imso kein Wunder, sondern nur ein scheinbarer Aufschwung in Relation zu dem Gesellschaftszusammenbruch kurz vorher)




ole88 schrieb:


> hmm irgendwie ne mischung aus rechts und links wäre gut, dann sehr gerade was die ausländerpolitik  angeht und ebenfalls die bildungspolitik.



Meinst du damit jetzt puren Extremismus oder große Koalition?



> tja deutschland wird untergehen ob es kurz oder lang dauert



Die Linke Standardmeinung ist ja, dass das ganze System über kurz oder lang zusammenbrechen wird.
Ich stimme da aus rein exestentiellen Gründen zu.




TheNik schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn könnte das Erfolgsrezept sein?
> Also meiner Meinung nach:
> Rot-Grün nicht, Schwarz-Gelb okay, aber auch nicht wirklich.



Das Schwarz-Gelb kein Erfolgskonzept ist, sollte doch mitlerweile jedem klar sein? 
(Ich glaub wir haben mitlerweile drei Threads nur dazu?)



> Vielleicht sollte man es mal mit Schwarz-Grün versuchen, es könnte ein Erfolgsrezept sein, oder der Untergang von Union und Grünen, da beide sich sehr weit von ihre Idealen entfernt haben...



Schwarz-Grün würde nur funktionieren, wenn man sich einander klar getrennte Aufgabenbereiche überlässt - aber das machen unsere heutigen Politiker nicht, die wollen überall den Ton angeben. Davon abgesehen gäbe es vermutlich sehr viele verschiedene Ansichten, welche Resorts denn welcher Partei zuzuordnen sind. (ich z.B. würde den Grünen eher Wirtschaft denn Außenpolitik geben  )



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Sonst ist meiner Meinung nach kein Lösung optimal, vor allem wenn mehrere Parteien was zu sagen haben. Unser system indem mehrere Parteien sich zusammenschlieesen müssen um regieren zu können, ist ein einziger großer Bremsklotz...



Tjo. Verschiedene Meinungen und der daraus bestehende Bedarf an Demokratie wird auch immer ein Bremsklotz bleiben. Einer der wenigen Punkte, zu dem es fast nur eine Meinung gibt (wenige Ausnahmen bei der NPD und links der MLPD) ist aber, dass das Auslöschen aller anderen Meinungen (bzw. der andere-Meinung-haber) auch nicht so ganz optimal wäre.




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wieso sollten sie immer nur die arbeitslosenhilfe ntuzen? Die sollen auch arbeiten! Jeder Einwanderer der nicht arbeitet, würde ICH sofort wieder aus Deutschland raus werfen! Denn nur den arsch von ausländern unterhalten, das haben WIR nicht nötig!



Du willst Flüchtlinge zurück in den Tod schicken?
Du willst aus der EU austreten und die deutschen Grenzen schließen?

Oder hast du einfach nur keine Ahnung brüllst Parolen z.B. der NPD dar?
Falls ja, nur so zur Information: Es gibt in Deutschland 
- Flüchtlinge. Die dürfen gar nicht Arbeiten
- Leute mit Arbeitsvisum. Die erhalten keine Arbeitslosenhilfe, sondern müssen wieder gehen
- andere EU-Bürger, die kann man nicht rausschmeißen, weil Reisefreiheit gilt
- es gibt deutsche Bürger
(und natürlich Touristen, Diplomaten,... und Leute, die man rausschmeißen will, bei denen aber nicht klar ist, wohin. Die kassieren aber auch alle kein ALG)



Madz schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich hat eine rechte Partei ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Rechts steht ja nicht synonym für Verherrlichung des Nationalsozialismus, Rassismus und Fremdenhass. Im Gegenteil; Rechts steht für das besinnen auf die grundsoliden, konservativen Werte, die dieses Land einst stark machten.



Das nennt man gemeinhin "konservativ" 
"rechts" ist zwar nicht synonym für Nationalsozialismus, betitelt aber i.d.R. Strömungen, die Bevorzugung der nationalen Bevölkerung gegenüber allen anderen (d.h. eine Unterdrückung von Ausländern) und eine Abschottung gegenüber allem Fremden (Schließung von Grenzen, Verbot fremder kultureller Elemente,...) fordert.
Die von dir aufgelisteten Werte sind entweder konservativ oder an gar kein Lager gebunden. "Fleiß" ist z.B. auch eine typische Eigenschafte des idealen (=selten vorzufindenen) kommunistischen Arbeiters 




TheNik schrieb:


> Dem habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen, ich vertrete lediglich bei den Reaktorlaufzeitverlängerungen die Position vom grünen Flügel der CDU, Röttgen etc.



D.h. "Atommüll und Schrottreaktoren ja bitte, wenn auch viel Geld fließt; Party auf Kosten zukünftiger Generationen ist schon seit 60 Jahren DAS Erfolgskonzept"?




TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ich habe laaaaaange überlegt, ob ich hierzu etwas schreibe, denn das was ich jetzt schreibe, wird wahrscheinlich dafür sorgen, das ich bei vielen auf der Ignorieren Liste landen werde.



Wie ich unser Forum so kenne:
Das solltest du dir wünschen, die Mehrheit der Optionen sieht unangenehmer aus 
(bzw. das wäre der Fall, wenn du klar Stellung bezogen hättest. Mit "NPD ist ein Sauhaufen" schwimmst du eher in der breiten Masse, hast nur mehr Erfahrung)




Madz schrieb:


> Es ist eine sehr problematische Entwicklung, dass wir in Deutschland mittlerweile eine Meinungsdiktatur, ausgeübt durch die politische Elite und linke "Qualitätsjournalisten" vorfinden. Politisch unkorrekte Dinge oder unbequeme Themen werden gleich mit der Rassismus oder Nazikeule totgeschlagen, selbst wenn sie mit nachweisbaren Fakten belegt sind.
> 
> Da sich ein Großteil der Bevölkerung ausschliesslich über die links gefärbte "Qualitätspresse" informiert, die die zur Zeit um sich greifende Nivelierung politischer Meinungsäußerung bzw. der Parteiprogramme unterstützt und mit der politischen Führung mehr oder weniger konform geht, trauen sich viele nur noch hinter vorgehaltener Hand ihre wirkliche Meinung zu äußern.
> 
> ...



Interessanterweise gibts genau die gleiche Argumentation auch von linker Seite, was mich irgendwie in der Ansicht bestätigt, dass es so extrem gar nicht sein kann.




17&4 schrieb:


> Ist von der FU Berlin:
> http://www.dfjv.de/fileadmin/user_upload/pdf/Politikjournalistinnen_und_Journalisten.pdf
> Bei den Politikjournalisten: 25,9% Grün, 15,5% SPD, 4,2% Linkspartei, 36,1% neigen zu keiner Partei, CDU 9% und FDP 7,4%. Hinzu kommt, das 32,5 Prozent der Befragten angeben, mit ihrer Arbeit „die politische  Tagesordnung beeinflussen und Themen auf die Agenda setzen“ zu wollen. Bei solch einer Verteilung braucht man sich u.a. nicht über die Schmutzkampagnen gegen den privaten Waffenbesitz zu wundern oder gegen Personen wie Sarrazin und den Niederländer Geert Wilders.



Gibts auch Studien zu den Eigentümern der Zeitungen und vor allem: Zu den Lesern?
Ist ja nett, dass die Politikjournalisten links sind, aber meinungsbildend in Deutschland ist nicht der Politikteil der TAZ, sondern der Sportteil der BILD und der Wirtschaftsteil der FAZ.
(vereinfacht ausgedrückt  )



> Von der CDU gibt es dann noch etwas über die Medienbeteiligung der SPD: http://www.cdu.de/doc/pdf/az_medienbeteiligungen.pdf



Es spricht für die Kompetenz der SPD, dass sie trotz "Missbrauch" dieser ""Medienmacht"" so schlecht dastehen kann 




TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ich bin ja super neugierig und hoffe, das ich auch das eine oder andere aufgreifen und verinnerlichen kann. Was wären denn die richtigen Rahmenbedinungen gewesen?



Vergleichbare Bedingungen in den teilnehmenden Staaten, einheitliche Kontrolle über die Wirtschafts- und Finanzsysteme der Staaten. Eine gemeinsame Währung als i-Tüpfelchen auf dem gemeinschaftlichen Wirtschaftsraum sorgt nun einmal für unkontrollierbare Ausgleichsströmungen. Das führt nur dann zu keinen Problemen, wenn es kaum etwas auszugleichen gibt.
Aber die Eurozone ist/war wirtschaftlich und politisch und sozial...
nenen wir es "heterogen"...



> ABER aber, hör zu: Wenn ich einem Schaf ein Schild umhänge auf dem Pferd steht ... Ist das Schaf denn nun ein Pferd, oder bleibt es ein Schaf?



Blöde Frage:
Konterst du den Vorwurf, rassistisch zu sein, gerade mit einem Beispiel, dass nicht-Deutsche einer anderne Spezies zuordnet?

Ich möchte das als ungeschickt bezeichnen. (nicht nur argumentatorisch...)




> MAL überspitzt dargestellt ... Aha ... Wieviele (auch die Massenmedien) überspitzen denn alltäglich? Sehr wundersam!
> 
> Ich habe heute auf meinem Lokalen Radiosender eine Nachricht gehört, leider nur mit halben Ohr. Ein Doktor Professor oder etwas in der Art, habe festgestellt, das die deutschen bald als Mindeheit im eigenen Land sein können. Ich habe noch nicht rechachiert, aber das beunruhigt mich doch sehr!



Recherchier mal. Derartige Storys sind nicht neu und es ist doch immer wieder erstaunlich, was gewisse "Doktoren" oder "Professoren" gesagt haben bzw. was aus den Aussagen seröser Wissenschaftler wurde, nachdem die Presse damit fertig war.
Bislang war für mich nur letzteres ein Grund zur Beunruhigung.



> Das ist so nicht richtig. Ich strebe eine Volksgemeinschaft an. Nicht nur für uns, sondern für alle Völker der Welt ...



Eine Gemeinschaft aller Völker? Wenn du jetzt noch ein auf die Gemeinschaft (statt den Konkurrenzkampf oder ein Führerideal) orientiertes Gesellschafts-/Wirtschaftssystem befürwortest, bist du ~bei der kommunistischen Internationalen.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (29. August 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ich bin ja super neugierig und hoffe, das ich auch das eine oder andere aufgreifen und verinnerlichen kann. Was wären denn die richtigen Rahmenbedinungen gewesen?



Sie oben.



> Ich muß dir ganz ehrlich sagen, solange ich lebe, werde ich mich mit Händen und Füßen gegen eine One-World-Währung wehren. ABER recht hast du, sie wird kommen, das sit gewiss!



Eine weltweite einheitliche Währung würde ich klar befürworten, weil es auch eine weltweite Einigung bedeuten würde.
Die EU mit den offenen Grenzen und der gemeinsamen Währung ist schon ein großer richtiger Schritt gewesen, den man weiterführen sollte.
Als nächstes irgendwann fände ich es nur konsequent, wenn man quasi die "Vereinigten Staaten von Europa" ins Leben rufen würde.
Ich denke das wird auch über kurz oder lang passieren.

Eine gemeinsame Weltwährung wäre nur konsequent.



> Die Schrift, die Ausdrucksweise ... Wie du siehst, es hat keinen Anfang und kein Ende, meine Kultur, die ich für richtig erachte zu beschreiben. Grundsäulen, ja, aber mit vielen vielen Verstrebungen ...



Was hat das mit Kultur zu tun?
Und vor allem was haben die armen Ausländer mit dem Verlust dieser "Kultur" zu tun?
Willst du darauf, dass die Ausländer unsere reinrassigen Deutschen und ihre Sprache vergiften? 

 Das machen wir schon selber.
Unsere Medien leisten da ganze Arbeit.



> Vielleicht bin ich indoktriniert, oder empfinde es einfach als vollkommen normal, das ich erstmal an mcih denken muß, bevor ich an andere denke.



Ist ja auch normal.



> Aber wenn du krank bist, kannst du nicht dafür sorgen, das es anderen gut geht. So kannst du es eins zu eins auf die brd beziehen.



Man kann zumindest soweit helfen wie es möglich ist.
Wir sind ja nicht tot. 



> ABER aber, hör zu: Wenn ich einem Schaf ein Schild umhänge auf dem Pferd steht ... Ist das Schaf denn nun ein Pferd, oder bleibt es ein Schaf?



Verstehe.


----------



## serafen (29. August 2010)

*[x] Ich hasse die NPD und jegliche Nazis.*

... wobei ich der Überzeugung bin, eine gesunde Gesellschaft sollte extreme Minderheiten - egal, ob rechts- oder linksgerichtet - verkraften können, und die grundgesetzlich verankerte Meinungsfreiheit gilt nun mal für alle ... auch wenn es Idioten sind ...



Ohne vom Thema abschweifen zu wollen, aber wenn ich einerseits die (zu Recht) im Fokus stehenden Rechtsradikalen sowie einschlägige Parteien wie die NPD sehe - andererseits jedoch brennende Autos, auf Polizisten geworfene Pflastersteine sowie demolierte Autos von unbeteiligten Privatpersonen und Innenstädte (von vermummten Autonomen) mal so nebenbei in den Nachrichten keine große Erwähnung finden, dreht sich mir genauso stark der Magen um! 

Und ich könnte nicht sagen, welche dieser Übel nun schlimmer ist ... eigentlich beide!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. August 2010)

> andererseits jedoch brennende Autos, auf Polizisten geworfene Pflastersteine sowie demolierte Autos von unbeteiligten Privatpersonen und Innenstädte (von vermummten Autonomen) mal so nebenbei in den Nachrichten keine große Erwähnung finden, dreht sich mir genauso stark der Magen um!


/sign

Extremismus ist immer schei.e...ganz egal ob er von rechts, von links, von grün, aus dem Christentum, dem Islam oder dem Judentum kommt...und beim Extremismus endet für mich auch die Meinungsfreiheit. Eine gemäßigte Rechte der Linke kann eine starke Demokratie verkraften und diese Strömungen sind mMn für die politische Entwicklung auch ziemlich wichtig.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. August 2010)

@Ruyven:
- ich vergleiche die NPD nicht mit einer sauberen rechten partei, weil sie keine ist. EIne saubere rechte partei ist z.B. die SVP, die eine sehr gute Politik an den tag legt.
- ZUm thema Flüchtlinge: erstens ist der anteil der einwanderer die flüchtlinge sind, zum glück relativ klein. Aber wieso sollten sie denn nicht hier arbeiten? Wenn wir ihnen was geben, sollen sie uns auch was geben. Immer nur einer ist der blöde, das klappt  nicht!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. August 2010)

> ZUm thema Flüchtlinge: erstens ist der anteil der einwanderer die flüchtlinge sind, zum glück relativ klein. Aber wieso sollten sie denn nicht hier arbeiten? Wenn wir ihnen was geben, sollen sie uns auch was geben. Immer nur einer ist der blöde, das klappt nicht!



Es gibt mehr Flüchtlinge als du denkst! Die nennt man auch Asylbewerber. Und die dürfen aufgrund unserer Gesetze nicht arbeiten (Arbeitserlaubnis, Arbeitsgenehmigung...so genau hab ich das nichtmehr im Kopf) Wie diese Gesetze bergündet werden kann ich jetz nicht sagen...ich denke aber mal zum Schutz der Arbeitsplätze.


----------



## TheRammbock (30. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Blöde Frage:
> Was bleibt von der NPD denn übrig, wenn man "extremismus und sonstigem" streicht und noch sämtliche Parteisympathisanten mit Hang zu Krieg(sverherrlichung) und Gewalt ausblendet?
> Ein Stammtisch im Sinne des übelsten Vorurteils? (dumme, alte Säcke, die ungeordnet ihren Senf dazugeben und sich untereinander in allem unneinig sind, außer dem Konsum klassisch deutscher Getränke und Speisen)



Das ist leider Gottes dein und der Trugschluß vieler vieler anderer. Ich muß kein Geheimnis drauß machen: Die NPD, aber ganz besonders die JN setzt mittlerweile auf Abiturienten und Studenten. Guck dir alleine Sachsen-Anhalt an, dort war ich eben tätig. Nichts alte Säcke, nichts mit Krieg, kaum etwas über Hitler. Ich weiß nicht, wo ihr euch eure Informationen immer herholt ... Das sind alles keine dummen Leute, die irgendwem nachlaufen, weil sie keine Zukunft haben, das sind keine Alkoholintoxierten Leichen, das sind keine Spinner, diese Leute wissen GANZ genau, was und warum sie es machen! Dein Bild von den Kraken, den Springerstiefeln, den Stammtischen sind Dinge, die vor 10 Jahren noch so wahren. Heute VEREINZELT auch, aber eher die Seltenheit!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie ich unser Forum so kenne:
> Das solltest du dir wünschen, die Mehrheit der Optionen sieht unangenehmer aus
> (bzw. das wäre der Fall, wenn du klar Stellung bezogen hättest. Mit "NPD ist ein Sauhaufen" schwimmst du eher in der breiten Masse, hast nur mehr Erfahrung)



Nur das WIR BEIDE nicht aneinander vorbei reden: WAS willst du mir damit durch die Blume mitteilen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vergleichbare Bedingungen in den teilnehmenden Staaten, einheitliche Kontrolle über die Wirtschafts- und Finanzsysteme der Staaten. Eine gemeinsame Währung als i-Tüpfelchen auf dem gemeinschaftlichen Wirtschaftsraum sorgt nun einmal für unkontrollierbare Ausgleichsströmungen. Das führt nur dann zu keinen Problemen, wenn es kaum etwas auszugleichen gibt.
> Aber die Eurozone ist/war wirtschaftlich und politisch und sozial...
> nenen wir es "heterogen"...



'Die jetzige Situation aus heterogen zu bezeichnen ist mir zu schwach! Wenn es schon in einem, zum Verhältnis, kleinem Kreise nicht klappt, wie sollt man diese denn Weltweit initiieren?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Blöde Frage:
> Konterst du den Vorwurf, rassistisch zu sein, gerade mit einem Beispiel, dass nicht-Deutsche einer anderne Spezies zuordnet?
> 
> Ich möchte das als ungeschickt bezeichnen. (nicht nur argumentatorisch...)



Antworte mir doch einfach auf meine Frage!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Recherchier mal. Derartige Storys sind nicht neu und es ist doch immer wieder erstaunlich, was gewisse "Doktoren" oder "Professoren" gesagt haben bzw. was aus den Aussagen seröser Wissenschaftler wurde, nachdem die Presse damit fertig war.
> Bislang war für mich nur letzteres ein Grund zur Beunruhigung.



Stimmt. Es haben sich einige Namenhafte für die Wahrheit ausgesprochen und diese wurden von den Medien Mundtot gemacht. Nette Demokratie in der wir leben ...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. August 2010)

> Antworte mir doch einfach auf meine Frage!



Was soll man darauf anworten?
natürlich hast du recht, das ein Schaf ein Schaf bleibt auch wenn es sich Pferd nennt. Das hat aber nichts mit den unterschiedlichen Völkern der Menschen zu tun.
Schafe und Pferde sind zwei völlig verschiedene Spezies (Schaf = Ovis orientalis aries, Pferd = Equus ferus caballus).
Ein Schwarzafrikaner, ein Chinese, ein Japaner, ein Koreaner, ein Südamerikaner, ein Europäer...das sind alles die gleiche Spezies, nämlich Homo sapiens.
Dein Vergleich haut also überhaupt nicht hin.


----------



## TheRammbock (30. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Was soll man darauf anworten?
> natürlich hast du recht, das ein Schaf ein Schaf bleibt auch wenn es sich Pferd nennt. Das hat aber nichts mit den unterschiedlichen Völkern der Menschen zu tun.
> Schafe und Pferde sind zwei völlig verschiedene Spezies (Schaf = Ovis orientalis aries, Pferd = Equus ferus caballus).
> Ein Schwarzafrikaner, ein Chinese, ein Japaner, ein Koreaner, ein Südamerikaner, ein Europäer...das sind alles die gleiche Spezies, nämlich Homo sapiens.
> Dein Vergleich haut also überhaupt nicht hin.



 Natürlich haut mein Vergleich hin. Dafür könnte man jedes Synonym nehmen. Und hier ging es darum, das wenn einer hier in Deutschland geboren ist, aber türkische Eltern hat, oder aber ein Türke um mal dabei zu bleiben, schon lange hier lebt, einen Pass bekommt auf dem deutsch steht, so ist er definitiv trotzdem kein Deutscher. Deutscher wird man nicht durch ein Stück Papier! Was also passt da deiner EMinung nach nicht?


----------



## CELUICHOISI (30. August 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Deutscher wird man nicht durch ein Stück Papier!



Wieso denn das nicht??
Erklär mal.


----------



## TheRammbock (30. August 2010)

Du willst doch nur versuchen mich bloß zu stellen  

Bist du ein echter Chinese, wenn du einen chinesischen Pass hättest?


----------



## CELUICHOISI (30. August 2010)

*g* Ja weil ich von dir hören will, warum ein Ausländer so schlimm sein soll?

Wenn ich einen chinesischen Pass habe bin ich chinesischer Staatsbürger, ja.


----------



## TheRammbock (30. August 2010)

Ich habe doch nie geschrieben das Ausländer schlimm sind. Das spiegelt auch nicht meine Meinung wieder. Mein jetziger bester Kumpel ist auch nicht Deutscher, nur mal am Rande erwähnt. 

Ich habe nie danach gefragt ob du dann ein Staatsbürger bist. Ich habe dich gefragt, ob du dann Chinese bist


----------



## nfsgame (30. August 2010)

Der Pferd-Schaf-Vergleich hinkt so super, da lach ich immernoch drüber . AFI hat es wunderbar begründet, auch sachlich richtig. Ich Verstehe nicht was du daran noch schön reden willst. 

Von mir aus könnten alle Blaulila gepunktet rumrennen, aber dann würde es immernoch Idioten geben, die sich die Haare blond färben und den Rest verfolgen würden. Nichts anderes ist es wenn man sagt das "Ausländer" (Gibt es denn überhaupt noch echte Ausländer außer im braunen Gedankengut? Im Grundegenommen ist doch eh kaum einer mehr "reindeutsch" und das ist gut so.) in Deutschland nicht arbeiten sollten. Da gibt es auch nichts schön zu reden.

Übrigens erinnert mich der Abschnitt über das Pferd sehr an eine Story von einer Person, die momentan sehr Medienpublik ist.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (30. August 2010)

@Rammbock

Dann begründe doch mal warum ein Ausländer nicht den Job haben soll, den ein Deutscher haben könnte.
Das würd ich gerne mal wissen.

Wie AFI schon sagte, sind wir alle Menschen.
Jegliche Unterscheidung zwischen Menschenist schlicht und ergreifend rassistisch, ob dir das passt oder nicht.
Das kannst du noch so schön reden.


----------



## TheRammbock (30. August 2010)

Ich brauche nichts schon reden. Ich habe weiter vorne schon geschrieben, das sich meine Meinung nicht geändert hat. Und was in den Medien so publik ist, weiß ich nicht. Dieser Mainstrem-Mist geht mir auf den Keks. Ich hätte auch Kuh und Schwein, Schwan und Ente, Kühlschrank und Herd als Vergleich nehmen können. Ich finde es genial, wie ihr versucht eine Tatsache zu zerreden ...

Aprropo Rassistisch. Die brD Gesellschaft mit ihrem Grundgesetz ist sehr rassistisch, wird doch in diesem das Wort Rasse genutzt. Ich meine wenn schon das Grundgesetz von Rasse spricht, dürfte ich es nicht?! Sehr merkwürdig  

Aber das ist auch das was ihr nicht verstehen wollt. Jeder, der meint, und ich schreibe mal weiter in diesen Scubladendenken, einfach nur um es auseinander zu halten, rechts zu sein, meint ich sei zu konservativ. Jeder linke meint, ich sei ihm zu rechts. Komisches Gefühl für mich 

Aber damit du beruhigt bist und ich dein Vorurteil gegen mich als Nationalist zu schüren: Meine Vorfahren haben hier seit etlichen Generationen Blut, Schweiß und Tränen gelassen, ich bin hier geboren, das ist mein Terretorium. Das gibt mir, wenn ich denn dieselbe Ausbildung wie ein Fremder genossen habe, alleine schon das Vorzugsrecht. Und es soll mir da ja keiner wieder Ausländerhass oder ähnlich geartetes rein interpretieren!


----------



## CELUICHOISI (30. August 2010)

Du verstehst es nicht.
Deine Tiervergleiche sind defacto "Rassen"unterschiede!

Zwischen Menschen gibt es nicht diese Unterschiede und es wäre schon wenn du begreifst, dass ein Chinese auch ein Mensch ist, genau wie du!

Genau das vermisse ich bei dir und du versuchst da einen Unterschied herbei zu reden der nicht existiert.
Geringfügige _äußerliche _Unterschiede sind da, aber wir gehören zu einer Spezies, der der Menschen!


----------



## TheRammbock (30. August 2010)

Es gibt RASSENUNTERSCHIEDE! Ich will dir nicht meine Meinung aufdrängen, wie du es gerade mit mir versuchst. Und ich versuche nicht, sondern es ist FAKT (siehe Grundgesetz), das Menschen verschiedener Untergruppen angehören, das kannst du NICHT wegreden, zumindest nicht bei mir. 

Geringfügige äußerliche Unterschiede *augenroll*


----------



## CELUICHOISI (30. August 2010)

Aber was macht die anderen denn schlechter als einen Deutschen?


----------



## TheRammbock (30. August 2010)

Ja eben, nichts, in ihrem Land. Hier ist mein Land, allein deswegen, bei gleichem Ausbildungsstand ist mir der Vorzug zu geben. Das Recht spreche ich mir zu. Ich habe doch nie behauptet, das ein Fremder schlechter als Mensch sei. Mensch, versteh das mal.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (30. August 2010)

Im gleichen Land ist er aber in irgendeiner Art nicht würdig genug die Arbeit zu haben, völlig gleich welche Qualifikation er hat, wenn du sie haben könntest. 

Ist dir dein _Land_ echt so wichtig??
Du wurdest nur zufllig hier geboren. Mir ist Deutschland als Land ehrlich gesagt völlig schnuppe und ich besitze auch keinen Nationalstolz, ich finde das einfach nur "Steinzeit".
Es wird Zeit, dass wir alle mal erkennen, dass wir alle Menschen sind.

Ich finde dieses Staatengehabe total lächerlich.
Früher hatten wir Stämme, Clans und so, heute haben wir Staaten, inzwischen so langsam endlich mal Staatengemeinschaften wie die EU und hoffentlich sieht jeder im anderen mal den Menschen, der er auch ist.


----------



## nfsgame (30. August 2010)

Dadurch das du sagst das es Rassenunterschiede gibt (die wenn nur äußerlich und eventuell auch in der Sprach zu finden sind) und im selben Atemzug den Tiervergleich zu Rate ziehst ist das nix anderes als die rassistische Unwahrheit die Herr Sarazin momentan verbreitet.
Wenn du dich sogut mit dem Grundgesetz der Bundesrepublik Deutschland auskennst, solltest du wissen da dort (wenn mich nicht alles täuscht) von Gleichheit gesprochen/geschrieben wird. Es kommt auch um das "drumherum" an.
Und nochwas: Ich bin keinesfalls links, ich bin eher politisch mittig. Warum schließt du bei jedem der sich hier zu Wort meldet und nicht deine Ansichten teilt das er links wär und nichts anderes kenne ? Das zeugt doch von (wortwörtlicher *hust* (im Buch blätter)) Blauäugigkeit.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. August 2010)

> Aber damit du beruhigt bist und ich dein Vorurteil gegen mich als Nationalist zu schüren: Meine Vorfahren haben hier seit etlichen Generationen Blut, Schweiß und Tränen gelassen, ich bin hier geboren, das ist mein Terretorium. Das gibt mir, wenn ich denn dieselbe Ausbildung wie ein Fremder genossen habe, alleine schon das Vorzugsrecht. Und es soll mir da ja keiner wieder Ausländerhass oder ähnlich geartetes rein interpretieren!


Aber genau das ist es! Du fühlst dich als wertvoller, besser oder was auch immer, aufgrund deiner Herkunft, für die du überhaupt nichts kannst oder geleistet hast. Niemand hat Einfluss auf seine Herkunft, niemand kann etwas dafür, in welchem Kulturkreis er geboren wird. Jemanden aufgrund dieser Tatsache zu benachteiligen _ist_ Rassismus in Reinform. Da kannst du noch so viel sagen, du wärst kein Rassist, wenn du so denkst wie du hier schreibst, bist du es, da gibts nix dran zu rütteln, auch wenn du den Begriff nicht magst.
Warum sollst du besser für einen bestimmten Job geeignet sein, nur weil du Vorfahren von hier hast? Soll ein deutscher Hauptschüler einen studierten Inder ersetzen nur weil er deutsche Vorfahren hat? Das ist doch einfach nur lächerlich.



> Aprropo Rassistisch. Die brD Gesellschaft mit ihrem Grundgesetz ist sehr rassistisch, wird doch in diesem das Wort Rasse genutzt. Ich meine wenn schon das Grundgesetz von Rasse spricht, dürfte ich es nicht?! Sehr merkwürdig


Nur weil das Wort im Grundgesetz steht muss nicht gleich das ganze Grundgesetz rassistisch sein.
Kannst du den Artikel zitieren in welchem das Wort "Rasse" fällt? Die Syntax ist von sehr grißer Bedeutung!


Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Geschichten der "Exilregierung des deutschen Reiches"...eine Nazi-Organisation, die behauptet, die BRD wäre nicht der legitime Nachfolger des deutschen Reiches, und selbiges würde deshalb immernoch existieren.(Bitte selbst googlen wer sich dafür interessiert, Links sind hier sicher nicht gestattet) Die haben sogar eigene reichsdeutsche Pässe für sich eingeführt weil sie BRD nicht anerkennen! Sowas hat für mich nichts mehr mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun!

EDIT: Einen Wiki-Link füge ich mal noch bei, der ist ja sicher zur Information erlaubt:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kommissarische_Reichsregierung


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. August 2010)

also im THema Ausbildung und Beruf sollte es selbstverständlich sein, wenn sich 2 gleich gute bewerber, der eine Deutscher herkunft, der andere mit immigrantenhintergrund, der deutsche genommen wird. Würde ich auf jeden fall so machen wenn ich arbeitgeber wäre  Denn ein Bürger im eigenen Land darf und soll schon noch mehr zählen als ein Immigrant! So viel "Nationalismus" darf schon noch sein


----------



## ole88 (30. August 2010)

mit dieser aussage bist du schon bei vielen als nazi gebrandmarkt obwohl du vollkommen recht hast damit, ich finde das buch vom sarrazin übrigens sehr genial


----------



## Poulton (30. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> ist das nix anderes als die rassistische Unwahrheit die Herr Sarazin momentan verbreitet.


Das zeigt, das du nicht eine Seite von diesem Buch gelesen hast, sondern nur das nachplapperst, was die Medien vorkauen.

Zu der Sarrazin-Sache gibt es ein gutes Interview der Leipziger Volkszeitung mit Udo Ulfkotte: "Wir sind nicht das Weltsozialamt"

Interessant finde ich vorallem folgenden Teil:


> _...
> Sie fordern angesichts arbeitsunwilliger Türken und Migranten ohne Deutschkenntnisse. Rückführungsbeauftragte statt Integrationsbeauftragte. Soweit geht nicht einmal Sarrazin…_
> 
> Jene Fachleute, die die Wirtschafts- und Finanzkrise der Welt schon vorhergesehen haben als hierzulande Politiker sie noch für verrückt erklärten, warnen heute vor der Rückkehr der Wirtschaftskrise, vor einem derzeit nicht vorstellbaren finanziellen Kollaps, vor Massenarbeitslosigkeit, dem Zusammenbruch der europäischen Sozialsysteme, Unruhe in der Bevölkerung, wachsender Wut auf Migranten – und organisierten Vertreibungen von unerwünschten Migrantengruppen aus Europa. *Der Amerikaner Gerald Celente, einer der angesehensten Fachleute auf diesem Gebiet, spricht immerhin von absehbaren "ethnischen Säuberungen" in Europa schon etwa um das Jahr 2012 herum.* Sein Institut hat mit den erarbeiteten Prognosen seit mehr als zwanzig Jahren die Präzision eines Scharfschützen. D*ie amerikanischen Wissenschaftler haben vor drei Jahren auch die Rückführung der Roma aus den reicheren EU-Staaten prognostiziert. Kein Politiker hier hat das Ernst genommen.* Und heute? Vor drei Monaten noch hätte es niemand für möglich gehalten, dass Frankreich jetzt systematisch die in der Bevölkerung verhassten Roma deportiert. Aber die Franzosen tun es heute. Und zwar mit Rückendeckung des Staatspräsidenten.
> ...


Man beachte vorallem das fett hervorgehobene. Zu der Sache mit dem Armeechef: Armeechef warnt vor «Migrationsströmen» aus Griechenland / Schweiz / SF Tagesschau

Das erinnert mich aber gerade an den ehemaligen Chef der CIA, Hayden. Dieser wurde 2008 in der Mai-Ausgabe der Washington Post aus einer Studie über Migrationsbewegungen und Integrationsunwille in Europa desselben Jahres zitiert. Dort kündigt er regional begrenzte Bürgerkriege in Europa an, die Teile von Staaten unregierbar machen und ein Auseinanderbrechen der Europäischen Union in ihrer jetzigen Form nach sich ziehen würden ("Implosion"). Diese Zustände werden ab ungefähr 2020 erwartet. Als Staaten werden u.a. Deutschland, England, Frankreich und die Niederlande angeführt. Mögliche Regionen in Deutschland werden das Ruhrgebiet (vorallem Dortmund und Duisburg), Berlin, Hamburg und Stuttgart genannt. Die CIA erwartet, dass sich in diesen Räumen Integrationsunwillige muslimische Einwanderer "rechtsfreie ethnisch weitgehend homogene Räume" erkämpfen und diese zu gegebener Zeit auch gewaltsam verteidigen werden. Die Unruhen in Frankreich und den Niederlanden werden als Vorboten dieser Entwicklung verstanden. Die kontinuierlich anschwellenden Sozialstaaten werden nicht mehr in der Lage sein, diese Teile der Bevölkerung mittels Geld ruhig zu stellen. Die Studie weist ausserdem darauf hin, dass in einigen europäischen Staaten (z.B. Spanien) der Anteil der Inhaftierten mit muslimischem Hintergrund heute bereits rund 70% beträgt und das ein hoher Teil der Migranten Europa als schwach, degeneriert und dem Untergang geweiht wahrnimmt, als auch Gesetze und Normen nicht akzeptiert und dadurch ein erhebliches Unfriedens- und Gewaltpotenzial bestünde.

Der Artikel aus der Washington Post ist leider nicht online abrufbar. Die CIA-Studie, auf welche sich Hayden bei der zitierten Rede an der Kansas State University bezog, ebenfalls nicht. Es floss aber in das permanent aktualisierte "Project 2025" des National Intelligence Council ein. Hier wird immerhin kurz auf den gedruckte Artikel Bezug genommen.

Das war aber auch schonmal Thema in mehreren Artikeln von Daniel Pipes. U.a.: Europas spartanische Optionen :: Daniel Pipes


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. August 2010)

@ole88: Und gerade das müssen wir hier in Deutschland bekämpfen, dass man bei jeder kleinigkeit sofort als bösewicht angesehen wird. Wir müssen uns nicht mehr auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen, von niemandem! Wieso auch? Wir sind so ziemlich das fortschrittlichste und stärkste Land der Erde, da müssen wir nicht immer auf den "knien gehen". Aber mit den Lappen ala Merkel und Westerwelle wird das so schnell nichts mit einem neuen aufrechten Deutschland -.-


----------



## TheRammbock (30. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dadurch das du sagst das es Rassenunterschiede  gibt (die wenn nur äußerlich und eventuell auch in der Sprach zu finden  sind) und im selben Atemzug den Tiervergleich zu Rate ziehst ist das nix  anderes als die rassistische Unwahrheit die Herr Sarazin momentan  verbreitet.
> Wenn du dich sogut mit dem Grundgesetz der Bundesrepublik Deutschland  auskennst, solltest du wissen da dort (wenn mich nicht alles täuscht)  von Gleichheit gesprochen/geschrieben wird. Es kommt auch um das  "drumherum" an.
> Und nochwas: Ich bin keinesfalls links, ich bin eher politisch mittig.  Warum schließt du bei jedem der sich hier zu Wort meldet und nicht deine  Ansichten teilt das er links wär und nichts anderes kenne ? Das zeugt  doch von (wortwörtlicher *hust* (im Buch blätter))  Blauäugigkeit.



Ich habe beiläufig im Radio gehört das Herr Sarazin irgendwie gerade in aller Munde ist. Aber ich habe mcih bisher nicht darum bemüht zu ergründen, wieso weshalb und warum. Wenn es tatsächlich Deckungen gäbe, beruhen diese auf Zufall. 

Ich schreibe nicht zu allem und vor allem mit jedem, der nur seine Meinung wieder gibt, oder aber eben meint, politisch in der Mitte zu stehen. Das fällt nur auf, weil ich wohl hier viel mit Menschen zu tun habe, die auf dem linken Auge blind sind. Aber recht hast du ungeachtet dessen, das ich auch, mein Schubladendenken habe ...



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Aber genau das ist es! Du fühlst dich als wertvoller, besser oder was auch immer, aufgrund deiner Herkunft, für die du überhaupt nichts kannst oder geleistet hast. Niemand hat Einfluss auf seine Herkunft, niemand kann etwas dafür, in welchem Kulturkreis er geboren wird. Jemanden aufgrund dieser Tatsache zu benachteiligen _ist_ Rassismus in Reinform. Da kannst du noch so viel sagen, du wärst kein Rassist, wenn du so denkst wie du hier schreibst, bist du es, da gibts nix dran zu rütteln, auch wenn du den Begriff nicht magst.



Rassistisch, hmmm, Radikahl lasse ich mir ja noch gefallen. Aber  rassistisch ist jenseits jeder Norm. Und ich glaube ich bin noch ganz  normal 



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Warum sollst du besser für einen bestimmten Job geeignet sein, nur weil du Vorfahren von hier hast? Soll ein deutscher Hauptschüler einen studierten Inder ersetzen nur weil er deutsche Vorfahren hat? Das ist doch einfach nur lächerlich.



Ich weiß gerade nicht wirklich, ob du es nicht wahrhaben willst, oder ob du gerade wirklich nur versuchst, mich Mundtot zu machen. Denn das was du da gerade geschrieben hast, habe ich so nie geschrieben. Es ist doch eher lächlich, mir Worte in den Mund zu legen, oder? 



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Nur weil das Wort im Grundgesetz steht muss nicht gleich das ganze Grundgesetz rassistisch sein.
> Kannst du den Artikel zitieren in welchem das Wort "Rasse" fällt? Die Syntax ist von sehr grißer Bedeutung!



Auch hier unterstellst du mir wieder Meisterhaft, etwas, was ich nie geschrieben habe! Das Grundgesetz nutzt das Wort RASSE. Fertig!




a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Geschichten der "Exilregierung des deutschen Reiches"...eine Nazi-Organisation, die behauptet, die BRD wäre nicht der legitime Nachfolger des deutschen Reiches, und selbiges würde deshalb immernoch existieren.(Bitte selbst googlen wer sich dafür interessiert, Links sind hier sicher nicht gestattet) Die haben sogar eigene reichsdeutsche Pässe für sich eingeführt weil sie BRD nicht anerkennen! Sowas hat für mich nichts mehr mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun!
> 
> EDIT: Einen Wiki-Link füge ich mal noch bei, der ist ja sicher zur Information erlaubt:
> 
> Kommissarische Reichsregierung ? Wikipedia



Ohja, damit habe ich mich auch schon befasst, wurde auch auf Veranstaltungen eingeladen und habe mir tatsächlich eine angeschaut. Es war interessant, aber nicht mein Fall. Richtig ist, das es die brD in dieser jetzigen Form nicht mehr geben darf, da ja die Zeit des Waffenstillstandes vorbei ist. Die brD ist erloschen. Steht auch so im Grundgesetz ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Es gibt mehr Flüchtlinge als du denkst! Die nennt man auch Asylbewerber. Und die dürfen aufgrund unserer Gesetze nicht arbeiten (Arbeitserlaubnis, Arbeitsgenehmigung...so genau hab ich das nichtmehr im Kopf) Wie diese Gesetze bergündet werden kann ich jetz nicht sagen...ich denke aber mal zum Schutz der Arbeitsplätze.



Genau das ist der Fall. Die meisten Flüchtlinge würden verdammt gern arbeiten, denn im Gegensatz zu Arbeitslosen,... haben die auf kaum mehr Anspruch, als eine Ecke in einem schäbigen Heim und ein bißchen was zu essen, wärend es um sie herum ein Paradies gibt, in dem man z.T. Arbeiten nicht durchgeführt werden, weil niemand bereit ist, sie zu machen, obwohl besagte Flüchtlinge liebend gern dazu bereit wären.




TheRammbock schrieb:


> Das ist leider Gottes dein und der Trugschluß vieler vieler anderer. Ich muß kein Geheimnis drauß machen: Die NPD, aber ganz besonders die JN setzt mittlerweile auf Abiturienten und Studenten. Guck dir alleine Sachsen-Anhalt an, dort war ich eben tätig. Nichts alte Säcke, nichts mit Krieg, kaum etwas über Hitler. Ich weiß nicht, wo ihr euch eure Informationen immer herholt ... Das sind alles keine dummen Leute, die irgendwem nachlaufen, weil sie keine Zukunft haben, das sind keine Alkoholintoxierten Leichen, das sind keine Spinner, diese Leute wissen GANZ genau, was und warum sie es machen! Dein Bild von den Kraken, den Springerstiefeln, den Stammtischen sind Dinge, die vor 10 Jahren noch so wahren. Heute VEREINZELT auch, aber eher die Seltenheit!



Ich geb zu, dass ich keinen repräsentativen Überblick habe - hier im Viertel sind eher Glatzen denn Scheitel zu sehen, auf Demos genauso. Das, was etwas zivilisierter Auftritt, erschien mir bislang auch oft deutlich älter.



> Nur das WIR BEIDE nicht aneinander vorbei reden: WAS willst du mir damit durch die Blume mitteilen?



Ich will dir damit sagen, dass man bei Beziehung von Randposition hier auch ziemlich angepöbelt werden kann, was wohl die schlechtere Alternative zum ignorieren wäre.



> 'Die jetzige Situation aus heterogen zu bezeichnen ist mir zu schwach! Wenn es schon in einem, zum Verhältnis, kleinem Kreise nicht klappt, wie sollt man diese denn Weltweit initiieren?



Ich habe nicht vor, irgendwelche Vorschläge zur Etablierung einer Weltwährung zu machen. Ich habe nur -auf deine Frage hin- die Punkte genannt, die zum Zeitpunkt der Euroeinführung klar gegen eine Währungsunion sprachen.




> Antworte mir doch einfach auf meine Frage!



Ich werde dir nicht auf eine Frage zu Schafen und Pferden antworten, denn hier geht es um die NPD. also Esel?
Wenn du deine Frage in irgend einen Bezug zur NPD setzen willst, dann tue es bitte - ich frage nicht umsonst nach, was du mit deinen Zeilen ausdrücken möchtest. Wenn du die Interpretation mir überlässt, dann hast du derzeit die Wahl zwischen diesen zwei Sichtweisen:
- einen Punkt wegen Offtopic-Spam
- 3-5 Punkte wegen Verbreitung rassistischer Parolen

Ich tendiere klar zu letzterem.



> Stimmt. Es haben sich einige Namenhafte für die Wahrheit ausgesprochen und diese wurden von den Medien Mundtot gemacht. Nette Demokratie in der wir leben ...



"Die Wahrheit"
hört hört.





TheRammbock schrieb:


> Bist du ein echter Chinese, wenn du einen chinesischen Pass hättest?



Laut geltendem Recht: Ja.
Wenn du hier irgendwelche anderen Definitionen als die gesetzlichen anwenden möchtest, dann solltest du sie darlegen. Wenn niemand weiß, was deine Wortwahl meint, dann sind deine Beiträge sinnloser Spam. Wenn du der Auffassung bist, dass man sich das selber denken kann, dann -s.o.- behalte ich mir vor, entsprechende Konsequenzen aus dem zu ziehen, was mir der einzig schlüssige Inhalt zu sein scheint.




TheRammbock schrieb:


> Es gibt RASSENUNTERSCHIEDE! Ich will dir nicht meine Meinung aufdrängen, wie du es gerade mit mir versuchst. Und ich versuche nicht, sondern es ist FAKT (siehe Grundgesetz),



Ich bin sicher, du kannst mir viel Sucherei ersparen und angeben, wo im GG sowas steht?



> das Menschen verschiedener Untergruppen angehören, das kannst du NICHT wegreden, zumindest nicht bei mir.



Ich kann aber von dir verlangen, dass du defnierst, von was für Untergruppen du sprichst und durch welche Unterschiede sie sich auszeichnen.




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> also im THema Ausbildung und Beruf sollte es selbstverständlich sein, wenn sich 2 gleich gute bewerber, der eine Deutscher herkunft, der andere mit immigrantenhintergrund, der deutsche genommen wird. Würde ich auf jeden fall so machen wenn ich arbeitgeber wäre  Denn ein Bürger im eigenen Land darf und soll schon noch mehr zählen als ein Immigrant! So viel "Nationalismus" darf schon noch sein



"Ein Bürger im eigenen Land" sind beide.
Wenn du darüber hinaus irgendwelche völkischen/rassistischen Ansichten zu "Blutlinien"&Co vertreten willst, drücke dich deutlich aus. Und vorsichtig...




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @ole88: Und gerade das müssen wir hier in Deutschland bekämpfen, dass man bei jeder kleinigkeit sofort als bösewicht angesehen wird. Wir müssen uns nicht mehr auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen, von niemandem! Wieso auch? Wir sind so ziemlich das fortschrittlichste und stärkste Land der Erde, da müssen wir nicht immer auf den "knien gehen". Aber mit den Lappen ala Merkel und Westerwelle wird das so schnell nichts mit einem neuen aufrechten Deutschland -.-



Wer seit eigentlich "ihr"?


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. August 2010)

"Wir" sind leute die deutsche Wurzeln haben, und deren vorgänger generationen in Deutschland lebten und leben 
Aber siehste, schon soll ich mich wieder "vorsichtig" ausdrücken, hier darf man also auch nicht seinen gesunden Nationalstolz offen zeigen. Kommt mir alles n stück weit wie in der DDR vor, ich dachte die gibts nicht mehr


----------



## ole88 (30. August 2010)

ich bin ein mensch der in deutschland lebt und die schnauze voll davon hat bei mc fress eine dame zu haben am mc drive die fast kein wort deutsch kann und das seit 5jahren, ich hab die schnauze voll im supermakrt zu stehen und vor mir steht ne türiksche familie und ich versteh kein wort weil se türkisch reden, sollte ich nach frankreich ziehen lern ich französich zieh ich nach italien sprech ich italienisch und nich andersrum


----------



## TheNik (30. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> "Wir" sind leute die deutsche Wurzeln haben, und deren vorgänger generationen in Deutschland lebten und leben
> Aber siehste, schon soll ich mich wieder "vorsichtig" ausdrücken, hier darf man also auch nicht seinen gesunden Nationalstolz offen zeigen. Kommt mir alles n stück weit wie in der DDR vor, ich dachte die gibts nicht mehr


Eine kleine gesunde Portion Patriotismus schadet nie. Ich hab auch dann ne Deutschlandflagge in meinem Zimmer hängen, wenn keine Fußball WM ist.
Ich bin nicht stolz darauf, in Deutschland geboren zu sein, das hat die Natur bestimmt, dafür kann ich nun wirklich nichts. Aber ich bin stolz darauf, wie sich dieses Land, vor Allem in den letzten 60 Jahren, durch Höhen und Tiefen entwickelt hat, und dass ich auch schon meinen Teil dazu beitragen durfte.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. August 2010)

ich bin einfach auf die deutsche Kultur, besser gesagt was davon noch übrig geblieben ist nach über 60 Jahren multi-kulturisierung, stolz, und ich will dass diese erhalten bleibt, und diejenigen, die hier herziehen, haben sich gefälligst an diese Kultur anzupassen. Das ist das mindeste was wir verlangen können von Einwanderern!


----------



## TheNik (30. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich bin einfach auf die deutsche Kultur, besser gesagt was davon noch übrig geblieben ist nach über 60 Jahren multi-kulturisierung, stolz, und ich will dass diese erhalten bleibt, und diejenigen, die hier herziehen, haben sich gefälligst an diese Kultur anzupassen. Das ist das mindeste was wir verlangen können von Einwanderern!


Ich denke Multikulturisierung ist nicht nur negativ.
Aber Integration gehört zur Einwanderung dazu, zur Integration muss jeder bereit sein, der hier leben will. Deswegen bin ich auch dagegen, dass beispielsweise die Moscheen in den Großstädten mit Lautsprechern (siehe zB. Ankara) ausgestattet werden und 5x am Tag "Allah ist der einzige Wahre" auf arabisch rumgesungen wird. (Etwas krasse Situation, aber soweit sind wir wirklich schon hier, dass man sich dann anhören muss, wie intolerant man doch ist)


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. August 2010)

die ersten schritte die  Deutschland machen sollte wären das Burkaverbot und das MOscheenverbot. Viele andere Länder kriegen das hin ohne geschiss. DOch, was ein wunder, unsere Lappen bekommen es mal wieder nicht auf die Reihe. Die kassieren nur weiter schön unser geld ab, ohne dafür etwas zu leisten...


----------



## Icejester (30. August 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> [...] ich hab die schnauze voll im supermakrt zu stehen und vor mir steht ne türiksche familie und ich versteh kein wort weil se türkisch reden, sollte ich nach frankreich ziehen lern ich französich zieh ich nach italien sprech ich italienisch und nich andersrum



Schon, aber wenn Du mit Deiner Familie im Ausland bist, wirst Du Dich mit Deinen Verwandten im privaten Gespräch doch auch nicht plötzlich auf der amtlichen Landessprache unterhalten, oder? Also ich spreche mit Freunden / Verwandten / anderen Deutschen im Ausland auch immer deutsch und mache mir wirklich wenig Gedanken darüber, ob das irgendeinen Franzosen oder so jetzt stören könnte. Schlimm ist es, wenn die Leute auch nach Jahren im Land noch nicht halbwegs anständig die Landessprache beherrschen, um sich mit den Einheimischen zu verständigen, aber irgendwo muß man die Kirche doch auch mal im Dorf lassen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. August 2010)

@icejester: es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Ausländern die hier zu urlaub sind, und eine die hier ihren festen wohnsitz haben. Bei urlaubern verlange ich natürlich nicht dass sie Deutsch können, Englisch sollte jedoch hier schon drin sein . Aber wer hier WOHNT, der muss sich auch an unsere kultur, also auch unsere sprache anpassen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. August 2010)

> die ersten schritte die Deutschland machen sollte wären das Burkaverbot und das MOscheenverbot.


Was das Burkaverbot angeht, bin ich deiner Meinung. Es gibt in Deutschland ein Vermummungsgesetz, die Burka geht gegen dieses Gesetz. Also gleiches Recht für alle. Entweder soll es mir als Atheist erlaubt sein, mich zu vermummen, oder die Burkas gehören verboten.
Ein Moscheenverbot finde ich dagegen völlig übertrieben. Jeder hat das Recht seinen Glauben auszuleben und dafür braucht er in den größten Religionen nunmal auch ein Gotteshaus. Und eine Moschee ist im Allgemeinen keine Brutstätte des Terrors oder der Marktplatz von Hasspredigern. Eine Moschee ist genauso ein Haus Gottes wie eine Kirche oder Synagoge, und von einer Moschee geht nicht mehr oder weniger Gefahr aus. 
Diese Meinungsmache gegen den Islam wie sie seit dem 11.09.2001 in allen Medien betrieben wird finde ich unerträglich. Nein, es gibt nicht nur militante Moslems, es gibt genauso auch militante Juden und Christen.
Vielleicht ist ja dem Einen oder Anderen "Das Herz von Jenin" bekannt. Ganz grob...ein palästinensischer Vater, dessen Sohn von israelischen Soldaten erschossen wurde spendete die Organe seines getöteten Sohnes an israelische Kinder. Wie passt das denn zum Bild des ultimativ bösen Moslems welches seit 9/11 überall verbreitet wird? Nur werden solche Dinge nicht bei RTL Aktuell oder in der Bild publik gemacht.
Das hat nun zwar nicht viel mit dem Thema NPD zu tun. Aber ich finde es schon sehr beängstigend, dass Angst, Abneigung und sogar Hass gegen den Islam mittlerweile relativ gesellschaftsfähig geworden sind, und das hat etwas mit der Grundhaltung zu tun, die die NPD vertritt, die Angst vor dem "Anderen", dem "Fremden".
Heute ist es nichtmehr die jüdische Weltverschwörung, die den Untergang Deutschlands herbeibringen wird, sondern der überall lodernde islamistische Terror. Eine sehr bedenkliche Entwicklung in der Meinungsbildung, wie ich finde.



> Aber wer hier WOHNT, der muss sich auch an unsere kultur, also auch unsere sprache anpassen.



An die Sprache anpassen: Ja, zumindest soweit, dass er fähig ist mit den Menschen hier zu kommunizieren. Muss er deswegen in seinem Verwandten- oder Freundeskreis ständig die Nicht-Muttersprache sprechen? Nein!
An unsere Kultur anpassen: Nein, warum auch? Ich kann doch einen Moslem nicht dazu zwingen Grillabende mit Schweinefleisch zu veranstalten und Sandalen über Tennissocken anzuziehen. Jeder sollte das Recht haben seine Kultur auszuüben. Wenn du das den Menschen nimmst, nimmst du ihnen die Freiheit. Da ist die Unterdrückung andersdenkender nurnoch ein ganz kleiner Schritt weiter.


----------



## ole88 (30. August 2010)

red ich von urlaub? man man man

ich rede davon wenn se bereits über n jahr hier leben nichts weiter

bullshit glaube, religion ist das schlimmste was es gibt, wegen religionen wurden und werden kriege geführt, also bin ich auch für ein minarett verbot


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. August 2010)

hab ich was anderes gesagt?


----------



## TheRammbock (30. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich geb zu, dass ich keinen repräsentativen Überblick habe - hier im Viertel sind eher Glatzen denn Scheitel zu sehen, auf Demos genauso. Das, was etwas zivilisierter Auftritt, erschien mir bislang auch oft deutlich älter.



Die Glatzen (ich würde mich schämen so rumzulaufen. Das war und ist nicht im Sinne meines Ur- Großvaters. Aber das Bild hin von der prügelnden Masse hin zum interlektuellen ist schon in der Abschlußphase.[/QUOTE]



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich will dir damit sagen, dass man bei Beziehung von Randposition hier auch ziemlich angepöbelt werden kann, was wohl die schlechtere Alternative zum ignorieren wäre.



Ahhh, ok, jetzt hab auch ich es verstanden  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich werde dir nicht auf eine Frage zu Schafen und Pferden antworten, denn hier geht es um die NPD. also Esel?
> Wenn du deine Frage in irgend einen Bezug zur NPD setzen willst, dann tue es bitte - ich frage nicht umsonst nach, was du mit deinen Zeilen ausdrücken möchtest. Wenn du die Interpretation mir überlässt, dann hast du derzeit die Wahl zwischen diesen zwei Sichtweisen:
> - einen Punkt wegen Offtopic-Spam
> - 3-5 Punkte wegen Verbreitung rassistischer Parolen



Da war kein Freiraum für Interpretationen. Das möchte ich mal festhalten. 

Edit: Dann gehen wir mal viel weiter zurück und schauen mal, was sich hier wirklich noch um die NPD handelt 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich tendiere klar zu letzterem.



Tue was du tun mußt. Aber dir sollte klar sein, das man mich damit nicht zum schweigen bringen kann. Im Gegenteil, es würde nur die Intoleranz und die Engstirnigkeit von dir untersreichen   




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Laut geltendem Recht: Ja.
> Wenn du hier irgendwelche anderen Definitionen als die gesetzlichen anwenden möchtest, dann solltest du sie darlegen. Wenn niemand weiß, was deine Wortwahl meint, dann sind deine Beiträge sinnloser Spam. Wenn du der Auffassung bist, dass man sich das selber denken kann, dann -s.o.- behalte ich mir vor, entsprechende Konsequenzen aus dem zu ziehen, was mir der einzig schlüssige Inhalt zu sein scheint.



Ich meine ehtnisch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher, du kannst mir viel Sucherei ersparen und angeben, wo im GG sowas steht?



Die Trägkeit unterstützen? In diesem Fall gerne: Grundgesetz Artikel 3



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich kann aber von dir verlangen, dass du defnierst, von was für Untergruppen du sprichst und durch welche Unterschiede sie sich auszeichnen.



Ein ***** (dann schreiben wir eben Farbiger) ist nicht wie ich. Er hat eine andere Haarfarbe, eine andere Hautfarbe, andere kulturelle Werte, Lebensvorstellungen, moralie Positionen usw. usw.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ...  und diejenigen, die hier herziehen, haben sich gefälligst an diese  Kultur anzupassen. Das ist das mindeste was wir verlangen können von  Einwanderern!



Jaein. Sie haben sich an die hier geltenden Regeln zu halten. Ihre Kultur sollen sie behalten. Eine eventuell später bestehende Rückführung wäre so wesentlich einfacher für diese Menschen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. August 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Eine eventuell später bestehende Rückführung wäre so wesentlich einfacher für diese Menschen.


und du glaubst auch noch an den osterhase wa?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. August 2010)

> Eine eventuell später bestehende Rückführung wäre so wesentlich einfacher für diese Menschen.



Redest du grade von Deportation?


----------



## TheRammbock (30. August 2010)

Ich sage nicht, das sie hier Moscheen bauen sollen. Sondern lediglich, das sie unsere Kultur nicht annehmen sollen/müßen/brauchen. Sie sollen weiter Allah in ihrer Stube anbeten, diese Freiheit lasse ich ihnen. 

Oder meinst du das die brD nicht rückführen wird? Dann gebe ich dir recht. Unter der brd wird das nciht passieren.



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Redest du grade von Deportation?



RÜCKFÜHRUNG! Steht doch ganz klar geschrieben. 

Ich finde es herrlich wie manche hier meinen, sie können mir Worte in den Mund legen


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. August 2010)

Man das ist doch erbärmlich, ich glaube es regiert hier nicht mehr schwarz-Gelb, sondern die SED! An sarrazin sieht man, dass unser Staat so links ist wie noch nie


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. August 2010)

Und wie soll diese Rückführung aussehen?
Warum sollten Menschen, die hier in zweiter oder dritter Generation leben freiwillig in ein ihnen fremdes Land abwandern, nur weil sie eine andere ethnische Vorgeschichte haben?

Wenn du sie dazu zwingst ist es nichts anderes als Deportation! Rückführung ist dafür nur ein euphemismus.

Ich finde es herrlich (im negativen Sinne) wie du versuchst, die Leute mit euphemistischen Begriffen zu beschwichtigen.



> diese Freiheit lasse ich ihnen.


wie edel von dir. Möchtest du auch Christen dazu zwingen, ihren Glauben nur in ihren eigenen vier Wänden zu leben? Bist du für ein Kirchenverbot?


----------



## TheNik (30. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Man das ist doch erbärmlich, ich glaube es regiert hier nicht mehr schwarz-Gelb, sondern die SED! An sarrazin sieht man, dass unser Staat so links ist wie noch nie


Der Fall Sarrazin hat finde ich mal wieder entlarvt, dass die Gesellschaft einem derartig oft das Maul verbietet und verbietet frei zu sagen, wie man denkt

Das mit SED ist verdammt übertrieben, aber es ist sicher so, dass das ursprüngliche Erfolgsrezept (ich behaupte das mal einfach so) unter Kohl diesmal nicht zieht. sieh dir mal die Streithahnenkämpfe von Westerwelle und Seehofer an.
ByTheWay, es gibt kein Land das "brd" oder so heißt. Es gab eine DDR, in der wurde der Begriff gebraucht, aber unser heutiger Staat heißt Bundesrepublik Deutschland, abgekürzt Bundesrepublik oder Deutschland (mein Gott, das kriegt sogar dieser Scheinheilige Gysi mittlerweile hin  )
Sorry für die Besserwisserei aber das "BRD" stört mich immer, weil es auch vor Allem von Linksextremisten genutzt wird.


----------



## Wendigo (30. August 2010)

Es gibt auch Gruppen die in zweiter oder dritter Generation hier leben, aber dennoch keinen Bezug zu diesem Land hier haben. Vielleicht meint er diese.

Was hat das dann mit Deportation zu tun? Ich würde das dann eher Rückführung nennen.


----------



## TheRammbock (30. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Und wie soll diese Rückführung aussehen? Warum sollten Menschen, die hier in zweiter oder dritter Generation leben freiwillig in ein ihnen fremdes Land abwandern, nur weil sie eine andere ethnische Vorgeschichte haben?



Nein, sie sollen Rückgeführt werden, wenn sie sich hier nicht im gesetzlichen Rahmen verhalten! 



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Wenn du sie dazu zwingst ist es nichts anderes als Deportation! Rückführung ist dafür nur ein euphemismus.



Ich finde es herrlich (im negativen Sinne) wie du versuchst, die Leute mit euphemistischen Begriffen zu beschwichtigen.[/QUOTE]

Diese kleinen aber feines Worte sind es, die den Unterschied machen. Ich beschönige nicht!

PS: Ich finde es traurig, wie Menschen versuchen, sich mit Fremdworten und kennen deren Bedeutung vervor tuen und nicht anständig deutsch Reden können oder wollen und lieber Fremdworte nutzen. 



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> wie edel von dir. Möchtest du auch Christen dazu zwingen, ihren Glauben nur in ihren eigenen vier Wänden zu leben? Bist du für ein Kirchenverbot?



Ich weiß, in deinen Augen bin ich lächerlich und sonst was. Aber das nun in meinen Augen auch


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. August 2010)

> Nein, sie sollen Rückgeführt werden, wenn sie sich hier nicht im gesetzlichen Rahmen verhalten!



Für sowas gibt es Abschiebung...und die wird auch schon lange angewandt. Da du aber



> Oder meinst du das die brD nicht rückführen wird? Dann gebe ich dir recht. Unter der brd wird das nciht passieren.



geschrieben hast, also angezweifelt hast, das in Deutschland abgeschoben wird, ging ich davon aus, dass du jeden Immigranten "rückführen" willst...und das ist nunmal Deportation, ob das mit Zügen oder Flugzeugen geschieht ist völlig irrelevant.



> PS: Ich finde es traurig, wie Menschen versuchen, sich mit Fremdworten und kennen deren Bedeutung vervor tuen und nicht anständig deutsch Reden können oder wollen und lieber Fremdworte nutzen.



Wenn du mir auf dieser Ebene kommst...du kannst es anscheinend auch nicht...siehe genau den Satz, auf den ich dir gerade antworte.



> Ich weiß, in deinen Augen bin ich lächerlich und sonst was. Aber das nun in meinen Augen auch



Nein, lächerlich bist du in meinen Augen nicht. Nur einige deiner Ansichten schockieren mich etwas...lächerlich ist an diesem Thema überhaupt nichts.


----------



## ProNoob (31. August 2010)

ich hab mal ihr Parteiprogramm durchgelesen als letztens wahl war... des war ja grauenhaft zulesen
die haben zwar alles beschönigt und im üblichen beamten deutsch verfasst aba wenn man bisschen zwischen die zeilen ließt dann geben die da drin rassenhass und derartiges offen zu...also das is doch zu viel... das man mehr für die nation tun will für die familien und sich für arbeit für die menschen einsetzt woran ja auch damals hitler erfolg hatte mag ja schön und gut sein aba ins parteiprogramm die rassenhass geschichte reinbringen das is dann doch stark übers ziel hinausgeschossen...gerade das sie viel für die gessellschaft tun wollen in der heutigen zeit wo solches denken stark von nöten ist, macht sie ein wenig glaubwürdig so das man leicht vergisst für wenn oda was die partei eig steht oda gestanden hatt...muss jeder selbst wissen ob er in diese falle tappt oda nicht


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. August 2010)

> das man mehr für die nation tun will für die familien und sich für arbeit für die menschen einsetzt woran ja auch damals hitler erfolg hatte mag ja schön und gut sein



man sollte aber nicht vergessen, zu welchem Preis er darin Erfolg hatte...


----------



## Bruce112 (31. August 2010)

wie man sieht sind 25 leute NPD  richtung .


wenn NPD zum regieren kommen würde dann würde es 3 Weltkrieg geben 

aus Fehler sollte man eigentlich was lernen ,

Ja alles klar die Türken sind für alles verantwortlich  

und den Wirtschaftkrise hab ich verursacht  ,

vieleicht flüstert das jemand ins Sarrazin Ohr  ,

damit der werbung für sein Buch macht der Arsch mit Ohren


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. August 2010)

> wenn NPD zum regieren kommen würde dann würde es 3 Weltkrieg geben



Dafür bedarf es nicht mal der NPD, Situationen aus denen sich ein WK entwickeln könnte gibt es heute schon genug auf der Welt!


----------



## TheRammbock (31. August 2010)

Richtig Connnervos, wenn ich mal bedenke, das der dritte Weltkrieg ja schon öfter ins Haus stand, alleine in den LETZEN 20 Jahren, Wahnsinn, absoluter Wahnsinn was da her kommt ...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. August 2010)

Wann gab es denn in den letzten zwanzig Jahren die unmittelbare Gefahr eines dritten Weltkrieges? 

Nur weil ein hinterwäldlerischer Kim Jong Ill mit seinen Atomrakten winkt gibt es nicht gleich einen dritten Weltkrieg... 3. Weltkrieg ist nicht gleich Atomkrieg. China und Russland würden wohl kaum gegen die westliche Welt in den Krieg ziehen wenn der Kim mal auf den roten Knopf drückt.
Meiner Meinung nach ist seit dem Ende des kalten Krieges die Gefahr eines 3. WK ziemlich verblasst. Heutzutage gibt es regionale Bürgerkriege, Terrorismus und so ein Zeug...aber das sind keine Auseinandersetzungen die auf einen Weltkrieg hinaus laufen.


----------



## Wendigo (31. August 2010)

Für mich wäre ein Weltkrieg schon ein Atomkrieg. Wenn wir den AAuslöser und bla mal weglassen. Heute hat doch fast jede Bananenrepublik mit einem Irren im Chefsessel eine Atombombe oder kann sich jederzeit eine auftreiben.

Israel ist auch eine inoffizielle Atommacht. Wenns zum WW 3 kommt, dann werden die sich ganz sicher verteidigen müssen, wenn man so umzingelt liegt.


----------



## Shi (31. August 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ein ***** (dann schreiben wir eben Farbiger) ist nicht wie ich. Er hat eine andere Haarfarbe, eine andere Hautfarbe, *andere kulturelle Werte, Lebensvorstellungen, moralie Positionen usw. usw.
> *



Aha, erst mal pauschalisieren oder? Wieviele Farbige kennst du überhaupt näher?
Du kannst doch nicht pauschal sagen dass alle Farbigen, egal aus welchem Land sie kommen, anders denken, andere Musik hören oder ihre Religion praktizieren  als du? Du bist ein Rassist und ich verachte dich


----------



## Madz (31. August 2010)

Kulturelle Unterschiede und Denkweisen gehen umso weiter auseinander, desto mehr wir uns auf von Deutschland entfernen. Damit hat Rammbock schon recht. 
Ein Afrikaner hat wahrscheinlich andere Wertvorstellungen als ein Japaner aus Tokio oder eben ein Deutscher aus dem tiefsten Oberbayern.  Insofern ist ein Afrikaner nicht mit mir zu vergleichen.  Kein Mensch gleicht dem anderen und das meine ich jetzt völlig frei von jedweder positiven oder negativen Wertung.
Ehrlich, mich kotzt diese Gleichmacherei an. Wir sind alle Menschen, aber alle unterschiedlich.

Achja, es ist übrigens der übertriebenen politischen Korrektheit geschuldet, dass man heute nicht mehr ***** sagen darf. Bis vor 20-30 Jahren war das die völlig normale und ebenso wertfreie Bezeichnung für einen Schwarzen.  Nichts anderes bedeutet ***** etyhmologisch gesehen. Das ursprünglich lateinische wort "niger" heisst nämlich schwarz.


----------



## ole88 (31. August 2010)

warum is das alles zensiert was du schreibst?
haben wir nichne freie meinungsäuserung?
und das beste ist das wie du sagtest das wort niger eben korrekt das heißt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. August 2010)

mal aus Wiki zitiert:



> Nig*er (im afroamerikanischen Englisch auch Nigga, Niggar, Niggah oder Nigguh)[1]; in Südstaaten-Aussprache (Southern pronunciation) auch Niggra, Nigra und Nighe[2]) ist eine rassistisch denotierte  und äußerst abwertende Bezeichnung für Menschen dunkler Hautfarbe. Sie dient dazu, eine soziale Degradierung vorzunehmen und ein hierarchisches Verhältnis auszudrücken.
> 
> Der Ausdruck entwickelte sich in den USA, als dort schwarze, aus Afrika verschleppte Menschen Sklavenarbeit verrichten mussten, aus dem spanischen Wort negro („schwarz“, vom lat. niger mit der gleichen Bedeutung) über engl. negro oder ***** zu negar und schließlich nig*er. Wahrscheinlich spielte auch das französische Wort nègre (ebenfalls: „schwarz“, von lat. niger) bei der Entwicklung eine Rolle.
> 
> Das Wort war in den USA die Bezeichnung der Weißen für ihre schwarzen Sklaven. Ebenso belegt ist die Verwendung durch die britischen Kolonialherren in ihren indischen und sonstigen Kolonien.


Der Begriff hat also eine klare rassistische Bedeutung und war auch vor 20 oder 30 Jahren keinesfalls die übliche, nichtrassistische Beschreibung für Farbige. Gleiches gilt für "Schlitzaugen", "Spaghettifresser" und ähnliche Ausdrücke.


----------



## TheRammbock (31. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Wann gab es denn in den letzten zwanzig Jahren die unmittelbare Gefahr eines dritten Weltkrieges?
> 
> Nur weil ein hinterwäldlerischer Kim Jong Ill mit seinen Atomrakten winkt gibt es nicht gleich einen dritten Weltkrieg... 3. Weltkrieg ist nicht gleich Atomkrieg. China und Russland würden wohl kaum gegen die westliche Welt in den Krieg ziehen wenn der Kim mal auf den roten Knopf drückt.
> Meiner Meinung nach ist seit dem Ende des kalten Krieges die Gefahr eines 3. WK ziemlich verblasst. Heutzutage gibt es regionale Bürgerkriege, Terrorismus und so ein Zeug...aber das sind keine Auseinandersetzungen die auf einen Weltkrieg hinaus laufen.



Aha ... Was ist denn mit dem Golfkrieg?



Shi schrieb:


> Aha, erst mal pauschalisieren oder? Wieviele Farbige kennst du überhaupt näher?
> Du kannst doch nicht pauschal sagen dass alle Farbigen, egal aus welchem Land sie kommen, anders denken, andere Musik hören oder ihre Religion praktizieren als du?



Näher? Mein lieber Freund  Ich war schon mehrmals für längere Zeit in Südafrika, da hast du noch in die Windeln geschissen. Der beste Freund meinens Großvaters hat etwa 100 KM östlich von Johannesburg eine Farm. Dort sind viele Schwarze vertreten.

Ich kann devinitiv sagen, das ein Negger andere Vorstellungen in seinem Land hat. Da gibt es nichts dran zu rütteln 



Shi schrieb:


> Du bist ein Rassist und ich verachte dich



Mit diesem Satz allerdings hast du dich gerade selbst ins Aus geschossen ...

Würde ich das nicht selbst verkraften und Verantworten können, so wäre das eine persönliche Beleidigung. Erbärmlich ...



Madz schrieb:


> Kulturelle Unterschiede und Denkweisen gehen umso weiter auseinander, desto mehr wir uns auf von Deutschland entfernen. Damit hat Rammbock schon recht.
> Ein Afrikaner hat wahrscheinlich andere Wertvorstellungen als ein Japaner aus Tokio oder eben ein Deutscher aus dem tiefsten Oberbayern. Insofern ist ein Afrikaner nicht mit mir zu vergleichen. Kein Mensch gleicht dem anderen und das meine ich jetzt völlig frei von jedweder positiven oder negativen Wertung.
> Ehrlich, mich kotzt diese Gleichmacherei an. Wir sind alle Menschen, aber alle unterschiedlich.
> 
> Achja, es ist übrigens der übertriebenen politischen Korrektheit geschuldet, dass man heute nicht mehr ***** sagen darf. Bis vor 20-30 Jahren war das die völlig normale und ebenso wertfreie Bezeichnung für einen Schwarzen. Nichts anderes bedeutet ***** etyhmologisch gesehen. Das ursprünglich lateinische wort "niger" heisst nämlich schwarz.



Das verstehen viele aber nicht. Sie prusten gleich los, weil die Indoktrienierung bei ihnen wunderbar funktioniert hat. Was eigentlich sehr schade ist. Denn anhand von Shi sehe ich ja, das meine Vorurteile gegen linke eben doch wahr sind. Mir ist das mit ***** nicht neu, aber viele wollen auch das nicht wahrhaben. Für sie ist und bleibt es ein "Schimpfwort".

Deine und meine Worte werden fünf Beiträge weiter leider schon wieder vergessen sein ...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. August 2010)

> Aha ... Was ist denn mit dem Golfkrieg?



Wo hatte der denn jemals die Gefahr zum Weltkrieg zu eskalieren? Ganz gleich ob du den ersten, zweiten oder dritten Golfkrieg meinst...das waren immer nur regionale Konflikte mit absolut keiner Gefahr einer weltweiten Ausbreitung.



> Für sie ist und bleibt es ein "Schimpfwort".



Ist es auch noch immer und wird es auch immer bleiben, da können sich du und deine braunen Freunde auf den Kopf stellen und mit den Füßen Fliegen fangen...
du kannst ja mal durch die Bronx laufen und dort die Leute so ansprechen...die finden dich dann bestimmt alle super toll. Aber die sind natürlich auch alle nur von der bösen Geschichtsschreibung indoktriniert.
Den Holocaust leugnest du nich auch noch zufällig? Oder war das nur die von dir beschriebene Rückführung (ins Jenseits?)?


----------



## TheRammbock (31. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Wo hatte der denn jemals die Gefahr zum Weltkrieg zu eskalieren? Ganz gleich ob du den ersten, zweiten oder dritten Golfkrieg meinst...das waren immer nur regionale Konflikte mit absolut keiner Gefahr einer weltweiten Ausbreitung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muhahahaha, wenn sie nichts mehr zu argumentieren haben, dann wird es, wie immer, persönlich


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. August 2010)

Achja? Inwiefern bin ich denn persönlich (beleidigend) geworden? Das ich dir persönliche Fragen stelle lässt sich in einer Diskussion mit einem menschlichen Wesen nicht vermeiden.
Oder worauf willst du damit hinaus?
Und wenn ich mich recht entsinne hast du selbst bereits die Keule der Persönlichkeit geschwungen...



> Ich weiß, in deinen Augen bin ich lächerlich und sonst was. Aber das nun in meinen Augen auch



Da müssen dir dann wohl anscheinend die Argumente ausgegangen sein? Zumindest deiner Logik nach....
Meinen (nicht persönlich beleidigenden) Fragen bist du im übrigen (mehr oder weniger) geschickt ausgewichen...


----------



## nfsgame (31. August 2010)

Wo war AFI denn in seinem vorherigen Post beleidigend beziehungsweise persönlich ?


----------



## Wendigo (31. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Ist es auch noch immer und wird es auch immer bleiben, da können sich du und deine braunen Freunde auf den Kopf stellen und mit den Füßen Fliegen fangen...



Er meint wohl die Stelle. So würde ich das interpretieren.


----------



## TheRammbock (31. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Ist es auch noch immer und wird es auch immer bleiben, da können sich du  und deine braunen Freunde auf den Kopf stellen und mit den Füßen  Fliegen fangen...
> 
> 
> Den Holocaust leugnest du nich auch noch zufällig? Oder war das nur die von dir beschriebene Rückführung (ins Jenseits?)?



Mal die Hand aufs Herz, das sieht für mich nach Unterstellung und nicht nach Nachfragen aus, da retten dich auch die Fragezeichen nicht mehr.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. August 2010)

> Mal die Hand aufs Herz, das sieht für mich nach Unterstellung und nicht nach Nachfragen aus, da retten dich auch die Fragezeichen nicht mehr.



Ob ich dir irgendwas unterstelle oder nicht ist doch garnicht von Belang...du hast deine Meinung über mich, und ich hab meine über dich. Ungeachtet dessen, kann ich mit dir eine vernünftige, sachliche und vor allem respektvolle Diskussion führen.
Und in dieser Diskussion habe ich dir die Frage gestellt ob du auch den Holocaust leugnest bzw. was du über dieses Thema denkst.


----------



## TheRammbock (31. August 2010)

Natürlich ist es von Belang ob du mir etwas unstellst. Es kann nicht sein, das jemand ins blaue rein rät und dann rumheult, wenn es nicht so ist. 

Eindeutige Frage an dich: Woher weißt du ob ich braune Freunde habe? Weiter: Was sind eigentlich braune Freunde?

Nun zu deinen Fragen. Es ist strafbar den Holocaust öffentlich zu leugnen. Frage zwei schließt die Antwort der ersten Frage ein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. August 2010)

Unterhaltungen über das persönliche Umfeld, Freunde, etc. bitte per PM austragen. Das hat nun wirklich nichts mit der NPD oder ihren Ansichten (bzw. denen ehemaliger Mitglieder) zu tun.




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> "Wir" sind leute die deutsche Wurzeln haben, und deren vorgänger generationen in Deutschland lebten und leben



Man kann auch auf weitere Begriffe ausweichen, wenn man keine klare Antwort hat... Aber bitte:
Was sind "deutsche Wurzeln"?
Wieviele Generationen? Wie lange?

Imho hat z.B. ein deutscher Sohn italienischer Gastarbeiter "deutsche Wurzeln" (er ist in Deutschland gebohren) und seine Eltern leben in Deutschland und haben in Deutschland gelebt. Ich vermute aber mal, dass du eine von 12937123 anderen Interpretationen dieser Begriffe teilst.



> Aber siehste, schon soll ich mich wieder "vorsichtig" ausdrücken, hier darf man also auch nicht seinen gesunden Nationalstolz offen zeigen.



Was man hier darf und nicht steht in den Forenregeln bzw. in darin verwiesenen Dokumenten (z.B. deutsche Gesetzbücher). Wenn dir das nicht gefällt: Es hindert dich niemand daran, dir ein anderes Forum zu suchen.




a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Was das Burkaverbot angeht, bin ich deiner Meinung. Es gibt in Deutschland ein Vermummungsgesetz, die Burka geht gegen dieses Gesetz. Also gleiches Recht für alle. Entweder soll es mir als Atheist erlaubt sein, mich zu vermummen, oder die Burkas gehören verboten.



Das Vermummungsverbot gilt für Demonstranten und ja, es dürfte auch auf Burkas angewendet werden (mir sind keine Fälle mit Bedarf bekannt). Für nicht-Demonstranten gibt es in Deutschland keine gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Kleiderordnung (es gibt sogar Leute, die recht erfolgreich dagegen vorgegangenen sind, dass man überhaupt Kleidung tragen muss), das ist die persönliche Freiheit jedes einzelnen.






TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ich meine ehtnisch.



Und wie grenzt du die "chinesische Ethnie" (oder wichtiger für diese Diskussion: die "deutsche Ethnie") im Einzelfall (!) ab?
Derartige Begriffe lassen sich in einer vielfältigen Gesellschaft i.d.R. nicht scharf abgrenzen, sondern sich höchstens für Aussagen über die Mehrheit großer Gruppen nutzen.



> Die Trägkeit unterstützen? In diesem Fall gerne: Grundgesetz Artikel 3



Thx. Man beachte bitte auch die Aussage des Artikels.



> Ein ***** (dann schreiben wir eben Farbiger) ist nicht wie ich. Er hat eine andere Haarfarbe,



Mag sein/hängt von deiner Haarfarbe ab. Die Chancen stehen nicht schlecht, dass ihr in hohem Alter die gleiche haben werdet. Ändert dass dann deine Ansichten? Spielt die Haarfarbe irgendeine Rolle bezüglich deiner Position gegenüber anderen Menschen? Wenn ja: Wieso? Bist du dafür, Tönungen zu verbieten?



> eine andere Hautfarbe



Okay: Das ergibt sich aus der Definition. Ein "Solariumsbesucher" (bzw. ein nicht-Solariumsbesucher, wenn du selbst zu dieser Gruppe gehörst) hat übrigens auch eine andere Hautfarbe.
Ist das von Bedeutung?



> andere kulturelle Werte



Nö. Kulturelle Werte sind von der Erziehung, Lebenserfahrung und Reflexion abhängig, die Hautfarbe dagegen genetisch bestimmt. Verknüpft wird das allenfalls durch schlechte Vorurteile.



> Lebensvorstellungen



Dito



> moralie Positionen usw. usw.



Dito

Ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass gegen die Verbreitung falscher Vorurteilen hier ggf. Maßnahmen ergriffen werden.




Madz schrieb:


> Ein Afrikaner hat wahrscheinlich andere Wertvorstellungen als ein Japaner aus Tokio oder eben ein Deutscher aus dem tiefsten Oberbayern.  Insofern ist ein Afrikaner nicht mit mir zu vergleichen.  Kein Mensch gleicht dem anderen und das meine ich jetzt völlig frei von jedweder positiven oder negativen Wertung.
> Ehrlich, mich kotzt diese Gleichmacherei an. Wir sind alle Menschen, aber alle unterschiedlich.



Und genau deswegen macht es auch keinen Sinn, eine willkürliche Gruppe von Menschen gegenüber dem Rest abzugrenzen und anders zu behandeln.



> Achja, es ist übrigens der übertriebenen politischen Korrektheit geschuldet, dass man heute nicht mehr ***** sagen darf. Bis vor 20-30 Jahren war das die völlig normale und ebenso wertfreie Bezeichnung für einen Schwarzen.  Nichts anderes bedeutet ***** etyhmologisch gesehen. Das ursprünglich lateinische wort "niger" heisst nämlich schwarz.



Die Bezeichnung war leider sehr oft nicht wertfrei, sondern mit einer ganzen Reihe von Assoziationen verbunden, die vollkommen unabhängig von der (Haut)Farbe "schwarz" sind. Zudem wurde der Begriff auch noch oft auf Leute angewandt, die überhaupt keine schwarze Haut hatten. Deswegen das Wort zu unterdrücken...
Wer ein bißchen mitdenkt, der hat aus oben genannten Gründen quasi nie einen Anlass, es zu benutzen. Wer nicht drüber nachdenkt wird dadurch vielleicht zum denken angeregt.


----------



## TheRammbock (31. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man kann auch auf weitere Begriffe ausweichen, wenn man keine klare Antwort hat... Aber bitte:
> Was sind "deutsche Wurzeln"?



Dazu sagt das Bundesvertriebenengesetz in Paragarph 6: Deutscher Volkszugehöriger im Sinne dieses Gesetzes ist, wer sich in  seiner Heimat zum deutschen Volkstum bekannt hat, sofern dieses  Bekenntnis durch bestimmte Merkmale wie Abstammung, Sprache, Erziehung,  Kultur bestätigt wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wie grenzt du die "chinesische Ethnie" (oder wichtiger für diese Diskussion: die "deutsche Ethnie") im Einzelfall (!) ab?
> Derartige Begriffe lassen sich in einer vielfältigen Gesellschaft i.d.R. nicht scharf abgrenzen, sondern sich höchstens für Aussagen über die Mehrheit großer Gruppen nutzen.



*Deutsche als Ethnie*




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mag sein/hängt von deiner Haarfarbe ab. Die Chancen stehen nicht schlecht, dass ihr in hohem Alter die gleiche haben werdet. Ändert dass dann deine Ansichten? Spielt die Haarfarbe irgendeine Rolle bezüglich deiner Position gegenüber anderen Menschen? Wenn ja: Wieso? Bist du dafür, Tönungen zu verbieten?



Okay: Das ergibt sich aus der Definition. Ein "Solariumsbesucher" (bzw. ein nicht-Solariumsbesucher, wenn du selbst zu dieser Gruppe gehörst) hat übrigens auch eine andere Hautfarbe.
Ist das von Bedeutung?

Man unterhält sich mit den Leuten ja auch hinter den Kulissen, nicht nur  du, auch ich. Ich finde es schade, das du ins lächerliche Abdriftest.  Fakt ist, das ein Schwatter nicht wie ich ist. Sollen wir der  Eeinfachheithalber nur beim Aussehen bleiben ... Ein Asiate ist auch  nicht wie ich. Eine Türke ebenso nicht ... Wie willst du das, ohne es  ins lächerliche zu ziehen, wegreden?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass gegen die Verbreitung falscher Vorurteilen hier ggf. Maßnahmen ergriffen werden.



Coca Cola macht Fett, McFrass ist ungesund und Bildzeitungsleser sind dumm. Willst du nun endlich Maßnahmen ergreifen, oder mir nur weiter Drohen?

Ein guter Abschlußsatz für diesen Post: 

Manche meinen, sie seien liberal geworden, nur weil sie die Richtung ihrer Intoleranz geändert haben


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. August 2010)

an sarrazin sieht man mal wieder wie links unser staat mit der zeit geworden ist, und das bei der offiziell ziemlich "rechtesten" Regierungskoalition in unserem Staat. Das geht langsam deutlich zu weit, irgendwas muss passieren, und zwar jetzt  Weil wenn jetzt nix passiert, warte ich nicht mehr lange bis zu den nächsten aufständigen, aber dann fließt womöglich blut und es ist zu spät... Die Politiker müssen froh sein dass die Bevölkerung sich noch so leicht einschüchtern und sich so viel gefallen lässt!


----------



## nfsgame (31. August 2010)

Niemand sollte einen Menschen aufs Aussehen eingrenzen, alles sind Menschen, egal wie sie aussehen. Jeder hat seine Daseinsberechtigung, jeder sollte gleich behandelt werden weil sie gleich sind! Dabei ist es doch egal ob schwarz, weiß, grün, lila-blau gepunktet oder was weiß ich was.

Ich bin gespannt und habe eine Ahnung was jetzt wieder für ein Argument/Unterstellung kommt über meine politische Richtung auf die du nun erneut aufgrund meiner "Äußerungen" schließen wirst...


----------



## CELUICHOISI (31. August 2010)

Seh ich auch so.
Ich finde es geradezu dumm und einfältig einen Menschentyp perse als schlechter als den anderen darzustellen.


Jeder Mensch ist das Ergebnis seines Umfeldes und seiner Erziehung auf die er keinen Einfluss hat.
Es hat aber jeder Mensch die Chance sein gegebenes Potential wie jeder Mensch zu entfalten, völlig egal ob er Chinese, Afrikaner oder Deutscher ist.

Wer was anderes behauptet ist einfach rassistisch und redet Unterschiede herbei die nicht existieren.


----------



## TheRammbock (31. August 2010)

CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch ist das Ergebnis seines Umfeldes und seiner Erziehung auf die er keinen Einfluss hat.



So ein Blödsinn. Ich kann mein Umfeld und meine erziehung in einem gewissen Grad selbstbestimmen!

In diesem Sinne, angenehmen Nachtruhe, ich bin für heut raus.


----------



## Pagz (31. August 2010)

sry aber da muss ich dir wiedersprechen!
Ich glaube kaum, das du irgentetwas dazu kannst, wenn du als sohn/Tochter von zwei hart IV Empfängern geboren wirst und dein Vater dich jeden Tag wenn er von der Bar heimkommt verprügelt. Das ist jetzt zugegebenermasen sehr extrem, aber es ist auch nicht anders mit schwächeren fällen. Und das man seine Erziehung und sein Umfeld bis zu einem gewissen Grad selbstbestimmen kann stimmt zwar, allerdings ist dieser grad sehr sehr klein und deswegen fast zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. August 2010)

> Man unterhält sich mit den Leuten ja auch hinter den Kulissen, nicht nur du, auch ich. Ich finde es schade, das du ins lächerliche Abdriftest. Fakt ist, das ein Schwatter nicht wie ich ist. Sollen wir der Eeinfachheithalber nur beim Aussehen bleiben ... Ein Asiate ist auch nicht wie ich. Eine Türke ebenso nicht ... Wie willst du das, ohne es ins lächerliche zu ziehen, wegreden?


Deine Mutter ist auch nicht wie du. Dein Nachbar ist auch nicht wie du. Der Verkäufer in deinem Supermarkt ist nicht wie du. Dein Repräsentant im Landestag ist nicht wie du. Dein Müllmann ist nicht wie du. 
Und bevor du das jetzt wieder als "ins lächerliche gezogen" abtust...*kein* Mensch ist wie der Andere, auch kein Deutscher...



> Das Vermummungsverbot gilt für Demonstranten und ja, es dürfte auch auf Burkas angewendet werden (mir sind keine Fälle mit Bedarf bekannt). Für nicht-Demonstranten gibt es in Deutschland keine gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Kleiderordnung (es gibt sogar Leute, die recht erfolgreich dagegen vorgegangenen sind, dass man überhaupt Kleidung tragen muss), das ist die persönliche Freiheit jedes einzelnen.


Ok, das war ein schlechter Vergleich...was ich damit nur ausdrücken wollte...es gibt schon einige Bereiche, in denen Mitbürger mit anderer Kulturauffassung genau aus diesem Grund Sonderrechte haben...das finde ich nicht ok. Ich bin der Meinung, dass Recht und Gesetz für jeden gleich gelten soll, völlig unabhängig von seiner ethnischen Herkunft, sozialen Stellung oder Kultur.



> So ein Blödsinn. Ich kann mein Umfeld und meine erziehung in einem gewissen Grad selbstbestimmen!



Falsch, denn dein Wille, in deine Erziehung aktiv einzugreifen ist bereits ein Resultat deiner Erziehung. Wenn du nicht dazu erzogen wurdest, (selbst-)kritisch zu hinterfragen wirst du das auch nicht tun. Dein Umfeld kannst du dagegen in einem gewissen Rahmen aktiv beeinflussen. Du kannst dich von Freunden trennen oder dir neue Freunde suchen.


----------



## CELUICHOISI (31. August 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> sry aber da muss ich dir wiedersprechen!
> Ich glaube kaum, das du irgentetwas dazu kannst, wenn du als sohn/Tochter von zwei hart IV Empfängern geboren wirst



Sorry, aber Hartz4 Empfänger hat auch immer so was rasistisches, was fast normal zu sein scheint in unserer Gesellschaft inzwischen.


----------



## Pagz (31. August 2010)

CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Hartz4 Empfänger hat auch immer so was rasistisches, was fast normal zu sein scheint in unserer Gesellschaft inzwischen.


Also wenn du meine Aussage so interpretiert hast muss ich mich entschuldigen, aber so war sie keineswegs gemeint. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass Kinder von Hartz IV Eltern Statistisch gesehen später viel häufiger Problemem haben als Kinder aus z.b. Ärzte Familien(ja ich weiß dummes Beispiel) Das ist aber nicht die Schuld der Eltern oder der kinder, sondern eher das des Staates


----------



## 4clocker (31. August 2010)

CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch ist das Ergebnis seines Umfeldes und seiner Erziehung auf die er keinen Einfluss hat. Es hat aber jeder Mensch die Chance sein gegebenes Potential wie jeder  Mensch zu entfalten



Schon schon...aber wenn in diesem "Umfeld" kein Mensch der deutschen Spache auch nur annähernd mächtig ist, die Eltern einer engstirnigen Religion nacheifern, dabei von Dauerarbeitslosigkeit gequält werden und es deswegen mit der Erziehung auch nicht weit her ist - dann kann keinesfalls von "gegebenem Potential" die Rede sein!
Wie die von dir so schön genannte "Entfaltung" dann aussieht wissen wir ja alle!



CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Wer was anderes behauptet ist einfach rassistisch und redet Unterschiede herbei die nicht existieren.



Ja schon klar, jeder der nicht deiner Meinung ist muss automatisch ein Nazi sein


----------



## ThugAngel87 (31. August 2010)

Ich hasse die NPD und jegliche Nazis.

Denn habe viele Freunde die zb Schwarze sind. Und einige Türken die korrekt sind.
Ein etwas rechter orientierter Staat, ok.
Aber so ne Nazi Schei... brauch keiner, denn ich finde wir Deutschen egal welches Alter haben eine hohe last bezüglich Hitler auf uns, sagen wir Deutschen was, heißt es doch gleich Nazi.
Was ich nur nicht so gut finde ist, das so viele Ausländer ins Land geholt werden. Da ich finde das in unserem Land genug Deutsche schon arm dran sind.


----------



## Icejester (1. September 2010)

Wer "holt" denn Ausländer ins Land? Die Zeiten er Gastarbeiteranwerbung sind schon seit Ewigkeiten vorbei, falls Du das nicht mitbekommen haben solltest. Die, die jetzt kommen, kommen zu rund 80% (kann mich gerade nicht ganz genau an die korrekten Zahlen erinnern - kann auch ein höherer Prozentsatz sein) aus Gründen der Familienzusammenführung. Und die kann man nunmal nicht unterbinden. Sie wird meines Wissens in der Europäischen Menschenrechtskonvention oder einem Abkommen von ähnlichem Rang garantiert und ist damit quasi sakrosankt.


----------



## ProNoob (1. September 2010)

viele kommen auch wieder zurück wie die russen-deutsche ...bei uns nicht gewollt rüber nach russland noch weniger gewollt wieder zu uns zurück....noch mehr hass und ablehnung als vorher...folgen kennen wir ja...
und dann wundert es uns auch noch...das die so sind wie sie sind...dran schuld sind wir ja selber ich würde auch druchdrehen oder verzweifeln wenn keiner mich mag oder willkommen heißt egal wohin ich gehe


----------



## Icejester (1. September 2010)

Was ist denn mit Deutsch-Russen?  Ich wüßte nicht, daß die irgendwo Probleme machen. Okay, die rennen halt zum großen Teil alle jeden Sonntag in die Freikirche und haben keinen Sex vor der Ehe, aber ist das jetzt so schlimm? Und Verständigungsprobleme haben die in der Regel auch nicht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. September 2010)

> Wer "holt" denn Ausländer ins Land? Die Zeiten er Gastarbeiteranwerbung sind schon seit Ewigkeiten vorbei



Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt, im Jahr 2001 hat der damalige Bundesfinanzminister Eichel indische Computerspezialisten mittels der Greencard beworben, um in Deutschland zu arbeiten.


----------



## TheRammbock (1. September 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> sry aber da muss ich dir wiedersprechen!
> Ich glaube kaum, das du irgentetwas dazu kannst, wenn du als sohn/Tochter von zwei hart IV Empfängern geboren wirst und dein Vater dich jeden Tag wenn er von der Bar heimkommt verprügelt. Das ist jetzt zugegebenermasen sehr extrem, aber es ist auch nicht anders mit schwächeren fällen. Und das man seine Erziehung und sein Umfeld bis zu einem gewissen Grad selbstbestimmen kann stimmt zwar, allerdings ist dieser grad sehr sehr klein und deswegen fast zu vernachlässigen.



Was die Statistiken angeht, so hast du recht. Aber ich kenne ein paar Beispiele, wenn auchnicht repräsentativ, welche aus eigener Kraft ihrem sozialen Umfeld ab einem bestimmten Alter die kalte Schulter gezeigt haben. Eienr davon kam aus der untersten Schicht, hat die Zähne zusammen gebissen und ist heute wer. Klar, ich meine die Staatregierung mag doch Alkoholisierte faule Harz4´ler, die vor dem Fernseher hocken und sich nicht um die Bildung ihres vielleicht nicht mal gewollten Nachwuchses kümmern. Faul, träge und dumm, so will die Staatverwaltung den deutschen Michl haben. Was kann denn dieser schon ausrichten, wenn´s mal wirklich zur Sache gehen sollte?! Jedenfalls haben viele gar nicht mehr die Kraft, aufzustehen und zu sagen: So, ab jetzt weht hier ein anderer Wind. Ich mache nun was aus mir ...



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Deine Mutter ist auch nicht wie du.  Dein Nachbar ist auch nicht wie du. Der Verkäufer in deinem Supermarkt  ist nicht wie du. Dein Repräsentant im Landestag ist nicht wie du. Dein  Müllmann ist nicht wie du.
> Und bevor du das jetzt wieder als "ins lächerliche gezogen" abtust...*kein* Mensch ist wie der Andere, auch kein Deutscher...



Ich kann auch alles auf die Goldwaage legen ... Meine Mutter hat mehr  Ähnlichkeit als ein alle anderen. Nochmal ganz deutlich: Deutsche sind  mit ähnlicher als zum Beispiel eben Schwatte oder Türken, oder Asiaten,  oder oder oder ...



Icejester schrieb:


> Wer "holt" denn Ausländer ins Land? Die Zeiten  er Gastarbeiteranwerbung sind schon seit Ewigkeiten vorbei, falls Du das  nicht mitbekommen haben solltest. Die, die jetzt kommen, kommen zu rund  80% (kann mich gerade nicht ganz genau an die korrekten Zahlen erinnern  - kann auch ein höherer Prozentsatz sein) aus Gründen der  Familienzusammenführung. Und die kann man nunmal nicht unterbinden. Sie  wird meines Wissens in der Europäischen Menschenrechtskonvention oder  einem Abkommen von ähnlichem Rang garantiert und ist damit quasi  sakrosankt.



Seit 1945 wird ständig daran gearbeitet, das Multikulturelle in der brD  einzuschwemmen. Bevor Flüchtlinge überhaupt in Deutschland rein "dürfen"  müssen sie erstmal einige Monate um ein Land um uns herum ihre Zeit  verbracht haben. Und trotzdem kommen sie nach Deutschland?! Du schreibst  ja selbst, das es eine zugeschriebene Unverletzlichkeit darstellt,  dieses Recht einzufordern.


----------



## nfsgame (1. September 2010)

Wie ich sehe redest du wieder um ein paar Posts drumherum , ist ja genauso wie gestern irgendwann als du eine Frage mit einer Gegenfrage beantwortet hast, obwohl nur deine Meinung gefragt war. Find ich ja komisch .


----------



## TheRammbock (1. September 2010)

Und nun mal ganz speziell für mich, damit auch ich verstehe was du meinst 

Ich glaube zu meinen, das ich ein Freund von klaren Worten bin!


----------



## Icejester (1. September 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt, im Jahr 2001 hat der damalige Bundesfinanzminister Eichel indische Computerspezialisten mittels der Greencard beworben, um in Deutschland zu arbeiten.



Stimmt. Hat aber leider nicht funktioniert. Unter wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten wäre das nämlich sehr sinnvoll gewesen.



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Seit 1945 wird ständig daran gearbeitet, das Multikulturelle in der brD  einzuschwemmen. Bevor Flüchtlinge überhaupt in Deutschland rein "dürfen"  müssen sie erstmal einige Monate um ein Land um uns herum ihre Zeit  verbracht haben. Und trotzdem kommen sie nach Deutschland?! Du schreibst  ja selbst, das es eine zugeschriebene Unverletzlichkeit darstellt,  dieses Recht einzufordern.



Du verwechselst da zwei grundsätzlich verschiedene Dinge. Flüchtlinge müssen in der Tat in einem sicheren Drittland bleiben, sofern sie nicht per Flugzeug oder Schiff direkt aus ihrer Heimat zu uns kommen.

Familiennachzügler müssen keinen Tag in einem anderen Land bleiben, sondern dürfen sofort nach Deutschland.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Dazu sagt das Bundesvertriebenengesetz in Paragarph 6: Deutscher Volkszugehöriger im Sinne dieses Gesetzes ist, wer sich in  seiner Heimat zum deutschen Volkstum bekannt hat, sofern dieses  Bekenntnis durch bestimmte Merkmale wie Abstammung, Sprache, Erziehung,  Kultur bestätigt wird.
> 
> *Deutsche als Ethnie*



Okay.
Wenn ich den §6 Abs.2 mal mit dazu nehme (in dem die unklare Liste aus Abs.1 als "oder" Aufzählung gehandhabt wird, nicht als und) und den Schwerpunkt aus dem Link berücksichtige, dann geht es also primär um eine deutsche Muttersprache?
Zum Verständniss: Würdest du den Sohn eingebürgter italienischer Gastarbeiter, die ihr Kind in deutscher Sprache (ausschließlich/zweisprachig, falls das deiner Meinung nach ein Unterschied ist?) und nach grundgesetzkompatiblen Wertevorstellungen erzogen haben, als "deutsch" in deinem Sinne akzeptieren? (Falls nicht, bitte erklären)




> Man unterhält sich mit den Leuten ja auch hinter den Kulissen, nicht nur  du, auch ich. Ich finde es schade, das du ins lächerliche Abdriftest.  Fakt ist, das ein Schwatter nicht wie ich ist. Sollen wir der  Eeinfachheithalber nur beim Aussehen bleiben ... Ein Asiate ist auch  nicht wie ich. Eine Türke ebenso nicht ... Wie willst du das, ohne es  ins lächerliche zu ziehen, wegreden?



Siehe meine Antwort an Madz: Ich gehöre keineswegs zu denen, für die "alle Menschen gleich sind". Für mich sollten zwar alle Menschen gleichberechtigt sein, aber sie sind alle Individuen.
Genau aus diesem Grund stehe ich aber Sammelbezeichnungen, die von außen vergeben werden, sehr kritisch gegenüber. Z.B. du haben offensichtlich unterschiedliche Ansichten. Mit einigen (nach Selbstverständniss) "echten Bayern" teile ich nicht einmal die Sprache. Dagegen hatte ich z.B. Freunde, deren Eltern gebürtige Staatsbürger der Türkei waren und von denen mich imho nicht viel mehr, als Äußerlichkeiten unterschieden hat. Mein äußeres teilen aber auch eine ganze Menge anderer Leute nicht 
Deswegen finde ich es auch ein bißchen merkwürdig, wenn man mich mit den erstgenannten und besagten anders aussehenden in eine Gruppe namens "Deutsche" stecken und von meinen früheren Freunden abgrenzen will. Das wäre nur dann nachvollziehbar (dann aber sinnlos), wenn man die Gruppeneinteilung auf einige sehr wenige optische Merkmale beschränkt.
Hier sollen die Einteilungen aber offensichtlich eine politische und/oder gesellschaftliche Bedeutung wiederspiegeln und die scheint mir nicht im geringsten erfüllt zu sein.
Wenn ich an meine Bekanntschaften denke, dann gibt es z.B. durchaus Leute, die z.B. du vermutlich in die Kategorie "Brite" stecken würdest und mit denen mich politisch und gesellschaftlich mehr verbindet, als z.B. mit einem Herrn Sarrazin.



> Coca Cola macht Fett, McFrass ist ungesund und Bildzeitungsleser sind dumm. Willst du nun endlich Maßnahmen ergreifen, oder mir nur weiter Drohen?



Ich bin Naturwissenschaftler, alles was zu ~95% richtig ist, lass ich durchgehen 
Und ich will nicht drohen. Ich weise ausschließlich Nutzer auf die hier geltenden Regeln hin.



> Ein guter Abschlußsatz für diesen Post:
> 
> Manche meinen, sie seien liberal geworden, nur weil sie die Richtung ihrer Intoleranz geändert haben



"Liberal" ist sowieso ein Begriff, dessen Bedeutung heutzutage überdehnt worden ist.




Icejester schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Deutsch-Russen?  Ich wüßte nicht, daß die irgendwo Probleme machen. Okay, die rennen halt zum großen Teil alle jeden Sonntag in die Freikirche und haben keinen Sex vor der Ehe, aber ist das jetzt so schlimm? Und Verständigungsprobleme haben die in der Regel auch nicht.



*grübel*
Mögen unsere Spezialisten für Ausländer-Kriminialitätsstatistiken beantworten, aber ich glaube mich an Aussagen zu erinnern, denen zu Folge Einwanderer aus Russland und anderen Ostblockstaaten in eingen Teilen Deutschlands mitlerweile ganz erhebliche Probleme machen, insbesondere im Rahmen der organisierten Kriminialität.




TheRammbock schrieb:


> Was die Statistiken angeht, so hast du recht. Aber ich kenne ein paar Beispiele, wenn auchnicht repräsentativ, welche aus eigener Kraft ihrem sozialen Umfeld ab einem bestimmten Alter die kalte Schulter gezeigt haben. Eienr davon kam aus der untersten Schicht, hat die Zähne zusammen gebissen und ist heute wer.



Bei solchen Dingen wäre ich mit positiven Einzelfällen sehr vorsichtig. De facto beschreibst du Jugendliche, die sich aufgrund eigener Vorstellungen dem Einfluss ihrer Eltern entziehen.
Das mag in einigen Fällen eine Verbesserung sein, aber die Statistiken zur Jugendkriminalität zeigen imho, dass es in viel zu vielen Fällen ein Problem darstellt und keineswegs zu befürworten ist. Denn eine Wahl von Wertvorstellungen entgegen dem Elternhaus kann in so ziemlich jede Richtung gehen und wenn wir mal ehrlich sind:
Aller Mängel zum Trotz ist die deutsche Gesellschaft auf einem so hohen Niveau, dass eine zufällige Änderung mit großer Chance eine Verschlechterung darstellt. (das übrigens vollkommen unabhängig von den eigenen Vorstellungen. Auf der Skala vom Anarchisten, der Brandanschläge auf Polizeiwachen verübt bis hin zum Rassissten, der Bandanschläge auf Asylbewerberheime verübt -um nur eine der vielen Dimensionen zu nennen- dürfte jeder eine ganze Reihe von Stufen sehen, die er nicht mag und nur sehr wenige, die er lobenswert findet)


----------



## KaitoKid (10. Oktober 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt, wenn sie was gegen mich haben, dann ist es ihre eigene Schuld wenn sie dann vol einen auf die ******* und mit dem ******


Nein, ich bleib nett und sing nur: Naaaaazis raus!


----------



## TheRammbock (10. Oktober 2010)

Du weißt anscheinend gar nicht was ein Nazi ist ... *koppschüttel*

Mal abgesehen davon, das du beleidigend bist, ist das Lied auch nicht viel besser. 

Ich versteck mich nicht, ich hab das gemeldet, weil gleiches Recht für alle.



> Dasselbe jetzt bitte noch für die Antifa, rassistische Ausländer, ungebildete Linke und Bushido.


----------



## KaitoKid (10. Oktober 2010)

Wer weiß das wohl besser als ein Ausländer?


----------



## Madz (10. Oktober 2010)

KaitoKid schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, wenn sie was gegen mich haben, dann ist es ihre eigene Schuld wenn sie dann vol einen auf die ******* und mit dem ******
> 
> 
> Nein, ich bleib nett und sing nur: Naaaaazis raus!



Super, kennst du auch Argumente oder nur stumpfe Parolen?

Ganz ehrlich, es gibt wenige Menschen die so intolerant sind wie Linksextreme und natürlich auch rechtsextreme Menschen.

Alles was den Linken nicht in ihre Konzept passt, nach ihrer Auffassung zu kritisch gegenüber Einwanderer, Moslems oder der eigenen Idiologie ist, wird gleich mit der Rassismus und/oder Nazikeule niedergeknüppelt.

Ironischerweise geben sich die Linken doch als die mit tolerantesten Menschen auf der Welt.


----------



## KaitoKid (10. Oktober 2010)

Alles was auf ihrer Website steht, ist das ein Argument? 
Was die Heinis von denen bei uns veranstalten, dass einer von der Antifa angeschossen wurde, sind das Argumente? Soll ich noch die Anderen aufzählen?


----------



## TheRammbock (10. Oktober 2010)

Ja, zähl mal die Argumente auf.


----------



## Madz (10. Oktober 2010)

Die verlinkten Videos bzw. die gezeigten Ereignisse kann ich ebenfalls nicht gut heissen, ABER rechts ist nicht gleich schlecht, nur Rechtsradikalität und radikale Gewalt, ob von Links oder rechts ausgehend.

Was ich aber NICHT unterstützen kann, ist die indoktrinative, meinungsmachende Berichtserstattung, die subtil versucht dem Zuschauer zu suggerieren, dass die Bürgermeisterin von Zossen einen schlechten Standpunkt vertritt.

Nachdem ich den Bericht zu Ende gesehen habe, muss ich wirklich den Kopf schütteln. Da werden Menschen aufgrund ihrer Meinung an den Pranger gestellt. Auch wenn ich eine Meinung nicht teile, muss ich diese dulden. Der Staat hat sch dabei nicht einzumischen.

Ich bin auch dafür, dass man alles sagen darf. Unsere Demokratie ist stark genug, um auch mit extremen Meinungen umzugehen.

Politiker wie Rene` Stadtkewitz oder Geert Wilders stehen ebenfalls rechts (nichts rechtsextrem), argumentieren aber, statt gewalttätig zu werden.


----------



## Icejester (10. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *grübel*
> Mögen unsere Spezialisten für Ausländer-Kriminialitätsstatistiken beantworten, aber ich glaube mich an Aussagen zu erinnern, denen zu Folge Einwanderer aus Russland und anderen Ostblockstaaten in eingen Teilen Deutschlands mitlerweile ganz erhebliche Probleme machen, insbesondere im Rahmen der organisierten Kriminialität.



Es war die Rede von Deutsch-Russen. Nicht von Russen im allgemeinen. Aber auch unter letzteren kenne ich selbst keine, die Probleme machen. Das liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, daß die, die ich kenne, alle zumindest den Eindruck erwecken, irgendwelchen schwerreichen Moskauer Oligarchenfamilien zu entstammen und die Mädels halt mal wirklich superscharf aussehen.

Mit anderen Russen bin ich bis dato noch nicht in Kontakt gekommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich gebrauchte den Begriff im Sinne der Staatsbürgerschaft, nicht der Ethnie. Die meisten russischen Einwanderer laufen afaik unter "Rückkehr von Spätaussiedlern".
Das du die kriminellen unter diesen nicht kennst, zeigt nur, dass du nicht den schlechtmöglichen Freundeskreis hast, nicht, dass es sie nicht gibt 



@Madz:
Umgehen muss die Demokratie mit anderen Meinungen, in gewissem Maße auch mit extremen Meinungen. Extremisten beschränken sich aber oft nicht darauf, mal ihre Meinung als solche wiederzugeben. Wird exzessiv für die eigene Meinung geworben oder diese gar mit manipulativer (z.T. erlogener) Argumentation verbreitet, wird es problematisch. Natürlich könnte man nobel dagegen halten und die Leute aufklären, dass scheitert aber an zwei Problemen:
1) gibt es (zu Recht) sehr viele gemäßigte Meinungen und diese alle in gleichem Umfange zu bewerben, wie es ein paar Extremisten mit ihren geschichtsrevisionistischen Machen, wäre eine erhebliche Belastung für die Gesellschaft
2) ist die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne der Leute endlich und ihre Bereitschaft, mitzudenken, erst recht. Ihnen nachträglich die komplexe Wirklichkeit zu erklären, wenn sie vorher mit einer meist einfach gestrickten, verfälschenden Sichtweise indoktriniert wurden, ist schwer, zum Teil unmöglich. 
("Ausländer stehlen deutsche Arbeitsplätze" vs. "Der Abbau von Arbeitsplätzen, deren Unrentabilität durch die ineffiziente Organisationsstruktur der möchtegern-sozialistischen Planwirtschaft der deutsch demokratischen Republik verursacht wurde, war, gerade in Verbindung mit den z.T. korrupten Abwicklungsmethoden und dem starken Einfluss profitsuchender Unternehmen aus den alten Ländern, unter weitesgehender Vernachlässigung der Interessen der Arbeiter bzw. der Folgekosten im Sozialsystem, nach der deutschen Wiedervereinigung unausweichlich und trat somit nur korrelativ, aber nicht kausal, zusammen mit dem, im Vergleich zum vorherigen, extrem niedrigen Niveau, deutlicht gestiegerten Zuzug von Personen mit Migrationshintergrund in die neuen Bundesländer, insbesondere auch deren strukturschwachen ländliche Teile, auf".
Welche von beiden Argumentationen eher hängen bleibt, muss ich wohl nicht erklären. Das sie dies vollkommen unabhänigig und durchaus auch entgegen des Wahrheitsgehalt kann, sollte ebenfalls offensichtlich sein)

Ab einem gewissen Punkt ist es dann einfach sinnvoller, die Verbreitung von Meinungen zu unterdrücken, die ohnehin unvereinbar mit von der breiten Mehrheit der Gesellschaft getragenen Grundwerten (z.B. eben Demokratie) sind.


----------



## TheRammbock (11. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ab einem gewissen Punkt ist es dann einfach sinnvoller, die Verbreitung von Meinungen zu unterdrücken, die ohnehin unvereinbar mit von der breiten Mehrheit der Gesellschaft getragenen Grundwerten (z.B. eben Demokratie) sind.



Haben wir ja bei mir gemerkt ... Besser unterdrücken als die Demokratie, die hochgelobte zu Leben. Apropo, die Aussage von KaitoKid habe ich ja gemeldet, wie sieht es denn aus? Passiert da was, oder wird sich der Deutschenhass im Sande verlaufen?

Und dann bitte zurück zum Thema. Hier geht es nicht um Russen, oder Aussiedler, sondern um die NPD


----------



## Icejester (11. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich gebrauchte den Begriff im Sinne der Staatsbürgerschaft, nicht der Ethnie. Die meisten russischen Einwanderer laufen afaik unter "Rückkehr von Spätaussiedlern".
> Das du die kriminellen unter diesen nicht kennst, zeigt nur, dass du nicht den schlechtmöglichen Freundeskreis hast, nicht, dass es sie nicht gibt




Ach so. Deutsch-Russen sind für mich halt eben deutschstämmige Russen. Die gibt es ja. Mittlerweile sind die (und ein paar mehr ) ja mittlerweile fast alle hier. Wie gesagt, ist auch nicht so schlimm, denn es sind ja ganz brave Leute. Bei uns daheim auf dem Land wohnen sehr viele von denen.

Und daß ich die Kriminellen unter denen nicht kenne, heißt natürlich nicht, daß es keine gibt. Kriminelle gibt es selbstverständlich in ausnahmslos allen Ethnien.


----------



## KILLTHIS (11. Oktober 2010)

Auch wenn ich Neo-Nazis und die NPD nicht sonderlich leiden kann (um genau zu sein, gar nicht) - muss ich sagen, dass man trotz allem nie eine gewisse "rechte Ansicht" verlieren sollte. Genau genommen, möchte ich trotz aller Antipathie, niemandem seine Meinung ausreden. Leider passiert es viel zu oft, dass jegliches rechtes Denken, was ja im ersten Moment eher konservativ/patriotisch zu sehen ist, direkt mit dem Knüppel niedergeschlagen wird. Leider übertreibt die NPD maßlos und wünscht sich zustände, die so nicht sein dürfen.


----------



## KaitoKid (11. Oktober 2010)

@TheRammbock
Sag mal, wieso wird mir hier Deutschenhass unterstellt?
Wie kommst du auf sowas?

@Madz


> Politiker wie Rene` Stadtkewitz oder Geert Wilders stehen ebenfalls rechts (nichts rechtsextrem), argumentieren aber, statt gewalttätig zu werden.


Mit Argumentationen kann ich umgehen.


----------



## TheRammbock (11. Oktober 2010)

KaitoKid schrieb:


> @TheRammbock
> Sag mal, wieso wird mir hier Deutschenhass unterstellt?
> Wie kommst du auf sowas?



Geh mal ein paar Beiträge zurück. Da habe ich das geschrieben. unter anderem wegen deinem Link.


----------



## Madz (11. Oktober 2010)

KaitoKid schrieb:


> @TheRammbock
> Sag mal, wieso wird mir hier Deutschenhass unterstellt?
> Wie kommst du auf sowas?
> 
> ...


Dafür kommst du hier aber recht schüchtern und äusserst einsilbig daher.


----------



## Sanger (12. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin noch recht Jung mit meinen 17 jahren und habe daher noch keine direkte Politische meinung aber ich denke trotzdem das die NPD ihre ziele viel zu hart anpackt und keine andere meinung zulässt also:

NEIN DANKE ZU NPD

Obwohl sie mannchmal garnicht so unrecht hat.


----------



## TheRammbock (12. Oktober 2010)

Sanger schrieb:


> ich denke trotzdem das die NPD ihre ziele viel zu hart anpackt und keine andere meinung zulässt



Mit dem anpacken, das mag divinitionssache sein.* ABER wie kommst du darauf*, das die NPD keine anderen Meinungen zuläßt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2010)

"nicht zulassen"=verbieten ist eine Frage der Möglichkeiten und da hat die NPD als bestenfalls Opposionspartei natürlich keine zur Hand.
Bleiben als Indizien der Umgang einer ganzen Zahl von NPD Mitgliedern nicht nur mit der Meinung, sondern sogar etablierten Fakten (Stichwort: Holocaustleugnung) oder mit den Meinungsträgern (Stichwort: rechtsradikale Gewalt), die aber natürlich auch (eine Vielzah von) Einzelfälle(n) sein kann, oder z.B. die aktive Störung öffentlich Meinungsdemonstrationen anderer (z.B: in dem man weiterredet, weil man offensichtlich nicht der Meinung ist, dass die Opfer des Nationalsozialismus keine einzige Minute Gedenken würdig sind)


----------



## TheRammbock (12. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bleiben als Indizien der Umgang einer ganzen Zahl von NPD Mitgliedern nicht nur mit der Meinung, sondern sogar etablierten Fakten (Stichwort: Holocaustleugnung) oder mit den Meinungsträgern (Stichwort: rechtsradikale Gewalt), die aber natürlich auch (eine Vielzah von) Einzelfälle(n) sein kann, oder z.B. die aktive Störung öffentlich Meinungsdemonstrationen anderer (z.B: in dem man weiterredet, weil man offensichtlich nicht der Meinung ist, dass die Opfer des Nationalsozialismus keine einzige Minute Gedenken würdig sind)




Du sprichst von Indizien, der, der immer alles belegt haben will?! Das ist Hohn in meinen Ohren ...

Eine ganze Zahl leugnet den Holocaust, dazu möchte ich beweise und Zahlen. 

Du zerreist hier Dinge (ich bin es ja nicht anders gewohnt) und bringst dafür nicht mal die Gegenseite, warum gedenkt man denn den Opfern des "Nationalsozialismuses" nicht? 

Deine Denkensweise ist so einseitig.


----------



## Wendigo (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es dafür Zahlen gibt.

Immerhin ist das Leugnen dieser Sache strafbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich verlange Beweise von Leuten, die eine Aussage verbreiten.
Ich verlange keine Beweisen von Leuten, die die Frage "wie kommt man darauf" beantworten wollen - denn vielen Leuten reichen nunmal Indizieren, um zu einer bestimmten Meinung zu kommen, es handelt sich also um eine passende Antwort. Sie macht auch keinerlei Aussage darüber, ob man wegen dieser Indizien zur dieser Meinung kommen soll = ob diese Indizien ein Beweis für die Richtigkeit der Meinung sind.

Ich mache auch nicht die Aussage, dass eine ganze Zahl den Holocaust leugnet. Aber um trotzdem eine gewisse Orientierung zu geben: hier hast du eine Liste von Leugnern, die berühmt genug für einen eigenen Wikipediaeintrag sind. Bis auf einen sind alle, bei denen eine Parteizugehörigkeit angegeben ist (bei 2-3 steht nichts - auch Holocaustleugner haben ein Anrecht auf Privatleben), NPD-Mitglieder (bzw. gewesen). Mehrere haben für z.T. sehr hohe Ämter innerhalb der NPD kandidiert, diese innegehabt. Der Bundespräsidentschaftskandidat der NPD gründete sogar den " Verein zur Rehabilitierung der wegen Bestreitens des Holocaust Verfolgten ? Wikipedia ".
Eine Reihe von Berichten über den handgreiflichen Umgang von u.a. NPD-Mitgliedern mit Personen, die eine andere Meinung haben, solltest du u.a. mit dieser Suche finden können. (ebenfalls zu sehen sind dort ein paar Beispiele dessen, was du vermutlich als "Gegenseite" bezeichnen würdest, um das es hier aber gar nicht ging)


Und warum den Opfern seitens der NPD nicht gedacht wurde, habe ich geschrieben: Weil 11-17 Millionen Ermodete es ihr offensichtlich nicht wert sind. Erst die Gesamtheit aller Kriegs- und Naziopfer ist der NPD ausreichend Greultat, um ein Gedenken zu rechtfertigen. D.h., um das noch einmal zu wiederholen bzw. auf den Umgang mit anderen und ihrer Meinung einzugehen: Nicht nur, dass die Fraktionsmitglieder der NPD es nicht für angemessen hielten, eine Minute im Gedenken an die Opfer aufzustehen. Sie hielten es sogar für richtig, das stille Gedenken der anderen durch ihre Unterhaltung zu stören.
Das merkwürdige hierbei:
An anderer Stelle reichen dem NPD-Vorstand bereits zwei gefallene deutsche Soldaten als Anlass für eine Gedenkminute.


Ich hoffe, das reicht erstmal als Zahlenmaterial für ein Post, das überhaupt nicht quantifizierend war. Denn Statistiken, die eine detailliertere als die von mir gemachte Aussage zulassen würden, gibt es (da stimme ich Wendigo zu) vermutlich nicht. Wir leben schließlich in einem Staat, in dem Meinungsfreiheit herrscht, da wäre es doch sehr merkwürdig, wenn jemand eine umfassende Statistik über die Meinung von Leuten erstellt und repräsentative Umfragen sind zu einer Frage, bei der die Meinungsäußerung gesetzlich eingeschränkt wird, auch schwer möglich.


----------



## Icejester (12. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und warum den Opfern seitens der NPD nicht gedacht wurde, habe ich geschrieben: Weil 11-17 Millionen Ermodete es ihr offensichtlich nicht wert sind.



 Wie kommst Du denn auf diese Zahlen? Ich will jetzt sicher nicht mit Dir um Zahlen rechten, weil es letztendlich egal ist, wieviele Menschen grundlos umgebracht wurden, aber von mehr als sechs Millionen habe ich wirklich noch nie gehört. Welche eigentümliche Definition von Holocaust liegt dieser - auch noch reichlich vagen - Schätzung zugrunde?

Abgesehen davon ist es natürlich bemerkenswert schlechter Stil, eine Gedenkminute zu mißachten bzw. zu sogar zu stören. Aber was will man von Proleten sonst erwarten?


> Das merkwürdige hierbei:
> An anderer Stelle reichen dem NPD-Vorstand bereits zwei gefallene deutsche Soldaten als Anlass für eine Gedenkminute.



Finde ich eigentlich nicht so merkwürdig. Ich finde es viel merkwürdiger, wenn das Leben unserer Soldaten anderen Parteien oder der Bundesregierung und ihren Vertretern keine Gedenkminute wert sein sollte.



> ... und repräsentative Umfragen sind zu einer Frage, bei der die Meinungsäußerung gesetzlich eingeschränkt wird, auch schwer möglich.



Eigentlich könnte man das schon erheben. Es ist allerdings die Frage, wie wahrheitsgemäß die Leute antworten. Trivial wird so eine Erhebung auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du denn auf diese Zahlen? Ich will jetzt sicher nicht mit Dir um Zahlen rechten, weil es letztendlich egal ist, wieviele Menschen grundlos umgebracht wurden, aber von mehr als sechs Millionen habe ich wirklich noch nie gehört. Welche eigentümliche Definition von Holocaust liegt dieser - auch noch reichlich vagen - Schätzung zugrunde?



Äh: Klick auf die Zahl und du bist bei meiner Quelle. (zweiter Absatz)
Zugrunde liegt keine (etablierte) Definition von Holocaust, da Holocaust nur den Massenmord der Nazis an Juden und gelentlich Roma bezeichnet. Statt dessen beziffert die Schätzung die Gesamtzahl der Toten, d.h. einschließlich anderer politisch verfolgter und außerhalb der systematischen Internierung Hingerichteter.
Ob sie stimmt, mögen Historiker beurteilen, aber da systematische Hinrichtungen in Polen und auf dem Balkan keine Seltenheit gewesen sein sollen und neben der religiös/ethnischen Verfolgung eben auch eine Vielzahl politischer Gegner verfolgt wurde, halte ich zumindest die 11 Millionen -d.h. 5 Millionen zusätzlich zu den 6 Millionen Juden- nicht für unrealistisch.



> Abgesehen davon ist es natürlich bemerkenswert schlechter Stil, eine Gedenkminute zu mißachten bzw. zu sogar zu stören. Aber was will man von Proleten sonst erwarten?



Das soll Rammbock beantworten, der das Verhalten ja offensichtlich akzeptabel fand, wenn man "alle Seiten" berücksichtigt.




> Finde ich eigentlich nicht so merkwürdig. Ich finde es viel merkwürdiger, wenn das Leben unserer Soldaten anderen Parteien oder der Bundesregierung und ihren Vertretern keine Gedenkminute wert sein sollte.



Auch die Regierung hat eine Reihe von Gedenkveranstaltungen abgehalten. Und merkwürdig ist nur die Kombination: Offensichtlich ist die NPD nicht grundsätzlich gegen das Konzept von Gedenkminuten, aber sehr wählerisch bezüglich des Anlasses. Genauer gesagt: Sie bezieht hier die Position, dass ein deutscher Soldat, der seinen Job gemacht hat, eher des Gedenkens wert ist, als der Tod 5,5 Millionen Unschuldiger und -zurück zur Frage- dass gegenteilige Meinungen zu diesem Thema keinerlei Respekt verdienen.



> Eigentlich könnte man das schon erheben. Es ist allerdings die Frage, wie wahrheitsgemäß die Leute antworten. Trivial wird so eine Erhebung auf jeden Fall nicht.



Genau das meine ich. Dass Leute nicht wahrheitsgemäß antworten, ist so schon ein großes Problem in Umfragen - wenn die richtige Antwort auf die Frage auch noch strafbar ist, dürfte die Umfrage praktisch unmöglich sein.
(ganz abgesehen davon, dass repräsentative Umfragen, die auch eine derartige Randgruppe erfassen wollen, einen extremen Umfang haben müssten)


----------



## Icejester (12. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch die Regierung hat eine Reihe von Gedenkveranstaltungen abgehalten. Und merkwürdig ist nur die Kombination: Offensichtlich ist die NPD nicht grundsätzlich gegen das Konzept von Gedenkminuten, aber sehr wählerisch bezüglich des Anlasses. Genauer gesagt: Sie bezieht hier die Position, dass ein deutscher Soldat, der seinen Job gemacht hat, eher des Gedenkens wert ist, als der Tod 5,5 Millionen Unschuldiger und -zurück zur Frage- dass gegenteilige Meinungen zu diesem Thema keinerlei Respekt verdienen.



Tja. Was soll man dazu sagen? Jeder setzt seine eigenen Prioritäten. Und immerhin garantiert uns das Grundgesetz unsere Gewissensfreiheit. Wir dürfen da also das eine oder das andere Anliegen persönlich ganz klar bevorzugen. Aber wahrscheinlich ist jeder Betroffene in diesen speziellen Situationen gleich ungerne gestorben. Persönlich mißbillige ich solche Unterscheidungen jedenfalls. Wenn man schon an sowas nicht teilnehmen möchte, soll man meines Erachtens der Veranstaltung insgesamt fernbleiben. Damit können dann vermutlich alle leben und jeder denkt sich eben seinen Teil.



> Genau das meine ich. Dass Leute nicht wahrheitsgemäß antworten, ist so schon ein großes Problem in Umfragen - wenn die richtige Antwort auf die Frage auch noch strafbar ist, dürfte die Umfrage praktisch unmöglich sein.
> (ganz abgesehen davon, dass repräsentative Umfragen, die auch eine derartige Randgruppe erfassen wollen, einen extremen Umfang haben müssten)



Ja. Man kann sowas aber korrigieren und falsche Antworten durch entsprechende Kontrollfragen aus der Auswertung nehmen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, inwiefern man sich im Rahmen der Fragebogenerstellung strafbar machen könnte, wenn man eine plumpe Frage wie z.B. "Glauben Sie, der Holocaust hat stattgefunden?" mit Antworten nach dem Schema ja/nein vorsieht. Denn Holocaustleugnung ist strafbar. Und eine so konstruierte Frage könnte vielleicht mit viel bösem Willen als Verleitung zu einer Straftat verstanden werden.
Möglicherweise müßte man sich mit ganz anderen Fragen zu den interessanten Antworten vortasten. Die besten Umfragen laufen immerhin so, daß der Befragte bis zum Ende keine Ahnung hat, worauf die Fragen eigentlich abzielen. So werden wenigstens die zuverlässigsten Ergebnisse erreicht.


----------



## tickymick (12. Oktober 2010)

Das Problem ist doch, dass alle in einen Topf geworfen werden. Genauso wie es den Rechten nachgesagt wird es mit Ausländern tun, wird es bei den Rechten getan.
Was fehlt ist eine andere starke Rechtspartei, weil alle Rechten mehr oder weniger gezwungen sind (ja ich weiß das es noch andere Parteien gibt, die sind aber einfach zu klein) die NPD zu unterstützen.
Selber bin ich eher Rechtsgeneigt, die NPD würde ich aber nicht wählen. Da gibts einfach zuviele ungreimtheiten, grade mit diesem Vorfall bei der Schweigeminute etc. den ich nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Außerdem finde ich es immer wieder interessant wie über Rechtsextreme diskutiert wird und über Linksextreme praktisch garnicht, wobei die meiner Ansicht nach das größere Übel sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2010)

"gezwungen" ist da gar keiner. Die NPD ist nirgendwo an der Regierung beteiligt. Im Gegensatz zu Leuten, die sich zu CDU/SPD gezwungen werden, verliert ein Wähler, der von der NPD auf DVU, REP oder sonstwas wechselt, keinerlei Einfluss auf die Politik - denn er hat keinen direkten. Wen sich eine politische Gruppe auf die NPD reduziert, braucht sie sich hinterher nicht zu wundern, wenn sie als Einheit abgehandelt werden.


Bezüglich Diskussion: Zumindest hier im Forum wird kaum über Rechtsextremisten diskutiert, wärend eine ganze Reihe von Leuten regelmäßig (und mit wenig Rücksicht aufs Thema des jeweiligen Threads) Linksextremismus anspricht. Außerhalb des Forums begegnen mir auch Diskussion über sogenannte Linksextremisten (meist eher Chaoten ohne jeglichen politischen Anspruch), denn über Rechtsextreme.

Was es häufiger gibt, ist eine Diskussion über die NPD. Da liegen die Gründe aber auf er Hand:
Es gibt Verbindungen zwischen der NPD und rechtsextremen Gruppierungen, z.T. hochrangige NPD-Mitglieder bekennen sich offen zu rechtsradikalen Vorstellungen (siehe oben zum Thema Holocaustleugnung), die Partei bzw. ihre Vertreter machten insbesondere in den letzten Jahren häufig mit Aktivitäten auf sich aufmerksam, die ihre Ideologie verbreiten sollen. (Schulungszentren, Schulhofaktionen - unabhängig von der Intenion auch einfach etwas, womit man sich in die Medien gebracht und damit Diskussionansätze gegeben hat).
Das Thema "Unterwandern Extremisten die Demokratie" drängt sich also auf.

Das linke Spektrum dagegen?
Die Linke konzentriert sich zunehmend mehr auf ihre SPD-Wurzeln, bringt höchstens ein bißchen allgemeine Globalisierungskritik. Die SED-Vergangenheit vieler Mitglieder hat sich als Thema abgenutzt und naturgemäß kommt da auch kein neues Material nach. Wenn mal einem Mitglied von einem Reporter eine extreme Ansicht aus der Nase gezogen wird, dann bleibt es i.d.R. bei diesem Einzelfall und die Partei distanziert sich. -> Da gibts einfach keinen organisierten Extremismus, über den man diskutieren könnte.
Die Parteien noch weiter links? Die APPD will lachhaft sein, die MLPD ist es unfreiwillig und DKP/KPD sind meilenweit von jeglichem politischen Einfluss entfernt, kriegen nichtmal eine größere Demo auf die Beine. Vermutlich nicht zuletzt wegen der geringen Größe sind auch Überschneidungen mit dem gewalttätigen Spektrum selten.
Fazit: Es gibt keine linksextreme Partei, die eine ernsthafte Diskussion wert wäre.

Und die "Linksextremen" selbst? Finde mal einen.
Wärend Rechtsextreme mit NDSAP oder Hitlerverehrung scheinbar problemlos zu finden sind und öffentliche Veranstaltungen oft politische Themen ansprechen (und seien es nur Hassreden gegen die derzeitige Ausländerpolitik), kann man bei dem, was meist als "Linksextremer" präsentiert wird, doch froh sein, wenn er weiß, wer auf einem Che Guevara Shirt ist.
Gewalttäter auf nicht-rechten Demos (oder eigentständigen Krawallen) lassen oft gar keine politischen Ambitionen erkennen und wenn sich mal irgendwer äußert, dann beschränkt sich das meist auf Gewalt&Chaos. Gut, das kann man dann "Anarchie" nennen und als politische Richtung behandeln  . Aber echte Ziele, Ideale oder sonstiges Diskussionsmaterial sucht man vergebens. Es sind schlichtweg kriminelle Randalierer.
Und die paar Revoluzer mit kommun-/sozial-/Stalin-/Lenin-/Mao-istischen Ambitionen?
Hat jemand was von denen mitbekommen, worüber man reden muss?
Eben.

Wenn ich auf irgend ner Demo linke Chaoten mit ner Fahne sehe, ist es zu 95% Antifa - womit dann wieder eine Diskussion auch über Rechtsextremismus bei rauskommt


----------



## TheRammbock (12. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich mache auch nicht die Aussage, dass eine ganze Zahl den Holocaust leugnet.



Aha. Du machst also nicht die Aussage. Schauen wir mal ein paar Beiträge vorhher nach. Was stand da doch gleich? Von DIR geschrieben!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bleiben als Indizien der Umgang *einer  ganzen Zahl von NPD Mitgliedern* nicht nur mit der Meinung, sondern sogar  etablierten Fakten (*Stichwort: Holocaustleugnung*)





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber um trotzdem eine gewisse Orientierung zu geben: hier hast du eine Liste von Leugnern, die berühmt genug für einen eigenen Wikipediaeintrag sind. Bis auf einen sind alle, bei denen eine Parteizugehörigkeit angegeben ist (bei 2-3 steht nichts - auch Holocaustleugner haben ein Anrecht auf Privatleben), NPD-Mitglieder (bzw. gewesen). Mehrere haben für z.T. sehr hohe Ämter innerhalb der NPD kandidiert, diese innegehabt.



Ich habe nun in der Liste 17 Menschen gezählt. Ohne deren Parteilager zu ermitteln. 17 Personen sind also deine Zahl von NPD Mitgliedern, die ganzen, welche also den Holocaust leugnen. 6.800 Mitglieder laut VSB 2009. Deine Aussage ist also mehr als schwammig ... Edit: Nein, nicht schwammig. Einfach erstunken und erlogen!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Bundespräsidentschaftskandidat der NPD gründete sogar den " Verein zur Rehabilitierung der wegen Bestreitens des Holocaust Verfolgten ? Wikipedia ".



Ich kenne Frank sehr gut, ich denke sogar, das wir uns gute Bekannte nennen dürfen. Du kommst hier gerade mit einem Radikahl hervor, welches aber nicht für die Masse spricht, wie du behauptet hast. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Reihe von Berichten über den handgreiflichen Umgang von u.a. NPD-Mitgliedern mit Personen, die eine andere Meinung haben, solltest du u.a. mit dieser Suche finden können. (ebenfalls zu sehen sind dort ein paar Beispiele dessen, was du vermutlich als "Gegenseite" bezeichnen würdest, um das es hier aber gar nicht ging)



Sowas von einseitig, dieses aufzeigen. Wenn du mir in irgendeinerweise ans Bein pinkelst, ist es klar, das ich mich wehre ...Das es Kraken gibt, die jemanden drangsalieren, weil er eine andere Meinung hat, will ich nicht infrage stellen. Imselben Atemzug aber darauf verweisen, das es eine geringe Zahl ist, die in der von dir beschrieben Art handeln ...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und warum den Opfern seitens der NPD nicht gedacht wurde, habe ich geschrieben: Weil 11-17 Millionen Ermodete es ihr offensichtlich nicht wert sind.



Absoluter Quark. Kennst du die Vorgeschichte, oder hast du dich nur einseitig informiert? Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist, die Vorgeschichte rauszusuchen, so opfer ich mich gerne, um diese Wissenslücke zu schließen ...


----------



## KaitoKid (12. Oktober 2010)

Also rechts, von mir aus wenn's sein muss, aber ohne Rassismus, Faschismus, Antisemitismus, dann kann man auch gerne reden.
Im Grunde bin ich auch niemandem abgeneigt, ausser er will mich von hier wegjagen, denn Deutschland ist auch meine Heimat.

das hab ich aufm iPod geschrieben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Aha. Du machst also nicht die Aussage. Schauen wir mal ein paar Beiträge vorhher nach. Was stand da doch gleich? Von DIR geschrieben!



Wenn du dich darüber empören willst, dass der Anfang eines Satzes nicht durch die selektiv zitierte erste Hälfte vollständig erklärt wird: Bitte.
Erwarte aber nicht, dass ich das Diskussionskultur betrachte und/oder weiter darauf eingehe.



> Ich habe nun in der Liste 17 Menschen gezählt. Ohne deren Parteilager zu ermitteln. 17 Personen sind also deine Zahl von NPD Mitgliedern, die ganzen, welche also den Holocaust leugnen. 6.800 Mitglieder laut VSB 2009. Deine Aussage ist also mehr als schwammig ... Edit: Nein, nicht schwammig. Einfach erstunken und erlogen!



In deren Artikeln finden sich noch einige weitere Namen. Es handelt sich um deutlich über ein Dutzend Personen aus der Stichprobe "NPD-Mitglieder, die beduetend genug für einen Wikipediaeintrag sind". 17 Personen stellen immerhin 11% dieser Gruppe dar, die imho bis zur Vorlage umfassenderer Erhebungen als repräsentiv für die Identifikationspersonen der NPD angesehen werden kann.



> Du kommst hier gerade mit einem Radikahl hervor, welches aber nicht für die Masse spricht, wie du behauptet hast.



Ehe du dich noch weiter in dem Versuch, mit etwas unterzuschieben verstrickst:
Zeige mir bitte die allgemeingültige Definition, der zu Folge "eine große Zahl" (meine Aussage) gleichzusetzen mit "die Masse" ist.



> ...Das es Kraken gibt, die jemanden drangsalieren, weil er eine andere Meinung hat, will ich nicht infrage stellen. Imselben Atemzug aber darauf verweisen, das es eine geringe Zahl ist, die in der von dir beschrieben Art handeln ...



Wie groß ist denn deine "geringe Zahl"? Du verlangst von anderen, dass sie derartige Angaben auf die Nachkommastelle genau ausdrücken können, wenn nicht sind sie den von dir vorgeführten Umgangsformen nach Lügner.



> Absoluter Quark. Kennst du die Vorgeschichte, oder hast du dich nur einseitig informiert? Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist, die Vorgeschichte rauszusuchen, so opfer ich mich gerne, um diese Wissenslücke zu schließen ...



Ich bin gespannt, was für eine bedeutende Vorgeschichte diese Zahl hat.
Sollten deine Ausführungen mehr als ein Verweis auf Fakten werden, d.h. Diskussionspotential bieten, bitte ich aber über einen gesonderten Thread, damit es nicht zuweit ins Offtopic abdriftet. Hier geht es um die NPD - nicht um die Detailfrage, ob es nun 7, 11 oder 17 Millionen ermordete Unschuldige sind, die ihr kein Gedenken wert sein.


----------



## TheRammbock (12. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du dich darüber empören willst, dass der Anfang eines Satzes nicht durch die selektiv zitierte erste Hälfte vollständig erklärt wird: Bitte. Erwarte aber nicht, dass ich das Diskussionskultur betrachte und/oder weiter darauf eingehe.



Habe ich kein Problem mit, oder doch. Ich will ja den anderen aufzeigen, das du so aggierst. Und das ist mit Sicherheit nicht die feine Art. Das nenne ich Fehlverhalten. Und zu diesem muß man stehen, wenn man Mum in den Knochen hat ...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In deren Artikeln finden sich noch einige weitere Namen. Es handelt sich um deutlich über ein Dutzend Personen aus der Stichprobe "NPD-Mitglieder, die beduetend genug für einen Wikipediaeintrag sind". 17 Personen stellen immerhin 11% dieser Gruppe dar, die imho bis zur Vorlage umfassenderer Erhebungen als repräsentiv für die Identifikationspersonen der NPD angesehen werden kann.



Ein dutzend sind 12. Weit mehr ist eine bescheidene Aussage. Wie kommst du auf 11%? Von 6800 Personen sind selbst 17 keine 11%, lediglich unter 0,5 %. Aber ist ja nicht so wichtig ... Zahlen verdrehen macht doch nichts. Bei den rechten soielen wir sie hoch, bei den linken spielen wir sie runter ... Ich meine man gibt sich ja nicht umsonst einen Namen. Hier nehme ich jetzt mal an, man könnte meinen, das die rechten recht hätten und die linken einfach nur link sind 

Representativ sind mitnichten alle der 17 genannten Personen. Einen großteil kenn ich auch hier persönlich. Das kann man gerne auseinanderbauen, ist aber, so denke ich, nicht vonnöten.[/QUOTE]



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ehe du dich noch weiter in dem Versuch, mit etwas unterzuschieben verstrickst:
> Zeige mir bitte die allgemeingültige Definition, der zu Folge "eine große Zahl" (meine Aussage) gleichzusetzen mit "die Masse" ist.




Ruder, lieber ruyven, ruder. Du hast eine "große Zahl" ins Spiel gebracht und kamst dann mit "17 Personen" hervor. Dann erzählst du nun von 11 %. Lächerlich. Die Masse, von der ausgegangen werden muß, bleibt bei 6800 Personen. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn deine "geringe Zahl"? Du verlangst von anderen, dass sie derartige Angaben auf die Nachkommastelle genau ausdrücken können, wenn nicht sind sie den von dir vorgeführten Umgangsformen nach Lügner.



Ich habe kein Problem Zahlen zu nennen, wenn ich schon damit töne  959 Gewalttaten 2009 die auf den Hintergrund beruhen. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, was für eine bedeutende Vorgeschichte diese Zahl hat.
> Sollten deine Ausführungen mehr als ein Verweis auf Fakten werden, d.h. Diskussionspotential bieten, bitte ich aber über einen gesonderten Thread, damit es nicht zuweit ins Offtopic abdriftet. Hier geht es um die NPD - nicht um die Detailfrage, ob es nun 7, 11 oder 17 Millionen ermordete Unschuldige sind, die ihr kein Gedenken wert sein.



Es ging nicht um die Zahl der Opfer. Es ging um die Vorgeschichte, warum sich die Mitglieder der NPD im Landtag dagegen gewendet haben, an der Schweigeminute teilzunehmen.


----------



## HardcoreHans (17. Oktober 2010)

Die braune Bucht sollte man zumachen...


----------



## Madz (17. Oktober 2010)

HardcoreHans schrieb:


> Die braune Bucht sollte man zumachen...


Was ist das denn für eine nichtssagende, argumentationslose Pauschalisierung?


----------



## Poulton (17. Oktober 2010)

Braune Bucht? Da war doch was:


> Über Brunavík, die „Braune Bucht“ erreichen wir die Bucht Breidavik.
> braune bucht - Google-Suche


Die Isländer werden begeistert sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2010)

Auf Spam bitte nicht mit Spam reagieren.


----------



## TheRammbock (17. Oktober 2010)

Warum löscht ihr dann den Spam nicht? Sonst geht das doch immer schnell hier!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2010)

Hier wird extrem selten etwas gelöscht. In diesem Thread z.B. seit über einem halben Jahr nicht mehr.

Bei weiterem Offtopic kann ich das aber ändern.


----------



## Bruce112 (17. Oktober 2010)

bin ziemlich empört so ne Partei als werbung hier zu benutzen 

Wenn NPD  als erste Partei kommen würde ,

oh dann würde Israil direkt ne Atombombe anzünden 

+Usa 

danach wieder aufgebaut 

schaut doch mal in die Geschichtsbücher nach 

was ADOLFO damals gemacht hatt .

immer die alte geleiher 
wie ne Tonband 
alle ausländer sind schuld ,wenn das so währe dann könntet ihr auch kein pc mehr benutzen 

woher kommen die Hardware teile


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (18. Oktober 2010)

[X] Ach du...lass mich mit deinen Blödsinnigen Umfragen in Ruhe/Keine Angabe 

Hass ist das falsche Wort. Die Partei liegt mir nicht und sie ist politisch relativ unbedeutend, deshalb ist sie mir einfach ziemlich egal. Ich hasse Stechmücken, aber doch nicht die NPD, da fehlt mir die Emotionalität.


----------



## HardcoreHans (23. Oktober 2010)

Madz schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine nichtssagende, argumentationslose Pauschalisierung?


Was soll ich dazu sagen? Die NPD hat ein Bein kriminellen Milieu, kommt mit ihren Äußerungen immer wieder in Konflikt mit dem Grundgesetz und ist auch sonst eher ein Klotz am Bein der Politik. Wäre man in Deutschland nicht so enorm träge, Parteien zu verbieten, gäbe es die NPD längst nicht mehr.


----------



## zøtac (23. Oktober 2010)

Da gibts eig. nichts groß zu Diskutieren, rassistische Parteien gehörn abgeschafft und verboten, ende...


----------



## Re4dt (23. Oktober 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Da gibts eig. nichts groß zu Diskutieren,  rassistische Parteien gehörn abgeschafft und verboten, ende...


So ist es Mich würde echt interisieren wer die jenigen sind die  ihre Ziele gut finden also von den Stimmen die 5,77%


----------



## andi6.0 (23. Oktober 2010)

Unsere rechte Vergangenheit hat schon für genügend Probleme und Opfer gesorgt, so etwas darf sich nicht wiederholen.

Desweiteren habe ich für Holocaust-Leugner basolut nichts übrig.


----------



## WhackShit007 (25. Oktober 2010)

Habe mal irgendwo gehört dass der britische MI5(Geheimdienst) an der Gründung beteiligt gewesen sein soll. Keine Ahnung ob es stimmt aber letztlich haben sie sie ja auch nur nicht verbieten können weil sie ihre Spitzel und normale Parteimitglieder nicht mehr auseinanderhalten konnten(was die Annahme bestätigt). Also selbst wenn sie jemals an die macht kommen würde wäre sie doch im eigentlichen Sinne keine rechte weil infiltrierte Partei.


----------



## tickymick (25. Oktober 2010)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *zøtac*
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde die NPD zwar nicht wählen, aber wieso verbieten? Mich würde es interessieren, was die Gründe sind sie zu verbieten. In Deutschland herrscht Meinungsfreiheit und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Oktober 2010)

HardcoreHans schrieb:


> Was soll ich dazu sagen? Die NPD hat ein Bein kriminellen Milieu, kommt mit ihren Äußerungen immer wieder in Konflikt mit dem Grundgesetz und ist auch sonst eher ein Klotz am Bein der Politik. Wäre man in Deutschland nicht so enorm träge, Parteien zu verbieten, gäbe es die NPD längst nicht mehr.


So würde ich das leider nicht unterschreiben, die Typen beschäftigen ne Menge hochverdienender Rechtsverdreher die das ganze so formulieren, dass es gerade nicht mit dem GG in Konflikt kommt .

@tickymick: Das ist ja die Sache, es steht aber auch so geschrieben das Meinungsfreiheit herrscht, solange die Ordnung im Staat nicht gefährdet ist, was bei einer _deutlichen _Verfassungsfeindlichkeit der Fall wäre.


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Oktober 2010)

CmStorm_ schrieb:


> So ist es Mich würde echt interisieren wer die jenigen sind die  ihre Ziele gut finden also von den Stimmen die 5,77%


Im Gemeinschaftskundeunterricht haben wir gelernt, dass die Wähler der NPD größtenteils aus den unteren Bildungsschichten kommen und diese denken, da sie nicht mit der Materie vertraut sind, dass die Ausländer ihnen die Jobs wegklauen (Schwachsinn!) und außerdem ihre Frauen klauen (Noch größerer Blödsinn) usw.
Außerdem sollte Deutschland aber auch nur noch ausgewählte (Ich benutzte hier "Selektierte" mit Absicht nicht) Ausländer nehmen sollte di auch qualifiziert sind da 20% aller Türken arbeitslos sind (Stand 2004 "Politik und Wirtschaft") und  "nur" 10% aller Deutschen außerdem sind 55 von 100 Türken Arbeiter (nicht Angestellte) und nur 15 Deutsche.
Trotzdem sind die Prinzipien der NPD/NSDAP (früher) etc. falsch und total lächerlich.
mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Oktober 2010)

tickymick schrieb:


> Ich würde die NPD zwar nicht wählen, aber wieso verbieten? Mich würde es interessieren, was die Gründe sind sie zu verbieten. In Deutschland herrscht Meinungsfreiheit und das ist auch gut so.



Sie bisheriger Thread: Eine im Vergleich zu anderen Parteien und auch zu anderen Personengruppen allgemein sehr hohe Zahl von NPD-Führungsmitgliedern haben sich durch verfassungsfeindliche Äußerungen ausgezeichnet, das gibt Anlass zu der Frage, was für eine Politik sie denn machen würden, wenn sie gewählt werden würden. Desweiteren erwecken die Wahlkämpfe der NPD mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit falsche Eindrücke bei Wählern oder/und verbreiten Forderungen, die praktisch unrealisierbar bzw. mit sehr weit reichenden Konsequenzen verbunden wären.
Meinungsfreiheit hin oder her: Es stellt sich die Frage, ob missführende, verfassungsfeindliche und/oder und unmögliche Meinungen auch mit staatlicher Unterstützung (denn Parteien erhalten Gelder,...!) aktiv verbreitet werden müssen.


----------



## Taitan (26. Oktober 2010)

Okay, und was unterscheidet die NPD da im Wahlkampf von anderen Parteien? Der Slogan "Kinder statt Inder"  stammt schließlich von einer Partei, die sich selbst als Volkspartei bezeichnet und deren Wähler sich aus der Mitte der Gesellschaft rekrutieren. 



> Desweiteren erwecken die Wahlkämpfe der NPD mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit falsche Eindrücke bei Wählern oder/und verbreiten Forderungen, die praktisch unrealisierbar bzw. mit sehr weit reichenden Konsequenzen verbunden wären.


 
Streiche "NPD", setze "Parteien".



> Meinungsfreiheit hin oder her: Es stellt sich die Frage, ob missführende, verfassungsfeindliche und/oder und unmögliche Meinungen auch mit staatlicher Unterstützung (denn Parteien erhalten Gelder,...!) aktiv verbreitet werden müssen.


 
Im Deutschen Bundestag sitzt eine Partei, die fast 40 Jahre ein ganzes Volk als Geisel genommen hat. Ebenso haben einige alte Kameraden/Genossen/Parteifreunde eine fragwürdige Einstellung zur freiheitlich-demokratischen Grundordnung der Bundesrepublik Deutschland. Als in Leipzig Egon Krenz mal ein Buch vorgestellt hat und ich aus Interesse da zu Gast war, hab ich meinen Ohren nicht getraut, als Mauerschützen fast zu Helden stilisiert worden sind.


----------



## TheRammbock (26. Oktober 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das ist ja die Sache, es steht aber auch so geschrieben das  Meinungsfreiheit herrscht, solange die Ordnung im Staat nicht gefährdet  ist, was bei einer _deutlichen _Verfassungsfeindlichkeit der Fall wäre.



Also darf ich nur etwas sagen, was Systemkonform ist. Ist dies nicht der Fall, bin ich also gegen das Grundgesetz (eine Verfassung besitzen wir als deutsches Volk nicht!)?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine im Vergleich zu anderen Parteien und auch zu anderen Personengruppen allgemein sehr hohe Zahl von NPD-Führungsmitgliedern haben sich durch verfassungsfeindliche Äußerungen ausgezeichnet



Ich warte nach wie vor noch auf Nachweise im Bezug auf deine hohen Zahlen. Es steht hier im Verhältnis eine geringe Zahl, zu den Mitgliederzahlen in Anbetracht dessen, zur Diskussion.

Edit: Für den Rest habe ich komischerweise eine Verwarnung erhalten. Aber gut. Wahrheit tut halt weh. Und man darf hier niemanden, der offenkundig die Wahrheit verdreht, dieses ankreiden. Na gut. Hausrecht vor Meinungsfreiheit.


----------



## Icejester (26. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Im Gemeinschaftskundeunterricht haben wir gelernt, dass die Wähler der NPD größtenteils aus den unteren Bildungsschichten kommen und diese denken, da sie nicht mit der Materie vertraut sind, dass die Ausländer ihnen die Jobs wegklauen (Schwachsinn!) und außerdem ihre Frauen klauen (Noch größerer Blödsinn) usw.



Oh Gott. Hat man Euch das echt genau so in der Schule erzählt? Falls ja, dann bin ich jetzt schon etwas erschüttert. Das Prinzip ist ja an sich nicht falsch, aber so pauschal läßt sich das dann leider auch nicht behaupten. Es stimmt zwar, daß politisch extreme Ansichten mit niedrigem Bildungsstand korrelieren und höhere Arbeitslosigkeit auch immer bessere Wahlergebnisse für NPD oder DVU bedeuten, aber das trifft für die Linkspartei ganz genauso zu.



> Außerdem sollte Deutschland aber auch nur noch ausgewählte (Ich benutzte hier "Selektierte" mit Absicht nicht) Ausländer nehmen sollte di auch qualifiziert sind da 20% aller Türken arbeitslos sind (Stand 2004 "Politik und Wirtschaft") und  "nur" 10% aller Deutschen außerdem sind 55 von 100 Türken Arbeiter (nicht Angestellte) und nur 15 Deutsche.



Ich weiß nicht, ob die NPD oder einfach einer Eurer Lehrer da das Fass mit den Türken aufgemacht hat, aber prinzipiell ist die Forderung ja richtig, wenn man sie auf alle Ausländer bezieht. Ziel von Einwanderung muß ja ein Gewinn sein, nicht die Vergrößerung der alimentierungsbedürftigen Kreise in Deutschland.

Das Problem ist ja, daß gewisse Dinge nicht automatisch falsch sind, bloß weil sie mal von der NPD gesagt werden.


----------



## Quicksylver (26. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Im Gemeinschaftskundeunterricht haben wir gelernt, dass die Wähler der NPD größtenteils aus den unteren Bildungsschichten kommen und diese denken, da sie nicht mit der Materie vertraut sind, dass die Ausländer ihnen die Jobs wegklauen (Schwachsinn!) und außerdem ihre Frauen klauen (Noch größerer Blödsinn) usw.
> Außerdem sollte Deutschland aber auch nur noch ausgewählte (Ich benutzte hier "Selektierte" mit Absicht nicht) Ausländer nehmen sollte di auch qualifiziert sind da 20% aller Türken arbeitslos sind (Stand 2004 "Politik und Wirtschaft") und  "nur" 10% aller Deutschen außerdem sind 55 von 100 Türken Arbeiter (nicht Angestellte) und nur 15 Deutsche.
> Trotzdem sind die Prinzipien der NPD/NSDAP (früher) etc. falsch und total lächerlich.
> mfg



Erschreckend, was und wie heute in Schulen gelehrt wird


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Oktober 2010)

Alle reden von der NPD, aber die Extremisten sitzen längst im Bundestag ...


----------



## Kaktus (29. Oktober 2010)

Hm... persönlich hatte ich in den letzten Jahren hier ein bisschen mit NPDlern zu tun. Intelligent war keiner von ihnen. Extrem aber auch nicht. Fängt man mit ihnen an über politisches zu reden, ist sehr schnell die Luft raus weil irgendwie niemand von denen in der LAge war mehr als 2 Schritte nach vorne zu denken. 
Einzige was ich ihnen zu gute halten kann.. sie machen viel Öffentlichkeitsarbeit die postiv ist. Dreck wegräumen am Fluss u.s.w.!


----------



## Re4dt (29. Oktober 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Alle reden von der NPD, aber die Extremisten sitzen längst im Bundestag ...


Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht so ist es


----------



## m-o-m-o (31. Oktober 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Alle reden von der NPD, aber die Extremisten sitzen längst im Bundestag ...



Oder um es mal mit den Worten von Fernsehkritiv TV zu sagen:

Deutschland ist auf dem linken Auge blinder als auf dem Rechten



Das haben wir von "unserer" Vergangenheit


----------



## frEnzy (6. November 2010)

Die NPD und DVU haben beschlossen, sich zu vereinigen. (Quelle).

Das Gute daran ist, dass dies passiert, weil denen die Mitglieder weglaufen (Scheiß Politik =  Mitgliederschwund! ^^). Das Schlechte daran ist, dass nun die Wählerstimmen der beiden Parteien sich nicht mehr wie bisher aufteilen, sondern nun auf nur eine Partei fokussiert werden. Zum Glück sind diese Parteien beide, zumindest bundesweit, absolut zu vernachlässigen, was die Prozente angeht ^^



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Alle reden von der NPD, aber die Extremisten sitzen längst im Bundestag ...


lol!! Selten so gelacht  Was ein schlechter Witz... und dazu noch inhaltlich so falsch...


----------



## Infin1ty (7. November 2010)

Wenn man mal auf deren Facebook Seite (die der NPD) war
und sich die Fans von denen anguckt und was da so geschrieben wird...

Ich weiß echt nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll, was die da schreiben...
Armes Deutschland.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Die NPD und DVU haben beschlossen, sich zu vereinigen. (Quelle).
> 
> Das Gute daran ist, dass dies passiert, weil denen die Mitglieder weglaufen (Scheiß Politik =  Mitgliederschwund! ^^). Das Schlechte daran ist, dass nun die Wählerstimmen der beiden Parteien sich nicht mehr wie bisher aufteilen, sondern nun auf nur eine Partei fokussiert werden.



NPD und DVU haben sich schon in der Vergangenheit bei vielen Wahlen abgestimmt, so dass entweder die eine oder die andere angetreten ist. Bundesweit sind sie auch zusammen weit von der 5% Hürde entfernt - also alles unproblematisch.


----------



## Shi (7. November 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Alle reden von der NPD, aber die Extremisten sitzen längst im Bundestag ...



Was ist denn an der Linken so extrem? Wollen sie Stalinismus?


----------



## JePe (7. November 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Was ist denn an der Linken so extrem? Wollen sie Stalinismus?



Erstmal: Glueckwunsch! Die Partei wurde zwar nicht namentlich genannt, trotzdem hast Du sie sofort erraten.

Was Deine Frage angeht: die muesstest Du den jeweiligen Landesaemtern fuer Verfassungsschutz stellen, die die LINE beobachten - mit einer Klage dagegen ist man unlaengst erst gescheitert. Und es kommt darauf an, welches Mitglied der LINKEn Du meinst. Manche NPDler schlagen am Grab von Rudolf Hess die Hacken zusammen, manche LINKEn verfassen Glueckwuensche an Gestasipo-Mitarbeiter und loben deren Einsatz fuer den Weltfrieden. Oder wuenschen sich "so ein Organ" zurueck und verteidigen die Mauer. Oder ihre Soehne fackeln Autos ab. Oder man bestreitet den Schiessbefehl an der innerdeutschen Grenze. Oder man schwafelt von Verstaatlichung und stellt die Systemfrage. Die Liste liesse sich noch ein gutes Stueck fortsetzen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. November 2010)

Sehe ich genauso.
Man kann nicht alle Linken Mitglieder in einen Topf werfen. 
Einige Ideen und Ansätze der gemäßigteren Linken finde ich auch ganz in Ordnung, die Partei als ganzes hätte ich aber lieber raus aus allen Parlamenten, wenn ich dann z.B. sowas hier wieder lese: Aufruf zum "Castor-Schottern": Linken-Politikern droht Ermittlungsverfahren - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik
Politiker rufen Bürger zu Straftaten auf, wunderbar. Besonders weil man außer Steuergeldverschwendung mit diesem übertriebenen Protest eh nix erreichen wird. Nicht das Atomstrom toll wäre, aber der Müll ist nunmal da und muss irgendwo hin, oder wollen die alle einen Brennstab mit nach Hause nehmen?
Friedlicher Protest gegen längere Laufzeiten etc. alles kein Problem, unterstütze ich auch, aber auch das nur bedingt. Denn wenn wir plötzlich alle AKWs abschalten, fehlt uns auch eine Menge Strom, woher soll der so plötzlich kommen?


----------



## eSpIsO (7. November 2010)

Ich würde weder die eine, noch die andere "extreme" Seite wählen....
Von den anderen großen/etablierten/gemäßigten Parteien bin ich aber mittlerweile auch nur noch wenig überzeugt. Es wird für mich immer schwieriger, überhaupt noch guten Gewissens eine Partei zu wählen, traurig, aber wahr.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (7. November 2010)

Was bin ich froh das ich nicht wählen darf! Möcht ich auch gar nicht.
Parteien wie die NPD würd ich natürlich niemals unterstützen. Würd auch wenig Sinn machen (Ich Ausländer).
Mir gehts eher um die generelle Einstellung zum Thema Rassismus. 
Damit mein ich nicht Aussagen pubertärer Teenager ala: Scheiß Tür..
oder Nig... sonder das bedeutet für mich das ich sogar bereit wäre ein kleines unschuldiges Kind aufgrund seiner Herkunft oder Hautfarbe zu 
beschimpfen, schlagen oder gar zu Töten!
Einfack nur krank so ne Einstellung! 
Gesunder Patriotismus is gut, aber Rassismus nix gut

In Deutschland sind im vergleich zu anderen Ländern sehr wenige fremdenfeindlich (meine Erfahrung und Meinung). 
Im Gegenteil, welches andere Land ist so tolerant eingestellt zu anderen Nationen und bräuchen?!

Es ist ja sowieso ein schwieriges Thema, wo hört gesunder Patriotismus auf und wird zu Nationalismus....der eventuell zu Rassismus übergeht!


Wegen unterschiedlicher Religion oder Hautfarbe sind mehr Menschen gestorben als Wegen Krebs, Aids oder sonstigen Krankheiten.
Der Mensch selbst muss eine gesunde einstellung zum Leben und zu seinen Mitmenschen haben.....egal ob Deutscher, Türke oder was auch immer!!!


----------



## Jagiełło (7. November 2010)

Naja, mag schon stimmen, dass es in Deutschland im Verhältnis wenige Neonazis gibt. Aber "die Masse" ist gegenüber faschistischen Aktivitäten oft gleichgültig, bzw. tut diese als Randerscheinungen ab, wenns nicht sogar in Teilen leise Zustimmung gibt. Da sollte am wehrhaft-demokratischen Verständnis noch gearbeitet werden...

Zum Rassismus: Man brauch ja keine "geschlossen" völkische Weltanschauung zu vertreten, um rassistische Ansichten zu haben. Es gab mal ne Studie von der Friedrich-Ebert-Stiftung, bei der Testpersonen bestimmten "Gruppen" Attribute zuweisen sollten. Bei Dunkelhäutigen taten sich fast alle schwer, Eigenschaften wie "zuverlässig", "freundlich", "gebildet", "zuvorkommend", "intelligent" zu vergeben. Dabei kam in etwa raus, dass man zwar aus "Etikette" Gleichberechtigung dieser Leute anerkennt, aber irgendwie doch speziell die Deutschen als besonders kulturschaffend und produktiv ansieht. 

Und die Testpersonen waren absichtlich keine aus dem völkischen Lager, nichtmal irgendwie Rechte, sondern formal (!) gebildetete und demokratische Menschen. Faktisch war das zu oberflächlich gedacht...Da sieht man die Macht alter Vorurteile und neuerer xenophober Positionen und wie wenig scheinbar dagegen getan wurde. 
Wie jemand politisch wirklich tickt, kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht an den Positionen zur Tagesopolitik ablesen, auch nicht, wie jemand zu den "geächteten" Parteien, z.B. der NPD-DVU steht. 

Am widerwärtigsten sind die Nazis im bürgerlichen Gewand, die "Neu"rechten und Rechtskonservativen. 
Oder waren Hitlers Marschälle und das Offizierskorps etwa SAler?? Nein, das waren feine Rechtskonservative...

... ich kotz immer wenn ich son Nazi im Anzug seh...


----------



## Shi (7. November 2010)

Patriotismus ist lächerlich, Schopenhauer trifft es ganz gut
"Die wohlfeilste Art des Stolzes hingegen ist der Nationalstolz. Denn er verrät in dem damit Behafteten den Mangel an individuellen Eigenschaften, auf die er stolz sein könnte, indem er sonst nicht zu dem greifen würde, was er mit so vielen Millionen teilt. 
Wer bedeutende persönliche Vorzüge besitzt, wird vielmehr die Fehler seiner eigenen Nation, da er sie beständig vor Augen hat, am deutlichsten erkennen. Aber jeder erbärmliche Tropf, der nichts in der Welt hat, darauf er stolz sein könnte, ergreift das letzte Mittel, auf die Nation, der er gerade angehört, stolz zu sein. 
Hieran erholt er sich und ist nun dankbarlich bereit, alle Fehler und Torheiten, die ihr eigen sind, mit Händen und Füßen zu verteidigen."


Du hast Recht, es gibt Linke die ein Rad abhaben, aber so extrem wie die NPD ist ist das nicht, die NPD ist fremdenfeindlich und wenn die an der Macht wäre würde es bestimmt einiges geben was es vor 70 Jahren auch gegeben hat, man sollte die NPD verbieten, vorallem wegen ihrem unterschwelligen Judenhass und ihrem offenen Ausländerhass! Außerdem gibt es in jeder Partei Leute die extreme Positionen vertreten
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DadSCvVdKNE
Die Extremität der NPD mit der der Linken zu vergleichen ist übrigens völlig überzogen


Achja: ich bin Kommunist


----------



## Wendigo (10. November 2010)

Kommunist?

Ist das ironisch gemeint?


Aso, es heisst "Wie seid ihr zur NPD eingestellt?"


----------



## TheRammbock (10. November 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> lol!! Selten so gelacht  Was ein schlechter Witz... und dazu noch inhaltlich so falsch...



Aha. 

Harz4, Afganistan, Irak ... Unsere Bundeswehr war da. Schossen Illegal unter US Komando ... Unsere Nato verschießt Uran ... Wir deutsche sind wieder mal beteiligt an einem Völkermord ... 

Aber das scheint ja nichts schlimmes zu sein ...



-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Mir gehts eher um die generelle Einstellung zum Thema Rassismus.
> Damit mein ich nicht Aussagen pubertärer Teenager ala: Scheiß Tür..
> oder Nig... sonder das bedeutet für mich das ich sogar bereit wäre ein  kleines unschuldiges Kind aufgrund seiner Herkunft oder Hautfarbe zu
> beschimpfen, schlagen oder gar zu Töten!
> ...



Wieso holt eigentlich immer jemand die Rassismus-Keule hevor, wenn man das Wort NPD vor Augen hat. Würde man das Parteiprogramm kennen, würde man wissen, das es unerlässlich ist, gute Beziehungen zum Ausland zu pflegen (Wirtschaftlich/politisch gesehen) ... Aber alle Nationalsozialisten hassen Ausländer auf´s feinste. Mein Gott, in welcher Welt lebt ihr?!


----------



## Amigo (10. November 2010)

[X] Ich hasse die NPD und jegliche Nazis. 

Auch wenn der Topf (Deutschland) ziemlich voll ist und vllt. bald überkocht, solche Hardliner sind keine Alternative für mich!
Die etablierten Parteien aber genauso wenig, in dem Sinne: Ahoi!


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (10. November 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Wieso holt eigentlich immer jemand die Rassismus-Keule hevor, wenn man  das Wort NPD vor Augen hat. Würde man das Parteiprogramm kennen, würde  man wissen, das es unerlässlich ist, gute Beziehungen zum Ausland zu  pflegen (Wirtschaftlich/politisch gesehen) ... Aber alle *Nationalsozialisten *hassen Ausländer auf´s feinste. Mein Gott, in welcher Welt lebt ihr?!


Egal, ob sie Ausländer lieben oder hassen, aber spätestens bei dem Wort klingeln hier im Lande nun mal alle Alarmglocken. Verständlicherweise. Dass die Panikreaktionen dann teils sehr abstrus sind, siehe z.B. die "Interviews" öffentlich-rechtlicher Reporter mit NPD-Vertretern, ist keine Frage... Im übrigens ist das wohl keine Selbstbezeichnung der meisten NPDler, bezeichnen sich die meisten nicht eher als "Nationalisten"?


----------



## Shi (10. November 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Kommunist?
> 
> Ist das ironisch gemeint?



Nein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> bezeichnen sich die meisten nicht eher als "Nationalisten"?



Tun sie (siehe auch Parteiname  ) - vermutlich aus den von dir genannten Gründen.
Aber die Forderungen, mit denen sie in letzter Zeit auf Wahlkampf gehen (Arbeit für Deutsche,...), haben sozialistischen Einschlag und sie werden auf die eigene Nation beschränkt.


----------



## JuliusS (10. November 2010)

Hi ich bin 14 und gehe immer auf Gegendemonstration zur NPD . PS : Ich bin so CDU/FDP orientiert .


----------



## Infin1ty (11. November 2010)

Wenn ich mir die Situation momentan so ansehe
würde ich sagen ich bin unpolitisch 

Wählen würde ich Piraten, nicht dass es ne gute
Partei ist, einfach aus Protest und weil
die ganzen Sesselfurzer im Bundestag (die meisten)
keine Ahnung von den neuen medien haben aber 
trozdem drüber diskutieren. Leute die Ahnung 
davon haben fehlen im Bundestag etc.

NPD ist unwählbar, das ist Fakt. Die Wähler der Partei
gehören aufgeklärt und die Mitglieder der NPD
größtenteils ins Irrenhaus oder erschossen  (Vllt. etwas
heftig aber was die vorhaben... Da grauts mir)

Manchmal sprechen sie zwar Wahrheiten aus (Ausländerkriminalität),
aber wenns nach ihnen gehen würde wären hier im Land nur 
"Arier"


----------



## Shi (11. November 2010)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Die [...] Mitglieder der NPD [gehören]
> größtenteils ins Irrenhaus oder erschossen



RICHTIG  Wer sich den Tod von Bevölkerungsgruppen (innerlich) wünscht (und das tun so gut wie alle Nazis) verdient nix anderes!


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. November 2010)

So so also seid ihr auch nicht besser, oder sind die "Nazis" keine Bevölkerungsgruppe. *denkanstoß geb*


----------



## WhackShit007 (11. November 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Zitat von *Infin1ty*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ihr stellt euch mit solchen äußerungen mit denen auf eine stufe. der ganze thread hier ist doch reiner populismus! macht euch lieber zu realen problemen nen kopf! die NPD haben sie nur noch nicht verboten weil sie durchsiecht ist von Spitzeln. die wissen schon garnicht mehr wer wer ist. und diese spitzel spülen auch noch geld in die parteikassen deshalb wehrt sich die NPD auch nicht. dass ganze ist nichts als ein politisches ablenkungsmanöver und ihr fallt darauf rein. traurig aber wahr!


----------



## Shi (11. November 2010)

@ ConNerVos: mir ist das richtige Wort nicht eingefallen  aber du weißt was ich meine: ethnische und religiöse Gruppen.

@WhackShit007: Ich hasse jegliche Nazis bis auf den Tod. Nicht nur die die NPD-Mitglieder sind. Es gibt auch diese schrecklichen "Freien Kameradschaften"


----------



## Dommerle (11. November 2010)

[x] definitiv Antwort 3


----------



## Icejester (11. November 2010)

WhackShit007 schrieb:


> ihr stellt euch mit solchen äußerungen mit denen auf eine stufe.



Endlich mal einer, der die große Lebenslüge der extremen Linken erkennt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. November 2010)

Hm eigentlich wissen es viele, immerhin hab ich z.B. noch nie eine große Anzahl "Nazis" an einem deutschen Feiertag (ich sag nur 1.Mai) wild Privat- und Staatseigentum zerstörend durch Städte randalieren gesehen. 
Das erstaunliche ist nur das die gemäßigten Linken diese Taten auch verurteilen und sogar davon Abstand nehmen. 
So sind die Extremisten ebend ausnahmslos, egal von welchem Flügel da nehmen sie sich nichts … selbst die Argumentation ist sogar fast die Gleiche.


----------



## Shi (11. November 2010)

Dafür schlagen Nazis auch gerne mal Farbige zu Tode... wieviele Menschen sterben den jedes Jahr durch rechte und wieviele durch linke Gewalt? Btw: am 1. Mai nächsten Jahres demonstriere ich wohl in Berlin mit...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. November 2010)

"demonstrieren" oder "1.Mai in Berlin"?


----------



## Icejester (12. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "demonstrieren" oder "1.Mai in Berlin"?



Ich fürchte, das ist in diesem Fall leider synonym zu verwenden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. November 2010)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Die Wähler der Partei
> gehören aufgeklärt und die Mitglieder der NPD
> größtenteils ins Irrenhaus oder erschossen  (Vllt. etwas
> heftig aber was die vorhaben... Da grauts mir)


Komisch, für einen "ähnlichen" Beitrag von mir, wäre ich hier fast angezeigt worden. 


Shi schrieb:


> Btw: am 1. Mai nächsten Jahres demonstriere ich wohl in Berlin mit...


Gegen was?
Dass man arbeiten muß, um Geld zu verdienen?


----------



## mephimephi (12. November 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Dafür schlagen Nazis auch gerne mal Farbige zu Tode... wieviele Menschen sterben den jedes Jahr durch rechte und wieviele durch linke Gewalt? Btw: am 1. Mai nächsten Jahres demonstriere ich wohl in Berlin mit...



also wenn ich deine letzten Postings hier lese, kann ich dir wirklich empfehlen dich mal von einem Arzt untersuchen zu lassen, dass ist ja nicht mehr normal was du hier von dir lässt...du redest davon das man MEnschen töten soll, weil sie eine rechte Einstellung haben, du bist kein bisschen besser als diese Leute, denk mal nach und schalte endlich dein GEHIRN ein!


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. November 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Dafür schlagen Nazis auch gerne mal Farbige zu Tode...



Wo wir gleich bei der Betätigung sind für ähnliche Argumentation! 




Shi schrieb:


> wieviele Menschen sterben den jedes Jahr durch rechte und wieviele durch linke Gewalt?



Da hab ich mich leider noch nicht mit beschäftigt, aber ist das ein Grund andere zu töten … immerhin leben wir in einem Land ohne Todesstrafe! Aber wenn ich mal dieses Jahr so resümiere, kann ich feststellen das bei uns (Raum Rostock -> hohes Rechten Aufkommen) bis Dato nicht ein Ausländer von "Nazis" getötet wurde. 




Shi schrieb:


> Btw: am 1. Mai nächsten Jahres demonstriere ich wohl in Berlin mit...



Kein Kommentar … nur eine Frage, wogegen demonstrierst du, gegen die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung, die dir bis jetzt ein ziemlich erträgliches Leben beschert hat, dir Bildung und andere Rechte einräumt?


----------



## Infin1ty (12. November 2010)

Meinungsfreiheit ? Ich sage ja nicht: "Herr Blabla von der NPD gehört
erschossen"


----------



## Shi (12. November 2010)

Meinungsfreiheit ist ja schön und gut, aber diese zur Volksverhetzung nutzen? Nein danke. Gesunde Rechte Einstellung ist zu tolerieren, jedoch extremer hass auf ethnische und religiöse Minderheiten ist NICHT tolerierbar! Nicht alle 1.-Mai-Demonstrationen in Berlin enden in Straßenschlachten.
Und @Fadi: Anarchismus ist auch keine Lösung


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. November 2010)

Hast du meine Frage überlesen?


----------



## Shi (12. November 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Kein Kommentar … nur eine Frage, wogegen demonstrierst du, gegen die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung, die dir bis jetzt ein ziemlich erträgliches Leben beschert hat, dir Bildung und andere Rechte einräumt?



Gegen Kapitalismus, gegen die aktuelle Regierung, gegen soziale Ungleichheiten..
Und wer sagt, dass es im Kommunismus keine Bildung gibt?
Außerdem kennst du mich gar nicht, und kannst prinzipiell nicht beurteilen ob mein Leben erträglich ist. Aber du hast Recht, mir geht es recht gut. Meine Familie ist nicht annähernd reich, aber auch nicht arm. Jedoch geht auch in Deutschland die Schere zwischen Arm & Reich immer weiter auseinander, das ist nicht tragbar. Auch im Kommunismus hat der Mensch viele Rechte, es muss ja nicht Stalinismus sein (DDR/UDSSR, China etc..) Es gibt viele Arten von Kommunismus, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 

Gruß

Edit: Bitte über Kommunismus und Linksextremismus in anderen Threads weiterdiskutieren, z.B.:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...chaft/99665-euer-gedanke-zum-kommunismus.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...k-wieder-mehr-wind-von-rechts-oder-links.html


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. November 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Gegen Kapitalismus, gegen die aktuelle Regierung, gegen soziale Ungleichheiten..



Das hätte mir gereicht! 

Vom Kommunismus hab ich doch gar nichts gesagt, warum fängst du damit an?! 

BTW: Ich habe meine Jugend in der DDR verbracht, also ich weiß wie es in einem sozialistischen Staat abgeht und wie Kommunismus erreicht werden sollte.


----------



## Shi (12. November 2010)

Ich nicht, bin 16  Aber die DDR war ja auch ein stalinistischer Staat


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2010)

Kommunismus ist nicht Thema dieses Threads.


----------



## Jagiełło (12. November 2010)

Mal was Grundsätzliches... Irgendwie denkt jeder, "V-Männer" wären reguläre Mitarbeiter des Verfassungsschutzes, was aber falsch ist. Das sind Völkische, die vom Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz angeworben werden; die stehn also auf der Gehaltsliste des Bundes, können aber im Prinzip machen was sie wollen, also das Geld z.B. auch für "die Partei" aufwenden. Alles schon so geschehen. Da wurden dem Amt Ausschnitte aus Zeitungen oder öffentlichen Blogs als große Geheimnisse verkauft, was die Verfassungsschützer auch gefressen haben.  Die Entlohnung für die "V-Männer" war entsprechend hoch. Es ist unklar, warum die an dieser prekären Praxis festhalten. Ist wohl bequemer als selbst nachzuforschen...

Und was dann aus dem Argument wird, die Führungsebene der NPD sei doch infiltriert, kann man sich denken.


----------



## Rinkadink (12. November 2010)

die bis jetzt 29 leute, die mit "Ich finde ihre Ziele gut." abgestimmt haben, haben ein ziemlich schiefes weltbild und wohnen bestimmt in magdeburg oder riesa oder sonstwo im osten, wo diese ganzen scheiss nazis alle beheimatet sind.


----------



## newjohnny (12. November 2010)

Habe null Toleranz für die NPD.
Ich kann aber im Ansatz verstehen, dass manche mit ihrem bruchstückhaftem Halbwissen Rechtsextremismus als Ausweg für die Zukunft sehen .
Da hilft nur Bildung, Bildung, Bildung.


----------



## WhackShit007 (13. November 2010)

Jagiełło;2394225 schrieb:
			
		

> Da wurden dem Amt Ausschnitte aus Zeitungen oder öffentlichen Blogs als große Geheimnisse verkauft, was die Verfassungsschützer auch gefressen haben.  Die Entlohnung für die "V-Männer" war entsprechend hoch. Es ist unklar, warum die an dieser prekären Praxis festhalten. Ist wohl bequemer als selbst nachzuforschen...
> 
> Und was dann aus dem Argument wird, die Führungsebene der NPD sei doch infiltriert, kann man sich denken.



ja, sicher und die armen, unfähigen geheimdienstler wissen sich einfach nicht anders zu helfen, als es auf die art zu machen. dass sie der Partei damit mehr helfen als schaden ist selbstverständlich keine absicht, eher einfach nur ein ungeschick. 

glaubst du jeden mist der im fernsehen kommt? als wenn ein geheimdienst nicht in der lage wäre die zeitung zu lesen. also bitte!


----------



## beercarrier (13. November 2010)

die angewandten methoden und wünsche passen nicht zu dem nomen partei


----------



## Icejester (13. November 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Gegen Kapitalismus, gegen die aktuelle Regierung, gegen soziale Ungleichheiten..
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...k-wieder-mehr-wind-von-rechts-oder-links.html



Da kann man nur hoffen, daß Du noch älter und damit vernünftiger wirst. Aber ich bin da zuversichtlich. So geht es schließlich den meisten Menschen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. November 2010)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> die bis jetzt 29 leute, die mit "Ich finde ihre Ziele gut." abgestimmt haben, haben ein ziemlich schiefes weltbild und wohnen bestimmt in magdeburg oder riesa oder sonstwo im osten, wo diese ganzen scheiss nazis alle beheimatet sind.



Und ich finde das du Vorurteile hast und zwar ganz gewaltige! 
"Nazis" gibt es überall in Deutschland nicht nur im Osten! Meine Freundin wohnt in Oldenburg (OL) und hier wimmelts nur von Rechten, in Neumünster gibts sogar den Club 88 (bestimmt keine Einkehr für Linke ) und ich könnte noch viele solcher Beispiele nennen, aber du bist bestimmt blind auf diesem Auge! 

PS: Ich wünsche dir noch ein nazifreies Leben in "Westdeutschland"!


----------



## Icejester (13. November 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> in Neumünster gibts sogar den Club 88 (bestimmt keine Einkehr für Linke )



Vielleicht ist der ja auch nur 1988 gegründet oder in der Hausnummer 88 beheimatet. 

Ansonsten haste natürlich recht.


----------



## Nomad (13. November 2010)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> die bis jetzt 29 leute, die mit "Ich finde ihre Ziele gut." abgestimmt haben, haben ein ziemlich schiefes weltbild und wohnen bestimmt in magdeburg oder riesa oder sonstwo im osten, wo diese ganzen scheiss nazis alle beheimatet sind.



Jawohl! Nur der Osten ist voll mit Nazi's!  Super! Wie immer die Vorurteile. Nazis gibt es überall. Aber nein, nur MD oder Riesa ist damit voll. Tzz. 



			
				ConNerVos schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich wünsche dir noch ein nazifreies Leben in "Westdeutschland"!



/sign


----------



## Shi (13. November 2010)

Ich wünsche allen Menschen ein nazifreies Leben


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. November 2010)

Du hast recht ohne "Nazis" braucht es auch keine Linken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2010)

Jagiełło;2394225 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist unklar, warum die an dieser prekären Praxis festhalten. Ist wohl bequemer als selbst nachzuforschen...



Selber nachforschen ist nicht möglich bzw. noch teurer? Es ist in kleinen Parteien zwar i.d.R. relativ leicht aufzusteigen (vermute mal in der NPD auch), aber bis jemand in die Kreise kommt, in der man wertvolle Hintergrundinformationen bekommt, wird es trotzdem ettliche Jahre dauern - dazu kommt eine Vorlaufphase, in der der einzuschleusende Beamte erstmal seine "rechte" Identität etablieren muss.

Da sind V-Männer trotz allem die einfachere, günstigere, schnellere und vermutlich auch sicherere Lösung. Trotz allem frage auch ich mich seit dem gescheiterten NPD-Verbotsverafahren (bei dem man den Eindruck hatte, jeder dritte wäre V-Mann):
Wieviel Geld zahlt der Staat eigentlich jedes Jahr an Extremisten? Dafür, dass sie extremistisch sind?




Rinkadink schrieb:


> die bis jetzt 29 leute, die mit "Ich finde ihre Ziele gut." abgestimmt haben, haben ein ziemlich schiefes weltbild und wohnen bestimmt in magdeburg oder riesa oder sonstwo im osten, wo diese ganzen scheiss nazis alle beheimatet sind.



Nazis gibts überall. Und wenn du Hochburgen rauspicken wolltest, solltest du dich im ländlichen Meck-Pomm umschauen, da haben die rechten Parteien afaik den höchsten Zuspruch.




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Du hast recht ohne "Nazis" braucht es auch keine Linken.



Ob man alternative Meinungen in eine Richtung braucht, hängt nicht davon ab, ob es bereits welche in Gegenrichtung gibt, sondern davon, ob der aktuelle Zustand perfekt ist, oder ob es Verbesserungspotential gibt. (gibt es immer)

Davon abgesehen: Unter "Nazi" versteht man meiner Erfahrung nach in irgend einer Form menschenverachtend und nach heutiger Gesetzsprechung verurteilungswürdige Personen. Das Gegenstück ist nicht "Linker", sondern "Linksextrimst". "Linke" meint im allgemeinen zumindest auch (im besonderen z.T. ausschließlich) Personen, die im Rahmen etablierter, demokratischer Wege eine Meinung vertreten, die "links" der aktuellen Mehrheit angesiedelt ist.
(wobei "links" für sich natürlich wachsweich ist)


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. November 2010)

Du hast Recht ryuven, nur hast du die Ironie die ich auf Shi gerichtet habe wohl nicht verstanden!


----------



## Shi (13. November 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Du hast recht ohne "Nazis" braucht es auch keine Linken.



Man kann ja auch noch gegen Liberalismus und Konservatismus sein


----------



## Icejester (13. November 2010)

Gibt's eigentlich irgendwas, wogegen die Linkslinken nicht sind?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Du hast Recht ryuven, nur hast du die Ironie die ich auf Shi gerichtet habe wohl nicht verstanden!



Da bin ich wohl nicht der einzige  



Shi schrieb:


> Man kann ja auch noch gegen Liberalismus und Konservatismus sein








Icejester schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich irgendwas, wogegen die Linkslinken nicht sind?



In dem riesigen Spektrum von Leuten, die von irgendwem aus irgendwelchem Grunde als "Links" bezeichnet werden, findet man für alles jemanden, der "dagegen" ist. Ist aber selbst bei beschränkter Auswahl nicht weiter schwer: Z.B. Anarchisten sind gegen quasi alles, was es derzeit gibt, Maoisten sind gegen Anarchie - fertig.
Genauso sind "Rechte" gegen "alles", wenn man vom kapitalistischen Imperalisten bis nicht-offensiven Nationalsozialisten alles mögliche als "rechts" bezeichnet.
Imho sagt das auch viel über Sinn und Ziel einer derartigen Verwendung von "die Linken" bzw. "die Rechten" aus...

Ich erinnere noch einmal daran, dass es hier nicht um Linke geht.


----------



## Icejester (13. November 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Du hast Recht ryuven, nur hast du die Ironie die ich auf Shi gerichtet habe wohl nicht verstanden!





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da bin ich wohl nicht der einzige
> 
> In dem riesigen Spektrum von Leuten, die von irgendwem aus irgendwelchem Grunde als "Links" bezeichnet werden, findet man für alles jemanden, der "dagegen" ist. Ist ja auch nicht weiter schwer: Z.B. Anarchisten sind gegen quasi alles, Kommunisten sind gegen Anarchie - fertig.
> 
> Ich erinnere noch einmal daran, dass es hier nicht um Linke geht.



 Du bist darauf eingestiegen. Meine Frage war rein rhetorischer Natur. Aber Du hast ja auch ConNerVos Ironie nicht bemerkt.


----------



## TheRammbock (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich findes es genauso beängstigend, wie ihr euren HASS gegen Andersdenkende feiert und ständig predigt und dieses von der Moderation auch noch geduldet wird. Da drückt sich doch der Stempel auf, das eine Krähe der anderen kein Auge aushackt ...

Jeder der politisch tätig ist, weiß, es gibt nationale Menschen die sich offen für etwas einsetzen. Sich offen hinstellen und ihre Meinung sagen und dafür auch manche Schläge einstecken. Manche Anfeindung und manche Gemehinheit von politisch Andersdenkenden, die eben NICHT diese Freiheit haben, die sie angeblich immer so wollen. Sondern engstirnig, intolerant und inhuman sind. Und es gibt VIELE Bürger, die haben eine Meinung, aber trauen sich nicht, diese zu sagen. Weil dann gleich, wie hier auch, Morddrohungen etc. kommen ...

Ihr seid so freiheitlich ... Erbärmlich! Einfach erbärmlich ...


----------



## KaitoKid (25. Dezember 2010)

> Jeder der politisch tätig ist, weiß, es gibt nationale Menschen die sich offen für etwas einsetzen.


Sich offen dafür einsetzen, dass Schwarze, Türken und Schwule in diesem Land nicht mehr sicher Leben können, meinst du das?


----------



## TheRammbock (25. Dezember 2010)

KaitoKid schrieb:


> Sich offen dafür einsetzen, dass Schwarze, Türken und Schwule in diesem Land nicht mehr sicher Leben können, meinst du das?



Was für Gedanken du hast, ist sicher Abnormal in meinen Augen. Nein, dieses meine ich nicht! Es ist schade mit anzuschauen, wie weit fortgeschritten die Indoktrinierung schon ist ...


----------



## KaitoKid (25. Dezember 2010)

Was meinst du jetzt mit Indoktrinierung?
Viele müssen es ja am eigenen Leib erfahren, dass sie nicht willkommen sind...


----------



## TheRammbock (25. Dezember 2010)

KaitoKid schrieb:


> Was meinst du jetzt mit Indoktrinierung?
> Viele müssen es ja am eigenen Leib erfahren, dass sie nicht willkommen sind...



Die Indoktrinierung, das die achsbösen Deutschen mordend, prügelnd und brennend durch die Straßen ziehen (das Wissen muß euch ja wer einprügeln, Schule, Medien, was weiß ich wer noch ...). Laut Verfassungschutzberichte und Kriminalstatistiken nimmt die Gewalt an Ausländer von Deutschen allgemein hin ab und die Gewalt von Migranten gegen Deutsche steigt ...

ICH muß Angst in meinem eigenen Land vor GÄSTEN haben? Hmmm, verkehrte Welt ...


----------



## zøtac (25. Dezember 2010)

NPD = Rechtsradikal, Rechtsradikal = is nicht!

Kurz und Knapp, es herrscht hier zwar Meinungsfreiheit aber die NPD gehört verboten


----------



## Pagz (25. Dezember 2010)

OK Rammbock, nehmen wir mal an, die Leute die Ausländer verprügeln etc.. sind nur ein paar extremisten innerhalb der Partei. Aber wieso äußern sich dann immerwieder NPD Vorsitzende so provokant zu den Themen wie zum Beispiel hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHqewoO9thA


----------



## TheRammbock (25. Dezember 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> OK Rammbock, nehmen wir mal an, die Leute die Ausländer verprügeln etc.. sind nur ein paar extremisten innerhalb der Partei. Aber wieso äußern sich dann immerwieder NPD Vorsitzende so provokant zu den Themen wie zum Beispiel hier:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHqewoO9thA



Wo ist denn der Rest des Interviews, trägt es doch maßgeblich dazu bei .... Ich finde es schade, egal was man sagt, es wird immer zerpflückt, geschnitten und so hingedreht, wie man es sehen/hören will. Viele Bilder die IMMER wieder in dem Zusammenhang mit deutscheren Deutschen in den Medien gebracht werden, sind 10, 15 und noch mehr an Jahren alt. Komisch, das den Leuten das nicht auffällt. Da wo ich in den Kreisen verkehrt habe, da hatte KEINER Springerstiefel oder Glatze ... Aber gut ...

Provokant ist es nur, weil du es so siehst. Ich mag auch keine Homosexuellen. Ich mag auch keine Katzen. Ich mag keine Pfirsiche. ich mag auch keine ausländische Freundin haben wollen. Und? Bin ich nun Obsthasser, bin ich Tierhasser? Bin ich Menschenverachtend? Oder bin ich nur ein einfacher Kerl, wie du auch? Hmmm ... 

Ikenne Herrn Voigt ganz gut. Hab oft persönlich mit ihm zu tun gehabt. Ich kann sagen, als Mensch macht er auf mich durchweg einen guten Eindruck, höfflich, zuvorkommend und er weiß was er redet. Politisch bin ich nie mit ihm auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner gekommen. Wahrscheinlich weil er mir zu radikahl ist ... Trotzdem haben wir uns gegenseitig respektiert. Und das fehlt mir hier ...


----------



## Pagz (25. Dezember 2010)

> Ich mag auch keine Homosexuellen


Und wie viele kennst du? Zu sagen, ich mag keine Homosexuellen, nur weil sie homosexuell sind, würde dich zu genau dem machen, was du uns vorwirfst: Jemanden, der ohne Wissen nur durch Vorurteile über andere richtet!


> Bin ich nun Obsthasser


Vielleicht, ist aber egal, schließlich hat Obst keine Gefühle o.ä. , das du verletzen könntest


> Viele Bilder die IMMER wieder in dem Zusammenhang mit deutscheren Deutschen in den Medien gebracht werden, sind 10, 15 und noch mehr an Jahren alt


Falls das auf das Video bezogen ist: Udo Voigt war auch damals schon Vorsitzender, d.h er vertritt die Interessen und Ziele der NPD nach außen. Er ist immer noch an der MAcht, also scheint er die Ziele und Interessen auch nicht schlecht zu vertreten.


> Da wo ich in den Kreisen verkehrt habe, da hatte KEINER Springerstiefel oder Glatze ... Aber gut ...


Ah und was hat das mit seiner politischen Meinung zu tun?


> Ich kann sagen, als Mensch macht er auf mich durchweg einen guten Eindruck, höfflich, zuvorkommend und er weiß was er redet


Offentsichtlich weiß er nicht, was er redet, siehe Video


> Trotzdem haben wir uns gegenseitig respektiert. Und das fehlt mir hier ...


Und warum kann die NPD nicht einfach Ausländer, Homosexuelle etc.. respektieren?


----------



## TheRammbock (25. Dezember 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Und wie viele kennst du? Zu sagen, ich mag keine Homosexuellen, nur weil sie homosexuell sind, würde dich zu genau dem machen, was du uns vorwirfst: Jemanden, der ohne Wissen nur durch Vorurteile über andere richtet!



Sicher kann ich nicht alle und alles kennnen. ABER wenn ich von etwas spreche, dann sicherlich aus EIGENEN Efahrungen. Denn ich weiß, wenn ich etwas anprangere, dann muß ich es besser machen, als die, welche ich anprangere. Ich kenne 2 Homosexuelle, ich will nicht Paare sagen, Menschen, welche jeweils einen Lebenspartner haben. Beides mehr ode rMinder gute Bekannte meiner Eltern. Ich haabe also schon Einblicke gehabt, auf die ich im nachhinein gerne verzichtet hätte. 



Robin123 schrieb:


> Falls das auf das Video bezogen ist: Udo Voigt war auch damals schon Vorsitzender, d.h er vertritt die Interessen und Ziele der NPD nach außen. Er ist immer noch an der MAcht, also scheint er die Ziele und Interessen auch nicht schlecht zu vertreten.



Es war nicht nur auf diesen einen "Bericht" bezogen, sondern auf die allgemeine Berichtserstattung von den Massenmedieen. Dereren tägliches tun, verdrehen, Schneiden und Lügen ... 



Robin123 schrieb:


> Offentsichtlich weiß er nicht, was er redet, siehe Video



Ich kann mich da nur wiederholen: ER WEIß GANZ GENAU WAS ER SAGT.



Robin123 schrieb:


> Und warum kann die NPD nicht einfach Ausländer, Homosexuelle etc.. respektieren?



Ich kann das ja nur aus meiner Sichtweise wiedergeben. Diese ist ja nicht representativ. Ich bemühe mich eines Beispieles: Deine Familie wohnt in einem Haus. Euch geht es gut. Nun kommt eine andere Familie, zieht neben euch ein. Sie breiten sich aber immer mehr aus. Sie holen sich die Früchte von eurem Baum. Da sagst du vielleicht noch nichts, des Friedens willen. Sie benutzen deinen Garten, laden da ihren Müll ab. Feiern dort, obwohl sie einen eigenen haben. Der Sohn findet deine Tochter "sexy" fasst sie vielleicht an, weil er nimmt, was er haben will ... 

Sitzt du nur rum und schaust zu? Ich glaube kaum ...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. Dezember 2010)

> Sicher kann ich nicht alle und alles kennnen. ABER wenn ich von etwas spreche, dann sicherlich aus EIGENEN Efahrungen. Denn ich weiß, wenn ich etwas anprangere, dann muß ich es besser machen, als die, welche ich anprangere. Ich kenne 2 Homosexuelle, ich will nicht Paare sagen, Menschen, welche jeweils einen Lebenspartner haben. Beides mehr ode rMinder gute Bekannte meiner Eltern. Ich haabe also schon Einblicke gehabt, auf die ich im nachhinein gerne verzichtet hätte.


Wieso mach einen Menschen seine sexuellen Vorlieben schlechter als andere Menschen? Das ist Privatsache und hat keinerlei allgemeingültige Auswirkung auf den Charakter. Ich kenne ebenfalls ein paar Homosexuelle. Die meisten von ihnen sind sehr aufgeschlossene humorvolle und nette Menschen mit denen man viel lachen und spaß haben kann (im nicht sexuellen Sinne).



> Ich kann mich da nur wiederholen: ER WEIß GANZ GENAU WAS ER SAGT.


Umso schlimmer wenn er weiß was er sagt und trotzdem solchen menschenfeindlichen Blödsinn redet.



> Ich kann das ja nur aus meiner Sichtweise wiedergeben. Diese ist ja nicht representativ. Ich bemühe mich eines Beispieles: Deine Familie wohnt in einem Haus. Euch geht es gut. Nun kommt eine andere Familie, zieht neben euch ein. Sie breiten sich aber immer mehr aus. Sie holen sich die Früchte von eurem Baum. Da sagst du vielleicht noch nichts, des Friedens willen. Sie benutzen deinen Garten, laden da ihren Müll ab. Feiern dort, obwohl sie einen eigenen haben. Der Sohn findet deine Tochter "sexy" fasst sie vielleicht an, weil er nimmt, was er haben will ...
> 
> Sitzt du nur rum und schaust zu? Ich glaube kaum ...


Natürlich würde ich mir das nicht einfach anschauen und nichts tun. Das von dir beschriebene Verhalten hat aber nunmal nichts mit der Religion oder Herkunft eines Menschen zu tun. Es gibt mehr als genug deutsche Ghetto-Kids die sich nicht benehmen können, und deren Anzahl nimmt auch immer weiter zu.
Das ist meiner Meinung nach viel mehr ein Problem des sozialen Status und damit verbunden auch der Erziehungsqualität.

In Sachsen wurde vor kurzem eine interessante Studie veröffentlicht. Dabei kam heraus, dass etwa 60% der vietnamesischen Jugendlichen ein Gymnasium besuchen, während der Anteil unter deutschen Jugendlichen bei (ich glaube) 40% lag, auf jeden Fall weit unter dem Anteil bei unseren vietnamesischen Mitbürgern. Willst du die auch alle los werden? Dann haben wir bald garkeine Fachkräfte mehr weil deutsche Jugendliche immer mehr verblöden und keinen vernünftigen Abschluss schaffen.


----------



## Shi (25. Dezember 2010)

Neeeeeiiiiin, das Interview ist vooooollkommen aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, gell? Das will der liebe Onkel Udo ja gar nicht so sagen, die bösen Journalisten drehen das immer falsch hin...

Sag mal, bist du eigentlich extrem naiv oder ein rechter Spinner? Die ganzen Nazis wollen doch wieder einen Führer und keine Schwulen, Lesben, Ausländer und Juden! Das dürfen sie nur so nciht sagen, denn sie müssen sich ja volksnah geben! Damit Vollidioten denken: "Achso, der liebe Onkel von Nebenan ist gar kein schlimmer Nazi! Der ist ja voll der nette Kerl, ich finds gut wie *er* mich subtil indoktriniert!" So etwas darf es nicht geben! Deshalb gibt es nichts, was man diesen kranken Nazis entgegensetzen darf, außer blankem Hass! Kein Fußbreit den Faschisten! Meinst du die NPD-Mitglieder lehnen den Holocaust ab, sagen: "das war nicht gut, ich wünsche mir zwar ein starkes national gesinntes Deutschland ABER DER HOLOCAUST WAR NICHT GUT!???????" Das glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht! Für jeden vergasten, gefolterten, erniedrigten und entrechteten Juden, Sinto, Rom, Kommunisten, Homosexuellen sollte mindestens ein Nazi das gleiche erleben anstatt subtil diese kranke S C H E I ß E in der Gesellschaft zu verbreiten! Geht es einigen von euch eigentlich noch gut? Nazis kann man nur hassen!


----------



## TheRammbock (25. Dezember 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Wieso mach einen Menschen seine sexuellen Vorlieben schlechter als andere Menschen? Das ist Privatsache und hat keinerlei allgemeingültige Auswirkung auf den Charakter. Ich kenne ebenfalls ein paar Homosexuelle. Die meisten von ihnen sind sehr aufgeschlossene humorvolle und nette Menschen mit denen man viel lachen und spaß haben kann (im nicht sexuellen Sinne).



Richtig. Das ist PRIVATsache. In den vier Wänden können sie tun und lassen, was ihnen Spaß macht. Aber sicherlich sollen sie nicht gleichberechtigt werden (Ehe, Kinder, Finanzen). Alles andere ist mir Banane ...



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Natürlich würde ich mir das nicht einfach anschauen und nichts tun. Das von dir beschriebene Verhalten hat aber nunmal nichts mit der Religion oder Herkunft eines Menschen zu tun. Es gibt mehr als genug deutsche Ghetto-Kids die sich nicht benehmen können, und deren Anzahl nimmt auch immer weiter zu.
> Das ist meiner Meinung nach viel mehr ein Problem des sozialen Status und damit verbunden auch der Erziehungsqualität.



Von Grunde richtig in meinen Augen. Allerdings, muß ich erstmal dafür Sorgen, das es mir gut geht. DANN erst kann ich dafür Sorgen, das es anderen gut geht. Wir haben hier so viele eigene hausgemachte Probleme und sollen uns noch mit einer vielzahl anderer herumschlagen. Ich bin keiner, der weiß, wie man es ändern kann. ABER ich weiß, das es gar nicht geändert werden soll!



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> In Sachsen wurde vor kurzem eine interessante Studie veröffentlicht. Dabei kam heraus, dass etwa 60% der vietnamesischen Jugendlichen ein Gymnasium besuchen, während der Anteil unter deutschen Jugendlichen bei (ich glaube) 40% lag, auf jeden Fall weit unter dem Anteil bei unseren vietnamesischen Mitbürgern. Willst du die auch alle los werden? Dann haben wir bald garkeine Fachkräfte mehr weil deutsche Jugendliche immer mehr verblöden und keinen vernünftigen Abschluss schaffen.



Ich kenne diese Zahlen nicht. Ich bin auch nicht einer, der sofort nach Quellen schreit. Meinetwegen mag es so sein. Dann sollte man sich fragen, warum das so ist. Es wird nach ausländischen Facharbeitern geschriene? Ja sag mal, werden denn alle verrückt. 16 Bundesländer, 16 VERSCHIEDENE Bildungssysteme. Da stinkt doch was, gewaltig sogar. Dann sollen sie deutsche Facharbeiter ausbilden zum Teufel nochmal. Die sind da, die Jungs und Mädels. Bildungssreformen noch und nöcher ... Jedesmal wurde es schlechter. Pisastudie, alles Volksverarsche! Die Volksverdummung ist seit zig Jahrzehnten im vollen Gange ... Absichtlich, geplant und durchgezogen!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Dezember 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Richtig. Das ist PRIVATsache. In den vier Wänden können sie tun und lassen, was ihnen Spaß macht. Aber sicherlich sollen sie nicht gleichberechtigt werden (Ehe, Kinder, Finanzen). Alles andere ist mir Banane ...


Wieso sollten sie nicht gleichberechtigt sein? Sind etwa nicht alle Menschen gleich? Da kommt dann wieder die unterschiedlich Wertigkeit der Menschen raus! Meiner Mienung nach dürfen Homosexuelle eine Ehe Schließen, Kinder adoptieren und sie wie "normale", wenn es überhaupt so etwas gibt, Eltern aufziehen. Sie haben doch die gleichen Rechte wie wir und sollten auch gleich behandelt werden. Ich sehe lieber Kinder in einem guten Homosexuellen Elternpaar als in einem schlectem hetero-Paar, wo das Kind leidet.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. Dezember 2010)

> Von Grunde richtig in meinen Augen. Allerdings, muß ich erstmal dafür Sorgen, das es mir gut geht. DANN erst kann ich dafür Sorgen, das es anderen gut geht. Wir haben hier so viele eigene hausgemachte Probleme und sollen uns noch mit einer vielzahl anderer herumschlagen. Ich bin keiner, der weiß, wie man es ändern kann. ABER ich weiß, das es gar nicht geändert werden soll!



Ich glaube wenn du mal arbeitslos werden solltest bist du ganz froh, dass ALLE etwas abgeben um die schwächer gestellten nicht allein zu lassen.
Aber was hat deine Aussage mit dem Zitat zu tun? Ich sehe da keinen inhaltlichen Zusammenhang.



> Ich kenne diese Zahlen nicht. Ich bin auch nicht einer, der sofort nach Quellen schreit. Meinetwegen mag es so sein. Dann sollte man sich fragen, warum das so ist. Es wird nach ausländischen Facharbeitern geschriene? Ja sag mal, werden denn alle verrückt. 16 Bundesländer, 16 VERSCHIEDENE Bildungssysteme. Da stinkt doch was, gewaltig sogar. Dann sollen sie deutsche Facharbeiter ausbilden zum Teufel nochmal. Die sind da, die Jungs und Mädels. Bildungssreformen noch und nöcher ... Jedesmal wurde es schlechter. Pisastudie, alles Volksverarsche! Die Volksverdummung ist seit zig Jahrzehnten im vollen Gange ... Absichtlich, geplant und durchgezogen!



Als Quelle kann ich dir jetzt nur eine höchtens 2 Monate alte Ausgabe der Leipziger Volkszeitung nennen, welches Datum genau kann ich dir leider nichtmehr sagen. Die genauen Zahlen müsste ich jetzt auch erstmal wieder recherchieren, da das aber der Argumentation nicht dient habe ich mal drauf verzichtet. In Tendenz stimmen die Zahlen auf jeden Fall so.
Unser verkorkstes Bildungssystem ist auch wieder ein ganz anderes Thema. Ich bin auch gegen das föderalistische Bildungsmodell und die grunlegende Systematik hinter unserem Bildungssystem (Studiengebühren, Förder- und Sonderschule etc.).
Fakt ist aber, dass es in Deutschland schon jetzt an Fachkräften mangelt und dieser Trend in Zukunft immer weiter zunimmt solange nichts dagegen unternommen wird.
Solange wir unsere Fachkräfte nicht selbst hervorbringen können habe ich absolut nichts gegen gut integrierte Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland. Die machen ihre Arbeit genauso gut oder schlecht wie ein Einheimischer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Dezember 2010)

Weitere Posts voller Vorurteile über "die ..." werden geahndet.
Posts, die sich auf ein "stimmt nicht" ohne Begründung beschränken sollte man sich in einer Diskussion auch sparen und dass die Forderung, einzelne Menschen rechtlich bevorzugt gegenüber anderen zu behandeln in diesem Forum und diesem Staat nichts zu suchen hat, bedarf hoffentlich auch keiner Erklärung.

P.S.:
Bezüglich Aussagen über Homosexuelle könnt ihr ggf. im Adoptionsthread nachlesen. Da war es zwar auch nicht immer ontopic, weswegen ich niemandem einen Vorwurf mache, der es hier mit Bezug zum NPD-Parteiprogramm oder Stellungnahmen höherrangiger NPD-Funktionäre widerholt, aber eine vollkommen sinnlose Widerholung und Verschwendung von Freizeit bleibts trotzdem.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber, dass es in Deutschland schon jetzt an Fachkräften mangelt und dieser Trend in Zukunft immer weiter zunimmt solange nichts dagegen unternommen wird.
> Solange wir unsere Fachkräfte nicht selbst hervorbringen können habe ich absolut nichts gegen gut integrierte Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland. Die machen ihre Arbeit genauso gut oder schlecht wie ein Einheimischer.


 
Warte mal, bis die geburtenstarken Jahrgänge in Rente gehen, also die Babyboomgeneration von Ende der 50er bis Anfang der 70er.
Die gehen in den nächten 15-25 Jahren in Rente und dann wird das Rentensystem zusammenbrechen.
Der Mangel an Facharbeitern, der dann richtig groß sein wird, ist dann das kleinere Übel. 

Nur leider sehe in im Parteipogramm der NPD keinen Lösungsvorschlag bei der Sache.
Oder wollen sie die Frauen wieder an den Herd schicken?


----------



## TheRammbock (26. Dezember 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn du mal arbeitslos  werden solltest bist du ganz froh, dass ALLE etwas abgeben um die  schwächer gestellten nicht allein zu lassen.



Das will ich nicht in Abrede stellen. Es ist auch nicht nur der kleine Rahmen. Wenn man in Größen denkt (Landesebene) dann wird die Sache wieder interessanter. Stichwort Verschuldung ...



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Aber was hat deine Aussage mit dem Zitat zu tun? Ich sehe da keinen inhaltlichen Zusammenhang.



Eo fängt man an, wo hört man auf? Das ist ein Problem, was viele Probleme nach sich zieht. Da muß ich doch nicht auf ein Ghetto-Kind eingehen *denk*




a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber, dass es in Deutschland schon jetzt an Fachkräften mangelt  und dieser Trend in Zukunft immer weiter zunimmt solange nichts dagegen  unternommen wird.
> Solange wir unsere Fachkräfte nicht selbst hervorbringen können habe ich  absolut nichts gegen gut integrierte Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland. Die  machen ihre Arbeit genauso gut oder schlecht wie ein  Einheimischer.



Das ist ja alles ein offenes Geheimnis. Man kann dem Fachkräftemangel mit Deutschen decken, aber man WILL es NICHT. Das ist der einzige Grund, warum es so ist, wie es ist. In meinen Augen natürlich. Es herrscht kein so großer Fachkräftemangel wie uns immer vorgegaukelt wird. Aber auch nur meine persönliche Meinung.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nur leider sehe in im Parteipogramm der NPD keinen Lösungsvorschlag bei der Sache. Oder wollen sie die Frauen wieder an den Herd schicken?





> Ausschnitte aus dem Parteiprogramm:
> 
> Familienpolitische Maßnahmen des Staates, wie das Kindergeld, das „Begrüßungsgeld“ für Neugeborene, das „Müttergehalt“ und das von der NPD geforderte Familiendarlehen haben ausschließlich deutsche Familien zu fördern [...]
> 
> ...


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Dezember 2010)

Ja klar, immer schön viel Geld herschenken. 
Das hat bei uns früher auch schön funktioniert und jetzt haben wir deswegen noch mehr Schulden.


----------



## KaitoKid (26. Dezember 2010)

> Familienpolitische Maßnahmen des Staates, wie das Kindergeld, das „Begrüßungsgeld“ für Neugeborene, das „Müttergehalt“ und das von der NPD geforderte Familiendarlehen haben ausschließlich deutsche Familien zu fördern [...]


Sag das mal dem lieben Herrn Abdul und seiner netten Frau Alya, die leider wegen des Bürgerkriegs und des korrupten Regimes aus ihrem Land flüchten mussten, die hier brav ihr Leben nach unseren Gesetzen führen und Steuern zahlen und deren Sohn Muhammed in Deutschland geboren wurde, und gerade sein Abitur mit 1,7 bestanden hat*[Sarkasmus->off/Ironie->off]*
Was sind denn "deutsche" Familien?



> ICH muß Angst in meinem eigenen Land vor GÄSTEN haben? Hmmm, verkehrte Welt ...


Da sieht man mal wieder wie weit diese Indoktrinierung schon fotgeschritten ist^^
Weißt du, vielleicht liegt das daran, dass man sich als sogenannter "GAST" einfach ein bisschen mehr Gastfreundschaft wünscht.
Im Klartext: Selbst wenn man hier geboren ist und eigentlich ein deutscher, fühlt man sich einfach unerwünscht.
Tja, und irgendwann ist man in einer Schleife gefangen:
_ 1. Deutscher haut Ausländer. 2. Ausländer haut Deutschen 3. wieder von vorne beginnen...._
Und ich will damit NICHT sagen wer angefangen hat, Fakt ist nur irgendwie kommen wir nicht mehr da raus.
Zum Schluss würde ich sagen, nicht die NPD ist das Problem, sondern Menschen die, denken andere Menschen aufgrund ihrer Hautfarbe/Nationalität/Rasse/Religion/Sexualität/Meinung/Lieblingspizzasorte in eine andere Schublade stecken zu müssen. Aber sowas is nich, wir sitzen alle im selben Sandkasten und spielen mit den selben Bauklötzen!


----------



## Biosman (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab in den letzten Jahren immer mal wieder einen Wahlhelfer Online test gemacht.

Komisch war das meistens die NPD an erster stelle stand. Ich bin zwar National eingestellt aber mit sicherheit kein Nazi. Trotz allem finde ich das dieses Land irgendwas tun muss. Es wird langsam wirklich zu viel des guten. Wer soll das noch alles Zahlen? Die Deutschen Schulen Fallen auseinander. Überall fehlt Geld....

Naja egal... Ich überleg echt in die Schweiz zu ziehen. Wenn das Land blos nicht 4 Sprachig wäre ~.~


----------



## Gast1111 (26. Dezember 2010)

@TheRammbock bei uns im Schwabenländle hat die NPD auch etwas Ausländerfeindliche Wahlplakate:
Machs Ländle net he, wähl NPD.
Raus mit der Moschee wir streichen allen Ausländern das Arbeitslosengeld und schieben sie ab.
Solche Sprüche (Sind nicht ganz Wörtlich) stehen da!


----------



## Nomad (26. Dezember 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> ICH muß Angst in meinem eigenen Land vor GÄSTEN haben? Hmmm, verkehrte Welt ...



Richtig, in meiner Stadt (also hier wo ich wohn^^), da sollte man nicht mehr durch die Stadt gehen, wenn es dunkel ist. Aus dem einfachen Grund zusammengeschlagen und/oder ausgeraubt zu werden. Und das größtenteils (!) von "Gästen" (bei uns sinds Russen (nicht abwertend gemeint )). Nur frage ich mich, warum sind die so gewalttätig? Warum greift die Polizei oder Staat nicht ein? In ihrem Heimatland soll man sich doch auch benehmen. Warum tuen diese es hier nicht? 



			
				KaitoKid schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt du, vielleicht liegt das daran, dass man sich als sogenannter "GAST" einfach ein bisschen mehr Gastfreundschaft wünscht.



Deswegen schlag ich Leute? Deswegen raub ich sie aus? Deswegen bin ich gewalttätig? Nein, dann sollte man das anders lösen, aber nicht mit Gewalt.



			
				KaitoKid schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Schluss würde ich sagen, nicht die NPD ist das Problem, sondern Menschen die, denken andere Menschen aufgrund ihrer Hautfarbe/Nationalität/Rasse/Religion/Sexualität/Meinung/Lieblingspizzasorte in eine andere Schublade stecken zu müssen. Aber sowas is nich, wir sitzen alle im selben Sandkasten und spielen mit den selben Bauklötzen!



Richtig, find ich auch so.



			
				Biosman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zwar National eingestellt aber mit sicherheit kein Nazi.



Das find ich auch schlimm. Wer national eingestellt ist, der wird sofort und ohne Diskussion als Nazi hingestellt.


----------



## KaitoKid (26. Dezember 2010)

> Deswegen schlag ich Leute? Deswegen raub ich sie aus? Deswegen bin ich gewalttätig? Nein, dann sollte man das anders lösen, aber nicht mit Gewalt.


Ok, da hab ich mich komisch ausgedrückt, ich meine damit das, was ich z.B. an meiner Schule gerade von den "Ausländern" mitbekomme: Wtf?! Irgendwie gehts dabei wieder um das heißgeliebte Thema Integration^^ By the way, die Amtssprache an meiner Schule ist Türkisch....


----------



## Nomad (26. Dezember 2010)

Tükisch oder Türkisch? ^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Dezember 2010)

> By the way, die Amtssprache an meiner Schule ist Türkisch....


Du meinst wohl eher das dort mehr türkisch als deutsch gesprochen wird, oder ist es eine türkische Schule? 

Die *Amtssprache* in Deutschland ist immer noch *deutsch*!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Familienpolitische Maßnahmen des Staates, wie das Kindergeld, das „Begrüßungsgeld“ für Neugeborene, das „Müttergehalt“ und das von der NPD geforderte Familiendarlehen haben ausschließlich deutsche Familien zu fördern [...]
> 
> Die erzieherische Verantwortung für Kinder liegt in erster Linie bei der Familie. Für das Kindeswohl ist es am besten, wenn die Betreuung in den ersten drei Lebensjahren hauptsächlich durch die Mutter erfolgt. Die Leistung der Hausfrau und Mutter ist entsprechend der in anderen Berufen erbrachten Arbeitsleistung zu würdigen. Sie hat ein Anrecht auf ein nach Anzahl und Alter der Kinder gestaffeltes, zeitlich begrenztes Müttergehalt. Mütter sollten nicht aus finanziellen
> Gründen gezwungen sein, außerhäuslich zu arbeiten. Die Altersrente von Müttern ist vom Gesetzgeber zu sichern.


 
Hmm... wenn ich das so lese, dann bedeutet es ja doch, dass die NPD die Frau wieder an den Herd schicken will.
Von Gebärmasschine will ich nicht mal reden. 

Öhm, was bedeutet, dass sie aus finanziellen Mitteln nicht arbeiten sollen? 
Wie finanziert denn ein Leiarbeitet oder Niedringlöhner seine Familie, wenn die Frau nicht auch arbeitet?
Oder soll die Leiharbeit super bezahlt werden, bzw. Niedriglohnsektor gibts dann nicht mehr?
Aber wie konkurrieren, denn Globalisierung besteht ja weiterhin, egal ob die NDP die Regierung stellt oder nicht.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Die *Amtssprache* in Deutschland ist immer noch *deutsch*!


 
Eigentlich gibts keine offizielle, gesetzlich festgelegte Amtssprache.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Dezember 2010)

Hm laut §19 SGB Absatz 1 schon. 



> (1) Die Amtssprache ist deutsch. Hörbehinderte Menschen haben das Recht, zur Verständigung in der Amtssprache Gebärdensprache zu verwenden; Aufwendungen für Dolmetscher sind von der Behörde oder dem für die Sozialleistung zuständigen Leistungsträger zu tragen.


Ist doch ein Gesetz oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2010)

Wann haben dir das denn eingeführt?
Als ich noch studiert habe (und das ist noch nicht so lange her, obwohl andere das Gegenteil gehaupten ), war das jedenfalls nicht so.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Dezember 2010)

Naja, das sind die sprachlichen Regelungen der Ämter (Gesetzestexte für Amtsgerichte und andere Behörden gibt es auch). Somit kann man wirklich behaupten das in Deutschland die Amtssprache deutsch ist, aber es gibt auch regionale Abweichungen, zum Beispiel bei den sorbischen Kommunen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2010)

Aber im Grundgesetzt steht das nicht, dass Deutsch gesprochen werden muss, wie z.B. in Frankreich.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Dezember 2010)

Ja das stimmt, weil man sich dann auf Hochdeutsch einigen müßte in Deutschland und da sind die Bayern bestimmt dagegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2010)

Oder die Sachsen, wobei wir damit wieder bei der NPD landen.


----------



## KaitoKid (26. Dezember 2010)

@ ConNerVos
Wenn ich nicht genau wüsste, dass Kreuzberg in Berlin ist, was ja eine deutsche Stadt ist, würde ich ja schwören, nachdem ich 1 1/2 Stunden mit der Bahn gefahren bin steig ich glatt in der Türkei aus^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2010)

Das hast du aber überall auf der Welt, da gibts Ecken, da wird die Sprache des Landes nicht mehr gepsrochen.
Fahr mal nach Miami, dort labern sie alle nur noch spanisch. 
(und ich weiß das, ich hatte dieses Jahr dort Urlaub gemacht)


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Dezember 2010)

Das stimmt so nicht ganz quante nicht alle aber viele (liegt wohl auch ein bisserl an der Geschichte von Florida -> ehemals Mexiko  ), denn ich kam mit englisch recht weit in Miami! 

@ KaitoKid

Nicht nur in Kreuzberg, denn in Neu Cölln kommts mir auch so vor … soviel zur erfolgreichen Integrationspolitik der deutschen Regierung!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz quante nicht alle aber viele (liegt wohl auch ein bisserl an der Geschichte von Florida -> ehemals Mexiko  ), denn ich kam mit englisch recht weit in Miami!


 
Schalte mal Radiosender ein, dann wirst du denken, du bist in Cuba oder Spanien. 
Ist in Kalifornien nicht anders, liegt halt an den Einwanderern.
Die Mexikaner/Kubaner, bleiben halt dort, warum sollten sie nach Oregon oder Main weiter ziehen?
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie oft du schon in Miami warst, aber besucht mal eijn paar Marktstände, geh in Restaurants, oder such einen Supermarkt auf, dort arbeiten meist Menschen lateinamerikanischer Herkunft und die sprechen spanisch. Dass sie sich bemühen, englisch zu sprechen, ist klar, das tun die Türken, die in Deutschland leben auch, aber wenn sie untereinander sind, sprechen sie türkisch und das machen die Lateinamerikaner in den USA auch.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Dezember 2010)

Nicht nur Radiosender, im TV gibts auch Sender (und ich mein nicht die mexikanischen Sender)  da labern die auch in español (z.b. Tele Miami). 

Egal ob Einwanderer oder nicht ich denke mehr das es doch an der geschichtlichen Herkunft liegt, warum sollten die ehemaligen Mexikaner auch ihr Land und Hof verlassen und plötzlich nur englisch reden?! 
Im Spreewald wird ja auch sorbisch gesprochen, warum auch nicht die leben da ja schon seit Jahrhunderten und bewahren halt ihre Tradition und ihre Sprache, genauso wie die ehemaligen Mexikaner in Florida oder Kalifornien.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2010)

Es geht aber darum, dass du dir Sprache kannst, in dem du lebst.
Im Norden gibts einige, die Plattdeusch sprechen, aber natürlich können die auch Hochdeutsch reden.
Einige türkisch stämmige Einwanderer können aber nicht mal richtig Deutsch, obwohl sie hier seit Jahren leben.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Dezember 2010)

@ConVer Im Spreewald wird Sorbisch (Was ist das um Himmelswillen!?) geredet?
Als ich im Sommer da war haben die ganz normales Hoch Deutsch (Nix Berliner Deutsch ) geredet und zwar alle!?
@Quanti Ist mir neulich auch passiert in Sindelfingen (Falls das jemand kennt) waren so etwa 8 Türken im Bus und haben alle Türkisch geredet und der eine konnte gar kein Deutsch und die anderen haben übersetzt. (Der eine hat den anderen voll stolz erzählt er hätte seine Hauptschul Abschlussprüfung mit 3.2 hingelegt, und die waren richtig beeindruckt )


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Dezember 2010)

Die Sorben oder auch Wenden genannt leben dort (deshalb auch 2 sprachige Ortsschilder). Die Sprache wurde aufgrund der DDR-Regierung immer mehr verdrängt, ist aber wieder im kommen und wird dort sogar wieder in der Schule als Fach angeboten. 

Die Sorben/Wenden gehören sogar offiziell zu einer Volksminderheit wie die Friesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Die Sorben/Wenden gehören sogar offiziell zu einer Volksminderheit wie die Friesen.


 
Ich weiß aber nicht, wie lange es sie noch geben wird, wenn die NPD an die Macht gekommen ist.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Dezember 2010)

Hm sie haben bis jetzt überlebt und von sorbischen Deportationen zur NS-Zeit hab ich bis Dato noch nichts gelesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Hm sie haben bis jetzt überlebt und von sorbischen Deportationen zur NS-Zeit hab ich bis Dato noch nichts gelesen.


 
Wenn sie bei der NPD als "Deutsch" gelten, dann ist ja gut, ich weiß aber nicht, was sie als "Deutsch" definieren (Spock hätte Probleme, der hat dunkle Haare und Augen ).
Einer meiner Arbeitskollegen ist zwar indischer Abstammung, hat aber einen deutschen Pass (dessen Kinder sind hier geboren, haben von Anfang an die Deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft, haben aber keine blonden Haare und blaue Augen )
Er und seine Familie sprechen perfekt deutsch, aber ob das für die NPD reicht um als "Deutsch" zu gelten, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Dezember 2010)

Das ist ne gute Frage ich glaube denen reicht ein deutscher Personalausweis nicht. Die Juden zur NS-Zeit hatten ja auch deutsche Ausweise (bevor sie mit einem J und den Namen Sara/Israel gekennzeichnet wurden). 

Solche Fragen kann wohl nur ein eingefleischter NPD-Anhänger beantworten … oder auch nicht die wollen ja gewählt werden.


----------



## Rocksteak (27. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Hm sie haben bis jetzt überlebt und von sorbischen Deportationen zur NS-Zeit hab ich bis Dato noch nichts gelesen.



Die Sorben sollten am Anfang auch indoktriniert werden, damit sie für die Ziele der NSDAP "kämpfen". Allerdings hatten die salopp gesagt kein Bock drauf, und so entschied sich die NSDAP die Sorben zu assimilieren, bzw sie haben es versucht


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Dezember 2010)

Aha und so bin ich wieder schlauer und das erklärt auch die nicht vorhandenen Deportationslisten der Sorben/Wenden. Danke für diese Auskunft!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das ist ne gute Frage ich glaube denen reicht ein deutscher Personalausweis nicht. Die Juden zur NS-Zeit hatten ja auch deutsche Ausweise (bevor sie mit einem J und den Namen Sara/Israel gekennzeichnet wurden).
> 
> Solche Fragen kann wohl nur ein eingefleischter NPD-Anhänger beantworten … oder auch nicht die wollen ja gewählt werden.


 
Mich würde aber mal sehr die Definition des Begriffs "Deutsch" in Sinne der NPD interessieren.
Meine Frau hat braune Haare und grüne Augen, ist sie noch "deutsch" 
Meine Tochter wurde in Los Angeles geboren und hat neben der deutschen auch die US Staatsbürgerschaft.
Ist das schon ein Verstoß, wenn man nicht in Deutschland geboren wurde, bzw. eine andere Staatsbürgerschaft zusärtlich hat? 

Ich hab da keine genauer Definition gelesen, aber vielleicht können ja NPD Anhänger, die es ja auch hier gibt, wenn ich mir das Ergebnis oben angucke, mal erklären.
Müssen auch die Großeltern Deutsche sein, damit man selbst als Deutscher gilt (dann hätte meine Frau ein Problem, denn ihre Mutter ist gebürtige Französin ).


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Dezember 2010)

Gegen Franzosen hatten se doch nichts soviel ich weiß und die Amies sind ja auch gut durchmischt und haben teilweise deutsches Blut. Und das Bild blond und blauäugig war ja auch nur das Idealbild eines Ariers afaik … es soll ja auch Halb- und Viertelarier gegeben haben laut Definition der Nazionalsozialisten, also hätte dein Anhang gute Chancen, denn selbst Addi war ja Vierteljude und von Geburt ein Österreicher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

Also im Klartext, die haben nur was gegen Leute, die anders denken, einem anderem Kulturkreis/Religion angehören? 
Nun ja, ich bin Atheist... 
Meine Frau auch. 
Und meine Tochter wird es sein, dafür sorgen wir schon.


----------



## cerbero (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich geb zu, ich hab mir nicht die ganzen 70 Seiten angeschaut...

Mir fehlt da eine Auswahlmöglichkeit:
"Es ist Demokratie, gebt den Idioten was, das Sie voller Elan wählen können, auf das es sich gnadenlos blamiere... ... oder so" 

Wir haben gerade den Spaß das die NPD hier in der Stadt eine Geschäftsstelle eröffnen möchte. Die Gegenwehr ist... naja, irgendwie nicht überzeugend. Und von mir aus soll Sie, wenigstens ein leeres Haus weniger, immerhin ist die NPD (noch) eine zugelassene Partei. 
Bei der Streuung und dem Anteil der Bevölkerung mit Migrationshintergrund wird das ohnehin eine sehr unterhaltsame Geschichte 

Und was die Diskussion angeht, gegen wen die Rechten eigentlich was haben, das wissen die meist selbst nich so genau. Das variert von Gruppe zu Gruppe und ist einer der Hauptgründe warum ich mit den Rechten auf Kriegsfuß stehe: Man weiß eben nie genau gegen wen Sie morgen vorgehen wollen oder etwas haben. (Mal eine Beispielstudie dazu)


----------



## GaraNT (27. Dezember 2010)

Zur NPD braucht man ja nicht viel zu sagen, allesamt in einen Sack und kräftig mit nem Knüppel drauf. Trifft auf jedemfall immer die richtigen..


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Dezember 2010)

Bei Deutschlands Hintergrund ist deine Aussage gar nicht so falsch - in jedem anderen Land würde ich dir Unrecht geben aber gerade wir mit unserer Vergangenheit und unserer Einwanderungspolitik sollten die NPD verbieten...
@Quanti Dann wär ich aber sicher dran  (---> Engländer )


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Quanti Dann wär ich aber sicher dran  (---> Engländer )


 
Du wärst sogar doppelt dran. 
Denn hättet ihr, wie die Franzosen auch, am Telefon kapituliert (),  anstatt sich zu wehren, würde man heute in England kein Guinness mehr saufen, was ein Fortschritt wäre. 
Die Schotten hätten aber ihren Whisky verteidigt. 
(sind ja nicht so'ne Weicheier wie die Engländer, die jedes Elfmeterschießen verlieren )


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also im Klartext, die haben nur was gegen Leute, die anders denken, einem anderem Kulturkreis/Religion angehören?



Könnte man daraus schließen! Ob sie darüber hinaus noch den Euthanasie-Gedanken haben, wie die Alt-Nazis, läßt das Parteiprogramm ja nicht durchblicken. 




> Nun ja, ich bin Atheist...Meine Frau auch.



Ich bin Anhänger der nordischen Religion (Odin, Freya, Thor ... etc.) mich werden sie dann garantiert in den neuen Germanenorden integrieren wollen. 



> Und meine Tochter wird es sein, dafür sorgen wir schon.



Naja was machst du wenn deine Tochter mit 18 unbedingt eine Konfession annehmen will? Erziehung zum "Nichtglauben" funktioniert nicht immer! 

PS: Guinness ist aber ein irisches Bier -> Stout. Die Britten trinken eher Ale oder Lager wie etwa das Carling.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber im Grundgesetzt steht das nicht, dass Deutsch gesprochen werden muss, wie z.B. in Frankreich.


In Frankreich ist Deutsch aber schon lange nicht mehr Amtssprache. 

Komischerweise müssen die sich aber nicht rechtfertigen, wenn sie rechts sind, weil das dort schon normal ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Naja was machst du wenn deine Tochter mit 18 unbedingt eine Konfession annehmen will? Erziehung zum "Nichtglauben" funktioniert nicht immer!


 
Wird sie aber nicht, wenn man rechtzeitig anfängt, sie für die Wissenschaft zu begeistern, kommt der Gedanke für Kirchen oder Götter gar nicht erst auf.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du wärst sogar doppelt dran.
> Denn hättet ihr, wie die Franzosen auch, am Telefon kapituliert (),  anstatt sich zu wehren, würde man heute in England kein Guinness mehr saufen, was ein Fortschritt wäre.
> Die Schotten hätten aber ihren Whisky verteidigt.
> (sind ja nicht so'ne Weicheier wie die Engländer, die jedes Elfmeterschießen verlieren )


Genau genommen bin ich Schotte  Nur Engländer klingt eben besser (Normalerweise sag ich ich bin Brite )


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

Die Schotten haben ein höheres Ansehen als die Engländer, denn immerhin leidet ihr seit Jahrhundert unter der englischen Krone. 
Wie wäre es mal, wenn du einen Bürgerkrieg anzettelst?


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Dezember 2010)

Naja ich leb ja in Deutschland also von dem her...
Klasse Idee


----------



## Shi (27. Dezember 2010)

Man könnte ja mal echt ein Was-wäre-wenn-Szenario entwerfen, bei dem es darum geht was passieren würde wenn die NPD an der Macht wäre. Was würde mit perfekt integrierten, den deutschen Pass besitzenden Ex-Ausländern passieren, die schon eine Art Patriotismus entwickelt haben? Und mit blauäugigen, (braun-)blonden Internationalisten wie mir? Sie würden mich wohl schnell deportieren


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Dezember 2010)

Du bist Internationalist, das bedeutet doch soviel wie, dass du willst dass sich alle Arbeiter aller Länder zusammenschließen (Proletarierer aller Länder vereinigt euch!) oder?


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Dezember 2010)

Stell dir mal vor die Nazis kämen auf so eine Idee … ich hab gehört das es so einige Länder gibt in denen Nazis unterwegs sind.


----------



## Shi (27. Dezember 2010)

@Wa1lock: ich bin dafür dass es gar keine Länder mehr gibt, dadurch keine Kriege und Fremdenhass
@ ConNerVos: Internationale Nationalisten hahah


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Dezember 2010)

Der Wegfall aller Grenzen würde aber den Fremdenhass nicht abschaffen, da es ja weiterhin Leute gibt, die offensichtlich anders aussehen. 

Außerdem würde ich meinen Nachbarn auch nicht mehr als gar nicht mögen, wenn es keine Grenze zwischen uns gäbe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> @Wa1lock: ich bin dafür dass es gar keine Länder mehr gibt, dadurch keine Kriege und Fremdenhass


 
Kriege gibs aber nicht nur zwischen Ländern, sondern vielfach zwischen Völkern, ethnischen Gruppen oder Andersdenkenden.
guck dir doch Darfur an oder andere ähnliche Konflike, z.B. Kosovo.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Dezember 2010)

Das ist doch logisch ein Land kann ja auch keine Kriege führen. 

@ Shi

Ich weiß das das idiotisch klingt, aber die finden doch alle Addi und "seine" Ideen gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das ist doch logisch ein Land kann ja auch keine Kriege führen.


 
Frag mal ein paar Amerikaner, die sehen das anders.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Dezember 2010)

Amerikaner glauben auch das die Mauer noch steht und Paris die Hauptstadt von Deutschland ist … achja der Eifelturm steht ja auch in London. (Habe ich selbst von Amerikanern mit Highschool-Abschluß gehört!) 

Daher erübrigt sich ein fragen denk ich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

Und wie viele deutsche Schulkinder hören den Namen Barack Obama und fragen dann
"_hey, den kenn isch nich, du, is das nich der Typ, den Ali letztens verkloppt hat_" 

Und hier wünschen wir und das straffe Bildungssystem der NDP, um wieder auf den Thread zurück zu kommen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Dezember 2010)

Da könnten wir auch das Bildungssystem der DDR einführen (ich glaub Shi wär dafür ) … das war auch irgendwie besser, wenn ich mir die allgemeine Verdummung der Jugend so betrachte. 

PS: Die Bildungspolitik die die NPD so verfolgt hab ich mir noch gar nicht betrachtet … schnell mal nachholen.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wie viele deutsche Schulkinder hören den Namen Barack Obama und fragen dann
> "_hey, den kenn isch nich, du, is das nich der Typ, den Ali letztens verkloppt hat_"
> 
> Und hier wünschen wir und das straffe Bildungssystem der NDP, um wieder auf den Thread zurück zu kommen.


Im Bildungssystem der NPD würden solche Schüler gar nicht drinn sein -
Aber BTT Neulich haben wir in Geschichte einen Film gesehen über eines der NS Gymnasien "Eliteschulen" mussten die Schüler bspw. ausrechen welche Fläche ein Bomber zerstören kann wenn er alle 2 Sekunden eine Bombe abwirft mit einer Zerstörungswelle von 500M wenn er 300KM/H fliegt!
Du willst doch nicht dass man in der Schule sowas rechnen muss!?
BTW Der Film hieß Napola - Elite für den Führer
mfg


----------



## TheRammbock (27. Dezember 2010)

KaitoKid schrieb:


> Sag das mal dem lieben Herrn Abdul und seiner netten Frau Alya, die leider wegen des Bürgerkriegs und des korrupten Regimes aus ihrem Land flüchten mussten, die hier brav ihr Leben nach unseren Gesetzen führen und Steuern zahlen und deren Sohn Muhammed in Deutschland geboren wurde, und gerade sein Abitur mit 1,7 bestanden hat[Sarkasmus->off/Ironie->off]



Sie hätten gar nicht erst herkommen sollen. Bevor man in Deutschland Asyl bekommt, bedarf es eines längeren Weges, als einfach mal nur im Flugzeug oder Boot zu sitzen und in die brd zu schippern ...



KaitoKid schrieb:


> Weißt du, vielleicht liegt das daran, dass man sich als sogenannter "GAST" einfach ein bisschen mehr Gastfreundschaft wünscht.
> Im Klartext: Selbst wenn man hier geboren ist und eigentlich ein deutscher, fühlt man sich einfach unerwünscht.



Das hat wohl seine Gründe. Alleine das Verhalten reicht doch schon. Mir hat mal ein türkischer Freund (jaha, sowas hab ich auch) gesagt, wenn wir uns in der Masse und in der Anzahl in der Türkei so bnehmen, wie sich die Türken in ihrer Anzahl und Masse so benehmen wie hier, sie (die Türken) hätten uns (Deutsche) zum Bosperus geprügelt 





Wa1lock schrieb:


> @TheRammbock bei uns im Schwabenländle hat die NPD auch etwas Ausländerfeindliche Wahlplakate:
> Machs Ländle net he, wähl NPD. Raus mit der Moschee wir streichen allen Ausländern das Arbeitslosengeld und schieben sie ab. Solche Sprüche (Sind nicht ganz Wörtlich) stehen da!



Was auf gerade aktuellen Wahlplakaten steht, weiß ich nicht. ABER ich bin mir sicher, das davon NICHTS strafbahr ist. Da sichern sich die Menschen der NPD rechtlich meist ganz gut ab ...




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm... wenn ich das so lese, dann bedeutet es ja doch, dass die NPD die Frau wieder an den Herd schicken will.
> Von Gebärmasschine will ich nicht mal reden.



Dieses ganze Emanzipationsgehabe ist doch sowieso nur Mainstream. 5.000 Jahre lang war die Dame Hausfrau und Mutter. Die Leistungen zu würdigen, auch finanziell würde mal Zeit werden. Diese Kinderfeindliche brD bringt uns genau dahin, wo du schon mal erwähnt hast ...





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Einer meiner Arbeitskollegen ist zwar indischer Abstammung, hat aber einen deutschen Pass



Hänge einer Ente ein Schild um, auf dem Pferd steht. Was ist die Ente dann?Ein Stück Papier änder rein gar nichts ...




Wa1lock schrieb:


> ... mussten die Schüler bspw. ausrechen  welche Fläche ein Bomber zerstören kann wenn er alle 2 Sekunden eine  Bombe abwirft mit einer Zerstörungswelle von 500M wenn er 300KM/H  fliegt!
> Du willst doch nicht dass man in der Schule sowas rechnen muss!mfg



Es zählt doch nur das die Rechnung aufgeht. Wie, spielt fast keine Rolle.




Shi schrieb:


> Und mit blauäugigen, (braun-)blonden Internationalisten wie mir? Sie würden mich wohl schnell deportieren



Das wäre doch mal eine Sache, rein hypothetisch natürlich


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Dezember 2010)

@TheRammbock Ach es zählt das die Rechnung aufgeht aso...
Von Ethik und Moral hast du auch noch nichts gehört oder? 
Sowas kann man doch keinen Kindern bei bringen!
mfg


----------



## TheRammbock (27. Dezember 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> @TheRammbock Ach es zählt das die Rechnung aufgeht aso...
> Von Ethik und Moral hast du auch noch nichts gehört oder?
> Sowas kann man doch keinen Kindern bei bringen!
> mfg



Aber Schutzgelderpressung, Abziehen, Mord und Totschlag, das was an Schulen mit vielen Migranten herrscht, das ist ok? Das was der Koran Kleinsten lehrt, das ist dann ok? Aha ...

Ich finde es nicht verwerflich wie man zum Ziel kommt, wenn es sauber und ordentlich geschieht. Wichtig ist, das man ankommt.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hab ich gesagt dass das OK ist? Nein das ist natürlich auch Scheiß* aber man kann sowas eben nicht als Lehrmethoden anwenden. Das Lehrsystem wie es zu NS Zeiten geherscht hat und auch sicher mit der NPD wiederkommen würde ist nicht gut und das was an vielen (Koranschulen sind freiwillig nachmittags) Hauptschulen passiert ist natürlich eben so nicht OK aber dass liegt nicht an der Regierung sondern Ungebildetheit die dort herscht. Und dagen sollte man etwas unternehmen und nicht etwa die "Migranten" abschieben!
mfg


----------



## TheRammbock (27. Dezember 2010)

Ob und wie weit es mit der NPD wiederkommen würde, ist fraglich. Zumindest weiß das keiner genau. Ich würde meinem Kind solche Rechnungen lieber ausrechnen lassen als Mehmed und Ali haben einen Dönerstand. Ali verkauft 800 Döner a 5 Euro und blablabla ... Aber gut. Das ist glaube ich, wirklich ansichtssache. Nicht alles was die NPD macht ist schlecht. Einige hier wissen, das ich lange in dem Verein war. Es gab einige Gründe, warum ich da nicht mehr bin. Das nur mal am Rande. Ich will damit sagen, ich glaube zu wissen, wovon ich rede ...

Also, Hass, Neid, Gewalt und Missgunst an deutschen Schulen herrscht nur, weil alle dumm (ungebildet) sind (welche diese Schule besuchen)?


----------



## KaitoKid (28. Dezember 2010)

> Das was der Koran Kleinsten lehrt, das ist dann ok?



Kumpel, hast du den Koran gelesen?
Ich hab mich mal näher damit auseinandergesetzt, und ich weiß nicht was Menschen immer da hinein interprerieren. Die selben Menschen, die im Koran Gründe finden Menschen zu töten, würden das auch in  der Thora oder in der Bibel tun. Außerdem ist schon längst wissenschaftlich bewiesen, dass die selben, die radikale Islamisten oder Christen werden, genausogut Links- oder Rechtsextreme hätten werden können! Und es liegt immer noch an einem selbst, was man daraus macht....
UND ich kenne Muslime, die mir versichern, dass Gewalt NICHT im Koran befürwortet wird, die sagen, dass man dafür nicht ins Paradies, sondern in die Hölle kommt. (Und ich kenne auch welche die das vehement anstreiten würden)



> Ali verkauft 800 Döner a 5 Euro und blablabla ...


Ich rechne soetwas in meiner Klasse mit 91% Türken nie!
Wir rechnen wie viele Steuern wir zahlen müssen, als Beispiel aus der Prozentrechnung. Ansonsten befasst sich unser Unterricht auch eher mit der realen Welt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Aber BTT Neulich haben wir in Geschichte einen Film gesehen über eines der NS Gymnasien "Eliteschulen" mussten die Schüler bspw. ausrechen welche Fläche ein Bomber zerstören kann wenn er alle 2 Sekunden eine Bombe abwirft mit einer Zerstörungswelle von 500M wenn er 300KM/H fliegt!
> Du willst doch nicht dass man in der Schule sowas rechnen muss!?


 
Nun ja, ist eben praxisnahe Mathematik. 
Aber bei dem heutigen Wissensstand an deutschen Schulen wüssten sie gar nicht mehr, in welche Richtung sie maschieren müssen. 



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Sie hätten gar nicht erst herkommen sollen. Bevor man in Deutschland Asyl bekommt, bedarf es eines längeren Weges, als einfach mal nur im Flugzeug oder Boot zu sitzen und in die brd zu schippern ...


 
Wenn man in einem Land seines Lebens nicht sicher ist und den Tod befürchtet, weil man gegen das dortige Regime vorgegangen ist (egal wie), erfüllt man die Voraussetzungen für Asyl bei uns.
Wenn also ein Nord Koreaner aus seinem Land flieht, weil er bedroht wird, dann habe ich nichts dagegen, dass er bei uns Asyl beantragt, das gleiche gilt auch für Menschen, die in Solamia Angst um ihre Sicherheit haben, weil sie dort einigen Leuten auf den Schlips getreten sind.
Dass wir nicht alle Leute aus diesen Ländern Asyl anbieten sollen, ist klar, denn nicht alle werden verfolgt oder bedroht und dass es immer wieder Leute gibt, die das System ausnutzen, indem sie ihren Pass wegwerfen und dann angeben, dass sie von dort oder dort kommen, bedroht werden und bla bla bla, ist nicht schön, keine Frage, aber eben ein Teil des Systems. Wenn du das verhindern willst, musst du Asyl abschaffen.
Das gilt aber für alles andere auch.
Willst du Hartz 4 Missbrauch abschaffen, musst du Hartz 4 abschaffen.
Willst du Steuerhinterziehung abschaffen, musst du die Steuern abschaffen.
Willst du Kinderpornografie im Internet verhindern (oder Hasspredigen), musst du das Internet abschaffen.
Du kannst nicht eine Sache haben und dann das Übel davon nicht, das funktioniert nicht.



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Was auf gerade aktuellen Wahlplakaten steht, weiß ich nicht. ABER ich bin mir sicher, das davon NICHTS strafbahr ist. Da sichern sich die Menschen der NPD rechtlich meist ganz gut ab ...


 
Natürlich steht nichts Strafbares drauf, aber einiges, das zwischen den Zeilen steht.



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Dieses ganze Emanzipationsgehabe ist doch sowieso nur Mainstream. 5.000 Jahre lang war die Dame Hausfrau und Mutter. Die Leistungen zu würdigen, auch finanziell würde mal Zeit werden. Diese Kinderfeindliche brD bringt uns genau dahin, wo du schon mal erwähnt hast ...


 
Das Problem ist doch, dass wir den Kindern nicht den Raum bieten, sich zu entfalten, dass wir den Eltern nicht helfen, sich mehr um ihre Kinder kümmern zu können.
Wieso muss das automatisch Aufgabe der Mutter sein?
Schau mal nach Frankreich, wie das bei denen funktioniert.
Derartiges könnte man sich mal überlegen, oder die Modelle, die in Schweden und Finnland existieren, mir Kinderkrippen am Arbeitsplatz.
Man muss die Gesellschaft dazu hinbewegen, dass sie Kinder als wertvollstes Gut ansehen, was eine Gesellschaft hervorbringen kann und sie sich um sie kümmern muss.
Aber die Politik labert nur, beschließt jedoch gleichzeitig Kürzungen im Sozial-und Bildungssystem.
Andererseits bekommen Leute, die relativ viel Geld verdienen, noch Vergünstigungen, während Leuten, die wenig Geld bekommen, Zuschüsse gestrichen kriegen.
Wie willst du den Kindern Bildung garantieren, die sich nicht mal neue Klamotten kaufen können?



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Hänge einer Ente ein Schild um, auf dem Pferd steht. Was ist die Ente dann?Ein Stück Papier änder rein gar nichts ...


 
So ein Papier habe ich auch, auf dem steht, dass ich Deutscher bin, aber was unterscheidet mich denn von ihm oder mein Kind von seinen Kindern?
Die Hautfarbe?
Ist das das einzige Kriterium?
Ist es nicht viel entscheidener, wie der Mensch fühlt, was er sagt, was er denkt?
Ist er weniger Deutsch, nur weil er anders aussieht Er hat aber trotzdem im Deutschlandtrikot bei der WM mitgefiebert, er hat eine kleine Deutschlandfahne auf seinem Jacket (wie Obama eine US Flagge hat) und findet an Deutschland alles sehr gut und kann sich nicht vorstellen, dass er je wieder gehen wird.
Dessen Kinder sind sehr gut in der Schule, sie werden sicher problemlos das Abitur machen, willst du ihnen die gute Bildung verwehren, nur weil sie dunkle Haut haben? 

Ich arbeite derzeit in den USA, habe aber nie das Gefühl, dass ich dort als Ausländer angesehen werden oder dass Leute, die mich sehen, mit dem Finger auf mich zeigen und mich als Schmarotzer beschimpfen, der Amerikanern den Job wegnimmt.
Und nur weil mein Kind in Los Angeles geboren wurde udn zwei Staatsbürgerschaften besitzt, ist sie nicht weniger Deutsch als du, ich oder ein anderes deutsches Kind.



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Einige hier wissen, das ich lange in dem Verein war. Es gab einige Gründe, warum ich da nicht mehr bin. Das nur mal am Rande. Ich will damit sagen, ich glaube zu wissen, wovon ich rede ...


 
Öhm, aha, da war wohl jemand nicht ganz einverstanden mit der politischen Ausrichtig der Partei, was? 



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Also, Hass, Neid, Gewalt und Missgunst an deutschen Schulen herrscht nur, weil alle dumm (ungebildet) sind (welche diese Schule besuchen)?


 
Weil die Toleranz fehlt, weil die Eltern ihre Kinder falsch erziehen, weil die Kinder falsche Dinge lernen, weil sie sich nicht miteinander unterhalten.


----------



## Gast1111 (28. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, ist eben praxisnahe Mathematik.
> Aber bei dem heutigen Wissensstand an deutschen Schulen wüssten sie gar nicht mehr, in welche Richtung sie maschieren müssen.
> 
> 
> ...


Nur dass wir gegen sowas geschickt abgesichert sind, da haben die Politiker wieder ganz gut was gedeichselt. Denn Deutschland ist von sicheren "Drittstaaten" umgeben, und wenn ein Flüchtling einen "sicheren Drittstaat" durchreist dann muss er dort Asyl suchen und wenn er zu uns kommt wird er wieder dorthin geschickt. Das hat alles die Genfer Flüchtlungskonvention entschieden, dh. der einzige Weg in unser Land ist per Flugzeug oder Boot, per Flugzeug kann man nur reisen wenn man eh "reicher" ist und per Boot wird dadurch verhindert dass vor unsern Küsten der Grenzschutz und was weiß ich was rumhängt.
mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie viele Flüchtlinge sich in Frachtflugzeugen verstecken und so nach Deutschland kommen.

Klar, gibts auch die, die aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen zu uns kommen, aber jetzt mal ehrlich, würden wir das nicht auch so machen, wenns uns dreckig geht und zwei Staaten weiter haben die Leute genug zu essen?


----------



## Gast1111 (28. Dezember 2010)

Na gut aber es gibt ja Unterschiede, einmal die die kommen weil sie Verfolgt oder sontiges werden und einmal die die sich denken, in Deutschland da mach ich gut Kohle da geh ich hin.
mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

klar musst du die, die herkommen, weil sie das System ausnutzen und rausschmeißen, das gilt auch für die, die hier illegal arbeiten.
Aber man kann es ihnen nicht übel nehmen, wenn du mal gesehen hast, wie die leben und dann sehen, wie wir alles im Überfluss haben.


----------



## Gast1111 (28. Dezember 2010)

Klar dagegen habe ich ja nichts, aber du siehst ja es kommen nur die ungebildeten, armen und "Manierlosen" hier her und Deutschland dessen einzige Ressource die Bildung ist ist dann angeschmiert weil wir "solche" eben nicht brauchen...


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Dezember 2010)

Nur weggeschickt werden sie auch nicht, oder erst zu spät wenn sie schon Tausende an Euros vom Staat "geschenkt" bekommen haben. Und davon ernährt sich die NPD und andere rechtsgerichtete Parteien und finden auch in der Mittelschicht durchaus Gehör, sogar Wähler und Parteikameraden!


----------



## TheRammbock (28. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn man in einem Land seines Lebens nicht sicher ist und den Tod befürchtet, weil man gegen das dortige Regime vorgegangen ist (egal wie), erfüllt man die Voraussetzungen für Asyl bei uns.



Im Bezug darauf hat Wa1lock mir die Antwort schon sehr gut aus den Händen genommen. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich steht nichts Strafbares drauf, aber einiges, das zwischen den Zeilen steht.



Ich hab sie mir mal angeschaut. Zum Beispiel: "Gute Bildung durch weniger Ausländer", oder Vaterland, Muttersprache, Kinderglück", oder auch "Heimreise statt Einreise". Was steht da zwischen den Zeilen? Klare direkte
  Aussagen, die jeder versteht. Und ich kann diese drei, für mich selbst unterschreiben ...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch, dass wir den Kindern nicht den Raum bieten, sich zu entfalten, dass wir den Eltern nicht helfen, sich mehr um ihre Kinder kümmern zu können. Wieso muss das automatisch Aufgabe der Mutter sein?



Deine Vorschläge (unten) klingen alle nicht schlecht. Aber ich bin altmodisch. Ich trage noch Bundeswehrtaschentücher, trage weiße Unterhosen, keine Strings für Männer, das aber nur am Rande. Warum darf man nicht an altbewährtem festhalten?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schau mal nach Frankreich, wie das bei denen funktioniert. Derartiges könnte man sich mal überlegen, oder die Modelle, die in Schweden und Finnland existieren, mir Kinderkrippen am Arbeitsplatz.



Das klingt nach einer netten Lösung. selbst in der brD soll es ja noch wenige Arbeitgeber geben, die dieses praktizieren. Aber der Sinn kann nicht sein, das eine Mutter 8 Stunden am Tag arbeitet und das Kind in dieser Zeit im Kindergarten ist. Sicher, soziale Kontakte im Kleinkinderalter sind unerläßlich. 4 Stunden reichen auch. Das Kind soll in der familie aufwachsen und nicht von "fremden" (v)erzogen werden.  



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man muss die Gesellschaft dazu hinbewegen, dass sie Kinder als wertvollstes Gut ansehen, was eine Gesellschaft hervorbringen kann und sie sich um sie kümmern muss.
> Aber die Politik labert nur, beschließt jedoch gleichzeitig Kürzungen im Sozial-und Bildungssystem. Andererseits bekommen Leute, die relativ viel Geld verdienen, noch Vergünstigungen, während Leuten, die wenig Geld bekommen, Zuschüsse gestrichen kriegen. Wie willst du den Kindern Bildung garantieren, die sich nicht mal neue Klamotten kaufen können?



Du schreibst es ja bereits selbst. Ich meine, ich habe in der Politik (in der heutigen) keine Vorbilder mehr (nein, ich rede auch nicht von dem Kanzler, den du meinst, der letzte brauchbare war für mich Schmidt  ), wie soll man die Gesellschaft bitte dahingehend lenken, wenn dies nicht gewollt ist. Die Massenmedien stehen unter der fuchtel und berichten so, wie es diktiert wird. Da kann man auch keine große Wende erwarten ...




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So ein Papier habe ich auch, auf dem steht, dass ich Deutscher bin, aber was unterscheidet mich denn von ihm oder mein Kind von seinen Kindern? Die Hautfarbe? Ist das das einzige Kriterium? Ist es nicht viel entscheidener, wie der Mensch fühlt, was er sagt, was er denkt? Ist er weniger Deutsch, nur weil er anders aussieht Er hat aber trotzdem im Deutschlandtrikot bei der WM mitgefiebert, er hat eine kleine Deutschlandfahne auf seinem Jacket (wie Obama eine US Flagge hat) und findet an Deutschland alles sehr gut und kann sich nicht vorstellen, dass er je wieder gehen wird. Dessen Kinder sind sehr gut in der Schule, sie werden sicher problemlos das Abitur machen, willst du ihnen die gute Bildung verwehren, nur weil sie dunkle Haut haben?



Natürlich darf die Hautfarbe nicht das einzige Kriterium sein, wenngleich auch dieses zählt. Es ist immer schwer zu beschreiben, wenn mich einer fragt. Es wird ja immer wieder bis ins lächerliche zerplückt. Für mich persönlich spielt meine Kultur (Jahrtausende alt) die weitaus größere Rolle. Für MICH kann ein Moselm nie zum Christentum konventieren. Andersherum genau so wenig. Man kann versuchen wer ander zu sein, aber verrät damit seine Wurzeln ...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und nur weil mein Kind in Los Angeles geboren wurde udn zwei Staatsbürgerschaften besitzt, ist sie nicht weniger Deutsch als du, ich oder ein anderes deutsches Kind.



Dein Kind mag Bundesbürger der brD sein, aber eben nicht vergleichbar mit der Kultur Deutschlands. Mit anderen Worten, dein Kind kann über so wenige Generationen nicht das aufzeigen (Körperlich, Kulturell) was Menschen die seid zig Generationen hier in diesem Landstrich leben ... Andersherum, wenn ich nach Schweden auswandern sollte, wenn es mir hier politisch zu dick kommen sollte, dann wir mein Kind immer Deutscher bleiben, irrelevant was auf dem Stück Papier steht. Auch die Kindeskinder usw. werden alle immer deutsche Wurzeln haben ...




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, aha, da war wohl jemand nicht ganz einverstanden mit der politischen Ausrichtig der Partei, was?



Bevor ich etwas mißverstehe, frage ich lieber nach: Wie darf ich diese Aussage verstehen?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil die Toleranz fehlt, weil die Eltern ihre Kinder falsch erziehen, weil die Kinder falsche Dinge lernen, weil sie sich nicht miteinander unterhalten.



Immer wieder höre ich etwas von Toleranz, in diesem Zusammenhang. Ich kann diese leere Worthülse echt nicht mehr hören. Gäste kommen hierher, SIE stehen in meiner "Schuld", wenn sie mich tolerieren, kommt dieses zurück. Ich bin nämlich sicherlich kein Unmensch. Aber es kann nicht sein, das ich meine Kinder erziehe, was "gut" und  was "böse" ist und dann kommt Mustafas Sohn und zieht mein Kind sein Brotgeld ab, weil Mustafas Sohn weiß, das sich der dumme Julian sowieso nicht wehrt. Ist das mein Erziehungsdefizit?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ich hab sie mir mal angeschaut. Zum Beispiel: "Gute Bildung durch weniger Ausländer", oder Vaterland, Muttersprache, Kinderglück", oder auch "Heimreise statt Einreise". Was steht da zwischen den Zeilen? Klare direkte
> Aussagen, die jeder versteht. Und ich kann diese drei, für mich selbst unterschreiben ...


 
Die Schlagworte sagen doch alles aus, da gibts nichts mehr dran zu beschreiben.
Für mich eben dünnsinniges, engstirniges Propagandageschwätz, mehr nicht.



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Deine Vorschläge (unten) klingen alle nicht schlecht. Aber ich bin altmodisch. Ich trage noch Bundeswehrtaschentücher, trage weiße Unterhosen, keine Strings für Männer, das aber nur am Rande. Warum darf man nicht an altbewährtem festhalten?


 
Weil sich die Welt verändert hat, ganz einfach, die Gesellschaft entwickelt sich weiter, ganz unabhängig von den Unterhosen, die du trägst.
Darauf muss man sich einstellen.
Was nützt es, wenn du alle Ausländer rauswirfst, dadurch aber auch die internationalen Kontakte verlierst. Wer kauft dann noch Maschinen aus Deutschland?
Gessellschaftliche Isolation zieht wirtschaftliche Isolation nach sich und dann ist der Wohlstand mehr als gefärdet.
Warum wohl hungern so viele Menschen in Nord Korea oder Teilen Afrikas?
Weil sie gesellschaftlich Isoliert sind, die Wirtschaft ist deswegen im Eimer und sie haben nichts.
Das willst du also auch für Deutschland haben? 



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einer netten Lösung. selbst in der brD soll es ja noch wenige Arbeitgeber geben, die dieses praktizieren. Aber der Sinn kann nicht sein, das eine Mutter 8 Stunden am Tag arbeitet und das Kind in dieser Zeit im Kindergarten ist. Sicher, soziale Kontakte im Kleinkinderalter sind unerläßlich. 4 Stunden reichen auch. Das Kind soll in der familie aufwachsen und nicht von "fremden" (v)erzogen werden.


 
Du musst aber 8 Stunden am Tag arbeiten, schau dich um, was ein Handwerker verdient. Wenn dessen Frau nicht auch noch arbeitet, haben sie nicht genug Geld.
Darunter leiden dann die Kinder, die nicht ordentlich gebildet sind und als Erwachsener deswegen extreme politische Grundideen haben.

Woher hast du denn deine politische Einstellung her, doch auch nicht aus dem Kindergarten, sondern aus Erfahrungen.

Ich habe eine Nanny für mein Kind, weil ich praktisch nicht mehr zu Hause bin und meine Frau auch selten Zeit hat.
Aber ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass mein Kind (v)erzogen wird.
Wenn die Kinder, die im Kindergarten professionell betreut werden, und das macht ein Kindergärtner ja, dann sind sie da sehr gut aufgehoben.



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Du schreibst es ja bereits selbst. Ich meine, ich habe in der Politik (in der heutigen) keine Vorbilder mehr (nein, ich rede auch nicht von dem Kanzler, den du meinst, der letzte brauchbare war für mich Schmidt  ), wie soll man die Gesellschaft bitte dahingehend lenken, wenn dies nicht gewollt ist. Die Massenmedien stehen unter der fuchtel und berichten so, wie es diktiert wird. Da kann man auch keine große Wende erwarten ...


 
Du kannst eine Regierung zu Zeiten des kalten Krieges nicht mehr mit der heute vergleichen.



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Natürlich darf die Hautfarbe nicht das einzige Kriterium sein, wenngleich auch dieses zählt. Es ist immer schwer zu beschreiben, wenn mich einer fragt. Es wird ja immer wieder bis ins lächerliche zerplückt. Für mich persönlich spielt meine Kultur (Jahrtausende alt) die weitaus größere Rolle. Für MICH kann ein Moselm nie zum Christentum konventieren. Andersherum genau so wenig. Man kann versuchen wer ander zu sein, aber verrät damit seine Wurzeln ...


 
Öhm, so lange gibts "Deutschland" dann nun auch nicht. 
Wieso muss ein Moslem zum Christentum konvertieren um Deutscher zu werden?
Wieso interessiert dich überhaupt, welcher Religion er nachgeht und ob er überhaupt gläubig ist.
Mein Deutschinder () ist gar nicht gläubig, der interessiert sich nicht dafür, hat auch keine Weihnachtsbaum, schenkt aber trotzdem zu Weihnachten seinen Kindern etwas, einfach weil es alle machen (ist bei mir auch so, Weihnachten ist mir egal, aber ich verschenke trotzdem was).
Weihnachten ist nur noch Kommerz, sonst nichts mehr.
Und wieso einer seine Wurzeln verrrät, wenn er in einem anderen Land arbeitet/lebt, kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. 



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Dein Kind mag Bundesbürger der brD sein, aber eben nicht vergleichbar mit der Kultur Deutschlands. Mit anderen Worten, dein Kind kann über so wenige Generationen nicht das aufzeigen (Körperlich, Kulturell) was Menschen die seid zig Generationen hier in diesem Landstrich leben ... Andersherum, wenn ich nach Schweden auswandern sollte, wenn es mir hier politisch zu dick kommen sollte, dann wir mein Kind immer Deutscher bleiben, irrelevant was auf dem Stück Papier steht. Auch die Kindeskinder usw. werden alle immer deutsche Wurzeln haben ...


 
Wieso ist mein Kind weniger Deutsch als z.B. deins oder ein anderes, das hier geboren wurde, das verstehe ich nicht, das musst du mir mal erklären. 
Meine Frau war, als sie schwanger war, an der Arizona State University, dort hatte sie ein Stipendium, hat deswegen das Kind in den USA bekommen (Schwagere sollen ja nicht mehr fliegen, man kennt das).
Jetzt ist sie wieder hier, hat ihren doktor fertig gemacht, das Kind ist logischer Weise auch hier, wieso ist sie also weniger Deutsch als andere, nur weil sie woanders geboren wurde?
Wo man geboren wird, spielt doch keine Rolle.
Bruce Willis wurde in Idar Oberstein geboren, aber ich denke nicht, dass du Willis als Deutschen bezeichnen würdest. 
Ich hab in den USA ebenfalls gelebt, bin dort zur Schule gegangen, hab dort Auto fahren gelernt und die ersten Mädchen abgegriffen (), usw.
Bin ich für dich jetzt auch kein echter Deutscher mehr? 

Viele Europäer sind seinerzeit in die USA ausgewandert. Sind die also für dich, die damals aus Deutschland dahin kamen, immer noch Deutsche und könnten jederzeit in Deutschland leben, obwohl sie kein Wort Deutsch sprechen und inzwischen auch nicht mehr Müller, sondern Miller heißen, Baseball und American Football schauen und Barbeques machen?



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Bevor ich etwas mißverstehe, frage ich lieber nach: Wie darf ich diese Aussage verstehen?


 
Öhm, wie ich sie gemacht habe.
Du bist von dieser Partei weg, sagst aber nicht, wieso (was ja auch in Ordnung ist, ist ja deine Sache).
Daher stelle ich die Vermutung auf, dass du mit den politischen Zielen, dem Personal oder den Verstrickungen der Partei nicht mehr einverstanden warst.



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Immer wieder höre ich etwas von Toleranz, in diesem Zusammenhang. Ich kann diese leere Worthülse echt nicht mehr hören. Gäste kommen hierher, SIE stehen in meiner "Schuld", wenn sie mich tolerieren, kommt dieses zurück. Ich bin nämlich sicherlich kein Unmensch. Aber es kann nicht sein, das ich meine Kinder erziehe, was "gut" und was "böse" ist und dann kommt Mustafas Sohn und zieht mein Kind sein Brotgeld ab, weil Mustafas Sohn weiß, das sich der dumme Julian sowieso nicht wehrt. Ist das mein Erziehungsdefizit?


 
Wenn ich von Toleranz rede, dann meine ich natürlich jeden, das sollte doch offensichtlich sein.
Die Toleranz, die ich z.B. einem Menschen entgegen bringe, weil er halt doch anders denkt als ich, erwarte ich auch von ihm, alles andere funktioniert nicht.

Wenn Türken (darauf baust du ja gerne auf) hier leben und sich in ihrem Kreis unterhalten, leben, Geschäftige tätigen, dann stört mich das überhaupt nicht. Wenn sie aber mit einem interagieren, dann erwarte ich die gleiche Toleranz von ihnen, die ich ihnen entgegen bringen.
Bisher war das auch immer so, gehe ich zu einem Türken, egal wohin, wurde ich bisher immer sehr herzlich aufgenommen.
Ich weiß ja nicht, welche Türken du kennst, aber es sind nicht alle so, wie du sie wahr nimmst.


----------



## Re4dt (28. Dezember 2010)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch mitdiskutieren. Ich gebe hier offen und ehrlich zu das ich kein Deutscher bin, sondern 'Türke', allerdings bin ich in Deutschland geboren und habe einen deutschen Pass.
Fakt ist aber, das nicht jeder 'Türke' jeden gleicht.
In letzter Zeit regt es mich auf wenn hier einige das "Fass" mit den Türken aufmachen. Ich gebe zu, es gibt die einen oder anderen Negativen "Ausländer" die einen auf "Ghetto" machen. Ich verstehe einfach nicht wieso jeder denkt jeder "Ausländer" wäre gleich schlecht oder abstoßend. Ich mein ich habe bis heute noch NIE einem "Deutschen" oder "Ausländer" irgendwelche Körperliche Schäden hinzugefügt oder "beraubt" wie mancher hier denkt. Meine Eltern haben mich sehr gut erzogen und sie machen alles für mich damit ich glücklich bin. Zudem muss ich zugeben das ich recht durchschnittlich gut lebe.
Sry für OT aber das musste gesagt werden einfach. 
P.S Auch wir "feiern" Weihnachten


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

Re4dt schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch mitdiskutieren. Ich gebe hier offen und ehrlich zu das ich kein Deutscher bin, sondern 'Türke', allerdings bin ich in Deutschland geboren und habe einen deutschen Pass.


 
Haben deine Eltern auch einen deutschen Pass?



Re4dt schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber, das nicht jeder 'Türke' jeden gleicht.


 
Absolut richtig, sehe ich auch. Die Türken, die ich kenne, sind alle sehr nette und tolerante Leute, da wird kein Mädchen eingesperrt oder aus dem Sportunterricht genommen und die Jungen reden kein Ghetto Slang (oder wie man das so nennt).



Re4dt schrieb:


> Meine Eltern haben mich sehr gut erzogen und ich bekomme alles von ihnen was ich mir Wünsche.


 
Genau das meine ich ja, die Erziehung, wenn man zu einem toleranten Menschen erzogen wird, weil eben die Eltern auch tolerent sind, dann hat man auch keine Probleme, egal in welcher Ecke Deutschlands man lebt.



Re4dt schrieb:


> Zudem muss ich zugeben das ich recht wohlhabend lebe. (Ich lebe im Westen)


 
Immer diese "Wessis", lass das keinen "Ossi" hören. 



Re4dt schrieb:


> Sry für OT aber das musste gesagt werden einfach.
> P.S Auch wir "feiern" Weihnachten


 
Insklusive Weihnachtsbaum?
Bei mir besteht Weihnachten aus dem Gänsebraten meiner Schwiegereltern und dem Lächeln meiner Frau, wenn ich ihr was schenke, dafür brauche ich keinen Baum.

Wobei man auch wieder sieht, dass Bildung doch eine Frage des Geldes in Deutschland ist, leider.
Ich denke mal, dass du einen guten Job hast, bzw. eine gute Schulbildung genießt, richtig?


----------



## Re4dt (28. Dezember 2010)

Meine Eltern haben ebenfalls einen deutschen Pass.Sowie mein Bruder 

Ich habe recht viele Cousinen und wie du sagst alle von denen gehen in den Sportuntericht, bzw besuchen alle das Gymnasium.

Das mit dem Westen war nicht gegenüber dem Osten negativ gemeint 

Ja inklusive Weihnachtsbaum, der Grund ist auch einfach zu erklären wieso wir Weihnachten feiern.
Mein Onkel ist mit einer Deutschen verheiratet damit sie sich gut fühlt feiern wir mit ihnen Weihnachten.

Da hast du leider recht. Ich besuche momentan eine Realschule. Mein Vater verdient recht Gut muss ich sagen. Ich verstehe einfach nicht wieso so mancher hier denkt die Ausländer seien Ungebildet.
Grüße 
(Ich wollte alle Sätze einzeln zitieren doch auf meinem IPhone ging das schlecht)


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Das mit dem Westen war nicht gegenüber dem Osten negativ gemeint


 
War auch mehr ein Scherz gewesen, die Ossis wissen ja, dass die Wessis sie gern haben und nicht wieder wegscheuchen werden.
(sie könnten die 1,5 Billionen eh nicht mehr zurückzahlen ) 



Re4dt schrieb:


> Ja inklusive Weihnachtsbaum, der Grund ist auch einfach zu erklären wieso wir Weihnachten feiern.
> Mein Onkel ist mit einer Deutschen verheiratet damit sie sich gut fühlt feiern wir mit ihnen Weihnachten.


 
Das ist sehr nett, dass ihr das macht. Ehen zwischen Deutschen und Türken sind doch eher die Ausnahme.
Ich kenne jedenfalls keine, die untereinander verheiratet sind.



Re4dt schrieb:


> (Ich wollte alle Sätze einzeln zitieren doch auf meinem IPhone ging das schlecht)


 
iPhone hätte ich mir als Schüler nie leisten können. 
Wie macht ihr das alle, kostet doch ein Vermögen, das Teil und nicht nur, wenn mans kauft.


----------



## Re4dt (28. Dezember 2010)

Mein IPhone war ein Geschenk dafür das ich letztes Jahr ein recht gutes Zeugnis hatte. (Vertrag) 
Ehrlich gesagt zahlt das mein Vater 45€ im Monat


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Dezember 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> dein Kind kann über so wenige Generationen nicht das aufzeigen (Körperlich, Kulturell) was Menschen die seid zig Generationen hier in diesem Landstrich leben ...


Meinst du die Landstriche, die mit nur fünf Namen im Telefonbuch auskommen, oder wie sollte so eine Aussage sonst Sinn ergeben?


TheRammbock schrieb:


> Auch die Kindeskinder usw. werden alle immer deutsche Wurzeln haben ...


Werden alle immer??
Irgendwann sind wir alle von woanders hergekommen, deswegen ging der Arierausweis auch nur bis zur dritten Generation.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Dezember 2010)

@ Re4dt



> (Ich lebe im Westen)


Hast aber Vorurteile oder glaubst du das es keine Türken im "Osten" (von was überhaupt "Westen" … von Köln?  ) gibt die genauso "wohlhabend" leben wie du? 

Glaub ich kaum … hier (in Mecklenburg) gibts genug 18 jährige Deutsch-Türken die nen 5'er BMW unterm Hintern haben, das ist aber noch kein Symbol für "wohlhabend" und ne eigene Dönerbude auch nicht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Glaub ich kaum … hier (in Mecklenburg) gibts genug 18 jährige Deutsch-Türken die nen 5'er BMW unterm Hintern haben, das ist aber noch kein Symbol für "wohlhabend" und ne eigene Dönerbude auch nicht!


 
Die könnten sich die Sachen auch anders finanzieren. 

Aber ich weiß nicht, was für eine Einstellung die zur NPD haben.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Dezember 2010)

Hab ich das nicht gesagt das DAS kein Zeichen für "wohlhabend" ist, les doch mal zwischen den Zeilen?! 

Als die letzte NPD-Demo bei uns war, haben die "NAZIS RAUS!!!" gebrüllt … ich denke das sagt alles. 

Mir aber auch egal was die Türken von denen halten, die sollen erstmal in ihrem Land aufräumen -> Stichwort Kurdenpolitik!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Mir aber auch egal was die Türken von denen halten, die sollen erstmal in ihrem Land aufräumen -> Stichwort Kurdenpolitik!


 
Die würden die Kurden wahrscheinlich sehr gerne in den Irak abschieben.


----------



## Re4dt (28. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Hast aber Vorurteile oder glaubst du das es keine Türken  gibt die genauso "wohlhabend" leben wie du?


Entschuldige, ich habe es sehr falsch formuliert. In diesem Sinn meine ich es nicht.
MfG


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Dezember 2010)

Kein Problem Re4dt ich habe nur dieses ständige West-Ost-Gelaber satt … nach über 20 Jahren Wiedervereinigung sollte doch damit Schluß sein, erst recht bei deiner Generation die noch nicht mal zwei deutsche Länder erlebt hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

Das Ost-West Gelaber wird noch so lange gehen, wie man in den Medien etwas von den "neuen" Bundesländer lesen kann.
Mein Tipp, die Generation, die noch zwei Staaten erlebt hat, also unsere Eltern, müssen aussterben, dann wird das was, also wenn wir Rentner sind.


----------



## Re4dt (28. Dezember 2010)

Sry das war echt beschiss... Formuliert von mir. Glaub ich dir ist auch verständlich.
Grüße


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Dezember 2010)

@ quanti

Auch ich habe zwei deutsche Länder erlebt und bin 9 Jahre sogar in eine POS (Polytechnische Oberschule = Gesamtschule) gegangen, also von daher habe ich schon mehr umgeschaltet als so mancher Jugendliche und gehöre somit auch zu deiner "Eltern-Theorie", nur aussterben will ich noch nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich habs auch erlebt, auch wenn ich noch ein kleiner Junge war, als die Mauer fiel und keine Ahnung hatte, wieso die alle so glücklich waren.
(und wieso die Westdeutschen kein Begrüßungsgeld von den Ostdeutschen bekamen )

Meine Eltern reden aber immer noch von den neuen Bundesländern, wenn sie über die Verwandten reden, die dort leben (der Bruder meines Großvaters war in der DDR geblieben, er war schon älter, mein Großvater ist mit seinen Verwandten in den Westen gegangen, ehe die beiden Staaten entstanden).


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mich auf die 100 DM auch mehr gefreut als auf die Wiedervereinigung! 

Und kurz darauf haben sich im ehemaligen DDR-Gebiet viele die Haare kurz geschnitten, trugen plötzlich Londsdale oder Fred Perry Hoodies, darüber Bomberjacken von ALPHA und 20-Loch-Boots mit weißen Schnürsenkeln! Anstatt die Faust zum "Proletarischen Gruß" zu formen, hebten sie den rechten Arm und begrüßten sich mit "Sieg H***" … wie schnell man sich doch im Kopf drehen kann!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auf die 100 DM auch mehr gefreut als auf die Wiedervereinigung!


 
Und wie oft hast du dich für das Begrüßungsgeld angestellt? 



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Und kurz darauf haben sich im ehemaligen DDR-Gebiet viele die Haare kurz geschnitten, trugen plötzlich Londsdale oder Fred Perry Hoodies, darüber Bomberjacken von ALPHA und 20-Loch-Boots mit weißen Schnürsenkeln! Anstatt die Faust zum "Proletarischen Gruß" zu formen, hebten sie den rechten Arm und begrüßten sich mit "Sieg H***" … wie schnell man sich doch im Kopf drehen kann!


 
Weil sie das erst nach der Wende machen konnten, hätten sie das vorher gemacht, wären sie im Knast gelandet, im Schnellverfahren.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Dezember 2010)

> Und wie oft hast du dich für das Begrüßungsgeld angestellt?



Einmal … ich glaub ich hab dafür sogar einen Stempel im blauen Perso bekommen! 



> Weil sie das erst nach der Wende machen konnten, hätten sie das vorher gemacht, wären sie im Knast gelandet, im Schnellverfahren.



Nein … denn Nazis gab es auch in der DDR, nur die wurden geduldet (weil zu wenig denk ich), aber vom MfS beobachtet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nein … denn Nazis gab es auch in der DDR, nur die wurden geduldet (weil zu wenig denk ich), aber vom MfS beobachtet.


 
Und wieso denkst du, waren das nur so wenige? 
Genau, weil die meisten im Knast saßen, oder denkst du, dass die Zeitungen berichten, wenn die eingesperrt werden, oder das Fernsehen?
.. oder Wikileaks?


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Dezember 2010)

Nein, ich hab mal ne Reportage darüber gesehen (frag mich aber nicht wie die hieß  ) und dort wurde von 300 organisierten Neo-Nazis in der DDR gesprochen und es wurden sogar welche von denen Interviewt wie das Leben als Neo-Nazi in einem "sozialistischen" Staat so war. Das das natürlich nicht in der Aktuellen Kamera erwähnt wurde sollte klar sein, denn welcher sozialistische Staat gibt schon die Existenz des Klassenfeindes im eigenen Land freiwillig zu. 

Edit: Hier mal ne Seite darüber hab sie aber ebend gerade erst gefunden. Faschisten in der DDR


----------



## cerbero (29. Dezember 2010)

> ...aber vom MfS beobachtet.



Es gab wirklich Leute die das nicht wurden ? 

Sorry, konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Dezember 2010)

Biosman schrieb:


> Ich hab in den letzten Jahren immer mal wieder einen Wahlhelfer Online test gemacht.
> 
> Komisch war das meistens die NPD an erster stelle stand. Ich bin zwar National eingestellt aber mit sicherheit kein Nazi.



Unabhängig davon, dass es in dem Fall passen könnte:
Die Zuverlässigkeit derartiger Onlinetests ist spätestens bei kleinen Partei =0. DIe Fragen orientieren sich an mehr oder minder "großen" politischen Themen und es werden nur pauschal die Einstellung der Parteien als ja/nein erfragt. Bei den großen Parteien funktioniert das noch einigermaßen, aber bei den kleinen bleibt vollkommen unberücksichtigt, ob sie dieses Thema überhaupt aktiv angehen - Themen, die sie statt dessen betonen, spielen dagegen ggf. gar keine Rolle.
Ich als bekennender Agnostiker, der Kirchen für populistische Vereine auf gleicher Stufe wie BILD und NPD hält und offen die Abschaffung sämtlicher ihrer Bevorzugen vertritt, sollte nach derartigen Onlinetests z.B. die Parte bibeltreuer Christen wählen.



> Trotz allem finde ich das dieses Land irgendwas tun muss. Es wird langsam wirklich zu viel des guten. Wer soll das noch alles Zahlen? Die Deutschen Schulen Fallen auseinander. Überall fehlt Geld....



Nur was hat das mit National/international zu tun?
"das alles", was gezahlt werden muss, betrifft fast ausschließlich die eigene Nation. Das Ministerium für "wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit und Entwicklung" (das sich -insbesondere unter der aktuellen Regierung- mehr mit wirtschaft, insbesonderer deutschen Unternehmen im Ausland, denn mit Entwicklungshilfe beschäftigt), macht kaum 0,5% des Bundeshaushaltes aus und die Länderhaushalte bleiben erst recht im Land. Migration liegt netto bei null oder im negativen, größere Asylprogramme gibt es auch nicht und afaik fordern nicht mal mehr die Grünen, daran etwas zu ändern.




Nomad schrieb:


> Richtig, in meiner Stadt (also hier wo ich wohn^^), da sollte man nicht mehr durch die Stadt gehen, wenn es dunkel ist. Aus dem einfachen Grund zusammengeschlagen und/oder ausgeraubt zu werden. Und das größtenteils (!) von "Gästen" (bei uns sinds Russen (nicht abwertend gemeint )). Nur frage ich mich, warum sind die so gewalttätig? Warum greift die Polizei oder Staat nicht ein?



Wie ist das Verhältniss von Leuten, die du kennst, die selbst Opfer derartiger Gewalttaten wurden zu Leuten, die deswegen Anzeige erstattet erhaben zu Leuten, die derartige Taten (oder Situationen, die eindeutig darauf hinausliefen) beobachtet und umgehend die Polizei alarmiert, ggf. zur Festhaltung der Täter selbst eingegriffen haben?
Derartige Berichte von gefährlichen Stadtteilen hör ich in letzter Zeit zunehmend, aber obwohl weder die Wohnorte meiner Verwandschaft in Berlin noch Frankfurt Rödelheim als gänzlich unproblematisch gelten, sind es irgendwie immer nur Berichte aus dritter bis fünfter Hand bzw. direkt aus den Medien, die von Angst bekanntermaßen am besten Leben.



> Das find ich auch schlimm. Wer national eingestellt ist, der wird sofort und ohne Diskussion als Nazi hingestellt.



Tjo. Die meisten Leute, die sich selbst als "national" (und nicht z.B. konservativ oder leistungsorientiert) beschreiben, sind auf näheres Nachfragen nicht wirklich in der Lage, ihre politische Einstellung zu beschreiben, ohne dabei mehrfach die Beschränkung staatlicher sozialer Maßnahmen (d.h. bei der ebenfalls oft geforderten erweiterten Einflussnahme des Staates im Wirtschaftssektor eine Form von "Sozialismus") auf Mitglieder der eigenen Nation (d.h. "Natioalismus") zu fordern. (in Kombination als "Nationalsozialismus")
Mag sein, dass es da Ausnahmen gibt - aber die Masse gibt die Vorurteile vor und ähnlich wie viele bei "Türke" nicht zuerst an "fehlerfreies Hochdeutsch in jeder Situation" denken, denken viele bei "national eingestellt" nicht an "frei von nationalsozialistischen Gedankengut".




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber im Grundgesetzt steht das nicht, dass Deutsch gesprochen werden muss, wie z.B. in Frankreich.



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen einer Amtssprache -d.h. einer vorgeschriebenen Sprache für Ämter- und einer gesetzlich verankerten Sprachregelung für den Alltag. Und um ganz ehrlich zu sein: 5 Minuten Mutantenstadl sollten jeden davon überzeugen, dass eine 50% Quote deutscher Musik im Radio nicht erstrebenswert ist 




Fadi schrieb:


> Der Wegfall aller Grenzen würde aber den Fremdenhass nicht abschaffen, da es ja weiterhin Leute gibt, die offensichtlich anders aussehen.



Fremdenhass im Sinne von Rassismus nicht - aber Fremdenhass im Sinne von Nationalismus schon (wenn man die Grenzen auch in den Köpfen abschafft, was -siehe "Ossi"- nicht so ganz einfach ist)




TheRammbock schrieb:


> Hänge einer Ente ein Schild um, auf dem Pferd steht. Was ist die Ente dann?Ein Stück Papier änder rein gar nichts ...



Diesen Vergleich hatten wir jetzt schon 1-2 mal und er wird vom Widerholen nicht besser. Gibt es eigentlich irgend einenr rechts/national eingestellten, der es hier ins Forum schafft und der den Unterschied zwischen einer vorliegenden biologischen Artbeschreibung und einer -auch auf mehrmalige, ausdrückliche Nachfrage- nicht vorlegbarer Definition unterschiedlicher Subgruppen von Menschen erkennt?




Wa1lock schrieb:


> Nur dass wir gegen sowas geschickt abgesichert sind, da haben die Politiker wieder ganz gut was gedeichselt. Denn Deutschland ist von sicheren "Drittstaaten" umgeben, und wenn ein Flüchtling einen "sicheren Drittstaat" durchreist dann muss er dort Asyl suchen und wenn er zu uns kommt wird er wieder dorthin geschickt. Das hat alles die Genfer Flüchtlungskonvention entschieden, dh. der einzige Weg in unser Land ist per Flugzeug oder Boot, per Flugzeug kann man nur reisen wenn man eh "reicher" ist und per Boot wird dadurch verhindert dass vor unsern Küsten der Grenzschutz und was weiß ich was rumhängt.
> mfg



Es gibt zusätzlich Quotenregeln, die die Weitergabe von anerkannten Flüchtlingen regeln. Davon ganz abgesehen stellte das Beispiel einen aus der Vergangenheit resultierenden Fall dar und die heutige Drittlandregelung ist gar nicht mal so alt. Darüber hinaus gab es in der Vergangenheit mehrfach größere Asylprogramme für Krisenregionen, in deren Rahmen eine größere Anzahl an Flüchtlingen direkt, legal und ohne eigenes Vermögen nach Deutschland gelangte.
Das mag man nachträglich als unnötig human bezeichnen (oder als inhuman, wenn man die Bedingungen in einigen Flüchtlingsunterkünften betrachtet), aber eine Partei (oder Einzelperson), die behauptet, Lösungen für bereits bestehende Probleme zu haben, muss trotzdem mit der daraus resultierenden Situation umgehen.
Die meisten, laut NPD wohl prinzipiell problematischen, "Personen mit Migrationshintergrund" gehen zudem garnicht auf Flüchtlinge, sondern auf die in den 50ern/60ern/z.T. 70ern billig importierten, z.T. gezielt abgeschotten oder in going-to-be Ghettos angesiedelten Arbeitskräfte zurück.




TheRammbock schrieb:


> Deine Vorschläge (unten) klingen alle nicht schlecht. Aber ich bin altmodisch. Ich trage noch Bundeswehrtaschentücher, trage weiße Unterhosen, keine Strings für Männer, das aber nur am Rande. Warum darf man nicht an altbewährtem festhalten?



Verbietet das jemand?
Was du forderst, ist eine staatlich unterstützte Rückkehr zu Strukturen, die nur von einigen als "altbewährt" und von anderen als "vollkommen veraltet und moralisch inakzeptabel" bezeichnet werden. Mehr als nur ein kleiner Unterschied.



> Mit anderen Worten, dein Kind kann über so wenige Generationen nicht das aufzeigen



Blöde Frage: Wie kann (irgend)ein Kind (per Definition ein maximal 18, eher 13 Jahre altes Lebewesen) irgendetwas über mehrere Generationen (per Definition eine Zeitspanne von mehrmals 20 bis 30 Jahren) "aufzeigen"?
(und was soll "aufzeigen" in dem Kontext eigentlich bedeuten?)


----------



## Nomad (30. Dezember 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist das Verhältniss von Leuten, die du kennst, die selbst Opfer derartiger Gewalttaten wurden zu Leuten, die deswegen Anzeige erstattet erhaben zu Leuten, die derartige Taten (oder Situationen, die eindeutig darauf hinausliefen) beobachtet und umgehend die Polizei alarmiert, ggf. zur Festhaltung der Täter selbst eingegriffen haben?



Ich hoffe ich hab das jetzt richtig verstanden....  

Also, ich ein Kumpel von mir hat vor gut 2 Wochen eins "auf die Fresse" gekriegt. (wenn ich das mal so sagen darf ) Nun ist das Problem, dass ER das sagt, was wirklich war/passiert ist, ist schwer zu sagen. Dessen Aussage kann natürlich stimmen und wenn wir davon jetzt ausgehen, dann sagte er zu mir, dass eine Frau die Polizei gerufen hat. Wie es weiterging weiß ich nicht, ich glaub die Frau hatte Anzeige gegen die "Schläger" erstattet. 
Ein anderer Kumpel kreuzt dieser Gruppe auch mal desöfteren den Weg und er hat Angst dabei!Jedoch nicht nur er, viele haben Angst. 

Aber nicht das jetzt wieder jemand denkt ich bin rechts oder blabla, auch "deutsche" Jugendliche sind hier aggressiv (um diese genau damit reinzubeziehen^^). Wenn einer schwangeren Frau in den Bauch getreten wird oder 80-jährige Frauen ausgeraubt werden, ich glaube dann läuft irgendwas schief. So ein Verhalten find ich extrem verachtlich und mit so welchen Menschen möcht ich persönlich nichts zu tun haben.

Und ich werde erstmal die Diskussion meinerseits beenden, sonst steigere ich mich da wieder zu sehr rein.  Ich kenn mich.^^


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2010)

Bei uns in der Stadt gibt es auch soeinen Problemstadtteil, allerdings sind die nicht generell aggro drauf. Es kommt drauf an wie man denen entgegentritt. Da fängts dann aber schon an schweieriger zu werden: Wenn man zu "zurückhaltend" wirkt hat man genauso ein Problem als wenn man einen auf dicke Hose macht. 
Dort sind übrigens auch die die "Problematischen" die keinen Migrationshintergrund besitzen .M


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Dezember 2010)

> Fremdenhass im Sinne von Rassismus nicht - aber Fremdenhass im Sinne von Nationalismus schon (wenn man die Grenzen auch in den Köpfen abschafft, was -siehe "Ossi"- nicht so ganz einfach ist)


An der Situation sieht man ja schon, wie unmöglich sowas ist, wenn nicht mal zwei deutschsprachige Länder ohne Vorurteile zusammen geführt werden können.


----------



## KaitoKid (30. Dezember 2010)

Jap, bei uns in der ExDDR sind viele die sich die alte Zeit zurückwünschen. Seit der Wende sind die Arbeitslosenzahlen bei uns rapide gestiegen, würd ich sagen. 
Und um das Klischee noch ganz zu erfüllen besteht die Hälfte unsres Städtchens aus Ruinen, die die  Russen damals zurückgelassen haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> An der Situation sieht man ja schon, wie unmöglich sowas ist, wenn nicht mal zwei deutschsprachige Länder ohne Vorurteile zusammen geführt werden können.


 
Österreich kann sich ja auch mit anschließen. 
Dann sinds schon 3 Länder, auch wenn nicht in allen Teilen deutsch gesprochen wird.
Die Disziplin wird dafür sorgen, dass sich alle verstehen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Dezember 2010)

@KaitoKid
Natürlich gabs damals weniger Arbeitslose, aber das System hätte auf Dauer nicht funktioniert.

@quanti
Na die Zusammenführung hätte ja schon mal "ganz gut" funktioniert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

KaitoKid schrieb:


> Seit der Wende sind die Arbeitslosenzahlen bei uns rapide gestiegen, würd ich sagen.


 
Was aber eher daran lag, dass es im sozialistischem System ja ein "Recht" auf Arbeit gab, also musste jeder beschäftigt werden, egal wie und womit.
Dass eine Firma dann 1000 Leute hatte, obwohl auch 40 für die Arbeit gereicht hätte, ist sicher kein Einzelfall gewesen.
Und als sich die Firmen dem Wettbewerb und dem Kostendruck stellen mussten (bzw. von der Treuhand verschleudert wurden ), waren eben die 960 Leute überflüssig und wurden gefeuert, denn das "Recht" auf den Job war ja mit der DDR untergegangen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2011)

Nomad schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich hab das jetzt richtig verstanden....



Deine Antworten passen jedenfalls 
In der heutige Paranoiagesellschaft muss man leider immer nachfragen - es gibt ein paar Leute mit persönlichen Erfahrungen (bzw. im unmittelbaren Umfeld), einige mehr, die zu Recht vor einen bestimmten (meist sehr kleinen) Gruppe Angst haben und eine sehr, sehr große Zahl von Leuten, die die falsche "Zeitung" liest und sich bedroht fühlt, wenn sie nachts einer unbekannten, nicht auf den ersten Blick ihrer sozialen Gruppe zuzuordnenden Person auf der Straße begegnen. Und diese Masse heizt sich gerne gegenseitig an.

(Wir haben hier in Kiel auch einen "Problembezirk", in dem man sich Nachts nicht auf die Straße traut. Letzteres kann ich bestätigen: Wenn ich da durchradel sind die Straßen leer. Nichtmal die Banden scheinen sich rauszutrauen, um sich Kriege über die Staßenherrschaft zu liefern. Schwerstes Vergehen, von dem ich gehört habe: Einer Komillitonen wurde das VW-Zeichen vom Auto geklaut...
Will nicht sagen, dass das für 100%ige Sicherheit spricht, aber wenn die gleichen Leute, die sich vor diesen "Zuständen" fürchten, bedenkenlos in einen Jazzclub <200m von einer Bar gehen, die für das Aufeinandertreffen von Hellsangels und Bandidos bekannt ist, dann wird der Unterschied zwischen der Existenz und der Wahrnehmung von Problemen überdeutlich. Und ähnliches kenne ich von meiner Frankfurter und Berliner Verwandtschaft. Die Wissen genau, wo man "nicht hingehen kann", bevorzugt wegen "den Ausländern", merkwürdigerweise waren sie aber auch noch nie da, kennen niemanden, der da war oder nur Leute, die unbeschadet zurückgekehrt sind und haben auch null Ahnung, wie Kriminalitätsstistiken oder andere objektive Kriterien in ihrer Stadt aussehen.
Ich schweife ab, dass hier ist nicht der Thread zu Ausländerkriminialität-)




Fadi schrieb:


> @KaitoKid
> Natürlich gabs damals weniger Arbeitslose, aber das System hätte auf Dauer nicht funktioniert.



Diejenigen, die das Verprügeln anderer zu ihrer Freizeitunterhaltung zählen, werden sich vermutlich selten Gedanken über die prinzipiellen Probleme einer Planwirtschaft oder gar der unterschiedlichen Zwangsausübungen und deren Ursprung in unterschiedlichen Gesellschaftssystemen machen.


----------



## UltraGraniat (1. Januar 2011)

Bei der Umfrage stockte ich zwischen dem 2ten und dem 3ten Satz.

Ich muss erlich sein, ich hasse NPD, denn diese "Schulhof CD'S" sind alles von hochrangigen NPD Mitglieder organisiert und finaziert worden.
Jedes Musikstudio, die Musikmit nationalsozialitsischen Parolen hat muss geschlossen werden und dennoch gibt es genug Bands und Studien, die permanent Musik gegen Ausländer und deren Befürworter rausbringt.

Doch dies ist nur eine Sache, dassich sagen könnte, dass man über das Ziel hinausschießt.
Ich selbst bin gebürtiger Kosovo-Albaner und kann natürlich verstehen, dass man seinem Land als Patriot entgegen treten will aber dies wird einfach Missbraucht und durch den Schlamm gezogen.
Entweder ist der Stolz auf das Land durch Naxi-Parolen geprägt oder man vemreidet es Nationalstolz zu zeigen.

Ich selbst bin wie gesagt ein Befürworter von Nazionalstolz aber Nazionalsozialimuss ist einfach etwas, womit Politiker nur eine Schar von nicht denkenden Ghuls umsich zu schaffen.

Denn wieviele Naziburschen wissen, was der Begriff Euthanasie ist ??
Meinen Hass kann man auch folgender Maßen begründen:

Jugendlichen das Denken verwehren und dem Volk den Verstand vernebeln ist ein Verbrechen, ein Verbrechen was 1935 began und 10 Jahre später endete.


Liebe Grüße

-Ultra


----------



## Johnny05 (1. Januar 2011)

Diese "Partei" ist nicht mal das Papier wert um überhaupt in der Presse genannt zu werden.NAZIS RAUS !


----------



## Eraydone (3. Januar 2011)

Man lasst die Armen Kerle doch in Ruhe ^^Die haben doch sowieso schon keine Haare mehr und dann kommt ihr noch ^^
Ne etz mal im Ernst. Die schießen oft über das Ziel hinaus aber auch nur weil die unter der ständigen Beobachtung der Öffentlichkeit stehen. Da möchte man viel Wind verursachen.
Es gibt viel schlimmere im Hintergrund. Da ist die NPD ja nur ein Unschuldslamm  (guckt doch mal nach Österreich, da sind die Braunen an der Macht)

PS: Ich bin kein Nazi, ich unterstütze die nicht, ich schau nur objektiv auf die Sache
PSS: Mein Kollege kommt aus der Nationalbefreiten Zone namens Pirna und er sagt das sind die dümmsten... ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Januar 2011)

Ach in Österreich sind die Braunen an der Macht?

Schon blöd, dass die FPÖ (die man nicht mit eurer NPD vergleichen kann, da sowas bei uns nicht legal ist) seit Jahren nicht mehr in der Regierung vertreten ist. 

Informier dich mal lieber ein bisschen, bevor du solchen Blödsinn erzählt.


----------



## DubioserKerl (4. Januar 2011)

Was wäre denn eher FPÖ-mäßig?
Die deutschen Reps? Der Sarrazin, der holländische Wilders? Dieses widerliche PI-Blog? Die Reps der Amis? Die dortige Tea-Party?

Die Frage ist ernst gemeint, ich hätte die intuitiv irgendwo zwischen Reps und NPD vermutet, aber ich lasse mich gerne weiterbilden über Politik in anderen Ländern.

DK


----------



## Pagz (4. Januar 2011)

Wahrscheinlich irgentwo zwischen Reps und CDU


----------



## thysol (5. Januar 2011)

Ich finde es beaengstigend das ueber 6% hier im Forum fuer die NPD sind.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Januar 2011)

Ich will aber nicht wissen, wie hoch der Anteil ist, der es nicht ernst meint...


----------



## thysol (5. Januar 2011)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich will aber nicht wissen, wie hoch der Anteil ist, der es nicht ernst meint...



Ich finde aber solche Leute bescheuert die absichtlich Umfragen manipulieren.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Januar 2011)

> Ich finde aber solche Leute bescheuert die absichtlich Umfragen manipulieren.



Meine Rede


----------



## Nomad (5. Januar 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich finde es beaengstigend das ueber 6% hier im Forum fuer die NPD sind.



Ehhm, wir sind 60.000 User. Da haben 31 Leute für die NPD gestimmt bzw. dass sie diese gut finden. Die 6% beziehen sich auf die 511 die mitgemacht haben. Laut Taschenrechner sind nur 0,051% des Forums für die NPD.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2011)

Und >95% des Forums sind politisch passiv und gefundenes Futter für rechte Propaganda 

Was man aber an (imho traurigen) Zahlen festhalten kann:
Die Zahl derjenigen Forumsmitglieder, die sich in Umfragen zur NPD bekennen, ist größer, als die Zahl derjenigen Forumsmitglieder, die sich regelmäßig an politischen Diskussionen beteiligt. (Bedenkt man, dass es noch ein Überlappung zwischen beiden Gruppen gibt...)


----------



## AMDFan2005 (6. Januar 2011)

Zur NPD habe ich gemischte Gefühle. 

Der Hauptgrund für meine Antipathie gegen die Partei, ist dass eine gute Mehrheit der Führungsriege aus ziemlich ungebildeten (und gleichzeitig eingebildeten) Menschen zu bestehen scheint. 

Dieses Gestottere und die Vergewaltigung der deutschen Sprache ist ja noch einmal deutlich Schlimmer als bei einem CSU Stammtisch mit Stoiber als Redensführer. Und dann immer wieder darauf zu bestehen, reinrassig deutsch zu sein, ist wohl einfach nur eine Frechheit. 

Wirtschaftlich ist mir diese Partei außerdem zu stark links ausgelegt. 
In Migrationsfragen vertreten sie zwar irgendwo den rechten Weg, können dies aber einfach nicht undogmatisch ausdrücken. 

Fakt ist, dass sich in unserer Einwanderungspolitik etwas ändern muss. Allerdings muss dies klarer definiert werden. Zum Beispiel in Form eines Punkteplans. Das könnte dann für Deutschland ungefähr so aussehen: 

- Stärkere (zeitliche) Beschränkungen für Asylanten. 

- Eine restriktivere Einwanderungspolitik in Form eines Punktesystems/Greencard oder des Neuseeländischen Immigrationssystems

- Arbeit zuerst für einheimische Fachkräfte, dann für Europäer und erst dann , wenn absoluter, ungesättigter Bedarf vorliegt, für Fachkräfte aus nicht-EU Nationen. 

Stattdessen sieht es bei der NPD eher so aus: 

- Ausländer nehmen unsere Arbeit
- Ausländer nehmen unsere Frauen
- Ausländer zerstören unsere Umwelt
- heul
- heul
- heul


----------



## Magetears (6. Januar 2011)

Die NPD ist mit meinen Idealvorstellungen nicht vereinbar, desweiteren bin ich gegen diese Partei, aber auch gegen ein Verbot da ein Verbot gegen Artikel 5 des Grundgesetzes verstößt.

LG Magetears


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> - Stärkere (zeitliche) Beschränkungen für Asylanten.



Asyl wird nur solange gewährt, wie der Grund für die Asylbewilligung (z.B. Krieg im Heimatland) andauert. Beschränkungen im Alltag von Asylanten dürften auch kaum möglich sein, da die schon jetzt so gut wie gar nichts dürfen.
Was du ggf. meinst ist Duldung oder Bleiberechtsregeln für Leute, die aufgrund von Asyl de facto viele Jahre in Deutschland gelebt haben und deren Kinder ggf. hier aufgewachsen sind.



> - Eine restriktivere Einwanderungspolitik in Form eines Punktesystems/Greencard oder des Neuseeländischen Immigrationssystems



Ein systematisches Einwanderungssystem muss mittelfristig wohl kommen. Das wäre aber im Vergleich zu heute eher wenig restriktiv, denn aktuell ist eine direkte Einwanderung von außerhalb der EU so gut wie gar nicht möglich. Wer noch einwandert tut dies meist im Rahmen von Familiennachzug, Spätaussiedlung,...



> - Arbeit zuerst für einheimische Fachkräfte, dann für Europäer



Das ist mit dem EU-Binnenmarkt nicht vereinbar. Den aufzukündigen mag im Sinne der NPD, aber vermutlich nicht im Sinne der deutschen Wirtschaft sein.



> und erst dann , wenn absoluter, ungesättigter Bedarf vorliegt, für Fachkräfte aus nicht-EU Nationen.



Siehe oben: Stellenweise liegt Bedarf vor (oder zumindest die Bereitschaft der Unternehmen, lieber gar keinen einzustellen, anstatt die deutschen Lohnforderungen zu erfüllen), aber ehe man für einen indischen Spezialisten eine deutsche Arbeitsgenehmigung erhält, hat der oft schon einen Job in den USA angenommen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (6. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Asyl wird nur solange gewährt, wie der Grund für die Asylbewilligung (z.B. Krieg im Heimatland) andauert. Beschränkungen im Alltag von Asylanten dürften auch kaum möglich sein, da die schon jetzt so gut wie gar nichts dürfen.
> Was du ggf. meinst ist Duldung oder Bleiberechtsregeln für Leute, die aufgrund von Asyl de facto viele Jahre in Deutschland gelebt haben und deren Kinder ggf. hier aufgewachsen sind.



Nehmen wir doch beispielsweise mal die Asylanten aus dem Kosovo. 
Der Kosovo Krieg ist nun offiziell schon längst vorbei, also sollte doch irgendwann mal eine Repatriation einsetzen. 



> Ein systematisches Einwanderungssystem muss mittelfristig wohl kommen. Das wäre aber im Vergleich zu heute eher wenig restriktiv, denn aktuell ist eine direkte Einwanderung von außerhalb der EU so gut wie gar nicht möglich. Wer noch einwandert tut dies meist im Rahmen von Familiennachzug, Spätaussiedlung,...



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. 
Die Bundesregierung ist immer noch die Hure unserer verkommenen Wirtschaft. Fordert diese nach irgendwelchen billig Arbeitern aus Indien, wird dies meist auch von den zuständigen Einwanderungsbehörden in die Wege geleitet.

Gab ja damals zu SPD Zeiten schon einen derartigen Skandal, bei denen erst zahlreiche indische "Fachkräfte" nach Deutschland geholt wurden, bis eben festgestellt wurde, dass diese eben doch nicht so fachlich begabt sind, wie es erwartet wurde. 



> Das ist mit dem EU-Binnenmarkt nicht vereinbar. Den aufzukündigen mag im Sinne der NPD, aber vermutlich nicht im Sinne der deutschen Wirtschaft sein.



Der Teil war dann auch mehr auf die Industrie selbst bezogen. Ist mir schon klar, dass in der EU in diesem Bereich die selben Rechte für alle gelten. 
Aber man kann ja den Firmen einen Anstoss geben, doch einmal auf einheimische Qualitätsarbeit zurückzugreifen.



> Siehe oben: Stellenweise liegt Bedarf vor (oder zumindest die Bereitschaft der Unternehmen, lieber gar keinen einzustellen, anstatt die deutschen Lohnforderungen zu erfüllen), aber ehe man für einen indischen Spezialisten eine deutsche Arbeitsgenehmigung erhält, hat der oft schon einen Job in den USA angenommen.



Tja. Wie gesagt. Hier müssen eindeutig neue Denkanstösse in Richtung der Industrie erfolgen. In diesem Fall kann das eigentlich  nur mit einer rigorosen Einwanderungspolitik ala Neuseeland erfolgen. Entweder die Firmen bürgen für ihre immigrierenden Arbeitnehmer oder der immigrierende kann eine ausreichend große Menge an Geld vorlegen (ich denke da an etwa 50.000-80.000€)


----------



## thysol (6. Januar 2011)

Nomad schrieb:


> Ehhm, wir sind 60.000 User. Da haben 31 Leute für die NPD gestimmt bzw. dass sie diese gut finden. Die 6% beziehen sich auf die 511 die mitgemacht haben. Laut Taschenrechner sind nur 0,051% des Forums für die NPD.



Sorry, aber so bloede bin ich jetzt auch nicht.

Wenn mann eine Umfrage in Deutschland mit 10000 Teilnehmern macht und 60 sind fuer die NPD heisst das noch lange nicht das in ganz Deutschland nur 60 Leute fuer die NPD sind. Die Umfrage sagt einem aber grob das 6% aller Deutschen fuer die NPD sind, so wie hier im Forum.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und >95% des Forums sind politisch passiv und gefundenes Futter für rechte Propaganda
> 
> Was man aber an (imho traurigen) Zahlen festhalten kann:
> Die Zahl derjenigen Forumsmitglieder, die sich in Umfragen zur NPD  bekennen, ist größer, als die Zahl derjenigen Forumsmitglieder, die sich  regelmäßig an politischen Diskussionen beteiligt. (Bedenkt man, dass es  noch ein Überlappung zwischen beiden Gruppen gibt...)



/sign.


----------



## cerbero (9. Januar 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Wenn mann eine Umfrage in Deutschland mit 10000 Teilnehmern macht und 60 sind fuer die NPD heisst das noch lange nicht das in ganz Deutschland nur 60 Leute fuer die NPD sind.



10  000 Teilnehmer / 60 proNPD = 0,6%
Entweder hast dich mit einer Null vertan oder dein Post ist unfreiwillig sehr komisch


----------



## AMDFan2005 (10. Januar 2011)

Was mir übrigens seit langem sehr auffällt: 

Keine, aber wirklich keine einzige Partei in Deutschland, hat bisher das Heuchlertum angesprochen, welches ganz tief hinter unserer Immigrationspolitik verborgen ist. 

Wir nehmen politisch Verfolgte auf, gleichzeitig aber auch ihre Häscher. 
Das ist nicht nur absolut pervers, es sorgt auch für Unfrieden und bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände unter einigen Bevölkerungsschichten. 

Größtes Beispiel wohl: Über die letzten Jahrzehnte hat Deutschland einige tausend Kurden und Armenier aufgenommen. Gleichzeitig bilden unsere türkischen Mitbürger aber die größte Gruppe an Einwanderern.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Januar 2011)

Naja die Türken wurden aber vor Jahren auch mal als "Gastarbeiter" in dieses Land (damals als es noch ein "West"-Deutschland gab ) geholt nur das Wort "Gast" haben viele übersehen/missverstanden und sind gleich ganz hier geblieben.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (10. Januar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Naja die Türken wurden aber vor Jahren auch mal als "Gastarbeiter" in dieses Land (damals als es noch ein "West"-Deutschland gab ) geholt nur das Wort "Gast" haben viele übersehen/missverstanden und sind gleich ganz hier geblieben.



Stimmt.

Das war damals der Anfang eines von zahlreichen Problemen. 

Ich werde bis heute nicht verstehen, wozu man überhaupt die Massen an Gastarbeitern benötigt hat und was die Rolle der Türkei dabei war (muss ja irgendeinen Grund haben, dass die Mehrheit der Gastarbeiter aus der Türkei kam). 

Ist ja nicht so, als wären nach dem 2. Weltkrieg nur noch Trümmerfrauen und geschädigte Veteranen übrig geblieben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2011)

Der Sinn der Gastarbeiter war "billige Arbeitskräfte für die deutsche Wirtschaft" und die Auswahl erfolgte nach dem Kriterium "niedrige Gehaltsvorstellungen, nicht zu weit weg = niedrige Transportkosten". So kamen erst Italiener und dann Türken - zu dem Zeitpunkt die ärmeren Regionen Europas (Richtung Osten war dicht, Richtung Westen war zu reich), aber recht gut zugänglich. Das Ergebniss kann man ja auch bis heute an der sozialen Schichtung sehen:
Billige Arbeitskräfte rekrutierte man aber nunmal zwangsläufig aus armen, bildungsfernen Schichten. Und Kinder mit ungebildeten, armen Eltern haben in Deutschland bekanntermaßen deutlich schlechtere Karrierechancen, so dass auch die Angehörigen der zweiten und dritten Generation primär den unteren sozialen Schichten angehören.
(der Faktor Sprache verstärkt die Sache noch, denn "Integration" bestand seinerzeit aus einem Schnellkurs im Betrieb, damit die Arbeitsanweisungen einigermaßen verstanden wurden und die Unterbringung erfolgte bevorzugt in billigen, extra dafür gebauten Unterkünften -> Ghetto made by *bitte passenden Konzern einfügen*)




AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Was mir übrigens seit langem sehr auffällt:
> 
> Keine, aber wirklich keine einzige Partei in Deutschland, hat bisher das Heuchlertum angesprochen, welches ganz tief hinter unserer Immigrationspolitik verborgen ist.
> 
> ...



Im Prinzip hast du recht, praktisch nimmt Deutschland aber politisch verfolgte auf. Familiennachzug ehemaliger Gastarbeiter wäre somit nur dann ein formeller Wiederspruch, wenn es sich dabei um an z.B. Kurdenverfolgungen beteiligte Politiker handeln würde. Praktisch haben wir den Ärger trotzdem, aber wie will man die politische Einstellung von Einwanderern objektiv einschätzen?
Das ist so ähnlich wie Hooligans, die man nicht zu Fans der gegnerischen Mannschaft ins Stadion lassen möchte. Aber abseits von Spielen ohne Publikum hat man noch keine Lösung dagegen gefunden, weil man sie erst an ihren Handlungen identifizieren kann.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Januar 2011)

> Richtung Westen war zu reich)


Es gab, aber auch genug Spanier, Portugiesen und Griechen die in Deutschland gearbeitet haben! Der Millionste Gastarbeiter war sogar ein Portugiese, der ist aber mit seinem Geschenk (ein Kraftrad) wieder zu seiner Familie zurück, was letztendlich aber auch in seiner Arbeitserlaubnis stand (also wie lange er in Deutschland arbeiten darf). Die innerländische Auswahl der "Gastarbeiter" für Deutschland war in Portugal und gerade im damals fracoistischen Spanien extrem schwer (dauerte von 6 Wochen bis zu einem halben Jahr) was letztendlich die deutsche Industrie bemängelte, so das diese Volksgruppen ebend nicht so stark vertreten waren als "Gastarbeiter" und die meisten Spanier/Portugiesen sind aus Angst vor Repressalien der Familien auch wieder zurück in ihr Ursprungsland gereist, denn um einen Reisepass zu bekommen wurde in beiden Ländern sogar jeder von den jeweiligen Geheimdiensten befragt.


----------



## Lan_Party (12. Januar 2011)

Hmm wiso sollte man die npd wählen? Ich habe mal in yt oder im tv einen Bericht gesehen und Mitglied der npd wurden gefragt wiso man sie wählen sollte immer wieder kam die Antwort ich bin für solche fragen nicht zustellig...am ende haben die Reporter keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Mischk@ (12. Januar 2011)

@ Topic

NICHTS !!!!


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. Januar 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Hmm wiso sollte man die npd wählen? Ich habe mal in yt oder im tv einen Bericht gesehen und Mitglied der npd wurden gefragt wiso man sie wählen sollte immer wieder kam die Antwort ich bin für solche fragen nicht zustellig...am ende haben die Reporter keine Antwort bekommen.



Sowas ähnliches hab ich mit Mitgliedern der im Forum so "beliebten" Piratenpartei gesehen … da ging es ganz ähnlich ab, nur der einzige Unterschied war, das die Reporter Antworten bekamen, auch wenn diese sich nicht unbedingt auf die eigentliche Frage bezogen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2011)

"Antworten, die nicht auf die Frage passen" gehören einfach dazu, wenn man eine erfolgreiche politische Partei wie alle anderen sein will


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. Januar 2011)

JA frei nach demPrinzip: Viel reden, aber trotzdem die Frage nicht beantworten, denn andere könnten erkennen, das man eigentlich gar nicht weiß, was der Gegenüber von einem wollte! 

Kurz -> Wenn schon Scheis*e, dann Scheis*e mit Schwung! Wie mein Hauptfeldwebel immer sagte.


----------



## UltraGraniat (13. Januar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Kurz -> Wenn schon Scheis*e, dann Scheis*e mit Schwung! Wie mein Hauptfeldwebel immer sagte.



Thumbs up für den Hasuptfeldwebel 

Aber sobald man den Fragen der Reportern aus dem Weg geht, zeigt man Schwäche und Angst, denn wer zu seiner Meinung steht und diese vertritt muss er auch für Fragen jeder Art bereit sein.

Ich finde es schwach was sie leisten.

Im Bundestag das stille Mäuschen und danach in irgend ner Ecke große Reden vonwegen scheiß Ausländer machen uns kaputt" halten.

 Es ist genau wie in der Kampfkunst, sobald man den Gegner fürchtet wird   man automatisch schwächer und ängstlicher.
Und die NPD wird einfach Schwächer, in ihren Argumenten und in ihren Aktionen.

Sie fürchten den Feind und trauen sich nur aus demHinterhalt anzugreifen


----------



## siRtobey (13. Januar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:
			
		

> Naja die Türken wurden aber vor Jahren auch mal als "Gastarbeiter" in dieses Land (damals als es noch ein "West"-Deutschland gab ) geholt nur das Wort "Gast" haben viele übersehen/missverstanden und sind gleich ganz hier geblieben.



Nein, sie haben es nicht missverstanden. Im Gegenteil, viele haben 15Jahre lang mit gepacktem Koffer unter dem Bett gelebt, weil sie damit rechneten, jederzeit wieder in ihr Heimatland zurückzukehren. Viele sehen sich immernoch als Gäste (jedenfalls die Eltern), was sich zusammen mit der quasi nicht vorhandenen Integrationspolitik in der fehlenden Integration niederschlägt.
Da ist es selbstverständlich, dass Parteien wie die NPD profitieren, wenn sie als einzige das Thema aufgreifen. So verläuft das mit allen Rechtsparteien, ob nun extrem, populistisch oder gemässigt. Alle Mitte-links-Parteien haben ja sofort Angst, beim Ausländerthema in die rechte Ecke gestellt zu werden...


----------



## siRtobey (13. Januar 2011)

Naja, deswegen war ich an der Schweizer PP auch gleich uninteressiert, als ich merkte, dass hier von sehr weit rechts bis fast kommunistisch politisiert wird. Eine Partei muss nicht immer eine Meinung vertreten, aber eine gewisse Linie sollte schon vorhanden sein, sonst ist man keine Partei, sondern eine unheilige Allianz oder eine Interessengemeinschaft...


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Januar 2011)

Heutzutage wählt doch noch kaum jemand. Sie denken komm mal gucken was die als letztes gesagt haben und dann passt die sache und dann soll sich mal jemand wunder das die Politik nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. Januar 2011)

@ siRtobey

Und wie viele der älteren Türken sitzen jetzt noch auf ihren Koffern? Genau keiner! 
Das sich teilweise auch einige immer noch als "Gäste" sehen glaub ich dir sogar, denn viele der ersten Generation sprechen immer noch sehr gebrochenes deutsch (sollten ja auch nur die Arbeitsanweisungen verstehen  ), aber warum holt ein Gast gleich seine Familie hierher und bleibt? Die "Gastarbeiter" sind ja nicht aus asyltechnischen Gründen hier, sondern weil es hier halt mehr Geld gab, als damals in der Türkei, nur das komische ist, das es in jedem (ich glaube auch in Deutschland) Staat eine zeitlich beschränkte Arbeitserlaubnis gibt … ich glaub die ist auch bei vielen "Gastarbeitern" schon abgelaufen, naja wie soll ich sagen Deutschland (bzw. die damalige Regierung) ist einfach zu kulant in dieser Beziehung gewesen.

@ Lan_Party

Warum geht denn kaum noch einer wählen? Die letzten Wahlen zeigen doch was passiert, denn kaum eine Partei der großen Volksparteien (CDU/CSU und SPD) konnten eine Mehrheit bilden, dann werden Koalitionen gebildet die es mit normalem Menschenverstand nicht geben sollte, wie CDU/CSU (Vertreter der Industrie) mit der SPD (Vertreter der Arbeiter) , da könnten sich auch gleich DIE LINKEN mit der NPD koalieren, denn die haben zumindest mehr Gemeinsamkeiten, als denen lieb ist.


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Januar 2011)

Die Jugend jedenfalls wird kaum wählen gehen. Also ich merke kaum das es in der Wirtschaft besser wird. Dadurch das man jetzt freiwillig zum Bund gehen kann spart man mal endlich Geld aber mal schaun wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. Januar 2011)

Das die Jugend kaum wählt ist logisch, denn es wird schon von den meisten Eltern vorgelebt! 

Hä jetzt freiwillig zum Bund?  Nach meinem Wissen ist das schon länger so, denn es gab und gibt die Möglichkeit des Zivildienstes und wenn man beides nicht will macht man halt Katastrophenschutz, nur die meisten Jugendlichen sind halt zu faul sich darum zu kümmern, denn die Bundeswehr kommt von alleine der Zivildienstplatz jedoch nicht. Was das aber mit Geld sparen zu tun hat ist mir schleierhaft?


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Januar 2011)

Mein ich dich Zivildienst ist freiwillig. Denn Staat kostet ein gefangener 80€ pro Tag bzw. Uns Steuerzahler als ob ein rekrut nichts kostet. Kleidung, essen, Munition etc.


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. Januar 2011)

Beides Zivildienst und Bundeswehr sind freiwillig, nur du hast die Pflicht zwischen Beiden zu wählen, wenn du keinen Katastrophenschutz machen willst! 
Warum das "jetzt" in Post 814 von dir, darum ging es mir?! 

Sei froh das es noch einen Grundwehrdienst gibt, willst du eine Berufsarmee, denn die ist um einiges teurer bei selber Mannstärke! Das sagt dir ein ehemaliger SaZ!


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Januar 2011)

Es soll doch die Wehrpflicht abgeschaffen werden, im März glaube ich, somit spart man sich einiges an Geld. Naja ich jedenfalls bin für die SPD.


----------



## siRtobey (14. Januar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> @ siRtobey
> 
> Und wie viele der älteren Türken sitzen jetzt noch auf ihren Koffern? Genau keiner!
> Das sich teilweise auch einige immer noch als "Gäste" sehen glaub ich dir sogar, denn viele der ersten Generation sprechen immer noch sehr gebrochenes deutsch (sollten ja auch nur die Arbeitsanweisungen verstehen  ), aber warum holt ein Gast gleich seine Familie hierher und bleibt? Die "Gastarbeiter" sind ja nicht aus asyltechnischen Gründen hier, sondern weil es hier halt mehr Geld gab, als damals in der Türkei, nur das komische ist, das es in jedem (ich glaube auch in Deutschland) Staat eine zeitlich beschränkte Arbeitserlaubnis gibt … ich glaub die ist auch bei vielen "Gastarbeitern" schon abgelaufen, naja wie soll ich sagen Deutschland (bzw. die damalige Regierung) ist einfach zu kulant in dieser Beziehung gewesen.



Naja, natürlich haben diese Türken dann die Familien nach DE geholt. Aber irgendwie haben es viele noch nicht so recht geschafft, anders zu denken, als "irgendwann kehren wir zurück". Nicht alle, klar, aber viele sehen aufgrund diesen Umständen nicht, warum sie die Deutsche Kultur teilweise annehmen sollten, wenn sie sich nie recht Deutschland angehörig fühlen. Irgendwelche Türkenviertel sind da auch nicht gerade hilfreich...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2011)

Könnten die Diskussion sich wieder etwas mehr in Richtung NPD bewegen, anstatt eine Universal-Fern-Psychoanalyse von Migranten durchzuführen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Januar 2011)

@ Lan_Party

Die Wehrpflicht wird nicht abgeschafft sondern erstmal ausgesetzt! 
Das Geld was man spart wird an anderer Stelle wieder ausgegeben, denn durch die Aussetzung der Wehrpflicht werden laut Berechnungen der Kultusministerkonferenz 50-60 Tausend mehr Studienplätze benötigt, das bedeutet für die Länder nach deren Angaben 900 Mio. - 1,5 Mrd. Euro an Mehrkosten! Der Bund hat sich dazu bereiterklärt die Hälfte dieser Studienplätze aus eigener Tasche zu bezahlen, um die Mehrkostenbelastung der Länder ein wenig zu mildern, nur diese Sparmaßnahme ist in meinen Augen ein kläglicher Versuch der Regierung irgendwo Geld zu sparen, da sie langsam in Zugzwang gerät der deutschen Bevölkerung Ergebnisse vorzuweisen und nichts anderes!

Sorry ist OT, aber wollte das nur schnell noch los werden.


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Januar 2011)

Ahhh. Ich dachte diese wäre komplett abgesetzt.

@ topic ich finde es schon schlimm genug das es so eine Partei geben darf! Naja mal sehen was die zukunft bringt.


----------



## Icejester (14. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich das hier schonmal gesagt habe, aber ich finde die NPD nur eins: unwichtig! Mit meines Wissens rund 6.000 Mitgliedern spielen die, mit Ausnahme der Preistreiberei für Besitzer kaum verkäuflicher Immobilien, keinerlei Rolle.


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Januar 2011)

Letzter Stand 9.000 Mitglieder (Januar 2011).


----------



## Icejester (14. Januar 2011)

Okay. Dann eben 9000. Aber sagen die das selbst, oder stimmt das wirklich? Einen echten Unterschied macht's aber ohnehin nicht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Januar 2011)

Die NPD und DVU sind "fusioniert", daher der Sprung nach oben … ist eine Einschätzung des Verfassungschutzes.


----------



## Icejester (15. Januar 2011)

Ach so. Stimmt. Hatte ich jetzt nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## non_believer (15. Januar 2011)

Kein Fußbreit den Faschisten!!!!



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich das hier schonmal gesagt habe, aber ich finde die NPD nur eins: unwichtig! Mit meines Wissens rund 6.000 Mitgliedern spielen die, mit Ausnahme der Preistreiberei für Besitzer kaum verkäuflicher Immobilien, keinerlei Rolle.



Mit "UNWICHTIG" hat das ganze schon mal angefangen. 

Hoffentlich wiederholt sich dieser Teil der Geschichte nicht!

SORRY für den Doppel-Post!


----------



## AMDFan2005 (28. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könnten die Diskussion sich wieder etwas mehr in Richtung NPD bewegen, anstatt eine Universal-Fern-Psychoanalyse von Migranten durchzuführen?




Ähm. Wir reden hier von der NPD, das ist dir schon klar, oder? 
Da gehört sowas mit zum Thema. 

Abgesehen davon und "Der Wirtschafts-sozialismus muss sich wieder lohnen" Debatte, hat die NPD doch garkeine weiteren Leitlinien. 
Und die Integrationsfrage ist nunmal interessanter, als die falschen wirtschaftlichen Ansichten, die sich sowieso kaum von den Ansichten der anderen Parteien unterscheiden.


----------



## Kammerj4ger (7. Februar 2011)

Hallöchen!
 Ich habe mich jetzt mal bei einem guten Mexikanischem Kaffee durch  diesen Treat gelesen(zugegeben, nicht alles, das hätte meinen Kaffee Vorrat gesprengt) und möchte nun auch mal etwas dazu sagen.
 Eine Meinung zu einem solchen Thema zu haben gehört heute ja im grunde  zum guten Ton und wie eindrucksvoll bewiesen wird gibt es dann auch  sofort wieder einige schöne Beiträge zum Unterpunkt  :"gefährliches  Halbwissen" aber das sei mal beiseite gelassen denn von diesem Vorwurf  kann ich mich selbst auch nicht freisprechen.
Was mich eher interessiert wären die fragen : 1.) ist euch eigentlich  aufgefallen das der Krieg schon ein Paar tage lang zu ende ist? 2.) Ist  euch ferner aufgefallen das wir verloren haben?
Frage 1 richtet sich dabei an jene die scheinbar immer noch der Meinung  sind man müsste in Deutschland eine "Nachkriegs Nazi Verfolgung"  bereiben und Äußerungen ala "ich hasse alle nazis und die NPD gehört  verboten" von sich geben. Zugegeben, die NPD es ist schon irgendwie  schlimm das wir solche Parteien haben aber nur was erlaubt ist kann auch  kontrolliert werden und im Zuge der Meinungsfreiheit (vor der wir ja  offensichtlich alle mehr als reichlich Gebrauch machen) finde ich es gut  das es solche Parteien gibt.
Frage 2 wiederum geht an die Hobby rechten hier. Muss ich da noch was zu  sagen? Wir haben verloren und haben, wenn es nach dem Rest der Welt  geht bis ans ende aller Zeiten die klappe zu halten. Widerspricht dem  vorherigen Absatz? Stimmt. 
Was sagt uns das? Was labert der Typ da eigentlich?
Ganz einfach. Ob die XXX (setzen sie hier die Kürzel ihrer bevorzugten  Rechten oder auch linken Partei ein) nun eine gute oder schlechte sache  ist ist eine äußerst müßige frage und irgendwie hoffe ich das sie  niemals geklärt wird. Das ganze bringt nicht viel. Klar,  Ausländerfeindlichkeit ist eine miese sache, dem schließe ich mich an,  aber im Grunde liegt der Fehler doch fast schon im System. Meiner  bescheidenen Meinung nach wäre es besser wenn die ganze Welt einfach mal  einen schritt in Richtung gegenseitige Annäherung tut und wir den ganze  "du kommst aus XXX(setzen sie hier ein gewünschtes Land ein) ich will  dich hier nicht haben" mist hinter uns lassen. Kann doch nicht sein das  in Zeiten der Globalisierung noch so viel von Ländergrenzen geredet  wird. Wir deutschen sind doch so gut im entsorgen von Altlasten, warum  schmeißen wir nicht unsere ganzen Vorurteile und unser altes Schubladen  denken gleich mit in den nächsten Castor Bunker und tun endlich mal so  als hätten wir unsere Vergangenheit bewältigt? Warum macht nicht die  ganze Welt das langsam mal, kann doch nicht so schwer sein!
Das war jetzt vielleicht etwas wirr ausgedrückt, aber ich denke mal ihr versteht mich trotzdem.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2011)

Kammerj4ger schrieb:


> Zugegeben, die NPD es ist schon irgendwie  schlimm das wir solche Parteien haben aber nur was erlaubt ist kann auch  kontrolliert werden



Gerade im politisch orientierten eher umgekehrt. Da es in Deutschland keine Zensur gegenüber Parteien,... gibt (und das ist auch gut so), kann man nur das kontrollieren/limitiern, was verboten ist.




> Ganz einfach. Ob die XXX (setzen sie hier die Kürzel ihrer bevorzugten  Rechten oder auch linken Partei ein)



Ich kenn spontan nur zwei linke Parteien mit Kürzel und beide haben 4 Buchstaben   (und würden sich vermutlich nicht einmal selbst die Regierungsfähigkeit bescheinigen)



> Kann doch nicht sein das  in Zeiten der Globalisierung noch so viel von Ländergrenzen geredet  wird.



Tjo - klassische Rechte halten aber eben gerade ihre Nation hoch. Die ist (wenn man nicht gleich ethnisch vorgeht) über eben diese Grenzen definiert.
Wirtschaftlich/sozial kommt, als handfesteres Argument, dass sich dann auch oft auf Wahlplakaten wiederfindet, das Kernelement einer Globalisierung dazu:
Mit freiem Austausch statt Grenzen kommt es zu einer freien Mischung und Vereinheitlichung von allem. Das mag humanistisch toll klingen, aus der Perspektive der viertgrößten Industrienation unter an die 200 Staaten ist es aber auch ein extermer Abfall des Lebensstandards.
Mögen die Leute nicht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Februar 2011)

Zur eingangs gestellten Frage kann ich nur sagen, dass es für mich eine Partei von Hauptschulabrechern ist, welche keine Ahnung von deutscher Geschichte geschweige denn Politik haben.
Sie sollte nicht verboten sondern ignoriert werden, so daß sich das Problem von ganz alleine löst.


----------



## Pagz (7. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sie sollte nicht verboten sondern ignoriert werden, so daß sich das Problem von ganz alleine löst.



So einfach ist es leider nicht. Ignorieren würde zur Folge haben, dass im Grunde machen können, was sie wollen. In manchen Bundesländern schaffen sie sogar die 5% Hürde, also stellen durchaus eine, wenn auch geringe, Gefahr dar


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Februar 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> So einfach ist es leider nicht. Ignorieren würde zur Folge haben, dass im Grunde machen können, was sie wollen. In manchen Bundesländern schaffen sie sogar die 5% Hürde, also stellen durchaus eine, wenn auch geringe, Gefahr dar



Mit ignorieren meine ich selbstverständlich auch nicht wählen.
Übrigens wenn sie genug Blöde finden um die 5% Hürde zu knacken kommt dennoch nichts für sie bei rum. Die haben halt nur "Luftpumpen" in ihren eigenen Reihen.


----------



## Pagz (7. Februar 2011)

Leider sehen die meisten Leute, die NPD wählen das mit ignorieren etwas anders


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Februar 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Leider sehen die meisten Leute, die NPD wählen das mit ignorieren etwas anders



"Menschen" welche die NPD wählen sehen so einiges -anders-  .


----------



## Pagz (7. Februar 2011)

Das stimmt leider


----------



## AMDFan2005 (7. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gerade im politisch orientierten eher umgekehrt. Da es in Deutschland keine Zensur gegenüber Parteien,... gibt (und das ist auch gut so), kann man nur das kontrollieren/limitiern, was verboten ist.



Wie das? Was offiziell verboten ist, geht meist andere Wege, über den Untergrund. 

@Kammerj4ger



> Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach wäre es besser wenn die ganze Welt einfach mal einen schritt in Richtung gegenseitige Annäherung tut und wir den ganze "du kommst aus XXX(setzen sie hier ein gewünschtes Land ein) ich will dich hier nicht haben" mist hinter uns lassen. Kann doch nicht sein das in Zeiten der Globalisierung noch so viel von Ländergrenzen geredet wird.



Danke. Auf ein One World Government kann ich verzichten. Hat schon seine wohlgemeinten Gründe, warum souveräne Staaten auch souverän bleiben sollten. Viele Kulturen sind nichteinmal miteinander kompatible, weswegen offene und allgemeine Toleranz in diesem Fall äußerst schwer umzusetzen ist.


----------



## Iconoclast (7. Februar 2011)

In manchen Dingen liegen sie meiner Meinung nach gar nicht mal so falsch, nur an der Umsetzung haperts heftig. Wählen tue ich sie aber nicht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Februar 2011)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> In manchen Dingen liegen sie meiner Meinung nach gar nicht mal so falsch, nur an der Umsetzung haperts heftig. Wählen tue ich sie aber nicht.



Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine Vereinigung von Leuten welche weder Probleme erkennen, noch Lösungen erarbeiten können.
Sündenböcke zu suchen und mit dem Finger drauf zeigen hat mit Politik nicht viel zu tun.
Das spricht halt primär Leute an die es mit dem Denken nicht so haben und selbiges am liebsten outsourcen würden.


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Februar 2011)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> In manchen Dingen liegen sie meiner Meinung nach gar nicht mal so falsch, nur an der Umsetzung haperts heftig. Wählen tue ich sie aber nicht.


 

Muss jetzt einfach mal fragen, welche Dinge sind das deiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Kammerj4ger (8. Februar 2011)

@ AMDFan2005
Ist doch schon traurig das viele Menschen (das müssen ja nicht mal die Kulturen an sich sein) so engstirnig sind das sie sich nicht mit einander vereinen lassen (wollen)
Nebenbei, ein "One World Government" war nicht wirklich gemeint. Aber sein wir mal ehrlich, heute ist jede Nation von anderen Nationen abhängig, wir als Computer Fetischismus sollten das besser wissen als so manch anderer, oder was machen die PC Hersteller (und damit wir) wen Taiwan absäuft? Oder Taiwan wenn die Industriestaaten plötzlich nix mehr bei denen einkaufen und so weiter. Wenn wir so stark miteinander verbunden sind das der eine ohne den anderen nicht mehr leben kann, macht es dann wirklich noch Sinn so stark die eigene Nationalfrage hoch zu halten? Oder Im falle Unserer Möchtegern Vorzeigebürger sich zu wünschen das man es wieder kann? Ich denke doch nicht. Mal ganz davon ab das auch besagte Vorzeigebürger Massenweise Produkte (in diesem falle PC teile) aus "ausländischer" Produktion kaufen und diese dann auch noch mit ausländischer Software befeuern und so weiter.
Daher nochmal ganz klar, Rassismus und jede andere Art von Fremdenfeindlichkeit ist in unserer "modernen" Welt unangebracht


----------



## AMDFan2005 (8. Februar 2011)

Kammerj4ger schrieb:


> @ AMDFan2005
> Ist doch schon traurig das viele Menschen (das müssen ja nicht mal die Kulturen an sich sein) so engstirnig sind das sie sich nicht mit einander vereinen lassen (wollen)
> Nebenbei, ein "One World Government" war nicht wirklich gemeint. Aber sein wir mal ehrlich, heute ist jede Nation von anderen Nationen abhängig, wir als Computer Fetischismus sollten das besser wissen als so manch anderer, oder was machen die PC Hersteller (und damit wir) wen Taiwan absäuft? Oder Taiwan wenn die Industriestaaten plötzlich nix mehr bei denen einkaufen und so weiter. Wenn wir so stark miteinander verbunden sind das der eine ohne den anderen nicht mehr leben kann, macht es dann wirklich noch Sinn so stark die eigene Nationalfrage hoch zu halten? Oder Im falle Unserer Möchtegern Vorzeigebürger sich zu wünschen das man es wieder kann? Ich denke doch nicht. Mal ganz davon ab das auch besagte Vorzeigebürger Massenweise Produkte (in diesem falle PC teile) aus "ausländischer" Produktion kaufen und diese dann auch noch mit ausländischer Software befeuern und so weiter.
> Daher nochmal ganz klar, Rassismus und jede andere Art von Fremdenfeindlichkeit ist in unserer "modernen" Welt unangebracht



Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Rassismus zu tun (und ich finde es ehrlich gesagt schlimm, dass unsere Gesellschaft so extrem manipuliert ist, dass der kleinste Einwand gleich als Rassismus abgestempelt wird), nur ist es nunmal so, dass viele Kulturen einfach nicht mit anderen harmonieren. 

Ich habe nichts übrig für Kulturen, die die Ermordung von Frauen oder das sinnlose Abschlachten von Walen und Delphinen propagieren. Insofern sehe ich da auch keinen Sinn in irgendwelcher geheuchelten Toleranz. Letztlich führt gerade diese nur zu mehr Leid. 

Hat doch schon im 2. Weltkrieg gereicht, dass der Westen so tolerant war, dass er die Nazis und Kommunisten lange Zeit schalten und walten lassen hat (und das auch im eigenen Land. D. h. Amerika und England), so wie es ihrer "Kultur" entsprach.


Fakt ist: Wer in einer westliche Nation ansiedelt, hat sich an unsere Regeln und Gesetze zu halten. Das hat nichts mit Engstirnigkeit zu tun. Im Gegenteil dazu,  entspringt Multi-Kulturalismus (der nun so höchstoffiziell versagt hat, dass dies sogar die Bundesregierung einräumt) einfach einer utopischen Fantasie. 

Rassismus wäre es übrigens, wenn ich sagen würde, dass alle Afrikaner genetisch bedingt dumm und unfähig sind. Aber es ist kein Rassismus,wenn ich die afrikanische oder arabische Kultur für ihre Intoleranz gegenüber westlichen Idealen von Freiheit kritisiere und ihre Kultur für die Misstände in ihren respektiven Ländern verantwortlich mache.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine Vereinigung von Leuten welche weder Probleme erkennen, noch Lösungen erarbeiten können.
> Sündenböcke zu suchen und mit dem Finger drauf zeigen hat mit Politik nicht viel zu tun.
> * Das spricht halt primär Leute an die es mit dem Denken nicht so haben und selbiges am liebsten outsourcen würden.*



Immer noch besser als sämtliche Probleme zu verleugnen und in den Wind zu pfeifen.


----------



## Kammerj4ger (8. Februar 2011)

@ AMDFan2005 sollte es so rüber gekommen sein als würde ich dich des Rassismus beschuldigen so tut es mir leid. Das war nicht gemeint. Bei nochmaligem lesen meines Posts sehe ich auch das ich mich da ungünstig ausgedrückt habe. Der Teil der direkt an dich gerichtet war, war bereits mit dem ersten satz praktisch beendet. Der rest war nur wieder allgemeine meinungsäußerung zum thema.
Aber nun mal zu deinem neuen post, welche kultur Propagandiert denn die ermordung von frauen(flipper lass ich hier mal weg der geht weil er auch mir ziemlich am hintern vorbei geht)? Was das mit der "geheuchelten Toleranz" angeht, davon war ebenfals nie die rede, zumindest nicht bei mir. Ich habe mit keinem wort gesagt man solle doch bitte den verstand ausschalten denn das wäre ja im umkerschluss das resultat dessen. Ich bin mir darüber im klaren das ich mich nicht besonders gut ausdrücken kann, ich finde einfach nicht die passenden worte dafür, aber es sollte doch schon aus meinem text hervorgegangen sein das ich im grunde nur das beschreibe was die menschheit im allgemeinen ja eigentlich schon erreicht haben sollte. Eine grundlegende Inteligenz die zur folge hat das wir uns darüber im klaren sind das es besser ist ordentlich miteinander aus zu kommen als sich ständig über andere völker auf zu regen(das dem nicht so ist ist in meinen augen schlicht traurig). Um mal dein beispiel mit dem zweiten weltkrieg zu nehmen, wenn wir dieses, nennen wir es mal Ideal, erreicht hätten, wäre es dazu doch per definition erst garnicht gekommen, wenn wir es jetzt erreichen würden würde es keine weiteren mehr geben und so weiter. Ich schweife schon wieder ab... naja, was solls, ich hoffe diesmal wars etwas klarer und keiner fühlt sich persönlich angegriffen.
PS. das dass eine "Utopische Fantasie" ist, ist mir absolut klar, aber in meinen augen eine schöne und erstrebenswerte.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (8. Februar 2011)

Kammerj4ger schrieb:


> @ AMDFan2005 sollte es so rüber gekommen sein als würde ich dich des Rassismus beschuldigen so tut es mir leid. Das war nicht gemeint. Bei nochmaligem lesen meines Posts sehe ich auch das ich mich da ungünstig ausgedrückt habe. Der Teil der direkt an dich gerichtet war, war bereits mit dem ersten satz praktisch beendet. Der rest war nur wieder allgemeine meinungsäußerung zum thema.
> Aber nun mal zu deinem neuen post, welche kultur Propagandiert denn die ermordung von frauen(flipper lass ich hier mal weg der geht weil er auch mir ziemlich am hintern vorbei geht)? Was das mit der "geheuchelten Toleranz" angeht, davon war ebenfals nie die rede, zumindest nicht bei mir. Ich habe mit keinem wort gesagt man solle doch bitte den verstand ausschalten denn das wäre ja im umkerschluss das resultat dessen. Ich bin mir darüber im klaren das ich mich nicht besonders gut ausdrücken kann, ich finde einfach nicht die passenden worte dafür, aber es sollte doch schon aus meinem text hervorgegangen sein das ich im grunde nur das beschreibe was die menschheit im allgemeinen ja eigentlich schon erreicht haben sollte. Eine grundlegende Inteligenz die zur folge hat das wir uns darüber im klaren sind das es besser ist ordentlich miteinander aus zu kommen als sich ständig über andere völker auf zu regen(das dem nicht so ist ist in meinen augen schlicht traurig). Um mal dein beispiel mit dem zweiten weltkrieg zu nehmen, wenn wir dieses, nennen wir es mal Ideal, erreicht hätten, wäre es dazu doch per definition erst garnicht gekommen, wenn wir es jetzt erreichen würden würde es keine weiteren mehr geben und so weiter. Ich schweife schon wieder ab... naja, was solls, ich hoffe diesmal wars etwas klarer und keiner fühlt sich persönlich angegriffen.
> PS. das dass eine "Utopische Fantasie" ist, ist mir absolut klar, aber in meinen augen eine schöne und erstrebenswerte.



Die Kultur, die die "ehrenhafte" Ermordung von Frauen propagiert (und gleichzeitig auch jedes Kamel und jede Ziege gesellschaftlich über die Frau stellt), ist natürlich die Kultur der arabischen Welt. 

Nun mag das, was du sagst, ja durchaus edel klingen. Nur ist es anhand dessen, was über viele Kulturen bekannt ist, so gut wie unmöglich. 

Man muss nur einmal nach Nah-Ost schauen und sich über die Situation im Klaren werden. Da wird  Ägypten doch  1969 für 10 Jahre aus der arabischen Liga verbannt, weil sie Frieden mit Israel halten, Präsident Sadat wird im selben Jahr getötet und die arabische Welt feiert den Tod des Präsidenten fast einheitlich. 
Da unten herrscht der Hass auf Israel und das Judentum, wie nirgendwo anders  (in Europa herrscht vergleichbarer Anti-Semitismus nur noch in der Schweiz und einigen skandinavischen Gebieten). Die Regierungen führen sogar geschichtlichen Revisionismus durch. Und das alles, nur um Israel zu schaden. Und unsere linke Jugend in Europa sattelt dann auch noch auf den Zug auf.

Solange also die arabische Welt (das NDP geführte Ägypten mal außen vorgelassen) als Hauptimporteur des Hasses in der Welt gilt, wird es mit dem Weltfrieden recht schwer und Akzeptanz kann man dahingehend auch nur zeigen, wenn man gleichzeitig Ignoranz und Hass fördert. 

Insofern gelte ich lieber als intolerant gegenüber intoleranten und mordlüsternden untermensch Kulturen, als die westlichen Ideale von Freiheit und Gerechtigkeit zu verraten.


----------



## m3ntozz911 (8. Februar 2011)

leute, leute, luete...ist  das thema nicht eure meinung über die npd???


also ich halte nicht viel von denen... die meisten von denen sind nur mitläufer der gruppe und auch nicht besonders helle...


----------



## Leandros (8. Februar 2011)

Ich hasse sie.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (8. Februar 2011)

Kammerj4ger schrieb:


> @ AMDFan2005 sollte es so rüber gekommen sein als würde ich dich des Rassismus beschuldigen so tut es mir leid. Das war nicht gemeint. ......


Wieso nicht?


AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Insofern gelte ich lieber als intolerant gegenüber intoleranten und *mordlüsternden untermensch Kulturen*, als die westlichen Ideale von Freiheit und Gerechtigkeit zu verraten.


Immerhin trifft es genau den Punkt. Es sei denn, er meint nicht, was er schreibt.


----------



## Kammerj4ger (8. Februar 2011)

@ Fanator-II-701
Ganz einfach weil ich ihn nicht des Rassismus beschuldigen wollte. Ob es möglich wäre es zu tun oder nicht spielt an der stelle keine rolle. Er hat meine 
Ausführungen nicht ganz verstanden oder ignoriert einfach den Punkt das genau dieses denken ja dafür verantwortlich ist das meine Utopische konstruktion nicht funktioniert. Nur weil ich der meinung bin das nicht NPD und Co das problem sind sondern das denken der menschen an sich (weltweit) heist das ja noch lange nicht das er diese ansicht teilen muss. Wenn er also meint das intoleranz der schlüssel zum glück ist (obwohl auch die nur ein symptom der krankheit darstellt) habe ich noch lange nicht das recht ihn für aussagen die er mir gegenüber getroffen hat als rassisten dar zu stellen oder?
@ AMDFan2005
Alles was du beschreibst gibt mir im grunde recht. Das problem ist, wie oben bereits gesagt, das denken der menschen an sich. Ist zwar mit recht viel wäre und würde verbunden, aber wenn die menschen wirklich mal anfangen würden so modern zu denken wie sie glauben das sie es sind würde keiner der von dir genannten faktoren noch zutreffen, ergo hätte sich auch das problem erledigt.
Deine Ausführungen bezüglich der Ignoranz sind im meinen Augen nur eine Ausrede an altem und überholtem denken fest zu halten und das wiederum ändert wie wir alle bestens wissen überhupt nichts.


----------



## DarthLAX (8. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Die Kultur, die die "ehrenhafte" Ermordung von Frauen propagiert (und gleichzeitig auch jedes Kamel und jede Ziege gesellschaftlich über die Frau stellt), ist natürlich die Kultur der arabischen Welt.
> 
> Nun mag das, was du sagst, ja durchaus edel klingen. Nur ist es anhand dessen, was über viele Kulturen bekannt ist, so gut wie unmöglich.
> 
> ...




YES THIS  d.h. ich stimme dir zu

zur NPD:

sorry, aber fremdenhass ist nicht schön (auch wenn ich, wie ihr an meiner obigen zustimmung zu AMDfan für einen gewissen "skeptizissmus" gegenüber anderen kulturen neige, deren verhalten sich mit meinem nicht deckt (aka: ein (oder mehrere) kamele sind mehr wert als eine frau, eine frau ist ein untermensch etc.) eintrete.)

auch sind deren "nationale" ideen nicht so meins (ich habe wenig bis gar keinen nationalstolz, vor allem weil ich mich als EUROPÄER bzw. WELTBÜRGER sehe, denn als Deutscher, vor allem da ich auf das was "mein" volk wählt bzw. gut findet absolut nicht stehe (wahlen zeigen es immer ganz deutlich....

fazit: ich mag die NPD nicht.

fazit zu anderen kulturen:

sofern sie freiheit (auch von frauen und auch kindern (mädchen vor allem)) nicht unterstützen, unterdrückung dazu gehört, staat und religion (mag religionen alle iwi net) nicht trennen, sorry aber solange MAG ich diese kulturen nicht (soll nicht heißen das ich das angehörigen dieser kulturen das immer auf die nase binden würde und jeden der so aufgewachsen ist gleich rausschmeißen würde - nur: wenn die hier leben wollen, dann verlange ich sobald sie hier ankommen, das sie sich

a) an unsere gesetze halten
b) ihre primitiven ansichten nicht aus leben
c) wenn sie länger hier sein sollten, das sie unsere sprache lernen
d) das sie ihre frauen und kinder in ruhe lassen (wer das nicht macht sollte abgeschoben werden (und die frau bzw. das kind das z.B. zwangsverheiratet werden soll) die bleiben DA!)
c) das sie ihre komischen klamotten bitte nicht anziehen (kopftuch/burka)
d) das bei "ehrenmorden" (sowas gibt es meiner meinung eigentlich nicht) die schuldigen (auch die familie (z.B. die mutter oder andere verwandte, die es nicht verhindert haben (polizei gerufen etc.)) sollten bestraft werden (werden sie jetzt schon, aber nicht schlimm genug)....sorry aber der der es ausführt sollte auch sterben müssen und der der es anordnet auch!

so meine paar cent.

mfg LAX


----------



## Kammerj4ger (9. Februar 2011)

@ DarthLAX

Auch wenns grad etwas doll OT ist, wenn du sagst "aber der der es ausführt sollte auch sterben müssen" meinst du damit doch todesstrafe oder?
Ich will mich jetzt nicht über das Thema "Ehrenmord" ezt. auslassen, aber wem steht es bitte zu über leben und Tot anderer menschen zu entscheiden? Wer ist dazu bitte qualifiziert? Wenn man den gedanken weiter verfolgt das derjenige der so eine tat begeht ebenfalls sterben muss bedeutet das in meinen Augen das derjenige der entscheidet das diese tat mit dem Tod bestraft wird ebenfalls dran zu sein hat und so weiter. Keiner hat das recht anderen das leben zu nehmen. Weder die "ehrenmord" leute noch jene die dafür die von dir geforderte strafe aussprechen. Einfach keiner. Nebenbei, auch wenn ich dir im punkt "zwangsehe" im grunde zustimme, sprich, ich die auch nicht unbedingt gutheiße, möchte ich doch darauf hinweisen das es dich zum beispiel ohne selbige vermutlich nicht geben würde, genauso wie den rest von uns, immerhin waren solche Ehen im "modernen" Europa(Deutschland, GB und Frankreich vor allem) noch bis mitte des 20sten jahrhunderts gang und gäbe. Wie gesagt, soll keine verteidigung der "zwangsehe" sein, nur ein kleiner hinweiß.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. Februar 2011)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Immerhin trifft es genau den Punkt. Es sei denn, er meint nicht, was er schreibt.



Ich meine genau, was ich schreibe. 

Wüsste aber nicht, was daran Rassistisch ist.

1. Geht es nicht um die Rasse, sondern um die Kultur. 
Ich setze einfach mal voraus, dass auch ein Afrikaner, ein Russe, ein Deutscher oder was auch immer anpassbar ist. Vorallem dann, wenn er im zugezogenen Land geboren und/oder aufgewachsen ist. Ganz unabhängig davon, ob derjenige kaukasisch, negroid, mongoloid oder sonst etwas ist*. 
Im Umkehrschluss kann auch Jemand einer fremden Kultur angehören, obwohl er in Deutschland geboren und aufgewachsen ist (siehe Pierre Vogel).

2. IMHO Trägt Jemand, der derlei Kulturen respektieren kann, eine Mitschuld an Dingen wie Völkermord (siehe die Ultratolerante UN und der Völkermord in Ruanda) und allen anderen Bösen, was damit in Verbindung steht. 

Kein klar denkender und freiheitsliebender Mensch sollte Kulturen wie das 3. Reich, die Sowjetunion, Hutu Ruanda oder den islamistischen Teil der arabischen Welt (wie beispielsweise den Iran) unterstützen, geschweige denn tolerieren müssen. 


Insgesamt wüsste ich also nicht, warum der Begriff "Untermenschen" für Kulturen die Massenmord, religiösen Fanatismus und die Unterjochung von Frauen, Kindern oder Andersdenkenden propagieren, rassistisch oder unpassend sein soll.

*Wahrscheinlich wird mir das Wissen über die menschlichen Sub-Rassen/Spezies auch gleich von irgendjemandem als Rassismus angekreidet.


----------



## Woohoo (9. Februar 2011)

> (siehe Pierre Vogel)



Fanatischer gefährlicher Spinner, der sogar noch in Talk-Shows eingeladen wird um seinen Unsinn zu verbreiten.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (9. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ich meine genau, was ich schreibe.
> 
> Wüsste aber nicht, was daran Rassistisch ist.
> ..............................
> *Wahrscheinlich wird mir das Wissen über die menschlichen Sub-Rassen/Spezies auch gleich von irgendjemandem als Rassismus angekreidet.


Über dein "Wissen" habe ich ja bereits im anderen Thread etwas geschrieben. 

Deine gesamte Terminologie, und wenn du ihr noch so sehr den Anschein von (berechtigter!) Islamkritik überzustülpen versuchst, entspringt einem System und einer Denke, die widerwärtiger und rassistischer nicht sein könnte.
Du versuchst religiös fanatischen Rassismus mit politisch motiviertem Rassismus zu bekämpfen und das ist der größte Blödsinn, den es geben kann, weil nicht Ausgrenzung, Diffamierung und Diskriminierung den Weg zu einer friedlicheren Welt ebnen, sondern genau das Gegenteil bewirken.

Rassismus hat dabei nicht unbedingt etwas mit Rassen zu tun, auch wenn sich das rechte Spinner gern so zurechtbiegen wollen. Du kannst dir also dein Gelaber sparen.

Rassismus ? Wikipedia
Rechtspopulismus ? Wikipedia

Ich poste dir und den anderen Betonköppen, die glauben, die freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung mit ihren Parolen unterminieren und zerbröseln zu können gern jeden Tag in ihr schmieriges kleines Nationalisten- und Rassistentagebuch, ob sie nun Sarrazin heißen oder Broder oder PI oder eben so kleinen Lichtern wie dir hier.

@ Kammerjäger:
man muss Dinge beim Namen nennen dürfen. Genau das verlangen "so Leute" doch dauernd. Und ich nenne Leute die rassistisches Gedankengut absondern eben deshalb Rassisten.
Das muss man zwar nicht machen, aber es sorgt für Klarheit bei anderen, die wiederum hier lesen und denken: Ist ja gar nicht so schlimm, kann man ja unwidersprochen so stehen lassen.
Nein, kann man nicht, weil es der Anfang von etwas wäre, was ich einfach nicht wieder haben will. Wenn sich diese Meinung erst einmal etabliert hat, heißt es ganz schnell wieder: "Kauft nicht beim Araber", weil hier Menschen eines ganzen Kulturkreises über einen Kamm geschoren und anhand ihrer Religion diffamiert werden.
Das Problem des 3. Reiches waren nicht die anfangs 1,5 Mio. NSDAP-Mitglieder, sondern es waren die restlichen 94 Mio. Duckmäuser, Mitläufer und System-Wasserträger, die diesen Hirnriss erst ermöglicht haben, unter dem wir alle noch heute zu leiden haben.

Nur um das mal klarzustellen, hier geht es zwar um die NPD, allerdings ist diese nur (vergleichend) das Hausnummernschild an einem Haus von einem ganzen Wohnblock voller Betonköppe. Nur einige davon wünschen sich wieder einen kleinen Führer, anderen reicht schon mal ´nen Dönerstand anzuzünden, der überwiegende Teil jedoch schwafelt und salbadert seine giftigen Parolen von bspw. lebensunwürdigen Untermenschen an Stammtischen, in Foren und im Freundeskreis in die weite Welt hinaus und hofft auf stumme oder laute Unterstützung. Naja, steter Tropfen höhlt bekanntlich den Stein und wenn ich hier so einige Dinge auch von anderen Usern lese, bekomme ich einfach das kalte Grausen und bin schon fast der Meinung, dass Verfassungs- und Staatsrecht in den Klassen 6 bis 12 Pflichtfach werden sollte, damit sich gerade junge Leute etwas mehr mit der Freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung ? Wikipedia beschäftigen müssen.

Ich erachte es als meine staatsbürgerliche Pflicht, solchen Schreihälsen zu widersprechen und offen Paroli zu bieten. Dabei muss man aber auch unterscheiden, ob man "nur" einen Mitläufer vor sich hat, oder aber einen Propaganda-Bot, bei dem sich Argumentation in etwa so lohnenswert erweist, wie ein Fruchtbarkeitsreigen auf dem Mars oder ein Vortrag über demokratische Prozesse in einer Wahhabiten-Koranschule.


----------



## Kammerj4ger (9. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> *Wahrscheinlich wird mir das Wissen über die menschlichen Sub-Rassen/Spezies auch gleich von irgendjemandem als Rassismus angekreidet.



Dein "Wissen" über "Subrassen und Sub Spezies(des Menschen)" Lässt sich problemlos an deinem Post Ankreiden bzw. wiederlegen. 
1. Was Du meinst heist definitiv nicht Mongoloid, schlags nach wenn du mir nicht glaubst.
2. Die tatsache das du von Subrassen sprichst ist ein wiederspruch in sich. Die menschheit ist überall auf der welt etwa gleich Alt und überall auf der welt mit einem nahezu Identischen genom ausgestattet. Nichtmal bei Vöglen(die berühmten Finken) spricht man von Subspezies aber bei menschen plötzlich schon? Das macht mich traurig.
3. Du willst das Afganer,Russen und Deutsche anpassbar sind(lustig das du Deutsche mit aufführst), willst aber selbst offensichtlich nicht anpassbar sein, wie lässt sich das miteinander vereinen?
4. Du sprichst jedem der Bestimmte kulturen respektieren kann eine Mitschuld an in dem entsprechenden kreis begangen verbrechen zu, vorderst die leute also schonmal zu frendenfeindlichkeit auf(In diesem falle also auch mich, ein Punkt den ich dir übel nehme). Nachdem du aber mal einfach so allen anderen die schuld in die schuhe geschoben hast fällt dir nicht mehr auf das ein wirklich großer teil dessen was Du anderen Kulturen vorwirfst ja genau aus diesem denken entspringt. Beispiele? 
a.) Dschihad: das was dazu führt ist im grunde das selbe wie Du hier vom Stapel lässt, intolleranz gegen andere menschen und Kulturen. 
b.) Völkermord: siehe Dschihad. Man kann deine Ausführungen sogar bedenkenlos so zusammenfassen das du uns zu einem Neuen Kreuzzug aufforderst und was bei den letzten paar kreuzzügen abgelaufen ist war keinen deut besser als Völkermord. Aber hey, wir sind ja nicht die Subspezies, wir dürfen das, oder wie darf ich dich da verstehen?
c.) Frauenfeindlichkeit: ist das was anderes als deine Subrassen? Kaum oder? Ist auch nur ne verfolgung von anders aussehenden Menschen.

Fassen wir also mal zusammen, so nett deine Ausführungen auch klingen mögen so sind sie doch verdammt flach und beweisen mal wieder nichts von dem was uns der Autor sagen möchte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Februar 2011)

Kammerj4ger schrieb:


> Wenn er also meint das intoleranz der schlüssel zum glück ist (obwohl auch die nur ein symptom der krankheit darstellt) habe ich noch lange nicht das recht ihn für aussagen die er mir gegenüber getroffen hat als rassisten dar zu stellen oder?



Du kannst jemanden als Rassisten bezeichnen, wenn er sich wie einer äußert. Im vorliegenden Fall mag man drum reden können, da er von Kulturen spricht, was bei wortwörtlicher Auslegung somit kein "Rass"ismus wäre, allerdings ist (nicht zuletzt dank der Nazis die sich ja letztlich auch gern an einem kulturellen Merkmal, der Religion orientierten) die Bezeichnung für jede Form von scharfer Vorverurteilung und Diskreditierung großer Bevölkerungsgruppen (die ja auch recht oft mit ethnischen Grenzen korellieren) üblich. (wenn das bezeichnende Kriterium für die Gruppe nicht auch Teil der Kritik ist, was aber äußerst selten vor kommt).
Würde man den Ausdruck nicht mit Blick auf die Begriffsgeschichte, sondern wortwörtlich verwenden, dann wäre die enthaltene Wertung absolut unangemessen: Jeder Tierzüchter wäre "Rassist", aber jemand, der zur Ermordung von Angehörigen einer Religionsgruppe aufruft nicht.




DarthLAX schrieb:


> sorry, aber fremdenhass ist nicht schön (auch wenn ich, wie ihr an meiner obigen zustimmung zu AMDfan für einen gewissen "skeptizissmus" gegenüber anderen kulturen neige, deren verhalten sich mit meinem nicht deckt (aka: ein (oder mehrere) kamele sind mehr wert als eine frau, eine frau ist ein untermensch etc.) eintrete.)



Dabei sollte man aber sehr sorgfältig -sehr viel sorgfältiger, als AMDfan, beachten, welche derartigen Vorwürfe Teil einer Kultur sind, woraus diese resultiert und wer sie mit welcher Intensität vertritt (Tipp: Eine ganze Nation oder gar mehrere eher selten)
In obengenannten Beispiel: Es mag Leute geben, denen ein Kamel wichtiger ist, als eine Frau. Aber es sind sicherlich nicht alle Muslime, denn im Islam ist die Frau formell gleichberechtigt (anders als z.B. in der Bibel), auch wenn die ihr zugeteilte Machtsphäre (=Haus, Familie) heute keine Beachtung mehr findet. "Araber" ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch Falsch. Selbst die Araber die Araber gegen eine Tochter tauschen wollen, betreiben nicht unbedingt Menschenhandel, sondern leben schlichtweg in einer Gesellschaft, in der Kinder einen Wert für Eltern haben, der entschädigt wird. (und das es Kamele im Austausch gegen gibt, anstatt sie als Mitgift dazu zu verlangen, macht durchaus auch eine Aussage, über die Wertschätzung in der jeweiligen Gesellschaft).
Ganz am Ende findet man dann vielleicht 1-2 mal Arschlöcher, denen materieller Besitz tatsächlich mehr Wert ist, als ein Menschenleben - aber diese Personen gibt es überall und man sollte sie nicht mit dem Kulturraum verwechseln, in dem sie leben.


> c) das sie ihre komischen klamotten bitte nicht anziehen (kopftuch/burka)



Du nimmst das Wort "Freiheit" in den Mund, willst aber anderen Personen vorschreiben, wie sie sich zu kleiden haben?



> d) das bei "ehrenmorden" (sowas gibt es meiner meinung eigentlich nicht) die schuldigen (auch die familie (z.B. die mutter oder andere verwandte, die es nicht verhindert haben (polizei gerufen etc.)) sollten bestraft werden (werden sie jetzt schon, aber nicht schlimm genug)....sorry aber der der es ausführt sollte auch sterben müssen und der der es anordnet auch!



Wenn du Auge für Auge, Zahn für Zahn so toll findest, solltest du ins ländliche Anatolien gehen. Da sind Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn und Blutfehden wohl immer noch sehr beliebt, in Mitteleuropa hat man sie zum Glück hinter sich gelassen.




Kammerj4ger schrieb:


> Nichtmal bei Vöglen(die berühmten Finken) spricht man von Subspezies aber bei menschen plötzlich schon?



Genaugenommen schon. Nachdem die Nazis den Begriff "Rasse" nahezu unverwentbar gemacht haben, wurde außerhalb der Tierzucht durch Unterart/Subspezies ersetzt. Mitlerweile ist impliziert "Rasse" beit Tieren dadurch sogar eine menschlich geschaffene Form, im Gegensatz zu einer natürlich entstandenen Unterart.


----------



## DarthLAX (11. Februar 2011)

hey,

wenn kleidung ein UNTERDRÜCKUNGSWERKZEUG ist, dann gehört sie verboten!

mitgift verlangen? - sorry käme mir nicht in sinn, bin westlich erzogen (also nicht westlich 17 JHD. - sondern eher 1980+) und würde es einem vater nie vorschreiben sowas zu zahlen (das sind doch wohl eher die inder, oder nicht?), auch würde ich nie einen vater um die hand seiner tochter bitten, sondern sie selbst fragen (ist meiner meinung nach eine selbstverständlichkeit!)

bei "ehrenmorden" würde ich schon die todesstrafe wieder einführen (und ja, bei 100% beweislast, haben wir - finde ich - nicht nur das RECHT, sondern auch die PFLICHT den jenigen richtig zu bestrafen! (sklaverei gibt es ja nicht mehr, denn das währe das andere was ich für MORD (niedere beweggründe vorrausgesetzt!) und VERGEWALTIGUNG einsetzen würde, wenn es denn ginge!))

zur bibel/koran:

mag sein, aber mal ehrlich (und ja ich mag keine religionen!) die bibel ist ein besseres märchenbuch und der koran ist ein buch das religiöse kriege als legitim erklärt (!) und soweit ich weiß steht da vieles nicht drin was moslems machen (streng gläubige vor allem!) z.B. das ne frau ein KOPFTUCH tragen muss!

und das mit "wenige ausnahmen" die sowas machen würde wie:

besitz wichtiger zu sehen als töchter oder diese in zwangsehen zu zwingen?...soviel wie drüber berichtet wird (auch in seriösen zeitschriften/zeitungen (FAZ, Spiegel, Die ZEIT etc.)) können das nicht so wenige sein, vor allem wenn man dann sieht, wie sich viele "ausländer" (die zwar nen deutschen pass haben und in der 3ten generation hier leben!) abkapseln (eigene wohn-ghettos, eigene vereine etc.)...dann muss ich sagen:

kann nicht sein (und ich würde auch so einem hier schon seit 40 jahren lebendem typen mit familie den pass abnehmen lassen wenn er was mit zwangsheiraten etc. zu tun hat!...) und dagegen muss vorgengangen werden (wobei auch solche parteien wie die NPD - ist ja das eigentliche thema - nicht helfen, weil sie viele ausländer etc. geradezu dazu drängen das zu tun (safety in numbers d.h. sie laufen nur zu 4 oder so rum, weil sie angst haben von neonazis geschlagen zu werden und gehe nicht in "normale" clubs weil sie dort auch aufgemischt werden könnten.....)

d.h. mein weg währe wohl eher:

zuckerbrot und peitsche (machste was wir wollen gibts vorteile, verstößt du gegen geltendes recht (womit ich zwangsheiraten einschließe, ebenso häusliche gewalt, zwang schleier/burka zu tragen und mädchen keinen job/ausbildung zu ermöglichen) gibt es "auf die fresse" aka:

pass futsch und knast (erst mal) und danach abschiebung!

mfg LAX
ps: ja, ich bin nicht ausländer feindlich, sofern die es schaffen ähnlich wie wir zu leben und - solange sie hier sind - sich an den normalen verhaltenskodex zu halten (aka. die sollen sich verhalten wie ganz normale deutsche!). ich habe nix dagegen das die ihre religion ausüben (hab ja auch nix gegen buddisten/hindus) aber sobald das recht einer person wegen deren vorstellungen verletzt wird (auch wenn es die tochter des/der jenigen ist) reicht es!


----------



## Kammerj4ger (11. Februar 2011)

Hallöchen DarthLAX
Dazu möchte ich nun auch nochmal was schreiben und hoffe doch ich kann Dich damit etwas erleuchten. Vielleicht erleuchtest du ja in folge dessen auch mich, wer wer weiß.
Am Anfang dieses Posts möchte ich aber noch darum bitten folgendes beim gesamten lesen im Hinterkopf zu behalten


DarthLAX schrieb:


> sobald das recht einer person wegen deren vorstellungen verletzt wird (auch wenn es die tochter des/der jenigen ist) reicht es!


Nun, dann wollen wir mal beginnen^^


DarthLAX schrieb:


> wenn kleidung ein UNTERDRÜCKUNGSWERKZEUG ist, dann gehört sie verboten!


Fang schonmal an dich aus zu ziehen. Sind Dir fälle bekannt in denen Leute verprügelt wurden weil sie keine Marken klamotten tragen und darum minderwertig sind? Ist Dir als guten, zeitunglesendem Deutschen doch sicher schon zu Ohren gekommen oder?


DarthLAX schrieb:


> mitgift verlangen? - sorry käme mir nicht in sinn, bin westlich erzogen (also nicht westlich 17 JHD. - sondern eher 1980+) und würde es einem vater nie vorschreiben sowas zu zahlen (das sind doch wohl eher die inder, oder nicht?), auch würde ich nie einen vater um die hand seiner tochter bitten, sondern sie selbst fragen (ist meiner meinung nach eine selbstverständlichkeit!)


Soso, DIR käme es nicht in den Sinn... Fehler erkannt? Schon mal dran gedacht das sowas in Armen ländern durchaus Sinn ergibt? Immerhin fällt für die Familie die arbeitskraft der Frau weg und der Mann zeigt das er selbige auch ernähren kann. Du würdest nicht auf die Idee kommen die Eltern der Braut zu fragen? Hmmm... also um dein 1980 rum war das bei uns noch durchaus üblich. Hat mein Vater übrigens auch gemacht(die gesamte familie fands toll) und der ist in mindestens der 9 generation Deutscher. Aber meine Oma mütterlicher seits hat ne Tante die aus Polen kam, vieleicht lags ja daran, immerhin sind Familien mit Ausländern ja komisch... Denk mal drüber nach. Die eltern der Braut außen vor zu lassen ist also eine selbstverständlichkeit? Gut zu wissen das wir so feige geworden sind, denn die Braut muss kann selbst in den meisten Kulturen wo Arangierte ehen üblich sind gründe vorbringen die dagegen sprechen(dieses Recht wurde der frau übrigens vor allem in deutschland england und frankreich aberkannt).


DarthLAX schrieb:


> bei "ehrenmorden" würde ich schon die todesstrafe wieder einführen (und ja, bei 100% beweislast, haben wir - finde ich - nicht nur das RECHT, sondern auch die PFLICHT den jenigen richtig zu bestrafen!


Dazu hatte ich schonmal was geschrieben, aber das hast du ja geflissentlich übergangen.


DarthLAX schrieb:


> aber mal ehrlich (und ja ich mag keine religionen!) die bibel ist ein besseres märchenbuch und der koran ist ein buch das religiöse kriege als legitim erklärt (!) und soweit ich weiß steht da vieles nicht drin was moslems machen (streng gläubige vor allem!) z.B. das ne frau ein KOPFTUCH tragen muss!


Hast Du auch nur eines der bücher gelesen? Auch nur Ansatzweise? Muss ja so sein, immerhin meinst Du ja zu wissen was drin steht. Ja, die Bibel hat einigen interessante "märchen", enthält aber auch punkte die uns Jarhunderte lang einen guten anhaltspunkt für das gesellschaftliche zusammenleben gegeben haben. Der Koran erklärt Religiöse kriege für legitim? Wo steht das da denn bitte? Vor allem, wo steht das in einer form die sich von der der Bibel unterscheidet? Auch wenn du die Bibel nicht magst ist doch unsere gesamte "Kultur" und gesellschaft von ihr geprägt worden und ist auch noch immer von Ihr druchdrungen, demnach müssten wir, mit blick auf deine logik ja annehmen das der Koran das in einer drastischeren Form ausdrückt als es die Bibel tut( auf deren Grundlage immerhin etliche Kreuzzüge geführt wurden).


DarthLAX schrieb:


> besitz wichtiger zu sehen als töchter oder diese in zwangsehen zu zwingen


Ich hatte es glaube ich schon mal erwähnt, aber ich tue es gerne noch einmal. Zwangsehen, oder besser Arangierte Ehen sind nichts auf das Islamische kulturen ein Patent haben. Auch wir(Europa) hatten bis mitte des 20sten Jahrhunderts eine sehr hohe quote von Arangierten Ehen und in einigen anderen Ländern (Japan zum beispiel) kommt dies auch heute noch gelegentlich vor. Ich habe jetzt nicht vor das genauer zu recherchieren, aber ich wette man findet da noch ein paar weitere "moderne" länder in denen das so ist. Bevor ich dir nun aber Futter hinwerfe, bedenke bedenke das eigentlich nur wir verklemmten, von der Bibel geprägten(obs dir gefällt oder nicht) Europäer wirklich ein Problem mit sowas haben.


DarthLAX schrieb:


> soviel wie drüber berichtet wird (auch in seriösen zeitschriften/zeitungen (FAZ, Spiegel, Die ZEIT etc.))


Muss ich dazu wirklich was sagen? Besser is wohl. Was glaubst du denn wie sich "seriöse"(gibts sowas überhaupt? Selbst den Stern kann man mittlerweile vergessen) zeitschriften verkaufen? Richtig, in dem sie über das berichten was die Leute lesen wollen. Was willst du zum beispiel lesen? Richtig, sachen die du nicht verstehst und über die Du dich aufregen kannst. Was wird also getan? Es wird alles ausgegraben was in der richtung zu finden ist. Und gibt es nicht genug wärmen wir halt ein paar alte fälle nochmal auf. Klasse. Voll Seriös, ungemein förderlich für das allgemeine Wohlbefinden und so hast du auch gleich wieder etwas womit du halbwissen beweisen kannst.


DarthLAX schrieb:


> wenn man dann sieht, wie sich viele "ausländer" (die zwar nen deutschen pass haben und in der 3ten generation hier leben!) abkapseln (eigene wohn-ghettos, eigene vereine etc.)


Wenn mir jeden Tag 100 leute die keine ahnung haben sagen wie schlecht ich doch bin würd ich mich vermutlich auch abkapseln. Wir können ja mal einen aufruf starten, alle sollen den DarthLAX suchen und ihm sagen wie schlecht er ist, mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis er sich versteckt. Verstehst du die Problematik jetzt?


DarthLAX schrieb:


> safety in numbers d.h. sie laufen nur zu 4 oder so rum, weil sie angst haben von neonazis geschlagen zu werden und gehe nicht in "normale" clubs weil sie dort auch aufgemischt werden könnten...


Siehe oben


DarthLAX schrieb:


> d.h. mein weg währe wohl eher:
> zuckerbrot und peitsche (machste was wir wollen gibts vorteile


Junge, Du hättest im alten Rom geboren werden sollen... Aber Da hätten se dich wohl eher an die Löwen verfüttert denn Römer haben auch anders gedacht als Du, waren also definitiv verbrecher und Untermenschen. 


DarthLAX schrieb:


> verstößt du gegen geltendes recht (womit ich zwangsheiraten einschließe, ebenso häusliche gewalt, zwang schleier/burka zu tragen und mädchen keinen job/ausbildung zu ermöglichen) gibt es "auf die fresse"


häusliche gewalt? Wir sind selber weltmeister darin aber sollen die rauswerfen? Oder meinst Du das Deutsche Männer und Frauen(ja, auch sowas gibt es) netter zuschlagen?
"zwang schleier/burka zu tragen" Siehe oben
"und mädchen keinen job/ausbildung zu ermöglichen" Ist das dein ernst? Unsere gesellschaft Animiert unsere Jugend leiber kinder zu kriegen(die sie nichtmal alleine ernähren könnten) und auf schule und ausbildung zu verzichten und zu verzichten und du redest von sowas? Junge mädchen machen einen Sport daraus wer es als erstes schaft sich von nem Kerl mit viel geld schwängern zu lassen und Du verurteilst ein system das du weder kennst noch verstehst?


DarthLAX schrieb:


> ps: ja, ich bin nicht ausländer feindlich, sofern die es schaffen ähnlich wie wir zu leben und - solange sie hier sind - sich an den normalen verhaltenskodex zu halten (aka. die sollen sich verhalten wie ganz normale deutsche!). ich habe nix dagegen das die ihre religion ausüben (hab ja auch nix gegen buddisten/hindus) aber sobald das recht einer person wegen deren vorstellungen verletzt wird (auch wenn es die tochter des/der jenigen ist) reicht es!


[Ironie Inside]
Mag sein das Du nicht ausländer feindlich bist. Du bist nur feindlich gegenüber allen die anderes Leben und denken als du, aber hej, was absolut jedes Regim in der geschichte gemacht hat kann ja nicht so falsch sein oder?
Mag sein das Du nichts dagegen hast das sie ihre religionen ausüben, solange es eine ist die Dir in den Kram passt. Da du aber allgemein was gegen religionen hast dürfte sich die suche nach einer solchen als etwas schwierig erweisen. Aber Du schrenkst sie ja nicht in Ihrer Freiheit ein und Ihnen die Religion zu nehmen ist definiv keine einschrenkung(oder gar eine straftat nach Grundgesetz) sondern einfach nur dein weg diesen untermenschen zu helfen auf den richtigen weg zu kommen, auf Deinen.

In eigener Sache:
Auch ich halte nicht viel von Religionen(wobei ich zugegebener maßen nur das Christentum wirklich gut kenne, den rest habe ich bestenfalls überflogen), sie passen kaum noch in die Moderne Welt. Sie waren mal nützlich und haben vielen Kulturen halt gegeben den sie brauchten um sich zu entwikeln, aber ich denke das wir diese Phase langsam hinter uns haben. Das gibt aber weder mir noch irgendwem anders das recht Religionen(besonders jene die man nicht kennt) schlecht zu machen. Auch bin ich kein Fan von Burkas. Das liegt aber nicht an der Burka sondern daran das ich noch so altmodisch bin und Kopfbedeckungen in Räumen als unhöflich empfinde. Sprich, ich bringe einer Bruka die selbe abneigung entgegen wie einer Pudelmütze. Da das aber wie gesagt altmodisch ist kann ich per definition wenig dagegen sagen wenn es anders gehandhabt wird. Ich bin, ähnlich wie DarthLAX dafür das unsere gesetze für mord überarbeitet werden, allerdings stößt mir das mit der Todesstrafe sauer auf denn ich bin der festen überzeugung das kein mensch das recht hat über leben und tot eines anderen menschen zu entscheiden. Wenn wir das machen sind wir nicht besser als die NS oder jedes andere regime damals war und ist. Leute wie DrathLAX und AMDFan2005 zeigen meiner meinung nach deutlichst das die NPD nur ein Oberflächliches Problem darstellt. Viel schlimmer ist das scheinbal viele nur noch fressen was Ihnen hingeworfen wird und die Probleme so nur noch bei anderen suchen und nicht bei sich selbst. Solange das so bleibt wird Brauner rotz wie die NPD immer auf fürsprecher stoßen. Daher meine bitte an DrathLAX und seine gelichgesinnten, wie wärs wenn das nächste upgrade mal keine CPU wird sondern eine neue BPU(Brain processing unit)?


----------



## DarthLAX (11. Februar 2011)

ok fangen wir an:

1. ja ich habe die bibel gelesen (vll nicht gesamt, aber ich kenne sie doch recht gut (ich sage nur, mündlich 13 punkte in religion, was ich immerhin 14 schuljahre lang hatte (ist bei uns in bayern so üblich, leider) und da sind "bibel-studien" leider dabei))

2. erleuchtung? - bin net religiös, kein bedarf  xD ^^ (und ja des is a joke)

3. habe kaum marken klamotten (wurde dafür auch mal gedissed/gemobbed - 4 lange schuljahre (war in behandlung deswegen!!!)) - also soll heißen meine klamotten sind schon von "marken" aber nicht von diesen ewig teuren (habe ein paar davon für besondere anlässe z.B. ein jacket von Boss, aber net für normalen gebrauch, sehe es nicht ein soviel aus zu geben!)

auch halte ich marken klamotten zwang einfach für dumm - würde niemanden mobben weil er klamotten von ner no-name firma trägt - würde vll was sagen wenn wer wie ein bettler rumläuft, aber das war es auch schon!

und zu burka etc. verbieten: warum soll das bei uns net gehen andere länder können das doch auch (da waren doch letzt erst 2 die des verboten haben soweit ich weiß!)

4. was hat es damit zu tun feige zu sein, wenn man die eltern nicht fragt (soll nicht heißen, das ich denen nicht sagen würde das ich beabsichtige deren tochter zu heiraten - aber: sie fragen, nein, fragen muss man nur das mädchen meiner meinung nach, da die eltern - sorry wenn ich es so sage - kein mitsprache recht haben in der beziehung!)

5. zu kreuzzügen, hexenverbrennungen etc. im namen der bibel:

selbst die kirche gibt zu das des falsch war!

und zum koran: der verlangt soweit ich weiß die bekehrung von "ungläubigen" - auch mit gewalt wenn nötig (könnte leider nicht sagen wo des genau steht, aber wir haben des mal in religion behandelt (lang und breit!) und daher weiß ich des (hab das damals auch hinterfragt - glaube nämlich den lehrern auch net ohne das ich nachfrage bis ich zufrieden bin!))

6. willst du wirklich die ganze presse als verlogenen haufen sensations-gieriger idioten hinstellen die nur schreiben was sie verkaufen können?

sorry, aber des ist meiner meinung nach ungerecht zu den zeitungen (FAZ, SZ etc.) und zeitschriften (Spiegel, FOCUS, Die ZEIT, Der Stern) die auch über dinge berichten die man nicht unbedingt lesen möchte und auch eine (einigermaßen - ganz wird es wohl nie gelingen) faire berichterstattung bringen! (sicher auch da ist mal das eine oder andere drin, was nach "sensation" oder "skandal" riecht um die verkaufszahlen zu steigern, aber auch das ist normal gut recherchiert (aka: die sind net die bild aka: angst, sex, titten und wetterbericht)))

7. ja, das mit "mir sagen wie schlecht ich doch sei" das kenne ich, es nennt sich MOBBING (sorry, habe pers. erfahrung damit (war ich meiner schulzeit ein schlampender brainiac (d.h. nicht die besten noten, aber im unterricht immer voll dabei und in der pause nix fussball, sondern eher ein gutes buch) und des kam als ich jünger war bei meinen peers net an d.h. mobbing!) und ja das führt zu abkapselung, aber dagegen kann man auch vorgehen, vor allem da bullies nicht den großteil der bevölkerung ausmachen (sicher, die die was gegen solche affen unternehmen sind - leider - rar gesäht (mir haben damals net mal die lehrer geholfen, bis meine eltern zum direktor gegangen sind und der mit mir gesprochen hat) aber:

das müsste man nur fördern, weil die meisten sicher mit solcher diskriminierung nicht einverstanden sind (auch müsste man solche couragierten menschen davor schützen das die bullies sich an denen rächen (ich sag nur: dominik brunner!!!!!!))

8. zu zwangsehen in europa: ja gab es hier auch und gibt es vll immer noch, aber mal im ernst, die waren in einer anderen zeit - zumindest die meisten von denen, jetzt ist das (meist) anders und das ist gut so, nur scheint das diese typen (türkische väter z.B. - kenne da, leider, nen fall!) egal bzw. die stecken noch in der vergangenheit fest und wenn strafe helfen kann das die in der gegenwart ankommen, warum nicht? (du bist doch net für sowas, oder?)

9. naja ein alter römer bin ich net, obwohl ich manches ganz gut fand (bei denen gab es noch sklaverei als strafe für schwere verbrechen, was ich gut finde!) aber die haben auch vieles falsch gemacht (religiöse verfolgung sag ich nur - nicht das ich religionen mag, aber ich würde die nicht verfolgen!)

10. die mädels die für ein kind auf karriere verzichten zeigst du mir! (sorry, aber ich kenne solche nicht - die mädels die ich kenne würden das nicht machen!) - soll nicht heißen das es die nicht gibt, aber - auch wenn es abgehoben klingt - ich bewege mich auch in der "bildungsschicht" in der die meisten leute abitur oder studium haben und da ist solches verhalten halt nicht üblich, vor allem da die mädels hier auch sehr erfolgreich sind (es studieren mehr von denen als jungs und besser sind sie auch noch sehr oft!)

ja ich habe von diesen verhalten gehört - aber ich kenne keinen solchen fall, denn wie gesagt:

mädels die chancen auf ne gute karriere haben machen normal keinen solchen scheiß, weil sie nicht dumm genug dafür sind!

und zu: system kennen - die eigenen tochter zu verschachern wie ein stück vieh ist keine "system" das ist menschenhandel und dafür habe ich nur verachtung übrig (!) - wenn ich kinder hätte würde ich die NIEMALS gegen deren willen verheiraten (wiederspricht dem wie ich aufgewachsen bin und auch meiner idee von "freier lebensgestaltung"!!!)

11. häusliche gewalt: 

ja die gibt es auch bei uns (nicht gerade selten, da hast du recht, aber mal im ernst, die meisten (gebildeten) frauen lassen sich sowas net gefallen (sie schlagen vll net zurück weil sie es nicht können, aber sie zerren den arsch vor gericht (hab mal praktikum bei nem anwalt gemacht - familienrechtler sogar noch - und solche fälle gibt es nen haufen) so dass sowas bestraft wird! - was bei kulturen meist nicht der fall ist, die nehmen des hin etc.....find sowas schlimm, weshalb da eingeschritten gehört!)

12. religion einschränken:

tue ich net! - denn:

burka/schleier gehört nicht zur religion, zwangsheirat auch nicht und häusliche gewalt bzw. mädchen zu menschen 2ter klasse zu machen (ausbildung/schulbildung vor zu enthalten bzw. sie nicht arbeiten zu lassen) auch nicht! d.h. wie schränke ich die ein, wenn ich sie:

a) beten lasse
b) nix dagegen habe das sie ihre "gotteshäuser" bauen
c) ihr buch (koran) nich verbiete

sag mir des bitte????

auch sage ich nicht das sie "untermenschen" sind!!! - sie machen nur in meinen augen viele falsch.

ich behaupte auch nicht das meine ansichten die einzigen sind die gut sind!

nur: diese menschen verlange auch, das ich mich in ihrem land anpasse (z.B. frauen tragen in deren ländern schleier - hab ich nix gegen (auch wenn ich es für falsch halte die frauen so zu unterdrücken bzw. sie zu diesem zu zwingen!) aber hier haben sie keinen zu tragen, zumindest nicht aus zwang (kannte früher ein türkisches mädchen, die musste ihn tragen, hat ihn aber immer vor der schule runter genommen und erst auf dem nachhauseweg wieder rauf gemacht (deren mutter fand das gut, konnte sich aber gegen ihren "patriarchen" nicht durchsetzen!!!) - d.h. schluss und endlich verlange ich auch nur, was die in der umgedrehten situation verlangen!)

13. zu "in eigener sache":

ja das spiegelt meine meinung zum teil wieder, aka:

religionen waren mal gut (zumindest einige aka die mit menschen opfern waren sicher net gut und satanskulte sicher auch nicht)

religionen sind veraltet bzw. inzwischen unnötig

14. ich brauche kein "hirnupgrade" ....sorry aber das passt so 

ein NS regime würde ich net unterstützen (würde wohl fliehen bzw. kämpfen, sofern ich aussicht auf erfolg sehen würde!) - genausowenig würde ich ein rotes regime unterstützen (mag beide nicht!)

15. was würdest du am "mord-gesetz" ändern (würde mich interessieren)

so mal ich (hoffe hab nix übersehen zu beantworten)

mfg LAX
ps: sie vorsichtig mit dem "nazi" vorwurf herr/frau (keine ahnung was) moderator(in)....mag den gar nicht!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2011)

Allgemein:
Auch wenn die Diskussion über Vorurteile, die typischerweise auch von NPD-Anhängern vertreten werden, nicht strikt Offtopic ist, bitte ich darum, den eigentlich Sinn dieses Threads nicht zu vergessen. Es gibt hier im Forum eine ganze Reihe von Threads, die sich detailiert mit einzelnen der genannten Aspekte befassen





DarthLAX schrieb:


> wenn kleidung ein UNTERDRÜCKUNGSWERKZEUG ist, dann gehört sie verboten!



Nein. Dann gehört die Unterdrückung verboten. Du verbietest ja auch keine Küchenmesser, weil sie ein Mordwerkzeug sein können, oder?
Im Falle der Burka (nicht aber des Kopftuches! - und eine Burka hab ich persönlich noch nicht mal in Ägypten gesehen) fällt mir zwar zugegebenermaßen auch kein guter Grund ein, warum man sie ohne gesellschaftlichen oder religiösen Zwang tragen sollte (wobei letzterer Privatsache ist und bleiben sollte), aber genau das macht ein staatliches Verbot imho noch sinnloser:
Viel leichter kann man sich die Aufspürung vermutlicher Unterdrücker doch gar nicht machen.
Ich würde das ganze ähnlich einstufen, wie z.B. Schmerzensschreie: Wenn man die aus einer Wohnung hört, sollte die Polizei mal nachgucken, ob da nicht Unrecht geschieht. Vielleicht stören sie ein paar SM-Liebhaber im ungünstigsten Moment, aber vielleicht verhindern sie schlimmeres. Genauso eine Burka: Vielleicht steckt eine devote Persönlichkeit mit starkem Glauben an bestimte Traditionen darunter, vielleicht aber auch eine unterdrückte Hausfrau. Nachgucken/nachfragen. Aber nicht vorher urteilen.



> mitgift verlangen? - sorry käme mir nicht in sinn, bin westlich erzogen (also nicht westlich 17 JHD. - sondern eher 1980+) und würde es einem vater nie vorschreiben sowas zu zahlen (das sind doch wohl eher die inder, oder nicht?), auch würde ich nie einen vater um die hand seiner tochter bitten, sondern sie selbst fragen (ist meiner meinung nach eine selbstverständlichkeit!)



Ich will das Verhalten auch nicht gutheißen, ich will nur darauf hinweisen, dass es eine breite Bandbreite an Möglichkeiten gibt, woraus ein spezielles Verhalten resultieren kann. Im Falle von Kamel&Frau reicht das eben von Menschenhandel im einen Extrem bis hin zu Traditionen, die in recht ähnlicher Weise Mitte des 20.(nicht 17.) Jhd. auch noch in Deutschland anzutreffen war. Man sollte nicht pauschal im Sinne des ersten Extrems urteilen.



> bei "ehrenmorden" würde ich schon die todesstrafe wieder einführen (und ja, bei 100% beweislast, haben wir - finde ich - nicht nur das RECHT, sondern auch die PFLICHT den jenigen richtig zu bestrafen! (sklaverei gibt es ja nicht mehr, denn das währe das andere was ich für MORD (niedere beweggründe vorrausgesetzt!) und VERGEWALTIGUNG einsetzen würde, wenn es denn ginge!))



Diese Ansicht Teile ich nicht. Imho gibt es vier Komponenten, die die Reaktion auf eine Tat hineinspielen: Rache, Abschreckung, Entschädigung und Resozialisierung. Eine Strafe, die sich ganz auf ersteres konzentriert, ist imho primitiver und rückständiger, als manch der Verhaltensweisen, die du hier ankreidest. Bei der Todesstrafe als Sonderfall kommt ohnehin immer hinzu, dass wir eben kein 100%iges System haben. Aber das wäre wirklich ein Thema für diesen Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...schaft/53039-sinn-und-unsinn-von-strafen.html



> zur bibel/koran:
> 
> mag sein, aber mal ehrlich (und ja ich mag keine religionen!) die bibel ist ein besseres märchenbuch und der koran ist ein buch das religiöse kriege als legitim erklärt (!) und soweit ich weiß steht da vieles nicht drin was moslems machen (streng gläubige vor allem!) z.B. das ne frau ein KOPFTUCH tragen muss!



1. Man mag vom Inhalt wenig halten, aber das ist erstmal keine berechtigte Kritik gegenüber Leuten, die das tun.
2. Im Koran stehen, je nach Übersetzung, Zeilen, die man als Legitimation für religiöse Kriege nutzen kann (ich gehe davon aus, dass im Original missverständliche Zeilen stehen, die man interpretieren muss). Bekanntermaßen hat es auch die christiliche Kultur hinbekommen, Argumente für eine ganze Reihe von Kriegen aus ihrer religiösen Überzeugung zu ziehen. Umgekehrt haben andere Leute aus den gleichen Grundsätzen/Werken die Aufforderung zu Selbstverzicht und Nächstenliebe abgeleitet. Wer alle über einen Kamm schert, ist einfach nur ungerecht.
3. Nein, steht nicht drin. In einer der begleitenden Texte, aus denen viele Muslime afaik die Mehrheit ihre Alltagsregeln herleiten, steht afaik drin, dass Frauen die Männer nicht verführen und deswegen z.B. ihr Haar bedecken sollen. Abgesehen davon, dass das auch Pudelmützen zulässt, wären hässliche Frauen somit per se ausgenommen  . Weitere Interpretationsmöglichkeiten sind dem Gläubigen überlassen - weswegen man eben gerade bei Muslimen (im Gegensatz zu z.B. Katholiken mit ihren klaren Vorgaben von oben) darauf achten muss, was ein einzelner wirklich für richtig hält. "Die Muslime" gibt es eben genausowenig, wie "die Deutschen".



> besitz wichtiger zu sehen als töchter oder diese in zwangsehen zu zwingen?...soviel wie drüber berichtet wird (auch in seriösen zeitschriften/zeitungen (FAZ, Spiegel, Die ZEIT etc.)) können das nicht so wenige sein,



Nicht? Achte zum Spaß mal darauf, über wie viele verschiedene Personen du im Laufe einer Woche etwas in der Zeitung ließt.
Es sind erstaunlich wenige, die einzeln genannt werden. Nur wenn von großen Gruppen die Rede ist (das ist im Falle "Zwangsheirat" aber i.d.R. nur bei Artikeln über Indien der Fall), kommt man auf nenneswerte Zahlen. Aber bei dem derzeitigen Umgang der Medien mit Ehrenmorden oder Zwangsehen könntest du problemlos mit 10-15 Stück im Jahr alle zwei Tage einen größeren Artikel darüber generieren.
Das ist unangenehm viel für das deutsche Freiheitsbefinden, aber es ist eben trotzdem eine Information über einen verdammt kleinen Anteil der Migranten, die in Deutschland leben. Man könnte mehr Artikel über Todschläger machen - nur macht das keiner, eben weil es (leider) so häufig ist. Allein in Berlin kamen 2009 42 Menschen durch Gewaltverbrechen ums Leben (und das war schon ein deutlich Rückgang von 66 anno2007) - man stelle sich vor, zu jedem einzelnen davon hätten die Medien bundesweit 2 Wochen lang Schlagzeilen gemacht, wie sie es bei Fällen von Zwangsehe tun.

Man muss heute leider verdammt aufmerksam beim Informationskonsum sein, denn die Dimension der Berichte hängt ausschließlich an der Brisanz, nicht der Relevanz der Themen.



> vor allem wenn man dann sieht, wie sich viele "ausländer" (die zwar nen deutschen pass haben und in der 3ten generation hier leben!) abkapseln (eigene wohn-ghettos, eigene vereine etc.)...dann muss ich sagen:
> 
> kann nicht sein



...das Gastarbeiter in extra geschaffene Siedlungen gesteckt wurden, in denen ihre Familien auch ein paar Jahrzehnte später noch leben? Doch. Kann.
...das Migranten im Schnitt deutlich weniger verdienen und sich deswegen in Vierteln mit niedrigen Mieten konzentrieren? Doch, genau das ist der Fall.
...das sich Leute in eigenen Vereinen zusammenschließen, die in anderen nicht angenommen werden? Finde ich naheliegend.

Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass viele Leute sich hätten mehr um Integration bemühen müssen. Aber muss sich auch mal darüber im klaren sein, was für Wurzeln die meisten Migranten in Deutschland haben:
Gastarbeiter, die zum schuften nach Deutschland geholt wurden. Leute, die in ihrer Heimatgesellschaft soweit unten standen, dass sie lieber alles aufgegeben haben und ausgewandert sind, als vor Ort Karriere zu machen. Leute, die dann über Jahre hinweg als unter der Gesellschaft stehend behandelt wurden.
Das sind nicht unbedingt die Leute, die mit Begeisterung in die Abendschule rennen, um Deutsch zu lernen. Sie sind auch kein representativer Querschnitt ihrer Heimatländer.



> pass futsch und knast (erst mal) und danach abschiebung!



Du kannst einen Staatenlosen nirgendwohin abschieben.
Die von dir vorgeschlagene Behandlung ähnelt der, der sich viele Juden Mitte der 30er in Deutschland ausgesetzt sahen.



> ps: ja, ich bin nicht ausländer feindlich, sofern die es schaffen ähnlich wie wir zu leben ... die sollen sich verhalten wie ganz normale deutsche!



"Ich mag Ausländer, sie müssen nur genau wie Deutsche sein" 



DarthLAX schrieb:


> 5. zu kreuzzügen, hexenverbrennungen etc. im namen der bibel:
> 
> selbst die kirche gibt zu das des falsch war!



Und? Was glaubst du, wieviele Millionen Muslime der Meinung sind, dass Terroranschläge falsch sind?



> und zum koran: der verlangt soweit ich weiß die bekehrung von "ungläubigen" - auch mit gewalt wenn nötig (könnte leider nicht sagen wo des genau steht, aber wir haben des mal in religion behandelt (lang und breit!) und daher weiß ich des (hab das damals auch hinterfragt - glaube nämlich den lehrern auch net ohne das ich nachfrage bis ich zufrieden bin!))



Ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher, dass er Gewalt bei der Bekehrung sogar ausdrücklich verbietet und zumindest gegenüber Christen und Juden fordert, dass man sie in Ruhe lässt, wenn sie sich nicht bekehren wollen und sich nicht gegen Muslime richten.



> 6. willst du wirklich die ganze presse als verlogenen haufen sensations-gieriger idioten hinstellen die nur schreiben was sie verkaufen können?



"Verlogen" nicht unbedingt (auch wenn z.B. der genannte Spiegel sich einen Dreck um objekvite Darstellung kümmert), aber ansonsten:
Willkommen im Kapitalismus.




> 9. naja ein alter römer bin ich net, obwohl ich manches ganz gut fand (bei denen gab es noch sklaverei als strafe für schwere verbrechen, was ich gut finde!)



Soweit musst du da nicht zurückgehen. Lebenslange (d.h. meist kurze) Zwangsarbeit als Strafe findest du auch bei Stalin und in China afaik bis heute. Zugegeben: Der Entzug jeglicher Bürger- und Menschenrechte ist seit einigen Jahrhunderten nur noch informell erfolgt.



> 10. die mädels die für ein kind auf karriere verzichten zeigst du mir! (sorry, aber ich kenne solche nicht - die mädels die ich kenne würden das nicht machen!) - soll nicht heißen das es die nicht gibt, aber - auch wenn es abgehoben klingt - ich bewege mich auch in der "bildungsschicht" in der die meisten leute abitur oder studium haben und da ist solches verhalten halt nicht üblich, vor allem da die mädels hier auch sehr erfolgreich sind (es studieren mehr von denen als jungs und besser sind sie auch noch sehr oft!)



Ich habe keinen repräsentativen Überblick, aber zumindest unter den Ökotrophologinnen die mir bislang begegnet sind, war eine verdammt hohe Quote dabei, die nur studieren, weil sie später die studierte Ehefrau sein wollen. Vielleicht findest du da ein paar Beispiele, wenn du suchst.
Ansonsten kenne ich durchaus eine Reihe von Personen, denen "Kinder wichtiger als Karriere" sind, auch wenn die noch nicht so ganz eingesehen haben, dass das in der Praxis meist keine Prioritäten-, sondern eine entweder/oder-Frage ist.



> mädels die chancen auf ne gute karriere haben machen normal keinen solchen scheiß, weil sie nicht dumm genug dafür sind!



In letzterem Fall gehört erstaunlich wenig Dummheit dazu. Die Gesellschaft befürwortet Frauen, die sich "auch" für Familie entscheiden und wenn das Balg erstmal da ist, dann ist es zu spät, um einzusehen, dass man mit einer Halbtagsstelle (wenns denn eine gibt) nicht mehr weit kommt.



> nur: diese menschen verlange auch, das ich mich in ihrem land anpasse



Nein. Das Land dieser Menschen nennt sich Deutschland und die wenigsten werden von dir verlangen, dass du dich anpasst.



> mfg LAX
> ps: sie vorsichtig mit dem "nazi" vorwurf herr/frau (keine ahnung was) moderator(in)....mag den gar nicht!



Hinweise auf Hirnupgrades übrigens auch nicht


----------



## Kammerj4ger (12. Februar 2011)

@ ruyven_macaran

Ja, das ganze gerät langsam etwas Offtopic (zu nem guten teil vermutlich meine schuld), daher lasse ich das ganze nun ruhen, möchte mich aber noch für deine guten Argumentationen bedanken, der habe ich absolut nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen. @DarthLAX Denk mal n paar tage über das nach was ruyven geschrieben hat, vieleicht kannst du ja doch die eine oder andere anregung darus ziehen.
Vieleicht habe ich zu lebzeiten(150 jahre hab ich ja noch) auch glück und die leute die jetzt Argumente für NPD und andere Extremparteien finden bemerken irgendwann das man mit Hass nicht weiter kommt. Dann gehören solche treats auch der vergangenheit an. So schnulzig es klingt, ein bissel liebe ein bissel frieden und die welt sieht gleich ganz anders aus!


----------



## DarthLAX (12. Februar 2011)

hey - ich unterstütz die nicht (hoffe wirklich das du des net denkst....da häng ich mich lieber auf als denen eine stimme zu geben)

mfg LAX
ps: (schreibe vll später noch mehr - jetzt gehts dann ins THEATER (hab meinen eltern karten geschenkt zu weihnachen))


----------



## Chillaa (12. Februar 2011)

Wikileaks hat ja einige "Kameradschaftliche" Emails veröffentlicht, in denen schön beleidigt wird.
(X) gegen Nazis.


----------



## refraiser (12. Februar 2011)

[x] Ich hasse die NPD und jegliche Nazis.

Auch wenn hassen vllt. das falsche Wort ist, ich verabscheue sie eher.


----------



## DarthLAX (13. Februar 2011)

hass stimmt bei mir und zwar durch und durch (soll nicht heißen, das ich szene aussteigern die vergebung verweigern würde, wenn sie a) hart dran arbeiten und b) auch versuchen es wieder gut zu machen (falls sie "echte" aktive waren aka die die leute zusammenschlagen etc.))

warum ich die hasse:

die mitläufer, weil sie sich so fehl leiten lassen, wo schon ein bischen verstand ausreichen sollte zu sagen: HALT DAS IST NICHT RICHTIG!

die "anführer" aka die die das wirklich meinen und es auch propagieren (aka auch die NPD mitglieder, deren vorsitzende, führende mitglieder und vor allem auch: deren Anwälte!), weil die etwas vertreten was einfach nur falsch ist und sich selber noch gut dabei fühlen und sich sogar noch besser fühlen, wenn sie parolen brüllend irgendwo rumpöbeln etc.!

mfg LAX


----------



## Progs-ID (19. Februar 2011)

Ich habe dann mein Kreuz auch mal gesetzt.
[x] Ich hasse die NPD und jegliche Nazis.


----------



## El Sativa (22. Februar 2011)

ok, einige pläne sind brauchbar....breeeems.....ähhh, ok tolle aber unrealistische sozialpläne, und wenn die an die macht kommen werden die ihre wahre nazifratze zeigen. also, weg mit dem zeug.


----------



## Eyezz_Only (25. Februar 2011)

Extremismus egal in welcher Richtung - führt uns nirgendwohin...Sieht man überall...

Aber ist ja ein freies Land...Also jedem das seine


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. Februar 2011)

Thüringer NPD ... freut mich immer wieder Wahlwerbung von denen zu bekommen. 
- Todesstrafe für Vergewaltiger und Kindermörder
- Den Ausländern die alte Heimat wieder schmackhaft machen
- Wasser für die Immigranten, Champagner für Deutsche 
liest sich immer wieder wie ein Witzbuch wenn man ausblendet das die das wirklich ernst meinen.


----------



## DarthLAX (27. Februar 2011)

so, sowas schreiben die?

dann haben die doch paar dinge die ich gut finde (was nicht heißen soll, das ich die jemals wählen würde!) (d.h. von den genannten sachen finde ich eine sache gut: todesstrafe für vergewaltiger, kindermörder)

mfg LAX


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Februar 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> dann haben die doch paar dinge die ich gut finde (was nicht heißen soll, das ich die jemals wählen würde!) (d.h. von den genannten sachen finde ich eine sache gut: todesstrafe für vergewaltiger, kindermörder)


 
Super Sache. Was macht man bei einem Justizirrtum? Oder Manipulation?

Das man mit solch plumpen Sprüchen Befürworter findet sollte einen zum Nachdenken über unseren Bildungsgrad anregen  .


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Februar 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> so, sowas schreiben die?
> 
> dann haben die doch paar dinge die ich gut finde (was nicht heißen soll, das ich die jemals wählen würde!) (d.h. von den genannten sachen finde ich eine sache gut: todesstrafe für vergewaltiger, kindermörder)
> 
> mfg LAX


Haben die in der Wahlzeit in Thüringen Wortwörtlich so in der Wahlwerbung abgedruckt. Leider habe ich die Wahlzeitung nicht mehr. Ist ja schon eine weile her. Lass sich aber in allen und ganzen sehr lustig. Vor allem das Thema wie Sie den Immigranten die alte Heimat schmackhaft machen wollten. Hatte so ein Charme wie in der DDR "Gehe Freiwillig oder wir bringen dich Persönlich zur grenze da du danach eh nicht mehr selbst laufen kannst"!


----------



## AMDFan2005 (1. März 2011)

Kammerj4ger schrieb:


> Dein "Wissen" über "Subrassen und Sub Spezies(des Menschen)" Lässt sich problemlos an deinem Post Ankreiden bzw. wiederlegen.
> 
> 1. Was Du meinst heist definitiv nicht Mongoloid, schlags nach wenn du mir nicht glaubst.



Doch. Heißt es. Nur weil die selbe Bezeichung heute auch allgemeingültig als Umschreibung für Opfer des Downsyndroms ist, ändert das nichts an der originalen Bezeichung. 

Mongoloid race - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> 2. Die tatsache das du von Subrassen sprichst ist ein wiederspruch in sich. Die menschheit ist überall auf der welt etwa gleich Alt und überall auf der welt mit einem nahezu Identischen genom ausgestattet. Nichtmal bei Vöglen(die berühmten Finken) spricht man von Subspezies aber bei menschen plötzlich schon? Das macht mich traurig.


Natürlich spricht man bei Finken von (Sub)Spezies. Man unterscheidet bei jeder Art von Tier zwischen zahlreichen Spezies und Subspezies. Nur für den Menschen soll es plötzlich nichtmehr allgemeingültig sein, obwohl physikalische Anthropologie die genauen Unterschiede listet. 

Aus anthropologischer Sicht ist übrigens keine einzige Subspezies der anderen grundlegend unterlegen, weil alle perfekt an ihre evolutionäre "Geburtslandschaft" angepasst sind. 



> 3. Du willst das Afganer,Russen und Deutsche anpassbar sind(lustig das du Deutsche mit aufführst), willst aber selbst offensichtlich nicht anpassbar sein, wie lässt sich das miteinander vereinen?


Bitte sage mir doch einmal, wo ich mich der Anpassung/Integration verweigere.  Ich lebe in Deutschland, spreche und schreibe in der deutschen Sprache, akzeptiere die deutschen Sitten, etc. etc. 



> 4. Du sprichst jedem der Bestimmte kulturen respektieren kann eine Mitschuld an in dem entsprechenden kreis begangen verbrechen zu, vorderst die leute also schonmal zu frendenfeindlichkeit auf(In diesem falle also auch mich, ein Punkt den ich dir übel nehme). Nachdem du aber mal einfach so allen anderen die schuld in die schuhe geschoben hast fällt dir nicht mehr auf das ein wirklich großer teil dessen was Du anderen Kulturen vorwirfst ja genau aus diesem denken entspringt. Beispiele?
> a.) Dschihad: das was dazu führt ist im grunde das selbe wie Du hier vom Stapel lässt, intolleranz gegen andere menschen und Kulturen.
> b.) Völkermord: siehe Dschihad. Man kann deine Ausführungen sogar bedenkenlos so zusammenfassen das du uns zu einem Neuen Kreuzzug aufforderst und was bei den letzten paar kreuzzügen abgelaufen ist war keinen deut besser als Völkermord. Aber hey, wir sind ja nicht die Subspezies, wir dürfen das, oder wie darf ich dich da verstehen?
> c.) Frauenfeindlichkeit: ist das was anderes als deine Subrassen? Kaum oder? Ist auch nur ne verfolgung von anders aussehenden Menschen.


Wer Völkermorde weitestgehend respektieren kann oder gar wegschaut, geniest bei mir bekanntermaßen kein hohes Ansehen. Was ist daran jetzt so furchtbar abartig? Tut mir furchtbar leid, dass ich nicht das selbe politisch korrekte Koolaid zu mir nehme, wie du. 

a) Intoleranz gegen Intoleranz ist deiner Meinung nach also schlecht? Wie darf man das verstehen?

b) Ich fordere ganz sicher zu keinem Kreuzzug auf. Nur dazu, eben doch mal etwas interventionistischer zu denken (und das sage ich nicht als Fremdenhasser, oder was auch immer du aus mir machen willst, sondern aus Verfassungstreuer, nationalliberaler**, deutscher Bürger). Im 2. Weltkrieg hat man doch auch eingegriffen und (abgesehen von den Amerikanern, die erst durch Pearl Harbor "inspiriert" werden mussten) nicht einfach nur jahrelang zugesehen, wie da ein Völkermord im Herzen Europas geschieht. 

c) Keine Ahnung, was du jetzt mit Subrassen willst. Denkst du etwa, du wärst "reinrassig"? So etwas wie eine reine Rasse gibt es ja eben gerade nicht (weswegen ich mich der Einmensch Theorie erwähre). Alle Menschen auf dieser Erde gehören einer Rasse und einer Subrasse an. Und das hat im Grunde noch nicht mal etwas mit der Hautfarbe zu tun (viele der Subrassen die man im Norden Afrikas findet, gehören zum Stamm der kaukasischen* Rasse) 

Ich sage ja nicht, dass man darauf nun tagtäglich herumtrampeln soll. Nur sollte man genug Verstand besitzen, sich kleineren und größeren Unterschieden bewusst zu sein und nicht immer -- aus Angst vor irgendwelchen Parallelen zur Nazi Ideologie und dem kultistischen Rassentheorien dieser Zeit -- gleich den "Schwanz einzuziehen", wenn es darum geht, über ernsthafte Wissenschaft zu diskutieren. 

*War nicht immer so, dass kaukasisch inbegriff für "weiß" bzw. "hellhäutig" war.

** Wahrlich eine Ironie, dass ich als quasi Ur-Liberaler hier Interventionismus unterstütze, während alle Ur-Unterstützer des Interventionismus hier plötzlich kalte Füße bekommen wollen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Natürlich spricht man bei Finken von (Sub)Spezies. Man unterscheidet bei jeder Art von Tier zwischen zahlreichen Spezies und Subspezies. Nur für den Menschen soll es plötzlich nichtmehr allgemeingültig sein, obwohl physikalische Anthropologie die genauen Unterschiede listet.
> 
> Aus anthropologischer Sicht ist übrigens keine einzige Subspezies der anderen grundlegend unterlegen, weil alle perfekt an ihre evolutionäre "Geburtslandschaft" angepasst sind.


 
Öhm, dir ist klar, dass der Homo Sapiens eine einzige Art ist und nicht aus Subarten, sondern Rassen besteht?
Oder kennst du den Unterschied zwischen "Art" und "Rasse" nicht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Im 2. Weltkrieg hat man doch auch eingegriffen und (abgesehen von den Amerikanern, die erst durch Pearl Harbor "inspiriert" werden mussten) nicht einfach nur jahrelang zugesehen, wie da ein Völkermord im Herzen Europas geschieht.



Genaugenommen hat man jahrelang zugesehen, wie eine Bevölkerungsgruppe massiv unterdrückt wurde und ist dann vor einsetzen eines Völkermordes seinen Verpflichtungen im Rahmen von Verteidigungsbündnissen nachgekommen.




> Nur für den Menschen soll es plötzlich nichtmehr allgemeingültig sein, obwohl physikalische Anthropologie die genauen Unterschiede listet.
> ...
> Alle Menschen auf dieser Erde gehören einer Rasse und einer Subrasse an. Und das hat im Grunde noch nicht mal etwas mit der Hautfarbe zu tun (viele der Subrassen die man im Norden Afrikas findet, gehören zum Stamm der kaukasischen* Rasse)
> 
> Ich sage ja nicht, dass man darauf nun tagtäglich herumtrampeln soll. Nur sollte man genug Verstand besitzen, sich kleineren und größeren Unterschieden bewusst zu sein und nicht immer -- aus Angst vor irgendwelchen Parallelen zur Nazi Ideologie und dem kultistischen Rassentheorien dieser Zeit -- gleich den "Schwanz einzuziehen", wenn es darum geht, über ernsthafte Wissenschaft zu diskutieren.



Das könnte daran liegen, dass keine ernsthafte Wissenschaft zu dem Thema mehr existiert (seriöse Gegenbeispiele bitte verlinken). _Homo sapiens_ bildet mitlerweile ein quasi-globale Population, die zu stark durchmischt ist, als dass sich Unterarten abgrenzen ließen. Versuche des 18., 19. und frühen 20. Jhd., anhand des äußeren Phänotyps sogenannte "Rassen" zu definieren, endeten dagegen sehr oft in Rassismus (im Sinne wertender Unterteilungen) und afaik nie in etwas, das aus heutiger Sicht den Status gültiger Wissenschaft verdient. Das bringt mit sich, dass diese Themen heute fast nur noch von "ewig Gestrigen", bevorzugt (Neo-)Nazis aufgegriffen wird und jede Person, die es anspricht, somit mit gutem Grund der Nähe zu diesen Gruppierungen verdächtigt werden darf. (Ähnlich wie Leute, die die von "Vorzügen des Pentium 4" sprechen, mit Fug und Recht dem Intel-Fanboytum verdächtigt werden dürfen. Differenzierung zwischen "Verdacht" und "Schuld" versteht sich von selbst)


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, dir ist klar, dass der Homo Sapiens eine einzige Art ist und nicht aus Subarten, sondern Rassen besteht?
> Oder kennst du den Unterschied zwischen "Art" und "Rasse" nicht?



Wo genau habe ich Arten geschrieben? Eine Subspezies ist keine Art. Eine Subspezies ist eine wissenschaftliche Klassifizierung, bei der Probanden verschiedener Subspezies mehr miteinander gemein haben als Probanden zweier verschiedener Spezies, aber weniger miteinander gemeinsam, als verschiedene Rassen der selben Spezies. 

Wobei Rassen sich auch als Subspezies eingliedern lassen, sofern taxonomische Unterschiede vorhanden sind. 
Im Falle der Menschheit trifft das zu, weswegen beide Begriffe quasi miteinander austauschbar sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Vom Homo Sapiens gibts aber nur eine einzige Art, keine Unterarten. Es gibt verschiedene Rassen, aber keine Subarten.
Von woher nimmst du das, dass es Subarten gibt und wenn du das als Subart bezeichnest, dann gibts nur Subarten und keine übergeordnete Art.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Wo genau habe ich Arten geschrieben? Eine Subspezies ist keine Art. Eine Subspezies ist eine wissenschaftliche Klassifizierung, bei der Probanden verschiedener Subspezies mehr miteinander gemein haben als Probanden zweier verschiedener Spezies, aber weniger miteinander gemeinsam, als verschiedene Rassen der selben Spezies.



Falsch und ich denke auch nicht, dass du irgend eine auch nur halbwegs wissenschaftliche Quelle vorlegen kannst, die eine derartige Hierarchie von "Unterart" und "Rasse" vertritt.


Und damit dann langsam mal wieder Richtung NPD zurück, denn unwissenschaftliche Rassentheorien sind werder Thema dieses Forums, noch dieses Threads.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (3. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Falsch und ich denke auch nicht, dass du irgend eine auch nur halbwegs wissenschaftliche Quelle vorlegen kannst, die eine derartige Hierarchie von "Unterart" und "Rasse" vertritt.
> 
> 
> Und damit dann langsam mal wieder Richtung NPD zurück, denn unwissenschaftliche Rassentheorien sind werder Thema dieses Forums, noch dieses Threads.



Ist eben nicht falsch. Genauso wird es in vielen Werken zum Thema beschrieben. Sogar im Internet wird diese taxonomische Unterscheidung überall erwähnt. 

Verlangst du also, dass ich an dieser Stelle jetzt Buchtitel nenne und Zitate daraus vorlege? Etwas übertrieben, für ein simples, verständliches Konzept. 

Ich will zwar eigentlich auch nicht weiter auf dem Thema rumtrampeln, aber was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen. 

Art: Homo Sapiens Sapiens

Rassen/Subspezies: Caucasoid, Mongoloid, Negroid, 

Die untergeordneten Rassen (bzw. Ethniken, wie sie heute ja auch genannt werden)  kann man dann verschieden einorden. Einige ordnen sie streng nach den linguistischen Hintergründen (im Falle von Caucasoiden also Indo-Europäisch, Hamitisch und Semitisch), andere nach der geographischen Herkunft (skandinavisch, mediterran, west-Asiatisch, etc. etc.) 

Vor einigen Jahrtausenden waren die Unterschiede natürlich noch viel größer. Da gab es die s . g. Bootaxtkultur, die vor allem in Norden Europas heimisch war und sich aus Nachfolgern der Familie Neanderthalensis zusammensetzte und verschiedene Kulturen von Cro Magnons, die vorallem im Süden Europas (vorallem Frankreich und Spanien*

Zu den Quellen fallen mir eigentlich momentan nur zwei direkt wieder ein: 

_The History and Geography of Human Genes (1994, Luigi Luca Cavalli-Sforza)

und

Einige ältere Artikel von Colin Renfrew**. 


_
*Es besteht die von vielen Seiten unterstützte Meinung, dass die Basken die eigentlichen Nachfolger des Cro Magnon sind. Also des originalen Homo Sapiens.

** Den Teil über Hamiten, Semiten und Indo-Europäer habe ich beispielsweise von ihm aufgegriffen

@quantenslipstream

Noch einmal. Subspezies sind Rassen. Zumindest im Falle des Menschen, wo die Unterschiede zu groß sind, um nur von Rassen zu sprechen und zu klein, um von verschiedenen Spezies zu reden. Deswegen hat es ja die Taxonomie so zusammengefasst  bzw. neu definitiert.


Ach. Und Ruyven. Bevor du von unwissenschaftlich redest (was ich ganzschön arrogant finde), tu mir und dir selbst den Gefallen und Google einmal die Unterstützer eben dieser genetischen und physikalischen Anthropologie. Vorallem einmal Colin Renfrew googlen. Der hat seinen Barons Titel nicht umsonst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ist eben nicht falsch. Genauso wird es in vielen Werken zum Thema beschrieben. Sogar im Internet wird diese taxonomische Unterscheidung überall erwähnt.
> 
> Verlangst du also, dass ich an dieser Stelle jetzt Buchtitel nenne und Zitate daraus vorlege? Etwas übertrieben, für ein simples, verständliches Konzept.



Gerade bei einer Aussage, die deiner Meinung nach überall im Internet zu finden ist, sollte es wohl kein übertreibener weil überhaupt kein Aufwand sein. Ich für meinen Teil kann nur feststellen, dass sämtliche biologische Fachliteratur und sämtliche Professoren, die mir in meinem Studium begenet sind und selbst Wikipedia zu dem Schluss kommen, dass "Rasse" ein (natur*)wissenschaftlich unbrauchbarer, weil unzureichend definierter und oft missbrauchter Ausdruck ist, der in den Bereichen, in denen er biologisch sinnvoll eingesetzt wurde, durch die klarer definierte "Unterart" ersetzt wurde. Mir ist kein einziger Fall bekannt, in der "Rasse" als weitere Unterteilung unter dem Niveau einer "Unterart" verwendet wurde (was imho auch wenig Sinn machen würde, denn zwischen einer Population und einer Unterart ist nun wirklich nicht mehr viel Platz für weitere sinnvolle Stufen)

*: Agrarwissenschaften handhaben es wie gesagt anders und verwenden "Rasse" nach z.T. willkürlich von Menschen geschaffenen Definitionen für Zuchttiere.




> Art: Homo Sapiens Sapiens
> 
> Rassen/Subspezies: Caucasoid, Mongoloid, Negroid,
> 
> Die untergeordneten Rassen (bzw. Ethniken, wie sie heute ja auch genannt werden)  kann man dann verschieden einorden.



Werfe keine Begriffe durcheinander.
Eine Unterart ist ein biologisch definierter Begriff, der u.a. klare anatomische/physiologische, genetisch bedingte Unterschiede zwischen getrennten Populationen verlangt. Letztere gibt es bei Homo sapiens schlichtweg nicht.
Eine Ethnie ist ein kulturell/historisch geprägter Begriff und auch wenn das aus historischen Gründen eine große Überschneidung mit biologischen Populationen mit sich bringt, hat es systematisch rein gar nichts mit dem Begriff der Unterart gemeinsam.
Eine Rasse ist, obige Ausnahme beiseite, ein vielfältig/willkürlich verwendeter Begriff, der aufgrund seiner historischen Vorbelastung und aufgrund fehlender (natur)wissenschaftlicher Anwendbarkeit fast nur noch in Kombination mit Rassismus auftritt.



> _The History and Geography of Human Genes (1994, Luigi Luca Cavalli-Sforza)_


_

In dem er afaik schon aufgehört, die Theorie menschlicher Rassen zu vertreten (nachdem vorrangehende Arbeiten zunehmend mehr derselbigen "fanden", die sich in immer weniger Merkmalen immer unklarer voneinander unterschieden. Also genau das, was man in einer durchmischten Population findet - aber nicht in einer in Unterarten gegliederten Spezies)




			Einige ältere Artikel von Colin Renfrew**.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Sagt mir jetzt nichts. Wenn ich nach Wiki gehe, dann scheint er eher archäologisch/kulturell/linguistisch zu arbeiten und sich gar nicht auf biologische Merkmale zu stützen.?
Für Ethnien somit relevant, aber für Unterarten nicht.




			Ach. Und Ruyven. Bevor du von unwissenschaftlich redest (was ich ganzschön arrogant finde), tu mir und dir selbst den Gefallen und Google einmal die Unterstützer eben dieser genetischen und physikalischen Anthropologie. Vorallem einmal Colin Renfrew googlen. Der hat seinen Barons Titel nicht umsonst.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 
Wäre mir neu, dass man für wissenschaftliche Arbeit zum Baron wird - aber ich kritisiere auch nicht diese Leute, sondern ich kritisiere, was du hier über "Rassen" und Menschen schreibst. Bei einer Suche in den von dir genannten Quellen konnte ich dazu auch nichts finden (sondern nur zu Ethnien und Stämmen, was ja niemand anzweifelt - und was uns weder dem Thema NPD noch ihrer Wählerschaft näherbringt)_


----------



## Softcooky (3. März 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Super Sache. Was macht man bei einem Justizirrtum? Oder Manipulation?
> 
> Das man mit solch plumpen Sprüchen Befürworter findet sollte einen zum Nachdenken über unseren Bildungsgrad anregen  .



Ich fürchte, vom Bildungsgrad hängt die Frage Pro/Contra Todesstrafe gar nicht so ab. 
Ich kenne jetzt keine Statistiken dazu, denke aber eher, dass es da gar nicht so große 
Abweichung zwischen "Bildungsbürgern" und bildungsferneren Schichten gibt.
Darum sollte das Thema Bürgerentscheid dazu auch ein absolutes Tabu sein..

ontopic: Negativ. Das Pochen auf nationale Werte ist für mich ein Anachronismus. 
Ich sehe lieber den Menschen, nicht den Ägypter, Israeli, Franzosen, usw. (das auch
mit Blick auf die hier schwelenden "Rassendiskussionen"  ).

Die Parteiarbeit, in den Landtagen in denen die NPD vertreten ist, scheint auch eher suboptimal zu sein, 
soweit man Fernsehberichten glauben darf. 

Zur Frage, ob man sie verbieten sollte: Schwierig. Grundsätzlich kann man Parteien, die nicht ins eigene 
Meinungsspektrum passen nicht einfach den Stecker ziehn; wenn deren Ziele allerdings der freiheitlichen 
Grundordnung entgegenstehen, bleibt keine große Wahl.
Problematisch ist das aber, da die NPD in meinen Augen "Kreide gefressen" hat und sich bürgerlich gibt.

Leider scheint dies zu verfangen. Gerade im Osten scheint sie sich auch sehr um Jugendliche zu kümmern
und damit eigentliche Aufgaben des Staates übernimmt, welcher dieser ziemlich stiefmütterrlich behandelt - eine Schande
für unserern Staat und die Quittung werden wir in einigen Jahren bekommen. Dann wird wieder geheuchelt "Wie konnte das geschehen", wenn die NPD mit großer Zahl in Landtage einzieht


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. März 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Art: Homo Sapiens Sapiens



Das zweite Sapiens gibts schon länger nicht mehr, aktualisiere dein Wissen mal 



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Rassen/Subspezies: Caucasoid, Mongoloid, Negroid,



Es gibt unterschiedliche Rassen, sie haben sich durch den Einfluss von unterschiedlichen lokalen Gegebenheiten entwickelt.
Eine Subart/Unterart des Menschen gibts nicht.
Ich hab schon mal gefragt, kennst du überhaupt den Unterschied zwischen Rasse und Art?
Was unterscheidet einen Luchs von einer Hauskatze und was einen Schäferhund vom Dobermann?



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Die untergeordneten Rassen (bzw. Ethniken, wie sie heute ja auch genannt werden)  kann man dann verschieden einorden. Einige ordnen sie streng nach den linguistischen Hintergründen (im Falle von Caucasoiden also Indo-Europäisch, Hamitisch und Semitisch), andere nach der geographischen Herkunft (skandinavisch, mediterran, west-Asiatisch, etc. etc.)



Es gibt in der Rasse keinen Unterschied zwischen einem skandinavischen, mediterranen und nah-Ot arabischen Menschen.
Auch der Inder gehört ebenso zur gleichen Rasse wie der westeuropäische Franzose.
Du untergräbst mit deiner "Vermutungen" die jahrelange Arbeit von Anthropologen. 
Und in der heutigen globalisierten Welt (also seit 100 Jahren), vermischen sich die Rassen eh wieder. Die "Unterschiede" verschwinden langsam.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Vor einigen Jahrtausenden waren die Unterschiede natürlich noch viel größer. Da gab es die s . g. Bootaxtkultur, die vor allem in Norden Europas heimisch war und sich aus Nachfolgern der Familie Neanderthalensis zusammensetzte und verschiedene Kulturen von Cro Magnons, die vorallem im Süden Europas (vorallem Frankreich und Spanien*





AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Noch einmal. Subspezies sind Rassen. Zumindest im Falle des Menschen, wo die Unterschiede zu groß sind, um nur von Rassen zu sprechen und zu klein, um von verschiedenen Spezies zu reden. Deswegen hat es ja die Taxonomie so zusammengefasst  bzw. neu definitiert.



Es gibt keine "Unterarten" des Menschen. Es gibt nur diese eine Art.
Wieso wohl sind alle Menschen biologisch miteinander kompatibel?
Außerdem, wo sind die Menschen denn zu Unterschiedlich?
Guck dir Hunde an, die sind noch deutlich unterschiedlicher, sind aber alles verschiedene Rassen.

Denk noch mal über das nach, was du hier verbreiten willst, dann wirst du feststellen, dass das kompletter Unsinn ist.


----------

